# Hackney chitter-chatter &tc



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone been to Hackney baths at Kings Hall Leisure Centre? Just at the bottom of Lower Clapton Road.

I've been idly planning to go for a while but suddenly realise that I've only regularly gone to one pool in my life (I'm new to Hackers innit  ) and that was purpose built in the 80's. I am a bit  about going to another! What if it's shit?

So - is the plaster to hair-wads ratio unacceptable or is it OK?


----------



## muckypup (Nov 20, 2007)

ive only been there once i think. i wouldn't go again  i've joined a private gym instead


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 20, 2007)

i've heard it's pretty rank (dirty etc.) but i've never actually been. that kinda put me off!


----------



## psycherelic (Nov 20, 2007)

I used to pass it almost every day, I never dared go in though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh dear! 

It's so utterly convenient though. I get off the bus in front of it every day and have nipped in once to get a timetable pamphlet thingy. Thought about asking for a quick look around but chickened out.

I've highlighted the women-only lanes swim on Thursday so I'll report back


----------



## citydreams (Nov 20, 2007)

Knowing Hackney, I'd use it while it's still open.


----------



## punkyfish (Nov 20, 2007)

It's got some of the foulest changing rooms I've ever been in and the actual pool isn't much better


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh god.

What's _good_ about it then? Anything at all?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2007)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Knowing Hackney, I'd use it while it's still open.



  i did hear that the clissold sports centre was about to re-open

yeah right


----------



## citydreams (Nov 20, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i did hear that the clissold sports centre was about to re-open..



..for further investigations


----------



## BarryB (Nov 20, 2007)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Knowing Hackney, I'd use it while it's still open.



Obviously you havent heard that London Fields Lido has reopened.

BarryB


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2007)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Obviously you havent heard that London Fields Lido has reopened.
> 
> BarryB



that's closed for the winter though isn't it?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 20, 2007)

citydreams said:
			
		

> ..for further investigations


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 20, 2007)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Obviously you havent heard that London Fields Lido has reopened.
> 
> BarryB


using largely private money...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 20, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i did hear that the clissold sports centre was about to re-open
> 
> yeah right


i heard it had to be compleately demolished and rebuilt due to the structural damage... where'd you hear otherwise?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i heard it had to be compleately demolished and rebuilt due to the structural damage... where'd you hear otherwise?



A good friend of mine heard it's reopening in January. Don't know where he heard it though.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i heard it had to be compleately demolished and rebuilt due to the structural damage... where'd you hear otherwise?



can't remember now - it is a complete disaster anyway, opened for a few months = closed for the past 2 years?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 20, 2007)

Kings Hall was pretty scuzzy when i last went along. Clissold Leisure Centre = biggest white elephant in history, still waiting for it to reopen, although the scaffold has come down now. Haggerston Baths closed and crumbling into dust. Lido shut for the winter. Brittania Baths or Highbury Fields are probably your best bet tbh.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 20, 2007)

if you're on a 48 or 55 or 254 or 106 bus you can access york hall in bethnal green for a better swim and change - there are nicer changing room there now

or mile end leisure centre


----------



## harpo (Nov 20, 2007)

Ironmonger row.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 20, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> can't remember now - it is a complete disaster anyway, opened for a few months = closed for the past 2 years?


2 sorry to break this to you marty (it might make you think time files) but i have been in stokie for coming up to 7 years and in all that time it's only been open for 2 months...   offically 20 million unoffically 85million prolly closer to 150 million i'm sure chegrimandi has more details on the thing...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 20, 2007)

This is from a leisure jobs site I use, the news section:


Clissold Leisure sho06 Nov 2007
Clissold Leisure Centre to reopen
The Clissold Leisure Centre in Hackney, London, is to reopen next month after nearly four years of remedial work.

The centre originally opened in February in 2002, at a cost of £34m, to great fanfare. It was closed in November 2003 for a number of reasons, including a leaking roof, inadequate ventilation, cracking in squash-court walls and water damage to the sports hall floor.

However, following a public consultation, the “serious faults” have been rectified, and new features added, such as a brand new toddler pool, as well as improved disability access, reception area and crèche.

Mayor of Hackney, Jules Pipe, said: “Completion of the building work is a crucial milestone towards getting Clissold reopened for the people of Hackney.

“If the fit out period goes smoothly, the centre should be open by the end of the year. Local people have waited a long time for the centre to reopen and I welcome this move into the final phase of the project.”

When it reopens, Clissold will be operated by Greenwich Leisure.

"
l


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> 2 sorry to break this to you marty (it might make you think time files) but i have been in stokie for coming up to 7 years and in all that time it's only been open for 2 months...   offically 20 million unoffically 85million prolly closer to 150 million i'm sure chegrimandi has more details on the thing...



time does fly


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 21, 2007)

Jule Pipe  Is it pronouced Peep? Do we like him or is he a wanker?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2007)

pronounced pipe as in smoking a pipe, i've met him, he seems nice enough on a personal level, can't say hackney has been covered in glory during his tenure as leader - the clissold leisure centre fiasco has been under his leadership for one


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 21, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> This is from a leisure jobs site I use, the news section:
> 
> 
> Clissold Leisure sho06 Nov 2007
> ...




sadly what is being alluded to and what is the reality are two different things.

Pipe said he'd reopen clissold this year or stand down as part of his election for mayor (Stella: hackney has an exceutive mayor like ken but with more money more power and less accountablity.).  What he didn't say was it would fully reopen...

So Clissold is opening again next month (so this year promise is bearly met) but only and it should be noted only for gym registration to help over that new year bump and is looking likely to close again some time in january....

job done pipe can claim he did reopen clissold as promised. and make no mention of the fact it's closing again....

so pipe yet again flip flops over an issue.

It shuold also be noted that pipe and his cronies managed to get in despite inital george bush like corruption of rigged and fraudulent (c/o the postal vote system) election which even the monitors of the election suggested was undemocratic and unfair.  He then this time round held on to the role via some 200,000 or so ghost voters in the system, who either never existed or are very much dead...

so guague for yourself really if he's a good mayor... 

my moneys on no.

http://www.clissoldleisure.com more info about pipes highway robbery...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2007)

whether the election was rigged or not, hackney is pretty much a one party council, maybe 10 tories and libs against 50 or so labour councillors, can't imagine any other party winning control of the council or the mayorship


----------



## BarryB (Nov 21, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sadly what is being alluded to and what is the reality are two different things.
> 
> Pipe said he'd reopen clissold this year or stand down as part of his election for mayor (Stella: hackney has an exceutive mayor like ken but with more money more power and less accountablity.).  What he didn't say was it would fully reopen...
> 
> ...



Produce your evidence of a rigged and fraudulent election. As for 200,000 ghost voters where did you get this figure from? The total population of Hackney is probably not much more than 200,000! I think you just make up silly things as you go along.

BarryB


----------



## BarryB (Nov 21, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> whether the election was rigged or not, hackney is pretty much a one party council, maybe 10 tories and libs against 50 or so labour councillors, can't imagine any other party winning control of the council or the mayorship



How can Hackney be considered to be a one party council when the Tories, Lib Dems amd the Greens have councillors? Its true we have a big majority but that is not the same as being a one party council.

For the record there are 9 Tories, 1 Green, 3 Lib Dems and 44 Labour (including myself). Correction there are 8 Tories. Their Leader Eric Ollernshaw has resigned to pursue his ambition of becoming an MP up north. So there will be a by election in Springfield ward on December 20. Although the Tories have on paper a comfortable majority strange things can happen in unecessary by elections.

BarryB


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 21, 2007)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Produce your evidence of a rigged and fraudulent election. As for 200,000 ghost voters where did you get this figure from? The total population of Hackney is probably not much more than 200,000! I think you just make up silly things as you go along.
> 
> BarryB


http://hackneyelectionsfraud.blogspot.com/



and of course 

http://sinope.redjupiter.com/gems/clissoldleisure/theelectionreport.pdf


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2007)

BarryB said:
			
		

> How can Hackney be considered to be a one party council when the Tories, Lib Dems amd the Greens have councillors? Its true we have a big majority but that is not the same as being a one party council.
> 
> For the record there are 9 Tories, 1 Green, 3 Lib Dems and 44 Labour (including myself). Correction there are 8 Tories. Their Leader Eric Ollernshaw has resigned to pursue his ambition of becoming an MP up north. So there will be a by election in Springfield ward on December 20. Although the Tories have on paper a comfortable majority strange things can happen in unecessary by elections.
> 
> BarryB



44 v 13, seems pretty one party to me, i did say there was about 10 opposition councillors, i was only slightly out, labour have over 77% of the councillors


----------



## BarryB (Nov 21, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> 44 v 13, seems pretty one party to me, i did say there was about 10 opposition councillors, i was only slightly out, labour have over 77% of the councillors



Obviously the electorate are too blame for voting in so many Labour councillors.

BarryB


----------



## BarryB (Nov 21, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> http://hackneyelectionsfraud.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why dont you point out that it is Hackneys Tories and Lib Dems who have been found guilty in court of electoral fraud? Not Labour. So serious was the Tories and Lib Dems electoral fraud that a councillor from each of these parties were sentenced to jail.

BarryB


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 21, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> pronounced pipe as in smoking a pipe, i've met him, he seems nice enough on a personal level, can't say hackney has been covered in glory during his tenure as leader - the clissold leisure centre fiasco has been under his leadership for one




What about the Council taking all of it's electricity from renewable sources or whatever? Thast's a good one.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 21, 2007)

Chrust, didn't read reat of thread


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 21, 2007)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Obviously the electorate are too blame for voting in so many Labour councillors.
> 
> BarryB


or not as the case might be....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 21, 2007)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Why dont you point out that it is Hackneys Tories and Lib Dems who have been found guilty in court of electoral fraud? Not Labour. So serious was the Tories and Lib Dems electoral fraud that a councillor from each of these parties were sentenced to jail.
> 
> BarryB


not labour as of yet... shouldnt' that be... 

barry you know and i know and indeed most of hackney knows of the level of funding and monies which comes into hackney which for some strange reason doesn't end up benifiting directly or indirectly the borough of hackney but which does conversely seem to benifit both labour and tory concillors in the council... 

this isn't room on this board to go into it but please cut the bollocks propaganda bollocks of pipes regime it's as rotten to the core as the entire labour party in hackney is... ie incredably....

least we mention some of the bed fellows which hackney council have been happy to work along side or the manner in which people have been treated who dared whistle blow or stand against the council... 

hackney council is guilty of utterly ignoring it's electorate and doign precisely what it needs to to maintain itself at the cost of the entire borough.  sadly the utter shower which is the council has a self interts and keeping ones jobs in mind and are more than happy to cover each others arses in order to stop the wholesale revellation which would expouse and incriminate all of the councillors... 

btw this isn't the place for your hacnkey is great rhetoric you have your own council web site for that dearie...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 21, 2007)

Swimming in Kings hall when I was last there was like swimming in human soup. Water too hot, too much chlorine and lots of floating bits...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 21, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Swimming in Kings hall when I was last there was like swimming in human soup. Water too hot, too much chlorine and lots of floating bits...




Oh ffs!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2007)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Obviously the electorate are too blame for voting in so many Labour councillors.
> 
> BarryB



well, yes


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2007)

BarryB said:
			
		

> Why dont you point out that it is Hackneys Tories and Lib Dems who have been found guilty in court of electoral fraud? Not Labour. So serious was the Tories and Lib Dems electoral fraud that a councillor from each of these parties were sentenced to jail.
> 
> BarryB



i remember that, no argument from me on that one barry


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 21, 2007)

muckypup said:
			
		

> ive only been there once i think. i wouldn't go again  i've joined a private gym instead



Still that bad, then?  

Still, it's improved since the mid 80s, when someone I know saw a turd floating in the water...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 21, 2007)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Knowing Hackney, I'd use it while it's still open.



It's been open for decades.  That's the problem, I believe...


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 21, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Swimming in Kings hall when I was last there was like swimming in human soup. Water too hot, too much chlorine and lots of floating bits...



urban swimathon at Kings hall it is then??


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 21, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> urban swimathon at Kings hall it is then??




Perhaps we should all go and keep a look-out for floating things? One swims while the others surround her with sticks?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 21, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Perhaps we should all go and keep a look-out for floating things? One swims while the others surround her with sticks?


that sound like and entirely different proposition from the intial one you were suggesting  

sound like you're getting into the Hacnkey spirit already...


----------



## citydreams (Nov 21, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> It's been open for decades.  That's the problem, I believe...



Maybe, but I thought the problem was that Hackney council are more interested in paying Greenwich Lesiure than in having swimming facilities

http://www.hackney.gov.uk/xc-news-may06-kings-hall.htm


> Following a serious fire at the Kings Hall Leisure centre, the building remains closed while Fire Service and Police investigations continue into the cause of the blaze.





> Kings Hall Leisure Centre also closed over the Christmas Period – due to steam leaks from the boiler which it is said brought down false ceilings and got into the electrics of the heating system. The staff at the centre report to users that there are limited cleaning materials at the centre, and some swimmers have complained about the "milkiness" of the water.


http://www.haggerstonpool.com/newsArchive/newsFebruary2004.htm

&c.. &c.. All the while Greenwich were still pocketing a tidy sum, despite there being no swimming facilities in Hackney!


----------



## citydreams (Nov 21, 2007)

Blimey, Hackney had 16 Cinemas!!
http://www.british-history.ac.uk/report.aspx?compid=22705


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 21, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> that sound like and entirely different proposition from the intial one you were suggesting
> 
> sound like you're getting into the Hacnkey spirit already...




Oop! Surround her _facing outwards_


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 21, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Oop! Surround her _facing outwards_


nope you lost it again


----------



## BarryB (Nov 21, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> not labour as of yet... shouldnt' that be...
> 
> barry you know and i know and indeed most of hackney knows of the level of funding and monies which comes into hackney which for some strange reason doesn't end up benifiting directly or indirectly the borough of hackney but which does conversely seem to benifit both labour and tory concillors in the council...
> 
> ...



I note that you are unable to provide any evidence of any wrongdoing. If you have any evidence you should post it here.

BarryB


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 21, 2007)

BarryB said:
			
		

> I note that you are unable to provide any evidence of any wrongdoing. If you have any evidence you should post it here.
> 
> BarryB


no that's presxcisely what i would never do ... see posting evidence of wrong doign on a privately funded webstie such as this would see the site wreaked in mere seconds not only that but also see that it would be then claimed at any subisquent criminal trial that this information was in admissable as already in the public domain. 

but what a good dog for towing the party line... what a good dog...


----------



## braindancer (Nov 21, 2007)

The one good thing about King's Hall is that it's so shitty that nobody actually goes there...  which does at least mean that if you are brave enough to take a dip there (which I have been on occasion) you don't generally have to share the pool with more than a handful of others... even on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## BarryB (Nov 21, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> no that's presxcisely what i would never do ... see posting evidence of wrong doign on a privately funded webstie such as this would see the site wreaked in mere seconds not only that but also see that it would be then claimed at any subisquent criminal trial that this information was in admissable as already in the public domain.
> 
> but what a good dog for towing the party line... what a good dog...



What you actually mean is that you have no evidence of corruption or vote rigging. 

BarryB


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 22, 2007)

BarryB said:
			
		

> What you actually mean is that you have no evidence of corruption or vote rigging.
> 
> BarryB


ah new labour telling you what you really know. since 1997...

i know what i know there's no reason or sense in posting that here, dear.


----------



## BarryB (Nov 22, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> ah new labour telling you what you really know. since 1997...
> 
> i know what i know there's no reason or sense in posting that here, dear.



You dont know anything. Thats why you cant post anything here.You are a fraud.

BarryB


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 22, 2007)

braindancer said:
			
		

> The one good thing about King's Hall is that it's so shitty that nobody actually goes there...  which does at least mean that if you are brave enough to take a dip there (which I have been on occasion) you don't generally have to share the pool with more than a handful of others... even on a Saturday afternoon.




That's the first nice thing anyone's said about it 

I'M GOING TONIGHT! YES! TONIGHT!











If I can be arsed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 23, 2007)

Didn't go swimming. I know, I know  Was knackered after getting pished at footie on Weds.

Anyway. A mounted cop and a hoolie van at the kebab place near the Pembury Tavern on Amhurst Road yesterday evening, about 6.30pm. And another hoolie van at the bottom of Lower Clapton Road. 

 Where are the mounted cops based?


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 23, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> that's closed for the winter though isn't it?


Nope - just closes a bit too early for those who work.  Nice for a morning dip though (it's heated).

http://www.gll.org/uploads/London_Fields_Lido_Programme_19_-_25_November_2007.pdf


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Didn't go swimming. I know, I know  Was knackered after getting pished at footie on Weds.
> 
> Anyway. A mounted cop and a hoolie van at the kebab place near the Pembury Tavern on Amhurst Road yesterday evening, about 6.30pm. And another hoolie van at the bottom of Lower Clapton Road.
> 
> Where are the mounted cops based?




there are police stables in bow road....bit far out just for a stroll though.


----------



## mihaly (Nov 24, 2007)

Kings Hall is ok now- but could still do with some work on the changing rooms- but try the Lido at London fields- the only place in Hackney that is better than when it was a squat. only problem is it is closed after dark.
But the council can't claim the credit for this. if it had not been for the work of the local users group backed by the outrage over the closure of Haggerston Pool- and the shame over Clissold disaster just as the Olympic bid drew near we would probably be looking at some park side loft living development.  

I am a  bit surprised that anyone tries to make out that Hackney are anything other than corrupt and incompetent. I mean surprised on these boards - as all of us in Hackney get a valuable news sheet through our doors confirming in writing just how fantastic Mr Pipe is. I don't know about bent ballots but the council pretty much put their hands up for wrongdoing over Broadway Market and did admit it over the dalston theatre- check out http://opendalston.blogspot.com/ for a much more balanced view than mine.

If they had failed to have had their hands in the till over Clissold Baths than - with the amount of our money that was pissed away- they are not even competent at corruption.and if they are not corrupt than what do they think they are playing at.

i don't know why anyone still votes Labour here- presumably because we still hate the tories. but don't take it as an endorsement.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Nov 25, 2007)

BarryB said:
			
		

> You dont know anything. Thats why you cant post anything here.You are a fraud.
> 
> BarryB


if you say so dear


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 28, 2007)

Kings Hall is fine.  Go and have a swim there.




			
				5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I am a bit  about going to another! What if it's shit?



If you don't like it then get out and go home.
Seriously, I actually like the chamber that the pool is in, and it's clean enough if you can put up with the odd plaster floating by, etc.
Only real bummer is that lots of schools use it - so check ahead for quiet times (any time when no school is using it).


----------



## boohoo (Nov 28, 2007)

mihaly said:
			
		

> I am a  bit surprised that anyone tries to make out that Hackney are anything other than corrupt and incompetent. I mean surprised on these boards - as all of us in Hackney get a valuable news sheet through our doors confirming in writing just how fantastic Mr Pipe is. I don't know about bent ballots but the council pretty much put their hands up for wrongdoing over Broadway Market and did admit it over the dalston theatre- check out http://opendalston.blogspot.com/ for a much more balanced view than mine.



That open dalston blog is most informative but I hate reading it as it really upsets me to see how Hackney have ruined and let that area fall into such a state of disrepair and their future plans for Dalston Junction look like all the blocks they spent millions of pounds demolishing being resurrected from the dust. It is one of the most unsympathetic selection of buildings designs for an area which is essentially low-rise and Victorian.

( I could rant for awhile about this!!!)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2007)

Is this a poor imitation of Brixton chitter-chatter?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 29, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Is this a poor imitation of Brixton chitter-chatter?



Is this a pointless sneery post about nothing?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 29, 2007)

i saw a foxton's mini today  they appear to have a new slogan, especially for hackney

"hackney hope"


----------



## Sunray (Nov 29, 2007)

Kingston Hall baths are a disgrace.  

How much money does it cost to not have rusty hand rails around the pool and old broken tiles? How hard is it to install a pool filter that filters the pool so I am not swimming in dirty water.  

I'll not get into that pool ever again. I cycle a few miles to Tower Hamlets facilities where the hand rails are not rusty , tiles aren't broken and the water  is clean.

Its a shame because Kingston pool is 500m from my house.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 30, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Kingston Hall baths are a disgrace.
> 
> How much money does it cost to not have rusty hand rails around the pool and old broken tiles? How hard is it to install a pool filter that filters the pool so I am not swimming in dirty water.
> 
> ...




More bad news for Hackney Barfs but tbh I'm only not going cuz I am lazy


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, just joined Clissold Leisure Centre today and had a little tour round. It certainly seems to be in almost complete working order. Lovely pool and jacuzzis and a large fitness centre and a couple of squash courts which I've booked for the weekend. Fingers crossed it stays open for the forseeable future.


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 17, 2007)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Fingers crossed it stays open for the forseeable future.



indeed. until the weekend at the very least!


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 17, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i saw a foxton's mini today  they appear to have a new slogan, especially for hackney
> 
> "hackney hope"



FYI i heard on the radio this morning that average house prices in hackney fell by £10,000 last month. not that i'm a doom merchant or owt! obviously this figure was higher for the borough of kensington and chelsea...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2007)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Well, just joined Clissold Leisure Centre today and had a little tour round. It certainly seems to be in almost complete working order. Lovely pool and jacuzzis and a large fitness centre and a couple of squash courts which I've booked for the weekend. Fingers crossed it stays open for the forseeable future.


Me and the missus went along yesterday and i agree that the welcome and guided tour was very good and much improved when they last opened and couldn't even explain properly how someone could join nor how much it would cost. The fitness centre looked good and lots of classes organised from what i understand.

However, we also went for a swim and the changing room floors are both ridiculously slippery when wet (which is often for obvious reasons), the layout is confusing and unhelpful, and the changing booths so small that you bang yourself continually trying to change. Which is a bit annoying and has made me think twice about signing up for membership.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 17, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> However, we also went for a swim and the changing room floors are both ridiculously slippery when wet (which is often for obvious reasons), *the layout is confusing and unhelpful*, and the changing booths so small that you bang yourself continually trying to change. Which is a bit annoying and has made me think twice about signing up for membership.



Now you mention it, I did see a bloke wrapped in a towel looking a bit confused in the main foyer. I did think it a bit odd at the time, but hadn't really considered the fact that he might have got lost.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2007)

That could have been me  We both went into the wrong changing room (which was probably own fault) - but could only seem to get to training pool once in there, couldn't find way to main pool. Ended up trying some double doors which appeared to be locked, although i saw staff use them later on. Maybe its teething troubles, but the changing room floor really does require attention, it feels quite treacherously slippy.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> FYI i heard on the radio this morning that average house prices in hackney fell by £10,000 last month. not that i'm a doom merchant or owt! obviously this figure was higher for the borough of kensington and chelsea...


 

actually it doesn't bother me, i have no intention of moving at the mo - don't need to


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 18, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> actually it doesn't bother me, i have no intention of moving at the mo - don't need to



exactly. those who should be bothered however, as the twats that forked out 400k for two-bed conversions in stoke newington and the likes. i laugh in their foolish faces. well, not laugh exactly, but well they should have had more foresight


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 18, 2007)

i'm just jealous cos i don't live in stokey no more see. i get my kicks where i can


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 18, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i'm just jealous cos i don't live in stokey no more see. i get my kicks where i can



Must be difficult in Walthamstow. Just as well you love the old greyhounds.


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 19, 2007)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Just as well you love the old greyhounds.



they're me only solace. only problem is cheg keeps blowing the hassss-keepin on em. i'm down to me final pair of shoes - hes gone an pawned the rest


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> they're me only solace. only problem is cheg keeps blowing the hassss-keepin on em. i'm down to me final pair of shoes - hes gone an pawned the rest



Exact revenge by pawning his sheepskin jacket and trilby and spending the money on luxury bathing items.


----------



## stat (Jan 18, 2008)

i joined the gym at Hackney Baths last saturday.  it's great.

lots of good equipment in the gym, swimming pool looked nice, showers were good.  in short, everything was ace.

i recommend it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2008)

stat said:
			
		

> i joined the gym at Hackney Baths last saturday.  it's great.
> 
> lots of good equipment in the gym, swimming pool looked nice, showers were good.  in short, everything was ace.
> 
> i recommend it.



Clissold Leisure Centre is still open three weeks into January. Result.


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 19, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Clissold Leisure Centre is still open three weeks into January. Result.


Off for my gym induction there tomorrow


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2008)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Off for my gym induction there tomorrow



They've got some good equipment there. I'd be there tomorrow too but I knackered my ankle on Friday playing squash. Oh, and I'm off to a party tonight. See you on the running machines sometime.


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 21, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> They've got some good equipment there. I'd be there tomorrow too but I knackered my ankle on Friday playing squash. Oh, and I'm off to a party tonight. See you on the running machines sometime.


Yep, it seems to be a pretty good little fitness centre.

Pool is nice too but...(deep breath):

WHY DO THEY ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS BOOK OUT AT LEAST HALF THE POOL TO CLISSOLD SODDING SWIMMING CLUB EVERY BLOODY WEEKNIGHT AT PEAK TIME MEANING EVERYBODY ELSE HAS TO JAM IN TO TWO BLOODY LANES FULL OF LOVELY OLD DEARS DOING BREASTROKE WITH THEIR HEADS OUT OF THE SODDING WATER 

Ahem.  Got nothing about people swimming slowly, it's just a bit annoying if they're in your lane and you want to get a few decent lengths in.


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 1, 2008)

Reckon I'll be going for an 8am dip in the lido tomorrow; should be fun with the air temperature below 0 degrees 

On another topic: good fish and chips in Hackney?  Can anyone beat Micky's Chippy on Mathias Road?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> Ahem.  Got nothing about people swimming slowly, it's just a bit annoying if they're in your lane and you want to get a few decent lengths in.



I'm sure the old dears would be more than happy to let you slip in the odd length or two if you asked politely. Young man.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2008)

I went to the Bliss caff opposite the Dalston Junction Station works last week and you could feel the floor moving as they were drilling down with their massive screw thing


----------



## stat (Feb 8, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> Reckon I'll be going for an 8am dip in the lido tomorrow; should be fun with the air temperature below 0 degrees
> 
> On another topic: good fish and chips in Hackney?  Can anyone beat Micky's Chippy on Mathias Road?



don't know about the fish, but Mermaids at clapton pond do some great chips, and they're a nice bunch working there too


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2008)

the sea cow in church street did do excellent fish and chips (and mushy peas) but it's been closed for a few months now "for refurbishment" they weren't the cheapest


----------



## stat (Feb 8, 2008)

seeing as this is the chitter-chatter thread...

what time are the stolen bikes are rolled out at brick lane?  most of our house's bikes were nicked the other evening mad and we want to see if we can get them back.

tips on how to get bikes back are very welcome


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 8, 2008)

stat said:


> seeing as this is the chitter-chatter thread...
> 
> what time are the stolen bikes are rolled out at brick lane?  most of our house's bikes were nicked the other evening mad and we want to see if we can get them back.
> 
> tips on how to get bikes back are very welcome


I've often wondered this.  I'm in that neck of the woods quite early sometimes at the weekend, and I have never but never seen this mythical goldmine of stolen bikes for sale.  The few that are there seem to right wrecks.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2008)

marty21 said:


> the sea cow in church street did do excellent fish and chips (and mushy peas) but it's been closed for a few months now "for refurbishment" they weren't the cheapest


Mickey's Chippie is the best chip shop in Hackney (and its official cos the Hackney Gazette says so you know). On Pellerin Road, just off Mildmay Road, mmmmm chips


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Feb 8, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> I'm sure the old dears would be more than happy to let you slip in the odd length or two if you asked politely. Young man.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 8, 2008)

stat said:


> seeing as this is the chitter-chatter thread...
> 
> what time are the stolen bikes are rolled out at brick lane?  most of our house's bikes were nicked the other evening mad and we want to see if we can get them back.
> 
> tips on how to get bikes back are very welcome



Get there as early as possible.
The bike-theif mafia-esque teenage crew are rough as hell though so don't go alone...You need to go mob handed to avoid being abused, attacked, ignored etc..

They hang aroung the entrances to the carpark, new and second hand goods market to the right as you are going down Brick Lane from Bethnal Green road.


----------



## stat (Feb 8, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Get there as early as possible.
> The bike-theif mafia-esque teenage crew are rough as hell though so don't go alone...You need to go mob handed to avoid being abused, attacked, ignored etc..
> 
> They hang aroung the entrances to the carpark, new and second hand goods market to the right as you are going down Brick Lane from Bethnal Green road.


thanks


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 8, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Get there as early as possible.
> The bike-theif mafia-esque teenage crew are rough as hell though so don't go alone...You need to go mob handed to avoid being abused, attacked, ignored etc..
> 
> They hang aroung the entrances to the carpark, new and second hand goods market to the right as you are going down Brick Lane from Bethnal Green road.



Sounds obvious but go careful. I went down to do the same after my bike was nicked, I saw a guy must have been in his 40's getting badly, badly beaten (lots of blood) down there in full view of everyone on the market as they all (stall holders, visitors to the market) just stood by and watched, managed to get the guy clear and sat with him, he could speak a word of English and my Polish is pretty bad too but gathered enough to work out he was trying to recover stolen property. Goes without saying I just accepted my bike had gone and somehtings are not worth that level of a beating for, and trust me I am by no means faint hearted. If you see your bike plan what you are going to do before you say anything.

(edited to add, if anybody brought a nice Kona racer with carbon seatpost and forks from Brick Lane...you can return it to outside Hackney Town Hall...where I 'mislaid' it)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 8, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Sounds obvious but go careful. I went down to do the same after my bike was nicked, I saw a guy must have been in his 40's getting badly, badly beaten (lots of blood) down there in full view of everyone on the market as they all (stall holders, visitors to the market) just stood by and watched, managed to get the guy clear and sat with him, he could speak a word of English and my Polish is pretty bad too but gathered enough to work out he was trying to recover stolen property. Goes without saying I just accepted my bike had gone and somehtings are not worth that level of a beating for, and trust me I am by no means faint hearted. If you see your bike plan what you are going to do before you say anything.
> 
> (edited to add, if anybody brought a nice Kona racer with carbon seatpost and forks from Brick Lane...you can return it to outside Hackney Town Hall...where I 'mislaid' it)




That's exactly why I suggest Stat go mob handed. 

Alternatively, there are police around as well, so you could get them in on it.
The police will conviscate the bike and then it's left up to you or the theif/seller to prove it's yours. I'm imagining you have a better chance of doing that than them. 

Did you report your bikes stolen stat? If not do it before Sunday, just to have that option.


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 8, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> That's exactly why I suggest Stat go mob handed.
> 
> Alternatively, there are police around as well, so you could get them in on it.
> The police will conviscate the bike and then it's left up to you or the theif/seller to prove it's yours. I'm imagining you have a better chance of doing that than them.
> ...



Yeah the police are always pretty close at hand, but Stat, as Rutita1 says - report it as stolen before you go down.


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 8, 2008)

Kingsland Road closed off as I cycled home tonight - looks like one of those nail salons a few doors down from Oxfam went up in smoke.


----------



## sherriff rosco (Feb 9, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> Kingsland Road closed off as I cycled home tonight - looks like one of those nail salons a few doors down from Oxfam went up in smoke.



Crikey...with all that nail polish remover in there ( acetone!) suprised it didn`t level a few blocks either side!

And today the littl`un officially road tested the new playground in London Fields, a 7/10 verdict was the reply ( well more like " it`s alright, but the swings are still rubbish!). It was quite an odd sight in Feb to see the place heaving and people out in t-shirts in the park, even the odd dog fight to just get that mid-summer feeling....ahhhhh

.p.


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 10, 2008)

February 10th and I have seen my first barbecue in London Fields


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2008)

church street was heaving this afternoon - some sort of spring fever i reckon


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 10, 2008)

marty21 said:


> church street was heaving this afternoon - some sort of spring fever i reckon



It's not often I get to wear my sandals before my birthday. I'm sure it'll get freezing cold again in the next few days.


----------



## stat (Feb 11, 2008)

didn't go to brick lane in the end.  one of the bikes i was looking to get rid of for 50 quid, the other my girlfriend absolutely loved, but it was only 65 quid second hand.  figured that we'd either waste half a day looking for it but not seeing it, or we'd find the bikes and have a big confrontation possibly with the police involved (we had reported them stolen immediately).  both eventualities would have resulted in us being upset, angry, and with a big chance of being empty-handed, too.

decided that we should just accept that the bikes had gone, and enjoy our sunday together.  we had a fair bit of stuff to do, and spent most of the day outside enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like something called "Lock 7" will be opening in March at the very bottom of Broadway Market, just over the canal - something about a cafe and 'bikes'?

It's where this building used to be before it got torn down and redeveloped as flats:


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=7119078#post7119078

chimes/palace night club - has been squatted, it has been empty for yonks so no real surprise it has been targetted - not sure how much local support they'll get from the citizens of clapton tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=7119078#post7119078
> 
> chimes/palace night club - has been squatted, it has been empty for yonks so no real surprise it has been targetted - not sure how much local support they'll get from the citizens of clapton tbh



The Lord Cecil lot got turfed out around a month ago. Didn't see it myself. It doesn't seem terribly sensible to squat on a main road really.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=7119078#post7119078
> 
> chimes/palace night club - has been squatted, it has been empty for yonks so no real surprise it has been targetted - not sure how much local support they'll get from the citizens of clapton tbh


compared to what went on at dougies/chimes/palace beforehand, i would imagine local residents will be delighted that it's a squat and not a night club now.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> compared to what went on at dougies/chimes/palace beforehand, i would imagine local residents will be delighted that it's a squat and not a night club now.



you might be right


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 21, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a decent window cleaning outfit in Hackney?


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Feb 22, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> It doesn't seem terribly sensible to squat on a main road really.



Why not? If you do want to attract ordinary members of the public in, it's ideal.  Plus you're a bit safer from illegal evictions if there are plenty of people about.  Usually just a bit more difficult to crack the place in the first place though.


----------



## geoff64 (Mar 3, 2008)

King's Hall has been reopened after a recent refurbishment and i hear that it's a good job.

still, i'm holding out for the reopening of haggerston pool, myself!  consequently i haven't been swimming since 2000.  Just hope the council - who have spent a great deal recently on another structural survey - don't decide to turn it into more flats.

Power to the elbow of the Haggerston Pool Community Trust!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2008)

geoff64 said:


> King's Hall has been reopened after a recent refurbishment and i hear that it's a good job.
> 
> still, i'm holding out for the reopening of haggerston pool, myself!  consequently i haven't been swimming since 2000.  Just hope the council - who have spent a great deal recently on another structural survey - don't decide to turn it into more flats.
> 
> Power to the elbow of the Haggerston Pool Community Trust!



I've prayed for this pool back too, I live approxiamtely 1.5 minutes walk from there and absolutely love it.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 9, 2008)

Watched David Cronenberg's Eastern Promises last night.  Great film - did anyone else recognise Broadway Market, specifically the barbers, as the location for the opening shots?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 9, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> compared to what went on at dougies/chimes/palace beforehand, i would imagine local residents will be delighted that it's a squat and not a night club now.



It's not exactly a tough choice is it.  Murderous gangster on the one hand, or wishy washy lentil-knitting middle class trustafarians on the other.  Hmm, then again...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2008)

i was down chatsworth road yesterday - it has a posh deli, and a posh coffee shop (possibly 2 i didn't walk all the way down the road) what is happening, has gentrification come to clapton?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2008)

anyone been to that bar called "satchmo" or something on kingsland road? a style bar wooden floors, expensive beer - never seems to get very busy - spent a fortune on it doing it up - now i hear that they want to have strippers in there - i saw some poster about a campaign to stop them getting a licence for it - clearly the original owners couldn't make a go of it - it's more shoreditch than dalston, so new owners want a different style of punter


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Mar 15, 2008)

Been there a couple of times.  Dead upstairs both times, had a works do downstairs the second time which was o.k.  
The sort of pub you wouldn't be surprised if it was a money-laundering front!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sir Belchalot said:


> The sort of pub you wouldn't be surprised if it was a money-laundering front!


----------



## BarryB (Mar 16, 2008)

geoff64 said:


> King's Hall has been reopened after a recent refurbishment and i hear that it's a good job.
> 
> still, i'm holding out for the reopening of haggerston pool, myself!  consequently i haven't been swimming since 2000.  Just hope the council - who have spent a great deal recently on another structural survey - don't decide to turn it into more flats.
> 
> Power to the elbow of the Haggerston Pool Community Trust!



As well as having the pool and sports facilities the proposal is to have a GPs surgery, dentist etc. But no flats.

Council is likely to make a decision this Summer. The Community Trust will be sending a Depuation to a Council meeting to make their case.

BarryB


----------



## geoff64 (Mar 16, 2008)

BarryB said:


> As well as having the pool and sports facilities the proposal is to have a GPs surgery, dentist etc. But no flats.
> 
> Council is likely to make a decision this Summer. The Community Trust will be sending a Depuation to a Council meeting to make their case.
> 
> BarryB



I heard about that, but NO flats??  I'd really like to think that was true, but i just don't trust the council not to argue eventually that they need to squeeze in a few to make the rest pay.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 16, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> compared to what went on at dougies/chimes/palace beforehand, i would imagine local residents will be delighted that it's a squat and not a night club now.




Indeed!  When I lived round there I used to call it Crimes.  Ho ho.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2008)

MysteryGuest said:


> Indeed!  When I lived round there I used to call it Crimes.  Ho ho.



Good to see you've not lost it MG. Very good indeed.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Thora (Mar 20, 2008)

Some guy just got stabbed in the throat outside Primark


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thora said:


> Some guy just got stabbed in the throat outside Primark



shit

meanwhile the chattering middle classes in church street are upset at the prospect of nandos coming to church street - the old vortex building


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> shit
> 
> meanwhile the chattering middle classes in church street are upset at the prospect of nandos coming to church street - the old vortex building



A facebook group has over 100 members


----------



## marty21 (Mar 20, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> A facebook group has over 100 members



tossers - they didn't want starbucks either (which i  agree with) but they don't have these sorts of protests against all the estate agents - there must be ten in the street

not that arsed about nandos really - seems a very snobby protest imo


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2008)

in this week's hackney gazette, the anti-nando protest picks up the pace, there's a campaign meeting being held - in the tea shop on church street


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 28, 2008)

Where is this Satchmo place? I work off Kingsland Rd and roam from Dalston Junction to the Tesco Metro and Evin every day and I've not seen it


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Mar 28, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is this Satchmo place? I work off Kingsland Rd and roam from Dalston Junction to the Tesco Metro and Evin every day and I've not seen it



Corner of Walford Rd iirc.  Near there anyway.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 28, 2008)

young boy, 18y/o, stabbed to death up stamford hill yesterday


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, right near where I live but I wasn't around when it happened.
It's very sad  he was the third young guy (at least) in the Stoke Newington/ Stamford Hill area in about four months.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2008)

i was up there yesterday afternoon, very sad, have they arrested anyone yet?


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 28, 2008)

Not heard anything as yet.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 28, 2008)

Earlier on Thursday Devoe Roach, 17, died when he was stabbed close to his home in Stamford Hill, Stoke Newington, north London. Officers found Devoe lying on the pavement with a stab wound to the chest. He was taken to the Royal London Hospital where he died an hour later. Police believe Devoe was walking in Stamford Hill with a friend when he became involved in a row with the suspect. His attacker, described as being of Asian or Turkish appearance, aged between 18 and 22 and about 5ft 9in, stabbed him in the chest before running off along Olinda Road. Police have appealed for anyone who saw the argument to contact them.


----------



## durruti02 (Mar 28, 2008)

marty21 said:


> shit
> 
> meanwhile the chattering middle classes in church street are upset at the prospect of nandos coming to church street - the old vortex building



sorry but .. wankers! their church street is totally fucking exclusive .. almost racist imho .. independent shops?? no ..  more like expensive boutiques .. the record shop is gone and i reckon the bookshops haven't got long .. fresh and wild is a chain anyway .. wankers .. 

and yes how many more kids will die around here and it means nothing to them .. they live in a total bubble


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> sorry but .. wankers! their church street is totally fucking exclusive .. almost racist imho .. independent shops?? no ..  more like expensive boutiques .. the record shop is gone and i reckon the bookshops haven't got long .. fresh and wild is a chain anyway .. wankers ..
> 
> and yes how many more kids will die around here and it means nothing to them .. they live in a total bubble



i suspect that if carluccios opened on church st, 
there wouldn't be much of a protest


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 29, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> sorry but .. wankers! their church street is totally fucking exclusive .. almost racist imho .. independent shops?? no ..  more like expensive boutiques .. the record shop is gone and i reckon the bookshops haven't got long .. fresh and wild is a chain anyway .. wankers ..
> 
> and yes how many more kids will die around here and it means nothing to them .. they live in a total bubble



Well, I live here and know quite a lot of people here. And I'd agree, to a certain extent. Most people I know came from the provinces and are all escaping small town England. And yes, it is a little enclave where white, middle-class people come to breed. But so what. We all make our own little places. And London is a good city for doing that in. I disagree that Church Street is any more exclusive than any part of London with a particular group of people who know each other. If you want to critisize exclusiveness then look at some of the other communities in London.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 29, 2008)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Corner of Walford Rd iirc.  Near there anyway.



Ah, a bit futher up. Thank you  


I've still not been swimming


----------



## lmdavies (Apr 1, 2008)

I have to say that you are the wanker. I am part of the protest against Nando's mainly because I do not think that ANY huge chain should move in...including Carluccio's. I was part of the campaign against Starbucks as well. It will kill the small businesses. I moved to stokey 15 years ago because it was the only place I could afford living with my 8 year old daughter in one room for over a year. (partly in a b&b) I am not middle class. Nor are many of the people involved in this campaign. There are people from all walks of life, and from many different cultural backgrounds. As for being concerned about young people and crime..this is one of our major points. The Dalston Nandos has been linked to drug dealers approaching the young people who hang out there to the point that Nandos itself has had to put a sign in their window asking people not to sell or do drugs on the premises. Nando's also has one of the most appalling ad campaigns which depicted asylum seekers and women in derogatory ways. The Asylum TV Ads had to be pulled because there were so many complaints and because the advertising complaints commision banned it. Another ad depicting a mother as an addicted (to peri peri chicken) stripper had more than 200 complaints in the first few days. Nandos pulled it themselves eventually.
go to http://www.boycottnandos.com/pledge.aspx. This site has people who work there complaining about it. The company is not Portuguese but South African. I live in Stoke Newington because I ended up here in a bed in breakfast while working 45 hours a week in a crap job as I could not afford the rents. I stayed because I got support from people. I have climbed my way out of a very dyer situation. I have grown to love it here and I have given loads back to the community working with teenagers on housing estates teaching them film making...winning awards against big companies I do not need to apologize for being white thank you.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 1, 2008)

lmdavies said:


> I have to say that you are the wanker. I am part of the protest against Nando's mainly because I do not think that ANY huge chain should move in...including Carluccio's. I was part of the campaign against Starbucks as well. It will kill the small businesses. I moved to stokey 15 years ago because it was the only place I could afford living with my 8 year old daughter in one room for over a year. (partly in a b&b) I am not middle class. Nor are many of the people involved in this campaign. There are people from all walks of life, and from many different cultural backgrounds. As for being concerned about young people and crime..this is one of our major points. The Dalston Nandos has been linked to drug dealers approaching the young people who hang out there to the point that Nandos itself has had to put a sign in their window asking people not to sell or do drugs on the premises. Nando's also has one of the most appalling ad campaigns which depicted asylum seekers and women in derogatory ways. The Asylum TV Ads had to be pulled because there were so many complaints and because the advertising complaints commision banned it. Another ad depicting a mother as an addicted (to peri peri chicken) stripper had more than 200 complaints in the first few days. Nandos pulled it themselves eventually.
> go to http://www.boycottnandos.com/pledge.aspx. This site has people who work there complaining about it. The company is not Portuguese but South African. I live in Stoke Newington because I ended up here in a bed in breakfast while working 45 hours a week in a crap job as I could not afford the rents. I stayed because I got support from people. I have climbed my way out of a very dyer situation. I have grown to love it here and I have given loads back to the community working with teenagers on housing estates teaching them film making...winning awards against big companies I do not need to apologize for being white thank you.



You've made some good points there, shame you spoilt it by calling someone a wanker. 

So you are not against large capitalist chain stores invading Church street then, like *fresh and wild *say? 

It must be nice to have fresh/organic food on your doorstep....even nicer when you can afford it.


Btw...no one was suggesting you need apologise for being White.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2008)

funnily enough. this wanker does like church street, i go up there most weekends, and i'm sorry but it does feel like an ugly middle class campaign and i say that as a white middle class male, and i've lived in hackney since 93, and it seems all about one little street, if nandos opened up where woolies is (another chain) around the corner from the bottom of church street, there wouldn't be this campaign - if nandos does open on church street, i doubt i would go anyway, so in a way i would be supporting the boycott by default, because i simply don't go to nandos


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 1, 2008)

Leaving Church Street aside for a moment, does anyone know places where the local Polish community in Hackney meet?  I do some voluntary work and we are actively trying to recruit people who can speak Polish, so I thought I might stick a few flyers up.  I know there is a Polish deli on Balls Pond Road, and I'll google and look at Comis on the Hackney website, but anyone else have any good local suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lmdavies (Apr 1, 2008)

I dont usually call people wankers but I was called one so thought I would return the favour. Yes childish I know. It made me so angry because people are ranting and calling other people middle class wankers when they have no idea who they are talking about. A young guy came up to me the other day (he was black) and said 'let me sign it. (the petition)..we really don't need another big chain." THEN he proceeded to tell me that he had a small shop just off church street and the rent is £300! a week which they are finding extremely difficult/impossible to keep up with. Any more raising of rents/leases will cost local small business out. Nandos has paid a HUGE premium and is setting a precedent for other property owners to raise rents/lease.

As for Fresh and Wild...I had no idea it was moving in as it happened so fast so I had no way of protesting. I'm not sure if I would have or not. There are a few chains on Church Street and loads on Stoke Newington High Street. They have been there forever and so I never had a chance to fight these coming in. The only one I remember was Kentucky Fried Chicken which I did try and fight and complain about. Tesco has opened 2 small tescos in Stoke Newington lately and one in Newington green. These were done so quietly and suddenly that no one could protest. The fact that people in stokey are committed and organized enough to fight is a good thing. Thanks for your replies. I do shop there for only a few items that I have found to be cheaper than other shops or simply not available in the small shops...but not much as I can't afford it! You would be surprised that some things are cheaper. Though you have to look hard.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2008)

no one actually called you a wanker btw, a generic term "wankers" was used (not by me) about your protest, and about the impression it gives of cozy middleclass people living in stoke newington complaining about stuff which isn't that important, nandos is a bit of a side issue tbh

i agree on the rents btw, they have shot up for commerical units making it impossible for the independent trade people you want to open on church street...

btw, someone told me that Spence, the bakery is opening a third shop on church street, i presume that this is a good thing? that there will not be a protest group about this since it "fits in"?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 1, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i agree on the rents btw, they have shot up for commerical units making it impossible for the independent trade people you want to open on church street...



What would you say was a significant factor in the increase of rents in that area Marty?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> What would you say was a significant factor in the increase of rents in that area Marty?


not sure tbh, can only guess at greedy landlords, they've seen the area improve and want for their properties, no idea how the second hand book shops survive, or that instrument shop that always seems empty, still plenty of shops for the yummy mummy tribe


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 2, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Anyone been to Hackney baths at Kings Hall Leisure Centre? Just at the bottom of Lower Clapton Road.
> 
> I've been idly planning to go for a while but suddenly realise that I've only regularly gone to one pool in my life (I'm new to Hackers innit  ) and that was purpose built in the 80's. I am a bit  about going to another! What if it's shit?
> 
> So - is the plaster to hair-wads ratio unacceptable or is it OK?



I went there once about 22 years ago...for a bath...I was squatting in a house nearby with no hot water. Does it still have public baths?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> I went there once about 22 years ago...for a bath...I was squatting in a house nearby with no hot water. Does it still have public baths?



i've never been inside there, i've only lived in hackney since 1993


----------



## durruti02 (Apr 13, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> Well, I live here and know quite a lot of people here. And I'd agree, to a certain extent. Most people I know came from the provinces and are all escaping small town England. And yes, it is a little enclave where white, middle-class people come to breed. But so what. We all make our own little places. And London is a good city for doing that in. I disagree that Church Street is any more exclusive than any part of London with a particular group of people who know each other. If you want to critisize exclusiveness then look at some of the other communities in London.



so what? cos you dictate to everyone else who lives here .. or used to till they got priced out .. i doubt you have lived here long so you probably have no idea that church street was a very mixed street only 10 15 years ago .. a lot of other people still live around but have no shops they can use or afford .. sure it happens all over london but it doesn't make it ok 
..


----------



## durruti02 (Apr 13, 2008)

lmdavies said:


> I have to say that you are the wanker. I am part of the protest against Nando's mainly because I do not think that ANY huge chain should move in...including Carluccio's. I was part of the campaign against Starbucks as well. It will kill the small businesses. I moved to stokey 15 years ago because it was the only place I could afford living with my 8 year old daughter in one room for over a year. (partly in a b&b) I am not middle class. Nor are many of the people involved in this campaign. There are people from all walks of life, and from many different cultural backgrounds. As for being concerned about young people and crime..this is one of our major points. The Dalston Nandos has been linked to drug dealers approaching the young people who hang out there to the point that Nandos itself has had to put a sign in their window asking people not to sell or do drugs on the premises. Nando's also has one of the most appalling ad campaigns which depicted asylum seekers and women in derogatory ways. The Asylum TV Ads had to be pulled because there were so many complaints and because the advertising complaints commision banned it. Another ad depicting a mother as an addicted (to peri peri chicken) stripper had more than 200 complaints in the first few days. Nandos pulled it themselves eventually.
> go to http://www.boycottnandos.com/pledge.aspx. This site has people who work there complaining about it. The company is not Portuguese but South African. I live in Stoke Newington because I ended up here in a bed in breakfast while working 45 hours a week in a crap job as I could not afford the rents. I stayed because I got support from people. I have climbed my way out of a very dyer situation. I have grown to love it here and I have given loads back to the community working with teenagers on housing estates teaching them film making...winning awards against big companies I do not need to apologize for being white thank you.



so church street is so much better than nandos? church streeet that most w/c can not afford to shop in? church street that most w/c can not afford to live near? church street that once mixed race and mixed class street that has got rid of all the black businesses and is now pretty well exclusively white and middle class?? what i joke .. you think i LIKE nandos?? no of course not but i don't think m/c exclusiveness is any better than them .. 

and scratch most people who sign that petition and the reason they do is because they don't want black kids on church street .. 

as i said kids are dieing around here and people worry about a bloody nandos .. jesus .. you may well be putting somethig back and i appreciate SOME of your motivation but i think it does not help


----------



## durruti02 (Apr 13, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> I went there once about 22 years ago...for a bath...I was squatting in a house nearby with no hot water. Does it still have public baths?



no sadly not  deepest baths i have ever seen!  i could almost swim in them


----------



## durruti02 (Apr 13, 2008)

marty21 said:


> no one actually called you a wanker btw, a generic term "wankers" was used (not by me) about your protest, and about the impression it gives of cozy middleclass people living in stoke newington complaining about stuff which isn't that important, nandos is a bit of a side issue tbh
> 
> i agree on the rents btw, they have shot up for commerical units making it impossible for the independent trade people you want to open on church street...
> 
> btw, someone told me that Spence, the bakery is opening a third shop on church street, i presume that this is a good thing? that there will not be a protest group about this since it "fits in"?



the spence LOL .. and actually these bullshit cafes for people who the moneyed and untroubled, by all but nandos, classes , are expanding on to the high street too ..


----------



## durruti02 (Apr 13, 2008)

lmdavies said:


> I dont usually call people wankers but I was called one so thought I would return the favour. Yes childish I know. It made me so angry because people are ranting and calling other people middle class wankers when they have no idea who they are talking about. A young guy came up to me the other day (he was black) and said 'let me sign it. (the petition)..we really don't need another big chain." THEN he proceeded to tell me that he had a small shop just off church street and the rent is £300! a week which they are finding extremely difficult/impossible to keep up with. Any more raising of rents/leases will cost local small business out. Nandos has paid a HUGE premium and is setting a precedent for other property owners to raise rents/lease.
> 
> As for Fresh and Wild...I had no idea it was moving in as it happened so fast so I had no way of protesting. I'm not sure if I would have or not. There are a few chains on Church Street and loads on Stoke Newington High Street. They have been there forever and so I never had a chance to fight these coming in. The only one I remember was Kentucky Fried Chicken which I did try and fight and complain about. Tesco has opened 2 small tescos in Stoke Newington lately and one in Newington green. These were done so quietly and suddenly that no one could protest. The fact that people in stokey are committed and organized enough to fight is a good thing. Thanks for your replies. I do shop there for only a few items that I have found to be cheaper than other shops or simply not available in the small shops...but not much as I can't afford it! You would be surprised that some things are cheaper. Though you have to look hard.



commited and organized to fight for what though? to keep the white anglo saxon middle class exclusivity of their street? is that good? surely this exclusivity is actually a major problem in a poor area like hackney? if we had no other issues i might sympathise with you but with the levels of killings, violence and poverty and alienation around that area i think your and others energy is sadly misdirected with campaigns like this


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 13, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> sorry but .. wankers! their church street is totally fucking exclusive .. almost racist imho .. independent shops?? no ..  more like expensive boutiques .. the record shop is gone and i reckon the bookshops haven't got long .. fresh and wild is a chain anyway .. wankers ..
> 
> and yes how many more kids will die around here and it means nothing to them .. they live in a total bubble


oh do fuck off. that's simply dribble. at least make the effort to construct some kind of serious argument.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 13, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh do fuck off. that's simply dribble. at least make the effort to construct some kind of serious argument.



I don't think it's completely dribble. Church Street is much more exclusive than it used to be. I went to Stoke Newington School so I can fully appreciate how the street has changed.

I don't mind change at all and appreciate when it is good for an area but local people have been priced out to some extent and Church Street has become more and more expensive boutique.

I took a friend of mine (who hasn't been here in London long) for a walk around Abbey Park Cemetry the other day, after we left onto Church Street and had a look around the shops etc, went for a drink then had lunch.

His initial impression of the place was that it is very middle class, why would he think that if it wasn't true?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 13, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> I don't think it's completely dribble. Church Street is much more exclusive than it used to be. I went to Stoke Newington School so I can fully appreciate how the street has changed.
> 
> I don't mind change at all and appreciate when it is good for an area but local people have been priced out to some extent and Church Street has become more and more expensive boutique.
> 
> ...


why the need to drag race into it? (the poster, not you). 

altho i agree with some of the subsequent polemic tbh. fucking posh types. here there and every fucking where....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 13, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why the need to drag race into it? (the poster, not you).


 No idea what that posters motives are for bringing race into it, probabaly just the way he sees it.


> altho i agree with some of the subsequent polemic tbh. fucking posh types. here there and every fucking where....


Posh people are okay as long as they are as open and tolerant as the rest of us.


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 13, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is this Satchmo place? I work off Kingsland Rd and roam from Dalston Junction to the Tesco Metro and Evin every day and I've not seen it



Just south of Brighton Road. Used to be another pub and the front hasn't changed much (if at all), probably why you haven't noticed it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 13, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> Just south of Brighton Road. Used to be another pub and the front hasn't changed much (if at all), probably why you haven't noticed it.


Used to be a gay pub. Been thru various sets of hands over the years, very disappointed and opposed to current plans tbh.


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm a member of the facebook campaign to stop Nando's. Yes, maybe it is a 'bit snobbish'. But can't you have a say in what you want in your own backyard? Even those people here criticising the campaign say they don't like Nando's. Well why would you wish it on us?

and as for comparing Fresh & Wild to Nando's... get real. Yes F&W may be a chain but it's doing far better work. Mr Nando can take his chicken elsewhere!


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 14, 2008)

What's so bad about Nando's anyway? People go in and sit down for a meal, pretty inoffensive stuff I'd have thought.

Church Street needs to have a Hooters inflicted on it, just to wind up the hobbit trouser brigade.

http://www.hooters-uk.com/


----------



## jæd (Apr 14, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> What's so bad about Nando's anyway? People go in and sit down for a meal, pretty inoffensive stuff I'd have thought.



They made some slightly tasteless jokes in some advertising, so the humourless, uptight brigade doesn't like it.

I've never understood why people protest fast-food chains. If you want them to move out then don't eat there. Ie, they only open outlets where there's demand. If there isn't then they close. And, tbh, I've seen more fast-food outlets closing through lack of long-term demand than ones that close through protesting.

(Usually the protests increase the profile of the outlet, and more people go there, making it more profitable...)

But hey, lets protest about pointless issues, rather than more important ones...!


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 14, 2008)

Would have thought Nando's belongs in the same league as Pizza Hut: cheap meal out, you know what you're getting, emphasis on being sociable etc. 

Better to have a Nando's in the high street than a Dixie Chicken/Chick King type takeaway. Less litter, less transient feel to the street, better quality food.


----------



## Thora (Apr 14, 2008)

I really don't see the difference between a Nandos and a Fresh and Wild


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 14, 2008)

They aren't difficult to tell apart


----------



## Thora (Apr 14, 2008)

But why is one ok and the other not?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2008)

they're not, they're both a bag of shite. imvho.


----------



## durruti02 (Apr 14, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why the need to drag race into it? (the poster, not you).
> 
> altho i agree with some of the subsequent polemic tbh. fucking posh types. here there and every fucking where....



because church street used to be a mainly west indian street (as was stoekk newington) 25 years ago .. and they have been pushed out .. the barbers, the shops, the hanging out etc etc .. how? sure prices etc etc and it would be hard to prove racism .. and imho it is just as much if not more about class but there is plenty of evidence still .. a certain yuppy owner of a group of poncey ( i don't mean gay) pubs in this area has told 2 dj friends of mine not to play music that might attract black people .. 'blacks=trouble'  ..  nice ( excluding people cause more but hey) 

and as i said i think to an extent this is behind much of the nandos thing


----------



## durruti02 (Apr 14, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> they're not, they're both a bag of shite. imvho.


 but there is no campaign against fresh and wild


----------



## tarannau (Apr 14, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> What's so bad about Nando's anyway? People go in and sit down for a meal, pretty inoffensive stuff I'd have thought.
> 
> Church Street needs to have a Hooters inflicted on it, just to wind up the hobbit trouser brigade.
> 
> http://www.hooters-uk.com/



It's largely I suspect, because Nando's has an exceptionally high proportion of BME diners, with a fair few who are working class as well

How dare they bring those proles into Islington, dragging the tone of the area down. The snobs can be eating equally repulsively sourced chicken at a variety of more overpriced and less overtly branded food establishents. Chain foods loved by ethnics? Not a bleeding chance.


----------



## Thora (Apr 14, 2008)

What does BME mean?


----------



## Raw SslaC (Apr 14, 2008)

Thora said:


> What does BME mean?



Black and Minority Ethnic


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> because church street used to be a mainly west indian street (as was stoekk newington) 25 years ago .. and they have been pushed out .. the barbers, the shops, the hanging out etc etc .. how? sure prices etc etc and it would be hard to prove racism .. and imho it is just as much if not more about class but there is plenty of evidence still .. a certain yuppy owner of a group of poncey ( i don't mean gay) pubs in this area has told 2 dj friends of mine not to play music that might attract black people .. 'blacks=trouble'  ..  nice ( excluding people cause more but hey)
> 
> and as i said i think to an extent this is behind much of the nandos thing


class prejudice, yes, overt racism, i don't swallow it myself.

with the nandos thing, i reckon its more that the vortex had a high profile and has had various vague protests attached to it already. but i suppose you might have a point to a degree, when you look at the types on facebook who are organising the protest.


----------



## Thora (Apr 14, 2008)

Raw SslaC said:


> Black and Minority Ethnic



Thanks.

btw does anyone know anything about Open Dalston?  I got a leaflet from them today and at first thought it was some developer/council thing trying to sell us on how great the new development will be (I am living next door to what will soon be "Dalston Square", v.exciting) until I noticed the photo


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2008)

there is a debate on facebook about this - i riled them up it is imo, class based, and even though it might be overtly racist, it gives the impression of racism, as the clientelle of nandos tends to be bme type, and like i said , i doubt that carluccios would attract a facebook protest, it fits in better with what stokie people like and want, also they might well be worried about house prices and that

a nandos in clapton would probably put house prices up


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 14, 2008)

Thora said:


> But why is one ok and the other not?



I like the work F&W does - money paid to them largely goes towards ethical practises. The shop has a nice feel. It is a pleasant place to be. I shop in F&W maybe once a week. I like it. I need my organic vegetables and this is where they are. I know people that work there and they are close friends. There's a load of stuff that you will have trouble finding elsewhere. I have my complaints about them for sure but this is all true. As evil chains go, it's pretty unevil. 6 branches in the country. And it's already here.

There is a Nando's in Dalston which I have never visited. In fact I've never visited a Nando's and wouldn't wish to. I see no saving features for it. It's just a chicken restaurant chain. They have 175 branches in the UK. I am largely vegetarian and will rarely eat chicken. Are their chickens organic or free-range? No.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> I like the work F&W does - money paid to them largely goes towards ethical practises. The shop has a nice feel. It is a pleasant place to be. I shop in F&W maybe once a week. I like it. I need my organic vegetables and this is where they are. I know people that work there and they are close friends. There's a load of stuff that you will have trouble finding elsewhere. I have my complaints about them for sure but this is all true. As evil chains go, it's pretty unevil. 6 branches in the country. And it's already here.
> 
> There is a Nando's in Dalston which I have never visited. In fact I've never visited a Nando's and wouldn't wish to. I see no saving features for it. It's just a chicken restaurant chain. They have 175 branches in the UK. I am largely vegetarian and will rarely eat chicken. Are their chickens organic or free-range? No.




You make some fair points Jazz but just because you need organic food doesn't mean everybody else does.

F and W isn't that cheap either, and yes, I know the shop well and also know people who work there....In fact, I know how much they take on an average weekend too and it's a lot of money.

Just because you don't want a Nandos doesn't mean it should not be there.

I've never been to Nandos and don't have the desire to but I don't care either way, people want cheap peri peri chicken, let them have it. People want overpriced organic stuff, let them have it.

I have the feeling for every person opposed to Nandos in Stokey there are loads more who would eat there. Why don't their opinions count?
Mix and match innit, reflect the local community, not just one part of it.


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 14, 2008)

Well this is the thing - absolutely no-one on this thread has suggested they want to go to Nando's. So why wish it on us? I love the feel of Church St. - it's like a village out of London, in a way. This is because there is none of the usual chain crap, which elsewhere on these boards posters don't seem to like very much. Yes F&W may have a foot in the door but that doesn't mean it's going to be a good thing to have Nando's, McDonald's, KFC etc as well!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2008)

I just discovered a rival group on facebook
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=9920014190



> Name: Church Street needs Nandos!!!
> Type: Common Interest - Food & Drink
> Description: Tired of having to take out a mortgage to buy a lukewarm, grudgingly served de-caf skinny latte and slice of organic carrot cake?
> 
> ...



Just for fun, a bit of competition never did any harm eh?


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 14, 2008)

I just spent fifty fucking quid in Fresh & Wild


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> I just spent fifty fucking quid in Fresh & Wild



You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## Thora (Apr 14, 2008)

I was always under the impression that Nandos was a bit posh tbh.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2008)

Thora said:


> I was always under the impression that Nandos was a bit posh tbh.



Not your average KFC or Dixie Chicken shack, but I didn't think it was/is posh. Looks like a Cafe Uno but selling fake peri peri chicken IYSWIM.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> I just discovered a rival group on facebook
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=9920014190
> 
> Just for fun, a bit of competition never did any harm eh?


There's someone with a location of West Midlands on the rival group!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> There's someone with a location of West Midlands on the rival group!



This page is scary, be warned...

http://www.facebook.com/s.php?k=200000010&n=-1&q=nandos&search=Search+Groups

 This stuff is serious!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> This page is scary, be warned...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/s.php?k=200000010&n=-1&q=nandos&search=Search+Groups
> 
> This stuff is serious!


farking hell, over 500 groups related to fecking nandos!!! 

what is the world coming to??? you've scared me (and scarred me). what next, the fresh & wild appreciation group....

*goes off to check*


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 15, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> I just spent fifty fucking quid in Fresh & Wild



couple of blood oranges and some chocolate buttons?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 15, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> Well this is the thing - absolutely no-one on this thread has suggested they want to go to Nando's. So why wish it on us? I love the feel of Church St. - it's like a village out of London, in a way. This is because there is none of the usual chain crap, which elsewhere on these boards posters don't seem to like very much. Yes F&W may have a foot in the door but that doesn't mean it's going to be a good thing to have Nando's, McDonald's, KFC etc as well!



I love Nando's, as do other posters on these boards. The fact that its main customer base doesn't consist of middle class curtain twitchers and sanctimonious keyboard warriors shouldn't work against them. All they'll need to do to show their attraction is to point to the number of successfully opened Nandos - their rapid expansion rate tells you all you need to know.

Village out of London my arse, It's a strip of grey concrete in the main, with as many fuckawful chain pubs served industrialoburger slop as the average provincial town. The fact that Nandos is the wrong sort of chain attracting the wrong sort of customers - ie it''s not an upmarket chain like Carlucchios or F&W - is the root of the problem. Dressing the prejudice up as some kind of protest against the creeping homogenity of the British high street is the worst kind of sanctimonious, delusional drivel.


----------



## jæd (Apr 15, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I love Nando's, as do other posters on these boards. The fact that its main customer base doesn't consist of middle class curtain twitchers and sanctimonious keyboard warriors shouldn't work against them. All they'll need to do to show their attraction is to point to the number of successfully opened Nandos - their rapid expansion rate tells you all you need to know.



I'm not BME (  ), and I love their Sweet Potato Mash...


----------



## d.a.s.h (Apr 15, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Village out of London my arse



It lacks a proper sounding village name.

St Pilates-cum-Hummus
Yogaford
Fen Shway
Lower Birkenstock


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 15, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> because church street used to be a mainly west indian street (as was stoekk newington) 25 years ago



Funny I don't remember this & I've lived in the area since 1981.  Used to love the area when it was run-down but always had a good mix of races & had a good community feel.  Have fond memories of the amount of corrugated iron around the area but it never felt unsafe.
Haven't liked Church St for years as I can't stand the yuppies.  Roll on the next recession.


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 15, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Village out of London my arse, It's a strip of grey concrete in the main, with as many fuckawful chain pubs served industrialoburger slop as the average provincial town.


I have no axe to grind either way about Stoke Newington, but IME that is in no sense an accurate description of the area.


----------



## citydreams (Apr 15, 2008)

Hackney women's space eviction

from Blackfrog mailing list..



			
				Blackfrog said:
			
		

> we just recieved news that they will try to evict the women's space in
> hackney tomorrow - resistance with breakfast at 9.30am (we'd think earlier
> would be better, knowing what time the bailiffs usually turn up)
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2008)

citydreams said:


> Hackney women's space eviction
> 
> from Blackfrog mailing list..


I know a couple of people involved in that. So i could ask them but Serious Q - given that its being run as an exclusive woman-only space, do they want any blokes to turn up for the baliff resistance?


----------



## Thora (Apr 15, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I know a couple of people involved in that. So i could ask them but Serious Q - given that its being run as an exclusive woman-only space, do they want any blokes to turn up for the baliff resistance?



Everyone is welcome to come and resist the eviction, though the gender policy inside the space remains the same.  People will be needed in and outside the building, so supportive men would be great.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2008)

Fair dos. Is the eviction tomorrow cos there's nowt on the blog linked to now (and i'm sure there was earlier on)??


----------



## Thora (Apr 15, 2008)

Yep, tomorrow.


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 16, 2008)

I see Mr Mole Man has been slapped with a £300k bill: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7348949.stm


----------



## Thora (Apr 16, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Fair dos. Is the eviction tomorrow cos there's nowt on the blog linked to now (and i'm sure there was earlier on)??



Eviction foiled  For now, anyway.

Also, the Hackney Social Centre on Lower Clapton Road is up for eviction on Monday morning, they're asking for people to be there at 9.30am.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> I see Mr Mole Man has been slapped with a £300k bill: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7348949.stm




yer -he's left that place in a right state -beautiful house it is too! Hope they don't have to pull it down...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2008)

Thora said:


> Eviction foiled  For now, anyway.
> 
> Also, the Hackney Social Centre on Lower Clapton Road is up for eviction on Monday morning, they're asking for people to be there at 9.30am.


Good news. I was gonna cycle by on my way into work but wet and & cold so i lunched it 

[/p/t anarcho-mode]


----------



## durruti02 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Funny I don't remember this & I've lived in the area since 1981.  Used to love the area when it was run-down but always had a good mix of races & had a good community feel.  Have fond memories of the amount of corrugated iron around the area but it never felt unsafe.
> Haven't liked Church St for years as I can't stand the yuppies.  Roll on the next recession.



yes was good mix but stokey was famous for being 'west indian' .. maybe that did not mean majority .. i know a few people who as teenagers wouldn't go there as they were white and would get a smack .. and someone who started a semi famous 'white (london fields) v black (stokey) riot' ( though was not racial just gangs being gangs .. )  .. think of all the record shops and bardbers that have gone .. even Gladdy had to get out last year .. he was the last .. but generally you may be right .. but we all agree the yuppies have fucked it ..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> farking hell, over 500 groups related to fecking nandos!!!
> 
> what is the world coming to??? you've scared me (and scarred me). what next, the fresh & wild appreciation group....
> 
> *goes off to check*



Did you find one?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Did you find one?


no thank fuck.

but we did see our local kebab'n'ckicken'pizza shop, Millenium Kebabs, in last weeks episode of Pulling which was


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 19, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> yes was good mix but stokey was famous for being 'west indian'



Can't remember this either. The only part of Stoke Newington that I can think of that was predominately West Indian was the area around Wordsworth Road/Butterfield Green which is practically in Dalston anyway.  Church St certainly wasn't.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no thank fuck.
> 
> but we did see our local kebab'n'ckicken'pizza shop, Millenium Kebabs, in last weeks episode of Pulling which was



I had to laugh the other day when a mate pointed out their local Chicken and pizza place on Albion Road. It's called  'Chicpiz' of course.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> I had to laugh the other day when a mate pointed out their local Chicken and pizza place on Albion Road. It's called  'Chicpiz' of course.


Yep, Chickpizz is directly opposite Millenium innit. we've got a proper choice when we're eating out if we want to


----------



## Mekon (Apr 19, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yep, Chickpizz is directly opposite Millenium innit. we've got a proper choice when we're eating out if we want to



I can't believe Lou's chippy is now flats  Have to walk _all the way_ to Newington Green for chips now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2008)

Mekon said:


> I can't believe Lou's chippy is now flats  Have to walk _all the way_ to Newington Green for chips now


Micky's Chippie, Pellerin Road is very_ very_ good. But keep it under your hat.


----------



## Mekon (Apr 19, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Micky's Chippie, Pellerin Road is very_ very_ good. But keep it under your hat.



I'd totally forgotten about that place! Had a friend that lived on Pellerin Road when I was 14, that chippy was one of the highlights of staying at hers.

Ta muchly, noted


----------



## Thora (Apr 21, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Good news. I was gonna cycle by on my way into work but wet and & cold so i lunched it
> 
> [/p/t anarcho-mode]



Hackney Social Centre failed to be eviction today too







They also failed to evict a residential squat the other day, what is going on


----------



## durruti02 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Can't remember this either. The only part of Stoke Newington that I can think of that was predominately West Indian was the area around Wordsworth Road/Butterfield Green which is practically in Dalston anyway.  Church St certainly wasn't.



fair play but i do remember many of the streets south of church street being afro carib .. who sold up and made a bit of money! those houses were going for nothing in the 7ts and even early 8ts! and as i said who were the barbers and the record shops serving? cos it is not a mainly afro cairb area i think they have been sidelined pretty well .. as i said a local icon like Gladdy having to move out was an end of an era ..


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 25, 2008)

Anyone know why London Fields was sealed off by the rozzers at lunchtime today?


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 25, 2008)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Anyone know why London Fields was sealed off by the rozzers at lunchtime today?


Hmm, no, going back that way tonight though.

Yet another cyclist killed in Hackney - depressing: http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/con...=newshkyg&itemid=WeED25 Apr 2008 10:18:08:933


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 25, 2008)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Anyone know why London Fields was sealed off by the rozzers at lunchtime today?



No idea.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 25, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> Hmm, no, going back that way tonight though.
> 
> Yet another cyclist killed in Hackney - depressing: http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/con...=newshkyg&itemid=WeED25 Apr 2008 10:18:08:933



 Nasty.
I use that junction and those roads a lot.
Poor bloke.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2008)

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/raceformayor/mayorhg/

bnp trying to manipulate the hackney gazette poll - clearly they don't have that support in hackney, i'll start a thread elsewhere as well - vote now, vote often for anyone but the bnp, they'll use it for publicity otherwise - another reason it's pointless doing these


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 25, 2008)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Anyone know why London Fields was sealed off by the rozzers at lunchtime today?


Well, no idea what it's about, but oddly two completely separate bits of London Fields taped off this evening - one bit around the side of the park next to the Ann Tayler centre, the other bit on the other side of the park adjoining Lansdowne Drive.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 25, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> Hmm, no, going back that way tonight though.
> 
> Yet another cyclist killed in Hackney - depressing: http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/con...=newshkyg&itemid=WeED25 Apr 2008 10:18:08:933


fuck man  what an awful way to go. poor man. i use that junction on me way home every night. crushed by a tipper lorry, so probably down to the tube station being built up the Junction. that's awful.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 25, 2008)

Nasty!

All lorries should have a big sticker on the left rear saying don't go down there.  Some are starting to but not too clear.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 25, 2008)

Sunray said:


> Nasty!
> 
> All lorries should have a big sticker on the left rear saying don't go down there.  Some are starting to but not too clear.


Nope, sorry, cyclists should have the common sense to keep away from the back-end of big vehicles at junctions like this imo.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 26, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Nope, sorry, cyclists should have the common sense to keep away from the back-end of big vehicles at junctions like this imo.



You are right Paulie but then again I have often had near misses when a lorry hasn't given me space/time to clear a junction and come speeding round a corner across me. Lorry drivers can be twats too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 26, 2008)

i've driven 7 and a half tonne lorries and tractors and unless you have the perspective from that height and distance, its difficult to appreciate how difficult it is to see cyclists when they're right inside you. so my advice is always always always keep away from lorries at LH turns. yes, it might mean you slowing your progress slightly but it's the safest thing to do. of course, some drivers are complete idiots and cut cyclists up. but as well as cycling assertively, you need to sometimes cycle cautiously. just like lorries should give cyclists plenty of room when passing them or manouevering around them.

whatever happened, its an awful occurence. very sad indeed.


----------



## lighterthief (May 9, 2008)

Anyone know what happened in London Fields yesterday evening?  I saw the Air Ambulance take off from the south end around 1830, a whole area of buildings on the east side were taped off, with lots of police bods in white forensic suits hanging about.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 9, 2008)

Satchmo's had an application to have lapdancing turned down this week.  Maybe they are trying to get people to go there.


----------



## Nixon (May 9, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> Anyone know what happened in London Fields yesterday evening?  I saw the Air Ambulance take off from the south end around 1830, a whole area of buildings on the east side were taped off, with lots of police bods in white forensic suits hanging about.



A guy got shot 

I was around the park/Broadway before it happened and then I saw the tape and police and stuff after.Apparently some fella got into a spot of bother with some lads and pulled a gun not knowing that there were like another 25 guys down the road.I think the one who pulled the gun got it taken off him by one of the others and then got shot in the leg.From what i've been told..


----------



## marty21 (May 9, 2008)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Satchmo's had an application to have lapdancing turned down this week.  Maybe they are trying to get people to go there.



not surprised- loads of people were complaining - i work near there, it always seems empty during the day, and i've been after work a few times and was empty til 7ish - i remember wanting to order some food as it said on a sign that you could, only you couldn't, you could order from some of the takeaways around there and have it delivered there...plus it is expensive, fancy lagers £3+, presumably the keep away old regulars or day time drinkers - the pensioner crowd - which wouldn't fit in with the desired "hip" clientelle  - maybe if they went for the "hip replacement" clientelle they wouldn't need the dancing girls


----------



## lighterthief (May 10, 2008)

Still a strong police presence in London Fields.  Yesterday we had mounted police, two large vans, 6 coppers on bikes, a 'community support control room' and loads of PCSOs, looks similar today.  Presumably part of an exercise to "reassure the community".


----------



## geoff64 (May 11, 2008)

got anymore on what's been happening in London Fields lately?  Saw the helicopter hovering over there yesterday evening...

London Fields looks like fuckin Glastonbury today, tho.  God knows what the bogs in the Pub on the Park are like ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 16, 2008)

geoff64 said:


> got anymore on what's been happening in London Fields lately?  Saw the helicopter hovering over there yesterday evening...
> 
> ...



Something definately happened last week, a shooting I think. 

On Saturday the place was full of coppers. This includes a large control unit van with cameras on top and then a van that drove around the park all day with police blatantly filming groups of people. Also there were loads of police on bikes.

I got the feeling this was a continuation of the shooting that took place a few years ago and then the shots that were fired during the memorial bbq a year later. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 17, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> Yet another cyclist killed in Hackney - depressing: http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/con...=newshkyg&itemid=WeED25 Apr 2008 10:18:08:933



A very nice memorial has appeared at the site of this accident. A bike, completely painted white has been looked to the railings. the Plague attached reads _'in memory of smudge'_, I though that was a lovely thing to do. Wish I had a camera to take a pic of it.


----------



## marty21 (May 24, 2008)

front page of hackney gazette this week - load of trouble at the cricketers in clapton (Cricketfield Rd) - apparently the police want to close it down or limit the opening hours - i've never actually had a drink there - is it usually a trouble spot?


----------



## HackneyE9 (May 24, 2008)

I've never had a drink in it BECAUSE it looks like a trouble spot. It's also looks absolutely massive.


----------



## rutabowa (May 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> front page of hackney gazette this week - load of trouble at the cricketers in clapton (Cricketfield Rd) - apparently the police want to close it down or limit the opening hours - i've never actually had a drink there - is it usually a trouble spot?



i never seen trouble there all the time i was living near it. i have only been in once or twice in afternoons tho, and once very late into the basement club below. it is the most jamaican pub in the area (ie not as mixed as most pubs round there like the windsor castle etc) but not unwelcoming i found, i imagine if one went in of an evening and acted the fool you would fairly swiftly regret it though, as it should be.


----------



## rutabowa (May 27, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> I've never had a drink in it BECAUSE it looks like a trouble spot.


i wonder why you say it looks like a trouble spot?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 27, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> I've never had a drink in it BECAUSE it looks like a trouble spot. It's also looks absolutely massive.



Upstairs can be a bit rough, depending on the night and what's going on. Friends have DJ'ed there without problems. Although there are a few characters around.

It's image isn't helped by the blokes who hang around the entrance I suppose.

My friends and others have put on parties etc in the basement, never had any problems at all. The landlord is a nice man.


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2008)

i pass by it quite a lot, doesn't seem to be that bad, but i've never been in there


----------



## rutabowa (May 27, 2008)

now the Jackdaw and Stump on homerton high street i have never been in. i love the only review on beer in the evening:

"Quite simply it's a pub as frightening and unwelcoming as it's "horror film name" suggests.

As a person living closeby I have lost count of the number of late night fights which happen in the road outside, often causing car crashes or arguments with innocent drivers passing by who have slowed to avoid the customers and end up getting their cars kicked or (in one case recently) a windscreen smashed by a psychopathic, stilletto wielding woman jumping on a one car's bonnet.

For your safety and sanity it's best avoided.

How this place hasnt been shut down I'll never know."


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> now the Jackdaw and Stump on homerton high street i have never been in. i love the only review on beer in the evening:
> 
> "Quite simply it's a pub as frightening and unwelcoming as it's "horror film name" suggests.
> 
> ...



we should organise an urban75 drink up there


----------



## rutabowa (May 27, 2008)

yes show people the authentic hackney.
actually a couple of friends did try to go in, apparently you can only order lager there isn't even a fridge. they actually bottled it and left without buying anything, it was real western-saloon-style atmosphere.


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> yes show people the authentic hackney.
> actually a couple of friends did try to go in, apparently you can only order lager there isn't even a fridge. they actually bottled it and left without buying anything, it was real western-saloon-style atmosphere.




we could have chairs smashed over our heads, and be thrown through windows


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2008)

looks like nandos is opening in church street i saw them finishing the refurb yesterday.

 think of the house prices someone


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

marty21 said:


> looks like nandos is opening in church street i saw them finishing the refurb yesterday.
> 
> think of the house prices someone



did you not know tha tthis is what has become of the vortex they have knocked down the old coaching hourse which had been there since dick turpins time and then rebuilt a brand new purposebuilt (looks identical bt made out of the wrong sort of modern brick) nandos in it's place... 

so not content with a coffee shop (starfucks) which was chased out we got this instead... yay stokie !!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> did you not know tha tthis is what has become of the vortex they have knocked down the old coaching hourse which had been there since dick turpins time and then rebuilt a brand new purposebuilt (looks identical bt made out of the wrong sort of modern brick) nandos in it's place...
> 
> so not content with a coffee shop (starfucks) which was chased out we got this instead... yay stokie !!



i liked the vortex - shambolic, but a decent hang out - i agree, the nandos replacement is dull - i wasn't that bothered about nandos being there, although it has made a lot of stokie citizens furious - nandos in clapton would be a step upmarket


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone know anything about this Hackney Freerange festival? http://www.hackneyfreerange.com/

I was handed a flyer at stokefest.  Is it a fundraiser for Stokefest next year?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i liked the vortex - shambolic, but a decent hang out - i agree, the nandos replacement is dull - i wasn't that bothered about nandos being there, although it has made a lot of stokie citizens furious - nandos in clapton would be a step upmarket



Doesn't look like Nando's is doing much business at the moment. Maybe things will pick up this weekend. Saw you walking past the old Bar Stalker yesterday evening. Was going to shout hello but you'd already turned up into Church Street.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> Doesn't look like Nando's is doing much business at the moment. Maybe things will pick up this weekend. Saw you walking past the old Bar Stalker yesterday evening. Was going to shout hello but you'd already turned up into Church Street.



i've seen you a few times speeding along on your bike - but you're difficult to catch there was a queue outside nandos on Tuesday night i think it was...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 20, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> Doesn't look like Nando's is doing much business at the moment. Maybe things will pick up this weekend. Saw you walking past the old Bar Stalker yesterday evening. Was going to shout hello but you'd already turned up into Church Street.


They were  queuing into the street on Tuesday afternoon when i cycled by.

eta: just noticed that Marty's already told you that


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jun 20, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> Anyone know anything about this Hackney Freerange festival? http://www.hackneyfreerange.com/
> 
> I was handed a flyer at stokefest.  Is it a fundraiser for Stokefest next year?



Hmm. Freerange, but costs £25? For that money, I'd want Mark E. Smith on the door, snarling: "Freeearange-uh" as you go in. 

Does anyone remember that genuinely free festival, called the Volcano i think, that took place on the marshes back in about 1999, 2000? That was good.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 20, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Hmm. Freerange, but costs £25? For that money, I'd want Mark E. Smith on the door, snarling: "Freeearange-uh" as you go in.
> 
> Does anyone remember that genuinely free festival, called the Volcano i think, that took place on the marshes back in about 1999, 2000? That was good.


Yep, i helped organise and played on one sound system with the Hackney No-Stars 

eta: That freerange thing is a bit much, £25 and they don't even tell you whose playing!!!??


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 20, 2008)

I went to the Volcano on Hackney Marshes, was a nice afternoon 
Think it was 99.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 23, 2008)

What was going on at Stoke Newington railway station this morning? Police cordon and a twisted bike in the road. Didn't look good.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 23, 2008)

Volcano was a fucking great festival.  I went in 99, 2000 and 2001.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 23, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> What was going on at Stoke Newington railway station this morning? Police cordon and a twisted bike in the road. Didn't look good.



 Indeed no, saw the same, the bike must have gone by the time I got there but there were lots of police looking like they were doing a serious investigation of what happened, a lorry had been cordened of seperately. what appeared to be blood all over the road


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 23, 2008)

Seems to be one bad accident after another with cyclists in Hackney


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 23, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> Seems to be one bad accident after another with cyclists in Hackney



Yeah, I have been run over twice is Christmas, really lucky both times to get away with nothing but cuts and bruises, this looked awful though  

It's an odd junction there, the amount of cars/lorrys and cyclists who run red lights there is gonna make a dangerious junction.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 24, 2008)

Another cyclist death. 

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/con...=newshkyg&itemid=WeED23 Jun 2008 12:23:54:693


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 24, 2008)

Bloody hell, bad news indeed


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 24, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Another cyclist death.
> 
> http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/con...=newshkyg&itemid=WeED23 Jun 2008 12:23:54:693



Fuck. Poor woman.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2008)

that's sad news, it's a dodgy junction, i've seen plenty of drivers going through reds there


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2008)

*patrick kielty shits his pants in clapton*

http://www.itv.com/Entertainment/comedy/ToughGig/PatrickKielty/default.html

just when people had started to forget murder mile - he comes up with a show about learning to rap with some hackney boyz - claims he was threatened with a gun


----------



## king mint (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a question. Why is there always police with a car parked in front of the Kingsland Shopping Centre in Dalston. At least 50% of the time I walk past it which is several times a week?


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 24, 2008)

king mint said:


> I have a question. Why is there always police with a car parked in front of the Kingsland Shopping Centre in Dalston. At least 50% of the time I walk past it which is several times a week?


From a boring and practical point of view I would imagine it is because this is an extremely central and busy area of Hackney, next to Ridley Road, the shopping centre, Dalston Kingsland station etc - very handy for responding to local incidents and reassuring local people there is a police 'presence'.

Unless someone has a better explanation?


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 24, 2008)

Incidentally I must go past at least as often and rarely, if ever, see a car there - but then this is usually in the evening when things are a bit quieter.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 24, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> From a boring and practical point of view I would imagine it is because this is an extremely central and busy area of Hackney, next to Ridley Road, the shopping centre, Dalston Kingsland station etc - very handy for responding to local incidents and reassuring local people there is a police 'presence'.
> 
> Unless someone has a better explanation?



It is well known that transport hubs, inc car crimes, and shopping areas are crime hotspots, so it would make perfect sense for a lot of police to be in the area permanently.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2008)

i'm in dalston a lot and i rarely see a police car there, it's only a short drive from the cop shop so it wouldn't take long for them to get there if needed


----------



## Thora (Jul 24, 2008)

king mint said:


> I have a question. Why is there always police with a car parked in front of the Kingsland Shopping Centre in Dalston. At least 50% of the time I walk past it which is several times a week?



I was just discussing this with my boyfriend yesterday - often there's a police car there, but also there's very often a load of coppers and community support police and an angry/tearful motorist because they're towing their car away.  At first I thought maybe they were catching people parking in the bus lane outside the shopping centre, but they seem to do it at least once a week and the other day my boyfriend saw three cars stopped and a whole van load of police.  Maybe it's some kind of speeding trap, or they're pulling over people with no tax?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 24, 2008)

They were doing this in Greenwich earlier this week as well, pulling over cars apparently at random.  I wonder what it's about.  

<sidles quietly out of Hackney thread and back to south-east London where he belongs>


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> They were doing this in Greenwich earlier this week as well, pulling over cars apparently at random.  I wonder what it's about.
> 
> <sidles quietly out of Hackney thread and back to south-east London where he belongs>



culling south londoners


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> culling south londoners



Oh well if that's what it's about then good luck to them.

<Joins Specials>


----------



## boohoo (Jul 24, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Volcano was a fucking great festival.  I went in 99, 2000 and 2001.



I went to at least one. And I watched the singing bus conductor - Duke Bassey?  Where is he now?  I miss the peace of a Clapton pond evening with a gentle harmonica playing in the background.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 30, 2008)

I've never seen so many mice as were scurrying around on the track at Old Street tube this evening.  In the three or four minutes I waited for a train, I counted ten.  I thought they were quite cute, although a few other people were a bit  and I did hear at least one, 'that's disgusting!'

(Yes I know it's not quite Hackney but it's near as dammit Dalston and it hardly warrants a thread to itself, does it...  )


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2008)

i have noticed a new hackney bus 425, which seems to run from clapton to stratford


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

in the hackney gazette today - the yucatan has been closed for a month - the police got a closure order, claiming the pub allowed drug use on the premises...I go there occasionally and I've never noticed that sort of thing


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i have noticed a new hackney bus 425, which seems to run from clapton to stratford



oh that's good - previously the bus options from Stratford into Hackney were appalling


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

Divisive Cotton said:


> oh that's good - previously the bus options from Stratford into Hackney were appalling



the S2 is the magical mystery tour, takes about an hour, and seems to go down the same roads several times on it's way there


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> in the hackney gazette today - the yucatan has been closed for a month - the police got a closure order, claiming the pub allowed drug use on the premises...I go there occasionally and I've never noticed that sort of thing



I thought it was just full of drunks and footie fans. Not been there for ages. I guess the old bill turn a blind eye to goings on in another nearby pub as they all drink there. See they've done the Cricketers up and turned it into a French brothel.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

the other cricketers in lower clapton was also in the paper, trying to keep their late licence, til 6am at the weekend, never been there so no idea if it's full of wrong uns like


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 16, 2008)

Divisive Cotton said:


> oh that's good - previously the bus options from Stratford into Hackney were appalling



Am sure the 276 (Stoke Newington to Newham Hospital) goes through Hackney and Stratford?

I find it's a good little service generally, I think they are every 15/ 20 minutes.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

blossie33 said:


> Am sure the 276 (Stoke Newington to Newham Hospital) goes through Hackney and Stratford?
> 
> I find it's a good little service generally, I think they are every 15/ 20 minutes.



that reminds me of a scam artist who does the old, " I need a fiver to get a taxi to newham hospital" line - he actually did my sister once when she was leaving her hackney place, I've seen him a few times, trying his scam

"get the 276 mate"


----------



## Thora (Oct 16, 2008)

Has anyone been to that Peruvian restaurant on Kingsland Road?  I only spotted it yesterday.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 16, 2008)

I saw that, on my way to Stokey a few days ago.

I've never been to a South American restaurant, and I wouldn't mind giving it a try - either that or the Bolivian one on the Old Kent Road.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thora said:


> Has anyone been to that Peruvian restaurant on Kingsland Road?  I only spotted it yesterday.



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=261041

yes they have


----------



## hipipol (Oct 16, 2008)

HACKNEY: ESTATES OF PRINCIPAL LANDOWNERS c. 1830

From: 'Hackney: Manors', A History of the County of Middlesex: Volume 10: Hackney (1995), pp. 75-91. URL: http://www.british-history.ac.uk/report.aspx?compid=22707. Date accessed: 16 October 2008.

Always been popular with Toffs Hackney

Round the time of the above map in had a higher proportion of Titled types than any of the other villages around London


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 16, 2008)

Thora said:


> Has anyone been to that Peruvian restaurant on Kingsland Road?  I only spotted it yesterday.



That could be interesting - isn't the guinea pig their national dish?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> the S2 is the magical mystery tour, takes about an hour, and seems to go down the same roads several times on it's way there



The S2 is bizarre - it goes in every direction but the one you want it to go


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> in the hackney gazette today - the yucatan has been closed for a month - the police got a closure order, claiming the pub allowed drug use on the premises...I go there occasionally and I've never noticed that sort of thing


you are joking? for as long as i can remember, the yucca's had some 'interesting' clientele. won't say no more, public forum and all that.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you are joking? for as long as i can remember, the yucca's had some 'interesting' clientele. won't say no more, public forum and all that.



i never  noticed anything in there


----------



## BarryB (Oct 17, 2008)

Divisive Cotton said:


> The S2 is bizarre - it goes in every direction but the one you want it to go



The S2 hasant been going in any direction for several weeks. Its been scrapped. Its been replaced by 425 between Clapton-Homerton Hospital-Mile End-Bow and Stratford and 488 between Clapton-Homerton-Hackney Wick-Old Ford-Bow-Bromley by Bow and Twelve Trees Crescent

BarryB


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2008)

BarryB said:


> The S2 hasant been going in any direction for several weeks. Its been scrapped. Its been replaced by 425 between Clapton-Homerton Hospital-Mile End-Bow and Stratford and 488 between Clapton-Homerton-Hackney Wick-Old Ford-Bow-Bromley by Bow and Twelve Trees Crescent
> 
> BarryB



cheers barry


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 18, 2008)

a "certain poster" who lives in clapton was seen earlier today riding an ostrich up to tottenham hale...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 18, 2008)

i knew bernie clifton lives in clapton but why the fuck was he going to tottenham hale?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2008)

I ventured up to this fair manor for a swim in London Fields today and there was a dancer doing a dance on top of a moving JCB to classical music in the park!! We spent ages chatting to the most friendly woman in the cafe there and then we went up to the Aziziye restaurant in the mosque for a meze in one of their booths - what a fab day!  - sorry a bit "me me me" - but in such a good mood after such a good day..


----------



## marty21 (Oct 18, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i knew bernie clifton lives in clapton but why the fuck was he going to tottenham hale?



because it was there


----------



## HackneyE9 (Oct 19, 2008)

Which is the Yukatan?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2008)

HackneyE9 said:


> Which is the Yukatan?



it's on stoke newington high street, sort of near the cop shop


----------



## Thora (Oct 19, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> I saw that, on my way to Stokey a few days ago.
> 
> I've never been to a South American restaurant, and I wouldn't mind giving it a try - either that or the Bolivian one on the Old Kent Road.



Went there on Friday - food was good and very reasonably priced, but unfortunately about 15 minutes after we got there the place was invaded by a big, noisy group of Hoxton wankers   Service was very slow as a result, but the waitress was very apologetic.  It was only her working and she said they weren't expecting so many people.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 20, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I ventured up to this fair manor for a swim in London Fields today and there was a dancer doing a dance on top of a moving JCB to classical music in the park!!



I saw this too - it was great!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2008)

the sea cow, that upmarket fish and chippie in church street, was repossessed. went past there today, and whereas before they had a note saying "re-opening soon", now it has a bailiff's notice (from july, haven't looked at it for a while like)

they did good, but pricy fish and chips, surprised they couldn't make it pay, I'd guess it was something to do with high rents in the street, which are not sustainable i'd say, so the landlords will have to be more realistic about rents in that street, as a lot of businesses seem to be closing - mesclun, the restaurant closed a while ago, looks like there's some work being done on it at the moment, and one of the shamshuddins has closed (possibily both of them) a english/french bistro is opening on one of them


----------



## braindancer (Nov 10, 2008)

I never paid a visit to the Sea Cow but I notice that there is a new upmarket chipper on Stoke Newington Road which I must check out...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2008)

i've heard it thru the grapevine that one of the reasons that shop's gone tits up is cos they leaseholder was under the impression that the shop has an alcohol license when in fact it doesn't, meaning people have leased it on financial terms that don't make fiscal sense when they realise that they can only sell food and not booze. which is strange but true apparently. so would imagine leaseholders frantically trying to sell, in a buyer's marker, whilst property prices go thru the floor. whoops......


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

the cooler was there before wasn't it? that seemed to be there for years, although i heard towards the end , the owner might have been a little dodgy, and staff weren't paid at the end, and there might have been a runner of some kind , and financial shenanigans (allegedly of course)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 10, 2008)

maybe they should open a 3-wheel-giant-buggy-shop, certainly seems to be enough of them about


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> maybe they should open a 3-wheel-giant-buggy-shop, certainly seems to be enough of them about



think about  the children


----------



## lenny101 (Nov 11, 2008)

Cafe Z on Stoke Newington High Street do a great breakfast. Sometimes have too que to get in on a Sunday morning. Its opposite the Tesco.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

I remember when I went back to London after 4 years out of the UK.  I went for a wander along the river lea, and saw this woman in posh jogging clothes, jogging at quite a fast speed whilst pushing along twins in this super-dooper buggy.  I did pause to wonder whether she was real or just a made up character...


----------



## Thora (Nov 14, 2008)

A warning to anyone who takes the 149 free bus - this morning van loads of coppers, TFL and community support types were hanging around the Forest Road stop on Kingsland Road (by Oxfam) on the side going south towards London Bridge.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 14, 2008)

noticed that the Yucatan has reopened again this week


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thora said:


> A warning to anyone who takes the 149 free bus - this morning van loads of coppers, TFL and community support types were hanging around the Forest Road stop on Kingsland Road (by Oxfam) on the side going south towards London Bridge.



thought you'd moved from beloved hackney...


----------



## durruti02 (Nov 15, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i never  noticed anything in there


 i also find that hard to believe!    was great for football/rugby .. always a screen in a corner they would switch for you to the game of your choice if  you asked nice tbh i liked one of the brothers but my mates had an 'incident' with the other so it's kinda off limits


----------



## durruti02 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thora said:


> A warning to anyone who takes the 149 free bus - this morning van loads of coppers, TFL and community support types were hanging around the Forest Road stop on Kingsland Road (by Oxfam) on the side going south towards London Bridge.


 hey i got done there 2 years ago .. think it is one of their regular areas where they sting ..


----------



## durruti02 (Nov 15, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> See they've done the Cricketers up and turned it into a French brothel.


wow i wasn't sure what it was! like a proper parisian brothel? it never seems open! but i guess that is the deal with a brothel!


----------



## feerd (Nov 15, 2008)

*pub in the park, london fields*

is it about to be turned into flats? probably bollcks
but people keep saying it

anyone know


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2008)

not as far as i know.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> i also find that hard to believe!    was great for football/rugby .. always a screen in a corner they would switch for you to the game of your choice if  you asked nice tbh i liked one of the brothers but my mates had an 'incident' with the other so it's kinda off limits



i know, but i never noticed anything in there


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 16, 2008)

feerd said:


> is it about to be turned into flats? probably bollcks
> but people keep saying it
> 
> anyone know


Heard a rumour recently that it was about to change hands.  Heard persistent rumours for a while now that the site has planning permission for flats of some kind (presumably planning dept at council would know about this?)  Seems fairly obvious that the current landlord has invested fuck all in it for a number of years - the place is so run down as to be an embarrassment.  Shit beer, shit food, shit toilets, shit service.  Absolute waste of a golden location which is a licence to print money. Only reason it gets punters in the summer is its location, nothing else.

IMO, obv.

Has anyone ever heard of a "community buyout" of a pub?


----------



## lenny101 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thora said:


> A warning to anyone who takes the 149 free bus - this morning van loads of coppers, TFL and community support types were hanging around the Forest Road stop on Kingsland Road (by Oxfam) on the side going south towards London Bridge.



I was on the 149 as it was raining (or it was raining the night before so left my bike at work, can't remember which) and couldn't belive how many people hadn't paid. When I don't pay I always stand near the Oyster thing and keep an eye for yellow jackets at bus stops.


Also, keep an eye out for pick pokets during rush hour. One of them nearly had my wifes phone on the 149 in Dalston a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## durruti02 (Nov 18, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> Heard a rumour recently that it was about to change hands.  Heard persistent rumours for a while now that the site has planning permission for flats of some kind (presumably planning dept at council would know about this?)  Seems fairly obvious that the current landlord has invested fuck all in it for a number of years - the place is so run down as to be an embarrassment.  Shit beer, shit food, shit toilets, shit service.  Absolute waste of a golden location which is a licence to print money. Only reason it gets punters in the summer is its location, nothing else.
> 
> IMO, obv.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a "community buyout" of a pub?



start a campaign now!  check this out www.savetheswan.com and on facebook ... jump in with as much publicity straight away! a pub like that will make tons of money as a free house or community run ..


----------



## lenny101 (Dec 3, 2008)

The Stone Cave restraunt in Dalston has won an award from the Hackney Gazette for best themed restraunt or something. It probably has nothing to do with the fact that they have an advert in the paper every week. 

Anyone been?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

lenny101 said:


> The Stone Cave restraunt in Dalston has won an award from the Hackney Gazette for best themed restraunt or something. It probably has nothing to do with the fact that they have an advert in the paper every week.
> 
> Anyone been?



went  there  a few times when i worked in dalston, it's a funky looking place, like a cave  food's alright


----------



## Homeless Mal (Dec 3, 2008)

Been there a couple of times.  The stone was hard against my back but the food good.


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 9, 2009)

Bump in to 2009.  Looks like we'll be shopping in Iceland instead of Woolies on Mare Street: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7820981.stm


----------



## BarryB (Jan 10, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> Bump in to 2009.  Looks like we'll be shopping in Iceland instead of Woolies on Mare Street: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7820981.stm



Also the Stoke Newington shop is becoming an Iceland.

BarryB


----------



## marty21 (Jan 10, 2009)

icleand expanding, they've already got that place in dalston next door to the sainsbury's


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder if they'll close the one at the end of Well Street though?  Always seemed a bit of an odd location.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 10, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> Yeah, I wonder if they'll close the one at the end of Well Street though?  Always seemed a bit of an odd location.



plenty of shops out that way though, i think the tescos there was the first tescos iirc (i wasn't there at the time like )


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jan 11, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> Yeah, I wonder if they'll close the one at the end of Well Street though?  Always seemed a bit of an odd location.



It is an odd location. With an even odder, perhaps the oddest, car park in the whole of London behind it. Huge HGVs have to reverse through a gap as tight as a gnat's chuff to do deliveries, mounting a pavement right next to an overflowing bus stop. And of course, being Iceland, they do it in the middle of the morning rush hour, effectively closing Mare Street for c.10mins usually.

Thanks, Hackney Planning Dept. 

It opened as some cheapo deal with the developers who built the residential block above it in 2002. That is used for housing asylum seekers I believe (we used to live around the corner, but don't tell any Daily Mail types about it - has certainly never had any of its flats advertised for rent or sale), and the deal to get planning permission for such an oversized block (was two stories taller than everything else on Mare Street/Well Street at the time, although that may have changed since thanks to the precedent it set) was to leave the ground floor open for 'retail'. 

However, it stood empty and unloved for at least a year, so presumably Iceland got a good deal on it.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jan 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> plenty of shops out that way though, i think the tescos there was the first tescos iirc (i wasn't there at the time like )



Well Street was indeed the location of the first Tescos, but it wasn't that actual building, IFSWIM.


----------



## BarryB (Jan 11, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Well Street was indeed the location of the first Tescos, but it wasn't that actual building, IFSWIM.



I think it started as a stall in Well Street shortly after 1st World War ended.

BarryB


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> plenty of shops out that way though, i think the tescos there was the first tescos iirc (i wasn't there at the time like )


Where you're thinking of is the other end of Well Street - around half a mile away.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jan 11, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> Where you're thinking of is the other end of Well Street - around half a mile away.



Fuck me - I just spent half a page explaining to you how that Iceland ended up where it is, since you asked, and since noone else on U75 could know or would care - how about a thanks?


----------



## braindancer (Jan 12, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Well Street was indeed the location of the first Tescos



Well you learn something every day!


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 12, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Fuck me - I just spent half a page explaining to you how that Iceland ended up where it is, since you asked, and since noone else on U75 could know or would care - how about a thanks?


Get over yourself already!

I commented in passing that it seemed an odd location, no need to swear or get upset.  Lots of people contribute lots of info on these boards without lining up to receive a formal thank you, it's part of what makes them interesting reading.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jan 12, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> Get over yourself already!
> 
> I commented in passing that it seemed an odd location, no need to swear or get upset.  Lots of people contribute lots of info on these boards without lining up to receive a formal thank you, it's part of what makes them interesting reading.



Acknowledgement of time and effort accepted


----------



## Daniel (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone seen shoreditch park this evening?  Looks nice with the new lights


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> icleand expanding, they've already got that place in dalston next door to the sainsbury's



With the Dalston Iceland plus the Well St. one it seems odd to take over the Mare St. Woolies - this really pissed me off - I hate Iceland with a passion  Saying that though I only ever go to that part of Hackney for the odd Tesco shop - the M&S Hackney is crap for food - usually go to Dalson Kingsland or the Angel.


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm, shooting last night just off London Fields.  Three people injured apparently.  Beeb says Well Street, but it's Lamb Lane that's all taped off.  There's been loads of shouting and hollering in the park the last few nights but we chalked it up to the usual half-term hijinks.

Odd to see the trendy hordes from Broadway Market strolling past the cordoned area this afternoon.  Seemed to neatly highlight the peculiar mix that this part of Hackney has become.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> Hmm, shooting last night just off London Fields.  Three people injured apparently.  Beeb says Well Street, but it's Lamb Lane that's all taped off.  There's been loads of shouting and hollering in the park the last few nights but we chalked it up to the usual half-term hijinks.
> 
> Odd to see the trendy hordes from Broadway Market strolling past the cordoned area this afternoon.  Seemed to neatly highlight the peculiar mix that this part of Hackney has become.



i strolled there today, wouldn't describe myself as trendy, didn't notice any police activity there either


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 21, 2009)

i saw some friends this afternoon who live local and they said they heard arguments, riased voices ect and then 2/3 shots. whole bit between mare st/well st and the vicarage on london fields closed off.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 21, 2009)

jebus. it seems that 3 people were shot down there last night. beeb


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 5, 2009)

Rose and Crown sold off and being done up as a trendy pub. Where will all the old soaks go now?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Rose and Crown sold off and being done up as a trendy pub. Where will all the old soaks go now?



oh no, i liked that place


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 5, 2009)

yes, the old landlord and landlady at the Rose and Crown retired on Sunday just gone. their roast dinners were great, hope it doesn't turn into another three fucking crowns affair, full of yummy fucking mummies and their poncy 3wheel landbuggies


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 5, 2009)

It's gonna get mighty crowded in the old shilly shally.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Mar 5, 2009)

There's always the Royal Sovereign on Northwold Rd.  Great bar staff, live bands for free most weekends.   Even got a beer garden with an old ambulance parked up in it to give it the occasional squat party ambience!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sir Belchalot said:


> There's always the Royal Sovereign on Northwold Rd.  Great bar staff, live bands for free most weekends.  Even got a beer garden with an old amulance parked up in it to give it the occasional squat party ambience!



i like that place, can walk there from home,which is always a good thing


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2009)

finally arrested someone for the matalan murder 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7930792.stm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> finally arrested someone for the matalan murder
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7930792.stm



Oh good. I used to work next to the shopping centre and saw the 'wanted' posters with the pics on everyday. 

Does anyone know if the Oxfam on Kingsland is open on a Sunday? I need books!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh good. I used to work next to the shopping centre and saw the 'wanted' posters with the pics on everyday.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Oxfam on Kingsland is open on a Sunday? I need books!



not sure, but there are two used book shops on stoke newington church st


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 8, 2009)

Does everyone know the council have finally agreed to re-open Haggerston pool?

Just got this in my inbox from the campaign:

_Council cabinet decides to re-open Haggerston Pool
This week’s Hackney Council’s cabinet agreed "To develop swimming provision in the south of the borough, including a viable, sustainable future for a re-opened Haggerston Pool". And council officers confirmed that this meant the re-opening of Haggerston Pool as a swimming pool. 


This decision follows the study the council has carried out of its sports and leisure facilities (a facilities audit) to enable them to budget their future spend.  

Mike Coysh, chair of Haggerston Community Trust said “We are absolutely delighted with this decision.  Record levels of use at the Lido and the re-opened Clissold Pool shows that swimming is an essential activity in promoting fitness and health.  A revitalised Haggerston is a key component of any leisure plan for Hackney”.
_


----------



## braindancer (Mar 8, 2009)

EXcellent news - about time!


----------



## BarryB (Mar 8, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Does everyone know the council have finally agreed to re-open Haggerston pool?
> 
> Just got this in my inbox from the campaign:
> 
> ...




You should ask the question "When will it open?"

BarryB


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 8, 2009)

BarryB said:


> You should ask the question "When will it open?"
> 
> BarryB



When will it open?


----------



## BarryB (Mar 8, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> When will it open?




I have no knowledge of when it will open.

BarryB


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Rose and Crown sold off and being done up as a trendy pub. Where will all the old soaks go now?





Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, the old landlord and landlady at the Rose and Crown retired on Sunday just gone. their roast dinners were great, hope it doesn't turn into another three fucking crowns affair, full of yummy fucking mummies and their poncy 3wheel landbuggies



had a couple of pints in there tonight, it hasn't changed that much tbf, the food is a bit jazzed up - "more Mediterranean" according to the bar man I spoke to tonight - still got ales on, more premium ales, it looks the same, haven't changed it much cosmetically


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

When will it open?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> When will it open?



no idea, they didn't tell me that when they were serving me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> had a couple of pints in there tonight, it hasn't changed that much tbf, the food is a bit jazzed up - "more Mediterranean" according to the bar man I spoke to tonight - still got ales on, more premium ales, it looks the same, haven't changed it much cosmetically


you got jazzed up in the rose and crown?!  marty, how very dare you.....?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you got jazzed up in the rose and crown?!  marty, how very dare you.....?



 i didn't eat noffink, i had peanuts at another pub


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 14, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> Hmm, shooting last night just off London Fields.  Three people injured apparently.  Beeb says Well Street, but it's Lamb Lane that's all taped off.  There's been loads of shouting and hollering in the park the last few nights but we chalked it up to the usual half-term hijinks.
> 
> Odd to see the trendy hordes from Broadway Market strolling past the cordoned area this afternoon.  Seemed to neatly highlight the peculiar mix that this part of Hackney has become.



TBH I think Hackney has always been a bit of a mix like that, right back to when I was growing up there in the early 80s.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 14, 2009)

Pub on the Park *finally* getting a lick of paint on the outside.  I wonder if it's being prepared for sale (or has it been sold?!).


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 14, 2009)

marty21 said:


> had a couple of pints in there tonight, it hasn't changed that much tbf, the food is a bit jazzed up - "more Mediterranean" according to the bar man I spoke to tonight - still got ales on, more premium ales, it looks the same, haven't changed it much cosmetically



Good news. Might go and watch the footie there later.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good news. Might go and watch the footie there later.



much more staff there now, well there was on a friday night, and i meant more premium lagers, not more premium ales


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 14, 2009)

BarryB said:


> I have no knowledge of when it will open.
> 
> BarryB



Why not? You're a councillor, aren't you?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 15, 2009)

haggerston baths are beautiful inside and its a crying shame they've been allowed to deteriorate in the way that they have. but the council have been hard pressed impressing the m/c settlers in the posh wards and the council estate dwellers down haggerston can go get fucking orange as far as the council are concerned. hackney council hates places like haggerston cos there's a lot of issues and a little impetus, at least financially.


----------



## BarryB (Mar 15, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Why not? You're a councillor, aren't you?



No date has been set for the reopening of Haggerston Baths so even I as a Councillor cant tell you the date.

By the way I have been deselected as a Labour Party candidate for Haggerston in the 2010 elections. Nargis Khan will be standing in Haggerston. She is currently a Councillor in Dalston  ward but has been deselected by that wards Labour Party members. She holds Cabinet responsibilty for Community Services (such as Haggerston Baths) so any enquiries as to why the Cabinet has not set a date for the reopening of Haggerston Baths should be made to her at the Town Hall.


BarryB


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 17, 2009)

BarryB said:


> No date has been set for the reopening of Haggerston Baths so even I as a Councillor cant tell you the date.
> 
> By the way I have been deselected as a Labour Party candidate for Haggerston in the 2010 elections. Nargis Khan will be standing in Haggerston. She is currently a Councillor in Dalston  ward but has been deselected by that wards Labour Party members. She holds Cabinet responsibilty for Community Services (such as Haggerston Baths) so any enquiries as to why the Cabinet has not set a date for the reopening of Haggerston Baths should be made to her at the Town Hall.
> 
> ...



So...reading between the lines....the baths may or may not ever reopen, but with elections coming up, the Labour council has decided to "announce" that they will, only they can't actually put a date on any of it?


----------



## BarryB (Mar 17, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> So...reading between the lines....the baths may or may not ever reopen, but with elections coming up, the Labour council has decided to "announce" that they will, only they can't actually put a date on any of it?



I couldent possibly say.

BarryB


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 17, 2009)

BarryB said:


> I couldent possibly say.
> 
> BarryB



Are you able to say whether or not the plans to reopen the pool will include housing and/or a GP's surgery being developed on the site?


----------



## BarryB (Mar 17, 2009)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Are you able to say whether or not the plans to reopen the pool will include housing and/or a GP's surgery being developed on the site?



Sorry no. But an update will be given at the Shoreditch Neighbourhood Committee meeting 7pm Tuesday 24 March at Hoxton Hall, 130 Hoxton Street. All welcome.

BarryB


----------



## durruti02 (Mar 17, 2009)

BarryB said:


> By the way I have been deselected as a Labour Party candidate for Haggerston in the 2010 elections. Nargis Khan will be standing in Haggerston. She is currently a Councillor in Dalston  ward but has been deselected by that wards Labour Party members.
> BarryB




interesting Barry .. any political lessons to draw from this?


----------



## BarryB (Mar 18, 2009)

durruti02 said:


> interesting Barry .. any political lessons to draw from this?




Im sure we all have political lessons to draw.

BarryB


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 18, 2009)

But Bazza - you were the epitome of the Blairite apologist - why so coy now?


----------



## BarryB (Mar 18, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> But Bazza - you were the epitome of the Blairite apologist - why so coy now?



I think you must be getting me confused with someone else.

BarryB


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 18, 2009)

BarryB said:


> I think you must be getting me confused with someone else.
> 
> BarryB



Did you not defend the council to the hilt over the Broadway Market sell-offs?


----------



## BarryB (Mar 18, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Did you not defend the council to the hilt over the Broadway Market sell-offs?



No I never did. I was not a Councillor when the properties in Broadway Market were sold off and anyway I have never been involved with developments in Broadway Market. Im a Councillor for Haggerston ward not Queensbridge ward.


BarryB


----------



## durruti02 (Mar 19, 2009)

BarryB said:


> Im sure we all have political lessons to draw.
> 
> BarryB


 indeed .. so maybe there is something you would want to share with the rest of us?


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 19, 2009)

BarryB said:


> No I never did. *I was not a Councillor when the properties in Broadway Market were sold off and anyway I have never been involved with developments in Broadway Market. Im a Councillor for Haggerston ward not Queensbridge ward.*
> 
> 
> BarryB



Not. Question. I. Asked.

I have distinct memories of you slagging of Boff, IWCA et al when they were campaigning for Tony's Cafe and Spirit, back in about 2003/4, and defending the council's sell-off of properties.


----------



## BarryB (Mar 19, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Not. Question. I. Asked.
> 
> I have distinct memories of you slagging of Boff, IWCA et al when they were campaigning for Tony's Cafe and Spirit, back in about 2003/4, and defending the council's sell-off of properties.



I can assure you that I have never defended the sell-off of council properties. I may have slagged off Andrew Boff but considering he is a leading member of the Tory party in Hackney I willingly confess to that. As for your dates of 2003/2004 I thought the Tonys cafe and Spirit business was later. 2005/2006 I think. And anyway during most of the Broadway Market business I wasant active in Haggerston or Queensbridge. I only got involved in the area in February or March 2006. Also I never slagged of the IWCA over Broadway Market for the simple reason that when I got active it had become Hackney Independent. Before 2006 I was active in Lea Bridge ward. But seriously are you sure you arent  getting me mixed up with someone else?

BarryB


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 20, 2009)

BarryB said:


> I may have slagged off Andrew Boff but considering he is a leading member of the Tory party in Hackney I willingly confess to that. As for your dates of 2003/2004 I thought the Tonys cafe and Spirit business was later. 2005/2006 I think. And anyway during most of the Broadway Market business I wasant active in Haggerston or Queensbridge. I only got involved in the area in February or March 2006. Also I never slagged of the IWCA over Broadway Market for the simple reason that when I got active it had become Hackney Independent. Before 2006 I was active in Lea Bridge ward. But seriously are you sure you arent  getting me mixed up with someone else?
> 
> BarryB



Typical politician's non-denial denial. It's you I'm thinking of alright.


----------



## BarryB (Mar 20, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Typical politician's non-denial denial. It's you I'm thinking of alright.



If I knew your name I might have some memory of meeting you. But your memory dosent seem that good as far as getting dates and names of political groups right.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 20, 2009)

We haven't met. I'm talking about your postings only.


----------



## BarryB (Mar 20, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> We haven't met. I'm talking about your postings only.



Please tell us the exact details of postings where I defended the sell off of properties in Broadway Market


----------



## durruti02 (Mar 20, 2009)

BarryB said:


> Please tell us the exact details of postings where I defended the sell off of properties in Broadway Market



 i am not sure you did tbh 

.. but equally you never to my memory supportted those who were fighting the sell offs though did you? 

all you were intrested in was that one desperate individual ( shuter) thought it was a good idea to support the local cllr ( a tory ) who was also fighting the council on these issues .. you never asked yourself why? 

IF there were labour cllrs or candidates who had been against what the council did on BM do you not think people would have backed them similarly? to you it all became one big tory conspiracy lol


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 20, 2009)

BarryB said:


> Please tell us the exact details of postings where I defended the sell off of properties in Broadway Market



Ah, my mistake 

You didn't "defend the sell off of properties in Broadway Market."

You merely "attacked those who were fighting the sell off."



All, as you candidly admit on the other thread, for the noble and heroic reason that there were no votes in it for you for defending Broadway Market.

You're a real RFK des nos jours, Barry, and now you've been deselected by your mates in New Labour, don't listen to any of the naysayers and cynics on these boards who think you're just a dessicated, rancid politico.


----------



## BarryB (Mar 20, 2009)

HackneyE9 said:


> Ah, my mistake
> 
> You didn't "defend the sell off of properties in Broadway Market."
> 
> ...



Exactly what do you do to improve the conditions of the people of Hackney
E9? Or are your politics limited to yapping away on Urban 75?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2009)

went to the Rose and Crown on Sunday for their Sunday roast - wasn't very good tbh - and a tenner


----------



## harpo (Mar 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> went to the Rose and Crown on Sunday for their Sunday roast - wasn't very good tbh - and a tenner



The Eagle in City Road does a splendid Sunday lunch (roast and mash, 2 or 3 veg, home made Yorkshire puds, generous portion of meat, liberal gravy) for £8.90 but, er, I think that might just be just outside Hackney by a whisker.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> went to the Rose and Crown on Sunday for their Sunday roast - wasn't very good tbh - and a tenner


shame. i popped in for a couple last night, they had more ales available now (altho they still sell pedigree for some reason) including a nice drop of wherry, but prices up to £3 a pint and bar snacks from £3-£5 which was quite a rise. not very busy either.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> shame. i popped in for a couple last night, they had more ales available now (altho they still sell pedigree for some reason) including a nice drop of wherry, but prices up to £3 a pint and bar snacks from £3-£5 which was quite a rise. not very busy either.



i had some wherry yesterday, lovely pint, seem to be loads of  staff there, it was busy on Sunday lunch-time, but they'll need to do better roasts to get me back there eating


might have the odd beer there though


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2009)

harpo said:


> The Eagle in City Road does a splendid Sunday lunch (roast and mash, 2 or 3 veg, home made Yorkshire puds, generous portion of meat, liberal gravy) for £8.90 but, er, I think that might just be just outside Hackney by a whisker.



not too far, in the borderlands


----------



## Bucksta (Mar 30, 2009)

*"The Shop" on Chatsworth Road*

Does anybody have any idea what this place is all about?

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=chatsworth+road+e5&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=12.426641,28.125&ie=UTF8&ll=51.552766,-0.044417&spn=0.005764,0.027466&z=15&iwloc=addr&layer=c&cbll=51.552771,-0.044438&panoid=xRrftmcS5mlGXt7uqlWK0g&cbp=11,52.44662318765161,,0,-1.5390624999999718

The window display seems to have changed since they took this picture - but there is still a placard in the window which says "Monday - Sunday: CLOSED"


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bucksta said:


> Does anybody have any idea what this place is all about?
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=chatsworth+road+e5&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=12.426641,28.125&ie=UTF8&ll=51.552766,-0.044417&spn=0.005764,0.027466&z=15&iwloc=addr&layer=c&cbll=51.552771,-0.044438&panoid=xRrftmcS5mlGXt7uqlWK0g&cbp=11,52.44662318765161,,0,-1.5390624999999718
> 
> The window display seems to have changed since they took this picture - but there is still a placard in the window which says "Monday - Sunday: CLOSED"



I have seen it, no idea what it is, down the hill on the same side of the road is another strange place, it has a load of faded 80s magazines in the doorway, and a display of massive packets of wrigleys chewing  gum in the shop window. It has been like that for several years


----------



## Bucksta (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I've seen that one too.  That just looks kinda like it was abandoned though, whereas it seems like somebody is actively upkeeping "the shop"...

Weirdsville.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bucksta said:


> Yeah I've seen that one too.  That just looks kinda like it was abandoned though, whereas it seems like somebody is actively upkeeping "the shop"...
> 
> Weirdsville.



I like the chewing gum shop, long may it remain abandoned


----------



## durruti02 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bucksta said:


> Does anybody have any idea what this place is all about?
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=chatsworth+road+e5&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=12.426641,28.125&ie=UTF8&ll=51.552766,-0.044417&spn=0.005764,0.027466&z=15&iwloc=addr&layer=c&cbll=51.552771,-0.044438&panoid=xRrftmcS5mlGXt7uqlWK0g&cbp=11,52.44662318765161,,0,-1.5390624999999718
> 
> The window display seems to have changed since they took this picture - but there is still a placard in the window which says "Monday - Sunday: CLOSED"


chatsworth road is going m/c pretty damn fast .. everytime i go thru there there is another fluff shop/cafe .. 

and sadly the best bakery in hackney there closed a few years back ( actually the yuppies would have loved it! )


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2009)

durruti02 said:


> chatsworth road is going m/c pretty damn fast .. everytime i go thru there there is another fluff shop/cafe ..
> 
> and sadly the best bakery in hackney there closed a few years back ( actually the yuppies would have loved it! )



true, there is the french deli, and the coffee shop opposite, I like them both tbf, it hasn't changed that much over the 10 or so years I have been going there, there is a brilliant grocers, that has been there for years, just down the hill from the deli


----------



## lenny101 (Jun 3, 2009)

Have you ever seen anyone, apart from blokes in army clothes, in the army recruitment shop in Kingsland shopping centre? 

It just seems to be army people stood around chatting. Hope it closes soon.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 3, 2009)

What, the one with Sainsburys in?

Seems pretty busy to me.


----------



## braindancer (Jun 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> true, there is the french deli, and the coffee shop opposite, I like them both tbf, it hasn't changed that much over the 10 or so years I have been going there, there is a brilliant grocers, that has been there for years, just down the hill from the deli



But it might change with the plans to introduce a new weekly market? We had a questionnaire about our views on the days on which the market should run... the stuff we would like stalls to sell etc.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 3, 2009)

lenny101 said:


> Have you ever seen anyone, apart from blokes in army clothes, in the army recruitment shop in Kingsland shopping centre?
> 
> It just seems to be army people stood around chatting. Hope it closes soon.



No, I've not seen anyone in there either.
I wouldn't have thought it was a particularly good place to recruit  but you never know.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2009)

braindancer said:


> But it might change with the plans to introduce a new weekly market? We had a questionnaire about our views on the days on which the market should run... the stuff we would like stalls to sell etc.



I heard about that - I'd like a market there, as long as it isn't an attempt to replicate broadway market, which I do go to sometimes I admit, I'm sure the grocer's can handle the competition, they seem to have a lot of loyal customers, and the market would not run all week would it?


----------



## Daniel (Jun 10, 2009)

Meynell Road is now a one way road from today, no entry signs, bollards and widebase posts installed today.

No more short cut to beat the Cassland Road traffic


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2009)

*no more flying scud*

drove down Hackney Road on Sunday, noticed that they were demolishing a pub   I think it was called "The Flying Scud",  don't know what is replacing it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 30, 2009)

marty21 said:


> drove down Hackney Road on Sunday, noticed that they were demolishing a pub   I think it was called "The Flying Scud",  don't know what is replacing it.



That one up the Shoreditch end? That's been derelict all the time I've lived in that manor.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That one up the Shoreditch end? That's been derelict all the time I've lived in that manor.



yep, just before you get to the Axe, i think it's called, which is a nice old victorian pub, but is now a "gentleman's club"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 30, 2009)

the flying scud was closed following a shooting incident iirc. can't remember the particulars but it never re-opened.

ye olde axe is an "_exocet pub_" (at least according to a chalk board i saw outside once ) - we walked in there once on a saturday night by mistake and almost every bloke in there turned and stared at us, rather than the scantily clad young ladies who were cavorting. we made a hasty exit, sans drink.....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the flying scud was closed following a shooting incident iirc. can't remember the particulars but it never re-opened.
> 
> ye olde axe is an "_exocet pub_" (at least according to a chalk board i saw outside once ) - we walked in there once on a saturday night by mistake and almost every bloke in there turned and stared at us, rather than the scantily clad young ladies who were cavorting. we made a hasty exit, sans drink.....



i went there once on a stag , the stag had been free of strip club antics until about 11, when i thought we might be winding down, we'd been to newmarket to watch the nags  (did very well thank you, won about £200 ) and the coach the best man had hired pulled up at the Axe, and in we trotted, a lot of us reluctantly tbf

£1 per dance in a pint pot


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 30, 2009)

Bucksta said:


> Does anybody have any idea what this place is all about?
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=chatsworth+road+e5&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=12.426641,28.125&ie=UTF8&ll=51.552766,-0.044417&spn=0.005764,0.027466&z=15&iwloc=addr&layer=c&cbll=51.552771,-0.044438&panoid=xRrftmcS5mlGXt7uqlWK0g&cbp=11,52.44662318765161,,0,-1.5390624999999718
> 
> The window display seems to have changed since they took this picture - but there is still a placard in the window which says "Monday - Sunday: CLOSED"


i think there are people living there and they open it up once a year as a shop to get round some planning permission thing

(or maybe that was just the product of a drunk coversation i had in a pub wondering about it)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

Isn't there a pub sorta opposite the Gents Club and the Scud that has a Naturists Sunday or something? Maybe a yellow pub...


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Isn't there a pub sorta opposite the Gents Club and the Scud that has a Naturists Sunday or something? Maybe a yellow pub...



no idea, my knowledge of Naturist locations is sadly lacking


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2009)

marty21 said:


> no idea, my knowledge of Naturist locations is sadly lacking



Uh huh  I learnt that on my Welcome to Hackers tour my mad flatmate gave me when I moved to Homotron, before he went mad.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 4, 2009)

Seems that Hackney Council finally got round to painting over that picture of the cartoon Royal Family on Church Street. I was quite fond of that.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Seems that Hackney Council finally got round to painting over that picture of the cartoon Royal Family on Church Street. I was quite fond of that.



I heard, always liked seeing that too


----------



## pootle (Sep 4, 2009)

Hackney residents: has your wheelie bin disappeared?

At my house we had one of those huge, metal, commercial type bins but that has disappeared and looking around the streets wheelie bins seem to have gone too (apart from the brown ones for garden waste)


----------



## lenny101 (Sep 4, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Seems that Hackney Council finally got round to painting over that picture of the cartoon Royal Family on Church Street. I was quite fond of that.



Didn't know it was done by Banksy

BBC Story


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 7, 2009)

lenny101 said:


> Didn't know it was done by Banksy
> 
> BBC Story




No, neither did I, it doesn't look his style to me.

I read Hackney Council's comment about their policy in covering up 'grafitti' in a paper somewhere last week. Obviously different opinion to Islington Borough - they have covered up the Tesco Flag in Essex Road with perspex so it can't be damaged!


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 7, 2009)

does anyone know why amhurst road was taped off between the pembury junction and hackney central station yesterday?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll go swimming with you.  Take me swimming with you?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 7, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> does anyone know why amhurst road was taped off between the pembury junction and hackney central station yesterday?


just heard some woman on the bus talking to her friend on a moby and she was saying that someone had been stabbed.


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 7, 2009)

The Secret Cinema thing was held last night in London fields.  I might have been tempted, but £18.50 a ticket!   Bit steep...


----------



## Sadken (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah, it sounded like a crap one anyway


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> The Secret Cinema thing was held last night in London fields.  I might have been tempted, but £18.50 a ticket!   Bit steep...



£18.50!  Taking the piss innit


----------



## durruti02 (Sep 7, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> does anyone know why amhurst road was taped off between the pembury junction and hackney central station yesterday?


 man shot dead according to bbc


----------



## durruti02 (Sep 7, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> The Secret Cinema thing was held last night in London fields.  I might have been tempted, but £18.50 a ticket!   Bit steep...


?? i thought they were free!! how do they charge?? do they put up fences????


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2009)

durruti02 said:


> ?? i thought they were free!! how do they charge?? do they put up fences????



It was well fenced off with security and police back up.


----------



## durruti02 (Sep 7, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> It was well fenced off with security and police back up.


 no way!!  what on london fields?? and charging 19£ ..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2009)

durruti02 said:


> no way!!  what on london fields?? and charging 19£ ..



Yes way...it was weird...London fields has never seen this kind of corporate crap.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 7, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> The Secret Cinema thing was held last night in London fields.  I might have been tempted, but £18.50 a ticket!   Bit steep...


18 fucking pound 50!!! 

i'd want to be hand-fed pop corn at the very least.

maybe some form of illicit sexual gratification as well.....


----------



## braindancer (Sep 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 18 fucking pound 50!!!
> 
> i'd want to be hand-fed pop corn at the very least.
> 
> maybe some form of illicit sexual gratification as well.....



There was a big wheel though....


----------



## dat brown skin (Sep 8, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> does anyone know why amhurst road was taped off between the pembury junction and hackney central station yesterday?



There was a shooting on Sunday afternoon.  They haven't named the poor guy yet, but say he is 29 years old.  I see this shooting hasn't aroused much interest as they usually do.  Seems to me that people are getting indifferent to all the killings.  Now that's scary.

Man shot in hackney


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 8, 2009)

dat brown skin said:


> There was a shooting on Sunday afternoon.  They haven't named the poor guy yet, but say he is 29 years old.  I see this shooting hasn't aroused much interest as they usually do.  Seems to me that people are getting indifferent to all the killings.  Now that's scary.
> 
> Man shot in hackney



Could be that the victim is older? Seems to attract a lot more attention when victims are under 25 as this fits with the 'youth violence' focus of many of the local and national media organisations. Still tragic and no doubt as pointless whether it's a young person or not.


----------



## dat brown skin (Sep 8, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Could be that the victim is older? Seems to attract a lot more attention when victims are under 25 as this fits with the 'youth violence' focus of many of the local and national media organisations. Still tragic and no doubt as pointless whether it's a young person or not.



Might be.  Also it's emerging he was white and was in a car stuck in traffic, so not sure if it was road rage or if he knew his killer.  All the same it's sad that you can leave home with friends, be minding your own business and have your life taken away like that.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 8, 2009)

There was another N16 'incident' in Brooke Road on Sunday afternoon maybe around 3pm?  The 106 bus I was on coming back from the Shoreditch area was diverted. There was Police tape cutting off the road from the back of the Post Office to Bayston Road. I don't know what happened but could see two phorensic guys looking into the hedge area of one of the front gardens.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> £18.50!  Taking the piss innit



Reading 



> Greetings to all the district crews who sent the word... The Camden Runaways in the north, the Ealing Eliminators in the west, The Dalston Dingos in the east and the Kennington Holidayers in the south. We are with you.....
> This is real important. Please meet at London Fields at 6pm. Wear your funkiest gear. Bring a drum if you have one. Do not be late.
> Your colours will be allocated when you get to the meet.
> To all those gangs not yet registered. Send the word and your crew on our Facebook
> ...




Puts me off.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 11, 2009)

I always thought it was free  £18 to be smug in a field?


----------



## durruti02 (Sep 17, 2009)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I always thought it was free  £18 to be smug in a field?


 and pretend to be gangs??  in London Fields??  thats er distasteful in the extreme!!


----------



## BEARBOT (Sep 18, 2009)

i remember hearing about secret cinema years ago, then hearing it was £10 in some indoor venue..which is a rip off..but 18.50
i wouldnt pay that to see the second coming of christ
what is so great about the films they show that they can charge that?

sounds like they took the idea/ideals of exploding cinema and turned ULTRA commerical with it


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 18, 2009)

I was given a flyer card for the Secret Cinema at London Fields earlier that day. I had heard of it before and for some naiive reason had assumed it was free 

So glad I didn't decide to go, it would have been a wasted journey as no way would I ever pay that much to see a film, especially in the open air on a chilly autumn evening!


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 24, 2009)

Prisoner 'drunk on swine flu gel'

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/dorset/8272799.stm

I'm sure alcohol-based gel was removed from Homerton Hospital a year ago for the very same reason when they were mixing it with Ribena  Hackney reprobates always blazing new ground


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2009)

tenuous hackey connection there old bean tbh, but you're not wrong either. drinking soap


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 24, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> drinking soap


nam nam, manch manch


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

hackney empire is closing for 9 months, started a separate thread about this, but there wasn't much interest, it's sad that they can't make enough readies


----------



## Pip (Sep 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> hackney empire is closing for 9 months, started a separate thread about this, but there wasn't much interest, it's sad that they can't make enough readies


Didn't they just refurbish it?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 25, 2009)

they refurbished marty's pants and he hasn't worn them since.....make of that what you will.....


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> hackney empire is closing for 9 months, started a separate thread about this, but there wasn't much interest, it's sad that they can't make enough readies



I'm surprised.  Seriously.

Always seems busy when there's a show on.  Must confess unless you walk by you have no idea what's showing (why not leaflet locally?).

This will definitely have a bad effect on the local area


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Pip said:


> Didn't they just refurbish it?



yep, spent several million, re-opened about 5 years ago



Paulie Tandoori said:


> they refurbished marty's pants and he hasn't worn them since.....make of that what you will.....



my pants are at 100% operating capacity, and operating at a profit


it is sad though, then again, I've only been once or twice since it re-opened, never seem to see anything advertised that I want to go to


----------



## braindancer (Sep 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it is sad though, then again, I've only been once or twice since it re-opened, never seem to see anything advertised that I want to go to



That's perhaps the problem?  I've often flicked through a leaflet of upcoming shows and nothing has ever really sparked my interest......


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2009)

braindancer said:


> That's perhaps the problem?  I've often flicked through a leaflet of upcoming shows and nothing has ever really sparked my interest......



the same really


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 26, 2009)

I believe the closing of the Empire is for quite sinister reasons...they (the new owners and board) want rid of the long standing staff who have programmed, advertised and run the place for many years....apparently one of the new directors refers to shows (drama/musical/comedy) that have majority Black comedians, actors, directors, writers etc, as_* Desmonds*_ shows ....The lottery money and British Arts council funding has come at a heavy price for the Hackney Empire....They have very clear ideas of how they want it to change...and that clearly doesn't include continuing the engagement with fringe/alternative/urban production teams/companies.....closing it will give them ample time to make the present staff redundant, bring in new staff and finally take over fully. 

*For the record...used to work there and in the Samuel Pepys...also still friends/acquanited with those who managed to keep their jobs throughout the refurb.


----------



## lenny101 (Sep 26, 2009)

The KFC is Dalston is filthy. Is that normal for KFC? It is the first time I have been in one in years.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 26, 2009)

I think that's just normal for Dalston


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 26, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I believe the closing of the Empire is for quite sinister reasons...they (the new owners and board) want rid of the long standing staff who have programmed, advertised and run the place for many years....apparently one of the new directors refers to shows (drama/musical/comedy) that have majority Black comedians, actors, directors, writers etc, as_* Desmonds*_ shows ....The lottery money and British Arts council funding has come at a heavy price for the Hackney Empire....They have very clear ideas of how they want it to change...and that clearly doesn't include continuing the engagement with fringe/alternative/urban production teams/companies.....closing it will give them ample time to make the present staff redundant, bring in new staff and finally take over fully.
> 
> *For the record...used to work there and in the Samuel Pepys...also still friends/acquanited with those who managed to keep their jobs throughout the refurb.


It's interesting, I've always associated the Empire since it's re-opening with shows aimed at the black community - not got a problem with culturally specific entertainment but my (personal) perception as someone who is white is that the the Empire hasn't really made much of an effort to engage me or get me interested in its programming.  The programming aimed at BME audiences does seem to be generally very popular though.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8291976.stm

man shot on ickburgh road , clapton station closed, upper clapton road closed, I haven't left the house yet, but I appear to be trapped!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

phone in unable to leave the house and go back to bed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2009)

Rutita1 said:


> I believe the closing of the Empire is for quite sinister reasons...they (the new owners and board) want rid of the long standing staff who have programmed, advertised and run the place for many years....apparently one of the new directors refers to shows (drama/musical/comedy) that have majority Black comedians, actors, directors, writers etc, as_* Desmonds*_ shows ....The lottery money and British Arts council funding has come at a heavy price for the Hackney Empire....They have very clear ideas of how they want it to change...and that clearly doesn't include continuing the engagement with fringe/alternative/urban production teams/companies.....closing it will give them ample time to make the present staff redundant, bring in new staff and finally take over fully.
> 
> *For the record...used to work there and in the Samuel Pepys...also still friends/acquanited with those who managed to keep their jobs throughout the refurb.


you seem to be suggesting that there are racist undertones to this. are you sure you're right?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8291976.stm
> 
> man shot on ickburgh road , clapton station closed, upper clapton road closed, I haven't left the house yet, but I appear to be trapped!


shit, bad news, i've got friends who live near there.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> shit, bad news, i've got friends who live near there.



it's very close to where I live, my road was blocked this morning, as were several others, had to go on a very roundabout route to get a train from Rectory Road, which was surprisingly empty, clearly Clapton residents don't like walking very far. The roads were blocked as drivers tried to find a way around the blockage, down unfamiliar back streets, was very bad tempered, I guess they didn't know the reasons behind the road closures, most people I spoke to didn't have a clue


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5gVkOmf0JoK2-zZPhUChgiRMlfMpg

more here


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 23, 2009)

Hackney Heckler launched:
http://www.hackneysolidarity.info/latest-news/hackney-heckler-has-been-launched

New independent freesheet - 3000 printed, but also available as a pdf via the link above.

Includes a piece on "songs about Hackney" alongside a round up of news and political comment...


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Oct 23, 2009)

Wasn't the Hackney Heckler around before, my memory's failing me today but remember the name from yonks ago?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 23, 2009)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Wasn't the Hackney Heckler around before, my memory's failing me today but remember the name from yonks ago?



Yep, there was also one in the early 90s - so your memory is probably better than you thought!


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Oct 23, 2009)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yep, there was also one in the early 90s - so your memory is probably better than you thought!



Cheers, Fozzie, I'm not going mad....yet!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2009)

Pickman's model said:


> you seem to be suggesting that there are racist undertones to this. are you sure you're right?



I'm not sure i'd use the word racist Pickmans. I would use the word 'elitest' though. There are alterior motives and they have already started....

*Read this:*




> WRONG MAN MADE REDUNDANT AT HACKNEY EMPIRE
> Monday, October 19, 2009 at 7:50am
> 
> It has just been announced that Frank Sweeney Head of Programming at the Theatre has been made to carry the blame for the disastrous financial situation at our venue. Frank who has been with the company for 16 years ran the only profitable department. The Finance Committee who is engaged with the Arts Council and the Hackney Council in closing down the Theatre and are making long serving skilled workers redundant, WHEN THEY SHOULD BE THE ONES WHO ARE SHOWN THE DOOR
> ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 23, 2009)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney Heckler launched:
> http://www.hackneysolidarity.info/latest-news/hackney-heckler-has-been-launched
> 
> New independent freesheet - 3000 printed, but also available as a pdf via the link above.
> ...


nice one, thanx


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 5, 2009)

Dalston Junction yesterday rush hour TELL ME what was going on!!


----------



## dat brown skin (Nov 5, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> Dalston Junction yesterday rush hour TELL ME what was going on!!



Another shooting.... Shooting on De Beauvoir Estate


----------



## braindancer (Nov 6, 2009)

Hackney will never be the same again.....after ten years I no longer live there.....although Hackney will be comforted somewhat by the fact that I will still be cycling through her streets on a daily basis.


----------



## dat brown skin (Nov 6, 2009)

Unless you have not changed your location on your profile it show you are in Clapton....they play shoot em up bang bang in Clapton, both upper and lower and Stokie.  I just moved into the area after living in Essex for 4 years and USA for 17 years....not happy about all the violence but I actually like the darn place....lived in Hackney late 70's and early 80's, so it's home to me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 20, 2009)

_A 19-year-old man has been stabbed to death in north London after a confrontation with two other men. Police found the teenager with stab wounds in Yoakley Road, Stoke Newington, at 2300 GMT on Thursday._ Beeb


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _A 19-year-old man has been stabbed to death in north London after a confrontation with two other men. Police found the teenager with stab wounds in Yoakley Road, Stoke Newington, at 2300 GMT on Thursday._ Beeb



I read about that earlier, sad news, it keeps happening in hackney


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 20, 2009)

Gazette is reporting that he might have been hit by a car as well. Crazy stuff.


----------



## dat brown skin (Nov 20, 2009)

The Hackney Citizen are reporting there was an altercation between he and two men. That's not all there have been a few other incidents this week in Clapton and Stamford Hill.

Sad state of affairs in the borough.  Can it get any worse?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2009)

dat brown skin said:


> The Hackney Citizen are reporting there was an altercation between he and two men. That's not all there have been a few other incidents this week in Clapton and Stamford Hill.
> 
> Sad state of affairs in the borough.  Can it get any worse?



jeeze, they've been busy in the manor


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Nov 21, 2009)

My daughter knew the kid that was stabbed, she reckons he was no innocent but no doubt the media will paint him to be.  R.I.P. Fox


----------



## dat brown skin (Nov 21, 2009)

Sir Belchalot said:


> My daughter knew the kid that was stabbed, she reckons he was no innocent but no doubt the media will paint him to be.  R.I.P. Fox



I kinda thought so....I think it was the evening standard that had reporters talk to friends who said he'd mentioned being targeted by a gang....your chance of getting targeted by a gang rises when there's a lil sumthing sumthing goin' on.

All the same this is getting too crazy and I feel for his kid and unborn child as well as entire family.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Nov 21, 2009)

Must be a stressful time to grow up in for a lot of teenagers.  Glad I no longer have to worry when I hear reports of teenagers being stabbed/shot in Hackney since mine turned 20.  Grim times but at least it might put the yuppies off Stokey.


----------



## dat brown skin (Nov 21, 2009)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Must be a stressful time to grow up in for a lot of teenagers.  Glad I no longer have to worry when I hear reports of teenagers being stabbed/shot in Hackney since mine turned 20.  Grim times but at least it might put the yuppies off Stokey.



My brother and I discussed it last night....I've been eyeing some houses in Stokie, would be nice if prices came down.


----------



## lenny101 (Nov 21, 2009)

Story on BBC saying he was stabbed then run over. Jesus Christ. 

Link


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 22, 2009)

dat brown skin said:


> My brother and I discussed it last night....I've been eyeing some houses in Stokie, would be nice if prices came down.


Because of people being killed?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2009)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Must be a stressful time to grow up in for a lot of teenagers.  Glad I no longer have to worry when I hear reports of teenagers being stabbed/shot in Hackney since mine turned 20.  Grim times but at least it might put the yuppies off Stokey.



it'll take more than that, there's been violence around the area for years and it's still expensive property wise


----------



## dat brown skin (Nov 22, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> Because of people being killed?



Of course.  There is only so much the white artsy fartsy chattering classes can take....or maybe I am underestimating them, non?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2009)

dat brown skin said:


> Of course.  There is only so much the white artsy fartsy chattering classes can take....or maybe I am undesimating them, non?



you want them to be unable to walk to Spence the bakers?


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 22, 2009)

dat brown skin said:


> Of course.  There is only so much the white artsy fartsy chattering classes can take....or maybe I am undesimating them, non?


It isn't the white chattering classes who are dying on Hackney's streets.  I think it's perverse to hope to profit from an increase in violence.


----------



## dat brown skin (Nov 22, 2009)

lighterthief said:


> It isn't the white chattering classes who are dying on Hackney's streets.  I think it's perverse to hope to profit from an increase in violence.



You shouldn't take yourself so seriously


----------



## dat brown skin (Nov 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you want them to be unable to walk to Spence the bakers?


 something like that.


----------



## lenny101 (Nov 22, 2009)

Two twenty year olds charged with murder. BBC


----------



## tbaldwin (Nov 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you want them to be unable to walk to Spence the bakers?



Where is Marie Antoinette when you need her? Down Church Street.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 22, 2009)

tbaldwin said:


> Where is Marie Antoinette when you need her? Down Church Street.



she's dead mate, sorry to be the one to break the news


----------



## tbaldwin (Nov 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> she's dead mate, sorry to be the one to break the news



Plenty of latter day Marie Antoinettes in Hackney.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2009)

tbaldwin said:


> Plenty of latter day Marie Antoinettes in Hackney.



yes, the council estates are full of them


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 25, 2009)

dat brown skin said:


> Of course.  There is only so much the white artsy fartsy chattering classes can take....or maybe I am underestimating them, non?



Nah, we love it, it's like having an episode of the Wire going on outside your window.


----------



## Santino (Nov 25, 2009)

Has Gene Hackney ever visited Hackney?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 25, 2009)

Santino said:


> Has Gene Hackney ever visited Hackney?



No, but Gene Hackman came quite close.


----------



## BEARBOT (Nov 25, 2009)

*new hackney council slogan"upping our game"*

this is news to me!  i was just in LIDL on well st and i saw a council worker with this new catch phrase on the back of his hi vis jacket..what to do ppl think of this new one? have there been others?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

BEARBOT said:


> this is news to me!  i was just in LIDL on well st and i saw a council worker with this new catch phrase on the back of his hi vis jacket..what to do ppl think of this new one? have there been others?



 slogans suck the big one ALWAYS!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 25, 2009)

"Upping Our Game" was the most popular option in the survey, with "Hey, at least it's not Newham" coming a close second.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 25, 2009)

fogbat said:


> "Upping Our Game" was the most popular option in the survey, with "Hey, at least it's not Newham" coming a close second.



Just nudging into third place "Thank Christ it's not the poncy part of Peckham, or Threshers, as the locals call it."


----------



## fogbat (Nov 25, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Just nudging into third place "Thank Christ it's not the poncy part of Peckham, or Threshers, as the locals call it."





It's Bellenden Village, dahling.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 25, 2009)

london pride in the shakey is particularly nice atm cos the landlord cleaned his pipes


----------



## lighterthief (Nov 26, 2009)

BEARBOT said:


> this is news to me!  i was just in LIDL on well st and i saw a council worker with this new catch phrase on the back of his hi vis jacket..what to do ppl think of this new one? have there been others?


Slogan has been in use for a while I think (Olympics etc).


----------



## dat brown skin (Nov 26, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Nah, we love it, it's like having an episode of the Wire going on outside your window.



Good, y'all better stick it out since I make a living outta y'all.

Viva Hackney!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 26, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> london pride in the shakey is particularly nice atm cos the landlord cleaned his pipes



I may put this to the test on Friday evening. Ta.


----------



## lenny101 (Dec 4, 2009)

Want to go for an Indian around Church St. Can anyone recommend a good one?


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 4, 2009)

Rasa vegetetarian.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 4, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> Rasa vegetetarian.



Rasa meat.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 4, 2009)

Abi Ruchi is better imo.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 4, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Abi Ruchi is better imo.



I've always liked the Anglo-Indian for the service. And the red rose for the lady at the end of the evening. Not as good food as Abu Ruchi though.


----------



## lenny101 (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't want anywhere to cheap. Didn't do anything for our anniversary last night so wife has the hump big time.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 4, 2009)

well, check the reviews
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place...cal_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CAsQqgUwAA


----------



## lenny101 (Dec 4, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> well, check the reviews
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/place...cal_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CAsQqgUwAA



Rasa it is. Thanks.


----------



## dat brown skin (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone here lives in Upper Clapton or near Springfield Park?  You know they fished a body of some poor dude out of the River Lea this morning.

Body Pulled From River Lea


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 4, 2009)

dat brown skin said:


> Anyone here lives in Upper Clapton or near Springfield Park?  You know they fished a body of some poor dude out of the River Lea this morning.
> 
> Body Pulled From River Lea


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh dear, that's sad - it's not that far from me, I know the pub and that stretch of the Lea.


----------



## lenny101 (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone no where I can buy a real xmas tree as close to Dalston as possible?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 10, 2009)

usually sell them in/around/near the church on the junction of evering road and stoke newington road.


----------



## Matt S (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, "The Christmas Forest" in the carpark of St Paul's on that corner.

Matt


----------



## dat brown skin (Dec 10, 2009)

Fozzie Bear said:


> usually sell them in/around/near the church on the junction of evering road and stoke newington road.



Yup, drove past it yesterday.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 27, 2010)

Free gypsy swing tonight!

For anyone who missed the gypsy swing offline in December, Phil Grispo is playing with his band tonight at the Kenton.

http://www.kentonpub.co.uk/site/Home.html

Free entry. Music around 8pm


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 27, 2010)

MrSki said:


> Free gypsy swing tonight!
> 
> For anyone who missed the gypsy swing offline in December, Phil Grispo is playing with his band tonight at the Kenton.
> 
> ...



when did this pub get a makeover?

can the area support another pub that puts on music and fil-ums?

given as this is in walking distance of me....urban drinks anyone?


----------



## pootle (Jan 27, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> when did this pub get a makeover?
> 
> can the area support another pub that puts on music and fil-ums?
> 
> given as this is in walking distance of me....urban drinks anyone?




They serve Pieminster pies.  I'm there


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2010)

this made me laugh, prolly for the wrong reasons....can't for the life of me think where this place is which is strange...

_Serving locals since 1864_


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 29, 2010)

I noticed in the latest Hackney Today, in the section where the Statutory Notices for Planning are, that 129 Stoke Newington Church Street has applied for permission for '...retention of 'Banksy' artwork on side elevation of building...'

What's left of it I assume!


----------



## dat brown skin (Feb 1, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> I noticed in the latest Hackney Today, in the section where the Statutory Notices for Planning are, that 129 Stoke Newington Church Street has applied for permission for '...retention of 'Banksy' artwork on side elevation of building...'
> 
> What's left of it I assume!



There are people in Stokie getting their knickers in a twist about it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this made me laugh, prolly for the wrong reasons....can't for the life of me think where this place is which is strange...
> 
> _Serving locals since 1864_



its v near tescos in well street or near well street common or victoria park dependening on where you're coming from...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2010)

_London's flagship variety theatre, the Hackney Empire, has staged its last show before it closes for at least nine months, following financial problems. More than 150 youngsters aged between five and 18 took part in the Anna Fiorentini Theatre and Film School variety show on Sunday. 

The theatre's chief executive, Claire Middleton, ordered the closure "for a period of reflection". However, she said the venue would definitely reopen._ BBC

The management must be fucking useless, they've just spent a small fortune renovating the place and now it's shutting down again. I read some scurrilous rumours about behind-the-scenes bickering but can't remember the details.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Feb 8, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _London's flagship variety theatre, the Hackney Empire, has staged its last show before it closes for at least nine months, following financial problems. More than 150 youngsters aged between five and 18 took part in the Anna Fiorentini Theatre and Film School variety show on Sunday.
> 
> The theatre's chief executive, Claire Middleton, ordered the closure "for a period of reflection". However, she said the venue would definitely reopen._ BBC
> 
> The management must be fucking useless, they've just spent a small fortune renovating the place and now it's shutting down again. I read some scurrilous rumours about behind-the-scenes bickering but can't remember the details.



Not to mention the fate of the "Ocean" gig venue opposite - has that ever actually reopened, after having about 10 gigs c.2001?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 8, 2010)

Issue 2 of the Hackney Heckler out now:







http://www.hackneysolidarity.info/latest-news

All the news you won't see in council propaganda rags.

Plus a nice rundown of the top ten Hackney novels.

Available around and about the borough. Free.

Mass distribution this Saturday at Dalston Kingsland.

PDF edition to follow.


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _London's flagship variety theatre, the Hackney Empire, has staged its last show before it closes for at least nine months, following financial problems. More than 150 youngsters aged between five and 18 took part in the Anna Fiorentini Theatre and Film School variety show on Sunday.
> 
> The theatre's chief executive, Claire Middleton, ordered the closure "for a period of reflection". However, she said the venue would definitely reopen._ BBC
> 
> The management must be fucking useless, they've just spent a small fortune renovating the place and now it's shutting down again. I read some scurrilous rumours about behind-the-scenes bickering but can't remember the details.


I don't know the ins and outs of it all but I'll bet that place is an expensive venue to run.  Real shame it's closing - there's always a risk the money doesn't get found and it doesn't open, by which time repairs are needed, which costs more money...

I went to see the panto there just before Christmas and it was incredible being high in the upper circle, really reminded me of one of those Walter Sickert music hall scenes:


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2010)

more like:


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2010)

HackneyE9 said:


> Not to mention the fate of the "Ocean" gig venue opposite - has that ever actually reopened, after having about 10 gigs c.2001?


yes, it opened several years ago for some homophobic yankee preachers.


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 9, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, it opened several years ago for some homophobic yankee preachers.


Also hosts the Pigs Ear beer festival in December.  Again, it's a really brilliant venue going to waste most of the time though


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2010)

lighterthief said:


> Also hosts the Pigs Ear beer festival in December.  Again, it's a really brilliant venue going to waste most of the time though


of course it's absolutely nothing to do with the big building over the way from the ocean


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2010)

According to the hackney gazette website,the ship aground pub on Lea bridge rd has been closed by the police, due to wrong un activity there,the pub is being sold. Only been in it a couple of times, seemed a bit empty tbh. It's probably going to be Converted for housing.


----------



## BarryC (Feb 11, 2010)

marty21 said:


> According to the hackney gazette website,the ship aground pub on Lea bridge rd has been closed by the police, due to wrong un activity there,the pub is being sold. Only been in it a couple of times, seemed a bit empty tbh. It's probably going to be Converted for housing.




As I understand it the Police had called for a Review of the Ship Agrounds licence with a view to closing it. But the licence holder voluntary surrendered the licence before the Review could be heard.

As for its future im not certain but I have heard rumours that a new owner of the building wants to apply for a licence to keep the ground floor as a pub.


----------



## pootle (Feb 14, 2010)

When I was walking home this morning there was a chunk of the Lower Clapton Road closed off, not far from the Lea Bridge Roundabout. 

Looked like the police had just finished doing their stuff as there was a very mangled car that had run into a tree being loaded on to a towing lorry and also a mortuary van


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2010)

pootle said:


> When I was walking home this morning there was a chunk of the Lower Clapton Road closed off, not far from the Lea Bridge Roundabout.
> 
> Looked like the police had just finished doing their stuff as there was a very mangled car that had run into a tree being loaded on to a towing lorry and also a mortuary van



shit, that is just the other side of the roundabout from me


----------



## pootle (Feb 14, 2010)

I mean the sorta chunk between "Clapton Village" (arf!)  and Lea Bridge Roundabout.

I was walking back from Hackney towards Manor 'ouse, iyswim?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2010)

was i the only person to spot the fit about in dalston this afternoon?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2010)

pootle said:


> I mean the sorta chunk between "Clapton Village" (arf!)  and Lea Bridge Roundabout.
> 
> I was walking back from Hackney towards Manor 'ouse, iyswim?



was this Upper Clapton village, or Lower Clapton village ?


----------



## pootle (Feb 14, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> was i the only person to spot the fit about in dalston this afternoon?



Yes.  But mostly because the above sentence makes no sense whatsoever!

Fit about? Huh?


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 14, 2010)

*Voodoo shop in Hackney?*

Does anyone know whether there's a voodoo shop (candles, washes, sprays etc) in Hackney? I know there's one in Brixton (too far away for me) and there _used to be _one at Dalston, but somone told me it has long closed down...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm not sure if the shop on the junction is still there. they've shut quite a few places cos of the bastard tube station being built 

you can probably still find that kind of thing somewhere up ridley road market.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 14, 2010)

pootle said:


> Yes.  But mostly because the above sentence makes no sense whatsoever!
> 
> Fit about? Huh?



forward intelligence team? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forward_Intelligence_Team

and yes that voodoo shop has gone from the junction

does anyone know when the junction will be open again? its playing havoc with the 277


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 14, 2010)

fit squad fuckers from 1 april last year


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 14, 2010)

this guy is really difficult to get a clear shot of. he's the fucker that's bending down in the one above.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 14, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> this guy is really difficult to get a clear shot of. he's the fucker that's bending down in the one above.



I hate the caps they wear


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 14, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I hate the caps they wear


yep. well bent innit


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 15, 2010)

scalyboy said:


> Does anyone know whether there's a voodoo shop (candles, washes, sprays etc) in Hackney? I know there's one in Brixton (too far away for me) and there _used to be _one at Dalston, but somone told me it has long closed down...



Yes, I think there is one on Stoke Newington High Street/ Road - not quite sure where I saw it - think it might be in the stretch between Shacklewell Lane and Evering Road but on the other side of the road (iyswim!). When I am next that way I will have a look and let you know for definite.


----------



## dwenfish (Feb 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> According to the hackney gazette website,the ship aground pub on Lea bridge rd has been closed by the police, due to wrong un activity there,the pub is being sold. Only been in it a couple of times, seemed a bit empty tbh. It's probably going to be Converted for housing.



i threw a bog roll at the disgusting 'paedo' landlord's face last time i was in there.


----------



## albionism (Feb 16, 2010)

Can anoyone recommend me a decent pub
to sit in for an hour or two on a wet Wednesday afternoon
in the Hackney Central/Lower Capton area?
I have been out of Hackney for over three years, much has changed i hear.
i am meeting friends in the early evening but will be arriving early. Cheers


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Pembury Tavern - near Hackney Downs station
The Royal Soveriegn - near Clapton Station

are you back from overseas?


----------



## albionism (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers...Yeah been abroad for over 3 years.
Last time i was in Hackney, the Pembury was
closed down...What's it like now?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2010)

albionism said:


> Cheers...Yeah been abroad for over 3 years.
> Last time i was in Hackney, the Pembury was
> closed down...What's it like now?



Hello! 

Go to the Pembury, it's quite nice in there now, they do food also. The kind of place people go into read a book, play scrabble etc... not the cheapest but it's large and airy, no chinz etc. 


Hope you are well.


----------



## albionism (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers. I am well thanks, hope all is well with you.
The Pembury sounds a lot better than i remember it.
I think i'll pop my head in there for an hour


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2010)

The pembury is a lot better than it was, if you are back for a while, there is a urban drink in there on 25 feb .


----------



## albionism (Feb 16, 2010)

That's the day i fly back, otherwise i would have come along.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 17, 2010)

scalyboy said:


> Does anyone know whether there's a voodoo shop (candles, washes, sprays etc) in Hackney? I know there's one in Brixton (too far away for me) and there _used to be _one at Dalston, but somone told me it has long closed down...



Not been in there for years but last time I looked there was one on Stoke Newington High Street/Kingsland Road on the West Side near the cop shop / white hart etc.

Lots of candles and odd incense and stuff but not so much overt voodoo biz. Definitely a whiff of it though.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 17, 2010)

Hackney Heckler #2 is now scattered about the borough and available online as a pdf:

http://www.hackneysolidarity.info//files/images/HSN_Issue_2_web.pdf

Lots of news and articles, as well as a 'top ten Hackney novels'.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Not been in there for years but last time I looked there was one on Stoke Newington High Street/Kingsland Road on the West Side near the cop shop / white hart etc.
> 
> Lots of candles and odd incense and stuff but not so much overt voodoo biz. Definitely a whiff of it though.




Yes, that sounds the same as the shop I mentioned in my post - sure it's still there, will check when I'm in that area.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 17, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, that sounds the same as the shop I mentioned in my post - sure it's still there, will check when I'm in that area.



Ah. Yes!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney Heckler #2 is now scattered about the borough and available online as a pdf:
> 
> http://www.hackneysolidarity.info//files/images/HSN_Issue_2_web.pdf
> 
> Lots of news and articles, as well as a 'top ten Hackney novels'.



where do you scatter it? I'd like an old fashioned paper copy.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> where do you scatter it? I'd like an old fashioned paper copy.



Off the top of my head:

Pages of Hackney (that's down your way, right?)

Stoke Newington Books

Food For All (hippy health food on Cazenove Rd N16)

Centreprise

Or PM me your address and I will send _both _issues forthwith!


----------



## pootle (Feb 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> where do you scatter it? I'd like an old fashioned paper copy.



I've just printed off a copy at work!

Fozzie Bear! You should come to the NxNE drinks at the Pembury next week!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Pages of Hackney (that's down your way, right?)
> 
> ...



I can pop down to Pages, I'll PM my address as well 

cheers


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2010)

pootle said:


> I've just printed off a copy at work!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 17, 2010)

pootle said:


> I've just printed off a copy at work!
> 
> Fozzie Bear! You should come to the NxNE drinks at the Pembury next week!



I, er, might do that. 

What day? Is there a thread about it somewhere?

Oh yeah - and let us know what you think of the Heckler!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I, er, might do that.
> 
> What day? Is there a thread about it somewhere?



thursday - there's a thread in community I think


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


> thursday - there's a thread in community I think



I shall investigate and see if I can get clearance.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2010)

*hackney drinkie*



Fozzie Bear said:


> I shall investigate and see if I can get clearance.





http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=314665&highlight=pembury


----------



## pootle (Feb 17, 2010)

marty21 said:


>



On the colour printer an' all.  That isn't in our office - forgot about picking it up for a good half an hour or so


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2010)

pootle said:


> On the colour printer an' all.  That isn't in our office - forgot about picking it up for a good half an hour or so



call it research


----------



## BarryC (Feb 18, 2010)

BarryC said:


> As I understand it the Police had called for a Review of the Ship Agrounds licence with a view to closing it. But the licence holder voluntary surrendered the licence before the Review could be heard.
> 
> As for its future im not certain but I have heard rumours that a new owner of the building wants to apply for a licence to keep the ground floor as a pub.




Ive heard that the Ship Aground has been sold to a Sikh organisation. They plan to demolish it and build a Temple. Will need planning permission to do this.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2010)

BarryC said:


> Ive heard that the Ship Aground has been sold to a Sikh organisation. They plan to demolish it and build a Temple. Will need planning permission to do this.



a familiar scenario, the Swan, on upper clapton road was sold to a Jewish organisation, there is still a campaign to stop that conversion, not sure if the ship aground would attract much support tbf


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 19, 2010)

BarryC said:


> Ive heard that the Ship Aground has been sold to a Sikh organisation. They plan to demolish it and build a Temple. Will need planning permission to do this.



there are very few Sikh temples in east london and the one in mile end got burnt out a while back (did it reopen?)


----------



## lenny101 (Feb 19, 2010)

The North London Line through Dalston is closing from tonight until 31st May. 

Seems a bit excessive ffs.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 19, 2010)

it seems like every pub that had mainly black customers is getting their licences revoked, the Fountain, then the Cricketers now the Ship Aground, i don't know about the ship aground but i never saw any of this "anti social activity" they always cite in the papers while i was living near the Cricketers or whenever i have been in since, there is something a bit dodgy about how they are closing. i wonder who the complaints are coming from etc


----------



## braindancer (Feb 19, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i never saw any of this "anti social activity" they always cite in the papers while i was living near the Cricketers or whenever i have been in since,



I've just recently moved but for the last five years I lived just by the Cricketers.  Nothing ever bothered me greatly but there was a lot of very blatant drug dealing going on in the beer garden - this would probably be classed as anti-social behaviour.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2010)

braindancer said:


> I've just recently moved but for the last five years I lived just by the Cricketers.  Nothing ever bothered me greatly but there was a lot of very blatant drug dealing going on in the beer garden - this would probably be classed as anti-social behaviour.....


i've been frequenting the cricketers for 20 years and that's the kind of stupid comment from johnny-come-lately's that ended up making john and debbie move on from what was a cracking little neighbourhood pub, that put on lots on decent little musical events and had a real cross section of local people who drank in there.


----------



## BarryC (Feb 19, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> it seems like every pub that had mainly black customers is getting their licences revoked, the Fountain, then the Cricketers now the Ship Aground, i don't know about the ship aground but i never saw any of this "anti social activity" they always cite in the papers while i was living near the Cricketers or whenever i have been in since, there is something a bit dodgy about how they are closing. i wonder who the complaints are coming from etc



The Police applied for a Review of the Ship Agrounds license with the intention of closing it down. But before the Review could be heard the Licensee surrendered his License. He didnt have to do this. He could have fought his case before the Licensing sub committee. And if he lost he could have appealed.

I dont know about the circumstances of the Fountains closure. The Review of the Cricketers was also called for by the Police.I can assure you that dozens of residents close to the Cricketers made statements to the Police in support of the closure of the Cricketers. The owners of the Cricketers can make an appeal to a Court to overturn the closure.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2010)

i think there are 2 cricketers pub here, the one on northwald road (which i was talking about) and one on cricketers road in clapton (which i assume your man was talking about). so apols to braindancer if he meant the latter and not the former (which didn't have a beer garden, let alone people dealing in it).


----------



## BarryC (Feb 19, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think there are 2 cricketers pub here, the one on northwald road (which i was talking about) and one on cricketers road in clapton (which i assume your man was talking about). so apols to braindancer if he meant the latter and not the former (which didn't have a beer garden, let alone people dealing in it).



I think the pub your talking about is just by Stoke Newington Common. It was called the Cricketers but has been renamed as IIRC Jans.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2010)

BarryC said:


> I think the pub your talking about is just by Stoke Newington Common. It was called the Cricketers but has been renamed as IIRC Jans.


yes


----------



## dwenfish (Feb 20, 2010)

.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 20, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think there are 2 cricketers pub here, the one on northwald road (which i was talking about) and one on cricketers road in clapton (which i assume your man was talking about). so apols to braindancer if he meant the latter and not the former (which didn't have a beer garden, let alone people dealing in it).



I did indeed mean the latter


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Feb 20, 2010)

Had many a good night in both pubs, were both more tolerant of exuberant behaviour than most pubs, sorely missed.


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 21, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, that sounds the same as the shop I mentioned in my post - sure it's still there, will check when I'm in that area.



Thanks blossie, and Fozzie also, for your replies.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 22, 2010)

scalyboy said:


> Thanks blossie, and Fozzie also, for your replies.



The shop is still there, I had a look on Saturday, it's called Mystic Fragrance and it's on Stoke Newington High St opposite St Paul's Church which is on the corner of Evering Road.

Just googled it, it's number 145b and there's info on various websites. I'm fairly sure they do have the spell candles in there.


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 22, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> The shop is still there, I had a look on Saturday, it's called Mystic Fragrance and it's on Stoke Newington High St opposite St Paul's Church which is on the corner of Evering Road.
> 
> Just googled it, it's number 145b and there's info on various websites. I'm fairly sure they do have the spell candles in there.



Ta very much, I will check it out.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 22, 2010)

BarryC said:


> The Police applied for a Review of the Ship Agrounds license with the intention of closing it down. But before the Review could be heard the Licensee surrendered his License. He didnt have to do this. He could have fought his case before the Licensing sub committee. And if he lost he could have appealed.
> 
> I dont know about the circumstances of the Fountains closure. The Review of the Cricketers was also called for by the Police.I can assure you that dozens of residents close to the Cricketers made statements to the Police in support of the closure of the Cricketers. The owners of the Cricketers can make an appeal to a Court to overturn the closure.



i'm sure residents did make complaints, i just wonder which residents and on what grounds. like if the police went round asking for opinions and a lot of the residents weren't customers at the pub i'm sure enough woudl say they wanted it closed down, just assuming that "bad stuff" was happening there wihtout ever actually having been. i mean what did the police raid turn up? was it anything that wouldn't be found at any number of pubs round there? if i was the owner of a pub that was constantly being targetted by police at some point i would give up. it is sad, but anyway they're gone now and i'm sure won't reopen.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2010)

I heard a rumour in the internets that father Teds/the jolly butcher was closing, it was still open yesterday so don't know whether it is or isn't closing


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Feb 22, 2010)

That's one pub that I wouldn't miss!


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 22, 2010)

don't know where that is!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sir Belchalot said:


> That's one pub that I wouldn't miss!





rutabowa said:


> don't know where that is!



bottom of church street, just a bit along the high street

apparently, according to twitter, the owners of the Rose and Crown (top end of Church St)  and intend turning into a gastro pub  because there are so few gastro pubs in the area and there is clearly a need for more 

I don't think it would work as a gastro pub, that part of the street is traditionally a little 'down at heel' and over years I've seen several attempts at making it more church st like, that lemon monkey place being the latest, seems to me the church st regulars get a little scared when they pass the 3 crowns - convinced that beyond there, there be dragons


----------



## BarryC (Feb 22, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> i'm sure residents did make complaints, i just wonder which residents and on what grounds. like if the police went round asking for opinions and a lot of the residents weren't customers at the pub i'm sure enough woudl say they wanted it closed down, just assuming that "bad stuff" was happening there wihtout ever actually having been. i mean what did the police raid turn up? was it anything that wouldn't be found at any number of pubs round there? if i was the owner of a pub that was constantly being targetted by police at some point i would give up. it is sad, but anyway they're gone now and i'm sure won't reopen.



If your talking about the Cricketers the pubs owner didnt give it up. He fought the police Review but lost. But he does have the right to apply to a Court to get the Review decision overturned. 

If your talking about the Ship Aground the licensce surrendered the licensce before any Review could be heard. At some stage the pubs owner (Punch Taverns I believe) sold the pub.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 23, 2010)

BarryC said:


> If your talking about the Cricketers the pubs owner didnt give it up. He fought the police Review but lost. But he does have the right to apply to a Court to get the Review decision overturned.
> 
> If your talking about the Ship Aground the licensce surrendered the licensce before any Review could be heard. At some stage the pubs owner (Punch Taverns I believe) sold the pub.



?? yes i know, i read what you posted. by "give up" i meant in the cricketers case not trying to appeal and in the case of the ship aground not having the will to go through the review which was probably pretty much a foregone conclusion.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 23, 2010)

MrSki said:


> Free gypsy swing tonight!
> 
> For anyone who missed the gypsy swing offline in December, Phil Grispo is playing with his band tonight at the Kenton.
> 
> ...



There is a repeat performance tomorrow Wednesday 24th if anyone fancies popping down.

See Phil Grispo here.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 25, 2010)

just wanted to bump this thread to remind camberwell and wood green chitter-chatterers that Hackney was first


----------



## pootle (Feb 25, 2010)

And also the best


----------



## Hollis (Feb 25, 2010)

splitters.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 25, 2010)

Hollis said:


> splitters.



split back to wood green chitter chatter!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2010)

So I arrived at the Cock Tavern on Mare Street at 2259 last night and got locked in. Ashtrays came out. So did some women in a red dresses baps. Was alerted to simulated sex at other end of boozer by sound of her falling off her chair as she tried to climb into her 'partners' lap. Chorus of conflicting 'Noooooos!' and 'Get your cock out!'s's's when he... almost got his cock out. Was drinking snakebite and black.

TOP NIGHT


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> So I arrived at the Cock Tavern on Mare Street at 2259 last night and got locked in. Ashtrays came out. So did some women in a red dresses baps. Was alerted to simulated sex at other end of boozer by sound of her falling off her chair as she tried to climb into her 'partners' lap. Chorus of conflicting 'Noooooos!' and 'Get your cock out!'s's's when he... almost got his cock out. Was drinking snakebite and black.
> 
> TOP NIGHT



excellent, only been there a couple of times, once on the way home, thought I'd stop for a few cheeky ones, stayed there about 2 hours


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> excellent, only been there a couple of times, once on the way home, thought I'd stop for a few cheeky ones, stayed there about 2 hours



Mart, it's a scary boozer though  I know I'm being an out-of-towner but when she fell off chair I froze thinking it was the start of a ruck as the atmos was generally just very shady. Was fine in the end _of course_, but you know


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Mart, it's a scary boozer though  I know I'm being an out-of-towner but when she fell off chair I froze thinking it was the start of a ruck as the atmos was generally just very shady. Was fine in the end _of course_, but you know



they can smell hackney on me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> they can smell hackney on me



They could smell rough end of Globe Road on me


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> They could smell rough end of Globe Road on me



you were safe, no whiff of Islington or South London


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> you were safe, no whiff of Islington or South London



Essense of E postcode. Has finally aquired it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 7, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> So I arrived at the Cock Tavern on Mare Street at 2259 last night and got locked in. Ashtrays came out. So did some women in a red dresses baps. Was alerted to simulated sex at other end of boozer by sound of her falling off her chair as she tried to climb into her 'partners' lap. Chorus of conflicting 'Noooooos!' and 'Get your cock out!'s's's when he... almost got his cock out. Was drinking snakebite and black.
> 
> TOP NIGHT


quiet one at the cock then?!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 8, 2010)

what's a 'red dresses baps'?

her baps on display in a red dress?

Nanker and I got a lock in at the ***** (near well street) the other night - and out came the ashtrays - old skool!


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 8, 2010)

not sure people should be naming these pubs....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 8, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> not sure people should be naming these pubs....



point taken


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 8, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> not sure people should be naming these pubs....


i take your point but ffs, can't a man (or a woman) have a chat about a top night down the boozer without worrying about whether big brother's watching?! 

bleedin does my bonce in sometimes....(but then you look at what happened at the cricketers and realise that there's a lot of small-minded people only too ready to complain about something that they fucking moved next door too knowing it was a fucking pub!!!! )




anyway, i agree with you


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 8, 2010)

what I want to know is 

Do other boozers put the ashtrays out after closing?  LIke in prohibition only with fags?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 8, 2010)

visit them and report back 

with ***'s for anonymity.


----------



## dat brown skin (Mar 10, 2010)

*Cyclist dies in Hackney collision*

Yikes not very good news.  Traffic was backed up this morning and I can't help hoping this is not my brothers nieghbour, she's kind of the same age and they live off Lauriston.

http://www.hackneyhive.co.uk/index/?p=277


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 16, 2010)

dat brown skin said:


> Yikes not very good news.  Traffic was backed up this morning and I can't help hoping this is not my brothers nieghbour, she's kind of the same age and they live off Lauriston.
> 
> http://www.hackneyhive.co.uk/index/?p=277



yeah

another female cyclist killed by a lorry in hackney

RIP


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2010)

shooting on allen road tonight. a group of 3-4 yout chased down some other singular yout and maybe shot him in the leg near colnbrook road. then he ran back into the shop and one bwoy kicked the door in, entered the shop and fired another couple of shots, before they all ran their separate ways. it's police, camera, action outside the boozer tonight, apparently no-one fatally wounded which is one thing. the bwoy with the gun wasn't even hoody or masked, just walking about as blatant as you like. hope our friend in the shop is ok, guy said he could hear her screams of fright as it all kicked off in front of her.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2010)

I heard about that on twitter, some twitter folk are meeting in the shakespeare tonight


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2010)

twitter twatter tbf


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 25, 2010)

oh dear, just read about another shooting the night before off graham road gazette


----------



## BarryC (Mar 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oh dear, just read about another shooting the night before off graham road gazette



According to last nights Evening Standard a cyclist was critically injured nearby when he was hit by a police car rushing to the scene of the shooting


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 26, 2010)

BarryC said:


> According to last nights Evening Standard a cyclist was critically injured nearby when he was hit by a police car rushing to the scene of the shooting


mayhem on the streets


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 28, 2010)

glad to see critical mass visiting laurison road/victoria park road roundabout in memory of Shivon Watson killed by a lorry 17/3.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> just wanted to bump this thread to remind camberwell and wood green chitter-chatterers that Hackney was first



And not Brixton?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 28, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> And not Brixton?



oh ok...

but still ahead of camberwell, lewisham and wood green


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> glad to see critical mass visiting laurison road/victoria park road roundabout in memory of Shivon Watson killed by a lorry 17/3.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yet another stabbing 

A 17 year old from Enfield was stabbed to death in Amhurst Park in the early hours of Saturday and two other lads were injured. No one arrested yet.
Loads of flowers in the street when I passed on the bus yesterday evening - very, very sad.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> Yet another stabbing
> 
> A 17 year old from Enfield was stabbed to death in Amhurst Park in the early hours of Saturday and two other lads were injured. No one arrested yet.
> Loads of flowers in the street when I passed on the bus yesterday evening - very, very sad.



very sad, sounds like post code stuff


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8621415.stm

Girl, 16, shot in neck at Hackney takeaway 



A 16-year-old girl has been shot in the neck at a takeaway restaurant in Hackney, east London.

The shooting took place in Hoxton Street at 1900 BST on Wednesday. The victim was taken to hospital and is in a "critical condition".

Detectives from Operation Trident, which tackles gun crime in the black community, are investigating.

A Metropolitan Police spokesman said it was too early to determine if the shooting was gang related.

Police would not confirm if the girl was inside or outside the takeaway when she was shot.

No arrests have been made.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8621415.stm
> 
> Girl, 16, shot in neck at Hackney takeaway
> 
> ...



Do you have a point to make?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Do you have a point to make?



No. This is the Hackney Chatter thread.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 15, 2010)

You're sick.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2010)

urban has changed since you went away chief, you gotta get with the programme slick


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 15, 2010)

marty21 said:


> urban has changed since you went away chief, you gotta get with the programme slick



Yeah, sorry. It's well different now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/8621415.stm
> 
> Girl, 16, shot in neck at Hackney takeaway
> 
> ...


s'not hackney anyway, it's hoxton.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> s'not hackney anyway, it's hoxton.



'Oxton in the Borough of 'Ackney, is it not?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> 'Oxton in the Borough of 'Ackney, is it not?


only cos of those bleedin' boundary changes of a few years back.

bloke stabbed to death outside a boozer off cally road as well last night. probably a football row after the arsenal result.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

What Borough was it before?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

islington i think


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh right. Weird.

Why did the boundaries get changed?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

landgrab by the socialist republic of hackney iirc


----------



## MrSki (Apr 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> only cos of those bleedin' boundary changes of a few years back.
> 
> bloke stabbed to death outside a boozer off cally road as well last night. probably a football row after the arsenal result.



Outside the Thornhill. It was before the football started about 7pm & Police say had nothing to do with the football.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> landgrab by the socialist republic of hackney iirc





We'll have this scuzzy bit thankyouverymuch *yoink*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> We'll have this scuzzy bit thankyouverymuch *yoink*


just been poking around on a history site and it seems that in 1965 the metropolitan borough became part of the London Borough of Hackney, along with Stoke Newington and Shoreditch - so Hoxton Street was a part of Shoreditch, and not 'Ackney previously.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 16, 2010)

This 16 year girl has now died.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, just heard on radio. 'Shots fired into a fast food place' so I suppose aiming for someone else... not a 16 year old girl?


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 16, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> This 16 year girl has now died.



Plenty more for the chattering classes to chatter about today then.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Plenty more for the chattering classes to chatter about today then.


not that you would ever lower your standards to indulge in such pursuits eh?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Plenty more for the chattering classes to chatter about today then.



is there a Sutton chit chat thread for you Chief?


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> not that you would ever lower your standards to indulge in such pursuits eh?



Link?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Link?


link


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> link


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 16, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Plenty more for the chattering classes to chatter about today then.



...probably more chat going on in the local community  as it sinks in that another young person has died...the kids become more scared and scarred as they internalise the fact that they MAY not have their whole lives ahead of them....but hey don't let a little issue like that stop you from posting ill thought out attacks on god knows whomever you think you are sticking it to with your abstract ramblings. 

Actually ernesto, why not just bugger off with your snidey remarks.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 16, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> link



I refer you all to posts by 'stella' on this topic yesterday.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 16, 2010)

> Girl shot in the neck at takeaway in east London dies
> Agnes Sina-Inakoju
> Agnes was with friends when she was shot
> 
> ...


.


----------



## bankside (Apr 17, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I refer you all to posts by 'stella' on this topic yesterday.



Hey, I used to live in Hackney, before I moved to Frome, and you are obviously talking out of your arse about this area. Why are you hanging around on this thread you sad nob? Huh? Cunts like you make me ashamed to be a Tory.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 17, 2010)

bankside said:


> Cunts like you make me ashamed to be a Tory.



Job well done then.


----------



## dat brown skin (Apr 20, 2010)

A man has been charged with her murder.


----------



## pootle (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone know what's going on with Cafe Pogo?

I've heard there's been a change of management/people running it after a bit of a falling out?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2010)

pootle said:


> Anyone know what's going on with Cafe Pogo?
> 
> I've heard there's been a change of management/people running it after a bit of a falling out?


it's like an episode of eastenders, only probably more depressing. read the shit storm on indymedia


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 27, 2010)

Glad that I'm not involved with such crap anymore.  Reminds me of the hardcore vegans that ruined The Peace Centre in Rosebery Avenue around '83.  Was funny how some of the most extreme ones were carnivores within a few years.


----------



## pootle (Apr 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it's like an episode of eastenders, only probably more depressing. read the shit storm on indymedia




Oh FFS   I can appreciate where the vegan types are coming from being unhappy about meat being stored in a "vegan space" but if it was kept in separate freezers.  I'd be more upset by all that food going to waste.  I may not choose to eat meat, but surely that animal has had an even more pointless death than if someone had the chance to eat it?




			
				daft vegan loon said:
			
		

> Living in a non vegan world as a vegan can be very alienating, so is it too much to ask that we have one space that is completely vegan?
> 
> I wonder why the co-op member questioned did not feel uncomfortable about the animal corpses in the fridge? Would they feel comfortable if a murdered human corpse was kept in the fridge? I'm assuming they wouldn't, which underlies a specisist attitude that as a vegan I am fighting against.





I should imagine the above person feels alienated in a non-vegan world because they are a bit of a silly twat, regardless of dietary preferences


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2010)

has anyone else been to the new Jolly Butcher's yet, it has been transformed!!! It is an ale paradise, about 10 real ales on tap, vanilla stout, perry, all on tap too, good food as well, nice staff, they gave me a free pint when Mrs21 had to wait for her food, mine came pretty quickly they gave her a drink as well like, but she had suffered more than I had


----------



## pootle (Apr 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> has anyone else been to the new Jolly Butcher's yet, it has been transformed!!! It is an ale paradise, about 10 real ales on tap, vanilla stout, perry, all on tap too, good food as well, nice staff, they gave me a free pint when Mrs21 had to wait for her food, mine came pretty quickly they gave her a drink as well like, but she had suffered more than I had



No but I have now sussed out where it is, which is progress.

Vanilla stout sounds lush.  They got any fruit beers?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> has anyone else been to the new Jolly Butcher's yet, it has been transformed!!! It is an ale paradise, about 10 real ales on tap, vanilla stout, perry, all on tap too, good food as well, nice staff, they gave me a free pint when Mrs21 had to wait for her food, mine came pretty quickly they gave her a drink as well like, but she had suffered more than I had


walked by it in a suspicious fashion so far. we might even go in sometime soon. my inner soul is still scarred from my previous engagements with the butchers in its past life


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2010)

pootle said:


> No but I have now sussed out where it is, which is progress.
> 
> Vanilla stout sounds lush.  They got any fruit beers?



yes they do, forgot to mention them - Belgian beers ftw


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> walked by it in a suspicious fashion so far. we might even go in sometime soon. my inner soul is still scarred from my previous engagements with the butchers in its past life



we've all been scarred by the butchers in its past life


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> we've all been scarred by the butchers in its past life


so many lost nights, so many dirty mornings innit...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 29, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so many lost nights, so many dirty mornings innit...



it was the late night go to place, even though you did't want to, and felt dirty doing it, you went , we all went, we were all dirty


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 29, 2010)

marty21 said:


> it was the late night go to place, even though you did't want to, and felt dirty doing it, you went , we all went, we were all dirty


thanx marty, that makes me feel better.

s'funny, i never had the same feelings of shame & nausea after a night at the cricketers. the butchers was unique in that way.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone else had a trip on the new East London line extention from Dalston Junction yet?  It's only open weekdays at the moment.

The brand new trains are really


----------



## BarryC (Apr 30, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> Anyone else had a trip on the new East London line extention from Dalston Junction yet?  It's only open weekdays at the moment.
> 
> The brand new trains are really



Yes yesterday went from Dalston Junction to Hoxton. Then later from Hoxton to New Cross and then back to Dalston Junction.

Quite a few small delays and not many people on trains. But guess most people will be unaware of the lines opening.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 30, 2010)

good of the council to let us know they're open.

or london transport. or anyone really, apart from a south london bulletin board.


----------



## BarryC (May 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> good of the council to let us know they're open.
> 
> or london transport. or anyone really, apart from a south london bulletin board.



It was TFL that kept on changing the date of the lines opening.

The main thing is that the line has now opened.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 23, 2010)

someone shot in cross-fire yesterday in london fields, apols for the source of this link


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 23, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> someone shot in cross-fire yesterday in london fields, apols for the source of this link



yes it was terrible that someone had to abandon their bbq(one of the comments on the website!)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 23, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> Anyone else had a trip on the new East London line extention from Dalston Junction yet?  It's only open weekdays at the moment.
> 
> The brand new trains are really



went on it today dalston to crystal palace in 40 minutes


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 23, 2010)

it's not exactly getting much better 

_QUESTION to the NEW GOVERNMENT 

PLEASE BRING BACK HANGING 

There is only one way to deal with THUGS who would kill ... And that is to kill them._


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> yes it was terrible that someone had to abandon their bbq(one of the comments on the website!)



I heard the helicoptor had to circle overhead for up to 5 minutes because people were reluctant to move and create a space for it to land....BBQs...serious bizniz.


----------



## rutabowa (May 24, 2010)

oh so that's what that helicoptor was for. i was baby sitting in the park when it landed i thought it was some kind of display.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 24, 2010)

> A witness, Guardian Journalist Paul Lewis, who was at London Fields, left a message on Twitter, describing the Chaos, which included armed police, air ambulance arrival and people ducking to the ground for cover.  It is thought there was a battle between two groups, resulting in an innocent attender being shot. Paul Lewis spoke to witnesses, who said they saw a man bleeding from his side and saw the blood covered hands of the mans friend, who had tried to stem the bleeding.
> 
> Mayor of Hackney Jules Pipe, has since issued a statement saying: “Despite this very worrying incident, hundreds of people were able to enjoy the event in London Fields safely and without interruption.”



Exactly Jules, just one shooting per festival is nothing to worry about in the grand scheme of things. You big knobber.


----------



## lighterthief (May 25, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> I heard the helicoptor had to circle overhead for up to 5 minutes because people were reluctant to move and create a space for it to land....BBQs...serious bizniz.


A more prosaic reason may be that Hackney Parks were running a mini-festival, the market was on and the park was *heaving* with people.  The area where the helicopter landed is an old cinder football pitch, where virtually no-one sits anyway.  I suspect the volume of people was the issue, not people's reluctance to move away.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 25, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Exactly Jules, just one shooting per festival is nothing to worry about in the grand scheme of things. You big knobber.



Jules is an expert on spinning Hackney life y'know


----------



## rutabowa (May 25, 2010)

lighterthief said:


> A more prosaic reason may be that Hackney Parks were running a mini-festival, the market was on and the park was *heaving* with people.  The area where the helicopter landed is an old cinder football pitch, where virtually no-one sits anyway.  I suspect the volume of people was the issue, not people's reluctance to move away.



yeah i was there and there weren't any people sitting on the bit where the helicoptor landed even before it all happened.... the abandoning barbeque comment on that website was a ironic joke.


----------



## lighterthief (May 29, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/may/28/london-fields-shooting-gangs


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 4, 2010)

Very elderly and ill man who used to live on our estate was jumped on London Fields last night. beat up and then run over by his own mobility scooter...Worse thing is they will now just dump the scooter and he will be housebound...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 4, 2010)

Rutita1 said:


> Very elderly and ill man who used to live on our estate was jumped on London Fields last night. beat up and then run over by his own mobility scooter...Worse thing is they will now just dump the scooter and he will be housebound...



 and 

hope he can find a way through it - my elderly neighbour was mugged about 6 years ago and she did just plow on through it - she still does her physio exercises to help her injured arm - she did become slower and slowed down though - psychologically she did ok - maybe because she's always been substantially mad (neighbours and sons tell me) that she took it in her stride


----------



## dat brown skin (Jun 6, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> Anyone else had a trip on the new East London line extention from Dalston Junction yet?  It's only open weekdays at the moment.
> 
> The brand new trains are really



Street party in Dalston to celebrate new train line extention. I'm going for the food  

Street party.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2010)

dat brown skin said:


> Street party in Dalston to celebrate new train line extention. I'm going for the food
> 
> Street party.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

did anyone go to the Stokelitfest at the weekend? loads of stuff going on, I never got around to sorting out any tickets


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2010)

plus of course - when foxes attack - somewhere in Hackney, Homerton/Stokie/victoria park, a fox was supposed to have attacked twins


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 7, 2010)

marty21 said:


> did anyone go to the Stokelitfest at the weekend? loads of stuff going on, I never got around to sorting out any tickets



Me neither, I fancied the Iain Sinclair talk at Abney Hall but went to the cinema in the end.
There looked some interesting things on - hope they do it next year!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 7, 2010)

i considered attending some of the stokelitfest thing but didn't actually do anything more than read the leaflet in the end.....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 8, 2010)

just bumping this gratuitously cos there was a lot of other neighbourhood chitterchatter going on

is everyone in Hackney too busy having a social life to post here?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2010)

there's cop vans and copters and all sorts gwan round here at the mo, but no idea why?

has raoul moat relocated to n16 perhaps?!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 9, 2010)

where are you paulie?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 9, 2010)

almost in bed


----------



## scifisam (Jul 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> there's cop vans and copters and all sorts gwan round here at the mo, but no idea why?
> 
> has raoul moat relocated to n16 perhaps?!



A lot passed me, but I thought maybe they were on their way to the Liverpool St fire. 

Miss-Shelf, you use the Lido at all?

I'm up for getting out and about a bit more now - Pub in the Park would be a good venue.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 9, 2010)

scifisam said:


> A lot passed me, but I thought maybe they were on their way to the Liverpool St fire.
> 
> Miss-Shelf, you use the Lido at all?
> 
> I'm up for getting out and about a bit more now - Pub in the Park would be a good venue.



i cycle past it on my way home and think i should get round to it
i'm now nearly moved to tulse hill so i've been to the lido there
i'm focused more south of the river although i work north so i'm getting a good mix - just not much time in hackney apart from cycling through it

you go to the lido?  pub on park would be a good meet up....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.hackneyhive.co.uk/index/2010/07/chatsworth-road-last-of-the-real-high-streets/

the mighty Chatsworth Rd - I pop down most weekends, very good turkish grocers down there


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 24, 2010)

marty21 said:


> http://www.hackneyhive.co.uk/index/2010/07/chatsworth-road-last-of-the-real-high-streets/
> 
> the mighty Chatsworth Rd - I pop down most weekends, very good turkish grocers down there


----------



## Hollis (Jul 24, 2010)

Went to a very weird party in Chat's Palace once..

Anyway.. I've just discovered the Pembury Tavern or whatever its called.. I shall return.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 24, 2010)

good.

i had many nights of wierdness at chats palace, a particularly memorable evening that i vaguely remember was seeing spasm on psilocybins, tottenham ak47's, super-8 movies and angry naxi slurs. well cool


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2010)

had a walk along the lea from Clapton to Hackney wick today - very humid. Loads of folk at Hackney Wicked, bands were setting up, access to arty studios. a market selling clothes and arty stuff - it's a yearly festival, on tomorrow as well. Just by Hackney Wick station.


----------



## Mr Blob (Jul 31, 2010)

I've only been to Hackney once- don't often venture north of Central London


----------



## lenny101 (Aug 3, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a decent tailor around Dalston or Stoke Newington or surrounding area? My wife needs a dress adjusting for a wedding. I don't mind paying a few quid as she bought the dress in a charity shop so we have already saved a packet.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 4, 2010)

lenny101 said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent tailor around Dalston or Stoke Newington or surrounding area? My wife needs a dress adjusting for a wedding. I don't mind paying a few quid as she bought the dress in a charity shop so we have already saved a packet.


 
Most dry cleaners in the area have an alteration/tailoring service...can't reccommend a specific one though.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Aug 5, 2010)

Another cyclist in a bad way 

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/con...=newshkyg&itemid=WeED05 Aug 2010 17:46:04:413


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 6, 2010)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Another cyclist in a bad way
> 
> http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/con...=newshkyg&itemid=WeED05 Aug 2010 17:46:04:413


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Aug 6, 2010)

Free fluffy festy in London Fields tomorrow:

http://www.someofitwastrue.com/2010/08/03/little-london-fields/


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 6, 2010)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Free fluffy festy in London Fields tomorrow:
> 
> http://www.someofitwastrue.com/2010/08/03/little-london-fields/


don't know if my jeans are skinny enough, or my haircut ironic sufficiently.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 7, 2010)

Hackney drug dealers caged for bum cheeks heroin stash and crack in underpants - hackney gazette sub outdoes him/herself


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 7, 2010)

A few pleasant hours spent on London Fields this evening....was fun.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Hackney drug dealers caged for bum cheeks heroin stash and crack in underpants - hackney gazette sub outdoes him/herself


 

Two dealers, one story? Are they related apart from stashing stuff in their baggies? Nothing new is it? Stashing stuff in one's breifs that is.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello all. I live in Hackney now. Or I will when I can finally get off my backside and shift my stuff over there. Is it nice? Tell me it's nice.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 15, 2010)

hackney's ace - where are you going?


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 15, 2010)

Near London Fields


----------



## sherriff rosco (Aug 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> good.
> 
> i had many nights of wierdness at chats palace, a particularly memorable evening that i vaguely remember was seeing spasm on psilocybins, tottenham ak47's, super-8 movies and angry naxi slurs. well cool



I squatted next door for 7 years. Saw a fair few " odd" nights myself!


----------



## Diamond (Aug 31, 2010)

Could be moving into a room in Hackney Central overlooking Mare Street.

Does it live up to its name?

Also, generally, is Hackney Central a good/fun place etc...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 1, 2010)

some good cheap restaurants/cafe - esp turkish/vietnamese

its got a train station

and the narrow way shops  - its not central in the way that brixton has a centre strangely


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2010)

mare street always feels a bit souless to me. but like you say, well connected transport-wise and some alright cheap grub.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 1, 2010)

good takeaways... good for food and late night beer shopping... will be a bit noisy all through the night with traffic etc.


----------



## lighterthief (Sep 1, 2010)

Near to London Fields, if that's your bag.


----------



## pootle (Sep 1, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> some alright cheap grub.


 
Had a very nice feed at Green Papaya on Mare Street on Sunday night!


----------



## Diamond (Sep 1, 2010)

Doesn't seem to be a great amount of enthusiasm for hackney central.

Just to clarify - is Mare Street pretty noisy at night?

(just because it seemed so in the middle of the day when there were many, many buses)


----------



## braindancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Doesn't seem to be a great amount of enthusiasm for hackney central.
> 
> Just to clarify - is Mare Street pretty noisy at night?
> 
> (just because it seemed so in the middle of the day when there were many, many buses)



Yep - if you're after the quiet life then living on Mare Street itself is not a wise choice...


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 2, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Doesn't seem to be a great amount of enthusiasm for hackney central.
> 
> Just to clarify - is Mare Street pretty noisy at night?
> 
> (just because it seemed so in the middle of the day when there were many, many buses)


yes it's noisy all night. i like it a lot there because it has all the shops and transport right nearby, but no trendy places to go out so you don't get the london fields crowd etc there, it is just a neighborhood area. if you wanted a bit more quiet you could head away from mare street down graham road.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 2, 2010)

I would have thought the Bethnal Green end of Mare Street was quieter but maybe not?


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 2, 2010)

at bethnal green it's not mare street any more, it's cambridge heath road... i was just talking about the bit of mare street near hackney central and the town hall though anyway.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 3, 2010)

I meant on the Hackney side of the canal, it's still Mare Street there.


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah that's pretty quiet


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2010)

Chatsworth road will soon be having a regular Sunday street market, it might have started today (but I'm not in London atm) I'm hoping that it doesn't become like broadway market.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 6, 2010)

the people doing it do seem pretty keen on not letting it get like that and making it an affordable market for everyone rather than a hipster market. i guess will see what happens though.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> the people doing it do seem pretty keen on not letting it get like that and making it an affordable market for everyone rather than a hipster market. i guess will see what happens though.


 
let's hope so, it's still a good place to shop atm - not full of broadway market cunts


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 7, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> the people doing it do seem pretty keen on not letting it get like that and making it an affordable market for everyone rather than a hipster market. i guess will see what happens though.


 
I've been looking for a good place to buy fish, I hope this market will have a stall.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 7, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> I've been looking for a good place to buy fish, I hope this market will have a stall.


fish mongers on the high st always seems to be busy


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 12, 2010)

I have now left hackney after living here for 19 years 

that is all - I shall have to move to the appropriate chitter chatter now

of course, not nanker cos he's never lived in hackney, Miss Shelf


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have now left hackney after living here for 19 years
> 
> that is all - I shall have to move to the appropriate chitter chatter now
> 
> of course, not nanker cos he's never lived in hackney, Miss Shelf


 
you can take the girl out of hackney, etc etc 


you are still welcome in the chit chattiness


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2010)

gentrification of chatsworth road continues, now along with the deli, coffee shop, juice bar, comes the creperie - now opened


----------



## braindancer (Sep 13, 2010)

marty21 said:


> gentrification of chatsworth road continues, now along with the deli, coffee shop, juice bar, comes the creperie - now opened


 
Good lord - where will it end?  A _creperie_?

I too am an exiled long-term inhabitant of Hackney but there is no Waltham Forest chitter chatter and I'm not sure it's worth starting one?


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 13, 2010)

has anyone been in Chatsworth kitchen? was a it chaotic when i went in and had to leave before our food had arrived (they gave us monye back). was a nice cup of coffee though.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> has anyone been in Chatsworth kitchen? was a it chaotic when i went in and had to leave before our food had arrived (they gave us monye back). was a nice cup of coffee though.


 
yep, do a lovely breakfast in there, bit pricy but very very nice - I think they can be a bit chaotic as they've only been opened a while, they need to shape up tbh


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 13, 2010)

yeh there was some kind of kitchen meltdown going on, i went down to say we were leaving and they were all shouting at each other with no cooking going on.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> yeh there was some kind of kitchen meltdown going on, i went down to say we were leaving and they were all shouting at each other with no cooking going on.


 
bad times

I've had breakfast in Venetia's across the road - do nice breakfast sandwiches, and they have a nice garden for sitting out in when it's sunny and that


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 13, 2010)

yes she is really cool too, she taught an NCT class that i went to. no hot food in that cafe though... the best breakfast currently is from the fluorescent orange place nearest the hospital


----------



## lenny101 (Sep 23, 2010)

Seen the police pulling a lot of cyclists for jumping red lights on Kingsland Rd south of Dalston Junction. They seem to be having a crackdown. Be careful out there.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 1, 2010)

lenny101 said:


> Seen the police pulling a lot of cyclists for jumping red lights on Kingsland Rd south of Dalston Junction. They seem to be having a crackdown. Be careful out there.


good 

hope they pull a few of the twats who thinks it is cool to cycle about no-handed in the same area. wankahs.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 27, 2010)

Free gig tonight at the Kenton Arms.

Phil Grispos Hotclub play gypsy swing from 8pm.

www.kentonpub.co.uk


----------



## eastend.rudie (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi there, 

If your wanting to use the swimming pools then definately try out Clissold Leisure Centre in N16, pool is clean, staff are pretty helpful, changing rooms are alweays clean & tidy and far better than Hackney Baths aka Kings Hall, Lower Clapton Road, E5.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 27, 2010)

MrSki said:


> Free gig tonight at the Kenton Arms.
> 
> Phil Grispos Hotclub play gypsy swing from 8pm.
> 
> www.kentonpub.co.uk


 
Ooh, that's not actually very far. But like the proverbial ghost, I don't got no body to go with


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sunday Chatsworth Road market today - first of a trial of monthly markets to see if they can be a permanent thing - I was down there at about 12, loads of people. Not a lot of stalls tbh, all close to the gentrified section - the Deli, Venetias, The Creperie, Chatsworth Kitchen - traffic wasn't stopped, so it was a bit annoying with cars coming by - they should have blocked off a section. It might be a good thing in the future if more stalls are there, there was probably about 20 or so today.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 9, 2010)

I still chuckle at the gentrification of chats road(how is hackney btw?) 
/waves from the other side of the river


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I still chuckle at the gentrification of chats road(how is hackney btw?)
> /waves from the other side of the river


 
*waves*

How is it in the south?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 9, 2010)

hilly


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2011)

depressing start to the year - bloke was shot at a party on Upper Clapton Road - at the West Indian restaurant opposite Northwold Road - he survived the shooting -


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2011)

They have called the cafe at the London Fields Lido 'Hoxton Beach' 

This annoys me because:
1. Locals have been calling London Fields 'the beach' for many years.
2. London Fields is NOT Hoxton.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 5, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> They have called the cafe at the London Fields Lido 'Hoxton Beach'
> 
> This annoys me because:
> 1. Locals have been calling London Fields 'the beach' for many years.
> 2. London Fields is NOT Hoxton.


 
I think Hoxton Beach is a company running cafes etc - the cafe at Clissold Park leisure centre is also called Hoxton Beach and that one was there before the one in London Fields....  

I've never heard London Fields be referred to as the beach though - but I suppose it is a little bit beachy, other than the obvious lack of sand and sea.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2011)

braindancer said:


> *I think Hoxton Beach is a company running cafes* etc - the cafe at Clissold Park leisure centre is also called Hoxton Beach and that one was there before the one in London Fields....


 Neo-imperialism!!! 



> I've never heard London Fields be referred to as the beach though - *but I suppose it is a little bit beachy, other than the obvious lack of sand and sea.*




 That is the point really and the joke.


----------



## sherriff rosco (Jan 5, 2011)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I still chuckle at the gentrification of chats road(how is hackney btw?)
> /waves from the other side of the river


 
I used to squat on Chatsworth road...well Brooksby Walk if you`re being pedantic...

The old style gents barbers was my favourite... hot towels and cut throat shave ...with hair cut thrown in....I used to look like a dishevilled squatter type on entry and would leave looking almost human!

Thang Long vietnamese.....is that still thgere...didn`t notice the other day? Used to be very cheap, nice food?

.p.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 5, 2011)

sherriff rosco said:


> I used to squat on Chatsworth road...well Brooksby Walk if you`re being pedantic...
> 
> The old style gents barbers was my favourite... hot towels and cut throat shave ...with hair cut thrown in....I used to look like a dishevilled squatter type on entry and would leave looking almost human!
> 
> ...


no it shut about a year or two ago.


----------



## Boycey (Jan 5, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> They have called the cafe at the London Fields Lido 'Hoxton Beach'
> 
> This annoys me because:
> 1. Locals have been calling London Fields 'the beach' for many years.
> 2. London Fields is NOT Hoxton.



tbf it does appear that the population of hoxton has washed up on london fields...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2011)

Boycey said:


> tbf it does appear that the population of hoxton has washed up on london fields...


 
.....as true as that may be, it doesn't mean we have to be happy about it.....


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 11, 2011)

I read that the people who run the Ritzy are taking over the Ocean in Mare Street and it will be a four screen cinema showing mainstream and Art house films - sounds good!

Glad that some use is going to be made of it at last and it will be good to have a cinema in Hackney - there's only the Rio (and Rich Mix which may technically be Tower Hamlets?)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 11, 2011)

Good news if true. Although the Rio will still be my fav cos it's 15 mins walk away. About time the Ocean was put back into use tho, will have to meander up Mare Street more often.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2011)

What was The Ocean before? I used to pass it and not be able to tell.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 11, 2011)

Was a concert venue for a (short while). Prior to that, it was squatted for a long while.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 11, 2011)

Ah, OK. I sorta figured it was a venue but it seemed a bit 'accidentally secretive' - when one walked past there weren't posters etc outside if the main doors were closed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 11, 2011)

It opened with a big fanfare but was badly run (surprised, you won't be) and I don't even think it was open for more than 2 years or so iirc. My daughter did a school concert there a few years back and she moved out of London ~8 years ago, so that shows how long its been disused.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2011)

Great news about the new cinema in the Ocean building!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> It opened with a big fanfare but was badly run (surprised, you won't be) and I don't even think it was open for more than 2 years or so iirc. My daughter did a school concert there a few years back and she moved out of London ~8 years ago, so that shows how long its been disused.


 
It was still used/rented out for functions and events etc until fairly recently, but all a bit ad hoc.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 11, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> It was still used/rented out for functions and events etc until fairly recently, but all a bit ad hoc.


Must admit, as a venue, I never really liked it anyway. We went to see Grandmaster Flash & Furious 5 there once, after winning tickets from the Gazette, and even that felt a bit _dull._


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Must admit, as a venue, I never really liked it anyway. We went to see Grandmaster Flash & Furious 5 there once, after winning tickets from the Gazette, and even that felt a bit _dull._


  I know what you mean. I saw Lee Scratch Perry there...it was fantastic but the venue was a little cold and industrial.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Was a concert venue for a (short while). Prior to that, it was squatted for a long while.



Ocean used to be the old Central Library.  The building to the left of it with the mural on the side wall was squatted a couple of times.  Think it used to be owned by the Sally Army & is now a Weatherspoons


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 12, 2011)

Article about Ocean cinema in Hackney Citizen here www.hackneycitizen.co.uk/2011/01/07/wave-goodbye-to-ocean-new-cinema-on-way/

I only went to Ocean once, to a techno party that one of the London rigs put on (and lost money as not that many people went I believe). We were all amazed at how 'posh' it was in there - being used to warehouse places!  It was a really nice space, shame it never took off.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2011)

[video]http://www.spifftv.com/video.php?id=2763[/video]


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> [video]http://www.spifftv.com/video.php?id=2763[/video]


?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 16, 2011)

I went to the Ocean a couple of times - a free gig - Hall and Oates , and a Patti Smith gig, where I knew someone who knew someone in the band, and went backstage and chatted to Patti Smith  who was lovely.

good to see it coming back into use


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 16, 2011)

Ocean was an ace music venue, they must have spent millions kitting it out.  Nicest touch of all was the bar that ran from front to back of the venue next to the crowd - no need to burrow your way right to the back for a pint.  The problem was the programming, not the venue.  I heard that Vince Power had basically told bands that if they played the Ocean (as opposed to one of his venues) he wouldn't book them in any of his venues nationally, hence not many bands took the risk of playing there.   Not sure of how much truth there is in that.  Was a great venue for the Hackney Beer Festival every December too!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 16, 2011)

lighterthief said:


> ?


local yout repping.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> local yout repping.


 
_Fields_?

I am conflicted to be honest...A little too close to home for me, literally and metaphorically. I support the reality check but....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 16, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> _Fields_?
> 
> I am conflicted to be honest...A little too close to home for me, literally and metaphorically. I support the reality check but....


just found it on tinternetz is all.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> just found it on tinternetz is all.


 
Cool Paulie, I wasn't having a dig at you. I _do_ appreciate the _reality check_, just not the _reality _IYSWIM.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 16, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Cool Paulie, I wasn't having a dig at you. I _do_ appreciate the _reality check_, just not the _reality _IYSWIM.


 busting it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> busting it


 
Busting a move? Are you dancing or do you need a wee?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 17, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Busting a move? Are you dancing or do you need a wee?


keeping it real innit ruts 

 with some tunes.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> keeping it real innit ruts :


  Gotta rep the whole borough then!



Gotta love this comment too.



> A lot of the areas shown don't look deprived or gritty at all. A lot of the housing looks like quite sound Post-War Estates.





> with some tunes.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 17, 2011)

lighterthief said:


> Ocean was an ace music venue, they must have spent millions kitting it out.  Nicest touch of all was the bar that ran from front to back of the venue next to the crowd - no need to burrow your way right to the back for a pint.  The problem was the programming, not the venue.  I heard that Vince Power had basically told bands that if they played the Ocean (as opposed to one of his venues) he wouldn't book them in any of his venues nationally, hence not many bands took the risk of playing there.   Not sure of how much truth there is in that.  Was a great venue for the Hackney Beer Festival every December too!



I went to the beer festival as well - nice!


----------



## lighterthief (Jan 17, 2011)

Hackney Council have published all spending > £500 online: http://www.hackney.gov.uk/budget-supplier-payments.htm


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new...aller_ordered_gang_attack_on_manager_1_777084

Hackney player is dropped from his Hackney Marsh team - gets mates to beat up the manager who dropped him   because that is the way to get back in the team


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Gotta rep the whole borough then!


this has some fantastic pictures.


----------



## IMR (Jan 24, 2011)

Hardly anyone in those Hackney photos. Guess they must have been taken before midday.


----------



## Dr Dolittle (Jan 31, 2011)

I looked at a recent London map that shows the Olympics site. The change is amazing - they've even closed Carpenters Road, because it runs right across the middle of the site. I notice also the high speed rail link to the Channel Tunnel goes across the middle of the Olympic village - underground, of course! 

Pity they had to sacrifice some of that network of rivers: the City Mill River has gone, as has part of the Lea Navigation, but the Waterworks River is still there, and so is the Hertford Union Canal. Inevitable, I suppose - I hoped one day that run down area would become something like London's answer to Amsterdam.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 31, 2011)

Gas explosion on Aden Grove, just off Green Lanes!!! 

No casualties reported thank goodness.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Feb 2, 2011)

Heard there was another cyclist under a lorry near Dalston Junction late this afternoon, hopefully not fatal :-(


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new...ision_with_lorry_at_dalston_junction_1_791462

Hope he pulls through.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Heard there was another cyclist under a lorry near Dalston Junction late this afternoon, hopefully not fatal :-(


 
a lot of light jumping goes on there - cars as well as bikes - I was once driving from Balls pond rd - over to Dalston Lane - and a car jumped the red light from the Stokie side of the junction, a motorbike was ahead of me, he slammed into the car that had jumped the light, somersaulted over the car, and landed on his feet  but also  at the car

hope the cyclist pulls through


----------



## Utopia (Feb 4, 2011)

marty21 said:


> a lot of light jumping goes on there - cars as well as bikes - I was once driving from Balls pond rd - over to Dalston Lane - and a car jumped the red light from the Stokie side of the junction, a motorbike was ahead of me, he slammed into the car that had jumped the light, somersaulted over the car, and landed on his feet  but also  at the car
> 
> hope the cyclist pulls through



I jump those lights too, quite often in fact(on me bike) but I do check left and right and for pedestrians too.  The accident on Wed night though seems to have happened when they were both turning left onto Kingsland road from Dalston lane, which is a common cause of bike/heavy traffic collisions.  Hope the chap pulls through.


----------



## Utopia (Feb 4, 2011)

"A cyclist is still in ‘a critical but fairly stable’ condition in hospital this morning (Friday) after colliding with a lorry at Dalston Junction on Wednesday evening."

Fingers crossed......


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 4, 2011)

Utopia said:


> I jump those lights too, quite often in fact(on me bike) but I do check left and right and for pedestrians too.  The accident on Wed night though seems to have happened when they were both turning left onto Kingsland road from Dalston lane, which is a common cause of bike/heavy traffic collisions.  Hope the chap pulls through.


Well then you're a dick. Don't jump traffic lights, it's dangerous, it's makes pedestrians hate cyclists, take your time cos its not a race.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2011)

tbh, as a driver, I'm not that arsed if a cyclist jumps the lights - as long as they are doing it safely and not taking stupid risks - 

mind you, it's funny when they don't jump the lights sometimes - I was smoking outside the Three Crowns last summer, and there were two male cyclists (in their 20s)  stopped at the red at the bottom of Church Street - they were doing that staying on the bike and going backward and forward thing that cyclists do, ready to POUNCE! 

Then along comes a woman cycling a very traditional bike with a basket, she looked in her 60s, she serenely passed the male cyclists and disappeared around the corner - completely safely 

the two blokes looked a bit pissed off - she turned that corner at about walking pace


----------



## Utopia (Feb 4, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Well then you're a dick. Don't jump traffic lights, it's dangerous, it's makes pedestrians hate cyclists, take your time cos its not a race.


 
I know but its hard not to, the main reason I use my bike is for speed, (and reliability) and sitting on my bike with an empty road in front of me is hard to resist, I am very careful though and I know where and when to do it and I always watch out for pedestrians PT, honest!


----------



## lenny101 (Feb 6, 2011)

The cyclist died.

http://www.hackneyhive.co.uk/index/2011/02/dalston-junction-cyclist-dies/


----------



## marty21 (Feb 6, 2011)

lenny101 said:


> The cyclist died.
> 
> http://www.hackneyhive.co.uk/index/2011/02/dalston-junction-cyclist-dies/


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2011)

Utopia said:


> "A cyclist is still in ‘a critical but fairly stable’ condition in hospital this morning (Friday) after colliding with a lorry at Dalston Junction on Wednesday evening."
> 
> Fingers crossed......


 
oh right - so that's what i was taking pictures of then

i thought it was just a lorry crash.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 6, 2011)

sad news.


----------



## turing test (Feb 7, 2011)

Warms your heart doesn't it Pickman.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.antic-ltd.com/  these people have bought the White Hart in Clapton (close to the Lea Bridge Road Roundabout) it's where Chimes and the Palace bar were - they've bought the pub bit - the old cinema building is still for sale.

more chat from them here 
http://www.yeahhackney.com/groups/h.../white-hart-new-owners-1/?topic_page=1&num=15

the place has been closed for a few years since the Police managed to get the place closed down due to a lot of violent incidents - I'm guessing they will be converting it into some sort of gastro-pub sort of place - gentrification in Clapton!!!

They own the Dogstar in already gentrified Brixton!!!


----------



## Sue (Feb 16, 2011)

What was happening at the corner of Dalston Lane/Graham Rd last night? Bus sat in the middle of the road, police cars, all taped off. No sign of a crash or anything.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 16, 2011)

dunno but kingsland road going north at the junction was completely at a standstill when i cycled by tonight. so it could be _sheer weight of traffic_?


----------



## boohoo (Feb 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> http://www.antic-ltd.com/  these people have bought the White Hart in Clapton (close to the Lea Bridge Road Roundabout) it's where Chimes and the Palace bar were - they've bought the pub bit - the old cinema building is still for sale.
> 
> more chat from them here
> http://www.yeahhackney.com/groups/h.../white-hart-new-owners-1/?topic_page=1&num=15
> ...


 
Clapton got a bit gentrified after I left - loads of new builds, and that bar place by the old Salvation Army facade. And there was some delis and all the signs of trendy people. 

Now I'm on the Hackney thread, lets talk about Brixton....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 22, 2011)

I went back to viccy park last week - I've been left about 4 months and in that time another deli has opened and the trades-people shop has been replaced by a retro sweet shop.  How do all these hobby shops survive?

give it a few years and tulse hill will have hobby shops I tell ya


----------



## lenny101 (Feb 24, 2011)

Another cyclist hit by a lorry. This time at Old Street roundabout. Hope they are ok.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Clapton got a bit gentrified after I left - loads of new builds, and that bar place by the old Salvation Army facade. And there was some delis and all the signs of trendy people.
> 
> Now I'm on the Hackney thread, lets talk about Brixton....


 
The new owners have been speaking about their plans on another discussion board (Hackney based one) They are thinking of calling the new place The Clapton Hart, and seem to be not in favour of my suggestion, The Black Hart of Clapton - thereby doing themselves out of all the Goth business in the borough


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 28, 2011)

http://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com/

An interesting (to some,  ) new site featuring old radical Hackney publications. 

All from the pre-internet nineties so far (Hackney Community Defence Association, Hackney Against The Cuts (!) and the original Hackney Heckler).


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2011)

spotted a Russell Brand clone today - running for a bus - he was all messy long hair, beard, skinny jeans and manbag - never seen a Brand clone in Hackney before - used to see a lot of Pete Doherty clones - but they seem to have disappeared now.


----------



## Utopia (Mar 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> spotted a Russell Brand clone today - running for a bus - he was all messy long hair, beard, skinny jeans and manbag - never seen a Brand clone in Hackney before - used to see a lot of Pete Doherty clones - but they seem to have disappeared now.


 

Judging by Mr Brand's VERY successful track record with the ladies I would say he's not the worst style icon in the world to imitate!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 3, 2011)

There's a thread here about the ructions at the Town Hall last night:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/344456-Anti-Cuts-Protest-Hackney-Council-6pm-2nd-March


----------



## MrSki (Mar 30, 2011)

Phil Grispo's Hotclub play free tonight at Hackney's favourite Norwegian Pub at 8pm

www.kentonpub.co.uk


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 2, 2011)

British Waterways going after boat peeps in a bid to clean up Hackney waterways before the Olympics. Some yuppie scrote in the comments slagging off boaters who were probably living there before she ever heard of Hackney:

http://www.hackneycitizen.co.uk/201...rs-unite-against-british-waterways-crackdown/

Supposedly they're having a consultation about it:

http://www.britishwaterways.co.uk/media/documents/BW_Lee_Mooring_Proposals_Feedback_Form.doc

Getting a bit fed up with these attempts to gentrify Hackney, got many friends who will be affected by this.  They probably won't be able to go back to squatting either if that gets criminalised in the meantime.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 2, 2011)

marty21 said:


> The new owners have been speaking about their plans on another discussion board (Hackney based one) They are thinking of calling the new place The Clapton Hart, and seem to be not in favour of my suggestion, The Black Hart of Clapton - thereby doing themselves out of all the Goth business in the borough


 
Good name idea! However Clapton hart is good as it references the old name. Should called it white-clapton-chimes-hart-by-the-pavillion. Is that pub by the princess still there?


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 24, 2011)

Another bike under a lorry this afternoon south of Dalston Junction, apparently the bike is in two pieces so not looking good for the cyclist :-(


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> http://www.antic-ltd.com/  these people have bought the White Hart in Clapton (close to the Lea Bridge Road Roundabout) it's where Chimes and the Palace bar were - they've bought the pub bit - the old cinema building is still for sale.
> 
> more chat from them here
> http://www.yeahhackney.com/groups/h.../white-hart-new-owners-1/?topic_page=1&num=15
> ...


 
It has been squatted - after it was squatted for several months before it was sold   gentrification on hold.


----------



## marty21 (May 25, 2011)

has anyone been to Palm2 ? the independent supermarket by the pond,  been using it lately - doesn't seem to have suffered too much from the opening of yet another Tesco Express nearby.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> It has been squatted - after it was squatted for several months before it was sold   gentrification on hold.


 
the squatters have gone - not before ripping out a load of stuff from the building , according to the owners - not the nice type of squatters 

supposed to be opening up in the Autumn.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just seen a link to the Clapton Festival this coming weekend 11th and 12th June
Might be of interest www.claptonfestival.com


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2011)

blossie33 said:


> Just seen a link to the Clapton Festival this coming weekend 11th and 12th June
> Might be of interest www.claptonfestival.com



I'll probably wander down at some point over the weekend.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2011)

apparently Sainsbury's want a slice of Church Street - there's a site behind yum yums - near Whole Foods - the chattering middle-classes will be in uproar 


begging Waitrose to come


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 15, 2011)

i'd fucking hate to see a sainsburys built, not needed or wanted or necessary in any way shape or form.

we've already got an iceland on the high st. 2 packs of 10 caramel slices for £2, class


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> apparently Sainsbury's want a slice of Church Street - there's a site behind yum yums - near Whole Foods - the chattering middle-classes will be in uproar
> 
> 
> begging Waitrose to come



That's a car park isn't it or are you meaning by the units at the side of Wilmer Place?

Can't think why they'd want another branch there when they have one in Stokey High Street and a large one on Stamford Hill


----------



## Sue (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone any idea what was happening round London Fields last night? Helicopters out for hours, police everywhere until about 2:30am. Seemed to be searching for something (torches, poking at undergrowth with sticks) and saw some taking riot shields out the back of a van...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 29, 2011)

some nathan lost a contact lens prolly.

a 73 bus caught on fire this morning on stamford hill somewhere. and the cops taped off the back of a park on butterfield green on monday on a possible sexual assault apparently, which is the second such incident in the area recently (one other in clissold pk), so women are advised to be safe atm in that area by the sounds.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> a 73 bus caught on fire this morning on stamford hill somewhere.



yep, up by the crossroads with upper clapton rd - proper fucked up the traffic this morning - I was stuck on a bus for ages


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 29, 2011)

so was a few people i heard, whole of a10 southbound shut, which sounds a bit over-dramatic for one bus fire to me...


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 29, 2011)

i posted this on the festi forum but as its in hackney i'm gonna cross-pollinate



			
				r0bb0 said:
			
		

> free to get in and some bands, finishes kind of early but you can always pop down a lovely pub on church st.
> (donations to Abney Park Trust to build new children's garden)
> 
> Not Your Average Type Presents ' Abney Park Festival Saturday 2 July 12 noon - 6pm
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so was a few people i heard, whole of a10 southbound shut, which sounds a bit over-dramatic for one bus fire to me...



plus it wasn't on fire when I passed it, and it was actually at the bus stop, not in the middle of the road


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 29, 2011)

r0bb0 said:


> i posted this on the festi forum but as its in hackney i'm gonna cross-pollinate


 
Saturday afternoon fun...nice one


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 1, 2011)

Sue said:


> Anyone any idea what was happening round London Fields last night? Helicopters out for hours, police everywhere until about 2:30am. Seemed to be searching for something (torches, poking at undergrowth with sticks) and saw some taking riot shields out the back of a van...


 
That kept me up. Very annoying. I assumed it was a murderer on the loose or summat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> That kept me up. Very annoying. I assumed it was a murderer on the loose or summat.


 
inspector lost a contact lens.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 1, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> That kept me up. Very annoying. I assumed it was a murderer on the loose or summat.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2011)

^^^^ Nice production on that.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 2, 2011)

innit, i was quite impressed how much work they've done on that


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 2, 2011)

Where did they film that? Anyone know?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 2, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Where did they film that? Anyone know?


.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 3, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Where did they film that? Anyone know?


 
I was thinking the same..

Defo recognise some of the streets around Broadway Market...the two up-two downs etc.

Anyone recognise the estate with the large football pitch they are standing in/around?


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 4, 2011)

r0bb0 said:


> i posted this on the festi forum but as its in hackney i'm gonna cross-pollinate


 
this was kind of fun. nice place. too many crusty dogs.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

I heard that the old Palace night club has been squatted by the previous owner - also heard that it had been bought by a happy clappy church - who are now trying to evict the previous owner - it's on the gazette website


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I heard that the old Palace night club has been squatted by the previous owner - also heard that it had been bought by a happy clappy church - who are now trying to evict the previous owner - it's on the gazette website


 
i noticed the lights outside were on on saturday! thought that was weird. is he going to put on some nights i wonder?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> i noticed the lights outside were on on saturday! thought that was weird. is he going to put on some nights i wonder?


 
might do, he was saying in the gazette that the people wanted his club to re-open, it's all about community!


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 6, 2011)

marty21 said:


> might do, he was saying in the gazette that the people wanted his club to re-open, it's all about community!


i for one would welcome a return to the gazette's "bad old days".

But really, I used to live almost next to that night club and there was hardly any trouble at all. no more than most nightclubs. there are 100s of churches in the area already.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> i for one would welcome a return to the gazette's "bad old days".
> 
> But really, I used to live almost next to that night club and there was hardly any trouble at all. no more than most nightclubs. there are 100s of churches in the area already.



way too many churches


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Jul 6, 2011)

Just saw this- Squatting history walk in Hackney, July 17th

http://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com/2011/07/06/squatting-history-walk-in-hackney-july-17th/


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 8, 2011)

Now with nice flyer!


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone know what was going on last night with all the police/ambulance sirens, around midnight, Mare St area south of the Town Hall? Sounded like more vehicles than the usual Hackney sirens chorus.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 31, 2011)

I heard that Viccy park was re-opening its lido - is that so?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 31, 2011)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I heard that Viccy park was re-opening its lido - is that so?


 
*gasp*


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 1, 2011)

I got all 'oh why did I move from there' about it cos  I met someone at a gig who was like 'oh it's so great around viccy park there's so many gigs on in the park and we got free tickets for lovebox'  and I was 'grrr' I never got free tickets and I just used to be annoyed at all the hipsters....

grass greener/


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Did anyone go to Hackney Wicked this year?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2011)

toblerone3 said:


> Did anyone go to Hackney Wicked this year?



couldn't make it this year as I was away for the weekend, usually go.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 1, 2011)

toblerone3 said:


> Did anyone go to Hackney Wicked this year?



Yes, I went on Saturday - was really good, lots of people and a nice atmosphere, two music stages with bands and other spots where DJs were playing, lots of mini bars, food stalls, a flea market and the opportunity to have a look round alot of the artists studios. 
Really enjoyed it.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2011)

went on Sunday for the first time - not as much art about as i expected, but its a good event - though heard tale of a rampaging gang of aged crack heads robbing people with an angle grinder in the early hours. eek

highlight for me was the brilliant busking robot The Sonic Manipulator - youtube doesnt do him justice - legend from a future age


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I saw him - he was brilliant!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 7, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Where did they film that? Anyone know?



Looks like retreat place/paragon road?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 7, 2011)

Hackney One Carnival postponed because of "police intelligence". Shame imo


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Hackney One Carnival postponed because of "police intelligence". Shame imo


A neighbour of mine who works for London Ambulance has said this is due to suspicions that Hackney Central is a target for riots today. Not enough police to monitor it all.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> A neighbour of mine who works for London Ambulance has said this is due to suspicions that Hackney Central is a target for riots today. Not enough police to monitor it all.



seems very quiet in Clapton tbf - missed all the riotnessness - I was away for the weekend.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> seems very quiet in Clapton tbf - missed all the riotnessness - I was away for the weekend.



I didn't mean it is actually happening now Marty. It has been 'identified' as a possible target today/tonight. This is why the Hackney One event has been postponed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 7, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I didn't mean it is actually happening now Marty. It has been 'identified' as a possible target today/tonight. This is why the Hackney One event has been postponed.


see i don't get that logic, if only because the Hackney One event was due to occur in Clissold Park, and to finish at 5 or 7pm, I think. Whilst that may have required some manpower, they would have been planning for the event for a while. Separately, the need to police Hackney Central is there anyway, there isn't any obvious reason for it to kick off there at all anyway, if it does, the additional staff have already been being drafted in from home counties and other areas of London.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> I didn't mean it is actually happening now Marty. It has been 'identified' as a possible target today/tonight. This is why the Hackney One event has been postponed.


I meant the tottenham stuff -

trying to imagine where flashpoints in Hackney would be - it doesn't have a defined centre - like Brixton, or Tottenham High Rd - so people are more spread out - maybe the yummy mummys will get Latte rage in Church St.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I meant the tottenham stuff -
> 
> trying to imagine where flashpoints in Hackney would be - it doesn't have a defined centre - like Brixton, or Tottenham High Rd - so people are more spread out - maybe the yummy mummys will get Latte rage in Church St.


yeh  barricades of blazing buggies outside the tea shop, lobbing scones at the riot cops....


----------



## Utopia (Aug 7, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yeh  barricades of blazing buggies outside the tea shop, lobbing scones at the riot cops....



Nice, I was along church st around lunchtime.....it was definately simmering!!

Interesting pics on the Guardian live blog by the way.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 7, 2011)

Utopia said:


> Nice, I was along church st around lunchtime.....it was definately simmering!!
> 
> Interesting pics on the Guardian live blog by the way.


thanx.

i've had more views in one day, than i've had for all my other pictures in all the time that i've been on flickr!?


----------



## Utopia (Aug 8, 2011)

"Groups of people outside *hackney* town hall. Security everywhere!" from twitter, possible trouble on the horizon this afternoon????


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 8, 2011)

There seems to be lots of hysteria this afternoon - police telling shops to close etc. But no actual trouble.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 8, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/jessbrammar

ITV bod - looks like it's kicking off by town hall


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2011)

All kicked off round mare street


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2011)

Daniel said:


> All kicked off round mare street


looks like it -


----------



## lighterthief (Aug 10, 2011)

Has this been posted yet?

http://ishackneyriotingyet.com/


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

very quiet in Hackney and london last night, all those police from Manchester seem to have helped....guess they should have been in Manchester though


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2011)

marty21 said:


> very quiet in Hackney and london last night, all those police from Manchester seem to have helped....guess they should have been in Manchester though


south wales police were bravely defending the town hall.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2011)

Hackney recycling campaign....*Give or take day:*

Saturday 17th September, Leabank Square E5

http://www.hackney.gov.uk/Assets/Documents/give-or-take-leabank.pdf


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 13, 2011)

*London Fields Radio*



> London Fields Radio will be producing bespoke radio shows for the local creative community from our radio booth in the window of Wilton Way Cafe. Expect a diverse range of programmes from culture to cooking to calypso. If you want to be part of our mini radio



http://www.londonfieldsradio.com/

https://www.facebook.com/#!/londonfieldsradio?sk=app_2309869772


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 13, 2011)

Is anyone excited or bothered by the proposed Hackney boundary changes?

Hackney North does a land grab on Haringey and gets the Seven Sisters ward, apparently. We also get  Chatham, King’s Park and Wick wards.

Hackney South gains  Clissold, Stoke Newington Central and Dalston wards.

This is pretty nerdy stuff, even for me.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2011)

how on fucking gods own earth can stoke newington be "hackney south"?????  we're bordered on west side by islington, on the north side by haringay, it's a north as you can get in the borough. on the plus side, i can avoid abbott leering through my letter box occassionally i suppose.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

is the village of Clapton still twinned with Stokie village?


----------



## Stash (Sep 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> is the village of Clapton still twinned with Stokie village?


No, looks like Clapton is staying in Hackney North. More like Hackney East/ West now than North/ South. And I'm going to have Diane Abbott for an MP . FFS, I can't stand her!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2011)

Stash said:


> No, looks like Clapton is staying in Hackney North. More like Hackney East/ West now than North/ South. And I'm going to have Diane Abbott for an MP . FFS, I can't stand her!!


don't like her much as well tbh - met her once - wasn't very friendly tbh - plus there was the whole sending her kid off to private school thing


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 13, 2011)

I live in Hackney North -  we don't want Seven Sisters riff raff in with us!!


----------



## Stash (Sep 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> don't like her much as well tbh - met her once - wasn't very friendly tbh - plus there was the whole sending her kid off to private school thing


A mate lived next door to her ~20 yrs ago, so I met her a couple of times over the garden fence. I found her smug, bossy and overbearing. Nothing I've seen or heard since has changed my opinion. And yeah, the school hypocrisy doesn't help either.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 13, 2011)

Heh heh, it's funny how much people get worked up about this, I think!

A few points:

Abbott is odious, but Meg Hillier the current Hackney South MP is just as bad (she's been very evasive about faith schools, for example).

The ward of Stoke Newington Central is basically just Church Street and southern surroundings, so it doesn't border with tottenham. Piccie here.

I live in Cazenove Ward (to the east of Stamford Hill/ Stoke Newington High Street) and am about to move to Lordship Ward (to the west of Stamford Hill, north of Stoke Newington Central).

Personally I think getting rid of Church Street and gaining Seven Sisters is ace.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 13, 2011)

marty21 said:


> don't like her much as well tbh - met her once - wasn't very friendly tbh - plus there was the whole sending her kid off to private school thing


she's never liked blokes with beards mate


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 14, 2011)

blossie33 said:


> I live in Hackney North - we don't want Seven Sisters riff raff in with us!!



Why not?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> she's never liked blokes with beards mate


good reason to keep it


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Stash said:


> A mate lived next door to her ~20 yrs ago, so I met her a couple of times over the garden fence. I found her smug, bossy and overbearing. Nothing I've seen or heard since has changed my opinion. And yeah, the school hypocrisy doesn't help either.


if the changes go through, she will eventually have to move to live in the constituency as she will n longer live in her constituency when the boundaries change - perhaps she will move to Clapton Village..


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 14, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> Why not?



Was joking really.
I don't live in Stokey by the way


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> if the changes go through, she will eventually have to move to live in the constituency as she will n longer live in her constituency when the boundaries change - perhaps she will move to Clapton Village..



Maybe she could move in next door to you so you could charm her round to your beardy ways, Marty?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Maybe she could move in next door to you so you could charm her round to your beardy ways, Marty?


I would so charm her


----------



## Stash (Sep 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> if the changes go through, she will eventually have to move to live in the constituency as she will n longer live in her constituency when the boundaries change - perhaps she will move to Clapton Village..


Just seen my next door neighbours' in the estate agents' window: 6 beds, £1.3m. Please, God, no.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 14, 2011)

I live near the Shakespeare. Which ward am I in now? Is Diane still my MP?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 15, 2011)

Fire in Trewlaney Estate Belsham street ?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 15, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> I live near the Shakespeare. Which ward am I in now? Is Diane still my MP?



I think that's you in the Stoke Newington Central ward. Which is currently Hackney North (Abbott). But the current _proposals_ would put you in Hackney South (Hillier) - I suspect this has a way to run yet though.

I like the Shakespeare.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2011)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I think that's you in the Stoke Newington Central ward. Which is currently Hackney North (Abbott). But the current _proposals_ would put you in Hackney South (Hillier) - I suspect this has a way to run yet though.
> 
> I like the Shakespeare.



Top pub. I guess there's not much to choose between Aboott and Hillier. Will wait and see where the boundaries fall.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> I live near the Shakespeare. Which ward am I in now? Is Diane still my MP?


you moved! you used to be near the Sov!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2011)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I think that's you in the Stoke Newington Central ward. Which is currently Hackney North (Abbott). But the current _proposals_ would put you in Hackney South (Hillier) - I suspect this has a way to run yet though.
> 
> I like the Shakespeare.


better the foul meg hillier than the repugnant abbott


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you moved! you used to be near the Sov!



Indeed. But I ended up drinking more in the Shakey so moved near there instead.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2011)

goldenecitrone said:


> Indeed. But I ended up drinking more in the Shakey so moved near there instead.


I do like the Shakey, must go there more


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.shacklewellarms.com/

went to the Shacklewell Arms last night, boy has it changed, become hoxtonized! they do have a good selection of Ale though.


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 1, 2011)

There was a shooting last night outside the Cat & Mutton.  A copper at the scene told me nobody was hit.  Although, it seems like one woman was wounded.  I've also heard a rumours that a couple of people were shot dead as well as the injurred woman, but nothing seems to back that up.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2011)

Radio news reporting that a woman in ther 30's was shot.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 2, 2011)

Grim. I never drink in the Cat & Mutton but I often pass it early in the evening on my way to the chippy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 2, 2011)

grease on butterfield green last night was good fun.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Oct 27, 2011)

Stamford Hill closed to traffic north of Cazenove Rd tonight, supposedly someone run over a rozzer so don't mind the slight inconvenience of having to cycle around the long way.


----------



## harpo (Oct 27, 2011)

and apparently Kingsland Road closed off with the bomb squad there now.  Don't know any more details.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Grim. I never drink in the Cat & Mutton but I often pass it early in the evening on my way to the chippy


hate that pub - went there a few years ago, bar staff spent most of their time admiring each other and not serving punters


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 27, 2011)

harpo said:


> and apparently Kingsland Road closed off with the bomb squad there now. Don't know any more details.


prolly some hipster spontaneously exploding with dalston ecstasy fixie wankfuck


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2011)

Shell Petrol station on Upper Clapton Rd closed for over a month for revamping - sign suggests drivers go to the Shell in Bow to fill up


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hackney Picturehouse (formerly Ocean) open now.
Looks very nice from the photos I've seen.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, someone facebooked me about the new cinema. Need to get off my lazy arse and go and have a look,


----------



## lighterthief (Oct 28, 2011)

blossie33 said:


> Hackney Picturehouse (formerly Ocean) open now.
> Looks very nice from the photos I've seen.


Hmm as a Hackney exile I look forward to a full report!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hipster spontaneously exploding with dalston ecstasy fixie wankfuck



We've got our front page headline for next week's Gazette.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 28, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yes, someone facebooked me about the new cinema. Need to get off my lazy arse and go and have a look,


looked at website for a few minutes. £11.60 a ticket. predict cinema will last about a year, why does that building always get taken over by people who massively overestimate how much people will pay to go in?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> looked at website for a few minutes. £11.60 a ticket. predict cinema will last about a year, why does that building always get taken over by people who massively overestimate how much people will pay to go in?


£11 fucking 60! I'd expect some very special 'extras' for that!


----------



## Stash (Oct 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> £11 fucking 60! I'd expect some very special 'extras' for that!


£1.60 is a 'booking fee', and it's still cheaper than Vue in Islington. I'll wait 'til they're showing a film I want to see though.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 28, 2011)

it's not the Vue in islington though, it's in hackney, not near any tube... and not too far from the cheaper Rio in dalston, or the Stratford Picture House (which appears to be £9 a ticket no booking fee, even tho it's exactly the same chain). i dunno it just seems like they use that building as a tax write off every time.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 28, 2011)

Rio isn't exactly cheap anymore tbh


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2011)

I prefer going to the Barbican, it's about £7.50 if you are a member (about £20 a year) and it's fairly easy to get to from Hackney


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 29, 2011)

And it's on the same bus route as the considerably cheaper multiplex at Canary Wharf


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2011)

multi shite more like.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 31, 2011)

I happened to go past the new Picture House on Saturday evening, there looked a few people in what I assume is the cafe area which you can see through the windows. I agree it's not very cheap - I imagine they want people to join for the year which costs £30 for a single - then you get £2 off and no booking fee.

To be honest, for watching mainstream films, I think I would rather join Rick Mix in Shoreditch as it's £25 and the discount of £2 makes it £7 at most to see a film. It's not a large cinema but it's fairly new (2003 I think) and the seating is comfortable.

I do like the Rio but not their seating very much!


----------



## boohoo (Nov 3, 2011)

Got this email and thought some of you might be interested.

Also Sunday at 3pm will be a brief talk about the Dalston Peace Mural and the beginning of a campaign to get it restored and looked after!

http://www.whitechapelgallery.org/shop/product/category_id/1/product_id/1008



> *Saturday 5 November 2011: 2-4pm*
> *Dalston Lane Terrace Restoration Plan Drop-in Event*
> *Dalston Eastern Curve Garden*
> * 13 Dalston Lane, E8 3DF*
> ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 3, 2011)

Fireworks at St Mathias Church on Wordsworth Road, N16 which were scheduled for tonight have been put back a week to Thursday 10 November due to "weather predictions" whatever they may be.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 12, 2011)

This is AMAZING in all sorts of ways:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...inner-city-and-its-time-for-me-to-follow.html


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2011)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This is AMAZING in all sorts of ways:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...inner-city-and-its-time-for-me-to-follow.html


I actually know that bloke - through twitter and have met him IRL a few times - he's a Tory. a Gay Tory! and we've had a few drunken discussions about the Tories - I knew he was moving - didn't realise he was THAT pissed off - he used to speak about how much he loved the Cat and Mutton which I think is a truly awful place -


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 12, 2011)

At least one good thing has come out of the riots.

I like the way he justifies moving out of Hackney on the grounds that all the _unpleasant_ people who live here don't have enough empathy _for him_.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 12, 2011)

b


Fozzie Bear said:


> This is AMAZING in all sorts of ways:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...inner-city-and-its-time-for-me-to-follow.html


bye bye


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2011)

He has had a second home in Brighton for a few years - I wasn't that surprised that he moved there permanently- and it's definitely more gay friendly


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 14, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I actually know that bloke - through twitter and have met him IRL a few times - he's a Tory. a Gay Tory! and we've had a few drunken discussions about the Tories - I knew he was moving - didn't realise he was THAT pissed off - he used to speak about how much he loved the Cat and Mutton which I think is a truly awful place -



They do a damn good roast but it's not worth the price. Full of knobs too.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> They do a damn good roast but it's not worth the price. Full of knobs too.


the knob issue is the problem - and the staff - went there (several years ago tbf) and the staff were too busy being hip and beautiful to fucking serve people quickly - chatting to eachother rather than serving punters


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2011)

The narroway's getting pedestrianised next year


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 22, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> The narroway's getting pedestrianised next year


how! where will the buses go!


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 22, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> how! where will the buses go!



Maybe send them down Graham Road? I think I have known them do that on a Sunday when there was roadworks.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> how! where will the buses go!


it becomes a bus carpark at the moment when there's a load of traffic - might make the narrowway pleasant if it is pedestrianised


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 22, 2011)

blossie33 said:


> Maybe send them down Graham Road? I think I have known them do that on a Sunday when there was roadworks.


but how would they get to graham road? at the moment southbound buses go from lower clapton road down the narroway then get to mare street, then to graham road. if the narroway;s shut then the only thing they could do is go all the way down to pembury junction then back up amhurst road, and amhurst road is already jammed with traffic often.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 22, 2011)

marty21 said:


> it becomes a bus carpark at the moment when there's a load of traffic - might make the narrowway pleasant if it is pedestrianised


where will they move the traffic jam too?


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 23, 2011)

rutabowa said:


> but how would they get to graham road? at the moment southbound buses go from lower clapton road down the narroway then get to mare street, then to graham road. if the narroway;s shut then the only thing they could do is go all the way down to pembury junction then back up amhurst road, and amhurst road is already jammed with traffic often.



Ah yes, I see what you mean now.
I was thinking about the number 30 bus from Highbury corner being diverted once down Graham Road.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16384697

not a good start to the new year



> A 20-year-old woman has been found dead after she was abducted from an address in east London where two other people had been stabbed.
> She was taken from Brownlow Road, Hackney, at 07:10 GMT on Monday, and was later found stabbed in a car on Ryder Mews in Homerton, police said.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds a bit murky


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 27, 2012)

London Fields Lido Love Saturday 28th January

Just seen this in the Hackney Citizen though I must admit I've never been to any of them!
Might be interesting.

http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2012/01/24/lido-love-2012-london-fields-lido/

Just noticed tickets are £15 though!


----------



## boohoo (Feb 13, 2012)

Really nice history map though the location of things are a little off!!

http://spitalfieldslife.com/2011/07/21/adam-dants-hackney-treasure-map/

And finally a picture of Roman Sarcophagus found in Clapton in the victorian period.

http://www.museumoflondon.org.uk/postcodes/places/E9.html


----------



## marty21 (Feb 13, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Really nice history map though the location of things are a little off!!
> 
> http://spitalfieldslife.com/2011/07/21/adam-dants-hackney-treasure-map/
> 
> ...


 
so Clapton was full of wealthy Romans at one time - I think they might avoid it when they invade next


----------



## tracy swift (Feb 14, 2012)

BarryB said:


> Obviously you havent heard that London Fields Lido has reopened.
> 
> BarryB


----------



## boohoo (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice picture of Gibbons for those who have forgotten what it looks like!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Nice picture of Gibbons for those who have forgotten what it looks like!


 plus a nice old 253 bus too

I heard that the work on the Clapton Hart is progressing - due to open early April


----------



## boohoo (Feb 20, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I heard that the work on the Clapton Hart is progressing - due to open early April


 
That's good. There are some nice buildings in the area which should be made the most of.


----------



## RubyBlue (Feb 22, 2012)

Just got back from my 1st visit to the Picture House and I loved it! Main screen is amazing and the seating is great - Orange Wednesday so 2 for £10.00. The cafe/bar downstairs was packed and with the renovated Old Ship doing 50% off taste-card deals that's my Wednesday nights sorted 

Previously used the Vue in Islington but the Picture House is far superiour and 10 minutes walk away!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2012)

Apparently the Clapton Hart is opening on May 10th, so not too long now 

I got a letter a while ago about parking in Hackney during the Olympics (lost if of course) something about temporary parking permits being issued - my street included - can't find anything on Hackney website about when all this starts and how we get the permits 

*shakes fist*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> has anyone been in Chatsworth kitchen? was a it chaotic when i went in and had to leave before our food had arrived (they gave us monye back). was a nice cup of coffee though.


 they've closed already - some other place has taken over - a restaurant/cafe/bar - can't remember what it's called atm


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2012)

new cafe on Chatsworth Road - Cakey Muto - gentrification continues - it has a license too, no pubs on that road which is strange - it's a 50s retro place - nice coffee though - slightly hoxton cuntish though- woman serving was talking to a Hoxton cunt mate - she is also a DJ - 

and new pub, the Clapton Hart, near the Lea Bridge Roundabout opens on Thursday night, I will be popping down to have a look and a pint or two.


----------



## Stigmata (May 6, 2012)

marty21 said:


> and new pub, the Clapton Hart, near the Lea Bridge Roundabout opens on Thursday night, I will be popping down to have a look and a pint or two.


 
Let us know about that one, I have friends on Clapton Road but very few good reasons to go and visit them


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> Let us know about that one, I have friends on Clapton Road but very few good reasons to go and visit them


this should provide a reason - although Biddle Brothers is also alright to drink in


----------



## Sunray (May 6, 2012)

Don't you already have permits on your road?  I've always had to pay to park.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Don't you already have permits on your road? I've always had to pay to park.


me?
permit free atm - they are bringing in temp permits for the Olympics though


----------



## lighterthief (May 10, 2012)

Rumours of Starbucks coming to Broadway Market doing the rounds on FB et al, which has a certain air of inevitability about it.  Also just found out that all the lovely old cobbles have been replaced with tarmac during the recent facelift - wtf?


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2012)

anyone coming to the Clapton Hart tonight?- it opens at 6 - New Pub in Clapton!


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2012)

just back from the Clapton Hart - looks great - about 6 ales on - the place isn't finished yet - they have just opened the front - which is enormous tbf - there's still the garden (which is enormous apparently) and other rooms at the back - it could well become my new local.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Rumours of Starbucks coming to Broadway Market doing the rounds on FB et al, which has a certain air of inevitability about it. Also just found out that all the lovely old cobbles have been replaced with tarmac during the recent facelift - wtf?


there's already two starbucks in the borough, one in the dalston c.l.r. james library and the other right on the southernmost edge of shoreditch near the flying horse.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2012)

marty21 said:


> new cafe on Chatsworth Road - Cakey Muto - gentrification continues - it has a license too, no pubs on that road which is strange - it's a 50s retro place - nice coffee though - slightly hoxton cuntish though- woman serving was talking to a Hoxton cunt mate - she is also a DJ -
> 
> and new pub, the Clapton Hart, near the Lea Bridge Roundabout opens on Thursday night, I will be popping down to have a look and a pint or two.


i thought you'd be more of a fountain man, when that was open.


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought you'd be more of a fountain man, when that was open.


never tried the Fountain - the crooked billet is my local - and it's a prey shite pub tbf - no ale at all


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2012)

marty21 said:


> never tried the Fountain - the crooked billet is my local - and it's a prey shite pub tbf - no ale at all


was bombed in the war and the landlord popped his clogs


----------



## marty21 (May 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> was bombed in the war and the landlord popped his clogs


bad times

The Clapton Hart was absolutely rammed last night - clearly a demand for a pub that sells real ale in the area- the place isn't finished yet - no food on yet but I think there are plans to have a restaurant area at the back and open up the huge garden, so should be good for a summer drink.


----------



## Stash (May 14, 2012)

Popped in on Saturday night for a couple. Still a work in progress, but not convinced it could tempt me away from the Pembury.


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2012)

Stash said:


> Popped in on Saturday night for a couple. Still a work in progress, but not convinced it could tempt me away from the Pembury.


it's closer for me - only a 5 minute walk - Pembury takes about 15 minutes or so


----------



## boohoo (May 21, 2012)

Why is the Clissold Leisure Centre closed again???


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 23, 2012)

ARE THE PEOPLE OF STOKE NEWINGTON STILL LIBERAL WHEN GYSPIES COME TO TOWN?
By Simon Childs, Kareem Ghezawi


http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/gypsies-travellers-stoke-newington-north-london

Not bad for Vice...


----------



## teahead (May 23, 2012)

Fozzie Bear said:


> ARE THE PEOPLE OF STOKE NEWINGTON STILL LIBERAL WHEN GYSPIES COME TO TOWN?
> By Simon Childs, Kareem Ghezawi
> 
> 
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/gypsies-travellers-stoke-newington-north-london


I've got contacts inside the Hackney traveller community (Polish and UK strands) - who've told me traveller life is all washed up because the only option on offer in the UK now is forced settlement and discrimination. Polish mate (she advocates for travellers, sets up community art programmes offering low-wage employment and something to do during the day besides watch tv or beg, translates for incomers etc) is a lot franker than that i.e. the best option is to take advantage while keeping out of the hands of the law. e2a - or what she does - compromise, unhappily but legitimately for personal reasons associated with past experiences back home.

I sometimes wonder why settled citizens even bother to consider whether they can/should be involved with with the travelller community, when the basic things required - protected routes of passage instead of sites, trade i.e. value seen in what skills are on offer instead of 'civil behaviour' etc - is so manifestly withheld. Funny to think the Stokey liberals have them and hate them... Travelling lifestyle couldn't be less liberal in lots of ways, and liberalism so easily ignores the conditions necessary to the kind of freedom its values depend on. Liberalism exploits personal freedom at a negotiated cost to others, with that negotiation notionally placed in the hands of government. Most traveller culture (ime) regards western liberalism as unworkable, naive, self-indulgent, cruel and pathetic.


----------



## learydeary (May 28, 2012)

marty21 said:


> never tried the Fountain - the crooked billet is my local - and it's a prey shite pub tbf - no ale at all


 
not far to the soverign...


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2012)

learydeary said:


> not far to the soverign...


True - Clapton Hart is closer just about - and more ale than the Sov


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2012)

https://www.2012gamesparkingpermits.com/hackney/home/

Olympic parking details - if you live in a street without parking restrictions - check here - there will be parking restrictions from 21st June to 9th September 8am-9pm - Monday to Sunday. I checked and they already have my details  so I don't need an actual permit , you can also register for visitor permits as well


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 30, 2012)

What's the latest on The Clapton Hart? Is it finished yet? Beer garden a good place if you've got a friend with a small child?
Whilst I no longer live in Clapton (moved further out to Leyton), it's still a place where other folk I know reside so thinking of checking it out at some point. Cheers!


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2012)

pinkychukkles said:


> What's the latest on The Clapton Hart? Is it finished yet? Beer garden a good place if you've got a friend with a small child?
> Whilst I no longer live in Clapton (moved further out to Leyton), it's still a place where other folk I know reside so thinking of checking it out at some point. Cheers!


 I was in there last week, I don't think the garden is open yet, and food is not being served yet - but will be soon - once the garden is open (I think the garden area is huge) it should be a good place to come with kids (although selfishly I hope it isn't over-run with kids )


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 30, 2012)

marty21 said:


> once the garden is open (I think the garden area is huge) it should be a good place to come with kids (although selfishly I hope it isn't over-run with kids )


Well, I agree with your there as well. A few friends have recently become parents and it's nice to have the option; sometimes pubs that are child-friendly can become psuedo-creches, like The Cuckfield in Wanstead  unless you get there early to get a table, it's suddenly chocka with prams for parents looking to get out the house for a tasty Sunday roast!


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2012)

pinkychukkles said:


> Well, I agree with your there as well. A few friends have recently become parents and it's nice to have the option; sometimes pubs that are child-friendly can become psuedo-creches, like The Cuckfield in Wanstead  unless you get there early to get a table, it's suddenly chocka with prams for parents looking to get out the house for a tasty Sunday roast!


 and then suddenly - the pub starts hiring clowns to entertain the kids


I hate clowns


----------



## Dan U (May 30, 2012)

I went to Hackney today

Hope this helps


----------



## rutabowa (May 31, 2012)

are any roads closed in the area this weekend for jubilee? i'm thinking particularly sunday afternoon, dalston lane to highbury corner...


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2012)

they've put signs up for parking over the olympics - I seem to be registered on-line and I've been told I don't need a permit as they already have my details  this could go go horribly wrong


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2012)

Dan U said:


> I went to Hackney today
> 
> Hope this helps


Hope it helped you.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2012)

marty21 said:


> this could go go horribly wrong


----------



## blossie33 (May 31, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> are any roads closed in the area this weekend for jubilee? i'm thinking particularly sunday afternoon, dalston lane to highbury corner...


 
I know there are street parties on Sunday afternoon in Stoke Newington Church Street and Wilton Way, Hackney Central but I should think you'd be fine going from Highbury corner to Dalston Lane.


----------



## rutabowa (May 31, 2012)

yeah i can't find anything apart from those... no doubt something will come up tho, travel always goes wrong every sunday.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jun 4, 2012)

Passed The Clapton Hart on the bus last night, looked comfortably busy; hope to visit it soon.
Just great to see not only a pub _opening_ instead of closing but also resurrecting what was a previously a building that appeared derelict for a number of years.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2012)

The Olympics is closer than I thought - I went for a walk on the marshes yesterday - we saw the flypast coming over Hackney  and saw the temporary basketball training facility - which is on the marshes behind the Ice rink on Lea Bridge Road - quite a big building - I hope everything goes back to normal when the olympics finish.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I was by the Lea on Tuesday, in the Springfield Park area - I hoped to see the fly past but I must have miscalculated the time 

Did you notice how full of moored boats the Lea is now? They are nose to tail on both sides of the river by the park. I am guessing this is because a) some have been moved up from the Olympic area and b) those without a permanent mooring licence are having to move every few days as British Waterways are now enforcing the regulation?


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's the Clapton Festival again this weekend (starts Thursday) details here;
http://www.claptonfestival.com/


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> I was by the Lea on Tuesday, in the Springfield Park area - I hoped to see the fly past but I must have miscalculated the time
> 
> Did you notice how full of moored boats the Lea is now? They are nose to tail on both sides of the river by the park. I am guessing this is because a) some have been moved up from the Olympic area and b) those without a permanent mooring licence are having to move every few days as British Waterways are now enforcing the regulation?


 they got shifted I think coz of 'lympics


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> It's the Clapton Festival again this weekend (starts Thursday) details here;
> http://www.claptonfestival.com/


 would have gone but now have unexpected family stuff to go to - funeral Thursday in Brum, then holy communion in Bath on the Sunday - my sister still hasn't actually told me about this - my mum texted me this morning


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 14, 2012)

i shall be there!! some good bands on, and the reggae thing in the round chapel.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 15, 2012)

So, anybody going to the Hackney Weekend next week?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/events/e9wmxj

I'm going on the Saturday, and I'm actually getting quite excited now.  Jack White should be great (he's already a fan of Hackney, and I reckon he'll put on a good show).  The dance area is going to be smashed to peices - deadmau5, Annie Mac, Nero, Swedish House Mafia.
There's actually so much spectacle going on around the site I reckon it's gonna be pretty amazing.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> So, anybody going to the Hackney Weekend next week?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/events/e9wmxj
> 
> ...


Yep, going on Saturday - my sister talked me into it - she wanted to  take her 16 yr old son and Hackney residents got reserved tickets - so I live with my sister and her son (as far as Radio 1 Thinks )


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Yep, going on Saturday - my sister talked me into it - she wanted to take her 16 yr old son and Hackney residents got reserved tickets - so I live with my sister and her son (as far as Radio 1 Thinks )


Cool.  Looking forward to any acts in particular?  Any you can admit to that is .


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Cool. Looking forward to any acts in particular? Any you can admit to that is .


I think I'm outside the average age by a few years  but I'll watch Jay Z and Rhiannon - and maybe Kasabian?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I think I'm outside the average age by a few years  but I'll watch Jay Z and Rhiannon - and maybe Kasabian?


You might have a bit of a wait for Rihanna (I assume that's who you meant, Grandad ) - she's not on till the Sunday (seperate ticket required).  Hope this doesn't break hearts, etc.

Just noticed your thread on the event.  Will contribute to that at some point.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> You might have a bit of a wait for Rihanna (I assume that's who you meant, Grandad ) - she's not on till the Sunday (seperate ticket required). Hope this doesn't break hearts, etc.
> 
> Just noticed your thread on the event. Will contribute to that at some point.


my bad  I haven't really looked at all the acts tbf - hence not knowing when Rihanna was playing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I was in there last week, I don't think the garden is open yet, and food is not being served yet - but will be soon - once the garden is open (I think the garden area is huge) it should be a good place to come with kids (although selfishly I hope it isn't over-run with kids )


 
Hi Mart. Clapton Hart update? Pretty certain we should think about an east London meet soon, yah


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Hi Mart. Clapton Hart update? Pretty certain we should think about an east London meet soon, yah


I've been there several times - good selection of ale, cider,etc - no well known brands - fosters, carling,etc - seems to attract a fairly young crowd - no competition apart from maybe biddle brothers - they've just started doing food, haven't tried that yet, and the enormous garden is due to open (or may have already - haven't been there for a couple of weeks) an East London meet at the Clapton Hart, when I can walk home -  I am in favour of this.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I've been there several times - good selection of ale, cider,etc - no well known brands - fosters, carling,etc - seems to attract a fairly young crowd - no competition apart from maybe biddle brothers - they've just started doing food, haven't tried that yet, and the enormous garden is due to open (or may have already - haven't been there for a couple of weeks) an East London meet at the Clapton Hart, when I can walk home - I am in favour of this.


 
After pay day then


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> After pay day then


I got paid TODAY!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I got paid TODAY!


 
I get paid IN TWO WEEKS


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I get paid IN TWO WEEKS


we will never meet


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> we will never meet


 
 I did just apply online to extent my overdraft...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I did just apply online to extent my overdraft...


I was overdrawn yesterday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 15, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I was overdrawn yesterday


 
I'm almost always over drawn. I want some lee-way. Some _more _lee-way


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2012)

Radio1 Hackney Weekend - I'm heading there Saturday with my sister and her 16 year old boy - it'll probably piss down


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 24, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Radio1 Hackney Weekend - I'm heading there Saturday with my sister and her 16 year old boy - it'll probably piss down


Well I ended up having a great time. Festival was really well organised. Felt like a real celebration of Hackney! 

Highlights:
Luv him or hate him Westwood really knows how to get the party started.
The Skints! (Marcia - *swoon* ).
Swedish House Mafia smashed it up (er, fireworks? indoors? yikes!).
Jack White wielded his axe to maximum destructive power. Hotel Yorba a particular crowd favourite.
The Jay-Z performance was actually very exciting I have to admit.
And how about these for secret guests - Labrynth, Rihanna, M.I.A., and... Kanye West!
Not bad.
Great atmosphere. Rain not too bad. Food prices reasonable (if you shopped around). Only real bummer was the arena booze policy.

Tips for those attending today - Welfare (first aid) will give you a free bottle of water if you ask. Nice filing veggie fritters with chilli sauce for £1.50 from the BBQ place next to the Ostrich meat stall. Have fun (*jealous* - actually I'm not - I'm knackered now! - plus I'm going to one of the after-parties later - nerrr!).


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Well I ended up having a great time. Festival was really well organised. Felt like a real celebration of Hackney!
> 
> Highlights:
> Luv him or hate him Westwood really knows how to get the party started.
> ...


can't remember who I saw, stayed about 3 hours odd - there was a nice vibe, spent a fortune on beer , £4 a bottle  lots of security but didn't have to queue for too long - I was speaking to a bloke in the grocers on Chatsworth Rd before hand, I said he'd seen people queueing at 3am! We avoided a lot of the queuing by spending a couple of hours in the Adam and Eve on Homerton High street My nephew from Bath thinks Hackney is 'fucking sick'


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 24, 2012)

marty21 said:


> My nephew from Bath thinks Hackney is 'fucking sick'


 
Hackney Tourist Board are nicking that one.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2012)

went for a walk along the Lea this morning, and the riverside walk has been colonised by Radio 1, they've blocked it from near the Princess of Wales - do past the weekend site -


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmmm... turns out that that was one of Swedish House Mafia's last ever sets.  They've just anounced they are to split!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/18567540


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 25, 2012)

I feel like mentioning that I went to a party in a small pub in Hackney last night - and Rihanna breezed in.  Florence person was also there, and Azelia Banks did a P.A., and fun was had.   </ namedrop blah>


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> I feel like mentioning that I went to a party in a small pub in Hackney last night - and Rihanna breezed in. Florence person was also there, and Azelia Banks did a P.A., and fun was had.  </ namedrop blah>


What pub?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 25, 2012)

marty21 said:


> What pub?


T'was the Birdcage in Columbia Road. That's still Hackney isn't it?

eta:  Actually that's technically Tower Hamlets.  My bad.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> T'was the Birdcage in Columbia Road. That's still Hackney isn't it?
> 
> eta: Actually that's technically Tower Hamlets. My bad.


it's near enough - namedropper


----------



## marty21 (Jun 27, 2012)

heard that the Lea will be closed to foot traffic for the whole of the Olympic period - from July 7th I think - from Lea Bridge Road to past the stadium presumably it is a security thing


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 27, 2012)

marty21 said:


> heard that the Lea will be closed to foot traffic for the whole of the Olympic period - from July 7th I think - from Lea Bridge Road to past the stadium presumably it is a security thing


That's quite shit actually, if true.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought that it was going to be getting shut from Homerton to Bow for a ridiculous 4/5 months, don't often get down that way though so may have changed.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> That's quite shit actually, if true.


they are paranoid about security


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 28, 2012)

marty21 said:


> they are paranoid about security



Does that mean the canal path? Where that Palm Tree pub is? 

My ONLY Olympics plan was to picnic in the long grass by the Regent and people watch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 28, 2012)

Or mayb e I'm confused about where I think it is


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Does that mean the canal path? Where that Palm Tree pub is?
> 
> My ONLY Olympics plan was to picnic in the long grass by the Regent and people watch


yes, the canal path - from Lea Bridge Road to past the Olympic Stadium - not sure but I think the Palm tree is out of that exclusion zone - I like the Palm tree - we should have pints there


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jun 28, 2012)

Map of the closure here:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...0&ll=51.54073,-0.013561&spn=0.041906,0.095358

Might not be accurate though.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 28, 2012)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Map of the closure here:
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ms...0&ll=51.54073,-0.013561&spn=0.041906,0.095358
> 
> Might not be accurate though.


Hmmm... big section of greenway too.  But not quite so bad as I feared from Lea Bridge road to the marshes.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2012)

http://influxpress.com/acquired-for-development-by/

Anyone read this? Acquired for Development? a book about Hackney - been listening about it on Resonance FM this afternoon - looks interesting.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Hmmm... big section of greenway too. But not quite so bad as I feared from Lea Bridge road to the marshes.


we walked down there today - they don't seem to be blocking it from the Lea Bridge Road, there were signs further down the canal - so you will be able to walk past the Filter Beds and further along.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 2, 2012)

marty21 said:


> http://influxpress.com/acquired-for-development-by/
> 
> Anyone read this? Acquired for Development? a book about Hackney - been listening about it on Resonance FM this afternoon - looks interesting.


 
been meaning to get it for a while, and it may come my way as a belated birthday present. If I get it I'll let you know what it's like...

I suspect it will be great and cringeworthy in equal measure.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 2, 2012)

This is pretty great:

*Barry Burke and Ken Worpole: Hackney Propaganda: Working Class Club Life and Politics in Hackney 1870-1900* 
http://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com...-club-life-and-politics-in-hackney-1870-1900/


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2012)

Fozzie Bear said:


> been meaning to get it for a while, and it may come my way as a belated birthday present. If I get it I'll let you know what it's like...
> 
> I suspect it will be great and cringeworthy in equal measure.


 I suspect that too - mrs21 was listening the show on reasonance - her comment - Who are these idiots?


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 2, 2012)

marty21 said:


> http://influxpress.com/acquired-for-development-by/
> 
> Anyone read this? Acquired for Development? a book about Hackney - been listening about it on Resonance FM this afternoon - looks interesting.


 
Yes, I bought it a few weeks ago, haven't finished it yet, have been dipping into it as I've been reading other stuff in between.
It's very interesting, different short stories/articles by different authors with quite different styles.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 3, 2012)

Info on the BBC website about the canal restriction zones around the Olympic Park today

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-18682775


----------



## albionism (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll be back home in Hackney some time in September.
Would very much like to meet up with some Hackney 
urbs for a pint or two


----------



## Dan U (Jul 3, 2012)

I am working in Hackney again today. I walked from haggerston station through albion (?) square, its nice round there


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 3, 2012)

yes Albion Square is a nice-looking, million pound house square.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2012)

albionism said:


> I'll be back home in Hackney some time in September.
> Would very much like to meet up with some Hackney
> urbs for a pint or two


 yep, that would be good


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> Info on the BBC website about the canal restriction zones around the Olympic Park today
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-18682775


 pretty extensive restrictions


----------



## albionism (Jul 3, 2012)

Any good boozers around? Ain't been back home for a while.
I used to drink in the Pub On The Park, The Dove, The Ship
in Mare Street,which i believe is some kind of posh hotel now?
Is the Marie Lloyd still functioning? the former Samuel Pepys?
what a great boozer the old Pepys was!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2012)

albionism said:


> Any good boozers around? Ain't been back home for a while.
> I used to drink in the Pub On The Park, The Dove, The Ship
> in Mare Street,which i believe is some kind of posh hotel now?
> Is the Marie Lloyd still functioning? the former Samuel Pepys?
> what a great boozer the old Pepys was!


 The Ship is a gastro pub now - you can drink in there as well, Pub on the Park and The Dove haven't changed really - we could go to the Jolly Butchers in Stoke Newington - Ale and Cider galore, or the Clapton Hart near the Lea Bridge Roundabout - it is where Chimes used to be - now selling lots of real ale and cider


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jul 3, 2012)

albionism said:


> what a great boozer the old Pepys was!


 
The Royal Sovereign on Northwold Rd in Clapton has a similar atmosphere to the Pepys.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sir Belchalot said:


> The Royal Sovereign on Northwold Rd in Clapton has a similar atmosphere to the Pepys.


 I quite like the Sov - should go there more


----------



## Dan U (Jul 3, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> yes Albion Square is a nice-looking, million pound house square.


 
yeah i can imagine. the little park by haggerston station was alright. i like the conference area for the drinkers as well.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dan U said:


> I am working in Hackney again today. I walked from haggerston station through albion (?) square, its nice round there


 I've worked in  Hackney a few times - really nice to be able to walk to work


----------



## Dan U (Jul 3, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I've worked in Hackney a few times - really nice to be able to walk to work


 
was actually a surprisingly easy commute for me - even coming from far south - big fan of the overground


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2012)

albionism said:


> I'll be back home in Hackney some time in September.
> Would very much like to meet up with some Hackney
> urbs for a pint or two


 
I'd be up for this. Don't know any of you though..


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 7, 2012)

Feaure (and gallery) discussing the gentrification of Chatsworth Road, impact of market etc:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/07/chatsworth-road-frontline-hackney-gentrification
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/gallery/2012/jul/08/chatsworth-road-residents-in-pictures


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 8, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Feaure (and gallery) discussing the gentrification of Chatsworth Road, impact of market etc:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/07/chatsworth-road-frontline-hackney-gentrification
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/gallery/2012/jul/08/chatsworth-road-residents-in-pictures


 I haven't been down chats road for about 5 years - I was surprised at those pictures even though I'd heard that it had changed
I guess it will be like victoria park where it feels good if you have money but poorer residents are maginalised, even if everyone benefits from it looking nicer and *feeling* safer (don't know if areas get safer for everyone)
such a culture of housing haves and have nots  ( I am lucky I am a housing 'have' who can afford to live in a nice flat now in south london btw)


----------



## Rajjie (Jul 8, 2012)

This is probably the most middle class post I've made on Urban, but here goes...

We're having a new kitchen fitted into our Hackney Central flat and the place has obviously become a tip, and we'd like to hire a cleaner for about 2/3 hours. Obviously not actually being middle class we have no idea where to find one/which websites are not dodgy/which companies actually pay cleaners a living wage.

Does anyone have any reccomendations for a firm that would be willing to take on such a small and short-term job?


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 8, 2012)

Crikey, don't want to wade in to all this again, but wouldn't it be simpler to just roll your sleeves up for a couple of hours?


----------



## Rajjie (Jul 9, 2012)

Our landlord has offered to knock the cost off that month's rent. No brainer innit?


----------



## Dan U (Jul 18, 2012)

Lauriston Road - bit fancy round there isn't it. 

Just jumped off the 277 to kill sometime between meetings. Was expecting to find a coffee in Hackney central, never knew that area was there.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 18, 2012)

Dan U said:


> Lauriston Road - bit fancy round there isn't it.
> 
> Just jumped off the 277 to kill sometime between meetings. Was expecting to find a coffee in Hackney central, never knew that area was there.


Welcome to 'Hackney Village'.   (@ it, not you)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I haven't been down chats road for about 5 years - I was surprised at those pictures even though I'd heard that it had changed
> I guess it will be like victoria park where it feels good if you have money but poorer residents are maginalised, even if everyone benefits from it looking nicer and *feeling* safer (don't know if areas get safer for everyone)
> such a culture of housing haves and have nots  ( I am lucky I am a housing 'have' who can afford to live in a nice flat now in south london btw)


 The whole change started 5 years ago when Venetia's opened - the others followed from that - it has been funny to watch them all piling in - the latest is a swedish cafe 

I go down there every weekend - the green grocers (opened before all this started) is brilliant - so we get our fruit and veg from there every week - I do go to the French Deli as well, and have tried the Creperie  

I have lived in the area for 15 years, moved in when no one wanted to live there.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 18, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Welcome to 'Hackney Village'.   (@ it, not you)



It's more poncy than the two surrey market towns i live near! Was it always like that


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dan U said:


> It's more poncy than the two surrey market towns i live near! Was it always like that


 been like it for a long time -


----------



## Dan U (Jul 18, 2012)

marty21 said:


> been like it for a long time -



It resolved my coffee and workspace needs and I avoided buying 48 day aged steak so win win really


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 18, 2012)

Dan U said:


> It resolved my coffee and workspace needs and I avoided buying 48 day aged steak so win win really


Unless you're one of the local families who spent generations building a unique and vibrant community, but who can no longer afford to shop or live there.  Then it's lose lose really.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I have lived in the area for 15 years, moved in when no one wanted to live there.


Shurely 'moved in before no one wanted to live there'?


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Working for Hackney Council these days planning transport.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> Working for Hackney Council these days planning transport.


enjoying it?


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 18, 2012)

marty21 said:


> enjoying it?


 
Yes I'm loving it. I'm having to do the Hackney knowledge at the moment. Learning all the names of all the street names in Hackney. But its tiring me out.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> Yes I'm loving it. I'm having to do the Hackney knowledge at the moment. Learning all the names of all the street names in Hackney. But its tiring me out.


 we should have a hackney drink - I want to check out the Cock on Mare street which re-opened last week, apparently it has about 20 ales on 

I did a lot of walking around our fair borough at the weekend - Saturday walked down Chatsworth Road - stopped for breakfast at the new Swedish place - Cooper and Woolf - alright - it was busy and they didn't have enough staff on - continued down Chatsworth to Homerton - where they had fenced off the road in preparation for the torch relay - then on to Hackney Wick and another breakfast at the Hackney Pearl - (we skipped lunch) and then back to Clapton.

Sunday when it was very hot - walked along the Lea to where they block the towpath  there was a little protest there - with a BBQ , about 70 people there - they were also protesting about Leyton Marsh - the temporary basketball arena has been built behind the ice rink on Lea Bridge Road - apparently LOCOG have been to court against the leyton marsh group and are trying to get £20k out of them  

then I walked back to Chatsworth, past the new Matchbox development - on Homerton Road/Lea - built on the site of the old Matchbox factory - massive development - on to the Market - and then home - I was a little sunburnt at the end .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 23, 2012)

Saw the carnival procession on Saturday.

Then later on watched the Olympic torch zoom down Church Street. Lots of waiting and then 5 seconds of "wooo!".

Depressing seeing everyone cheer anything that went past including random motorbike cops and corporate sponsor vans.

But... I was pleased to see a protestor sneak into the torch procession! An old guy on a doctored boris bike bedecked with slogans about Barclays ripping off pensioners.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 23, 2012)

i saw the torch go past by accident, from a pub. it was pretty exciting actually having all the people in the street.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2012)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Saw the carnival procession on Saturday.
> 
> Then later on watched the Olympic torch zoom down Church Street. Lots of waiting and then 5 seconds of "wooo!".
> 
> ...


so you didn't notice the buxom brazilians with nothing on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2012)

toblerone3 said:


> Working for Hackney Council these days planning transport.


(((toblerone3)))


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 23, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> so you didn't notice the buxom brazilians with nothing on.


 
I most certainly did


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 23, 2012)

Hamdy's (the "porn free" newsagent on Stoke Newington High Street) has been in trouble with the olympic branding police for having "unauthorised bunting" on show: http://www.stokenewingtonchambers.co.uk/take-down-that-bunting/

He was understandably livid about it when I was in there on Saturday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2012)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hamdy's (the "porn free" newsagent on Stoke Newington High Street) has been in trouble with the olympic branding police for having "unauthorised bunting" on show: http://www.stokenewingtonchambers.co.uk/take-down-that-bunting/
> 
> He was understandably livid about it when I was in there on Saturday.


fuck the olympic branding police


----------



## Stash (Jul 23, 2012)

marty21 said:


> we should have a hackney drink - I want to check out the Cock on Mare street which re-opened last week, apparently it has about 20 ales on
> Snip...


 Popped into the reopened Cock tavern on Saturday evening for a pint. Don’t think they’re fully up to speed yet as about half the ales were off, but they did have five real ciders and perries on. Very different from my last visit to watch the football on a Saturday lunchtime about a year ago; the bloke next to us skinning up on the table whilst maintaining a cheery conversation with the barmaid before asking me for a light. I miss that place .


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Stash said:


> Popped into the reopened Cock tavern on Saturday evening for a pint. Don’t think they’re fully up to speed yet as about half the ales were off, but they did have five real ciders and perries on. Very different from my last visit to watch the football on a Saturday lunchtime about a year ago; the bloke next to us skinning up on the table whilst maintaining a cheery conversation with the barmaid before asking me for a light. I miss that place .


I remember a few drunken evenings there, I was never a regular, but sometimes popped in for a late one


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 23, 2012)

would love to meet up not on here for the next week or so much due to temporary homelessness. flat is being painted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2012)

marty21 said:


> we should have a hackney drink - I want to check out the Cock on Mare street which re-opened last week, apparently it has about 20 ales on


no. i know a better place: gillett square, there's generally 20-30 beers beiong drunk.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 24, 2012)

i heard the reopened Cock is terrible and expensive.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 24, 2012)

The Ship is now a tedious room.  Like being at a weird office party.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> The Ship is now a tedious room. Like being at a weird office party.


 it's more of a restaurant really isn't it  - went there a few weeks ago - food was alright tbf


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 24, 2012)

marty21 said:


> it's more of a restaurant really isn't it - went there a few weeks ago - food was alright tbf


I think it thinks it's a hotel!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> I think it thinks it's a hotel!


 does it have rooms as well ? 

The Clapton Hart could be a hotel btw - there is a lot of space upstairs


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 24, 2012)

marty21 said:


> does it have rooms as well ?


Yep.


marty21 said:


> The Clapton Hart could be a hotel btw - there is a lot of space upstairs


I'm really hoping they put some futher bars and stuff up there.


----------



## Sue (Jul 24, 2012)

Stash said:


> Popped into the reopened Cock tavern on Saturday evening for a pint. Don’t think they’re fully up to speed yet as about half the ales were off, but they did have five real ciders and perries on. Very different from my last visit to watch the football on a Saturday lunchtime about a year ago; the bloke next to us skinning up on the table whilst maintaining a cheery conversation with the barmaid before asking me for a light. I miss that place .


 
Was only in there the once, not long before it closed. The regulars had ordered pizza and insisted we share it


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 25, 2012)

i walked in the clapton hart last night and walked straight back out. not for me.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 25, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i walked in the clapton hart last night and walked straight back out. not for me.


I can understand that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i walked in the clapton hart last night and walked straight back out. not for me.


"doing the clapton walk"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Hackneyites  

Look: http://www.newham.com/page/summer/n...ympic_games_on_big_screens/1033,10,0,0,0.html

The park marked as West Ham Lane Recreation Ground is apparently Stratford Park and there are showing all the events on a big screen, if you fancy it. Nearer to the Stadium for the fireworks 

You lot get Haggerston Park for outdoor viewing http://www.hackney.gov.uk/haggerston-park-to-screen-games.htm and also Victoria Park for Tower Hamleters http://www.towerhamlets.gov.uk/news__events/news/may/be_a_part_of_the_2012_games.aspx but they say something about tickets and then 'subject to capacity'...


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 25, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> I can understand that.


i'm taking my custom to the Three Sisters if i want to sit outside this summer... a view of the park, rather than a brick wall/clapton roundabout. plus cheapish drinks. downside is no ale of course but the lager is cold


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i'm taking my custom to the Three Sisters if i want to sit outside this summer... a view of the park, rather than a brick wall/clapton roundabout. plus cheapish drinks. downside is no ale of course but the lager is cold


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i walked in the clapton hart last night and walked straight back out. not for me.


 I quite like it tbh


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i'm taking my custom to the Three Sisters if i want to sit outside this summer... a view of the park, rather than a brick wall/clapton roundabout. plus cheapish drinks. downside is no ale of course but the lager is cold


 you can drink in the garden now out the back - fairly small atm but it will get bigger when they get rid of a load of rubble etc which is currently behind a fence


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 25, 2012)

Hackney newsagent’s bunting falls foul of Olympic brand policing.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 25, 2012)

marty21 said:


> you can drink in the garden now out the back - fairly small atm but it will get bigger when they get rid of a load of rubble etc which is currently behind a fence


i had a quick look out back but it was all dusty and not very pleasant. i really dislike the decor, and the layout (lots of little round tables like a restaurant, and lots of SOFAS!). it didn't really feel like a pub to me. also i didn't like the crowd. I do realise that i was only in there for about 30 seconds so am being entirely unfair though.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 25, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i had a quick look out back but it was all dusty and not very pleasant. i really dislike the decor, and the layout (lots of little round tables like a restaurant, and lots of SOFAS!). it didn't really feel like a pub to me. also i didn't like the crowd. I do realise that i was only in there for about 30 seconds so am being entirely unfair though.


Well I like the decor, and the (slightly contrived) crumbled grandeur look they've gone for (either that or it's not finished yet!).
The beers and ciders are fantastic too.
It's the crowd thing that gives me cause to pause. I'm happy to mix with anyone - but it does feel a bit... cliquey? unrepresentative of the local community anyway, put it that way.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am local, I go there, I am representative of the local community


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 25, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I am local, I go there, I am representative of the local community


Yeah, me too.  It's just that Hackney has been so good at mixing people up in the past.  I think we're world class at getting communities intermingled, with interesting results.  It just feels as though a lot of the types you see in the Hart don't appear on the high street, and don't join in much with local affairs.
Obviously everyone local is part of the community, but I'd rather see a wider cross-section.

Typed hurriedly as I'm on the way back to work, but it's an interesting area of debate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I am local, I go there, I am representative of the local community


So clapton's full of bearded slacker poets who like a drink then


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 25, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I am local, I go there, I am representative of the local community


i don't think you are very representative of the people who i saw in the clapton hart though! i would go in the pub that you are representative of, of course.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> So clapton's full of bearded slacker poets who like a drink then


if only.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> So clapton's full of bearded slacker poets who like a drink then


 there are thousands of us


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like Centreprise are in a dispute with the Council.

http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2012/08/08/centerprise-eviction-threat-looms/

There far less interesting stuff for me in the bookshop these days, but I think it's still a good community resource...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 10, 2012)

> *Dalston peace mural painter dies*
> 
> Mick Jones, who painted the anti-war artwork in Dalston Lane in the 1980s, has passed away aged 68


 

http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2012/09/10/dalston-peace-mural-painter-dies/


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, I didn't realise he was the son of Jack Jones, the trade union guy (just read it in the link).
It's a great painting.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 11, 2012)

New website about the history of Chats Palace, the venue/community centre and former library (and gig venue):

http://whatischatspalace.wordpress.com/

Also includes a bunch of old posters for Hackney festivals, protests etc which they found in the loft!


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 11, 2012)

The '84 poster is a mock Olympics. Oh, how they must have chortled at the idea of an Olympics playing out on Hackney Marshes!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2012)

New Pizza place in Upper Clapton, Sourdough Pizza Cafe, near the junction of Northwold Rd and Upper Clapton Rd, they opened last week, just had some gorgeous pizza from them - they are planning on selling local craft beers, and cocktails. They also do a pop up Pizza place at the E5 bakehouse in London Fields. Will definitely use it again.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 19, 2012)

marty21 said:


> New Pizza place in Upper Clapton, Sourdough Pizza Cafe, near the junction of Northwold Rd and Upper Clapton Rd, they opened last week, just had some gorgeous pizza from them - they are planning on selling local craft beers, and cocktails. They also do a pop up Pizza place at the E5 bakehouse in London Fields. Will definitely use it again.


Are they open?  They didn't look it, just yesterday! I've been looking forward to them opening - been watching them doing it up.  Looks great.  Being Clapton - I give em three months tops .  (Kind of kidding, kind of not).


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Are they open?  They didn't look it, just yesterday! I've been looking forward to them opening - been watching them doing it up. Looks great. Being Clapton - I give em three months tops . (Kind of kidding, kind of not).


 
Definitely open - we popped up there at 6ish tonight - we got some takeaway pizzas - they also gave us some wine  a wine salesman had been around a left some samples 

I know what you mean about the 3 months thing  I'm hoping they will last longer - they seem really enthusiastic - I hope it succeeds.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 20, 2012)

marty21 said:


> New Pizza place in Upper Clapton, Sourdough Pizza Cafe, near the junction of Northwold Rd and Upper Clapton Rd, they opened last week, just had some gorgeous pizza from them - they are planning on selling local craft beers, and cocktails. They also do a pop up Pizza place at the E5 bakehouse in London Fields. Will definitely use it again.


And you were worried that gentrification would never get to upper clapton


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> And you were worried that gentrification would never get to upper clapton


true - we'll see if they get beyond the 3 month period - there have been a fair few attempts -  no chains have ever tried - apart from the Shell station - and Sainsbury's for a while at Shell - although it was a shit Sainsbury's - the bank left about 15 years ago - not even KFC or McD have had a sniff - and the pizza place is reasonably priced - mrs21 said it was cheaper than Vesuvio (?) on the roundabout.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 20, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> And you were worried that gentrification would never get to upper clapton


I'm more worried about what will happen when it does!


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 20, 2012)

marty21 said:


> true - we'll see if they get beyond the 3 month period - there have been a fair few attempts -  no chains have ever tried - apart from the Shell station - and Sainsbury's for a while at Shell - although it was a shit Sainsbury's - the bank left about 15 years ago - not even KFC or McD have had a sniff - and the pizza place is reasonably priced - mrs21 said it was cheaper than Vesuvio (?) on the roundabout.


Do you remember the curry place that was in the location that the new pizza is now in? Really fantastic food - lovely people running it - closed after 3 months .

Mind you they had some *unusual* business practices - it was basically pay-one-price (about 6 quid I think), and they would bring you whatever you wanted. Plus they did Mount Gay rum, but had no idea about measures, so just used to pour up your glass like they do in Spain. Very nice! (but in retrospect - no wonder they ended up going under ).


----------



## marty21 (Sep 20, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Do you remember the curry place that was in the location that the new pizza is now in? Really fantastic food - lovely people running it - closed after 3 months .
> 
> Mind you they had some *unusual* business practices - it was basically pay-one-price (about 6 quid I think), and they would bring you whatever you wanted. Plus they did Mount Gay rum, but had no idea about measures, so just used to pour up your glass like they do in Spain. Very nice! (but in retrospect - no wonder they ended up going under ).


 We don't eat around there a lot tbf - occasional fish and chips from the place on Southwold Rd near the station - and the odd kebab from a place further up - plus pizza from Vesuvio near the roundabout. There was briefly a Thai place - Bagabon, at the old pub by the roundabout - used to be called the Kings Head - they converted it into housing but left a commercial unit on the ground floor - the thai place lasted about 3 months - it's probably been empty now for 10 years


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2012)

http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2012/10/01/the-depot-art-gallery-studio-cafe/

The Tram Depot, a stone's throw from where I live - a new studio/gallery/cafe 




> The buzzing launch party last Saturday – brimming with east London artists – offered a glimpse into what can be expected of this venue: young and trendy. Is Clapton heading towards becoming the new Dalston?


 
a new pizza place, now a new gallery/studio/cafe - where will the gentrification end ?

Haven't been to this new place yet - will check it at the weekend.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 2, 2012)

i walked past that new pizza place on saturday... they should put a proper sign up! using the old shop sign might be trendy in shoreditch, but in upper clapton it just looks like a derelict shop until you get right outside.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i walked past that new pizza place on saturday... they should put a proper sign up! using the old shop sign might be trendy in shoreditch, but in upper clapton it just looks like a derelict shop until you get right outside.


 most of the shops on Upper Clapton Road look a bit derelict tbf  - I think they have put a sign up now though


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 2, 2012)

marty21 said:


> http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2012/10/01/the-depot-art-gallery-studio-cafe/
> 
> The Tram Depot, a stone's throw from where I live - a new studio/gallery/cafe
> 
> ...


 
That's interesting- I've got a mate who has his welding etc workshop at the Tram Depot and they've all been fighting a battle with the landlord for the last few years to stop him turning them into "luxury" flats. Hopefully this means they can stay. They had an open day there in the mid 90s that another mates' band played at iirc.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2012)

Fozzie Bear said:


> That's interesting- I've got a mate who has his welding etc workshop at the Tram Depot and they've all been fighting a battle with the landlord for the last few years to stop him turning them into "luxury" flats. Hopefully this means they can stay. They had an open day there in the mid 90s that another mates' band played at iirc.


 I'm not sure how permanent this is tbh - hopefully the 'Luxury' flat plan will be dropped - there are a lot of businesses in there - lots of local jobs etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2012)

looks like the kingsland's gone. cops shut it down last week - there's something on the hackney licensing site about them making an application for a review of the license. there was a poster in the window last week, which had gone by saturday so i think they've probably surrendered their license. the same thing happened with the duke of york on downham road which has reopened as a foul yuppie bar (and taken over half the fucking pavement), so i fear the worst for dalston.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> looks like the kingsland's gone. cops shut it down last week - there's something on the hackney licensing site about them making an application for a review of the license. there was a poster in the window last week, which had gone by saturday so i think they've probably surrendered their license. the same thing happened with the duke of york on downham road which has reopened as a foul yuppie bar (and taken over half the fucking pavement), so i fear the worst for dalston.


the battle for dalston was lost some time ago I fear around the same time that bethnal green road got taken over by brick lane
the shoreditch colonies


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> the battle for dalston was lost some time ago I fear around the same time that bethnal green road got taken over by brick lane
> the shoreditch colonies


Yes: but the kingsland was our quartre bras


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> looks like the kingsland's gone. cops shut it down last week - there's something on the hackney licensing site about them making an application for a review of the license. there was a poster in the window last week, which had gone by saturday so i think they've probably surrendered their license. the same thing happened with the duke of york on downham road which has reopened as a foul yuppie bar (and taken over half the fucking pavement), so i fear the worst for dalston.


 Used to go there a few years ago - old fashioned boozer, quite liked it , sad it has closed


----------



## Sue (Oct 14, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> looks like the kingsland's gone. cops shut it down last week - there's something on the hackney licensing site about them making an application for a review of the license. there was a poster in the window last week, which had gone by saturday so i think they've probably surrendered their license. the same thing happened with the duke of york on downham road which has reopened as a foul yuppie bar (and taken over half the fucking pavement), so i fear the worst for dalston.


 
That's where I always meet a friend for a few pints due to the lack of normal pubs round there. What a shame, nice boozer, friendly staff and customers. Did find it a bit strange when I was in there a bit ago though that they had a bouncer on the door. Given the average age of the clientele was about 70 and it was a Wednesday night or something, couldn't quite work out what the deal was.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2012)

Sue said:


> That's where I always meet a friend for a few pints due to the lack of normal pubs round there. What a shame, nice boozer, friendly staff and customers. Did find it a bit strange when I was in there a bit ago though that they had a bouncer on the door. Given the average age of the clientele was about 70 and it was a Wednesday night or something, couldn't quite work out what the deal was.


On fri I saw they'd reopened, popped in for a quick drink, they've got their license back


----------



## Sue (Oct 14, 2012)

Good news. May have to nip in myself soon.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2012)

Had Sunday Lunch at the Clapton Hart - very nice - very stuffed afterwards


----------



## pinkychukkles (Oct 29, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Had Sunday Lunch at the Clapton Hart - very nice - very stuffed afterwards


Damnit - still haven't got there yet...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 1, 2012)

Went to Sodo Pizza tonight - it really is a great place - a film crew were in tonight - taking up most of the tables , drinking tea  we did manage to get a seat though, had a really spicy pizza  and moved James Bond Actor Ben Whishaw (he plays Q in Skyfall) who was taking up space  well, he offered to move as we wanted to sit down, they were filming something in Glamourous Clapton


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 2, 2012)

I booked this gig at Biddle Brothers this Monday, it i sa guy over from america for a few days Viking Moses. it is free entry! read all his good press: https://www.facebook.com/events/290821374367663/?fref=ts


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2012)

anyone been to the Pig's Ear Beer Festival?- on at the Round Chapel until Saturday  - probably going on Friday evening


----------



## pinkychukkles (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, have been. It's great and even better than when it was at the pre-Hackney Picturehouse aka Ocean now that it's in the Round Chapel. Don't pass up an opportunity to go if you can; hope I can get down there at some point although looking more like tomorrow atm if at all  .


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2012)

pinkychukkles said:


> Yes, have been. It's great and even better than when it was at the pre-Hackney Picturehouse aka Ocean now that it's in the Round Chapel. Don't pass up an opportunity to go if you can; hope I can get down there at some point although looking more like tomorrow atm if at all  .


 I did go a few years ago and enjoyed it - there was a bit of an urban drink up then - meant to go last year but pre-refreshed on the way and didn't make it


----------



## lighterthief (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn I miss the Pigs Ear beer festival


----------



## Stash (Dec 5, 2012)

Going Friday & Saturday nights this year, so will be pacing myself by sticking to halves.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 6, 2012)

I went on Tuesday as it always gets rammed later on. saw stig and rich! of these boards there (as i do every year!) and from them got the recommendation of the best beer there that i had which was "Robins Red" from the Hackney bar (all hackney beers). they brew it at the Cock so it only travelled for about 10 minutes.


----------



## drewg (Dec 7, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Damn I miss the Pigs Ear beer festival


Damn me too
Off to the Jolly Butcher's, Stokie to make up for it.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ended up not making it there  but did try out the new Craft Beer place in Islington, very good, and had a couple in the Jolly Butchers before heading home


----------



## Sue (Dec 18, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> On fri I saw they'd reopened, popped in for a quick drink, they've got their license back


 
Was in the Kingsland on Saturday. Packed out with hipsters...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2012)

Sue said:


> Was in the Kingsland on Saturday. Packed out with hipsters...


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 20, 2012)

calling all hackettes: the bell in walthamstow has been reopened by antic and is actually a pretty decent place for a pint now. and when i say pretty decent, i mean really nice! they are also going to be running the chequers down the market, which is currently being refurbed. should any of you fancy heading a couple of miles east like


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone know of any New Year's Eve do's in or around Hackney? Preferably reggae or soul themed, preferably non-hipster...bit of a tall order I know


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2012)

dolly's gal said:


> calling all hackettes: the bell in walthamstow has been reopened by antic and is actually a pretty decent place for a pint now. and when i say pretty decent, i mean really nice! they are also going to be running the chequers down the market, which is currently being refurbed. should any of you fancy heading a couple of miles east like


yep, I'll check it out , Antic run the Clapton Hart and have done a good job there imo


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh and there is a new cafe on upper clapton road, in a building near the roundabout, which has been boarded up for over 15 years - ever since I moved here - haven't been in yet - might be hipsterish


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 20, 2012)

scalyboy said:


> Does anyone know of any New Year's Eve do's in or around Hackney? Preferably reggae or soul themed, preferably non-hipster...bit of a tall order I know


 
Reggae Roast at the Big Chill house is the closest I know of. Not Hackney and probably not hipster-free either... 

http://www.reggaeroast.co.uk/events/


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 20, 2012)

marty21 said:


> yep, I'll check it out , Antic run the Clapton Hart and have done a good job there imo


 
let me know if you do, could join you for a drink


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 20, 2012)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Reggae Roast at the Big Chill house is the closest I know of. Not Hackney and probably not hipster-free either...
> 
> http://www.reggaeroast.co.uk/events/


 Cheers Fozzie


----------



## drewg (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone noticed the George Orwell on Essex Road is now the Hops and Glory? Had a paint job and got posh beer now. Same cellar guy from the Jolly Butchers


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2012)

drewg said:


> Anyone noticed the George Orwell on Essex Road is now the Hops and Glory? Had a paint job and got posh beer now. Same cellar guy from the Jolly Butchers


I'm in favour of posh beer


----------



## drewg (Dec 21, 2012)

You'll love the Hops and Glory then
More bottles in the fridge than a dutch brown bar 4 casks and 10 kegs, 
No fosters


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 21, 2012)

drewg said:


> Anyone noticed the George Orwell on Essex Road is now the Hops and Glory? Had a paint job and got posh beer now. Same cellar guy from the Jolly Butchers


 
Is it as rammed as the Butchers? Might pop in. Or squeeze in, as the case may be.


----------



## Sue (Dec 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


>


 
...wearing 'I love Hackney' badges. Was tempted to ask the guy in the velvet jacket and bow tie if Hackney loved him back.


----------



## drewg (Dec 21, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Is it as rammed as the Butchers? Might pop in. Or squeeze in, as the case may be.


Not rammed. Needs some more people


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 18, 2013)

Seen this outside Dalston Junction station entrance - looks like hipsters may have done it, but  anyway


----------



## marty21 (Mar 9, 2013)

Lower Clapton Road pub, The Windsor Castle has closed and has apparently been bought by hipster types 



> The Windsor Castle is to become a gastropub to open in “6 to 8 weeks”. The owners are the same crowd that run The Old Blue Last in Shoreditch and Birthdays in Dalston


 

http://www.yeahhackney.com/groups/h...e-e5-due-for-a-new-owner/?topic_page=1&num=15


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, this'll change things: http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddes.../2013/mar/12/david-adjaye-hackney-fashion-hub


----------



## marty21 (Mar 13, 2013)

http://huntanddartoncafe.com/

Went to this place on Sunday - new cafe on Lower Clapton Road - food was alright - huge doorstep sarnies - from what I understand - it is some sort of art project - so the cafe is an art installation, and me going there and having a ham sandwhich and a coffee, also part of an art installation

I AM ART 


Hackney what have you become!


----------



## drewg (Mar 23, 2013)

Why have more people taken up cycling in Hackney than anywhere else in London. More people commute by bike than by car.
A Hackney councillor explains in his blog
http://cycleandwalkhackney.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/cycling-and-walking-in-hackney.html


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2013)

The old Irish pub on Lower Clapton Road, Fitzgerald's? Is now being refurbished - not sure what  it going to become - if it is new bar/pub, will this make lower clapton even more hipsterish? new cafes opening, new bars,etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2013)

marty21 said:


> The old Irish pub on Lower Clapton Road, Fitzgerald's? Is now being refurbished - not sure what it going to become - if it is new bar/pub, will this make lower clapton even more hipsterish? new cafes opening, new bars,etc


oh - was past the auld closed crown and shuttle - it's reopening in the next few days


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> oh - was past the auld closed crown and shuttle - it's reopening in the next few days


I never went to the old one - what was it like?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I never went to the old one - what was it like?


Never went but at some point fash drank there and there were strippers. It will probably be a vile yuppie hellhole unfortunately.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 30, 2013)

drewg said:


> Why have more people taken up cycling in Hackney than anywhere else in London. More people commute by bike than by car.
> A Hackney councillor explains in his blog
> http://cycleandwalkhackney.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/cycling-and-walking-in-hackney.html


hackney is flatter than many other parts of london and it has lots of through ways to cycle off the roads
plus it doesn't have a tube and until the overground expanded it didn't have that many rail links either


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2013)

2 new pubs have opened near me , The Windsor Castle on Lower  Clapton Rd, opens in Friday I think, owned by some Shoreditch bar owners (can't remember the name of their Shoreditch place) supposed to be real ale and food available - the previous Windsor Castle was a bit nondescript tbh

Also the Star (previously the 3 sisters) Hackney Downs ,opened last week I think, haven't been there yet again supposed to have real ale and food - use to like the old boozer


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2013)

Just been to the Windsor Castle, good selection of ale, which will expand, had a nice lunch, not cheap, £30 for a couple of drinks and  2 Sunday lunches, liked it though. Big beer garden out the back, friendly staff , will go back.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 5, 2013)

Went to the Star - enjoyed it.  Atmospheric lighting, friendly staff, had some interesting conversations with randoms (sign of a good pub in my books).  Had a really splendid ale (forgot the name ).

Popped my head in Winsor Castle.  Didn't fancy it.  Vast and not very personal.  But to be honest we didn't give it a proper chance, so I'll probably try it again sometime.  Went Biddles instead (was bloody fab).

I remember when Biddle Brothers seemed just a little bit pretentious and arty, but now, compared to the new places, it feels positively down-to-earth and normal, even slightly divey (in a good way) .


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Went to the Star - enjoyed it. Atmospheric lighting, friendly staff, had some interesting conversations with randoms (sign of a good pub in my books). Had a really splendid ale (forgot the name ).
> 
> Popped my head in Winsor Castle. Didn't fancy it. Vast and not very personal. But to be honest we didn't give it a proper chance, so I'll probably try it again sometime. Went Biddles instead (was bloody fab).
> 
> I remember when Biddle Brothers seemed just a little bit pretentious and arty, but now, compared to the new places, it feels positively down-to-earth and normal, even slightly divey (in a good way) .


I will try the Star next week, must admit I am a fan of all these ale pubs opening up in Clapton - but I'd like some of the old style pubs to remain as well - still drink in the Crooked Billet every now and again - that needs to stay - and seems popular with the locals still


----------



## alsoknownas (May 5, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I will try the Star next week, must admit I am a fan of all these ale pubs opening up in Clapton - but I'd like some of the old style pubs to remain as well - still drink in the Crooked Billet every now and again - that needs to stay - and seems popular with the locals still


I agree about keeping the old pubs (I feel sorry for the Windsor Castle regulars, who seemed like an interesting bunch - can't see a single one of them feeling welcome or comfortable in the new place).

However (and I might be about to be a bit of a snob ), I wouldn't hold up the Billet as a decent example.  I frickin hate it in there.  Miserable buggers mostly.  Filthy bogs.  Football-first atmosphere.  Slight edge of menace (but still strangely devoid of atmosphere).

For your genuine decent old-skool boozer I reckon the Anchor & Hope wins hands down.  They'd be a riot if they tried to gentrify that.


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> I agree about keeping the old pubs (I feel sorry for the Windsor Castle regulars, who seemed like an interesting bunch - can't see a single one of them feeling welcome or comfortable in the new place).
> 
> However (and I might be about to be a bit of a snob ), I wouldn't hold up the Billet as a decent example. I frickin hate it in there. Miserable buggers mostly. Filthy bogs. Football-first atmosphere. Slight edge of menace (but still strangely devoid of atmosphere).
> 
> For your genuine decent old-skool boozer I reckon the Anchor & Hope wins hands down. They'd be a riot if they tried to gentrify that.


they  are  fairly  miserable in  the billet tbf- It is my closest pub, so I go there out of habit, and as I'm fairly regular - the regulars are ok with me - haven't been much of late though - the hart is almost  as close  - and has a lovely selection of ales - the Billet has John Smiths


----------



## rutabowa (May 7, 2013)

£4 a pint of ale in the Star, pah.
the new Cock on mare street is actually great though, a perfect reopening where they kept all the good bits of the old place and kept it cheap but just added good beer and a good jukebox and stripped back all the decor.


----------



## Sue (May 7, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> £4 a pint of ale in the Star, pah.
> the new Cock on mare street is actually great though, a perfect reopening where they kept all the good bits of the old place and kept it cheap but just added good beer and a good jukebox and stripped back all the decor.


 
Mmm, was in the Cock last week for the first time since its refurbishment. Tried a few of the beers (four between us) but wasn't overly impressed -- they were all very perfumy tasting which I'm not a fan of and quite a few of the others were really strong (5.5+%) so wasn't up for trying those. Maybe I was unlucky with what they had on at the time but not sure I'll be rushing back.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> £4 a pint of ale in the Star, pah.
> the new Cock on mare street is actually great though, a perfect reopening where they kept all the good bits of the old place and kept it cheap but just added good beer and a good jukebox and stripped back all the decor.


 They only had 1 ale on when I was there yesterday - food wise - it seems to be variations on hotdogs and nothing else - presumably they will start doing more food - it didn't look that different tbh - same layout as far as I could remember - new flooring - and painted, and I'm sure there used to be a pool table in there - now gone


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2013)

Sue said:


> Mmm, was in the Cock last week for the first time since its refurbishment. Tried a few of the beers (four between us) but wasn't overly impressed -- they were all very perfumy tasting which I'm not a fan of and quite a few of the others were really strong (5.5+%) so wasn't up for trying those. Maybe I was unlucky with what they had on at the time but not sure I'll be rushing back.


 quite like the perfumy tasting ones myself


----------



## Sue (May 7, 2013)

marty21 said:


> quite like the perfumy tasting ones myself


 
Weirdo...


----------



## Stigmata (May 9, 2013)

Call me lazy but I like to sit down with a drink, and there's not much chance of that in the Cock. I still rate the Pembury above it.


----------



## rutabowa (May 9, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Call me lazy but I like to sit down with a drink, and there's not much chance of that in the Cock. I still rate the Pembury above it.


i've only ever been in Cock in the afternoon so i've aways got a seat. yeah i wouldn't want to have to stand really. i still go for the pembury in general though i dislike the new painted walls.


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2013)

http://www.refinery29.com/clapton-london



> The Ultimate Guide To London's Hottest Hipster 'Hood


 


> When it comes to hip and happening places in London, one might not _immediately_ think of the district formally known as "murder mile." But, just like its fellow Hackney hipster hot spots, Shoreditch and Dalston, Clapton has reinvented itself.
> 
> That’s right, the artists have moved further east — northeast, to be exact — and with them, Clapton has inherited a host of quirky cafes, a night vintage market, and even a curiosity shop to satisfy even the most enthusiastic taxidermy fancier. Let us show you around.


 
OMG,   I am   a   hipster     stretches the borders   of   Clapton a  little  bit,  some  of   the places I have never heard of tbh


----------



## rutabowa (May 10, 2013)

marty21 said:


> http://www.refinery29.com/clapton-london
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the people who wrote it have ever been to the places either, they say that Mess cafe is in a converted warehouse on an industrial estate. It is actually just on a shopping street with lots of other cafes.


----------



## Stash (May 10, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> I don't think the people who wrote it have ever been to the places either, they say that Mess cafe is in a converted warehouse on an industrial estate. It is actually just on a shopping street with lots of other cafes.


 And that picture's years old & all; it's had a complete refit since then.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2013)

marty21 said:


> http://www.refinery29.com/clapton-london
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have the short tight trousers and facial hair of the hipster poseur?


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> do you have the short tight trousers and facial hair of the hipster poseur?


no to both - the facial hair is street drinker chic


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2013)

marty21 said:


> no to both - the facial hair is street drinker chic


laziness


----------



## Stash (May 10, 2013)

marty21 said:


> http://www.refinery29.com/clapton-london
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (((hipsters))) It's not their fault; they need somewhere to go now Company magazine is all over Dalston (although their definition of Dalston seems to include London Fields, Haggerston, Stoke Newington and Mare Street). Travel section, FFS.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 16, 2013)

Went t'ut Cock.  Flamin' marvelous.  One of my favourite destination boozers is the Southampton Arms in Tufnell Park.  This is by the same bods, with the same emphasis on real beers and ciders, and sparse settings.  Veggie scotch eggs?  What's not to like?

I also had a luverly tour of their downstairs microbrewery, and learned all about enzymes, and hops and that.


----------



## Sue (May 29, 2013)

God, when did that Foxtons open on Mare St?


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2013)

OMG ! Tesco express has opened in Upper Clapton, opposite Petrol Station, we can no longer claim to be a non chain shopping destination


----------



## eoin_k (May 29, 2013)

Sue said:


> God, when did that Foxtons open on Mare St?


 
I was going to get indignant about that, but then just ended up wondering what took them so long.  Its not like they are going to contribute much to the pace of gentrification.


----------



## Sue (May 29, 2013)

eoin_k said:


> I was going to get indignant about that, but then just ended up wondering what took them so long. Its not like they are going to contribute much to the pace of gentrification.


 
True, must've opened really recently -- walk past there a lot and sure I would've noticed it, given it's probably visible from space.


----------



## rutabowa (May 30, 2013)

it is definitely recent, i noticed it last time i walked down there instantly. but it does fit in right there.


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> it is definitely recent, i noticed it last time i walked down there instantly. but it does fit in right there.


 haven't been down that way for a few months but yep - it probably does fit in there - I can't imagine them opening one on Upper Clapton Road though


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone know why the police are searching the west side of London Fields with a fine tooth comb?


----------



## Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Just walked along past the lido and didn't see anything, Where exactly?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 5, 2013)

They're de-nitting it.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2013)

shocking news!



> We are getting reports of exciting changes happening at the Crooked Billet on Upper Clapton Road. The pub is due to reopen in early July and will be serving up East London, By The Horns, Sambrooks, Hackney and Crate beers. There will also be a micro-brewery and the largest beer garden in East London. Food will be simple and authentic (sausage roll sold by the inch!) and entertainment will comprise a weekly quiz. More details as and when they emerge. You heard it here first.


 
from East London and  City CAMRA !

Very surprised at this - seemed popular with the regulars (I count myself as one, although my visits have tailed off since the Hart opened)


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2013)

I did notice it was closed when I went past this evening - car park closed with loads of builder's vans.

Thinking about it - even though I will go there as it is my closest pub - It is a pity it has closed - all of the old style pubs in the area have closed down or been renovated - The Swan - no longer a pub - The Windsor Castle - gone all gastro - Fitzgerald's - closed for refurbishment into flats/commercial unit - The Princess of Wales - has been done up - more gastro - The one next door - the Gone Aground? now being converted into a temple I think - there was one by the lea bridge roundabout - The Old King's Head which is now a closed down restaurant (that closed about 15 years ago tbf) I think the Wishing Well is still old style (although I haven't been there for a while) and there is a pub in Stamford Hill which is old style - seems unfair on old style Clapton drinkers tbh


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 10, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Thinking about it - [...] seems unfair on old style Clapton drinkers tbh


To be honest I agree. I know we've done this before, but although it's nice to see some groovy new pubs (Cock, Star, etc.), I hate the way people are being turfed out. I won't shed a tear for the passing of the old Crooked Billet, but I have to admit that it was a very popular pub, and probably very central to several people's lives.
Perhaps those people will be welcomed back (and feel welcome) in the new set-up. But all to often there's a kind of cultural apartheid put in place.
I'm not going to pre-judge the place. Mates of mine know the people involved and have said good things. I'm also a bit torn - I'm loving the new variety of eats and drinks in the area. I just hate when it's done in a manner that excludes. Not the Hackney way at all.


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 11, 2013)

I've often wondered - where do the original drinkers go when their pub has been done up/gentrified? Do they find another pub, or just drink at home instead? marty21, where would be the closest old-style pub to the Crooked BIllet? (I was surprised to see it closed up the other day from the bus, I'd always thought of it as quite popular)


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> I've often wondered - where do the original drinkers go when their pub has been done up/gentrified? Do they find another pub, or just drink at home instead? marty21, where would be the closest old-style pub to the Crooked BIllet? (I was surprised to see it closed up the other day from the bus, I'd always thought of it as quite popular)


there used to be more of a choice for them - The Swan was sold off despite a lot of opposition,and is now a community centre, I'd say the prices will rise in the Billet, it was £3.30 a pint of Kronenburg in there, £3 a pint of Fosters, I doubt they will still be on tap in the new place,they aren't on tap at the new Windsor Castle. The Billet had benefitted from similar pubs being closed down. I'd guess the Wishing Well by the Narrow Way would be an alternative (haven't been there for a while) that pub in Stamford Hill, maybe the Wheatsheaf, I think it's called, in Stoke Newington - all are more of a walk/bus ride for locals - maybe the Sovereign?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> I've often wondered - where do the original drinkers go when their pub has been done up/gentrified? Do they find another pub, or just drink at home instead? marty21, where would be the closest old-style pub to the Crooked BIllet? (I was surprised to see it closed up the other day from the bus, I'd always thought of it as quite popular)


Where would you suggest people on eg downham road go to drink when the acton, the auld ivy house, the mitre, the trafalgar and the downham park tavern have all closed down, the fox and the duke of york have been gentrified to fuck, o'riordans has shut and the rosemary branch doesn't seem open in the day: plus it's been somewhat poshed up. I suppose they largely drink at home.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 11, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I'd say the prices will rise in the Billet, it was £3.30 a pint of Kronenburg in there, £3 a pint of Fosters, I doubt they will still be on tap in the new place,they aren't on tap at the new Windsor Castle.


On the other hand, the new owners might clean the toilets once in a while .


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> On the other hand, the new owners might clean the toilets once in a while .


 they were awful tbf - tried to avoid them if I could


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 11, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I'd say the prices will rise in the Billet, it was £3.30 a pint of Kronenburg in there, £3 a pint of Fosters


 Good prices, yeah, hard to imagine the new owners won't substantially increase those. 


marty21 said:


> - maybe the Sovereign?


Royal Sovereign on Northwold Road? I like that place, interesting people there, and good music too.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Good prices, yeah, hard to imagine the new owners won't substantially increase those.
> 
> Royal Sovereign on Northwold Road? I like that place, interesting people there, and good music too.


 that's the one - closest one to the Billet - can't imagine the regulars going to the Hart tbf


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 11, 2013)

the pembury is a good mix of people now... it gets lots of "old hackney" as well as new. it is cheap too.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 11, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Royal Sovereign on Northwold Road? I like that place, interesting people there, and good music too.


Seconded for sure.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2013)

the new owners of the Billet contacted me on twitter - according to them - they still want it to be a boozer - they don't want to drive away the old regulars

however they will have 5 real ales on (making this old regular very happy) and will try and put on my fave - Dark Star American Pale Ale for the opening night  - July 2nd or 3rd apparently

they are romancing me


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 13, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Royal Sovereign on Northwold Road? I like that place, interesting people there, and good music too.


 
Always friendly folk in the Sov. And a good beer garden in summer. Can get quite rammed when the weather is good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2013)

marty21 said:


> the new owners of the Billet contacted me on twitter - according to them - they still want it to be a boozer - they don't want to drive away the old regulars
> 
> however they will have 5 real ales on (making this old regular very happy) and will try and put on my fave - Dark Star American Pale Ale for the opening night  - July 2nd or 3rd apparently
> 
> they are romancing me


you're confusing 'very happy' and 'drunk'


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 13, 2013)

marty21 said:


> the new owners of the Billet contacted me on twitter - according to them - they still want it to be a boozer - they don't want to drive away the old regulars
> 
> however they will have 5 real ales on (making this old regular very happy) and will try and put on my fave - Dark Star American Pale Ale for the opening night  - July 2nd or 3rd apparently
> 
> they are romancing me


Sounds alright. How much will a pint cost though


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Sounds alright. How much will a pint cost though


I'm guessing they will price  themselves similar or just under the Hart - so maybe  £3.60 - £4

They've painted the place now - looks totally different, it has the same paint job since 1996 as far as I remember


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 16, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I'm guessing they will price themselves similar or just under the Hart - so maybe £3.60 - £4
> 
> They've painted the place now - looks totally different, it has the same paint job since 1996 as far as I remember


Went past it on the bus earlier - sign in window said "proper pub grub". Also went down Chatsworth Road today, saw the market for the first time, hadn't been there for c.3 years - OMG big changes


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Went past it on the bus earlier - sign in window said "proper pub grub". Also went down Chatsworth Road today, saw the market for the first time, hadn't been there for c.3 years - OMG big changes


I like the market - usually go every Sunday - get our veg from the grocery on Chatsworth Rd every week - MDR I think they are called


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 16, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I like the market - usually go every Sunday - get our veg from the grocery on Chatsworth Rd every week - MDR I think they are called


Best green grocers for miles and miles around. Stunning. (If it's the one I'm thinking of - green and white striped awning?)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 17, 2013)

> Hackney Homemade Markets
> London Gypsy Orchestra are playing in the Narrow Way (now no buses!) and outside the market on 29th June. https://www.facebook.com/londongypsyorchestra


----------



## marty21 (Jun 17, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Best green grocers for miles and miles around. Stunning. (If it's the one I'm thinking of - green and white striped awning?)


 that's the one - cash only!  they could do with some better apples tbf - but apart from that - top notch


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 20, 2013)

> 19 June
> *Free ticket giveaway for Wireless, Hard Rock Calling and Electric Daisy Carnival festivals*


 
http://www.destinationhackney.co.uk...rd-rock-calling-olympic-park.asp#.UcLVUVEX56N


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.destinationhackney.co.uk...rd-rock-calling-olympic-park.asp#.UcLVUVEX56N


 have emailed


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 20, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.destinationhackney.co.uk...rd-rock-calling-olympic-park.asp#.UcLVUVEX56N


Thanks, I'm going to try for that there Electric Daisy wotsit .


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2013)

They have laid a lawn in the crooked billet car park, and spotted a battered leather sofa inside , shabby chic?


----------



## Gavin Redknap (Jun 27, 2013)

Is there anywhere that isnt shabby chic nowadays?  I am very hopeful for this pub after the relatively disappointing Windsor Castle (far too posh) and Three Sisters (trying too much to be cool). The garden alone sells it to me. As does living about three minutes stumbling distance. Hope they can keep their prices down and make the old guard feel at least a little welcome. 

Hello all, by the way.


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello Gavin. Where's the Three Sisters?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Hello Gavin. Where's the Three Sisters?


The Three Sisters is now called The Star, and is up by Hackney Downs

Hello Gavin


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2013)

*Leandro Erlich: Dalston House
26 June 2013 - 4 August 2013
1-7 Ashwin Street, Dalston, E8 3DL

Internationally known for his captivating, three-dimensional visual illusions, Argentine artist Leandro Erlich has been commissioned by the Barbican to create a new installation in Dalston.

Resembling a theatre set, the detailed facade of a Victorian terraced house – recalling those that once stood on the street – lies horizontally on the ground with mirrors positioned overhead. The reflections of visitors give the impression they are standing on, suspended from, or scaling the building vertically.

Sited on a vacant lot on Ashwin Street, Erlich will design and decorate the façade to resemble the houses that previously stood on the block. Erlich’s installation will be accompanied by talks, workshops and live performances, exploring themes related to the project, including architectural history, urbanism, and perception, which will be developed in collaboration with local organisations.

http://www.barbican.org.uk/artgallery/event-detail.asp?ID=14756

*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> *Leandro Erlich: Dalston House
> 26 June 2013 - 4 August 2013
> 1-7 Ashwin Street, Dalston, E8 3DL
> 
> ...



Will be heading there soon , can't make it this weekend though .


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 30, 2013)

I happened to be in Dalston this afternoon so I went to see the house, it's  really good


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2013)

Crooked Billet re-opens on Wednesday the 3rd July - anyone else heading there that night?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2013)

Not I said cock robin


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 1, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Crooked Billet re-opens on Wednesday the 3rd July - anyone else heading there that night?


Can't make it then, but will be interested in anyone's report.


----------



## klang (Jul 1, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> *Leandro Erlich: Dalston House*
> *26 June 2013 - 4 August 2013*
> *1-7 Ashwin Street, Dalston, E8 3DL*


 
saw that on Thursday, worth a visit. It's fun.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Can't make it then, but will be interested in anyone's report.


 they are promising some free drink and food


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 1, 2013)

marty21 said:


> they are promising some free drink and food


Got a class that night, but maybe I'll try to make it after all


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2013)

Crooked Billet was absolutely rammed last night - they had 16 staff on and couldn't cope - won't be like that every night - I popped in early when it wasn't as rammed - good selection of ales - lovely garden. Went back at 10.15, and it was heaving! Met an old uni mate I haven't seen in about 20 years, his brother is the owner of the place, which was nice, met the owner as well, nice fellah. Didn't try the food but it was only a limited menu last night, very young crowd - a bit hoxton cunt tbh - hopefully that won't always be the case. It was however good to see a lot of the old regulars in there, maybe it will turn out to have a mixed crowd.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 4, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.destinationhackney.co.uk...rd-rock-calling-olympic-park.asp#.UcLVUVEX56N


Thanks again.  Got tix for Electric Daisy Blah, and my kids got tix for Wireless thanks to you .


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 4, 2013)

Also, went to The Crooked Billet. One can only commend the changes. Local boozers have to adhere to some basic standards before I feel massive sympathy for their demise (decent loos, non-threatening atmosphere, I'm not asking for much). So I can't really claim to have shed a tear when the new signs went up and they started rolling out the turf. But the last thing I'd want on my doorstep is a Hoxton Twat UFO, so I went along with a slight bit of trepidation.

First off - the place is nice. Loverly beers (I settled on the Hackney New Zealand Pale Ale). And actually now it's not such a grim temple to Sky football, etc. you can see just how nice the pub itself is - plenty of room, interesting features, and now a massive garden area. Fab.

The clientelle did seem slightly tilted towards the Hoxton (should I be saying Dalston?) end of the scale, but encouragingly some of the locals were back for a punt, and it could, fingers-crossed, be just the right place to attract a genuinely mixed range of punters. That would really seal it for me.  We'll see...


----------



## Gavin Redknap (Jul 5, 2013)

Went there last night (as well) and the old boys were happily sitting in their usual place. They seemed as happy with the changes as everyone else, minus I guess the extra 90p a pint. I'm personally well chuffed that my proper local is the best pub refurb job in an area that is now full of pub refurbs.

By the way, for anyone local, its the Ickburgh Road annual street party tomorrow (saturday). Fifth year we've done it and it gets bigger every year. Bring beer and barbeque foodstuffs.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2013)

Gavin Redknap said:


> Went there last night (as well) and the old boys were happily sitting in their usual place. They seemed as happy with the changes as everyone else, minus I guess the extra 90p a pint. I'm personally well chuffed that my proper local is the best pub refurb job in an area that is now full of pub refurbs.
> 
> By the way, for anyone local, its the Ickburgh Road annual street party tomorrow (saturday). Fifth year we've done it and it gets bigger every year. Bring beer and barbeque foodstuffs.


 Ickburgh thing looks good, alas we are in Oxford this weekend, was good meeting you briefly on opening night, it was a bit too manic to have a proper chat, next time !


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 5, 2013)

how much is a pint in there? i don't understand why al the refurbs have to put their drinks up by £1 when the pembury can keep to £3.20.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 5, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> how much is a pint in there? i don't understand why al the refurbs have to put their drinks up by £1 when the pembury can keep to £3.20.


Not sure as we ran a tab.  Had three pints and two vodka sodas for about 17 quid.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> how much is a pint in there? i don't understand why al the refurbs have to put their drinks up by £1 when the pembury can keep to £3.20.


£3.70 was the cheapest one I had, pretty similar pricing to the Hart .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 11, 2013)

This just in (not by me, but I am pretty sure I will be going to both):

*Two Radical history walks of bits of Hackney*

*1) Stokey Church Street and suchlike*
2pm Sunday 21st July
from North East entrance to Clissold Park
(by the gate on Queen Elizabeth’s Walk, London, N16, near the lakes)

400 years of squatters, levelers and urban revolutionaries.

*2) Dalston to Stokey Cop Shop*
6pm Thursday 1st August
from Gillett Square, London, N16

Includes: police spies, police killings, community organising, anti-fascism, ’81 riots, refugee squats, armed struggle and just how shit does someone have to be to get roads named after them?

_“All welcome, especially those who know more than us about these things.”_


----------



## Sue (Jul 11, 2013)

Helicopter flying low over London Fields/Hackney Central. Anyone know what's happening?


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 11, 2013)

They seem to be buzzy around here regularly.  I was right under them and it was far from obvious what they were looking for.  I'm starting to think it is just general overt surveillance to remind the local kids on the estates that the Met is watching them.


----------



## Sue (Jul 11, 2013)

eoin_k said:


> They seem to be buzzy around here regularly. I was right under them and it was far from obvious what they were looking for. I'm starting to think it is just general overt surveillance to remind the local kids on the estates that the Met is watching them.


 
Normally it's a bit later at night IME which is why I was wondering if something specific was happening.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 11, 2013)

Apparently there was an 'incident' at Dalston and buses diverted, may be unconnected though, too far away?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2013)

Have a look! 

http://www.eastendfilmfestival.com/programme

http://www.newvoicesfestival.org.uk/


----------



## Sue (Jul 11, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Apparently there was an 'incident' at Dalston and buses diverted, may be unconnected though, too far away?


Could be this.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## scalyboy (Jul 11, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 36133


Solution Sound played there last year, was a great (free) day out!


----------



## Stash (Jul 12, 2013)

Dolphin threatened with closure by Police

http://dalstonist.co.uk/campaign-launched-to-save-the-dolphin-from-closure/


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2013)

Stash said:


> Dolphin threatened with closure by Police
> 
> http://dalstonist.co.uk/campaign-launched-to-save-the-dolphin-from-closure/


 overkill - drunk people taking their laptops and ipods into pubs and losing them - I know someone who had a laptop nicked from the Jolly Butchers - if I'm drinking on my own in Hackney - I make sure I have my manbag with me if I nip to the loo or get a drink


----------



## colacubes (Jul 12, 2013)

marty21 said:


> overkill - drunk people taking their laptops and ipods into pubs and losing them - I know someone who had a laptop nicked from the Jolly Butchers - if I'm drinking on my own in Hackney - I make sure I have my manbag with me if I nip to the loo or get a drink


 

There was a spate of this in various clubs/bars in Brixton.  The police made them put in ID scanners in response   Only way you can get in is to have your photo ID (passport/driving licence only) scanned.  Tis shit.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2013)

colacubes said:


> There was a spate of this in various clubs/bars in Brixton. The police made them put in ID scanners in response  Only way you can get in is to have your photo ID (passport/driving licence only) scanned. Tis shit.


 I don't carry around photo id - my driving licence is an old paper one as I haven't moved since they brought the new ones in - and who carries around a passport to get into a pub?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 12, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I don't carry around photo id - my driving licence is an old paper one as I haven't moved since they brought the new ones in - and who carries around a passport to get into a pub?


 

Well quite.  I've not been into any of them since it's been brought in.  I have photo driving licence but fucked if I'm having my ID scanned.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Well quite. I've not been into any of them since it's been brought in. I have photo driving licence but fucked if I'm having my ID scanned.


 is business down in those pubs or are they so achingly hip and vibrant that punters submit to the scan (which kind of makes them unhip and unvibrant iykwim)


----------



## colacubes (Jul 12, 2013)

marty21 said:


> is business down in those pubs or are they so achingly hip and vibrant that punters submit to the scan (which kind of makes them unhip and unvibrant iykwim)


 

In one of them it doesn't seem to be affected given the queues outside on a Friday or Saturday.  Don't know about the others.  I suspect given the crowd they attract (i.e. young people ) probably not.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 12, 2013)

kingsland road (shoreditch end) is all ID only these days. and nearly every bar in mexico city centre at the night.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> kingsland road (shoreditch end) is all ID only these days. and nearly every bar in mexico city centre at the night.


 do you mean Mexico city in Mexico or is it a renamed part of Hackney I didn't get the memo about?


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 12, 2013)

the one in Mexico.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 12, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> the one in Mexico.


That's well Mexico


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 12, 2013)

marty21 said:


> do you mean Mexico city in Mexico or is it a renamed part of Hackney I didn't get the memo about?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> the one in Mexico.


 that's good to know


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2013)

by the way, the last time I drank in Mexico city was in 1987, I did have my passport, but didn't need ID - ID scanners were way , way in the future - a future we would have personal flying machines in - and the city would look like that one in Bladerunner


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 12, 2013)

marty21 said:


> by the way, the last time I drank in Mexico city was in 1987, I did have my passport, but didn't need ID - ID scanners were way , way in the future - a future we would have personal flying machines in - and the city would look like that one in Bladerunner


I had to show ID going to bars in New York a few years ago, have to be over 21 IIRC - which was quite flattering to be asked to prove it


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 12, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> kingsland road (shoreditch end) is all ID only these days. and nearly every bar in mexico city centre at the night.


At first I thought you meant an edgy new bar/club with a Mexican drug war theme: 'Ciudad Shoreditch'. Leave your automatic weapons at the door, enjoy an organic artisan tortilla with a craft Mexican beer, but try not to be kidnapped and later be found dead by the side of the Kingsland Road. It's well mental mate! You may think I jest, but...'Favela Chic'...


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 12, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> At first I thought you meant an edgy new bar/club with a Mexican drug war theme: 'Ciudad Shoreditch'. Leave your automatic weapons at the door, enjoy an organic artisan tortilla with a craft Mexican beer, but try not to be kidnapped and later be found dead by the side of the Kingsland Road. It's well mental mate! You may think I jest, but...'Favela Chic'...


 
i have seen that place! i had to go in for a stag do once too. horrendous


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 12, 2013)

marty21 said:


> by the way, the last time I drank in Mexico city was in 1987, I did have my passport, but didn't need ID - ID scanners were way , way in the future - a future we would have personal flying machines in - and the city would look like that one in Bladerunner


if you are foreign you can pretty much get in without one anyway, they just do a quick search. or give 20 pesos to the security. it is more to stop violence than for age


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 12, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 36133


 I will almost certainly be going to this Whitecross St party, went last year and it was good fun. (Would have liked to go one of the radical Stokie walks, as in Fozzie's link upthread, but Solution Sound trump that).
So if any other Urbanz are there, let's say hello. I am male, between 40 and 50 years old (cough), have very short hair and a tattoo of three hares on my left arm. Will almost certainly be with the Mrs. I may also be wearing a reggae-themed T-shirt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> I will almost certainly be going to this Whitecross St party, went last year and it was good fun. (Would have liked to go one of the radical Stokie walks, as in Fozzie's link upthread, but Solution Sound trump that).
> So if any other Urbanz are there, let's say hello. I am male, between 40 and 50 years old (cough), have very short hair and a tattoo of three hares on my left arm. Will almost certainly be with the Mrs. I may also be wearing a reggae-themed T-shirt


 will look out for hare tattoos in the Billet, and other Hackney drinking establishments


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello Hackney-folk 

I've just discovered Hackney WickED - it happens to fall on the weekend of my birthday so thought I might pop along, possibly. I was wondering if anyone had any strong opinions either way about it? Worth checking out? Ta


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hello Hackney-folk
> 
> I've just discovered Hackney WickED - it happens to fall on the weekend of my birthday so thought I might pop along, possibly. I was wondering if anyone had any strong opinions either way about it? Worth checking out? Ta


 been a few times - I think it was cancelled last year because of 'lympics - if the weather is nice - it is a nice afternoon out


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 12, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hello Hackney-folk
> 
> I've just discovered Hackney WickED - it happens to fall on the weekend of my birthday so thought I might pop along, possibly. I was wondering if anyone had any strong opinions either way about it? Worth checking out? Ta



Ooh, is it on again this year? They couldn't have it in 2012 because of the Olympics. Went the year before, it was great, lots of music  things going on, market stalls and open day at many of the artists studios. Loads of people went.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 12, 2013)

On another note, went into Hackney central this afternoon to see the new film about Wikileaks (fascinating) and  I see the buses no longer go down Narrow Way which seems to be causing hold ups round the corner by the Pembury Tavern.

Does anyone know what's happening with the Lord Cecil? The last time I went past there was scaffolding on the one side but that's gone now. Looked like one of the boarded upper windows  was slightly open, has it been squatted?


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jul 13, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> Ooh, is it on again this year? They couldn't have it in 2012 because of the Olympics. Went the year before, it was great, lots of music things going on, market stalls and open day at many of the artists studios. Loads of people went.


 
Don't think that there's any music stages this year.  Did have a great vibe, like being at a massive daytime squat party.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jul 13, 2013)

2 outside events on the edges of Hackney tomorrow:

Pukes & friends on a canal barge:

http://www.eastlondonadvertiser.co...._for_free_concert_on_regent_s_canal_1_2266813

Bit hot for dressing up in Victorian clothes mind:

http://www.timeout.com/london/things-to-do/the-markfield-steampunk-convivial

Couple of events coming up from Core Arts starting in Stokey graveyard next week:

http://www.corearts.co.uk/html/events.html 

Plus Clapton Festy on 28th September.


----------



## klang (Jul 13, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> but Solution Sound trump that).


when and where's that?


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 13, 2013)

dp


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 13, 2013)

littleseb said:


> when and where's that?


Tis here, from Rutita1's post above. If it's anything like last year it should be a grand day out!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.hackneyisfriendly.co.uk/ 

Distinctly un-Mexico.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 17, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> http://www.hackneyisfriendly.co.uk/
> 
> Distinctly un-Mexico.


 
see this is why i moved away.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 17, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> see this is why i moved away.


 
It's so fucking _twee_.


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2013)

_a hub of friendliness._


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 17, 2013)

OMFG.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> http://www.hackneyisfriendly.co.uk/
> 
> Distinctly un-Mexico.


Kill them with fire


----------



## Sue (Jul 17, 2013)

Heading up there in a bit. Should I drop in and say hello?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 17, 2013)

Sue said:


> Heading up there in a bit. Should I drop in and say hello?


 
I think people should say _something_, but possibly not that.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 17, 2013)

Also this:

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new...ondon_fields_fashion_hub_in_hackney_1_2282088



> Prince Andrew officially opened an old Hackney Community College campus which has been transformed into an innovative shared workspace for fashion and creative professionals called The Trampery London Fields.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 17, 2013)

_The Trampery London Fields._


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> _The Trampery London Fields._


should have tramped the royal parasite into london fields


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

MOAR!!!! gentrification news
Maeve's Kitchen will be opening in August/September - Lower Clapton Rd, close to Downs Road - looks like modern British stuff and world stews! according to their tumblr page
http://maeveskitchen.tumblr.com/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 18, 2013)

http://londonliving.at/east-village-proud-sponsors-of-the-hackney-wicked-festival/


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 18, 2013)

marty21 said:


> MOAR!!!! gentrification news
> Maeve's Kitchen will be opening in August/September - Lower Clapton Rd, close to Downs Road - looks like modern British stuff and world stews! according to their tumblr page
> http://maeveskitchen.tumblr.com/


 
pennimania   -  but what about Mavish Kebabs


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 18, 2013)

marty21 said:


> MOAR!!!! gentrification news
> Maeve's Kitchen will be opening in August/September - Lower Clapton Rd, close to Downs Road - looks like modern British stuff and world stews! according to their tumblr page
> http://maeveskitchen.tumblr.com/


 
I  imagine that marty21 bemused, surrounded by gentrification as far as the eye can see
he who scoffed at chats road and lower clapton succumbing to the tide of delification
he will be like that farm house on the M62 which didn't move but the M62 went round it


----------



## pennimania (Jul 18, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> pennimania   -  but what about Mavish Kebabs


Are they still there?

I looked when I was last down in the smoke and couldnt see them


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I  imagine that marty21 bemused, surrounded by gentrification as far as the eye can see
> he who scoffed at chats road and lower clapton succumbing to the tide of delification
> he will be like that farm house on the M62 which didn't move but the M62 went round it


I am constantly bemused tbf


----------



## andysays (Jul 19, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also this:
> 
> http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new...ondon_fields_fashion_hub_in_hackney_1_2282088


 
I remember when Hackney Community College still did things like introductory access courses to carpentry, etc for the unemployed. Don't remember Prince Andrew coming down to check out how that was going...


----------



## andysays (Jul 19, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> OMFG.


 
Church Street southern annex...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 19, 2013)

> SUNDAY 21st JULY 2013
> 
> WHITECROSS ST PARTY
> Whitecross St
> ...


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 19, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> _The Trampery London Fields._


 
"innovative shared workspace for fashion and creative professionals"... see also the "Hackney is Friendly" event.

I genuinely can't tell any more whether these are genuine, or parodies.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 19, 2013)

andysays said:


> Church Street southern annex...


Good call. The pavements on Church St are too narrow, so they've expanded their territory and are colonizing...
"The tweeness, Captain Kirk - ma engines cannae take it"


----------



## DieselBar (Jul 19, 2013)

Me and my house mate managed to get 4 free tickets for the Electric Daisy carnival tomorrow but we have decided to goto the Lambeth County Fair instead.

Is anyone interested in going? Pickup tickets from Clapton/Stamford hill area


----------



## DieselBar (Jul 19, 2013)

DieselBar said:


> Me and my house mate managed to get 4 free tickets for the Electric Daisy carnival tomorrow but we have decided to goto the Lambeth County Fair instead.
> 
> Is anyone interested in going? Pickup tickets from Clapton/Stamford hill area


 

Sorry have gone now


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 19, 2013)

is it wrong that I really like her apron?


----------



## andysays (Jul 19, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> "innovative shared workspace for fashion and creative professionals"... see also the "Hackney is Friendly" event.
> 
> I genuinely can't tell any more whether these are genuine, or parodies.


 
I'd like to think they were parodies, but I have a terrible feeling they're genuine


----------



## andysays (Jul 19, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> is it wrong that I really like her apron?


 
You need to ask?


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 20, 2013)

What Hackney needs is some crack squirrels to terrify the middle-class interlopers and stop this gentrification in its tracks. Squirrels, hanging out on that bit of grass near Clarence Road, making 'gang signs' with their claws.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 20, 2013)

DieselBar said:


> Me and my house mate managed to get 4 free tickets for the Electric Daisy carnival tomorrow but we have decided to goto the Lambeth County Fair instead.
> 
> Is anyone interested in going? Pickup tickets from Clapton/Stamford hill area


Fuck mate, could I get one of those tix? My sis is over from Vietnam and would love to come with us (we got tix same way).

eta:  just seen gone, n'eer mind.


----------



## andysays (Jul 20, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> What Hackney needs is some crack squirrels to terrify the middle-class interlopers and stop this gentrification in its tracks. Squirrels, hanging out on that bit of grass near Clarence Road, making 'gang signs' with their claws.


 
Clarence Road, earlier


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 20, 2013)

"Oi bruv - yes, you, with your skinny jeans and 'tache...I want a word"


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 21, 2013)

So, went to that there Electric Daisy Carnival.  Was a great jump up to Flux Pavillion, Jaguar Skills, Shy Fx and more.

As a freebie it was effin marvellous, but I was looking at the young punters there and wondering about the way they were treated by the organisers.  First off was the one and a half hours it took to get on site from the tube station.  Huge queues, ridiculous entry requirements (everyone had to have photo id as well as tickets, lucky we happened to have ours on us).
I was at some of the Olympic events at the park and thought it was a really lovely space, with lots of water and greenery.  It's gotten really run-down since then.  It's basically a big building site, and they had to lay loads of astroturf everywhere, quite grim really.  There were little bottles of Carlsburg on sale - they were £5.  There were some areas with flowery names and descriptions - The Cosmic Meadow (it was a tent), The Neon Garden (it was a tent), The Bass Pod (it was a... you can probably guess).  There was a funfare, so we wandered over to investigate the bungie pod ride - it was £25 per person.  I'm just going to write that out again for clarity - the fairground ride was TWENTY FIVE POUNDS per person .

Anyways, as I say, I had a great old time dancing around like a loon.  The smuggled-in voddy helped.  But screw the latest generation of soulless corporate festivals for a lark.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 21, 2013)

Whitecross street today:



> *SUNDAY MAIN STAGE*
> Lyrix Organix
> LSO Community Choir
> Key Changes
> ...


Friend's band plus good ol' solution playing? Be rude not to!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2013)

Did you get down there Rutita? Know @ska invita is down for Solution Sound and if I hadn't been spending the day with my folks, I'd been there like a shot!


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just come back. Seemed like Solution were playing more of the sunny upful tunes rather than the righteous 'that day will come'/'judgement pon Babylon' ones. A family friendly event!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Just come back. Seemed like Solution were playing more of the sunny upful tunes rather than the righteous 'that day will come'/'judgement pon Babylon' ones. A family friendly event!


Hey Scaly, sounds like you're local by the quick return to the computer from closedown!! Just got back myself having risked life and limb with some rum-fuelled bicycle drink driving.

2nd year at this, what a great day in the sun, great carnival warmup, 6pm finish is painful though. Mark @ Solution play a much broader selection, not the usual dubwise heavy selection, plays a lot more JA selection than most sounds - if you think about it, most dub sounds dont play JA production post 1984 - Solution concentrate on JA production old and new is my experience of it.

Some firing microphone performances today I thought, and ive got about 4 ID requests scribbled down here 

Have to meet up next year Scaly for sure - my mates all went down to Lambeth County Fair - IMO this blows that whole a-fair out the water 

Were you up the front or at the back?

please quote or tag me in response or ill forget to look here for a reply


----------



## klang (Jul 21, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Hey Scaly, sounds like you're local by the quick return to the computer from closedown!! Just got back myself having risked life and limb with some rum-fuelled bicycle drink driving.
> 
> 2nd year at this, what a great day in the sun, great carnival warmup, 6pm finish is painful though. Mark @ Solution play a much broader selection, not the usual dubwise heavy selection, plays a lot more JA selection than most sounds - if you think about it, most dub sounds dont play JA production post 1984 - Solution concentrate on JA production old and new is my experience of it.
> 
> ...


yeah, was good. shame i missed most of it, there was me being optimistic and hoping they'd go on till late. good vibes though, how great is London in the summer! nice seeing you albeit briefly


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 21, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Some firing microphone performances today I thought, and ive got about 4 ID requests scribbled down here


Yes, definitely, especially the feller in the blue shirt, shiny bald heed and shades, he had a sweet singing voice too.


ska invita said:


> Were you up the front or at the back?


We were at the back by the big speaker stack, to the left by the wall (cos it was in the shade!) - where were you?  Yes, we should try to meet up next time (I'm not going to suggest meeting at their Carnival spot- that way madness lies  )


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 21, 2013)

Solution are one of the best reggae soundsystems going if you ask me. Been quite inspiring for a new generation of people who could have got sucked into the euro-steppers grimness otherwise.

Been around Hackney for a good while iirc.

In other news the little 'un had a party with a mate in Clapton yesterday so I ended up eating in the sourdough pizza place. Food was pretty great, the manager/head was a bit over-enthusiastic but obviously believes in what he is doing which is probably a good thing. The rest of the clientele were twenty-somethings who were more glam than I ever have or ever will be. But it was OK.

Then we had a pint in the Billet, which for now seems to have held on to a few pockets of its old customer base. More mixed than your usual "done up" pubs like the Butchers. Only time will tell if it lasts.

So I warmed to the new Clapton last night but then got very confused today when I read this in The Guardian magazine's rage inducing "where to live" column:







Stamford Hill is/is not cheaper than Clapton, it seems. In one para. 

Clapton people - don't let them divide us!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 21, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This just in (not by me, but I am pretty sure I will be going to both):
> 
> *Two Radical history walks of bits of Hackney*
> 
> ...


 
I went to the first one of these today and it was really good.

Quite a large turnout and a nice mix of ages.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Yes, definitely, especially the feller in the blue shirt, shiny bald heed and shades, he had a sweet singing voice too.
> 
> We were at the back by the big speaker stack, to the left by the wall (cos it was in the shade!) - where were you? Yes, we should try to meet up next time (I'm not going to suggest meeting at their Carnival spot- that way madness lies  )


man i was right there in front of you, we must have brushed shoulders - i was in a blue polo, octagonal black shades, getting roasted in the sun, right infront of that stack all day...hopefully not making too much of a fool of myself - i know how strict these curfews are so had to do go on turbo-fun-speed! 
im coming off holiday early to make nh carnival monday, will be at abashanti all day, usually by the stack up the road, not the one by the tree - thats a realistic meet up


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 22, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> So I warmed to the new Clapton last night but then got very confused today when I read this in The Guardian magazine's rage inducing "where to live" column:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nah it's just saying stamford hill is cheaper both times it mentions it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2013)

steph said:


> Did you get down there Rutita? Know @ska invita is down for Solution Sound and if I hadn't been spending the day with my folks, I'd been there like a shot!


 
Ah steph  Next time eh?

Yes I was there...watched my mate's band then skanked with solution until the end. Was very good indeed!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Some firing microphone performances today I thought, and ive got about 4 ID requests scribbled down here


 
INDEED! proper old skool toasting and singing! The trumpter was great too...what do you look like ska invita  , bet we clocked eachother!

I have a big kinky afro and was wearing a yellow flowery top.  Was mainly up front in front of the DJs.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Been around Hackney for a good while iirc.


 
Solution are the mainstay of old Hackney IMO been following them around the street parties and local festies for many years. My favorite reggae sound systems are solution, studio one and aba shanti.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> I have a big kinky afro and was wearing a yellow flowery top.  Was mainly up front in front of the DJs.


I was in front of the rear stack all day, only came forward once (to get a tune ID!) right at the moment the hornsman was playing, but i didnt see you
(it was this tune btw - sounded a bit like ub40 i thought - sounded great, especially the version)

keep that look Rutita and I'll see you next time! As for me im a fairly nondescript white guy, fairly short shaved head, civvy clothes. If anyone is going to Aba Shanti at NH and fancies a little meet up PM me nearer the time, Id be up for that. Increasingly going to stuff on my own these days as friends have little babies and so on.

*A real shame that Clissold Park thing stopped happening - Solution had a big tent at that, and that was always a must-go - a victim of its own success i heard - too many people travelling from outside the borough to it


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> nah it's just saying stamford hill is cheaper both times it mentions it.


 
Cheaper and cheerfuller . 

Stamford Hill is partly protected from gentrification by our army of eccentric orthodox jews.

Or is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Cheaper and cheerfuller .
> 
> Stamford Hill is partly protected from gentrification by our army of eccentric orthodox jews.
> 
> Or is it?


 
yes it is partly protected but in five years time the partial protection will have eroded


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2013)

ska invita said:


> *A real shame that Clissold Park thing stopped happening - Solution had a big tent at that, and that was always a must-go - a victim of its own success i heard - too many people travelling from outside the borough to it


 
That was a real lesson in not trusting the Council.

Stokefest was originally a street party on Church Street which was pretty wild. Then the Council suggests its overcrowded and maybe Clissold Park would be a better venue.

Then a few years later then crowd barriers and everything else go up.

Then the Council is no longer able to help cos it's overcrowded, security costs too much, the rain has screwed up the ground, ooh look the deer don't like all the noise, etc.


----------



## klang (Jul 22, 2013)

ska invita said:


> If anyone is going to Aba Shanti at NH and fancies a little meet up PM me nearer the time, Id be up for that.


 
yeh, i'll be there, already arranged a meet with alpha etc. will try to get there early for once. looking forward to it, let's hope the weather holds!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> yes it is partly protected but in five years time the partial protection will have eroded


 
I'd be interested to know why you think that might be?

ETA Also - did you move yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I'd be interested to know why you think that might be?


the diversity of hackney's demographick is reducing as the foul hipsters take over the borough.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 22, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Cheaper and cheerfuller .
> 
> Stamford Hill is partly protected from gentrification by our army of eccentric orthodox jews.
> 
> Or is it?


 
NOWHERE IS IMMUNE. prepare the barricades


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> NOWHERE IS IMMUNE. prepare the barricades


yeh the hipsters are having a festival and need streets blocked


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the diversity of hackney's demographick is reducing as the foul hipsters take over the borough.


 
it starts with semi-legitimate late night venues tho and these don't really exist in stamford hill do they?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> it starts with semi-legitimate late night venues tho and these don't really exist in stamford hill do they?


it traditionally starts with bohemians and artists and goes downhill from there. give it five years then get back to me and say i was wrong.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the diversity of hackney's demographick is reducing as the foul hipsters take over the borough.


 
I wouldn't disagree with that, but I think there are specific reasons why the Hasidic community might resist that. For example my understanding is that they are constrained to a particular geographic space for religious reasons.

Also - they have lots of kids (my next door neighbour but one has 14!)

Plus - they try to keep property within the community.

I can see that in 5 years the value of property might put pressure on a lot of that, and there has been talk of a section decamping to a special new build community in Milton Keynes or Essex. But it's just as likely that some will go and a large number will stay.

As rutabowa says, there isn't much nightlife here (or spaces to be used for art studios...)

So I dunno, we shall see.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 22, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I wouldn't disagree with that, but I think there are specific reasons why the Hasidic community might resist that. For example my understanding is that they are constrained to a particular geographic space for religious reasons.
> 
> Also - they have lots of kids (my next door neighbour but one has 14!)
> 
> ...


 
Is there one of those lines in stamford hill like there is in finchley, like an enclosed zone where you can still open shops and do some work on saturday if you're jewish? it has a special name I forget....


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 22, 2013)

an "eruv", it's called an eruv.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 22, 2013)

and yeah i would say it will be less likely that the orthodox jews will be priced out of the area as I think they own a lot of the buildings and housing estates and are pretty insular, right? so it is a bit different to areas where people are less secure.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Stamford Hill is partly protected from gentrification by our army of eccentric orthodox jews.


i grew up in stamford hill - guiness trust and homeleigh infants, last time i went up that way i felt like it hadnt changed very much at all


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> and yeah i would say it will be less likely that the orthodox jews will be priced out of the area as I think they own a lot of the buildings and housing estates and are pretty insular, right? so it is a bit different to areas where people are less secure.


is anyone saying they'll be priced out? i'm just saying i think there'll be a process of them selling out, like bangladeshis round whitechapel.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> is anyone saying they'll be priced out? i'm just saying i think there'll be a process of them selling out, like bangladeshis round whitechapel.


 
maybe... there are a lot of jewish schools etc there, it wouldn't be an easy area to just recreate somewhere else


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> maybe... there are a lot of jewish schools etc there, it wouldn't be an easy area to just recreate somewhere else


you can't swim in the same river twice.

it's not like a bunch of hipsters or artists or whoever are going to come in and buy stamford hill in one fell swoop, rather you'll see changes over a number of years.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 22, 2013)

If it does happen it will kind of be up to the orthodox jews to let it happen tho, do you think? rather than in other areas where it is just an unstoppable tide.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> If it does happen it will kind of be up to the orthodox jews to let it happen tho, do you think? rather than in other areas where it is just an unstoppable tide.


it's not like stamford hill is 100% hassidic or even 100% jewish - yet you think it's up to the orthodox jews to let it happen?


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it's not like stamford hill is 100% hassidic or even 100% jewish - yet you think it's up to the orthodox jews to let it happen?


 
I don't know the area well enough to say, i'm just asking really. It seems to me to be a bit of a different case tho. Let's see in 5 years.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you can't swim in the same river twice.
> 
> it's not like a bunch of hipsters or artists or whoever are going to come in and buy stamford hill in one fell swoop, rather you'll see changes over a number of years.


 
I think Stoke Newington has resisted hipsterification better than Dalston/Haggerston/Clapton because it already had a largely middle class population already. So you have a handful of venues and things like the Jolly Butchers, but most of the new shops and restaurants in Church Street seem to be aimed at less edgy, more wealthy types - yummy mummys etc.

I think yummy mummies will win out over hipsters in the great gentrification top trumps battle - because they are seen as more "stable" and therefore a better source of income over a longer period of time.

It seems more likely that hipsters, if they continue, will spread out east into Homerton / Hackney Wick. Or north into Tottenham/Walthamstow.

I don't think hipsterification is inevitable, I think it depends on particular things being available to them, as rutabowa has said.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I think Stoke Newington has resisted hipsterification better than Dalston/Haggerston/Clapton because it already had a largely middle class population already. So you have a handful of venues and things like the Jolly Butchers, but most of the new shops and restaurants in Church Street seem to be aimed at less edgy, more wealthy types - yummy mummys etc.
> 
> I think yummy mummies will win out over hipsters in the great gentrification top trumps battle - because they are seen as more "stable" and therefore a better source of income over a longer period of time.
> 
> ...


gentrification does not end with hipsters. look, for example, at barnsbury


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> gentrification does not end with hipsters. look, for example, at barnsbury


 
Yes I agree. I suppose we are discussing _what form of gentfication we will get_, rather than whether or not it will happen.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2013)

I saw some young guy wearing a Mumford and Sons t-shirt and a trilby on the 253 the other day


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Has anyone seen any Hasid youngsters with hipster-trappings yet? Waxed tache, skinny trousers? I reckon it must be v difficult for them to express themselves sartorially - perhaps Hasid women have *slightly* greater scope for variation from the uniform. I saw some lads who had tweaked their clothes for a Mod/60s look (skinny ties, narrow lapels etc) but come to think of it they were probably Orthodox rather than Hasid. One had a 'Mod'/Who target yarmulke, which was  .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Has anyone seen any Hasid youngsters with hipster-trappings yet? Waxed tache, skinny trousers? I reckon it must be v difficult for them to express themselves sartorially - perhaps Hasid women have *slightly* greater scope for variation from the uniform. I saw some lads who had tweaked their clothes for a Mod/60s look (skinny ties, narrow lapels etc) but come to think of it they were probably Orthodox rather than Hasid. One had a 'Mod'/Who target yarmulke, which was  .


 
There are subtle variations in clothing (I think the different sub-sects are allowed to get away with different stuff).

The big thing to watch is the Purim festival when the kids all dress up. This used to be about dressing in the garb of your chosen career (doctor etc) but has loosened up lot recently.

This year we saw a kid dressed as an Oyster Card and one girl was blatantly trying to look like Lady Gaga on the sly. It is fascinating to see thing evolve.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There are subtle variations in clothing (I think the different sub-sects are allowed to get away with different stuff).
> 
> The big thing to watch is the Purim festival when the kids all dress up. This used to be about dressing in the garb of your chosen career (doctor etc) but has loosened up lot recently.
> 
> This year we saw a kid dressed as an Oyster Card and one girl was blatantly trying to look like Lady Gaga on the sly. It is fascinating to see thing evolve.


 If you were a Lubavitch lad who liked two-tone/ska/bluebeat, would you be allowed to wear a stingy-brim pork pie? I'm guessing 'NO' since the Lubavitchers all seem to favour a fedora. A narrow brim fedora might look weird   A pity, since with the black and white strictures they are half-way there for two-tone...maybe one of the other sects would be more liberal about headgear...I have seen pork pie hats worn round Stamford Hill, but not 'stingy brim'...


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> ...and one girl was blatantly trying to look like Lady Gaga on the sly.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 22, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> If you were a Lubavitch lad who liked two-tone/ska/bluebeat, would you be allowed to wear a stingy-brim pork pie? I'm guessing 'NO' since the Lubavitchers all seem to favour a fedora. A narrow brim fedora might look weird  A pity, since with the black and white strictures they are half-way there for two-tone...maybe one of the other sects would be more liberal about headgear...I have seen pork pie hats worn round Stamford Hill, but not 'stingy brim'...


 


I would really like to know more about this - I think part of the issue is that they go to prescribed hat shops so it's not like there is much choice?


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I would really like to know more about this - I think part of the issue is that they go to prescribed hat shops so it's not like there is much choice?


 Know your Hasid hats - this is for Brooklyn, but still in part applicable to Stamford Hill, I think, as many of the sects (or 'courts' - Lubabvitch, Satmar, Belz etc) are also present here in London. I reckon the hat in the photo 'a-b' (alef-beys) at the bottom would make a fine pork pie, if the brim was narrower though!


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Ah steph  Next time eh?
> 
> Yes I was there...watched my mate's band then skanked with solution until the end. Was very good indeed!


Are you in this pic Rutita1, taken yesterday, or anyone else? @skainvita?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2013)

scalyboy LOL I am directly behind the man with sunglasses and shaved head on the right of the pic...I can see my hair   and know the lady standing behind me in the white top and black cap.

Clappers Priest on the mic


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> scalyboy LOL I am directly behind the man with sunglasses and shaved head on the right of the pic...I can see my hair  and know the lady standing behind me in the white top and black cap.
> 
> Clappers Priest on the mic


OK, so now I know what you look like to say hello next time  I think this was at the end...we had gone by then, too hot. Heard Clappers Priest earlier though, he had a *fast* delivery . I remember him from elsewhere, Carnival? New Empowering Church? My memory is awful  Do you know who is the older MC, shortish bloke with grey locks? We were there from 1-4pm -ish so mainly the guy in the blue short-sleeved top and silver chain (in middle of pic) was on mic duties.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> OK, so now I know what you look like to say hello next time  I think this was at the end...we had gone by then, too hot. Heard Clappers Priest earlier though, he had a *fast* delivery . I remember him from elsewhere, Carnival? New Empowering Church? My memory is awful  Do you know who is the older MC, shortish bloke with grey locks? We were there from 1-4pm -ish so mainly the guy in the blue short-sleeved top and silver chain (in middle of pic) was on mic duties.


 

Older rasta guy with grey locs is Spirit. Used to have a fish/grocers shop on broadway market until the evil corporates priced him out(he is not visible on that pic). 

I am not visible on that pic either hun apart from my hair  , if you can recognise me in future from the few kinky strands visible I will be mightily impressed.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 23, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Older rasta guy with grey locs is Spirit. Used to have a fish/grocers shop on broadway market until the evil corporates priced him out(he is not visible on that pic).
> 
> I am not visible on that pic either hun apart from my hair , if you can recognise me in future from the few kinky strands visible I will be mightily impressed.


Ah! I thought you meant the lady standing at the back by the wall...OK so you are between the bloke with the shades who is smiling, and the other bald heed man...I see some hair...  Spirit - OK yes now I remember, heard him at the new Empowering Church. I never knew he was the same Broadway Market Spirit forced out by the Evil Empire  BTW me and the Mrs were at Lower Marsh (Waterloo) recently, same type of independent shops as the old Broadway Market, no coffee chains, the man in one of the shops said the same thing was happening to them - council want to make more £££ so rents/rates going up 

Ta for the Solution MC ident info!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 23, 2013)

Some new bits on radical Hackney projects of yesteryear:

Interview with one of the people behind Hackney People's Press in the 1970s.

The Hackney Flashers - 1980s feminist photography collective.

Oh and small bit on the recent police spies debacle and Hackney


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 23, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It seems more likely that hipsters, if they continue, will spread out east into Homerton / Hackney Wick. Or north into Tottenham/Walthamstow.
> 
> I don't think hipsterification is inevitable, I think it depends on particular things being available to them, as rutabowa has said.


 
In the past week I've seen hipsters at Arnos Grove on two separate occasions 

Although you can't get a cupcake or a flat-white in Gina's bakery, or artisan-cut chips in Molly's Bar....YET


----------



## andysays (Jul 24, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> ...It seems more likely that hipsters, if they continue, will spread out east into Homerton / Hackney Wick. *Or north into Tottenham*/Walthamstow...


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I wouldn't disagree with that, but I think there are specific reasons why the Hasidic community might resist that. For example my understanding is that they are constrained to a particular geographic space for religious reasons.
> 
> Also - they have lots of kids (my next door neighbour but one has 14!)
> 
> ...


 When I visited New York 7 years ago, the Williamsburg district in Brooklyn was notable for two things - a visible Hasidic community, and a (smaller but still visible) hipster community, they lived side by side, in some cases (my mate said) you could see the Hasidic landlords sitting at the back of the rented cafe/vinyl store, just checking it all out. No idea if this has remained the same 7 years later, editor might know. The hipster enclave was quite small IIRC, focussed around Bedford Avenue.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> nah it's just saying stamford hill is cheaper both times it mentions it.


 I was speaking to my next door neighbour yesterday - she bought her 5 bed house in the late 90s for about £150,000, she is now thinking of selling and has been told by an estate agent to put it on at £750,000 as it is modernised - the property the other side of me went for £605,000 in April as it was unmodernised - the couple who lived there - Jewish, probably the last of the previously fair sized Clapton jewish community had lived there since the late 60s and hadn't done much to it tbf - there used to be a Synagogue close to the Lea Bridge Roundabout - it was demolished (illegally I think) about 10 years ago - it is just an empty lot now


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 24, 2013)

marty21 said:


> there used to be a Synagogue close to the Lea Bridge Roundabout - it was demolished (illegally I think) about 10 years ago - it is just an empty lot now


  I was wondering about that - saw it an an old A-Z...whereabouts was it in relation to the White Hart/Ethiopian church?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> I was wondering about that - saw it an an old A-Z...whereabouts was it in relation to the White Hart/Ethiopian church?


It was on Lea Bridge Road, the last building on the Upper Clapton side before the park
http://www.flickr.com/photos/albedo/263130624/


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 24, 2013)

marty21 said:


> It was on Lea Bridge Road, the last building on the Upper Clapton side before the park
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/albedo/263130624/


Nice building...should never have been demolished.  Could have been re-used as an African church like the big synagogue on Brenthouse Road off Mare St. Or as a hipster gaff


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Nice building...should never have been demolished.  Could have been re-used as an African church like the big synagogue on Brenthouse Road off Mare St. Or as a hipster gaff


Would have made a great pub


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There are subtle variations in clothing (I think the different sub-sects are allowed to get away with different stuff).
> 
> The big thing to watch is the Purim festival when the kids all dress up. This used to be about dressing in the garb of your chosen career (doctor etc) but has loosened up lot recently.
> 
> This year we saw a kid dressed as an Oyster Card and one girl was blatantly trying to look like Lady Gaga on the sly. It is fascinating to see thing evolve.


 
Oi vey !

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...urful-festival-Purim-celebrate-salvation.html


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 24, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> In the past week I've seen hipsters at Arnos Grove on two separate occasions
> 
> Although you can't get a cupcake or a flat-white in Gina's bakery, or artisan-cut chips in Molly's Bar....YET[/quote
> 
> I've seen a new cupcake shop in Sydenham last week looks like they might be the soft battering-ram of hipsterification.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 25, 2013)

Pics from Whitecross / Solution
scalyboy Rutita1 littleseb Fozzie Bear























This guy was great ... Neville Grooves.














~
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Loads more pics if youre on FB https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.661501303878259.1073741826.111546692207059&type=1


----------



## ska invita (Jul 25, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Are you in this pic Rutita1, taken yesterday, or anyone else? @skainvita?


 
just saw your post Scaly (the tag didnt bite) - no i was right at the back at the other end the whole time, out of camera range - if you were at the back there i wouldve met you as i was offering everyone around me rum shots  daytime drinking etc


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice one Ska, some great pics there 

Here is a pic of the back of my head with a very smiley man, plus one who is not quite as amused but happy all the same....Carlsberg, probably the best lager to hand..


----------



## ska invita (Jul 25, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I don't think hipsterification is inevitable, I think it depends on particular things being available to them, as rutabowa has said.


 
thats what i like about my corner of south east london - it is immune to nighlife  waaay too boring for hipsters and will remain so for years to come


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 25, 2013)

In one of the pics you posted up here...the one of Clappers, laughing...behind him is one of the loveliest people I know...small, Wearing a head band, Argentinian and one of the oldest and hardcore ravers, all types of music, I know. Big up Miguelito! Gonna share that one. He is almost a legend.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 25, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Here is a pic of the back of my head


right, now i know what to look for - see you at Aba Shanti on the Monday 



Rutita1 said:


> Carlsberg, probably the best lager to hand..


ha ha


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> right, now i know what to look for - see you at Aba Shanti on the Monday


For sure, been my corner for years.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 25, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Heard Clappers Priest earlier though, he had a *fast* delivery . I remember him from elsewhere, Carnival? New Empowering Church? My memory is awful  .


I think he gets around a lot - seen him at Iration Steppa/Subdub things a couple of times


----------



## ska invita (Jul 26, 2013)

Has anyone been to Bar-A-Bar?
(133- 135 BAR A BAR, STOKE NEWINGTON ROAD, N16 88T)


----------



## klang (Jul 26, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Has anyone been to Bar-A-Bar?
> (133- 135 BAR A BAR, STOKE NEWINGTON ROAD, N16 88T)


 
Haven't been, but isn't that where they usually do Reggae Roast East?
What's on, what caught your attention?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 26, 2013)

nothing in particular, just seen it on a few flyers this year. Stokey is a nightmare for me to get to and back from and wouldnt bother if its just a small bar with a noisy soundsystem, but might be tempted if its any good. Looks like a great spot for a local though


----------



## ska invita (Jul 27, 2013)

the ony picture i can find for bar-a-bar is this one, so all good, though i think the house rig is some funktion one thing. 250 capacity supposedly, sounds pretty good.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 31, 2013)

*Thousands of dead fish in Hackney as the River Lee is “on its last gasp”*






 
 _Dead fish in the river Lea._
Emma Bartholomew, Senior Reporter Monday, July 29, 2013 
11:57 PM

Thousands of fish gasped their last dying breath last week after torrential rainwater washed a lethal cocktail of pollutants into the River Lee sending oxygen levels crashing to zero. Video courtesy of Robin Grey, www.robingrey.com.



http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new...846?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, I read about the fish yesterday - it's awful


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 5, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> I happened to be in Dalston this afternoon so I went to see the house, it's really good


 
It was pretty cool!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Aug 5, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> *Thousands of dead fish in Hackney as the River Lee is “on its last gasp”*


 
shit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 7, 2013)

*Olympic legacy murals met with outrage by London street artists*

'Gentrified graffiti' appears in Hackney Wick – to the fury of local street artists whose work was removed from the same walls before the 2012 Games

http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2013/aug/06/olympic-legacy-street-art-graffiti-fury


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 8, 2013)

Interesting film linked to the article.

Hackney Wick has changed so much over the last few years. I used to go to warehouse parties there around 10 years ago and there was absolutely nothing going on apart from the few companies still trading and the big car boot sale on a Sunday morning.

It's good to see people moving in and doing stuff but hopefully it won't become 'gentrified'!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2013)

I remember visiting the wick about 7 years ago when the Housing Association I was working for at the time was involved in building new blocks there ( they are now finished) this was before any of the Olympic stuff, around by Hackney Wick station there was basically a load of old car repair businesses, a few takeaways, and a few cafes - there was a pub which I think had closed down - it's still there, still closed and covered in graffitti. It  has changed a fair bit since then - The Hackney Pearl opened a few years ago - nice but expensive - all the Hackney Wicked stuff - doesn't seem to be much else apart from some new residential blocks and tarted up shops


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ahh, the Lord Napier pub - some good parties there 

One of my ex flatmates now lives in the new flats next to Hackney Wick station, there are a few new shops in the area now. Some of the old buildings are now let out as studios and I believe that people actually live in them some of the time. There is definitely a little community in the Wick now.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> Ahh, the Lord Napier pub - some good parties there
> 
> One of my ex flatmates now lives in the new flats next to Hackney Wick station, there are a few new shops in the area now. Some of the old buildings are now let out as studios and I believe that people actually live in them some of the time. There is definitely a little community in the Wick now.


 
When did the Napier close down - that area needs a pub tbf


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't know when the Napier closed, quite a while ago I imagine.
It was a squat when I originally went to a party there and then some guy sort of leased it from the brewery (I assume - I don't know the full details of the arrangement) and continued to run party nights for a while.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hackney Wicked festival is on this weekend for anyone interested

http://www.hackneywicked.co.uk/


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> Hackney Wicked festival is on this weekend for anyone interested
> 
> http://www.hackneywicked.co.uk/


we are heading down there later


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Shit I bet there is a good thing going on down there right now. I want to be there tonight. But the party will be rocking tomorrow I am sure.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2013)

We went in the afternoon, had  a bit of a walk about- ate Bratwurst, had a coffee - went home - stayed until about  3 I think - lots of people  about.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hackney Wicked was fantastic tonight.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2013)

Went for a walk on the marshes yesterday afternoon - we were on the Walthamstow marshes bit - near the rail tracks - there are about 3 rail lines that almost intersect - leaving a triangle of land that is basically a wilderness - it has 6 foot plus Brambles - we were on the wrong side of the tracks so wanted to find a short cut - entered this bramble wildnerness and there were pathways through it - so just started walking - no idea where it would lead - came across a little clearing - about 6 naked men  couldn't see all of them but they looked like they might be naked - it didn't click then what we had walked in on carried on - it was like a maze - came across a couple of blokes - fully clothed - then turned a corner - a group of blokes were watching one bloke give another a blow job - so I swiftly turned back with mrs21 - we ran into another naked bloke - thought we were lost - but heard a family (turned out they were swedish) who had been picking blackberries, and headed for their voices as we had met them coming into the maze - found them - the bloke asked if there was another exit the way we had come - told him they would be better off going the way they came in - told them we were in the middle of a cruising area - the wife said she already knew - she had come across a couple of blokes earlier

Had no idea that this was a cruising area - perfect for it - very hidden - you wouldn't normally walk there - full of hiding places - asked a gay colleague at work if he'd heard of it - he hadn't.


----------



## Utopia (Aug 20, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> Ahh, the Lord Napier pub - some good parties there
> 
> One of my ex flatmates now lives in the new flats next to Hackney Wick station, there are a few new shops in the area now. Some of the old buildings are now let out as studios and I believe that people actually live in them some of the time. There is definitely a little community in the Wick now.


 
I cycle through there most days and theres always something interesting going on, plenty of boat parties at the weekend, it does seem like a delightfully bohemian little community....its lovely.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2013)

Is there a Wathamstow/Watham Forest chitter chatter thread? I couldn't find one 


Anyway:



> *Stow Festival Friday preview*
> 
> It has arrived. The four days when Stow Festival happens and music takes over Wathamstow have arrived. Here’s your guide to Stow Festival Friday.



http://www.stowfestival.com/blog-2013/stow-festival-friday-preview/


----------



## colacubes (Sep 6, 2013)

Would recommend seeing Thee Faction to anyone going.  They're ace


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2013)

> *Stow Festival Saturday Preview*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.stowfestival.com/blog-2013/stow-festival-saturday-preview/


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 8, 2013)

A Radical History of Hackney Parks

Dick Turpin, nude bathers, support for the French revolution, anti-fascists, commies, squatters...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> A Radical History of Hackney Parks
> 
> Dick Turpin, nude bathers, support for the French revolution, anti-fascists, commies, squatters...





> *1872* 180 acres in Hackney are preserved as public open space and protected from the encroachment of development. Including Clapton Common and Cockhanger Green (now boringly called Stoke Newington Common).



Demands that Stoke Newington Common goes back  to original name


----------



## Utopia (Sep 11, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Demands that Stoke Newington Common goes back  to original name


 
I used to live at 1A Stoke Newington Common.......Oh how i'd have preferred to live at 1A Cockhanger Green!!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I used to live at 1A Stoke Newington Common.......Oh how i'd have preferred to live at 1A Cockhanger Green!!!


that would be an excellent address


----------



## Batboy (Sep 14, 2013)

marty21 said:


> that's the one - cash only!  they could do with some better apples tbf - but apart from that - top notch


Ill try that one, I normally go to the green grocers on Newington green huge selection reasonably priced and good quality.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 14, 2013)

Batboy said:


> Ill try that one, I normally go to the green grocers on Newington green huge selection reasonably priced and good quality.


The one on Church street opposite Whole Food is bloody great - and surprisingly ok priced.


----------



## Batboy (Sep 15, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> The one on Church street opposite Whole Food is bloody great - and surprisingly ok priced.


Same people own both I think


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 17, 2013)

did anyone go to the hackney carnival? i ended up in it buy mistake, it was pretty good though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2013)

> *The Dolphin has had its opening hours slashed by Hackney Council*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






http://dalstonist.co.uk/the-dolphin-has-had-its-opening-hours-slashed-by-hackney-council/


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 18, 2013)

Capacity cut too.... I can not believe that they used to say the capacity was 720 people!!! even the 570 they have reduced it to sounds totally ridiculous. i would have guessed at maybe 200 if it was rammed. i guess not long now till it closes and gets reopened as a micro brewery type place


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 18, 2013)

They've got the most unflappable cat i've ever seen, there


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2013)

read somewhere that there was loads of thieving going on - mostly in the hours after 2am - when people are pissed and not aware of what is going on (apart from the thieves who tend to be sober in the main)


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 18, 2013)

i'd say there was remarkably little actual trouble (ie violent trouble) there considering the hours and the location. the bouncers seemed to do a good job. haven't been for ages though.


----------



## klang (Sep 18, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> i'd say there was remarkably little actual trouble (ie violent trouble) there considering the hours and the location. the bouncers seemed to do a good job. haven't been for ages though.


 my studio is opposite, and I've rarely witnessed any serious trouble over the last three years or so, just a bit of drunken shouting.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 18, 2013)

littleseb said:


> my studio is opposite, and I've rarely witnessed any serious trouble over the last three years or so, just a bit of drunken shouting.


 
Sorry about that.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2013)

I've only been a couple of times - usually after midnight when I am loud and shouty 

sorry littleseb


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 18, 2013)

i don't do drunken shouting very often but pretty much every time i have done it it has been outside the Dolphin. sorry again littleseb


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2013)

((((((( littleseb )))))


----------



## klang (Sep 18, 2013)

marty21 said:


> I've only been a couple of times - usually after midnight when I am loud and shouty
> 
> sorry littleseb


 


rutabowa said:


> i don't do drunken shouting very often but pretty much every time i have done it it has been outside the Dolphin. sorry again littleseb


 


Fozzie Bear said:


> Sorry about that.


 you lot been spoiling quite a few decent takes


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 20, 2013)

195 Mare Street is open today 2-6... Free Shop and bike workshop...
Saturday open 2-6

http://195marestreet.wordpress.com/


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 20, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> 195 Mare Street is open today 2-6... Free Shop and bike workshop...
> Saturday open 2-6
> 
> http://195marestreet.wordpress.com/


Cool.  I'm gonna take the yoofs bikes down and fix 'em (not today though, maybe next week).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

http://www.hackneywickfestival.co.uk/#!whats-on/c13dn



> Saturday from 12PM:
> 
> Open Studios
> 
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Some friends of mine


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 25, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.hackneywickfestival.co.uk/#!whats-on/c13dn


Glad to hear albion kids show and hackney play bus are still going as my girl had many fun hours with them when she was little


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Glad to hear albion kids show and hackney play bus are still going as my girl had many fun hours with them when she was little



Yeah, they are proper Old School and have done amazing work over the years. They used to provide the kid's entertainment for the community parties I organised in haggerston too. Couldn't thank them enough really, always sent thank you cards and something nice for them afterwards.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/en/content/cms/whatson/countryside-live/

I'm going to this on Saturday - practically in Hackney - ferret racing!


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 25, 2013)

marty21 said:


> http://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/en/content/cms/whatson/countryside-live/
> 
> I'm going to this on Saturday - practically in Hackney - ferret racing!


Yeah, I count that as Hackney as it's practically outside my door.  I'll pop along.


----------



## Sue (Sep 25, 2013)

marty21 said:


> http://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/en/content/cms/whatson/countryside-live/
> 
> I'm going to this on Saturday - practically in Hackney - *ferret racing*!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sue said:


>


 I have a feeling they might beat me though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2013)

Clapton festival
A day of music and food!
http://www.claptonfestival.com/


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Clapton festival
> A day of music and food!
> http://www.claptonfestival.com/


going to that later , will go to the countryside thing on Sunday instead


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## rutabowa (Oct 1, 2013)

wrong borough!


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah Haringey - get off our turf!   Wa'ss yer postcode bruv?  Wot?  Wot?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 11, 2013)

9 October 2013 Last updated at 23:14

*Hackney 'fashion hub' approved by council*






 Construction work will begin next year
Continue reading the main story
*Related Stories*

Hackney fashion hub proposed Watch
Plans to build a multi-million pound "fashion hub" in east London have been approved by Hackney Council.

It is hoped the Hackney Fashion Hub will bring in thousands more shoppers and help boost the local economy.

The plans are a joint venture between Chatham Works Limited and the Manhattan Loft Corporation, which restored the St Pancras Renaissance Hotel.

Two seven storey buildings will replace temporary structures currently housing a number of fashion brands.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24469936


----------



## boohoo (Oct 11, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> 9 October 2013 Last updated at 23:14
> 
> *Hackney 'fashion hub' approved by council*
> 
> ...



That looks suitable ugly - will it pull down the old chapel building?

(and an old pub and Victorian housing?) Hackney doesn't like it's old buildings!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 11, 2013)

http://dalstonist.co.uk/rio-cinema-is-going-to-close-down-if-it-doesnt-find-some-money/

*Rio Cinema is going to close down if it doesn’t find some money*



Rio Cinema. Image courtesy of Mark Hillary.

If you’ve ever been to Rio Cinema on Kingsland High Street you’ll know it’s vastly superior to somewhere like Vue for a whole host of reasons.

They sell you booze to drink while you’re in there, it has a proper old skool art deco interior with an auditorium on two levels and it does a bargain Sunday matinee.

All of which means it would be nothing short of a disaster if it had to close down. But that’s what’s going to happen if it doesn’t find some cash.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 11, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> http://dalstonist.co.uk/rio-cinema-is-going-to-close-down-if-it-doesnt-find-some-money/
> 
> *Rio Cinema is going to close down if it doesn’t find some money*
> 
> ...


----------



## drewg (Oct 11, 2013)

Bet some crowd source funding would raise some dosh. The rio is very popular
(Where else can you get a Sex Worker Film Festival)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> http://dalstonist.co.uk/rio-cinema-is-going-to-close-down-if-it-doesnt-find-some-money/
> 
> *Rio Cinema is going to close down if it doesn’t find some money*
> 
> ...


used to go there a lot but have got out of the habit - I like the place, would be real pity for it to go


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 12, 2013)

drewg said:


> Bet some crowd source funding would raise some dosh. The rio is very popular
> (Where else can you get a Sex Worker Film Festival)


indeed


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh very sorry about the Rio, I like that cinema and I do go sometimes but, to be honest, it's cheaper for me to go to Hackney Picturehouse in the afternoon at weekends and the seats are more comfortable.
I would be very sorry to see it close though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2013)

drewg said:


> Bet some crowd source funding would raise some dosh. The rio is very popular
> (Where else can you get a Sex Worker Film Festival)


it used to be an adult cinema


----------



## Sue (Oct 13, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> Oh very sorry about the Rio, I like that cinema and I do go sometimes but, to be honest, it's cheaper for me to go to Hackney Picturehouse in the afternoon at weekends and the seats are more comfortable.
> I would be very sorry to see it close though.


There's not much difference in the ticket prices -- in fact most tickets are cheaper at the Rio -- and if people don't use it, it will close no matter how sad people would be about it. (I'm a member of both and go to the Rio if the film I want to see is on at both.)


----------



## Sue (Oct 27, 2013)

Utterly depressing.

*'This street in east London tells a story of the great British divide: those who own property and those who don't*
Six years ago we wrote about the impact of the housing boom on one street in Hackney, east London. Now, as prices soar, we return to see the effect on those who buy and those who can't'

http://www.theguardian.com/money/2013/oct/27/albion-drive-revisited-property-divide


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2013)

> *Hackney Living
> 
> Ride in for a free bike health check and bike marking, plus practical support and information to help you get around Hackney by bike safely this winter. Every Thursday in November.
> 
> http://news.hackney.gov.uk/cycle-pit-stops*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2013)

went to a new cafe on Sunday near the Lea Bridge Roundabout - lower Clapton side - Cave of Plunder - a cafe with a gift shop - which appeared to be novelty items such as washing up brushes shaped like Elvis  owner was very nice - hope it does well. Maeve's Kitchen has also opened up a few doors away - haven't been there yet


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 4, 2013)

marty21 said:


> went to a new cafe on Sunday near the Lea Bridge Roundabout - lower Clapton side - Cave of Plunder - a cafe with a gift shop - which appeared to be novelty items such as washing up brushes shaped like Elvis  owner was very nice - hope it does well. Maeve's Kitchen has also opened up a few doors away - haven't been there yet


Really can't see it lasting.  Who does that kind of shopping round here?  Or am I getting thoroughly left behind?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Really can't see it lasting.  Who does that kind of shopping round here?  Or am I getting thoroughly left behind?


 it is a bit niche - but perfectly placed should I wake up in dire need of a novelty washing up brush


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Really can't see it lasting.  Who does that kind of shopping round here?  Or am I getting thoroughly left behind?


hipsters


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> hipsters


 there were a couple in there when we visited on Sunday and a few more in the Clapton Hart as well (despite the Hispter element I do like that pub)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2013)

At the richmix for a few weeks, Free!

*



The NATYS: New Act of the Year 2014 Auditions
 Mon 4 November 7pm
Free / Main Space / Unreserved Seating 

Click to expand...

http://www.richmix.org.uk/whats-on/event/new-act-of-the-year-041113/*


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> hipsters


Thing is, it's not particularly classy stuff - not even in a knowing, cheesy way.  One or two things of interest, but really the kind of shop you'd find in the commercial, tourist-trap corners of Camden.  Weird.

eta:  writing that, I imagined the owners going 'Let's open a shop in that there London - but lets be smart and choose the next up-and-coming area'.  I make them too far ahead of the curve for their own good.  But we'll see.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Thing is, it's not particularly classy stuff - not even in a knowing, cheesy way.  One or two things of interest, but really the kind of shop you'd find in the commercial, tourist-trap corners of Camden.  Weird.
> 
> eta:  writing that, I imagined the owners going 'Let's open a shop in that there London - but lets be smart and choose the next up-and-coming area'.  I make them too far ahead of the curve for their own good.  But we'll see.


given the sort of shite hipsters in dalston wear i wouldn't suppose they were averse to the sort of tat under discussion


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> At the richmix for a few weeks, Free!
> 
> *http://www.richmix.org.uk/whats-on/event/new-act-of-the-year-041113/*


tower hamlets not hackney


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> given the sort of shite hipsters in dalston wear i wouldn't suppose they were averse to the sort of tat under discussion


 only clothes I saw were novelty boxers


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2013)

marty21 said:


> only clothes I saw were novelty boxers


i thought you'd be a novelty boxers man.


----------



## Sue (Nov 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought you'd be a novelty boxers man.


 
That's a bit below the belt...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought you'd be a novelty boxers man.


how very dare you  I'm  a black M&S boxers man - although recently I ordered some red ones in error - but I'm keeping them - sometimes it is worth living  close to the edge


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 6, 2013)

marty21 said:


> went to a new cafe on Sunday near the Lea Bridge Roundabout - lower Clapton side -..... Maeve's Kitchen has also opened up a few doors away - haven't been there yet


but there's already a Maevish kebabs round there
pennimania


----------



## pennimania (Nov 6, 2013)

Think you better explain


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2013)

*The Orgasm Shop*
Turn On Britain presents
Other
Nov 11 2013 19:40 - Nov 22 2013 20:00
232 Shoreditch High Street
232 Shoreditch High Street, E1 6PJ London




Show map
TurnOnBritain presents theOrgasmShop, a pop-up shop to educate about female Orgasm and Orgasmic Meditation (OM).

http://billetto.co.uk/theorgasmshop


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 12, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> *The Orgasm Shop*


 
Oh right. I walked past that last night. It looked like a hipster cafe with lots of slogans about orgasms.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 14, 2013)

> *‘Free Paint 4 Hackney’ Offer*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.frponline.org.uk/2013/10/free-paint-4-hackney-offer/


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 14, 2013)

Apparently Haggerston Tesco is "the worst place on earth" for this guy:







http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...ant-about-local-haggerston-store-8938790.html

http://haggerston-tescos.tumblr.com/

Haggerston Tesco isn't even the worst place in Haggerston.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Apparently Haggerston Tesco is "the worst place on earth" for this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that little area's gone right downhill since they got rid of the honeymoon hotel on lee street

picture here http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarflondondunc/187985905/lightbox/


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Apparently Haggerston Tesco is "the worst place on earth" for this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think Tescos in Syria and the Phillipines might take that title


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 15, 2013)

Hackney Council consultation on whether landlords should be more regulated:
http://t.co/29FNNhlM0L

There is no "kill them all" option, so I guess greater regulation will have to be a transitional demand.


----------



## Sue (Nov 15, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Apparently Haggerston Tesco is "the worst place on earth" for this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And it isn't anywhere near as bad as the Tesco in Morning Lane.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yesterday afternoon I went out on Hackney Marshes with about 50 other folk for a book launch 'Marshland' by Gareth Rees which is about the marshes , he did several readings , at Hackney Henge, the middlesex filter beds, by the lea and on the footie pitches (which must have been a bit WTF for several teams who were playing at the time. ) We then retired to the Clapton Hart where we drank beer and he sold books . Lovely bloke, he spent the last 6 years or so obsessively wandering around the marshes . Moved to Hastings a few weeks ago, known as hackneymarshman on the twitter.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 19, 2013)

everyone from stokie seems to be moving to walthamstow. it's dead annoying like 

/contribution to hackney chitter-chatter thread


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 21, 2013)

I made the mistake of picking up a copy of the Evening Standard on the tube last night:



> The lobby of Ace Hotel on Shoreditch High Street is inviting and full of activity. Next to Hackney florist Hattie Fox’s stall at the entrance, the smiling doormen discuss plans for a weekend event.
> 
> Inside, there’s a black and white photobooth and a mix of dubstep and new folk music playing while beautiful young people work on MacBooks. A blond man is busy weaving on a loom in the corner near the Hoi Polloi restaurant — where a burger and chips comes to £14.50.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/london-life/death-of-ace-man-alex-calderwood-8951404.html


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, I read that 
I can't quite picture where this hotel is in the High Street though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I made the mistake of picking up a copy of the Evening Standard on the tube last night:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/london-life/death-of-ace-man-alex-calderwood-8951404.html


picking it up's ok, it's reading it that fucks you


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 21, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> picking it up's ok, it's reading it that fucks you


 
Well, it's something to look at on the tube journey home.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2013)

blossie33 said:


> Well, it's something to look at on the tube journey home.


just the pictures, mind


----------



## boohoo (Nov 23, 2013)

Sad to hear the remaining part of the Gibbons's building is being pulled down due to becoming structurally unstable. Sounds like the neighbouring building work might have shaken it a bit.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 23, 2013)

I liked shopping there. they used to wear brown overall coats


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Sad to hear the remaining part of the Gibbons's building is being pulled down due to becoming structurally unstable. Sounds like the neighbouring building work might have shaken it a bit.



It's been on the cards for a while though hasn't it? The part nearest the car park was taken down and has been boarded up for years now.


----------



## Sue (Nov 23, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Sad to hear the remaining part of the Gibbons's building is being pulled down due to becoming structurally unstable. Sounds like the neighbouring building work might have shaken it a bit.


Was wondering why my 38 was just diverted --just saw this on the HG website.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Sad to hear the remaining part of the Gibbons's building is being pulled down due to becoming structurally unstable. Sounds like the neighbouring building work might have shaken it a bit.


heard about that - also heard that the site is going to be student accommodation, with commercial stuff on the ground floor - only went to  Gibbons a few times - it was reassuringly old fashioned


----------



## Batboy (Nov 24, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Went to Sodo Pizza tonight - it really is a great place - a film crew were in tonight - taking up most of the tables , drinking tea  we did manage to get a seat though, had a really spicy pizza  and moved James Bond Actor Ben Whishaw (he plays Q in Skyfall) who was taking up space  well, he offered to move as we wanted to sit down, they were filming something in Glamourous Clapton



I go here quite regularly, the guy who owns this has a winning formula, he is fastidious on the quality of food and freshness of ingredients... Great place and highlights how to make a success of a business even in low key areas like Upper Clapton road.  Tram depot cafe on he other hand has shut down, always felt a bit soulless in there, the guy that owned pissed off a lot of his neighbours, which didn't help.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2013)

Batboy said:


> I go here quite regularly, the guy who owns this has a winning formula, he is fastidious on the quality of food and freshness of ingredients... Great place and highlights how to make a success of a business even in low key areas like Upper Clapton road.  Tram depot cafe on he other hand has shut down, always felt a bit soulless in there, the guy that owned pissed off a lot of his neighbours, which didn't help.


Went to the tram shed a couple of times ,was a bit souless tbf, i thought it was closed temporarily though


Guys who run sodo are really nice .


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2013)

http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2013/11/26/rio-cinema-fundraising-drive/


----------



## Sue (Dec 6, 2013)

Just came past the town hall. About 10 or 12 big cars with drivers waiting outside. Most of them seemed to have a kind of plaque with a coat of arms type badge thing sticking out the roof -- diplomatic plates is what sprung to mind, not that I've ever seen any like. Could be they're at the panto then off to the Wetherspoons for a quick half but, if not, anyone know what's on?

ETA Just had a look on Google images and not diplomatic plates (that seems just to be the number plates ) so no idea what that was all about).


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone know of any Hackney pubs that are open Xmas day lunch time? Clapton/Stokie area, The billet isn't, don't think the Hart is either ...


----------



## colacubes (Dec 8, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Anyone know of any Hackney pubs that are open Xmas day lunch time? Clapton/Stokie area, The billet isn't, don't think the Hart is either ...



Come to The Albert   Not that local tbf


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Come to The Albert   Not that local tbf


bit of a walk that! 

I heard via Twitter that The Cat and Mutton (Broadway Market) had been sold, don't know if it will remain a pub. Should do, although I didn't like the place, it is in a perfect position for the market. Went there for the last time about 10 years ago, the staff were young and glam and seemed more interested in looking at and flirting with eachother than serving punters   never went back after that - me hold a grudge?   It may have improved since, but I didn't give them another chance.


----------



## Sue (Dec 15, 2013)

marty21 said:


> bit of a walk that!
> 
> I heard via Twitter that The Cat and Mutton (Broadway Market) had been sold, don't know if it will remain a pub. Should do, although I didn't like the place, it is in a perfect position for the market. Went there for the last time about 10 years ago, the staff were young and glam and seemed more interested in looking at and flirting with eachother than serving punters   never went back after that - me hold a grudge?   It may have improved since, but I didn't give them another chance.


Old news . It's been bought by some group who run a number of music venues.  Apparently they're going to do some work on and have space for gigs.  Well according to my hairdresser anyway. Can't say I'm a fan either.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

We haven't quite finished with Haggerston Estate...  



> *Andrea Luka Zimmerman *
> Taggers, Graffiti artists, painters, WANTED!
> 
> Please come and join us this Friday, the 27th September. 12pm-2pm, to use as a canvas the last remaining block on the old Haggerston estate, Samuel House (not the large faces, we need these still, but all else is yours…).
> ...


----------



## Sue (Dec 24, 2013)

See they're building a Premier Inn across from Dalston Junction station.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

Sue said:


> See they're building a Premier Inn across from Dalston Junction station.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2013)

Apparently the pub in the park is open on Christmas day, bit too far to walk for us


----------



## marty21 (Jan 2, 2014)

http://londontheinside.com/2013/12/19/cat-and-mutton-x-rubys/

Cat and Mutton on Broadway Market will re-open in March as a cocktail bar


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 7, 2014)

"London overground to get 25 new stations"

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/transport/branching-out-london-overground-to-get-25-new-stations-9044059.html
Except they are not actually new stations but the existing Enfield/Cheshunt/Chingford -> Liverpool Street stations?

Hard to know what this will mean, apart from some new trains and signage.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 7, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hard to know what this will mean, apart from some new trains and signage.


 
even more expensive housing


----------



## braindancer (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't use those trains at commuting times but in the evenings and at weekends the Chingford to Liverpool Street line is great - especially the 23:33 which goes from Liverpool Street to Walthamstow without stopping.  It's like getting a taxi! Take me home train!  Generally on time, and not too crowded - can't really see how it could be much improved...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> "London overground to get 25 new stations"
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/transport/branching-out-london-overground-to-get-25-new-stations-9044059.html
> Except they are not actually new stations but the existing Enfield/Cheshunt/Chingford -> Liverpool Street stations?
> ...


perhaps more frequent trains?   better linking to the existing overground?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 7, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> perhaps more frequent trains?   better linking to the existing overground?



Maybe but I doubt it...

Service is pretty great from Stoke Newington. Trains every 15 mins at peak times. 15 mins to Liverpool Street..

Linking up with other bits would mean tunnelling and track building through expensive bits of London....

I guess we will wait and see.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> perhaps more frequent trains?   better linking to the existing overground?


They link via Liverpool St and Walthamstow anyway


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 7, 2014)

And seven sisters.


----------



## Gavin Redknap (Jan 13, 2014)

The Stoke Newington line is fairly decent but there's massive overcrowding of the route going through Clapton, with the Chingford line, the line to Cambridge and the Stanstead express all vying for the same piece of track. Short of double tracking, to improve that service they'd have to re-route some of he longer distance lines either through the Stoke Newington branch or - as I expect them to - along the largely unused route between Tottenham Hale and Stratford. Doing that would give viability to the 'new' station currently being rebuilt at Lea Bridge as well. It probably wouldnt please some commuters up in Cambridgeshire but their numbers are significantly less than those closer in who have to deal with a totally unreliable Chingford line on a daily basis.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 13, 2014)

do you think this mean they will connect Northumberland Park?


----------



## andysays (Jan 13, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> "London overground to get 25 new stations"
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/transport/branching-out-london-overground-to-get-25-new-stations-9044059.html
> Except they are not actually new stations but the existing Enfield/Cheshunt/Chingford -> Liverpool Street stations?
> ...



It means the trains will be run by TfL instead of the current operator, West Anglia, but as you say, apart from new (or re-vamped) trains and signage, won't necessarily mean any change to services


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting article in Spitalfields Life about an artist living in the Tramsheds in Clapton

http://spitalfieldslife.com/2014/01/27/giorgione-in-clapton/

I thought the tramsheds had been saved from demolition some time ago but obviously not.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 27, 2014)

blossie33 said:


> I thought the tramsheds had been saved from demolition some time ago but obviously not.


 
They won some battles but lost the war. A real shame - a mate of mine who is a welder had a studio there too and has recently found somewhere else after several years' stress.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 27, 2014)

What a shame.
I noticed the cafe had closed when I passed on the bus but I just assumed it wasn't getting enough trade.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2014)

blossie33 said:


> What a shame.
> I noticed the cafe had closed when I passed on the bus but I just assumed it wasn't getting enough trade.


There is a sign saying they are closed for refurbishment, not sure if they will re-open. I miss the 2nd hand Jaguar dealership,  nice cars


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 27, 2014)

marty21 said:


> http://londontheinside.com/2013/12/19/cat-and-mutton-x-rubys/
> 
> Cat and Mutton on Broadway Market will re-open in March as a cocktail bar



Given that it has been known as The Cunt and Mutton for a long time we could just start calling it_ The Cunt and Mojito._


----------



## boohoo (Jan 27, 2014)

So sad about the tramshed - the interior looks most interesting. What is going there instead? A faceless block of apartments?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 27, 2014)

boohoo said:


> So sad about the tramshed - the interior looks most interesting. What is going there instead? A faceless block of apartments?


 
Definitely flats, but not sure if they will knock it all down and start again or try to keep some of the character.

It is very atmospheric - I went to a gig there yonks ago.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 4, 2014)

People....MY people! 



> Once in Haggerston, there were Lovelace, Pamela, Lowther and Harlowe – handsome, robustly-constructed thirties housing developments, named after characters in Samuel Richardson’s didactic novels of eighteenth century London. The literary derivation of their names offered a cultural reference in tune with the buildings’ neo-Georgian architecture and promised a future based upon ideals of social enlightenment. Now the final tenants are moving out prior to the imminent demolition of Samuel House – named after Samuel Richardson himself – the only block still standing on the Haggerston Estate, and so Contributing Photographer Colin O’Brien & I went along to meet the last residents as they said farewell to their former homes.



http://spitalfieldslife.com/2014/02/04/so-long-samuel-house/




We are saving our collective weeping for the demolition of Samuel House.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 5, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> People....MY people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 5, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


>



Yeah, gonna be extra weird to watch because we have our portraits up on the block.


----------



## Sue (Feb 6, 2014)

The latest twist in the longrunning Dalston Lane saga.

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new...se_of_a_lack_of_planning_permission_1_3285377


----------



## boohoo (Feb 6, 2014)

Sue said:


> The latest twist in the longrunning Dalston Lane saga.
> 
> http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new...se_of_a_lack_of_planning_permission_1_3285377



That demolition and the wrecking of Dalston is disgraceful.


----------



## Sue (Feb 6, 2014)

boohoo said:


> That demolition and the wrecking of Dalston is disgraceful.


Yep, and the suspicious fires and the rest. Iain Sinclair talks about it at some length in his Rose Red Empire book.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 6, 2014)

Sue said:


> Yep, and the suspicious fires and the rest. Iain Sinclair talks about it at some length in his Rose Red Empire book.



I watched that bit of Dalston lane go from being a little run down to various states of dereliction allowed and encouraged by the council.


----------



## Sue (Feb 6, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I watched that bit of Dalston lane go from being a little run down to various states of dereliction allowed and encouraged by the council.


As it says in the article, the guy who's been involved in the campaign from the start -- and who's interviewed by IS in his book  -- is talking at the Rio on Saturday. May go along if I'm free as sounds interesting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I watched that bit of Dalston lane go from being a little run down to various states of dereliction allowed and encouraged by the council.


hackney's been shortlisted for council of the year


----------



## Sue (Feb 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> hackney's been shortlisted for council of the year


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2014)

Sue said:


>


strange but true


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2014)

Sue said:


> Yep, and the suspicious fires and the rest. Iain Sinclair talks about it at some length in his Rose Red Empire book.


by no means the only suspicious fire, where ability plaza is now there was a strange fire usefully clearing the site


----------



## Sue (Feb 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> strange but true


It's certainly very strange, I'll give you that.


----------



## Sue (Feb 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> by no means the only suspicious fire, where ability plaza is now there was a strange fire usefully clearing the site


Very handy indeed.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 7, 2014)

Sue said:


> As it says in the article, the guy who's been involved in the campaign from the start -- and who's interviewed by IS in his book  -- is talking at the Rio on Saturday. May go along if I'm free as sounds interesting.



I got an email from Open Dalston about this but can't go  Here's some nice pics of old Dalston:


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I got an email from Open Dalston about this but can't go  Here's some nice pics of old Dalston:



Nice Tapper Zukie soundtrack too!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 14, 2014)

Slightly baffling meeting against the BNP and EDL in increasingly gentrified Clapton.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 14, 2014)

Also there is a documentary film about Stoke Newington Irish Womens Centre showing at The Rio on Sunday 23rd Feb

http://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com/2014/02/03/breaking-ground-showing-at-the-rio-23rd-feb/

http://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com...-the-story-of-the-london-irish-womens-centre/


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2014)

so the council's shut down the kitchen at the wetherspoons opposite the town hall after finding cockroaches there http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new..._closed_after_cockroach_infestation_1_3322189


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> so the council's shut down the kitchen at the wetherspoons opposite the town hall after finding cockroaches there http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/new..._closed_after_cockroach_infestation_1_3322189


Rude of the council to call the regulars that


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Rude of the council to call the regulars that


 

but it's not like the council staff who frequent the establishment have meals in anything other than glasses.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2014)

heard that planning permission has gone in for a connecting passenger bridge between Hackney Central and Hackney Downs stations - makes sense really, they are practically next door to eachother and it is a bit of a faff if you do want to change lines


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2014)

there's a curious 'pre-application meeting' of the planning committee at stoke newington town hall on 25/2 to hear about the plans for kingsland shopping centre, although according to the papers for the meeting no decision will be taken at it.

http://mginternet.hackney.gov.uk/ieListDocuments.aspx?CId=125&MId=2753


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2014)

incidentally, while on the subject of the shopping centre, it was built by the co-operative retail lot and british rail, but at some point criterion became the owners. does anyone happen to know when that was?


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone see the SubStandard's Homes and Properties section last night? "De Beauvoir Town impressed the New York Times as a boho-chic, buzzing Hackney village..." Vomit, vomit...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 24, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


>




That is brilliant. Thanks!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> That is brilliant. Thanks!



My old estate.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 24, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> My old estate.



The famous "Hagglestone Estate in Hackney", according to the narrator?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The famous "Hagglestone Estate in Hackney", according to the narrator?



Yeah, made me chuckle when I heard that!


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 24, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The famous "Hagglestone Estate in Hackney", according to the narrator?


 
I thought I'd misheard that 
Very interesting clip of film.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow, there's a bunch of good stuff on that channel:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah am gonna work my way through them this evening!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Wow, there's a bunch of good stuff on that channel:



That's fascinating. My partner grew up in Hackney.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah am gonna work my way through them this evening!


 I might work my way through them later, work getting in the way atm


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

The wonderful Eastern Curve Garden in Dalston is under threat.

http://opendalston.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/eastern-curve-community-garden-under.html


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes, I heard that. It's a real shame, the garden is lovely now and it's a nice place to go and sit for an hour or so in the summer.
Unfortunately, I understand that the ground was only given to them on a temporary basis so I don't think they've any legal rights. It would be great if something could be done so it could stay but I can't see that happening (hope I am wrong!)


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> The wonderful Eastern Curve Garden in Dalston is under threat.
> 
> http://opendalston.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/eastern-curve-community-garden-under.html


yes i mentioned this meeting in my post 1541


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yes i mentioned this meeting in my post 1541


I saw that but you didn't mention that it is also about the fate of the curve garden which is one of my favourite new things in Dalston - plus the people who run it are lovely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I saw that but you didn't mention that it is also about the fate of the curve garden which is one of my favourite new things in Dalston - plus the people who run it are lovely.


the issue here is partly the curve garden but tbh more importantly the future of dalston as the sudden influx of an additional 1,000 or more people there plus the houses to be built by the kingsland and on kingsland high street would significantly increase the population density. not only that but the impact on ridley road market would be, to say the least, significant. the problems caused by the construction would also impact severely on the area for several years and so, i regret, the fate of the eastern curve garden assumes for me a relatively low importance compared to the other effects of the proposed project.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 25, 2014)

@my interests are a bit more personal - re:Eastern Curve garden. Your explanation above is useful as it elaborates about what is at stake here which is the element that I am not so aware of.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2014)

boohoo said:


> @my interests are a bit more personal - re:Eastern Curve garden. Your explanation above is useful as it elaborates about what is at stake here which is the element that I am not so aware of.


what it all goes back to is the auld coal yard and goods depot formerly on the site which was open till 1972. in 1985 british rail and the co-op developed the site which at some point passed to criterion. the council helped the process along with a compulsory purchase order, so given their previous history of aiding such development i fear the days of the eastern curve as well as the shopping centre as is are numbered. i'm told the pak's site with the gym above it changed hands a year or two back for some vast sum of money - in the tens of millions apparently. i fear the project's a done deal and they're only going through the motions.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 28, 2014)

> *Storm Weathers*
> Hi All
> 
> A friend has sent me information about this free vintage giveaway tomorrow
> ...


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for that - I thought that was going to be the Stokey shop til I opened the whole piece.

Might go and have a look if I'm in the area tomorrow though it wouldn't be early so I don't suppose there'll be much left.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks again for the tip off for Beyond Retro, went after noon, they still had some stuff there, you were given 5 minutes for a look, there wasn't any clothes I wanted  but I got a great duffel bag made of recycled fabric and leather


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2014)

> *Plans in place to protect iconic Peace Mural*
> ​
> Hackney Council has announced plans to preserve and restore the Dalston Peace Carnival Mural following damage caused by vandalism and exposure to the elements.
> 
> ...




http://news.hackney.gov.uk/plans-in-place-to-protect-iconic-peace-mural/


----------



## boohoo (Mar 3, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> http://news.hackney.gov.uk/plans-in-place-to-protect-iconic-peace-mural/



Hackney ignores community involvement to get the job done by the new leaseholders of the building. The increase in damage to the mural over the last few years suggests that connecting with the community might not be a bad way to stop further damage after the mural is restored.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Hackney ignores community involvement to get the job done by the new leaseholders of the building. The increase in damage to the mural over the last few years suggests that connecting with the community might not be a bad way to stop further damage after the mural is restored.


the council only pays lip service to the notion of community


----------



## boohoo (Mar 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the council only pays lip service to the notion of community



True. 

Now I wonder if someone will let me up the scaffold when they start repairing it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 4, 2014)

Old but interesting:



> *Hackney’s Anarchic Nineties*
> Text accompaning the Timeline in the Hackney Anarchy Week Programme.
> 
> *Rough and Ready*
> ...




http://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com/2011/05/26/hackneys-anarchic-nineties/


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 10, 2014)

wtf, Hackney Council is at SXSW with its Hackney House..


----------



## boohoo (Mar 19, 2014)

http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2014/03/19/dalston-terrace-demolition-april/

More news about the Dalston Terrace.  They really have re-landscaped Dalston, selling off large chunks of it's historical buildings to the highest bidder.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, it's a shame about the terrace but it's been neglected for so long now it's probably past saving.
I did sign the petition but it was a bit of a loser from the start.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.elleuk.com/travel/holiday-inspiration/what-s-my-weekend-victoria-bell-aka-plum

unintentionally hilarious article about living in Hackney - the writer is a fashionista - and does so much in Hackney at the weekends - 





> I live, shop and work from home in East London and as my weeks are usually a foot-to-the-floor whirlwind of juggling multiple projects, attending events and going to meetings all over town, my weekends are my down time (and my playtime!) so I try to avoid venturing too far from home. Luckily enough I have some fantastic places right on my doorstep to keep it local.





> I’ll then wander over to *Ridley Road Market* (Ridley Rd, London E8 2LH, ridleyroad.co.uk ) to buy my fresh fruit and veg for the week, which I love for it’s vibrancy, ethnicity and total assault on the senses;



I don't know how she fits it all in - one weekend, all those places. I think it would take me about a year to go to all these places - because quite frankly sometimes i just can't be arsed


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 30, 2014)

marty21 said:


> http://www.elleuk.com/travel/holiday-inspiration/what-s-my-weekend-victoria-bell-aka-plum
> 
> unintentionally hilarious article about living in Hackney - the writer is a fashionista - and does so much in Hackney at the weekends -
> 
> ...



although she's right about  


> *Dalston Mill Fabrics* (69-73 Ridley Rd, London  E8 3NP, 0207 2494129 dalstonmillfabrics.co.uk)


its is a splendid place to get fabric from and it's cheap
It's worth a journey over the river for me


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> although she's right about
> 
> its is a splendid place to get fabric from and it's cheap
> It's worth a journey over the river for me


mrs21 agrees  with  you on that


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)

boohoo said:


> http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2014/03/19/dalston-terrace-demolition-april/
> 
> More news about the Dalston Terrace.  They really have re-landscaped Dalston, selling off large chunks of it's historical buildings to the highest bidder.


the ones that haven't mysteriously burned down


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)

speaking of things that have mysteriously burned down, how long can it be before the land between birkbeck road and birkbeck mews in dalston gets developed? longstanding hackney residents will doubtless recall the fire of 1980 just north of the road linking birkbeck mews and road, clearing the property currently used by ridley road market traders as storage.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am tempted to try some of the places mentioned by the hackney fashionista , I doubt I'd get as excited about them though


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I am tempted to try some of the places mentioned by the hackney fashionista , I doubt I'd get as excited about them though


i preferred the new fashion hub when the pringles shop was the auld duke of wellington with its regular lock-ins.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 31, 2014)

Tour De France comes to (a bit of) Hackney: Monday 7th July
http://news.hackney.gov.uk/tour-de-france-comes-to-hackney/

(warning - this link includes a photo of Jules Pipe).


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Tour De France comes to (a bit of) Hackney: Monday 7th July
> http://news.hackney.gov.uk/tour-de-france-comes-to-hackney/
> 
> (warning - this link includes a photo of Jules Pipe).


have you ever  noticed how jules pipe has the most forgettable face of anyone? you could meet him and a few minutes later his face would be but a blur in your memory.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> have you ever  noticed how jules pipe has the most forgettable face of anyone? you could meet him and a few minutes later his face would be but a blur in your memory.


 
I hadn't noticed until now, but agree. Perhaps this is because some dark paranormal powers are at work?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I hadn't noticed until now, but agree. Perhaps this is because some dark paranormal powers are at work?


i always thought it was because he's a boring wanker.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have an old version of internet explorer on my work pc so I don't have the pleasure of seeing his face on the link 
I must admit I can't remember what he looks like though/


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2014)

blossie33 said:


> I have an old version of internet explorer on my work pc so I don't have the pleasure of seeing his face on the link
> I must admit I can't remember what he looks like though/


no one can. it's as though he didn't exist.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i always thought it was because he's a boring wanker.


 
I remember standing outside a Polling Station in Haggerston when I was campaigning for Hackney Independent. I was having a chat with a couple of women from one of the nearby estates about the election and explaining that it was for councillors and also the Hackney Mayor.

One of them said _"Oh have we got a mayor? Who's that then?"_

Pipe was standing right next to me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I remember standing outside a Polling Station in Haggerston when I was campaigning for Hackney Independent. I was having a chat with a couple of women from one of the nearby estates about the election and explaining that it was for councillors and also the Hackney Mayor.
> 
> One of them said _"Oh have we got a mayor? Who's that then?"_
> 
> Pipe was standing right next to me.


sadly it looks like he'll still be mayor in june


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> sadly it looks like he'll still be mayor in june


 
Yeah I can't see much changing in June. I am hoping for some top quality entertainment when Tim Wells stands against Diane Abbot next year though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah I can't see much changing in June. I am hoping for some top quality entertainment when Tim Wells stands against Diane Abbot next year though.


you'd think that after 27 years she'd give someone else a chance anyway

and i notice schools in hackney still not good enough for her to send her son to one.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I remember standing outside a Polling Station in Haggerston when I was campaigning for Hackney Independent. I was having a chat with a couple of women from one of the nearby estates about the election and explaining that it was for councillors and also the Hackney Mayor.
> 
> One of them said _"Oh have we got a mayor? Who's that then?"_
> 
> Pipe was standing right next to me.


I did meet him once and he made zero impression on me, of course he could say the same of me


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd think that after 27 years she'd give someone else a chance anyway
> 
> and i notice schools in hackney still not good enough for her to send her son to one.


She has a super safe seat, her share went up in 2010 when the labour share elsewhere was plummeting. When she does go there will be an almighty struggle for the nomination.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2014)

marty21 said:


> She has a super safe seat, her share went up in 2010 when the labour share elsewhere was plummeting. When she does go there will be an almighty struggle for the nomination.


no there won't. some blairite shit will get parachuted in as happened in hackney south and shoreditch.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> no there won't. some blairite shit will get parachuted in as happened in hackney south and shoreditch.


 tbf - she wasn't really a team player - and they will probably have to find another black candidate so it won't be as easy as that


----------



## Sue (Apr 7, 2014)

Cat and Mutton's reopened. Just went past and there's a load of people sitting outside drinking. In the rain.


----------



## Sue (Apr 7, 2014)

'Hackney has refused to reconsider demolition of its Georgian houses in Dalston Terrace
Hackney has refused to review its decision to allow demolition of all its Georgian houses in Dalston Terrace. Hackney was forced to suspend unlawful demolitions last January and OPEN is again now seeking specialist legal advice about this latest development. Hackney has commented to OPEN's solicitor that demolition will not start before 15 April.'

http://opendalston.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/hackney-has-refused-to-reconsider.html?m=1


----------



## eoin_k (Apr 11, 2014)

Sue said:


> Cat and Mutton's reopened. Just went past and there's a load of people sitting outside drinking. In the rain.



Complete with an ironic full height oil painting of Karl Marx, which brought a smile to my face... well more of a grimace. It is like living in an episode of a Chris Morris programme around here. You can laugh at the rise of the idiots in the moment, but then you have to live with the reality of it all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2014)

eoin_k said:


> Complete with an ironic full height oil painting of Karl Marx, which brought a smile to my face... well more of a grimace. It is like living in an episode of a Chris Morris programme around here. You can laugh at the rise of the idiots in the moment, but then you have to live with the reality of it all.


there's some hipster bar on kingsland road with a big portait of che guevara on the wall


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2014)

eoin_k said:


> Complete with an ironic full height oil painting of Karl Marx, which brought a smile to my face... well more of a grimace. It is like living in an episode of a Chris Morris programme around here. You can laugh at the rise of the idiots in the moment, but then you have to live with the reality of it all.


 sounds just as bad as the old cat and mutton - much prefer the Dove if I drink around there


----------



## Sue (Apr 12, 2014)

marty21 said:


> sounds just as bad as the old cat and mutton - much prefer the Dove if I drink around there


Haven't been in the Dove since the landlord came out with some racist bollocks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 15, 2014)

Samuel House, the last remaining block, albeit empty now will be demolished tomorrow at 11am. For some of us it will be an big day, but our experiences of struggling through regeneration/gentrification and community organising are not unique.

Little reminder:


http://www.iamhere.org.uk/


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sue said:


> Haven't been in the Dove since the landlord came out with some racist bollocks


not a regular there, what happened?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Samuel House, the last remaining block, albeit empty now will be demolished tomorrow at 11am. For some of us it will be an big day, but our experiences of struggling through regeneration/gentrification and community organising are not unique.
> 
> Little reminder:
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2014)

marty21 said:


> not a regular there, what happened?


i know people who know the landlord and be slightly surprised if that was the case.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 16, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Samuel House, the last remaining block, albeit empty now will be demolished tomorrow at 11am. For some of us it will be an big day, but our experiences of struggling through regeneration/gentrification and community organising are not unique.
> 
> Little reminder:
> 
> ...



 Years ago I did go to that estate a few times - a mate lived there - he originally moved in to a 3 bed with 2 other people, who then left - leaving him alone in a 3 bed  - although he subsequently had people living with him until he moved away about 15 years ago


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 16, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Samuel House, the last remaining block, albeit empty now will be demolished tomorrow at 11am. For some of us it will be an big day, but our experiences of struggling through regeneration/gentrification and community organising are not unique.
> 
> Little reminder:
> 
> ...



I tend to give you a smile and a wink as I cycle past your portrait of a morning .  Will miss them faces .  Used to like the swimming pool down that way too (mind you it was usually empty whenever I went - hence why I liked it, lol).


----------



## Sue (Apr 16, 2014)

marty21 said:


> not a regular there, what happened?


 
So, the Sunday of a Bank Holiday weekend about three years ago. I've been to see a film in the afternoon with a friend P and it's a bit too early to go for pizza so we decide to go to the Dove for a drink first. P is Singaporean.

It's really busy in the pub. P goes off to look for seats, I go to the bar. I'm just about to get served and P comes over to say she's found some seats and points in the general direction. I say fine, just getting served, be over in a minute.

Guy comes over. Turns out it's the landlord, something I wasn't aware of initially.

Him (aggressively and without preamble): What did she just say to you?

Me: Eh, what?

Him (still aggressively): That woman, what did that woman just say to you?

Me (confused): Erm, she said she's found some seats.

HIm (suspiciously): Oh, do you know her?

Me: Erm yes, that's the friend I'm in with. Why?

Him: Oh, I thought she was hassling you.

Me: Oh?

HIm: Yes, they're always in here, hassling people to buy DVDs.

Me: Who?

Him: You know, them.

Me: No, not really.

He goes off to collect some glasses. My drinks arrive so I go to find P, very bemused about the conversation.

15 minutes or so later, P's gone off to the loo, landlord's over clearing glasses near our table.

Me: Eh, you know what you were saying at the bar before?

Him:Yes?

Me: I was just wondering if you'd have said that if my friend was white?

HIm (aggressively): What? Are you calling me a racist?

Me: I''m just asking a question.

Him: (even more aggressively): My sister in law's Thai. Are you calling me a racist?

Me: I'm just asking a question.

He storms off. P has meanwhile come back from the toilet and has caught the end of this. We're both pissed off and leave and haven't been back in since.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2014)

do you replay all this in your head a lot? sound like an awful lot of projection to me tbh.


----------



## Sue (Apr 16, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> do you replay all this in your head a lot? sound like an awful lot of projection to me tbh.


I've recounted what happened, not sure what you mean by projection.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2014)

Sue said:


> I've recounted what happened, not sure what you mean by projection.


ok


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 16, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> I tend to give you a smile and a wink as I cycle past your portrait of a morning .  Will miss them faces .  Used to like the swimming pool down that way too (mind you it was usually empty whenever I went - hence why I liked it, lol).




SORRY all...my misunderstanding...ONLY the portraits were taken down today because the demolition company have to finish the soft strip of the building (windows) before the BIG boy munching machine comes and devours it.

So...My neighbours and I were there:







...and now we are not...






Munching pics as it happens 

I loved that pool too...I used to slip a dress on over my cossy and go there to swim in the afternoons because the light was amazing through the glass roof. Get out of the pool, slip dress back on, walk 3 minutes home and shower...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2014)

Sue said:


> I've recounted what happened, not sure what you mean by projection.


let's take the bull by the horns then. this bloke runs a pub in an inner city postcode. one of the things you can guarantee if you do this where he works is that thai people come in trying to sell porno dvds to customers. they bother a lot of the customers, who complain to him. in an effort to keep order, he attempts to keep a lid on it. hence he asked you and your friend what was happening. you took it to be aggressive clearly, but is that because he's dodgy or because as a pub landlord, when he challenges people, he needs to be sure and assertive of his own demenour? especially running a pub where he does?

i'm very sorry that you and your friend felt uncomfortable there. i'm almost certain that the landlord didn't mean to make you feel that way. but some of what you perceive as aggression and hostility is actually why he's been able to run a lovely little generally friendly public house in an area of what was until recently a very deprived area of London and not get taken over by drug dealers or pimps or gangsters and so on. the albion is a decent little pub, i don't know the landlord personally but i know enough people to know he's alright, and whilst i understand why you might feel a bit arsey, i would hope you might also understand a bigger picture?


----------



## Sue (Apr 17, 2014)

So initially you're disinclined to believe me:



Paulie Tandoori said:


> i know people who know the landlord and be slightly surprised if that was the case.


 
Then I'm 'projecting' a lot:



Paulie Tandoori said:


> do you replay all this in your head a lot? sound like an awful lot of projection to me tbh.


 
Then really it's P's fault for looking East Asian when she goes into a pub for a quick drink -- what else should she expect but some pub landlord jumping to all kinds of conclusions because of her ethnicity? Oh, and my fault too for taking things the wrong way and not seeing the bigger picture. (As to running a pub where he does -- have you been to Broadway Market recently..? Also a bit confused as we're talking about The Dove but you seem to be talking about The Albion?)



Paulie Tandoori said:


> let's take the bull by the horns then. this bloke runs a pub in an inner city postcode. one of the things you can guarantee if you do this where he works is that thai people come in trying to sell porno dvds to customers. they bother a lot of the customers, who complain to him. in an effort to keep order, he attempts to keep a lid on it. hence he asked you and your friend what was happening. you took it to be aggressive clearly, but is that because he's dodgy or because as a pub landlord, when he challenges people, he needs to be sure and assertive of his own demenour? especially running a pub where he does?
> i'm very sorry that you and your friend felt uncomfortable there. i'm almost certain that the landlord didn't mean to make you feel that way. but some of what you perceive as aggression and hostility is actually why he's been able to run a lovely little generally friendly public house in an area of what was until recently a very deprived area of London and not get taken over by drug dealers or pimps or gangsters and so on. the albion is a decent little pub, i don't know the landlord personally but i know enough people to know he's alright, and whilst i understand why you might feel a bit arsey, i would hope you might also understand a bigger picture?


 
Anyway, surprised by your attitude but you've clearly already made your mind up about this so whatever.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 17, 2014)

I agree with Paulie Tandoori. He [the landlord of 'The Dove'] made a clearly racially-biased assumption. But for you Sue to go steaming in there and effectively accuse him of being racist is aggressive.


----------



## Sue (Apr 17, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> I agree with Paulie Tandoori. He [the landlord of 'The Dove'] made a clearly racially-biased assumption. But for you Sue to go steaming in there and effectively accuse him of being racist is aggressive.


Hang on. He makes a 'clearly racially-based assumption', I call him on it and I'm the one being aggressive?  How does that work? Genuinely confused.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 17, 2014)

Sue said:


> So initially you're disinclined to believe me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, i was completely wrong about which pub you were talking about, so apologies for that, as that was what i based much of what i wrote down previously. no, of course it's not your friends fault, i'm not suggesting it was or should be, and i understand why she would have taken umbrage. however, making stereotypical judgements based on previous experience will unfortunately often be something that people running pubs might do because of who comes in. 

i've been arrested and strip searched after going in the spoons on stokey high st with an irish friend who was very drunk on her birthday, we came in with our cab driver and paid him in the pub as we needed to get some change. bar staff assumed we were buying drugs and called the cops. was i annoyed about what they'd done, yes, did they do it because dodgy people try to use the pub for shady business, yes, was that because they were racist?


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 17, 2014)

Fuck that!  If I go into a pub with an asian mate, and the owner assumes he/she is selling DVD's I'd go ballistic.  Grovelling apology at the very least.  
I've heard it chanted at an asian player at a football stadium a few years ago - "DVD - DVD".  Pernicious.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2014)

I wouldn't be happy if this happened to me tbf


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 17, 2014)

look, i've been a dick, i've apologised here and in pm to sue cos i got shit fucked up, sorry for being stupid.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> let's take the bull by the horns then. this bloke runs a pub in an inner city postcode. one of the things you can guarantee if you do this where he works is that thai people come in trying to sell porno dvds to customers.


i have been in many pubs during the day. i have been in many pubs in hackney during the day. i have never seen thai people coming in with porn dvds. pls tell me which pubs i can go to to get this sort of material as i am genuinely intrigued.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i have been in many pubs during the day. i have been in many pubs in hackney during the day. i have never seen thai people coming in with porn dvds. pls tell me which pubs i can go to to get this sort of material as i am genuinely intrigued.


any where down hackney road way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> any where down hackney road way.


on the tower hamlets side no doubt.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 17, 2014)

well probably


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> on the tower hamlets side no doubt.




But yeah. I worked in The Hare for years and it happened. Generally someone would pop in, I'd shake my head and they'd leave. Any punters wanting to buy anything would go out and find them *shrug*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2014)

> * Exclusive: Squatters take over former Hackney Central police station *
> Homelessness not politics is motivation, claim occupiers






http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2014/04...e-over-former-hackney-central-police-station/


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 19, 2014)

Hackney Food Co-op 1973, but these days all we get are council subsidised trendy 'pop-ups'  Video lifted from reddit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2014)

I think this was posted on the thread a few pages back...but thanks, it's a cracking vid.


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 19, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I think this was posted on the thread a few pages back...but thanks, it's a cracking vid.


That'll teach me to read the thread


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2014)

Went to Clapton Craft beer shop this afternoon, on Lower Clapton Road. Not cheap , paid £13 for 4 bottles of Dark Star ales. Good selection though.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 8, 2014)

http://dalstonist.co.uk/after-dark-swimming-at-london-fields-lido-just-got-the-go-ahead/



> *After dark swimming at London Fields Lido just got the go-ahead*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alsoknownas (May 9, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Went to Clapton Craft beer shop this afternoon, on Lower Clapton Road. Not cheap , paid £13 for 4 bottles of Dark Star ales. Good selection though.


Nice friendly bunch in there.  Great selection of beers.  Pricing fits in well with my intentions to drink a bit less !


----------



## alsoknownas (May 12, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Went to Clapton Craft beer shop this afternoon, on Lower Clapton Road. Not cheap , paid £13 for 4 bottles of Dark Star ales. Good selection though.


My review of the spectacularly delicious and overpriced imperial stout 'Geronimo', purchased at the above establishment available here:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/beer-thread.290835/page-5#post-13131908


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 18, 2014)

Hmmm. Won't work...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 19, 2014)

Good piece on regeneration/gentrifcation of Woodberry Down:
http://www.theguardian.com/society/...tion-how-woodberry-down-became-woodberry-park


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Good piece on regeneration/gentrifcation of Woodberry Down:
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/...tion-how-woodberry-down-became-woodberry-park


 read that earlier - I was involved in that project for about a year (over 10 years ago) when no building work had been done in about 15 years - I think the whole project started in the late 80s!

I'm guessing here - but I reckon the posh block with the view of the reservoir is supposed to be high end , to make a fat profit and fund works elsewhere. That said, the flat that was sold for £1m! Someone is going to wake up one day and think, WTF, I spend £1m and i live in Manor House?

The standard for Local Authority redevelopment schemes nowadays does seem to involve a lot of private funding at the expense of social housing


----------



## artyfarty (May 19, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Good piece on regeneration/gentrifcation of Woodberry Down:
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/...tion-how-woodberry-down-became-woodberry-park


I saw that too, fascinating article. Just sent it to two of my colleagues, long time Hackney residents, both nearly 40, both married, both dual incomes (relatively small incomes mind) no kids, both would like to stop renting privately and buy a flat. This pretty much spells out why they cant and why they never will be able to.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2014)

artyfarty said:


> I saw that too, fascinating article. Just sent it to two of my colleagues, long time Hackney residents, both nearly 40, both married, both dual incomes (relatively small incomes mind) no kids, both would like to stop renting privately and buy a flat. This pretty much spells out why they cant and why they never will be able to.


 that would have described us (well *cough* except I'm nearly 50) but we were lucky enough to buy a flat in 1997


----------



## blossie33 (May 19, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Good piece on regeneration/gentrifcation of Woodberry Down:
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/...tion-how-woodberry-down-became-woodberry-park




I have read various bits and pieces about Woodberry Down before - interesting article, nothing of which surprises me at all. I imagine it's the same problem in lots of places, council tenants being squeezed out and having to rent in the private sector.

I feel very sorry for the disabled lady, being stuck on her own in that old block, not surprised she has anxiety and depression!


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2014)

blossie33 said:


> I have read various bits and pieces about Woodberry Down before - interesting article, nothing of which surprises me at all. I imagine it's the same problem in lots of places, council tenants being squeezed out and having to rent in the private sector.
> 
> I feel very sorry for the disabled lady, being stuck on her own in that old block, not surprised she has anxiety and depression!


 I hope that Hackney have made some offers to her - can't remember if it said she was a tenant or leaseholder.

I have been involved in a few Decant programmes and ime, there are a few tenants who hold out to the bitter end in the hope of getting a perfect flat. Ultimately the council can take legal action to force her to move - or force her to accept an offer on the flat. I don't know if this is the case with this particular tenant as things often don't run smoothly. i was involved in a decant programme in Tower Hamlets where during a last check on a block that was due to be demolished, they found some leaseholders in a flat who had simply not moved out when they sold the property back to Tower Hamlets  and had lived there rent free for well over a year, when asked why they hadn't moved out - said that they had been saving up to buy a nicer flat on the coast  Tower hamlets should at least have visited when they sold the property, and changed the locks, etc - but seemed to have forgotten all about it


----------



## Sue (May 22, 2014)

Ritzy staff were demonstrating outside the Picturehouse earlier about not getting the living wage. They'd moved a q &a with Steve Coogan there from the Ritzy due to evil striking workers potentially disrupting things so the evil striking Ritzy workers headed to Hackney to spread the love...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/on-patrol-with-north-londons-orthodox-jewish-patrol-group

On Patrol with North London's Crime-Fighting Orthodox Jews

Another "not bad for Vice" article. These guys are a regular fixture in my (cough) "hood".


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2014)

Sue said:


> Ritzy staff were demonstrating outside the Picturehouse earlier about not getting the living wage. They'd moved a q &a with Steve Coogan there from the Ritzy due to evil striking workers potentially disrupting things so the evil striking Ritzy workers headed to Hackney to spread the love...


one thing about the picturehouse is that in 2012 (and, i think, 2013) it hosted the lb hackney chief executive's roadshow for council staff.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 3, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> one thing about the picturehouse is that in 2012 (and, i think, 2013) it hosted the lb hackney chief executive's roadshow for council staff.


 
I for one would hate for the 2014 roadshow to be disrupted by industrial action.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I for one would hate for the 2014 roadshow to be disrupted by industrial action.


doesn't bother me


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 3, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/on-patrol-with-north-londons-orthodox-jewish-patrol-group
> 
> On Patrol with North London's Crime-Fighting Orthodox Jews
> 
> Another "not bad for Vice" article. These guys are a regular fixture in my (cough) "hood".


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/on-patrol-with-north-londons-orthodox-jewish-patrol-group
> 
> On Patrol with North London's Crime-Fighting Orthodox Jews
> 
> Another "not bad for Vice" article. These guys are a regular fixture in my (cough) "hood".



Interesting article, I live in that area and I've seen the Hatzola ambulance many times (well, there are two in Stamford Hill I believe) but not been aware of the Shomrim.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 7, 2014)

There's a demo against funding cuts at Hackney Community College today. From 12pm, Falkirk Street to town hall. Please come down and show support


----------



## RubyBlue (Jun 8, 2014)

Last night I went to cafe route by Dalston station - delicious food but they were late in their delivery - my food arrived about 30 minutes after my mates - their response was way over the top for this - my bill ended up being wiped with a bottle of wine to take home!! I actually felt guilty and called them this morning on the phone to say that whilst appreciated it was too much generosity!

Tonight I went to voodoo rays for the first time and the pizza was to die for!


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 9, 2014)

RubyBlue said:


> Tonight I went to voodoo rays for the first time and the pizza was to die for!


Interesting.  I've been very tempted, but put off by mediocre reports.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2014)

_New hackney_ getting a pasting on twitter:

 

Click and scroll for more:


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> _New hackney_ getting a pasting on twitter:
> 
> View attachment 55847
> 
> Click and scroll for more:



 apparently they got an arse kicking on twitter and have issued an apology


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2014)

marty21 said:


> apparently they got an arse kicking on twitter and have issued an apology


and they'll be closing down shortly no doubt


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> and they'll be closing down shortly no doubt


 it is part of what I call the Clapton Gold Rush - there are hoardes of folk opening bars/restaurants/shops, etc in Lower Clapton atm - along with Bonnevilles, a new bar opened recently where the Cricketers was on Cricketfield Road - a new pizza place is opening (That Home Alone fellah played a gig there at a pre-opening party) a craft ale shop opened, groovy trainer shop, a bike shop. At some point the bubble will surely burst and businesses will fail - young people are the mainstays of these sorts of places and if they can't afford to rent there - they will move on - leaving us older folk who moved here when it was cheap, and can't be arsed with trendy bars/restaurants


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2014)

marty21 said:


> it is part of what I call the Clapton Gold Rush - there are hoardes of folk opening bars/restaurants/shops, etc in Lower Clapton atm - along with Bonnevilles, a new bar opened recently where the Cricketers was on Cricketfield Road - a new pizza place is opening (That Home Alone fellah played a gig there at a pre-opening party) a craft ale shop opened, groovy trainer shop, a bike shop. At some point the bubble will surely burst and businesses will fail - young people are the mainstays of these sorts of places and if they can't afford to rent there - they will move on - leaving us older folk who moved here when it was cheap, and can't be arsed with trendy bars/restaurants


that restaurant on the corner of amhurst road by stokey police station seems to offer a new sort of cuisine every time i pass. it used to be turkish, then italian and now it seems to be french


----------



## marty21 (Jun 16, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> that restaurant on the corner of amhurst road by stokey police station seems to offer a new sort of cuisine every time i pass. it used to be turkish, then italian and now it seems to be french


haven't noticed that one - did go to a new Mexican nearby on Friday - El Sombrero - wasn't that good unfortunately - Mrs21 didn't like her meal at all (I had to finish it - I thought it was ok, but nothing to get excited about - apart from the cocktails which were nice


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 16, 2014)

marty21 said:


> haven't noticed that one - did go to a new Mexican nearby on Friday - El Sombrero - wasn't that good unfortunately - Mrs21 didn't like her meal at all (I had to finish it - I thought it was ok, but nothing to get excited about - apart from the cocktails which were nice



Was thinking of going there, but will avoid now, unless I want cocktails. We went to that Turkish Tapas place on Church Street the other week. I am now working on inventing the Spanish sea food kebab.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> _New hackney_ getting a pasting on twitter:
> 
> View attachment 55847
> 
> Click and scroll for more:



I went there last night, some of the comments on their FB page have been seriously threatening, aggressive and I think, for what, a stupid tweet, there seems to have been less criticism of the person who stabbed the lad (well I haven't seen any on social media) .

it is poncey tbf - but looks great - they have the look of a Belgian/French place - and I'll probably go back there for a meal.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jun 25, 2014)

According to the Dalstonist The East Garden Noodle Bar on the corner at Dalston Junction / Kingsland Road which recently closed down is being replaced by American chain The Diner.

http://dalstonist.co.uk/american-re...replacing-the-noodle-bar-at-dalston-junction/


----------



## braindancer (Jun 25, 2014)

marty21 said:


> a craft ale shop opened


 
I'm a sucker for a craft ale, so I've gone off route a few times on my cycle home to Walthamstow to go down lower clapton road so that I could pop in to treat myself but I've failed to spot this.  Where is it?  (And should I bother?)


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2014)

Had a meal in Bonneville - it was lovely tbf


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2014)

braindancer said:


> I'm a sucker for a craft ale, so I've gone off route a few times on my cycle home to Walthamstow to go down lower clapton road so that I could pop in to treat myself but I've failed to spot this.  Where is it?  (And should I bother?)


It is on Lower Clapton Road, Lower end , sort of near the Round House Chapel place but opposite sorta

worth checking out if you like an ale, yes


----------



## braindancer (Jun 25, 2014)

Will have another look - I must have cycled right past it....  ta.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 30, 2014)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/devastated-families-face-eviction-after-3786578


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 30, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/devastated-families-face-eviction-after-3786578


I don't get this and the article doesn't explain: why are the rents there so low to begin with?  In what way is this estate social housing?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2014)

lighterthief said:


> I don't get this and the article doesn't explain: why are the rents there so low to begin with?  In what way is this estate social housing?



They were owned by the local council. Council rent schemes are lower because they are not/were not affected by rising housing market prices, as it should be in social housing. It is disgusting that they plan to bring the rents for those properties up to market rents. The residents will see no greater improvement to their lives, IME repairs and services won't improve either. They are effectively pricing some of those residents out of their homes.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

hello! i have an appointment tomorrow at homerton hospital at 7.30am and another one at 11.15am. any thoughts on how to kill some time in between? 

all suggestions gratefully welcomed


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 2, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> hello! i have an appointment tomorrow at homerton hospital at 7.30am and another one at 11.15am. any thoughts on how to kill some time in between?
> 
> all suggestions gratefully welcomed


 
Oh dear, it's not the most exciting area for things to do!

There is a nice cafe next to Chat's Palace now if you wanted a coffee (though there is a Costa or something in the hospital), not been in myself so I can't give a personal recommendation.

You could walk round the corner and up Chatsworth Road, that's got some nice little shops or you could go back into Hackney Central, the little museum on the ground floor of the library is interesting.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> hello! i have an appointment tomorrow at homerton hospital at 7.30am and another one at 11.15am. any thoughts on how to kill some time in between?
> 
> all suggestions gratefully welcomed


Plenty of cafes on Chatsworth Road to wile away the time, or walk down to the Middlesex Filter beds & have a wander.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

thanks blossie. yes i used to live in hackney many moons ago but it's all changed since i moved over the marshes to walthamstow. if the weather is good i shall potter down chatsworth, maybe treat myself to a nice breakfast. the costa in the hospital is somewhat uninspiring!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

oo the filterbeds. i shall take a look


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 2, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> hello! i have an appointment tomorrow at homerton hospital at 7.30am and another one at 11.15am. any thoughts on how to kill some time in between?
> 
> all suggestions gratefully welcomed



You could try Sutton House: http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/sutton-house/
And Pages Bookshop: http://pagesofhackney.co.uk/


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

super! thanks fozzie


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 2, 2014)

oh yeah Sutton House is good!


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 2, 2014)

there is a great pub just behind it too, with a good garden. can't remember the name tho and it is probably a bit early for that.

edit: it appears to have shut down which doesn't really surprise me http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2013/04/06/chesham-arms-pub-community-asset/


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 2, 2014)

Good suggestion -  must get round to visiting Sutton House sometime.
Check the opening times though as I've an idea they are restricted some days.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> there is a great pub just behind it too, with a good garden. can't remember the name tho and it is probably a bit early for that.
> 
> edit: it appears to have shut down which doesn't really surprise me http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2013/04/06/chesham-arms-pub-community-asset/



haha yes little bit early to be hitting the boozer, tempting as it might be. i was on my way over there (to homerton) when i bumped into you the other day actually!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2014)

right by the hospital is a cafe in an old public loo (part of it is still a public loo) it is called The Convenience, it is on Brooksby Walk - and is in the old gentleman's part of the loo - the urinals are still there - with tables around them - they do breakfast - it was really nice the time I went there


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> there is a great pub just behind it too, with a good garden. can't remember the name tho and it is probably a bit early for that.
> 
> edit: it appears to have shut down which doesn't really surprise me http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2013/04/06/chesham-arms-pub-community-asset/


 We had a drink there before we got married at Sutton House  real pity it has closed down - some shenanigans by the new owner is the reason - it is all stuck in planning atm


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

you got married at sutton house? 

also, there should be a hackney drinks soon, don't you think?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

marty21 said:


> right by the hospital is a cafe in an old public loo (part of it is still a public loo) it is called The Convenience, it is on Brooksby Walk - and is in the old gentleman's part of the loo - the urinals are still there - with tables around them - they do breakfast - it was really nice the time I went there



def gonna at least walk past this and check it out


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> you got married at sutton house?
> 
> also, there should be a hackney drinks soon, don't you think?


 yes - in 2001, it was lovely - not sure if they still do the ceremony in there - and yes to Hackney or Stow drinks!


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 2, 2014)

definitely hackney drinks.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

somebody should organise them. marty21 ?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> somebody should organise them. marty21 ?


 with my reputation?  I haven't organised Hackney drinks for years, since I organised a meet up at the Pub on the Fields and only 2 of us turned up, alas not at the same time   I'm jinxed I tell ya!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

whereas the last time i organised hackney drinks it was awesome and loads of people came  but then that was when people knew who i was and none of those people post here anymore 

so what to do? re: hackney drinks?


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 2, 2014)

i tried to organise 1 and only i turned up.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 2, 2014)

I guess there is 3 of us up for it though and even if only we turn up that will be ok.


----------



## klang (Jul 2, 2014)

make that 4.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

yay \0/ 

when are we having it then guys? 

marty21 rutabowa littleseb


----------



## klang (Jul 2, 2014)

i'm not bothered, let's not plan too far ahead, maybe even this weekend?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2014)

can't do this weekend


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

oo no not this weekend i'm busy. weekends generally not ideal for me...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

this is going to go well, i can tell!


----------



## klang (Jul 2, 2014)

marty21 said:


> can't do this weekend


 next Thursday?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

maybe we should start a thread, to gauge interest and availability?


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 2, 2014)

next thursday is probably ok for me, i think!


----------



## klang (Jul 2, 2014)

marty21 
dolly's gal 
next Thursday?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

as in 9th July? not tomorrow. cos i could probs do 9th but not tomorrow


----------



## klang (Jul 2, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> as in 9th July? not tomorrow. cos i could probs do 9th but not tomorrow


 
9th of July indeed


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

thursday is 10th july. soz.


----------



## klang (Jul 2, 2014)

10th then (don't have a diary here, so trust blindly)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2014)

I can do the 10th, on strike that day  will be on the picket line in the morning , shouting scab at work mates 

Venue? 

Jolly Butchers in Stokie
Clapton Hart in errrr....Clapton
Crooked Billet ...Clapton
The Cock on Mare Street
The Plough in Homerton (haven't been there yet) 
Coach and Horses ...Stokie 
Any other suggestions ?


----------



## klang (Jul 2, 2014)

The Cock is the most convenient for me but i shall bow to the majority.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I can do the 10th, on strike that day  will be on the picket line in the morning , shouting scab at work mates
> 
> Venue?
> 
> ...


the kingsland


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2014)

id come for a pint next thursday


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 2, 2014)

Clapton hart I recks


----------



## Sue (Jul 2, 2014)

Moving flat (still local) next Thursday so going to be either utterly desperate for a drink or still despetately packing... Then off on holiday on the Friday.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the kingsland


no


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 3, 2014)

is this an appropriate forum to raise the issue of those weird black super busses that you only ever seem to see in hackney? because I'm against them


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2014)

dolly's gal said:


> is this an appropriate forum to raise the issue of those weird black super busses that you only ever seem to see in hackney? because I'm against them


I see them a lot as there is a bus nest in the middle of the Lea Bridge Roundabout - they are sponsored by Adidas for the World Cup I think


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for clarifying Marty.

in other news I am currently sat outside the creperie on chatsworth enjoying a coffee in the sunshine and jolly pleasant it is too


----------



## Stig (Jul 3, 2014)

Can we come to your drinks? We're only a little bit foreign. (Haringey)

I'd vote Cock, Hart or Butchers.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 3, 2014)

YES!!!! COME!!! 

i is also foreign cos I lives in walthamstow init


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hope your hospital appointments go well dolly's gal.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 3, 2014)

thanks blossie. I'm now sat in the sunshine on mare street by the church. I've had a successful shopping jaunt round primarni and I'm munching on a bowl for a paaand of flat nectarines. quite enjoying myself truth be told. weather helps I guess...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 3, 2014)

it sure beats work, put it that way


----------



## Stig (Jul 3, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I can do the 10th, on strike that day  will be on the picket line in the morning , shouting scab at work mates
> 
> Venue?
> 
> ...



I'd be happy in any of those but have also never been to the Plough. We should investigate this.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2014)

Stig said:


> I'd be happy in any of those but have also never been to the Plough. We should investigate this.


 The Plough has recently been done up - probably very similar to the Hart/Butchers now


----------



## klang (Jul 3, 2014)

marty21 said:


> The Plough has recently been done up - probably very similar to the Hart/Butchers now


 so....the plough it is?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2014)

littleseb said:


> so....the plough it is?


 thought we'd agreed on the 'art


----------



## klang (Jul 3, 2014)

marty21 said:


> thought we'd agreed on the 'art


 ok, the hart it is then.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 3, 2014)

i love it when a plan comes together


----------



## klang (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Stig (Jul 9, 2014)

So this is tomorrow! (It's tomorrow, right?)

what time is everyone getting there? Is anyone still going or is it just me n' rich! ? Either way I'm looking forward to it


----------



## rich! (Jul 9, 2014)

Beer! In the wild! Yay!


----------



## klang (Jul 9, 2014)

Stig said:


> So this is tomorrow! (It's tomorrow, right?)
> 
> what time is everyone getting there? Is anyone still going or is it just me n' rich! ? Either way I'm looking forward to it





rich! said:


> Beer! In the wild! Yay!


i'll be there. anytime's fine.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2014)

can't make it tomorrow I'm afraid - I have to go down to Bath as my dad is in hospital


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 10, 2014)

marty21 said:


> can't make it tomorrow I'm afraid - I have to go down to Bath as my dad is in hospital



sorry to hear that marty - hope it's not too stressful a trip for you and your dad isn't too ill 

i'm also not going to make it - sorry peoples - something's come up at home. have a drink for me though!


----------



## Stig (Jul 10, 2014)

This is why I swore I would never go to an urban meetup again. Everyone always cancels on the day. I had totally forgotten I'd sworn this on the last twelve or so meetups.

 I got to thinking, does everyone just really not like me? It's not a very nice position to put yourself in, having to wonder that, so I won't take the risk again.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 10, 2014)

no! sorry you feel like that. i guess people just lead busy lives. and it's only me and marty that can't make it, as far as i can tell


----------



## Stig (Jul 10, 2014)

It was only you two going wasn't it?  And littleseb but I don't think I've ever met them unless they changed their name without me noticing, which isn't unlikely. 

Last meetup as just me n' Rich, and while I'm more than happy drinking in pubs with rich!, we can do that round the corner in our local.


----------



## Stig (Jul 10, 2014)

[sensitivity] BTW marty21 hope your dad is OK of course, not blaming him for your tardy pub attendance. [/sensitivity]


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 10, 2014)

Stig said:


> It was only you two going wasn't it?



and rutabowa


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 10, 2014)

er i didn't know it had been decided for this eve sorry, i didn't check back on thread!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2014)

Stig said:


> It was only you two going wasn't it?  And littleseb but I don't think I've ever met them unless they changed their name without me noticing, which isn't unlikely.
> 
> Last meetup as just me n' Rich, and while I'm more than happy drinking in pubs with rich!, we can do that round the corner in our local.


The Hart is one of my locals , so next time you fancy going tell me and I will be along


----------



## Stig (Jul 10, 2014)

marty21 said:


> The Hart is one of my locals , so next time you fancy going tell me and I will be along


Will do! We like it there. And the Crooked Billet. (That's the one with all the miles of new decking isn't it?).


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2014)

marty21 said:


> can't make it tomorrow I'm afraid - I have to go down to Bath as my dad is in hospital


not a like for the post but a show of sympathy for you and your dad


----------



## rich! (Jul 10, 2014)

A quiet pint in the Hart: just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> not a like for the post but a show of sympathy for you and your dad


Cheers, been to see him, he is very poorly, connected to multiple machines atm,  but it looks like he is stable atm.


----------



## rich! (Jul 10, 2014)

Good luck with that, and best wishes to him.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol Hackney Council just tweeted about Lovebox? Which is presumably on at Victoria Park today? Told people to complain to Tower Hamlets Council if they have noise complaints and provided contact details


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2014)

rich! said:


> Good luck with that, and best wishes to him.


He is stable, just had a pace maker fitted, he is now part cyborg!


----------



## rich! (Jul 19, 2014)

marty21 said:


> He is stable, just had a pace maker fitted, he is now part cyborg!


Don't let me try and upgrade him via wireless


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2014)

went to yet another new place on Chatsworth Road at the weekend - a tapas place - very nice - Chatsworth Road is the new Church Street


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2014)

marty21 said:


> went to yet another new place on Chatsworth Road at the weekend - a tapas place - very nice - Chatsworth Road is the new Church Street


and church street is the new well street


----------



## artyfarty (Jul 21, 2014)

marty21 said:


> went to yet another new place on Chatsworth Road at the weekend - a tapas place - very nice - Chatsworth Road is the new Church Street


Went there a month or so ago, nice people but I thought it showed theyd just opened, patatas bravas were pretty grim, other food fairly good though, what did you have?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2014)

artyfarty said:


> Went there a month or so ago, nice people but I thought it showed theyd just opened, patatas bravas were pretty grim, other food fairly good though, what did you have?


patatas bravas  which were nice,  tortilla with chorizo, mrs21 had a artichoke salad and chicken croquettes


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Has anybody thought of organising any Hackney drinks recently?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> Has anybody thought of organising any Hackney drinks recently?


yes and it didn't happen - due to unforeseen circs - if you organise them Tobe - they will come


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 21, 2014)

I suggest Pub on the Park on Thursday 31st July.  I'm going there already.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 24, 2014)

Drinks drinks drinks and more drinks.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 1, 2014)

Hackney cop found guilty of assaulting mentally ill man:

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crim...up-piece-of-paper-from-the-floor-9630363.html

(interesting that two of his colleagues tried to cover it up, but one broke ranks with some whistleblowing)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 1, 2014)

More positively, did people know there used to be a recording studio for women under The Rio?
http://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com/2014/08/01/sound-kitchen/


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 1, 2014)

It's the Hackney Wicked Art Festival this weekend

http://www.hackneywicked.co.uk/


----------



## braindancer (Aug 1, 2014)

I went back to my old stomping ground and went to the Crooked Billet last night.  Very nice I thought....  the only other 'new' Clapton boozer I've been to was the Clapton Hart 18 months ago which was absolutely horrendous and I vowed never to return.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2014)

braindancer said:


> I went back to my old stomping ground and went to the Crooked Billet last night.  Very nice I thought....  the only other 'new' Clapton boozer I've been to was the Clapton Hart 18 months ago which was absolutely horrendous and I vowed never to return.


 I go to both - was in the billet last night as well  and I like both tbf


----------



## braindancer (Aug 1, 2014)

Perhaps I went to the Hart on the wrong night, was a Saturday and it was absolutely mobbed....  so noisy I couldn't hear a word any of my pals were saying, nowhere to stand, let alone sit and the bar staff were completely overwhelmed and it took at least half an hour to get served - not fun.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2014)

braindancer said:


> Perhaps I went to the Hart on the wrong night, was a Saturday and it was absolutely mobbed....  so noisy I couldn't hear a word any of my pals were saying, nowhere to stand, let alone sit and the bar staff were completely overwhelmed and it took at least half an hour to get served - not fun.


 it does get mobbed later - I usually have a few after work - when it is quieter


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2014)

marty21 said:


> it does get mobbed later - I usually have a few after work - when it is quieter


until you start singing that is


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> until you start singing that is


 show me the way to gooooooooooooo hoooooooooooomeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Gavin Redknap (Aug 1, 2014)

The Billet is better than the Clapton Hart for three key reasons. The bar isn't 4 foot long, it has a much better garden, and its closer to me.

Went down the Adam and Eve last night to check it out in post-op form. They've not changed too much and don't seem to have alienated the locals. We then went to the Bonneville for a pint and found they have Bruges Zot on tap. Lovely.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 1, 2014)

Better beer in the hart though , more pumps. It does need a bigger bar though. The Billet has plenty of bar space inside and outside


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2014)

> *'Hackney heroine': 'London belongs to all of us, not just those who can pay £5 for a cappuccino' *



http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...e-who-can-pay-5-for-a-cappuccino-9651858.html


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Better beer in the hart though , more pumps. It does need a bigger bar though. The Billet has plenty of bar space inside and outside


try saying 'better bitter in the billet' really fast after a few pints


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 6, 2014)

Up for Hackney meet-up some time!  Cashflow allowing (ouch!).


----------



## klang (Aug 6, 2014)

me too, maybe this time it will actually happen!?!?!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 8, 2014)

This is pretty amazing from Pipe:

*Hipsters are not to blame for Hackney's woes, says mayor *
*The Mayor of Hackney has hit back at claims by Pauline Pearce that the borough is being spoilt by an influx of hipsters who are driving up prices and alienating locals *

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ot-to-blame-for-Hackneys-woes-says-mayor.html

It's not like he, as elected head of the council, has anything to do with Hackney's woes either, it seems.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 26, 2014)

Coupla links:

http://woodberrydownpeoplesstory.org/ - oral history project documenting 60 years of the estate. In partnership with the council and housing associations who have essentially privatised it over the last few years.

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/news/council_calls_the_bailiffs_on_hackney_s_poorest_1_3738605 - nearly 2,000 people in the borough have had the bailiffs set on them by the council in the year ending April 2014.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This is pretty amazing from Pipe:
> 
> *Hipsters are not to blame for Hackney's woes, says mayor *
> *The Mayor of Hackney has hit back at claims by Pauline Pearce that the borough is being spoilt by an influx of hipsters who are driving up prices and alienating locals *
> ...


from pipe's article


> We have just launched a new work experience scheme for more than one hundred 16 and 17 year olds, which will place them in a wide range of exciting businesses, including digital, creative and media, and pay them the London Living wage.


i had a look at this exciting new work experience scheme recently, which seemed to be more about placing hackney youth as shop assistants or bartenders in hipster joints.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 26, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> from pipe's article
> i had a look at this exciting new work experience scheme recently, which seemed to be more about placing hackney youth as shop assistants or bartenders in hipster joints.



So it actually places more than one hundred 16 and 17 year olds _in a position to serve drinks to people_ who work for exciting businesses, including digital, creative and media?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Coupla links:
> 
> http://woodberrydownpeoplesstory.org/ - oral history project documenting 60 years of the estate. In partnership with the council and housing associations who have essentially privatised it over the last few years.
> 
> http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/news/council_calls_the_bailiffs_on_hackney_s_poorest_1_3738605 - nearly 2,000 people in the borough have had the bailiffs set on them by the council in the year ending April 2014.


the cost of taking them to court and applying for bailiffs is probably more than the  council tax owed  -  they probably add fees to the council tax , which they will never get back and in all likelihood will be written off eventually


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> So it actually places more than one hundred 16 and 17 year olds _in a position to serve drinks to people_ who work for exciting businesses, including digital, creative and media?


that's what it looked like to me


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2014)

the council tax thing is a fiendish tactic by the tories, ensures the councils get the flak for a central government policy


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 28, 2014)

Hackney One Carnival is Sunday 14th of Sept.

http://www.hackney.gov.uk/carnival.htm#.U_8D8010zcs


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2014)

Never heard of this before. Local people might like a gander...

 


http://hiddenriverfestival.co.uk/about.php


----------



## boohoo (Sep 21, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Never heard of this before. Local people might like a gander...
> 
> View attachment 61332
> 
> ...



I've been bird spotting on the reservoir - it was cold.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2014)

Hidden River Festival was pretty good, though there was folk singing.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2014)

More bonkers Stamford Hill biz:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ch-side-of-the-road-to-walk-down-9746012.html


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> More bonkers Stamford Hill biz:
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ch-side-of-the-road-to-walk-down-9746012.html


 why?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2014)

just read the article, I have never heard of Stamford Hill Council


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2014)

marty21 said:


> why?



Well that's an excellent question, Marty.

On the one hand this was ostensibly put up because the Haredi were having a parade.

On the other, it's a product of the insane religious patriarchal nonsense that they seem to hold dear to their heart.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not sure why they had English text up - could be a cock up, could be something more sinister.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Well that's an excellent question, Marty.
> 
> On the one hand this was ostensibly put up because the Haredi were having a parade.
> 
> On the other, it's a product of the insane religious patriarchal nonsense that they seem to hold dear to their heart.


 the latter I'd say


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 25, 2014)

We're having an Urbs cycle along the Lea starting around Hackney on Saturday 4th October.  All welcome.  Details on this thread:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/stratford-to-stanstead-lee-valley-bike-routes.326619/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 26, 2014)

> *25-28 SEPTEMBER 2014*
> *LONDON — HACKNEY PICTUREHOUSE*
> 
> Save the date for the inaugural edition of the Doc'n Roll Festival, a feast of international music documentaries and an exclusive retrospective of one of UK's greatest filmmakers in this genre. Stay tuned as we are finalizing our arrangements. More info about the festival schedule





> and events coming soon!
> http://www.docnrollfestival.com/schedule.html




http://www.docnrollfestival.com/schedule.html


20:30 Thursday 25.09.14 London Premiere and Q&A "A Band Called Death" at Hackney Picturehouse
 MORE INFO 




Detroit. 1974. Three young black brothers. Rock’n’roll. While the rest of the Motor City was besotted with soul and Motown, David Hackney and his younger brothers were inspired by The Who and Alice Cooper to become proto-punk band, Death. Despite predating The Ramones, Death’s music remained unheard for 35 years until rediscovered by a new generation of punk rockers. Watch Trailer

18:30 Friday 26.09.14 Film "The Punk Syndrome" at Hackney Picturehouse
 MORE INFO 




The Punk Syndrome (2012), is a documentary like no other. It tells the wonderful story of Finnish punk band - Pertti Kurikka’s Name Day. Four very lovable punk musicians with learning difficulties fight, fall in love, and become national heroes on their road to conquer the world. Essentially, a story of four guys with little in common except great musical chemistry, and how that binds them together! Watch Trailer


18:30 Friday 26.09.14 UK Premiere and Q&A "HER AIM IS TRUE" at Hackney Picturehouse
 MORE INFO 




Eddie Vedder (Pearl Jam) is an Executive Producer on HER AIM IS TRUE, the incredible story of the first woman photographer of rock concert cool, Jini Dellaccio. Snubbing convention, Dellaccio reinvented herself in the mid 1960s as one of the most daring and innovative photographers in the field, working with legendary rockers from The Sonics to Neil Young.Watch Trailer


21:00 Friday 26.09.14 Film and Q&A "Looking For Johnny" at Hackney Picturehouse
 MORE INFO 




Directed by Danny Garcia (The Rise and Fall of The Clash), Looking For Johnny is the definitive documentary on New York legendary guitar player Johnny Thunders. In 90 minutes, this film covers Johnny Thunders career from his beginning in the early 70's to his demise in New Orleans, where he died under mysterious circumstances in 1991. Watch Trailer



23:00 Friday 26.09.14 Gig "Ming City Rockers" at Stage 3
See link for rest of schedule


----------



## klang (Sep 26, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.docnrollfestival.com/schedule.html
> 
> 
> 20:30 Thursday 25.09.14 London Premiere and Q&A "A Band Called Death" at Hackney Picturehouse
> ...


 Punk Syndrome is a great film!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2014)

I got texted by a friend who told me she was on her way to the Middlesex Filter Beds as a rare (for the area) bird had been spotted there, a nightjar. We headed down there and it was exciting (if you are a birder) stayed for about an hour , as we were leaving , more birders were turning up. Which was frustrating for the teenagers on a bench nearby who thought they had found a quiet spot


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 28, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I got texted by a friend who told me she was on her way to the Middlesex Filter Beds as a rare (for the area) bird had been spotted there, a nightjar. We headed down there and it was exciting (if you are a birder) stayed for about an hour , as we were leaving , more birders were turning up. Which was frustrating for the teenagers on a bench nearby who thought they had found a quiet spot







Fugly bugger, eh?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> Fugly bugger, eh?


Lovely! We spent an hour down there , more people were showing up as we were leaving, about 30+ it looked like on twitter


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 28, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Lovely! We spent an hour down there , more people were showing up as we were leaving, about 30+ it looked like on twitter


Showing up or throwing up?  No, I'm only being silly - it does look nice - kind of sparkly!  Glad you enjoyed it .


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 28, 2014)

littleseb said:


> Punk Syndrome is a great film!



I went to see the Doc Pomus doc this afternoon, it was excellent. Shame there was only about a dozen people watching.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 28, 2014)

We went to a celebration of the Peace Carnival.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2014)

> *A month-long winter festival is coming to Victoria Park*
> Sep 30 2014 | EVENTS
> 0
> 9
> ...




http://dalstonist.co.uk/month-long-winter-festival-taking-victoria-park/


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> http://dalstonist.co.uk/month-long-winter-festival-taking-victoria-park/


 will have to check that out, rude not to


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 10, 2014)

Sunday at Chats Palace - radical 1970s feminist photography collective The Hackney Flashers...

*HACKNEY FLASHERS EXPOSED:*
* 40th Anniversary of a Women’s Photographic Collective, 1974-1980
*
Sunday 12th October 2014, 2-5pm
Chats Palace, 42-44 Brooksby’s Walk, London E9 6DF

The Hackney Flashers Collective was active as a feminist agitprop group in London 1974 -1980. The group produced two photographic/graphic exhibitions addressing complex ideas about women’s lives as workers and as mothers, inside and outside the home: _ Women and Work _and_ Who’s Holding the Baby.
_
To mark the recent launch of the Hackney Flashers website the group are calling a meeting of the generations: how did they work as a collective in the 1970s? How is the struggle for the most basic of women’s rights being carried on now, forty years later?  A rare chance to see some of the exhibition panels from  the time and to discuss work still to be done. Free and open to all. Should be exciting!





The event is part of the East London photography festival Photomonth and will take place at Chats Palace Community Arts Center, a venue which has a history of radical community arts involvement.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 10, 2014)

> SAT 22 Nov • World Premiere
> *ESTATE, A REVERIE* (12A) 2.30
> 
> (UK 2014) dir. Andrea Luka Zimmerman 83m.
> ...



http://www.riocinema.org.uk/


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 10, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.riocinema.org.uk/



Blimey - see you there?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 10, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Blimey - see you there?



I will be there yes. Even if I weren't there you would see me


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 10, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I will be there yes. Even if I weren't there you would see me



Ha ha, great .


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> http://www.riocinema.org.uk/


 will try and make this, may have mentioned this before, but Mrs21 lived on that estate in the 80s


----------



## Sue (Oct 10, 2014)

Who's up for going to see this then having a few pints afterwards?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 10, 2014)

Sue said:


> Who's up for going to see this then having a few pints afterwards?



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 10, 2014)

Heh! Why not! 

littleseb 
alsoknownas 

Fancy it?


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 11, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Heh! Why not!
> 
> littleseb
> alsoknownas
> ...


I'm working on that Saturday, but I'd be up for joining you for a jar afterwards.  I'll pretend I've seen the film if you like.


----------



## Sue (Oct 11, 2014)

Great, looking forward to the film and be good to meet people properly. Guess if we sort out our own tickets then meet wherever. Obviously we'll need to spend about 17 pages trying to decide on a venue...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 11, 2014)

Sue said:


> Great, looking forward to the film and be good to meet people properly. Guess if we sort out our own tickets then meet wherever. Obviously we'll need to spend about 17 pages trying to decide on a venue...



LOL...no need, let's just meet outside the rio after it all finishes and decide on a pub then.


----------



## Sue (Oct 11, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> LOL...no need, let's just meet outside the rio after it all finishes and decide on a pub then.



Do you have no respect for Urban bunfighting tradition?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 15, 2014)

The mole man house in Dalston to be kept:

http://www.dezeen.com/2014/10/14/david-adjaye-mole-man-house-transformation-hackney-home-artists/


----------



## klang (Oct 15, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Heh! Why not!
> 
> littleseb
> alsoknownas
> ...


 when is it, 22. nov?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2014)

boohoo said:


> The mole man house in Dalston to be kept:
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2014/10/14/david-adjaye-mole-man-house-transformation-hackney-home-artists/





> Following his eviction, almost 33 tons of debris were removed from the property, including a boat and three cars


 A boat and 3 cars! I remember walking past that place a few times when he was still mole man


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 15, 2014)

littleseb said:


> when is it, 22. nov?



Yes!


----------



## klang (Oct 15, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes!


 ok, i'll see. pls remind me nearer at the time, ideally a few days before, i'm terrible with dates........


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 15, 2014)

I will start a PM convo with those who have expressed interest nearer the time


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 15, 2014)

Mark Pawson (mail art and other good stuff) used to live in the Mole Man's house and had him as a landlord. He talks about it in the Iain Sinclair "Rose Red Empire" book. I think it was before the proper mole-ing commenced though.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 15, 2014)

Can I come too?  Keep meaning to come to Hackney meet-ups


----------



## boohoo (Oct 15, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Mark Pawson (mail art and other good stuff) used to live in the Mole Man's house and had him as a landlord. He talks about it in the Iain Sinclair "Rose Red Empire" book. I think it was before the proper mole-ing commenced though.



I'll have to take a look at that bit.  I like Mark Pawson's badges.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 15, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> Can I come too?  Keep meaning to come to Hackney meet-ups



No.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 15, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> Can I come too?  Keep meaning to come to Hackney meet-ups



Actually, YES. What was I thinking?


----------



## braindancer (Oct 15, 2014)

Oooh thanks for posting details of the film on the Haggerston Estate.  My partner lived on the estate for years and will definitely be up for this.  I'd love to come too but if she goes I'll have to have the kids....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2014)

Apparently tickets are selling out fast for the Haggerston Estate film so get on it people! 

Sue 
braindancer 
littleseb 
Fozzie Bear 
marty21 
Lo Siento.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2014)

In other news:

Victoria Park video goes viral




http://hackneypost.co.uk/2013/12/01/victoria-park-video-goes-viral/


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

victoria park famously in tower hamlets and not hackney


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> victoria park famously in tower hamlets and not hackney



Wrong 

So sod off with the arsey comments. I think you will find actually that some of the park and adjacent roads are in Hackney and that just as many Hackney residents use the park.

My earliest memory is of this park and have used it all my life, so I actually do know where it is, go and annoy elsewhere.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Wrong
> 
> So sod off with the arsey comments. I think you will find actually that some of the park and adjacent roads are in Hackney and that just as many Hackney residents use the park.
> 
> My earliest memory is of this park and have used it all my life, so I actually do know where it is, go and annoy else.


none of the park is in hackney. it used to be shared between hackney and tower hamlets but is now all within tower hamlets. yes, the streets to the north of the park are in hackney: but not the park. perhaps you don't know the area as well as you thought you did. if we're going to define 'hackney' by places hackney residents use, might as well broaden what we discuss on the thread to include haringey, islington, newham, tower hamlets, enfield, camden, city of london, westminster etc etc ad nauseam.

http://www.towerhamlets.gov.uk/default.aspx?page=12670


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> none of the park is in hackney. it used to be shared between hackney and tower hamlets but is now all within tower hamlets. yes, the streets to the north of the park are in hackney: but not the park. perhaps you don't know the area as well as you thought you did. if we're going to define 'hackney' by places hackney residents use, might as well broaden what we discuss on the thread to include haringey, islington, newham, tower hamlets, enfield, camden, city of london, westminster etc etc ad nauseam.
> 
> http://www.towerhamlets.gov.uk/default.aspx?page=12670



You really are an odious little man.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> You really are an odious little man.


odious, perhaps; correct, yes.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 23, 2014)

Vicky Park is definitely part of Hackney.  Regardless of what any map might tell you .  Now, Shoreditch, I'm not so sure about.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> Vicky Park is definitely part of Hackney.  Regardless of what any map might tell you .


Innit


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> Vicky Park is definitely part of Hackney.  Regardless of what any map might tell you .  Now, Shoreditch, I'm not so sure about.


even though 2/3 of it has never at any time been part of the parish, vestry, metropolitan borough or london borough of hackney.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> even though 2/3 of it has never at any time been part of the parish, vestry, metropolitan borough or london borough of hackney.


Yes.  Hearts and minds stuff.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> Yes.  Hearts and minds stuff.


also known as "bollocks".

what other parts of london, never part of hackney, do you also believe to be part of the borough?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> Yes.  Hearts and minds stuff.



TH have only managed it solo for the last 10 years. Victoria Park Road E9


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> TH have only managed it solo for the last 10 years. Victoria Park Road E9


if by the last 10 years you mean the last 20 years you're on the money. hackney only involved in managing it with lbth via a joint management board 1986-1994.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 23, 2014)

I remember when they moved the Tower Hamlets sign up the road towards the start of Vicky Park.  I dunno how old I was, but I remember feeling genuinely upset.
There was always a turf battle between Hackney and Tower Hamlets kids as to whose park it 'was'.  One year at the fair a kid got his ear cut off by Roman Road boys - though I was told that story by other kids so it might be a fairy tale.
Vicky Park will always be a part of Hackney, just like the Dodgers belong to Brooklyn.  Call it bollocks if you want, but it's the 'fact' and folklore of a hell of a lot of people.

eta: Dodgers, obv.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> what other parts of london, never part of hackney, do you also believe to be part of the borough?


Walthamstow Marshes.  That's in Hackney too.  Cos it's nice, and it's near my house.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> I remember when they moved the Tower Hamlets sign up the road towards the start of Vicky Park.  I dunno how old I was, but I remember feeling genuinely upset.
> There was always a turf battle between Hackney and Tower Hamlets kids as to whose park it 'was'.  One year at the fair a kid got his ear cut off by Roman Road boys - though I was told that story by other kids so it might be a fairy tale.
> Vicky Park will always be a part of Hackney, just like the Yankees belong to Brooklyn.  Call it bollocks if you want, but it's the 'fact' and folklore of a hell of a lot of people.


yeh. the problem with your thesis, attractive though it is, it's built on sand.

let me illustrate:

this is a map of the parish of bethnal green, now subsumed into tower hamlets:






you'll see it contains a fair portion of victoria park. you'll note the parish of poplar, to the east, will also contain quite a bit. 

i find it peculiar that people can say "it's ours" when the fact of the matter is that it has never been a hackney park; only 1/3 max of its area ever within the parish, vestry etc. perhaps they should never have given up the auld tradition of beating the bounds.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 23, 2014)

I think you're failing to realise how this 'hearts and minds' stuff works.  It has very little respect for traditional boundaries, and instead draws from people's real life experiences and nurtured sense of community.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 23, 2014)

I actually feel like we should raise a militia and reclaim Vicky Park .


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 23, 2014)

...and use it as a staging post to push on towards Q.E. Park! 

_Are you with me!!!!?_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> I think you're failing to realise how this 'hearts and minds' stuff works.  It has very little respect for traditional boundaries, and instead draws from people's real life experiences and nurtured sense of community.


no, i appreciate that. i just find it peculiar when it is so easily demonstrable that despite their belief in its location they erred.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 23, 2014)

It's interesting actually, thinking about it - it has a lot to do with a sense of territory rather than place.  A lot of the families I knew in South Hackney, they would be wary of using Roman Road market, but they would be in their element in Wells Street market.  Going 'up west' was a big adventure.  There was a definite feel for where their home-ground was, and Vicky Park was very much included.

I've got good and bad memories of all that stuff - close knit, yeah - but quite limiting at times too.  Anyone with any new or fresh ideas was firmly told 'don't try and be something you're not', etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> It's interesting actually, thinking about it - it has a lot to do with a sense of territory rather than place.  A lot of the families I knew in South Hackney, they would be wary of using Roman Road market, but they would be in their element in Wells Street market.  Going 'up west' was a big adventure.  There was a definite feel for where their home-ground was, and Vicky Park was very much included.
> 
> I've got good and bad memories of all that stuff - close knit, yeah - but quite limiting at times too.  Anyone with any new or fresh ideas was firmly told 'don't try and be something you're not', etc.


yes. but people _feeling_ that something is in their manor or whatnot doesn't mean it's in 'hackney' or 'bethnal green': you just need to look at the greater shoreditch which has been created in the last few years, as though shoreditch had even projected east from st leonard's. the thing is, people no respecter of the arbitrary boundaries of boroughs, so people's familes straddled eg hackney and bethnal green. victoria park may be _psychogeographically_ in hackney for a lot of people. but it's never been in hackney as a whole and the hackney section of the park is limited to its northeastern section. hackney has never extended further south than the pub on the northern border of the park, on the road that used to have a lido on it. it's a simple, demonstrable fact. yet there is no contradiction between that and your piece about people fighting over whose park it was.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 23, 2014)

this thread's going a bit Doreen Massey.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 23, 2014)

Is that rhyming slang?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> this thread's going a bit Doreen Massey.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 23, 2014)

Legend has it that when The Clash played at the Anti-Nazi League carnival in Victoria Park, the stage was in Hackney and the audience were in Tower Hamlets.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Legend has it that when The Clash played at the Anti-Nazi League carnival in Victoria Park, the stage was in Hackney and the audience were in Tower Hamlets.


that was for licencing reasons probably.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 23, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Legend has it that when The Clash played at the Anti-Nazi League carnival in Victoria Park, the stage was in Hackney and the audience were in Tower Hamlets.


Looking at the footage, that does actually ring true!


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 23, 2014)

It proves our entire argument


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Legend has it that when The Clash played at the Anti-Nazi League carnival in Victoria Park, the stage was in Hackney and the audience were in Tower Hamlets.


it's possible but at the time the park was run by the glc.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 23, 2014)

You're all weird, anyway.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2014)

I used to think that Victoria Park was partly in Hackney - but the area known as Victoria Park is in Hackney, to confuse matters. Victoria park has a fair few loud music festivals etc - Hackney Council usually tweet the phone number of Tower Hamlets noise team when they are on 

and the marshes - I think the border is Lea Bridge Road, and the river Lea and possibly the big junction just before you get to Leyton - so the marshes stradle both boroughs


----------



## klang (Oct 23, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Apparently tickets are selling out fast for the Haggerston Estate film so get on it people!
> 
> Sue
> braindancer
> ...


cool, thanks, will look into it v  soon!


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2014)

I used to live on the Wellington Estate that was on the Bethnal Green side of the canal overlooking the park. I think most of has been knocked down now.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 23, 2014)

At one point you can hear Joe say _"Right, you proper Hackney lot down the front, let's make them Tower Hamlets fuckers at the back know what's what!"_.  Controversial then, controversial now.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2014)

yet another new bar opening in Clapton!

don't know what it is going to be called, but it is on the site of a old Cameroon Restaurant (a few doors from the Clapton Hart)  almost on the Lea Bridge Roundabout, never went in there when it was a restaurant but I can't imagine it is a very big place


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 31, 2014)

marty21 said:


> yet another new bar opening in Clapton!
> 
> don't know what it is going to be called, but it is on the site of a old Cameroon Restaurant (a few doors from the Clapton Hart)  almost on the Lea Bridge Roundabout, never went in there when it was a restaurant but I can't imagine it is a very big place



Is that the old Mgangbang place?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Is that the old Mgangbang place?


 Yep, think so


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 31, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Yep, think so



Hope they keep the name.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 4, 2014)

Kill me now.

_UK’s first cereal cafe in Shoreditch will sell 100 varieties over two floors_
http://www.london24.com/news/quirky..._sell_100_varieties_over_two_floors_1_3831985


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 4, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Kill me now.
> 
> _UK’s first cereal cafe in Shoreditch will sell 100 varieties over two floors_
> http://www.london24.com/news/quirky..._sell_100_varieties_over_two_floors_1_3831985


*Don't* let my son find out about that!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Kill me now.
> 
> _UK’s first cereal cafe in Shoreditch will sell 100 varieties over two floors_
> http://www.london24.com/news/quirky..._sell_100_varieties_over_two_floors_1_3831985


Are we peak hipster yet?


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 4, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Are we peak hipster yet?


No, only peak beard unfortunately.  The rest of it has *years* to play out .


----------



## Gavin Redknap (Nov 6, 2014)

Evening all. The bar that used to be Mbangang is being run by the people that did the very short lived pop-up Super Hands on the Lower Clapton Road. 

By the way, I've always known Vicky park to be in Tower Hamlets, but then maybe I would think that, as a proper eastender....  ;-)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2014)

Gavin Redknap said:


> By the way, I've always known Vicky park to be in Tower Hamlets, *but then maybe I would think that, as a proper eastender....  *;-)


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 6, 2014)

Gavin Redknap said:


> By the way, I've always known Vicky park to be in Tower Hamlets, but then maybe I would think that, as a proper eastender....  ;-)


You can keep the east-end mate.  I only like Hackney.  (But hands off Vicky Park, obv. ).


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 6, 2014)

Gavin Redknap said:


> Evening all. The bar that used to be Mbangang is being run by the people that did the very short lived pop-up Super Hands on the Lower Clapton Road.


I missed that Super Hands thing.  Stupidly found out about it just as it finished.  Any good?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


>


I know Gavin tbf, he is proper cockernee , always trying to force me to eat jellied eels and the like


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I know Gavin tbf, he is proper cockernee , always trying to force me to eat jellied eels and the like



I am a proper cockney and I don't like jellied eels!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2014)

along with the new bar opening where MbangBang was , apparently there is also one opening a few doors away where the Bengali Housing office was - both want late licences

becoming a bit of a drinkers corner there - a mate who lives on Thistlethwaite Road isn't too happy - they endured years of noise, etc when Chimes and the Palace nightclub were in full swing


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 12, 2014)

marty21 said:


> along with the new bar opening where MbangBang was , apparently there is also one opening a few doors away where the Bengali Housing office was - both want late licences
> 
> becoming a bit of a drinkers corner there - a mate who lives on Thistlethwaite Road isn't too happy - they endured years of noise, etc when Chimes and the Palace nightclub were in full swing



I went to the Clapton Hart one Friday a few weeks back. It is probably the trendiest place I have ever been in my life. I also remember when it used to be Chimes. What a massive, massive change!


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 12, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> It is probably the trendiest place I have ever been in my life.


Seriously?  I'd say it's around mid-table in the trendiness league.  I mean that as a compliment to the place.

eta:  But yeah, big change from Chimes .


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 12, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> Seriously?  I'd say it's around mid-table in the trendiness league.  I mean that as a compliment to the place.



I was at the Hacienda in the late 80s. Clapton Hart is trendier.


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I went to the Clapton Hart one Friday a few weeks back. It is probably the trendiest place I have ever been in my life. I also remember when it used to be Chimes. What a massive, massive change!


fewer shootings, for a start


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I went to the Clapton Hart one Friday a few weeks back. It is probably the trendiest place I have ever been in my life. I also remember when it used to be Chimes. What a massive, massive change!


I tend to drink there early doors , on my way home from work, it is quieter then, no queueing behind hipsters landlady charlie is lovely , knows her stuff


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 13, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I tend to drink there early doors , on my way home from work, it is quieter then, no queueing behind hipsters landlady charlie is lovely , knows her stuff



Sounds like a more sensible time. I tend to stop off at the Princess of Wales for a quick jar if I'm cycling home. Nice and peaceful down by the canal.


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 13, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sounds like a more sensible time. I tend to stop off at the Princess of Wales for a quick jar if I'm cycling home. Nice and peaceful down by the canal.


No wonder you think the Hart is the trendiest place on Earth  .


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 13, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sounds like a more sensible time. I tend to stop off at the Princess of Wales for a quick jar if I'm cycling home. Nice and peaceful down by the canal.


Oh, by the way - are you (and everyone else) aware - we're having a cycle along the Lea on the 29th as per thread:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...alley-bike-routes.326619/page-7#post-13526577

Probably starting from the Princess of Wales as it happens .


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 14, 2014)

alsoknownas said:


> No wonder you think the Hart is the trendiest place on Earth  .



That's probably it. Only a fraction of the number of hipsters per square foot in the Princess.



alsoknownas said:


> Oh, by the way - are you (and everyone else) aware - we're having a cycle along the Lea on the 29th as per thread:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...alley-bike-routes.326619/page-7#post-13526577
> 
> Probably starting from the Princess of Wales as it happens .



Am aware, but all my weekends are chocka for the foreseeable future. Maybe next spring if I've finished writing up my dissertation and doing up the house. Happy cycling!


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 16, 2014)

Sue said:


> Great, looking forward to the film and be good to meet people properly. Guess if we sort out our own tickets then meet wherever. Obviously we'll need to spend about 17 pages trying to decide on a venue...


Won't now be able to make post-cine drinks .  Catch you guys another time!


----------



## Gavin Redknap (Nov 18, 2014)

The place opening in the Bengali housing association is called the Hackney Arts Club, which describes itself as "A social space bringing people together both resident and new comers to the borough of Hackney. Where lovers of Music, Art and Community converge". Not much else on it apart from a licensing application for the bar to run til 4am on weekends. 

http://www.hackney.gov.uk/Assets/Documents/eb-la2003-November-2014.pdf

https://twitter.com/hackneyartsclub


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 18, 2014)

I love the logo the Hackney Arts people have used on the Twitter page!
Someone has altered the Hackney logo in a similar way on a refuse bin outside some flats in Albion Road - always makes me smile if I pass on the bus.

ETA apologies for the size of the pic - that's the first time I've managed to cut and paste something!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2014)

Did anyone get tickets for the Rio on Saturday?





> *Estate, a Reverie (Trailer)*
> from Andrea Luka Zimmerman 21 hours ago All Audiences
> A film by Andrea Luka Zimmerman, 83 min, 2015
> 
> ...



http://estatefilm.co.uk/

I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2014)

Nobody? 

Nevermind it will be on general release in the new year at some point.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 22, 2014)

I'll be there with some of the Hackney Independent lot and will try to find you Rutita1


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I'll be there with some of the Hackney Independent lot and will try to find you Rutita1



Ah okay. It shouldn't be hard to find me as the Rio isn't that big  Please do say hello at least. 

Gonna be a great day tbh...I expect some tears too, many of the people/my neighbours in the film didn't live to see their new homes.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 22, 2014)

Will do!


----------



## Sue (Nov 22, 2014)

Massive fail on this alas. Went into the Rio a couple of weeks ago to buy a ticket and was told it was sold out but they'd be in touch if there were any returns. Haven't heard anything though so guess there haven't been. Was looking forward to it too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2014)

Ah that sucks Sue It sold out very quickly and there is a massive waiting list for returns.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2014)

> Andrea Luka ZimmermanThey just said we can have another screening at the RIO, January 10th. We are putting something together for this and will let everyone know x


----------



## Sue (Nov 22, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Ah that sucks Sue It sold out very quickly and there is a massive waiting list for returns.



Just got a call from the Rio. They've had a return and apparently I was top of the list so see you there.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 22, 2014)

Waiting outside for my mate if anyone's about. Black coat, grey and black stripes jumper, black specs, brown hair. "Completely generic looking" apparently.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Waiting outside for my mate if anyone's about. Black coat, grey and black stripes jumper, black specs, brown hair. "Completely generic looking" apparently.


saw her down hoxton street five minutes ago.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 22, 2014)

Coincidentally that is also what I look like.


----------



## Sue (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm in. See you outside afterwards (whoever you are...)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 22, 2014)

We are under a tree outside.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2014)

i am under a tree inside.


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 22, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Nobody?
> 
> Nevermind it will be on general release in the new year at some point.


Have you lots forgotten that you arranged to meet up for drinks after this???

eta: just bothered to read rest of thread: ignore!


----------



## Sue (Nov 22, 2014)

We went for drinks.  Great to meet you Rutita1 and Fozzie Bear 

The film was really good. I'd definitely recommend people try and catch it at the screening in January.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey...just home! Great to meet you guys.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 23, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Hey...just home! Great to meet you guys.



Aye! Film was brilliant and it was lovely to finally meet you and Sue .


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/events/360420697451515/



> For our sixth DOC-CON we will return to the Hackney Picturehouse and their Hackney Attic events space, top floor! The evening starts at 7pm and goes on till around 11pm. As usual, there will be 3 projects presented, with speakers giving insight into their processes and an eventual Q&A with the audience.
> 
> Confirmed speakers:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 26, 2014)

But I don't WANT to live in a borough ranked #2 in London by Metro readers. 
http://metro.co.uk/2014/11/25/london-boroughs-ranked-from-worst-to-best-4954449/


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 27, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> But I don't WANT to live in a borough ranked #2 in London by Metro readers.
> http://metro.co.uk/2014/11/25/london-boroughs-ranked-from-worst-to-best-4954449/


 
I know what you mean.
We like to keep the fact that Hackney is  to ourselves


----------



## otis mcdonald (Nov 27, 2014)

Just moved into a place in Clapton and it seems like a nice enough area. Any recommendations on things going on/places to go etc? I know almost no one so I'm trying to find ways meeting some people. Cheers!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2014)

otis mcdonald said:


> Just moved into a place in Clapton and it seems like a nice enough area. Any recommendations on things going on/places to go etc? I know almost no one so I'm trying to find ways meeting some people. Cheers!


 
welcome to E5!

local pubs The Clapton Hart, and The Crooked Billet both have quiz nights - Monday and Tuesday I think (haven't been to any but they seem popular)

plenty of other bars/cafes go to , which is amazing when you compare it to 5 years ago - Sodo Pizza on Upper Clapton Road is a fave of mine - plenty of new pubs that also do food - The Windsor Castle on Lower Clapton Rd, Bonneville on Lower Clapton Rd, the Plough in Homerton, and the Jackdaw in Homerton. Sunday Market on Chatsworth Road - which also has a fair few cafes, etc on it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2014)

does the windsor still have strippers?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> does the windsor still have strippers?


 no, it has gone all gastro now - more of a restaurant than a pub


----------



## Sue (Nov 27, 2014)

marty21, were you not going to organise some Hackney drinks...?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2014)

Sue said:


> marty21, were you not going to organise some Hackney drinks...?


piss up > brewery


----------



## Sue (Nov 27, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> piss up > brewery


 
I have every confidence in young marty21...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2014)

Sue said:


> I have every confidence in young marty21...


yes. but what about slightly aulder marty21?


----------



## Sue (Nov 27, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. but what about slightly aulder marty21?


 
Likewise. Anyway, he's not old, he's just had a hard life.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2014)

Sue said:


> Likewise. Anyway, he's not old, he's just had a hard life.


he even had to sell his hair


----------



## Sue (Nov 27, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> he even had to sell his hair


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 27, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> he even had to sell his hair



It's true. I've seen silver fox Jewish ladies in a scrum outside his 'Genuine Bath Wigs' emporium.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> It's true. I've seen silver fox Jewish ladies in a scrum outside his 'Genuine Bath Wigs' emporium.


ah - his women's rugby team practicing outside his shop


----------



## Sue (Nov 27, 2014)

Poor marty21. He's probaby off drowning his sorrows somewhere in Hackney without us.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2014)

Sue said:


> Poor marty21. He's probaby off drowning his sorrows somewhere in Hackney without us.


i've heard they've learned to swim


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Sue (Nov 27, 2014)

The prodigal has returned.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2014)

Sue said:


> The prodigal has returned.


with the aura of the pub no less


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm tucked up in bed, have had the dreaded manflu all week


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I'm tucked up in bed, have had the dreaded manflu all week


you should go to bed with a half bottle of whiskey. you might wake up a mite the worse for wear but the manflu will be gone.


----------



## Sue (Nov 27, 2014)

(((marty21)))


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2014)

Sue said:


> (((marty21)))








marty21: an artist's impression


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2014)

marty21: another artist's impression


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 27, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I'm tucked up in bed, have had the dreaded manflu all week



Is the message your long suffering employer will hear on their answer phone at 8.55am tomorrow. Meanwhile, a bottle of tequila and the new Leonard Cohen album is blaring out into the wee small hours of Clapton.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Is the message your long suffering employer will hear on their answer phone at 8.55am tomorrow. Meanwhile, a bottle of tequila and the new Leonard Cohen album is blaring out into the wee small hours of Clapton.


 not Tequilla, haven't touched that since the the Tequilla incident of 1996


----------



## Sue (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone (marty21) got any suggestions for somewhere in Lower Clapton  to go for some food later? Looking for somewhere that's open all afternoon and has something veggie on the menu...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 29, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/hannahjewell/this-estate-agent-charged-1260-to-change-two-names

Good work from Hackney Renters


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2014)

marty21 said:


> not Tequilla, haven't touched that since the the Tequilla incident of 1996


yeh you got someone else to pour it down your throat sparking the tequila incident of 2003


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sue said:


> Anyone (marty21) got any suggestions for somewhere in Lower Clapton  to go for some food later? Looking for somewhere that's open all afternoon and has something veggie on the menu...


Sorry , wasn't on urban much at w/e ,  I'm no expert on veggie  options. Windsor castle is open all day Saturday, is pricy though. Other than that Dreyfus cafe is pretty good


----------



## Sue (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks.  Went to Maeve's Kitchen which was okay, though the portions were kind of small...


----------



## Sue (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh, and hope you're all recovered from the lurgy.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sue said:


> Thanks.  Went to Maeve's Kitchen which was okay, though the portions were kind of small...


I like the breakfasts they do there


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2014)

*Hackney is the most unaffordable place to rent in the country*
http://dalstonist.co.uk/hackney-unaffordable-place-rent-country/

No shit!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 12, 2015)

Some info on _Hackney Gutter Press_, a short-lived radical newspaper from the early 1970s. Focus on claimants, squatters, etc:
https://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com/category/centerprise/hackney-gutter-press/

Also there is an oral history project in the offing about Centerprise:
https://hackneyhistory.wordpress.co...membering-centerprise-24-january-2015-london/


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2015)

there's some strange confusion going on in the council as this 2008 document shows http://www.hackney.gov.uk/Assets/Documents/DRAFT_Masterplan_Options_Report_20080319_-_1.pdf

look first at page 6, and cast your eye down the aap reference number on the left hand side till you come to 21, referring to the tescos at 284 kingsland road, just south of lee street by haggerston station.

now look at page 7 and see where the council think 284 kingsland road is: which turns out to be the tescos where the blockbusters used to be opposite the rio. - 130a kingsland high street. only on the planning permissions for the site it's 130. which in itself is strange as in 1953 that plot was 128 kingsland high street.

now look at aap reference 30: the peacock's site opposite ridley road. that's described as 51-57. only it's 51-55 because 57 is the station.

aap 38a: ridley road market & units along ridley road: address unknown. ADDRESS UNKNOWN? don't the council run the market?



now look at this map off the council website for cctv cameras:

http://www.map.hackney.gov.uk/gisMapGallery/Maps/Other/CCTV Camera Locations/LBH_CCTV_Camera_Locations.pdf

the camera at the entrance to ridley road is 1412. looking at the key, this is a tfl camera - apparently in bradbury street!

if you actually read the council documents they're riddled with errors like this and the one about the cctv camera could cost lives if ambulances, police, fire brigade directed to wrong location.


----------



## Sue (Jan 21, 2015)

Emma St postal collection office. Anyone who's ever had the misfortune to experience it will know exactly what I mean. Absolutely appalling.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2015)

Sue said:


> Emma St postal collection office. Anyone who's ever had the misfortune to experience it will know exactly what I mean. Absolutely appalling.



I remember the queues and having to go back numerous times.


----------



## Sue (Jan 21, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I remember the queues and having to go back numerous times.


 
Yep. Was meant to be open until 8 o'clock tonight. Turned up at quarter to. Was closed. Banged on the shutter, guy came out, said if they actually closed at 8 they've never get out of there so tough, come back tomorrow morning. Given it takes me a good half hour to get there and the last time I waited an hour at that time and it's then 50 minutes from there to my work, that's not exactly practical.

This was to pick up this parcel that they sent back the last time after I'd tried to pick it up three times, having waited an hour in the queue each time.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2015)

In comparison, Clapton Sorting Office seems quite efficient, been going there for 18 years and can't recall any issues


----------



## Sue (Jan 21, 2015)

marty21 said:


> In comparison, Clapton Sorting Office seems quite efficient, been going there for 18 years and can't recall any issues


 
It's actually less bad than it used to be -- before four different postcode areas were served by one window (with, invariably, one person serving). Now they've got two windows with two postcodes each and have extended their opening hours a bit. Still bloody awful though.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 29, 2015)

There is quite a good GLA proposal to run a cycle/walk "green route" from Manor House tube through the reservoirs and then on to Springfield Park and Walthamstow marshes.

It's one of a few proposals that people can vote on to get the funding:
https://www.london.gov.uk/prioritie.../wetland-to-wetland-london-borough-of-hackney

More info and a map etc:
http://news.hackney.gov.uk/vote-for-new-walk-and-cycle-route-connecting-hackney-and-Walthamstow


----------



## Sue (Jan 31, 2015)

Just going to put this here for your delectation.

'Pop-up cheese bar opening in Dalston hair salon.'

http://dalstonist.co.uk/cheese-ambassador-opening-pop-cheese-bar-dalston/


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 31, 2015)

Sue said:


> Just going to put this here for your delectation.
> 
> 'Pop-up cheese bar opening in Dalston hair salon.'
> 
> http://dalstonist.co.uk/cheese-ambassador-opening-pop-cheese-bar-dalston/



Hairy cheese. Niiiiice.


----------



## Sue (Jan 31, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hairy cheese. Niiiiice.


 
Think you should give it a go and report back...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 31, 2015)

Sue said:


> Think you should give it a go and report back...



I.... Uh. NO!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 31, 2015)

Meanwhile some attention seeking fascist has called an anti-Semitic demo in stamford hill. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/315693781973682/


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2015)

Sue said:


> Think you should give it a go and report back...


there's been all sorts of strange business in dalston, my own favourite was a stall in ridley road which sold bacon and hosiery but there have been others selling e.g. coal and fruit.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 31, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Meanwhile some attention seeking fascist has called an anti-Semitic demo in stamford hill.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/315693781973682/



How ridiculous.
If you don't like it, don't live there.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 31, 2015)

blossie33 said:


> How ridiculous.
> If  don't like it, don't live there.



I am guessing they don't live here...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2015)

blossie33 said:


> How ridiculous.
> If you don't like it, don't live there.


what an admirable sentiment. only as people get priced out of more and more places perhaps they will have to live places they don't like so well.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I am guessing they don't live here...


He seems to be from the west country, I don't want him down there either tbf -


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2015)

marty21 said:


> He seems to be from the west country, I don't want him down there either tbf -


and the west country doesn't want him either


----------



## Sue (Jan 31, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> there's been all sorts of strange business in dalston, my own favourite was a stall in ridley road which sold bacon and hosiery but there have been others selling e.g. coal and fruit.


Market stalls, the first pop-ups...


----------



## Sue (Jan 31, 2015)

In other news, they didn't seem to be much further forward with that burst water main/pipe on Kingsland Rd when I went past earlier. Was still pumping out water. (One lane's closed between Forest and Richmond Rds and with the temporary traffic lights/lane closure at the canal, the traffic's a bit rubbish.)


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 31, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what an admirable sentiment. only as people get priced out of more and more places perhaps they will have to live places they don't like so well.


 
I'm not quite sure what you are meaning there.
I live in Stamford Hill, the housing is not cheap here but I don't think that's anything to do with the Jewish people, none of Hackney is 'cheap' anymore.
But, yes, people are forced to live in cheaper areas.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 12, 2015)

> * "The story of the Haggerston Estate is the story of social housing in Britain"*
> By Tom Overton
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.citymetric.com/skylines/story-haggerston-estate-story-social-housing-britain-734


----------



## Sue (Feb 20, 2015)

Really wish I hadn't looked at the link given in this article.

http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/news/health/hygiene_shame_for_hackney_takeaways_1_3963198

On the other hand, being ranked second in London's got to count for something.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 20, 2015)

Real Estates



> Over the next six weeks Fugitive Images (Andrea Luka Zimmerman and David Roberts) have invited communities, campaigners, thinkers and engaged practitioners related to the housing crisis to bring their important work into PEER and share with us a glimpse of their own long-term projects on key sites. Together they aim to develop a deeper understanding and find strategies to resist social injustices and restore ethical imperatives.



http://ymlp.com/z43Dlq


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sue said:


> Really wish I hadn't looked at the link given in this article.
> 
> http://www.hackneygazette.co.uk/news/health/hygiene_shame_for_hackney_takeaways_1_3963198
> 
> On the other hand, being ranked second in London's got to count for something.


I'm not clicking, I may have drunkenly visited some of them   mrs21 mentioned it earlier


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I'm not clicking, I may have drunkenly visited some of them   mrs21 mentioned it earlier


so as well as a pub crawl you admit to a drunken kebab crawl

for shame, marty21, for shame


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> so as well as a pub crawl you admit to a drunken kebab crawl
> 
> for shame, marty21, for shame


 I've  let you down


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2015)

talking of pubs - has anyone been to the Farr's Dancing School (I think it's called) the Antic pub in Dalston  - landlady of the Clapton Hart has just gone there, she is a top lass (She's from Sheffield so it's ok to say that )


----------



## Sue (Feb 20, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I'm not clicking, I may have drunkenly visited some of them   mrs21 mentioned it earlier


Some of them aren't even takeaways. The Hai Ha in Mare St (which I go to reasonably regularly) gets a 0. As does the Red Art Cafe just up from the Rio.


----------



## Sue (Feb 20, 2015)

marty21 said:


> talking of pubs - has anyone been to the Farr's Dancing School (I think it's called) the Antic pub in Dalston  - landlady of the Clapton Hart has just gone there, she is a top lass (She's from Sheffield so it's ok to say that )



It looks a bit...young. We should organise a 'raise the average age' outing.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Feb 21, 2015)

Went there for a works do about a year ago, overpriced & overcrowded.  Decor was like a squatted warehouse complete with lethal concrete stairs to the loos upstairs.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2015)

Friday
at 18:30–20:00
Real Estates: a project by Fugitive Images from 18 Feb - 28 March 2015
Peer Gallery 97-99 Hoxton Street, London, N1 6QL London, United K




> *Screening of A Palace For Us* followed by an in conversation with Gareth Evans and Tom Hunter.
> 
> A PALACE FOR US:
> This is a magical film. It weaves the memories of people who grew up in east London and have lived on the estate since it opened into a silvery thread of meaning illuminated by dramatisations of their experiences filmed in the aged, but dignified, Woodberry Down buildings and public spaces. The estate, begun in 1946 and completed in 1963, was like a “palace” to those who remembered the East End slums, remembers one participant. But the film is also a palace of memory. Contemporary art often seems obsessed with youth: here it listens to the stories the old have to tell.
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2015)

marty21 said:


> talking of pubs - has anyone been to the Farr's Dancing School (I think it's called) the Antic pub in Dalston  - landlady of the Clapton Hart has just gone there, she is a top lass (She's from Sheffield so it's ok to say that )


i have been past it and i would not go in it. there was, for one thing, no dancing.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 24, 2015)

marty21 said:


> talking of pubs - has anyone been to the Farr's Dancing School (I think it's called) the Antic pub in Dalston  - landlady of the Clapton Hart has just gone there, she is a top lass (She's from Sheffield so it's ok to say that )


 
I've been there once - when drunk after being somewhere else - but I wouldn't go back (unless I was drunk after being somewhere else).


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2015)

Sue said:


> It looks a bit...young. We should organise a 'raise the average age' outing.


I'm doing that right now


----------



## Sue (Mar 8, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I'm doing that right now


 
And? Are you dancing? I'm asking.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2015)

Sue said:


> And? Are you dancing? I'm asking.


No, but for you I will jiggle a little bit


----------



## Sue (Mar 22, 2015)

Did a walk yesterday from Hackney Downs to Enfield Lock along the canal. Lots of bits of Hackney I'd never seen before , including my friend's allotment and the beam pump museum (must go back when they've a head of steam up). Bits further north weren't so nice but really strange to be in London and for it all to be so quiet (especially the bit north of Tottenham where there're massive roads nearby but you see pretty much no-one on the towpath). We were contemplating continuing to Waltham Abbey but seemed easier just to jump on the train back to Hackney. Next time, may start at Enfield Lock and head north from there...


----------



## MrSki (Mar 22, 2015)

Sue said:


> Did a walk yesterday from Hackney Downs to Enfield Lock along the canal. Lots of bits of Hackney I'd never seen before , including my friend's allotment and the beam pump museum (must go back when they've a head of steam up). Bits further north weren't so nice but really strange to be in London and for it all to be so quiet (especially the bit north of Tottenham where there're massive roads nearby but you see pretty much no-one on the towpath). We were contemplating continuing to Waltham Abbey but seemed easier just to jump on the train back to Hackney. Next time, may start at Enfield Lock and head north from there...


I have walked that bit of the river/canal. The beam engine is worth a visit when it is running. I seem to remember it was every other Saturday over last summer or when there are other events in Marksfield Park. 

I know what you mean about the roads & industrial area. When I strolled up there last summer there was the back end of an all nighter still going on with a fairly large sound system I could hear from over a mile away. It seemed to be a fitting soundtrack to the urban landscape.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 22, 2015)

Agree the beam engine in Markfield Park is great, I've seen it twice when they've had it going, think maybe it's only once a month, I understand the fuel is expensive which limits the number of times they steam up.
I think there is a website which should show dates.

It is an interesting walk up the river in that area, I've been as far as Northumberland Park - think the path goes over the river just past there and I have a bit of a phobia about bridges so I had to turn back.

There's some quite large houseboats north of Tottenham Hale isn't there?


----------



## Sue (Mar 22, 2015)

blossie33 said:


> Agree the beam engine in Markfield Park is great, I've seen it twice when they've had it going, think maybe it's only once a month, I understand the fuel is expensive which limits the number of times they steam up.
> I think there is a website which should show dates.
> 
> It is an interesting walk up the river in that area, I've been as far as Northumberland Park - think the path goes over the river just past there and I have a bit of a phobia about bridges so I had to turn back.
> ...



Think the next time is Easter Monday. 

I got all excited about Angel Road Superstores (341), Northumberland Park (476) and, of course, Edmonton Green (149).


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 23, 2015)

Sue said:


> Think the next time is Easter Monday.
> 
> I got all excited about Angel Road Superstores (341), Northumberland Park (476) and, of course, Edmonton Green (149).



It's a great walk - I did a cycle trip up to Edmonton a while back with some mates, kids etc and stayed in a campground there that had wooden "log cabin" type sheds. It was cool.

I generally walk the other way though and end up going past the Olympic Park or head down towards the Thames.

And yes, great to see these exotic names from the front of buses.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 23, 2015)

Some historical bits on the mass eviction of over a hundred squats in Stamford Hill Estate in 1988:
https://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com/2015/03/21/stamford-hill-estate-squat-evictions-march-1988/

and an exhibition of posters from feminist print shops which is now on at Chats Palace:
https://whatischatspalace.wordpress.com/2015/03/20/not-a-cupcake-class-in-sight/


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2015)

New cafe / bar /interiors shop on Upper Clapton Road,  called Residence.  Serving coffee, wine, beer , snacks and interiors stuff  popped in last night , quite pleasant tbh . I chatted with the owner , the place used to be a metal trader but that business had folded about 15 years ago, there was a small cheque cashing place at the front until last year maybe .


----------



## Sue (Mar 28, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It's a great walk - I did a cycle trip up to Edmonton a while back with some mates, kids etc and stayed in a campground there that had wooden "log cabin" type sheds. It was cool.
> 
> I generally walk the other way though and end up going past the Olympic Park or head down towards the Thames.
> 
> And yes, great to see these exotic names from the front of buses.


 
Nice. Think we're also planning on doing some more walks the other way when the weather gets better.

I know. Unfortunately they weren't as glamorous as I'd imagined. My friend kept going on about Elmer's Pond rather than Ponder's End.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sue said:


> Nice. Think we're also planning on doing some more walks the other way when the weather gets better.
> 
> I know. Unfortunately they weren't as glamorous as I'd imagined. My friend kept going on about Elmer's Pond rather than Ponder's End.


There is a place called Elmer's End , but it's near Beckenham


----------



## Sue (Mar 28, 2015)

marty21 said:


> There is a place called Elmer's End , but it's near Beckenham


I won't tell him that, it'll just confuse matters...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2015)

Sue said:


> Poor marty21. He's probaby off drowning his sorrows somewhere in Hackney without us.


yeh the wetherspoons will be open by now


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2015)

*politely draws people's attention to the Lea cycle thread* 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urban-cycle-along-the-lea-valley-towards-ware.333778/


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 9, 2015)

The election candidates have just been announced:
http://www.hackney.gov.uk/2015-general-election.htm#.VSa6YmZpUUq

Less zany lunatics than in previous years, tho a special mention has to go to the "*Cannabis is Safer than Alcohol*" candidate.


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The election candidates have just been announced:
> http://www.hackney.gov.uk/2015-general-election.htm#.VSa6YmZpUUq
> 
> Less zany lunatics than in previous years, tho a special mention has to go to the "*Cannabis is Safer than Alcohol*" candidate.


Only the Animal Welfare Party and the Communist League apart from the usual suspects. Disappointing.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 10, 2015)

I was reading about the UKIP candidate for Hackney North a couple of weeks ago - interesting to see he is Jewish - they are obviously trying to appeal to the large number of Jewish residents who seem to mainly vote Conservative in local elections (going by the party the orthodox councillors stand for)


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2015)

blossie33 said:


> I was reading about the UKIP candidate for Hackney North a couple of weeks ago - interesting to see he is Jewish - they are obviously trying to appeal to the large number of Jewish residents who seem to mainly vote Conservative in local elections (going by the party the orthodox councillors stand for)


sadly i think diane abbot a shoe-in


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 10, 2015)

I think you've seriously underestimated the cannabis is safer than alcohol vote


----------



## idumea (Apr 10, 2015)

I think I'm going to go on this walk tomorrow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2015)

idumea said:


> I think I'm going to go on this walk tomorrow.


pepys came by coach and was probably after women and the murder undoubtedly thos briggs, killed by franz muller, on train from broad street: world's first murder on a train.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2015)

idumea said:


> I think I'm going to go on this walk tomorrow.


oh - i've met the man who's doing it, he knows his stuff so it should be a good do.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The election candidates have just been announced:
> http://www.hackney.gov.uk/2015-general-election.htm#.VSa6YmZpUUq
> 
> Less zany lunatics than in previous years, tho a special mention has to go to the "*Cannabis is Safer than Alcohol*" candidate.


damn it , I thought Class War were standing in Hackney North , sure I saw something about them standing a few weeks ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2015)

marty21 said:


> damn it , I thought Class War were standing in Hackney North , sure I saw something about them standing a few weeks ago.


they were, yer man dropped out because of ill health


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> they were, yer man dropped out because of ill health


oh no


----------



## Sue (Apr 10, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> I think you've seriously underestimated the cannabis is safer than alcohol vote


Other constituency though no doubt Meg Hillier is concerned...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 10, 2015)

marty21 said:


> oh no



Yeah it's a real shame - I had mixed feelings about the CW campaign generally but Tim is really sound and would have been a lot of fun I think...


----------



## Sue (Apr 14, 2015)

First election leaflet today -- from the Tories. Three mentions of the evil SNP/alliances/coalitions with.  Oh and her number one priority is 'more affordable and social housing'.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 15, 2015)

Email from a friend:

_hey folks

here's some notice of a radical history walk past tense are involved in
planning: more details soon, but keep the date free..._

*Newington Green radical history Walk

Sunday 17th May 2015*

Feminists and Dissenters, Anarchist printers and Squatters, Radical Clubs,
and much more

Meet 12 midday in Newington Green, London N1.
Bring your own bits of history


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...ll-sad-and-pitiful-spectacle?CMP=share_btn_gp 

about 20 nazis marched in Clapton yesterday , I didn't know anything about it until I went for a stroll and stumbled into about 200 police at the top of my street , they protected the nazis and ushered them into Clapton station.

Ran into Fozzie Bear though , which was


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2015)

dark days - noticed that 2 houses are for sale in my modest Hackney street, one at £950k for a 5 bed, the other which is across the road from my flat - a cool £1m and a bit   I don't know who can afford to buy now (we bought in 97) but it will definitely change the nature of the area.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 18, 2015)

Don't all rush at once now...



> Hackney, 18 May 2015
> *Hackney’s ‘Tree Office’ - a solution to London’s work space shortage*
> ​
> 
> ...



http://news.hackney.gov.uk/hackneys-tree-office---a-solution-to-londons-work-space-shortage/


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 18, 2015)

This will come as no surprise to anyone who has had to deal with them, but:

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/poli...into-housing-workers-corruption-10246213.html

* Hackney Council: mayor Jules Pipe launches fraud investigation into housing workers' 'corruption' *


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 18, 2015)

> * Hackney’s ban on rough sleeping will ‘criminalise homeless’, warns charity *
> New Public Space Protection Order will ban ‘anti-social activities’ such as street drinking, begging and rough sleeping in Hackney ‘hot spots’



http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2015/05...-sleeping-criminalise-homeless-warns-charity/

/sigh


----------



## Sue (May 18, 2015)

marty21 said:


> dark days - noticed that 2 houses are for sale in my modest Hackney street, one at £950k for a 5 bed, the other which is across the road from my flat - a cool £1m and a bit   I don't know who can afford to buy now (we bought in 97) but it will definitely change the nature of the area.



Can you sub me a tenner till payday...?


----------



## Sue (May 18, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2015/05...-sleeping-criminalise-homeless-warns-charity/
> 
> /sigh


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2015)

*Play Days w/ Antidote and Rabble*
*The people’s festival of play.*



> London Fields West Side, Hackney, London, E8 3EU
> Sunday 24th May at 13:00–16:00
> 
> "Play has power: to release us from our self-imposed constraints, leaving us with the freedom to create. It still works in the same way it did when we were kids,"
> ...


----------



## boohoo (May 25, 2015)

Haggerston Estate in the 1970s. Rutita1


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 25, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Haggerston Estate in the 1970s. Rutita1




Yep, have seen this but thank you for the tag! There is a load of great footage around!

There is a food co-op run from the community centre on a Thursday now. Has been going as it is now for over 15 years.


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2015)

kind of tempted by this
£20 but theres not so much free sound system events this year on the calendar

"HAckeny Carnival"
Trojan Sound System
Iration Steppas Official
DJ Randall ft. Tonn Piper
Roots Guidance
Silas & Snare Surgeon
Shere Khan Sound
Horus Records
Ramsay the DJ
Shorebitch DJ's
Sai ( Sai's House Parties)
Mem
LOL Cool J
Clarks - Dancehall, Bashment & Soca

looks like all playing on the same set (Roots Guidance Sound)
Could be alright ~ could be death by trendiness
http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?683286

outdoor supposedly


----------



## blossie33 (May 29, 2015)

Not something I would probably go to but www.dalstonist.co.uk/plans-new-live-music-venue-hackney-just-got-go-ahead/
Somewhere near the Clapton Hart.


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2015)

blossie33 said:


> Not something I would probably go to but www.dalstonist.co.uk/plans-new-live-music-venue-hackney-just-got-go-ahead/
> Somewhere near the Clapton Hart.


I heard about this a while ago , it's almost on the roundabout , might be tempted to go, walking home from a gig is a good thing. Plus as I'm on the other side of the roundabout it won't keep me awake


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 30, 2015)

Yes yes:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2015)

* Artists’ studios to be demolished as Hackney Wick development gets go-ahead *
LLDC planning committee decides that the net harm to the conservation area is ‘acceptable’ and approves building of 120 homes


The Hackney Citizen
Wednesday 3 June 2015





Image of how Wallis Road might look.

A development in Hackney Wick that will see 100 artists up sticks and ‘heritage asset’ buildings pulled down has been given the green light.

The London Legacy Development Corporation (LLDC) has approved joint developers Groveworld and Pollard Thomas Edwards Architects’ (PTEa) application to demolish all existing buildings at 80-84 Wallis Road – with the exception of number 88.

http://hackneycitizen.co.uk/2015/06/03/wallis-road-studios-hackney-wick-approved-lldc/


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> * Artists’ studios to be demolished as Hackney Wick development gets go-ahead *
> LLDC planning committee decides that the net harm to the conservation area is ‘acceptable’ and approves building of 120 homes
> 
> 
> ...


i know it sounds unlikely but i worked for two years (as a part time accountant lol  for a tiny IT co-op) on wallis road in that exact Daro building which is being redeveloped here ....wallis rd is only a short road that runs up to the canal opposite the olympic park.... the Daro building is an ex-factory thats sublet by the room, hence all the artists, but other neighbouring buildings are more consequential ----- theres a big car mechanics spot....theres the mighty Central Books (who started off distributing commie publications post war when no one else would, and now are a good indie distributor)....and theres a few other business too....

In fact Hackney Wick is basically an industrial estate on the other side of the canal from the pudding mill lane industrial estate (which became compulsory purchased and levelled for the olympic park)... there are a lot of business around hackney wick that are going to be feeling very vulnerable after this decision.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 4, 2015)

I just remember Wallis Road from malfaiteurs raves.


----------



## klang (Jun 4, 2015)

ska invita said:


> kind of tempted by this
> £20 but theres not so much free sound system events this year on the calendar
> 
> "HAckeny Carnival"
> ...


 i'm up for that!


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 4, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> I just remember Wallis Road from malfaiteurs raves.


 
Yes indeed  and Underground Sounds.
Hackney Wick was quite different back in those days, there was nothing much there apart from the small businesses and empty warehouses. It was really dead at weekends except for Sunday mornings when people were going to the car boot they used to have in Waterden Road.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 4, 2015)

Stephen Gill's photo book of the old hackney wick market is worth looking at (on google as it costs loads of money now it's out of print)
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...&sa=X&ei=vEZwVafWH-PZyAPm5YAo&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 4, 2015)

Just checked ebay for a copy.... I knew i should have got one when he first did it.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 4, 2015)

Field of Fridges in Carpenters Road  and possibly a party in the grounds of the empty factory next door!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2015)

I was in Hackney Wick fairly regularly for work reasons about 10 years ago, when the 'regeneration' started taking off - i worked for a Housing Association that build some of the blocks there - it seemed a more interesting place before the Olympics and further regeneration tbf


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 4, 2015)

Is that the flats at the start of White Post Lane which side on to the railway line? An ex flatmate of mine got a flat there, shared ownership I think?
I remember the old commercial building that was there before, went to a party there!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2015)

blossie33 said:


> Is that the flats at the start of White Post Lane which side on to the railway line? An ex flatmate of mine got a flat there, shared ownership I think?
> I remember the old commercial building that was there before, went to a party there!


I think so


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 5, 2015)

blossie33 said:


> Field of Fridges in Carpenters Road  and possibly a party in the grounds of the empty factory next door!


some rum people in that photo


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 5, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> some rum people in that photo



Yes, think I recognise at least one of the faces


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 12, 2015)

An article on Hackney police in the 80s and 90s:
http://datacide.c8.com/they-hate-us...d-violence-in-hackney-in-the-1980s-and-1990s/


----------



## marty21 (Jul 27, 2015)

Apparently for 3 weeks in August (8-30th) morning trains will not be stopping at Clapton Station until after 9.30 - to allow work to the Victoria Line to be completed apparently - which is a bugger as the station is a few minutes walk away from me, and very heavily used from about 7am to 9:30


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> An article on Hackney police in the 80s and 90s:
> http://datacide.c8.com/they-hate-us...d-violence-in-hackney-in-the-1980s-and-1990s/


they're not so good now either


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2015)

Feds got attacked by party goers in masks in Stoke Newington last night . There was a police chopper above last night for ages .

http://m.thisislocallondon.co.uk/ne..._riot_breaks_out_at_party_in_Stoke_Newington/


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah this was round the corner from my place (never got an invite, bah)

The helicoppers were right above my flat for a while. I'm wondering if it will prove to be a one off...

In other news a naked man was arrested parading about Clapton this afternoon. Do you know anything about that, marty21 ?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 9, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Feds got attacked by party goers in masks in Stoke Newington last night . There was a police chopper above last night for ages .
> 
> http://m.thisislocallondon.co.uk/ne..._riot_breaks_out_at_party_in_Stoke_Newington/



I couldn't even read past the first unbelievable line... 





> A 400-strong masked mob attacked police with bottles and bricks after a party in north London spiralled out of control.


 400 strong, masked mob? Orly?


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 9, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> In other news a naked man was arrested parading about Clapton this afternoon. Do you know anything about that, marty21 ?


I did stagger back over Hackney Marshes in the wee hours following both Urbs Gin Picnic and rum-fuelled school reunion, but I'm pretty sure I kept my clothes on .


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah this was round the corner from my place (never got an invite, bah)
> 
> The helicoppers were right above my flat for a while. I'm wondering if it will prove to be a one off...
> 
> In other news a naked man was arrested parading about Clapton this afternoon. Do you know anything about that, marty21 ?


I never parade naked on a Sunday, it's just a silly rule I have.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I never parade naked on a Sunday, it's just a silly rule I have.


you might have got some unwelcome sunburn if you had


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 10, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I couldn't even read past the first unbelievable line...  400 strong, masked mob? Orly?



Well yeah - bit more here:

http://www.eastlondonlines.co.uk/20...ll/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Well yeah - bit more here:
> 
> http://www.eastlondonlines.co.uk/20...ll/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


werre the police  lying?


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 10, 2015)

I live in Stamford Hill but I wasn't aware of this happening, I'm a bit too far from Bethune Road to hear anything anyway.
Sounds like it might have been a bit exaggerated?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2015)

blossie33 said:


> I live in Stamford Hill but I wasn't aware of this happening, I'm a bit too far from Bethune Road to hear anything anyway.
> Sounds like it might have been a bit exaggerated?



A bit?


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 10, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> A bit?


 
Sorry - might be a Brummie-ism


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2015)

> Grainne Mcneill‎Friends of the Royal Sovereign (E5)
> 
> I'm sending some food to the refugees in 'the jungle' in Calais with the group leaving next week : I know it's short notice but of you want to donate male clothing, a tent, torches, books or food, you can leave it at Sov tomorrow and I'll take it to the pick up for you on Monday...


----------



## Sue (Aug 21, 2015)

The old Daniel Defoe. 

http://dalstonist.co.uk/a-tea-themed-pub-serving-100-types-of-tea-is-opening-in-stoke-newington/


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 21, 2015)

Sue said:


> The old Daniel Defoe.
> 
> http://dalstonist.co.uk/a-tea-themed-pub-serving-100-types-of-tea-is-opening-in-stoke-newington/



Yeah, gutting. Was the most decent pub on Church Street for a good while. 

The Birdcage on Stamford Hill has been closed for about a year now too. 

Still. 100 kinds of tea. In a pub.


----------



## Sue (Aug 21, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah, gutting. Was the most decent pub on Church Street for a good while.
> 
> The Birdcage on Stamford Hill has been closed for about a year now too.
> 
> *Still. 100 kinds of tea. In a pub*.



FFS. If I wanted tea, I'd go to a cafe.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 22, 2015)

ska invita


----------



## ska invita (Aug 22, 2015)

Hoping Solution are back at Ridley Road next month - not seen that confirmed yet
Great clip!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 22, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Hoping Solution are back at Ridley Road next month - not seen that confirmed yet
> Great clip!



Clip? 26 minutes = clip?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 22, 2015)

well i flicked through it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 22, 2015)

ska invita said:


> well i flicked through it



It's 80's tastic...deserves more than a flick


----------



## ska invita (Aug 22, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> It's 80's tastic...deserves more than a flick


i shall study it carefully first light!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah, gutting. Was the most decent pub on Church Street for a good while.
> 
> The Birdcage on Stamford Hill has been closed for about a year now too.
> 
> Still. 100 kinds of tea. In a pub.


Strange , it was never a really busy pub but I quite liked it .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 25, 2015)

An amusing anecdote about Centerprise and Irish Republicans in the 1980s:
https://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com/2015/08/25/centerprise-an-phoblacht-and-a-suspect-package/


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> An amusing anecdote about Centerprise and Irish Republicans in the 1980s:
> https://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com/2015/08/25/centerprise-an-phoblacht-and-a-suspect-package/


a radical bookshop of  my acquaintance was contacted by the publishers of ap/rn some years ago regarding a debt that had built up. it was quickly paid: when parnell square calls you don't wait for the knock.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> a radical bookshop of  my acquaintance was contacted by the publishers of ap/rn some years ago regarding a debt that had built up. it was quickly paid: when parnell square calls you don't wait for the knock.



"The perils of running a radical bookshop" would make a good bit of journalism for someone...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 26, 2015)

On a similar note, here is the lowdown on a 1986 Hackney council meeting involving Sinn Fein delegates and a gun:
https://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com/2015/08/25/shots-fired-at-hackney-council-meeting-1986/


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> On a similar note, here is the lowdown on a 1986 Hackney council meeting involving Sinn Fein delegates and a gun:
> https://hackneyhistory.wordpress.com/2015/08/25/shots-fired-at-hackney-council-meeting-1986/


----------



## klang (Aug 26, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Hoping Solution are back at Ridley Road next month - not seen that confirmed yet


was just wondering about that yesterday....I'm hoping. Last year was great.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 7, 2015)

*Hackney One Carnival this Sunday 13th Sept*



ska invita said:


> Hoping Solution are back at Ridley Road next month - not seen that confirmed yet
> Great clip!



The answer would seem to be YES:
Hackney Council - Hackney One Carnival

Also this Sunday (earlier) Stoke Newington Jumble Trail: http://www.jumbletrail.com/event/Stokey

(basically a dispersed yard sale across N16)


----------



## klang (Sep 7, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> *Hackney One Carnival this Sunday 13th Sept*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bummer, I'm away, was hoping to catch it. Last year was good.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 7, 2015)

only thing left is to pray for some sun (forecast not worth looking at at the moment - as per usual -  grrrr)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2015)

Picture from last year:


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 8, 2015)

there are other sound systems as well as solution, the guy who runs the rizla stall on ridley road market is doing one. I don't know how he knew that I'd be interested but he called me over through the market crowd and told me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 8, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> there are other sound systems as well as solution, the guy who runs the rizla stall on ridley road market is doing one. I don't know how he knew that I'd be interested but he called me over through the market crowd and told me.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 8, 2015)

sho'nuf do be cookin' in my book


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> sho'nuf do be cookin' in my book


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2015)

Sue said:


> The old Daniel Defoe.
> 
> A tea-themed pub serving 100 types of tea is opening in Stoke Newington — dalstonist


 things will not be right in hackney until the last councillor is hanged with the entrails of the last hipster


----------



## Rik (Sep 9, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> things will not be right in hackney until the last councillor is hanged with the entrails of the last hipster



Yes it's a shitter. I spoke to the current landlord about 4 months ago and he said the pub is dying on its arse. Though he said it would close down.

It's a nice boozer but never had many people in there. Even at the weekends. The Shillelagh across the road pulls in the most punters. Cracking pub.


----------



## Sue (Sep 9, 2015)

So they've finally removed the hoardings round the new Hackney free school nonsense. What an absolute fucking monstrosity. (Took a picture but having problems posting it, probably because it's so hideous.  )


----------



## ska invita (Sep 9, 2015)

Sue said:


> So they've finally removed the hoardings round the new Hackney free school nonsense. What an absolute fucking monstrosity. (Took a picture but having problems posting it, probably because it's so hideous.  )


Is that the Hackney Wick one?
A friend hackney teacher said that you have to have a 'musical talent' to get in to that one - which smacks of the secret 'can you afford music lessons handshake'


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Is that the Hackney Wick one?
> A friend hackney teacher said that you have to have a 'musical talent' to get in to that one - which smacks of the secret 'can you afford music lessons handshake'



Exactly this. Same as Mossbourne where they are supposed to have comprehensive entrance criteria but you get bonus points for being good at middle class sports, like rowing.


----------



## Sue (Sep 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Is that the Hackney Wick one?
> A friend hackney teacher said that you have to have a 'musical talent' to get in to that one - which smacks of the secret 'can you afford music lessons handshake'



There's more than one..?  This is in Haggerston on Kingsland Rd, used to be a Travis Perkins or something. They've retained a bit of the original facade (assume they must've had to) and built on top of it or something. Will try and post a picture later when I'm not on my phone so I can share the ugliness.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2015)

Sue said:


> There's more than one..?  This is in Haggerston on Kingsland Rd, used to be a Travis Perkins or something. They've retained a bit of the original facade (assume they must've had to) and built on top of it or something. Will try and post a picture later when I'm not on my phone so I can share the ugliness.


 
the building work going on


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 9, 2015)

Sue said:


> There's more than one..?  This is in Haggerston on Kingsland Rd, used to be a Travis Perkins or something. They've retained a bit of the original facade (assume they must've had to) and built on top of it or something. Will try and post a picture later when I'm not on my phone so I can share the ugliness.



There are (or were anyway) three of them Three new free schools approved in Hackney | Eastlondonlines

The secondary one that was all about music was promising ten hour school days. 

ETA I also seem to recall that they were going to make the kids stay in the same classroom all day (with breaks) and that the teachers would move around the school.

This was at a time when we were looking around at secondary schools for our daughter and that was a straight on the NO list (it hadn't even been built but they were saying they'd be open in time). Amazed that some other parents thought it was a good idea...


----------



## Sue (Sep 9, 2015)

Sue said:


> So they've finally removed the hoardings round the new Hackney free school nonsense. What an absolute fucking monstrosity. (Took a picture but having problems posting it, probably because it's so hideous.  )


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh my, that is all kinds of wrong, Sue


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 10, 2015)

What a weird design!

It is the Kingsland Road building isn't it? I actually liked the Travis Perkins wall but what on earth have they done with it 
Surely someone could have come up with a better way to amalgamate the new building, which looks a bit unimaginative anyway, with the original facade.


----------



## Sue (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes, on Kingsland Rd and if anything, it looks worse in the flesh. A friend asked whether its architectural style was 'Ghost Train Brutal'.  I'm not sure 'style' comes into it...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2015)

Sue said:


> View attachment 76394


i thought there weren't supposed to be fast food places round schools but there's a couple right near there which leap unbidden to mind. not to mention it is situated opposite the world's filthiest tescos.


----------



## Sue (Sep 10, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought there weren't supposed to be fast food places round schools but there's a couple right near there which leap unbidden to mind. not to mention it is situated opposite the world's filthiest tescos.


'Range of factors', 'case by case basis' apparently.  

Cheep snack or fowl food? Debate over chicken takeaways continues


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 13, 2015)

They cant really force chicken shops to close because they choose to build a school near them.

Weather is looking ok for carnival, the parade will be going right by my flat! I guess will wander out.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 13, 2015)

Is the bagel shop by solution open does anyone know? I tricked my kid into coming by telling him we can go there


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2015)

The Fox Reformed on Church Street will be re-opening in November as a Fox and Pie bar
A pub and pie restaurant is opening on Stoke Newington Church Street — dalstonist

Although from the website it appears that it is just stew with a puff pastry hat but apparently short crust proper pies will eventually be available


----------



## Sue (Sep 22, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There are (or were anyway) three of them Three new free schools approved in Hackney | Eastlondonlines
> 
> The secondary one that was all about music was promising ten hour school days.
> 
> ...



So they've been gutting what was one of those slightly dubious looking English and IT colleges on the corner of Arcola St and Shacklewell Lane. Signs went up last week for Halley House School. Looked it up and seems to be a free primary school and, from the description given in the link above, Dalston Free Primary. It's meant to be opening in September but given there's still scaffolding up, that seems a bit unlikely. There are at least two primary schools within spitting distance -- is another primary school really needed...?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2015)

Sue said:


> So they've been gutting what was one of those slightly dubious looking English and IT colleges on the corner of Arcola St and Shacklewell Lane. Signs went up last week for Halley House School. Looked it up and seems to be a free primary school and, from the description given in the link above, Dalston Free Primary. It's meant to be opening in September but given there's still scaffolding up, that seems a bit unlikely. There are at least two primary schools within spitting distance -- is another primary school really needed...?



Well there's a lot of kids about. And you don't want tabitha mixing with some of THOSE kids, do you, haw haw haw haw!!!!!


----------



## Sue (Sep 22, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Well there's a lot of kids about. And you don't want tabitha mixing with some of THOSE kids, do you, haw haw haw haw!!!!!


Quite.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2015)

A man was shot and killed on Chatsworth Road a couple of days ago  I think they have already arrested someone . Police have still got part of the road taped off .


----------



## Rik (Oct 15, 2015)

Railway Tavern in Dalston shut down

The Railway Tavern on Kingsland High Street has closed down — dalstonist


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2015)

Rik said:


> Railway Tavern in Dalston shut down
> 
> The Railway Tavern on Kingsland High Street has closed down — dalstonist


Proper old school boozer that , used to drink there when I worked in Dalston.  Sad to see another old school boozer shutting , can't be many of them left in Hackney .


----------



## Sue (Dec 5, 2015)

A new pizzeria on Well Street has become the latest target in a spate of anti-gentrification graffiti that has appeared in Hackney.

The words ‘HIPSTERS OUT’ appeared overnight in large black letters on the wall of Well Street Pizza last Saturday 28 November, just one week after the restaurant had opened.

But the graffiti is “misdirected,” said the restaurant’s manager, Jason Haigh.

“I’m not a hipster – I’m 46 years old. We’re aiming for great value for families – most of menu is under £10 – so I struggle to see how we’re hipster. 

“We just don’t tick that box. We don’t have DJs or live music, *and very few of my staff have beards.*”

Anti-hipster graffiti ‘misdirected,’ says Well Street Pizza


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 29, 2016)

Edgy artists reap what they sow:
'Hackney, I lost you': the London creatives priced out of their studios


----------



## ska invita (Jan 29, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Edgy artists reap what they sow:
> 'Hackney, I lost you': the London creatives priced out of their studios


*Tony Hornecker, artist  FUCKING LAYABOUT MORE LIKE!!




*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 11, 2016)

This wanky Dalston property promo video is not good for your blood pressure:

Vibe - Dalston London E8 | Telford Homes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 11, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This wanky Dalston property promo video is not good for your blood pressure:
> 
> Vibe - Dalston London E8 | Telford Homes



oh GOD!    Just.....NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2016)

marty21 said:


> pronounced pipe as in smoking a pipe, i've met him, he seems nice enough on a personal level, can't say hackney has been covered in glory during his tenure as leader - the clissold leisure centre fiasco has been under his leadership for one


wasn't the itnet bollocks under his leadership?

e2a: not quite: although he was a councillor at the time


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> oh GOD!    Just.....NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know, it's just... I KNOW!!!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> wasn't the itnet bollocks under his leadership?
> 
> e2a: not quite: although he was a councillor at the time


that was a long time ago! I worked in Hackney at the time - very stressful for tenants as hb was taking months to sort out


----------



## Sue (Mar 11, 2016)

What a load of bollocks.

Students want salad! Anger as Stoke Newington leisure centre charges £1.30 for access to cafe


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2016)

marty21 said:


> that was a long time ago! I worked in Hackney at the time - very stressful for tenants as hb was taking months to sort out


yeh i remember being taken to court for non-payment of council tax and all the other people who appeared on the same day complained about itnet and the magistrates ordered the council to sort out my benefits.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 11, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh i remember being taken to court for non-payment of council tax and all the other people who appeared on the same day complained about itnet and the magistrates ordered the council to sort out my benefits.



Iirc the council blamed the fiasco on it being a hung council where no party had overall control. It was dire.

Inevitably when Hackney Independent (who had protested against the ITnet fiasco as Hackney IWCA and sorted out legal advice for tenants etc) were running a good election campaign in Haggerston, the Labour leaflets were all about "not returning to hung council chaos".


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Iirc the council blamed the fiasco on it being a hung council where no party had overall control. It was dire.
> 
> Inevitably when Hackney Independent (who had protested against the ITnet fiasco as Hackney IWCA and sorted out legal advice for tenants etc) were running a good election campaign in Haggerston, the Labour leaflets were all about "not returning to hung council chaos".


yeh they *claimed* it was noc, but as i recall there was a lab-tory alliance to prevent the lib dems getting anything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Iirc the council blamed the fiasco on it being a hung council where no party had overall control. It was dire.
> 
> Inevitably when Hackney Independent (who had protested against the ITnet fiasco as Hackney IWCA and sorted out legal advice for tenants etc) were running a good election campaign in Haggerston, the Labour leaflets were all about "not returning to hung council chaos".


yeh: from wikipedia
_There was a brief period when John McCafferty led a minority administration followed by a loose coalition of Hackney New Labour, the Liberal Democrats and the Conservatives. By the 1998 election all but two of the Hackney New Labour councillors defected to either the Liberal Democrats or the Conservatives, and a coalition was launched after the council between the Liberal Democrats, the Conservatives and two Green Party councillors. After this there was a coalition between Labour led by Jules Pipe and the Conservatives led by Eric Ollerenshaw. After the 2002 borough elections, Labour returned as the majority party._


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2016)

Mabley Green

Just became aware of this, the Mabley Green edible garden, they are currently planting an orchard , apples, pears, figs, plums, quinces (I think)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 21, 2016)

Had to look where that was on Google - I knew it when I saw the map but didn't know that was the name!


----------



## Sue (Mar 21, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Mabley Green
> 
> Just became aware of this, the Mabley Green edible garden, they are currently planting an orchard , apples, pears, figs, plums, quinces (I think)
> 
> Sounds good to me!



A friend's got an allotment near there. Will have to have a look the next time I'm over that way.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 21, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> Had to look where that was on Google - I knew it when I saw the map but didn't know that was the name!


It's not somewhere  go to a lot, first noticed it during the Olympics work, when I had a few walks around the area , it is by a busy road, but it seems very popular.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 21, 2016)

I've passed in a few times when I've been on the bus to Hackney Wick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Mabley Green
> 
> Just became aware of this, the Mabley Green edible garden, they are currently planting an orchard , apples, pears, figs, plums, quinces (I think)
> 
> Sounds good to me!


when i used to live on the kingsmead in the winter you'd get a layer of fog on mabley green a few feet high  it brightened the place up


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2016)

Huge tree crashes to ground 'inches' from walkers

Big tree fell on Chatsworth Rd!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 26, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Huge tree crashes to ground 'inches' from walkers
> 
> Big tree fell on Chatsworth Rd!



And Lea Bridge Road. Good job it's a bank holiday weekend and less traffic than usual.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 26, 2016)

I think it's the same tree.
Seen another pic posted on Facebook, it was at the Lea Bridge Road end of Chatsworth Road.


----------



## Sue (Mar 29, 2016)

Traffic's backed all the way up Kingsland Rd from the junction with Bethnal Green to the canal. Thought it was a bit strange until I cut along Old St to discover that's completely closed between Shoreditch and the Old St roundabout. Lots of police and forensics people. Seems there was a hit and run last night, with one person killed. 

Man, 21, killed in Old Street hit and run


----------



## newbie (Mar 30, 2016)

I've come all the way from south of the river to post this...



Dear Friends


Wherever you are in the UK, please sign and circulate this online petition in support of your fellow BECTU members at The Rio Dalston, a small community cinema in East London, where staff have decided enough is enough and have voted by 94% to ballot for industrial action over fair pay:

PATRICK LYONS, CHAIR RIO BOARD OF DIRECTORS :  SUPPORT THE RIO CINEMA STAFF


These are the small people, rarely in the limelight, isolated and put upon, unlikely to have much industrial muscle to flex, who love their work and don't want to damage their local community. These are exactly the people who need our support most as, collectively, we can create a storm of signatures for them, we can roar across social media for them, we can call upon community leaders to stand up for them and together we can help right the wrongs in this small corner of East London.


The story can be found in full on the BECTU website Rio members prepare for industrial action ballot - BECTU and Is the Rio Dalston on course for an industrial dispute? - BECTU but the short version is simply:

·  Staff at The Rio, at all levels, have not had a pay rise since 2012

·  Front of house staff and cleaners on £6.91ph are some of the lowest paid cinema staff in London

·  The lowest paid feel that they cannot continue to live and work in London without the Living Wage

·  All staff were asked to give back a proportion of their wages in 2013 to help keep the cinema afloat with the understanding that the “donation” would be repaid – now the Board deny there was any promise of repayment

·  The fortunes of the organization have flip-flopped without improvement for at least the last five years and the staff are losing confidence in the Board’s ability to manage

·  The staff at all levels have decided to ballot for industrial action as a last resort after 6 months of talks because they do not believe the Board is listening to them.


Thank you for your support & please pass the petition on!

Sofie & The Rio Reps


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2016)

newbie said:


> I've come all the way from south of the river to post this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh  been there a few times recently, didn't know any of this


----------



## newbie (Mar 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> oh  been there a few times recently, didn't know any of this


good, it was worth my trip then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2016)

newbie said:


> good, it was worth my trip then.


it's good to know your time not entirely wasted


----------



## Sue (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm a member and go to the Rio a lot. I know they're always struggling for cash but had no idea about any of this . I'll sign and pass it round friends I know are also members.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2016)

signed


----------



## Diamond (Mar 30, 2016)

Anyone got an idea of where to watch England's T20 semi-final with NZ in Hackney this afternoon?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2016)

Diamond said:


> Anyone got an idea of where to watch England's T20 semi-final with NZ in Hackney this afternoon?


you could try the ship in hackney central. or there's a nice little pub down the side of sutton house which might show it, the chesham arms on mehetabel road


----------



## newbie (Mar 30, 2016)

Sue said:


> I'm a member and go to the Rio a lot. I know they're always struggling for cash but had no idea about any of this . I'll sign and pass it round friends I know are also members.


fwiw Bectu supported the staff at the Ritzy in their fight, including strike action & local boycott, for the Living Wage and along the way pushed the Curzon group into paying it to their staff.  There's threads in the Brixton section on here (which are actually readable, unlike most other Brixton threads  )


----------



## Sue (Mar 30, 2016)

newbie said:


> fwiw Bectu supported the staff at the Ritzy in their fight, including strike action & local boycott, for the Living Wage and along the way pushed the Curzon group into paying it to their staff.  There's threads in the Brixton section on here (which are actually readable, unlike most other Brixton threads  )



Actually ended up at a demo the Ritzy workers held outside the Hackney Picturehouse a while ago (a friend of a friend's a rep at the Ritzy) and went for a pint with them afterwards.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm also a Rio member and was encouraging people to go there instead of the Picture House when the boycotts and protests about the living wage were happening... anyway I shall sign the thingy...


----------



## Sue (Mar 30, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I'm also a Rio member and was encouraging people to go there instead of the Picture House when the boycotts and protests about the living wage were happening... anyway I shall sign the thingy...



Me too. I always hassle people to go there rather than the HPH because it's independent and needs the money...


----------



## Diamond (Mar 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> you could try the ship in hackney central. or there's a nice little pub down the side of sutton house which might show it, the chesham arms on mehetabel road



The Scolt Head turned out to be the solution, especially with a big screen and 3 great Kiwi blokes to watch with.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 31, 2016)

Just seen this on Spitalfields Life if anyone interested in going for a look.


Visit Giorgione In Clapton | Spitalfields Life


Exhibition entry info here

Giorgione in Clapton


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 31, 2016)

Former squatter turned Hoxton bar owner:
The rise of Hoxton: From derelict buildings to ‘world class bars’


----------



## Sue (Apr 2, 2016)

I've lived in quite a few parts of London but I reckon Hackney ranting nutters on the bus are in a class of their own. Tonight's went from Mark Thatcher to ISIS to the IRA to Mussolini and various and varied points inbetween. The hipster kids next to him tried,  futility, to engage. Everyone else was desperate not to engage.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 5, 2016)

*Historian who created ‘Holy Grail’ encyclopaedia of Stoke Newington dies*
17:26 04 April 2016

Sam Gelder






Derek spent 30 years creating his encyclopaedia

Historian who created ‘Holy Grail’ encyclopaedia of Stoke Newington dies


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2016)

Retired phone operator pens tell-all book about Stamford Hill exchange – where ‘no one did any work’


----------



## Rik (Apr 11, 2016)

London's Dance Tunnel to close in August


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sue said:


> Retired phone operator pens tell-all book about Stamford Hill exchange – where ‘no one did any work’


pretty niche market for that book 



> Some people chose to drink away the time, like Wally, the ex-sailor who could be smelt before seen.
> 
> Others attempted and failed for years to grow cannabis in the battery and power rooms and there were regular viewings in a dark room of smuggled-in pornography



Wally had a jolly old time though - sad news that they couldn't grow anything , but at least they had the porn as compensation for that.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2016)

Sue said:


> I've lived in quite a few parts of London but I reckon Hackney ranting nutters on the bus are in a class of their own. Tonight's went from Mark Thatcher to ISIS to the IRA to Mussolini and various and varied points inbetween. The hipster kids next to him tried,  futility, to engage. Everyone else was desperate not to engage.


I once was accused of being responsible for slavery on the 253  bus - I don't like to take all the credit for something that happened centuries before I was born


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I once was accused of being responsible for slavery on the 253  bus - I don't like to take all the credit for something that happened centuries before I was born


never heard of the slavery on the 253


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> never heard of the slavery on the 253


maybe I was responsible for that, and others were responsible for slavery everywhere else


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2016)

marty21 said:


> maybe I was responsible for that, and others were responsible for slavery everywhere else


every little helps or so tescos tells us


----------



## Sue (Apr 11, 2016)

marty21 said:


> pretty niche market for that book
> 
> Wally had a jolly old time though - sad news that they couldn't grow anything , but at least they had the porn as compensation for that.



Having done some work for Openreach, this sounded familiar...

'It was ageing equipment then. It had been there since 1930. None of these 40 guys would touch anything because if you did it went wrong. So there’s 40 guys in about 300 exchanges across London.”'

So the current infrastructure is maybe a bit more up to date than that but there are lots of bits held together with chewing gum and string that apparently no one dares touch...


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 11, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I once was accused of being responsible for slavery on the 253  bus - I don't like to take all the credit for something that happened centuries before I was born


253/254 is where they store all the ranting nutters, isn't it?


----------



## Sue (Apr 11, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> 253/254 is where they store all the ranting nutters, isn't it?



Hmm, my ranting nutter was on the 243 so there must be enough to go round a few other routes too...


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> 253/254 is where they store all the ranting nutters, isn't it?


they seem to like the night buses


----------



## Sue (Apr 13, 2016)

Well, there's a surprise...

'Concerns have been raised over plans to build 69 flats on the site of the former Kingsland Road fire station, which was bought by the government for £16m to house a new primary “free school”.'

Hackney Free School plans 69 flats for former Kingsland fire station site


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 18, 2016)

I often cycle past the place where this kid drowned. There were tons of flowers and stuff there last summer. Wondered what had happened. Didn't realise he'd been chased into the River by the police, who then stood by and watched him drown. Cunts.

Inquest jury views police footage of teenager's death in river Lea


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 18, 2016)

Very sad


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 29, 2016)

There are new plants and a big fuck off sign outside the Birdcage on Stamford Hill this morning. Rumour is that it will reopen tonight after being closed for, what, two years?

Well happy about that (assuming it isn't shit).


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There are new plants and a big fuck off sign outside the Birdcage on Stamford Hill this morning. Rumour is that it will reopen tonight after being closed for, what, two years?
> 
> Well happy about that (assuming it isn't shit).


that's a fucking big assumption


----------



## Sue (Apr 29, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There are new plants and a big fuck off sign outside the Birdcage on Stamford Hill this morning. Rumour is that it will reopen tonight after being closed for, what, two years?
> 
> Well happy about that (assuming it isn't shit).


Went past a couple of weeks ago and there were lots of workmen in there and a big sign saying 'reopening soon'.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 29, 2016)

I went past on Wednesday and they'd still got the whitewash on the windows, it didn't look like it was imminently opening but all things are possible I suppose!


----------



## Sue (Apr 29, 2016)

In other news, a Costa's opening in Hackney Central, next to that new Travelodge.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 29, 2016)

Sue said:


> In other news, a Costa's opening in Hackney Central, next to that new Travelodge.


 
Is that by where the TK Maxx is?
I'm not particularly a Costa fan but Hackney Central is not the best place to find a coffee shop. If I've gone to the cinema I buy a coffee in there, otherwise I walk round to Lower Clapton Road. Having said that, I noticed the independant health food shop near the bridge have a proper coffee machine so I might try theirs sometime - they don't have seating though.


----------



## Sue (Apr 29, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> Is that by where the TK Maxx is?
> I'm not particularly a Costa fan but Hackney Central is not the best place to find a coffee shop. If I've gone to the cinema I buy a coffee in there, otherwise I walk round to Lower Clapton Road. Having said that, I noticed the independant health food shop near the bridge have a proper coffee machine so I might try theirs sometime - they don't have seating though.


Yeah, next door to the TK Maxx/Carphone Warehouse. Noticed the signs the other day though looks like they're still working on it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2016)

hackney was crap before but it's shit now


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh I forgot - some bits about the glory days of the Hackney Poll Tax riots here:

A peoples’ account of the Hackney anti-poll tax demonstration on March 8th 1990

ITN: raw footage of Hackney poll tax protest

November 1990: Hackney leads poll tax non-payment league


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 29, 2016)

Also

Eviction of Lee House squat, 1989


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 29, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There are new plants and a big fuck off sign outside the Birdcage on Stamford Hill this morning. Rumour is that it will reopen tonight after being closed for, what, two years?
> 
> Well happy about that (assuming it isn't shit).



Not open


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2016)

Woodberry Wetlands to open for first time in nearly 200 years - Hackney Citizen 

This is great news , Woodberry Wetlands opening to the public tomorrow . Went there last  summer when they opened it for Open House. They have David Attenborough there today


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Woodberry Wetlands to open for first time in nearly 200 years - Hackney Citizen
> 
> This is great news , Woodberry Wetlands opening to the public tomorrow . Went there last  summer when they opened it for Open House. They have David Attenborough there today


Shagging a gorilla apparently


----------



## blossie33 (May 2, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Not open



Still not open yesterday when I passed but I see what you mean about the  tubs of flowering plants!


----------



## Mation (May 5, 2016)

Anyone know what happened at the bottom of Denmark Hill? There are loads of police, a couple of ambulances and the pavement has blood on it that has been paetly washed away.


----------



## blossie33 (May 5, 2016)

I didn't know there was a Denmark Hill in Hackney 

Further news on the Birdcage, passed on the bus tonight and they now have tables outside. The door was open and it looked like they have the bar equiped with glasses etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> I didn't know there was a Denmark Hill in Hackney
> 
> Further news on the Birdcage, passed on the bus tonight and they now have tables outside. The door was open and it looked like they have the bar equiped with glasses etc.


Glasses? In a bar?


----------



## Sue (May 5, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> I didn't know there was a Denmark Hill in Hackney
> 
> Further news on the Birdcage, passed on the bus tonight and they now have tables outside. The door was open and it looked like they have the bar equiped with glasses etc.


What about a Hackney drink in the Birdcage..?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 5, 2016)

Sue said:


> What about a Hackney drink in the Birdcage..?



Definitely up for that.


----------



## Sue (May 5, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Definitely up for that.


So once it's open, we can sort out a date.


----------



## rich! (May 5, 2016)

Also up for that


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2016)

And me !


----------



## Sue (May 6, 2016)

marty21 said:


> And me !


I'm still waiting for you to organise a drink in the Clapton Hart.


----------



## rich! (May 6, 2016)

Sue said:


> I'm still waiting for you to organise a drink in the Clapton Hart.


What about 23 or 24 May? One is a Monday, the other a Tuesday?


----------



## Sue (May 6, 2016)

rich! said:


> What about 23 or 24 May? One is a Monday, the other a Tuesday?


Can't do the Tuesday and a Monday night seems a bit...reckless..?


----------



## rich! (May 6, 2016)

Or an easy way to start the week


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 6, 2016)

This just in from my reporter on the ground _"Birdcage is open but it is too posh and has v naff balloons outside. Not that either of those things is stopping us though"_


----------



## Sue (May 6, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This just in from my reporter on the ground _"Birdcage is open but it is too posh and has v naff balloons outside. Not that either of those things is stopping us though"_



It sounds like you're going to have to research this properly and report back...


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2016)

Sue said:


> I'm still waiting for you to organise a drink in the Clapton Hart.


----------



## Sue (May 6, 2016)

(((marty21)))


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 6, 2016)

Sue said:


> It sounds like you're going to have to research this properly and report back...



Well now...


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2016)

Trafficgeddon in Hackney today due to roads being shut for the Hackney Half Marathon and road works on the Lea Bridge Roundabout (#timing)


----------



## Sue (May 8, 2016)

Was out first thing and was nice to see lots of people cheering the runners on. All looked pretty well organised/okay traffic-wise at the Dalston/Stokey bit of the route.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2016)

rich! said:


> What about 23 or 24 May? One is a Monday, the other a Tuesday?


24


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2016)

Sue said:


> Was out first thing and was nice to see lots of people cheering the runners on. All looked pretty well organised/okay traffic-wise at the Dalston/Stokey bit of the route.


Not so in Clapton


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 9, 2016)

Saw them all getting ready as I cycled to the lido at 8am, then saw them filling up all the boozers of Clapton later in the afternoon. Thirsty work running half marathons in that weather.


----------



## Sue (May 10, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Well now...


So are you still there in a beersodden heap on the floor..?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 10, 2016)

Sue said:


> So are you still there in a beersodden heap on the floor..?



Oh! Er, no.

We went and it was quite nice, but actually a bit posher in terms of fixtures and fittings than we wanted. Possibly because it was the first day they had way too many over attentive staff and were encouraging table service for beer.

Also the beer was lager, cider or hoegarden which is a bit weird in London in 2016.

And the toilets are now downstairs, which blew my mind I can tell you.

Basically it is OK but probably the duty of every right thinking person to go in there and try to bring them down to our level.

We didn't eat or see anyone else eating so can't comment on that.


----------



## Sue (May 10, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Oh! Er, no.
> 
> We went and it was quite nice, but actually a bit posher in terms of fixtures and fittings than we wanted. Possibly because it was the first day they had way too many over attentive staff and were encouraging table service for beer.
> 
> ...



 Haven't seen Hoegarden in a pub for years. It's probably cool and retro these days or something. And the prices?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2016)

Sue said:


> Haven't seen Hoegarden in a pub for years. It's probably cool and retro these days or something. And the prices?


Bear in mind I saw hoegaarden going for £4 a pint in Camden 20 years ago


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 10, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Bear in mind I saw hoegaarden going for £4 a pint in Camden 20 years ago



Yeah it was about 4.50 for a pint of Hoegarden. Dunno about the rest. Will try to find out this week


----------



## Rebelda (May 10, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Oh! Er, no.
> 
> We went and it was quite nice, but actually a bit posher in terms of fixtures and fittings than we wanted. Possibly because it was the first day they had way too many over attentive staff and were encouraging table service for beer.
> 
> ...


Do you remember what cider it was?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 10, 2016)

Rebelda said:


> Do you remember what cider it was?



No but it wasn't strongbow or anything like that. I will find out.


----------



## Sue (May 10, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> No but it wasn't strongbow or anything like that. I will find out.


Sounds like you're going to be forced to make another trip, just to answer our questions...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 10, 2016)

Sue said:


> Sounds like you're going to be forced to make another trip, just to answer our questions...



You people will be the ruin of me.


----------



## Sue (May 10, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> You people will be the ruin of me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 10, 2016)

'Drunken hipsters & thoughtless brats’ leave London Fields looking ‘like a warzone’ What the Daily evening Fascist exaggerating? 

But seriously....

I remember about 8 years ago when LF made the inflight magazine on Easyjet....It knew it was all over.


----------



## Sue (May 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> 'Drunken hipsters & thoughtless brats’ leave London Fields looking ‘like a warzone’ What the Daily evening Fascist exaggerating?
> 
> But seriously....
> 
> I remember about 8 years ago when LF made the inflight magazine on Easyjet....It knew it was all over.



I used to walk through London Fields every day on my way to/from work. The rubbish strewn absolutely everywhere every time there was good weather used to really piss me off. And every morning there'd be staff from the council out picking it up. I can't believe I'm about to say this, but I agree with the ES (on this anyway).


----------



## discobastard (May 22, 2016)

Near Haggerston station.

Spent proper time in Hackney this weekend probably for the first time since I came to London 17 years ago.

Broadway Market was a bit much for me but I walked through London Fields last night, it was really clean, really peaceful.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2016)

Rio strike is 3:30 to 8 today. I am going to try and swing by after work to show my support.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 25, 2016)

Bargain... 


*5 bedroom terraced house for sale*
QUEENSBRIDGE ROAD, London, E8

Offers in Excess of*£765,000

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-47388076.html*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Bargain...
> 
> 
> *5 bedroom terraced house for sale*
> ...


tbh that's a right bargain when a one bed flat in parts of e8 can hope to realise £400k


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 27, 2016)

Tempting...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Tempting...


i've seen inside, it's nothing to write home about.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 27, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i've seen inside, it's nothing to write home about.



at least you came out again.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> at least you came out again.


i was lucky


----------



## klang (May 27, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Tempting...


please, let's! pleeeeaaaassssseeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## rich! (May 30, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Oh! Er, no.
> 
> We went and it was quite nice, but actually a bit posher in terms of fixtures and fittings than we wanted. Possibly because it was the first day they had way too many over attentive staff and were encouraging table service for beer.
> 
> ...



Hmm. I'd bestir myself and go there but the beer options sound pants.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 1, 2016)

The 158-year-old tin tabernacle of Hackney is to go under the auctioneer’s online hammer







 “This site could be converted into a residential scheme, subject to planning, or something a bit different, like a nursery or possibly a cinema.”


----------



## Sue (Jun 14, 2016)

So I did a tour of the Rio on Sunday. Didn't really seem to be publicised -- noticed a sign up when I went past. Got to see the projection room (they're still set up so they can show 35mm films) and the basement where there used to be a recording studio/meeting room where lots of political groups got together (still lots of political posters up). Also a lot of old photos of local cinemas -- in the 30s/40s, there were 14 in Dalston alone -- and architectural plans of the building.

The tours seem to be part of a consultation about them putting a second screen in the basement (it's being used as a cocktail place at the moment). They reckon they need about 60k to kit it out and are starting a crowdfunding thing in the next week or two, with the aim of having it up and running by the end of the year.

I asked how this was going to work in terms of their ongoing pay dispute -- as I pointed out, a lot of people are going to be very reluctant to give them money while that is unresolved. The guy doing the tour looked really uncomfortable and mentioned that staff had recently had a pay rise in line with the new minimum wage.  It seems that if they can put this screen in, they should be able to get things on a much more stable footing financially -- which would be great -- but really, I think they need to sort the pay stuff out first. (Made sure I wrote this on the feedback form too.)


----------



## rich! (Jun 14, 2016)

Sue said:


> I asked how this was going to work in terms of their ongoing pay dispute -- as I pointed out, a lot of people are going to be very reluctant to give them money while that is unresolved. The guy doing the tour looked really uncomfortable and mentioned that staff had recently had a pay rise in line with the new minimum wage.  It seems that if they can put this screen in, they should be able to get things on a much more stable footing financially -- which would be great -- but really, I think they need to sort the pay stuff out first. (Made sure I wrote this on the feedback form too.)



People I know who work there have been sacked. So that's interesting.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh that's interesting Sue - I completely agree about the pay dispute. There was a good lively picket the other week.

It would be great if they could sort the place out without being shit to the people who work there.

I've been curious about the recording studio etc for a while:
Sound Kitchen: Britain’s first recording studio for women


----------



## Sue (Jun 14, 2016)

rich! said:


> People I know who work there have been sacked. So that's interesting.



I'd be surprised if they weren't aware of these plans tbh as it sounds like they've been on the cards for quite a while. Still shit though obviously.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 14, 2016)

Sue said:


> I'd be surprised if they weren't aware of these plans tbh as it sounds like they've been on the cards for quite a while. Still shit though obviously.



There was some suggestion that the Rio Board had been "borrowing" workers' wages to fund doing the place up. Sounds properly shit if so (rather than this being a way of explaining a lack of pay rise for many years, which is also shit).

Did they say if they were doing more of the tours? I'd like to check the place out and it would be good if more people made the points you did...


----------



## Sue (Jun 14, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Oh that's interesting Sue - I completely agree about the pay dispute. There was a good lively picket the other week.
> 
> *It would be great if they could sort the place out without being shit to the people who work there.*
> 
> ...



Absolutely. 

Thanks for the link -- very interesting. Seems all kinds of feminist/left groups used to meet there. Apparently there's a documentary maker who's interested in making a film about all this before work starts.


----------



## Sue (Jun 14, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There was some suggestion that the Rio Board had been "borrowing" workers' wages to fund doing the place up. Sounds properly shit if so (rather than this being a way of explaining a lack of pay rise for many years, which is also shit).
> 
> Did they say if they were doing more of the tours? I'd like to check the place out and it would be good if more people made the points you did...



I'm not sure about more tours -- as I said, I only found out by accident -- but it might be worth giving them a ring to check. Obviously the more people who raise this stuff, the better. (There were six of us on the tour I was on and I think I was the only local -- if that reflects the makeup of the other groups, this stuff is likely not being mentioned because people aren't aware of it.)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 14, 2016)

Sue said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Thanks for the link -- very interesting. Seems all kinds of feminist/left groups used to meet there. Apparently there's a documentary maker who's interested in making a film about all this before work starts.



Yeah I think it is the same person who did "Breaking Ground" - a film about the London Irish Women's Centre in Stoke Newington...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 24, 2016)

Any other Hackney Council leaseholders on here? My new pastime is challenging their invoices for repairs.

It's really confusing and tedious, but I have just got them to cancel a bill for two grand because of their various cock ups. 

Seems like since Hackney Homes came back into the council, they are going through a lot of old paperwork and banging out bills all over the place to get dosh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Any other Hackney Council leaseholders on here? My new pastime is challenging their invoices for repairs.
> 
> It's really confusing and tedious, but I have just got them to cancel a bill for two grand because of their various cock ups.
> 
> Seems like since Hackney Homes came back into the council, they are going through a lot of old paperwork and banging out bills all over the place to get dosh.


i am surprised they have retained auld paperwork as i understand their favoured way of record-keeping is putting a fuck load of stuff in a skip and archiving it in landfill.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i am surprised they have retained auld paperwork as i understand their favoured way of record-keeping is putting a fuck load of stuff in a skip and archiving it in landfill.



Seems like they have kept _some of it_ but not all... which was quite handy. 

Pisses me off though because I'm sure a bunch of people are probably being charged for stuff which is a load of bollocks but not everyone will have the time or confidence to challenge it.


----------



## Sue (Jul 2, 2016)

So what was the Railway pub next to Dalston Kingsland station has been turned into a pizza place. And Costa are opening *another* coffee place about a 10 second away from their current one (other side of the road, closer to the crossroads) because there's obviously a massive shortage of coffee places round there. 

In the midst of all these changes, the News Line lot were out in force this morning (they had a trestle table and everything) and I donated 20p to the cause by buying a booklet about their youth festival. 23rd of July for those who're interested, Gefffrey Estate and I was assured it would be a fun day out by the young man who flogged me it. (20p seemed a very small price to pay for being thought of as one of the youth. )


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 20, 2016)

Dramas in Stamford Hill last night:



Unlicensed music event in Stamford Hill

Maybe a thousand kids wandering about, a bit of running and shouting, police helicopters til 3 in the morning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Dramas in Stamford Hill last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so that's what the fucking clatter was then


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

Sue said:


> So what was the Railway pub next to Dalston Kingsland station has been turned into a pizza place. And Costa are opening *another* coffee place about a 10 second away from their current one (other side of the road, closer to the crossroads) because there's obviously a massive shortage of coffee places round there.
> 
> In the midst of all these changes, the News Line lot were out in force this morning (they had a trestle table and everything) and I donated 20p to the cause by buying a booklet about their youth festival. 23rd of July for those who're interested, Gefffrey Estate and I was assured it would be a fun day out by the young man who flogged me it. (20p seemed a very small price to pay for being thought of as one of the youth. )


they no longer consider me one of the youth and the christians seem to make more effort with me, presumably due to my proximity to auld age


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Dramas in Stamford Hill last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have been woken by the helicopter but I was awake anyway because of the heat 

On Monday I was annoyed by the pub quiz at the Billet, the quiz master was on a loud speaker in the garden and his voice carried to my place (2 streets away ) . I tweeted them and they apologised and spoke to Hermano  (deputy gaffer) last night , he was sorry too ,quiz master was a bit of a dick apparently.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I would have been woken by the helicopter but I was awake anyway because of the heat
> 
> On Monday I was annoyed by the pub quiz at the Billet, the quiz master was on a loud speaker in the garden and his voice carried to my place (2 streets away ) . I tweeted them and they apologised and spoke to Hermano  (deputy gaffer) last night , he was sorry too ,quiz master was a bit of a dick apparently.


should have handed in an answer sheet


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> so that's what the fucking clatter was then


 
I went to Hackney Picturehouse last night and came up Stamford Hill on the bus, it was about 8.30pm and I could see loads of young black people - mainly girls, from what I could see, dressed up in their best casual wear. They were on both sides of the main road - I wondered what it was all about! Tried to find something on the internet when I got home, there was a comment on the police twitter saying not to go to the 'block party' at Malvern House as it has been cancelled which I guessed was something to do with it.
I could just about hear what must have been the helicopter when I was in bed but wasn't sure if it was night time road works.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> I went to Hackney Picturehouse last night and came up Stamford Hill on the bus, it was about 8.30pm and I could see loads of young black people - mainly girls, from what I could see, dressed up in their best casual wear. They were on both sides of the main road - I wondered what it was all about! Tried to find something on the internet when I got home, there was a comment on the police twitter saying not to go to the 'block party' at Malvern House as it has been cancelled which I guessed was something to do with it.
> I could just about hear what must have been the helicopter when I was in bed but wasn't sure if it was night time road works.


cops saying not to go to block party would have been quickest way to get me there a few years back


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> cops saying not to go to block party would have been quickest way to get me there a few years back


 
  I doubt it would have been my sort of music.

I've been to lots of squat/ warehouse parties in the past - think it would have been a bit more sensible for them to find a place less likely to attract attention


----------



## Sue (Jul 20, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> so that's what the fucking clatter was then


Had my windows open because of the heat then had to shut them again because of the helicopters. I'm not feeling at my brightest today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

Sue said:


> Had my windows open because of the heat then had to shut them again because of the helicopters. I'm not feeling at my brightest today.


nor i


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 20, 2016)

Latest from the Standard - it was an end of term party NOT what I would call a 'rave'
Looks like the police over-reacted a bit!


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 20, 2016)

'Exam celebrations' descend into chaos as police pelted with bottles

Full article - sounds like just a few troublemakers which is usually the case.


----------



## Sue (Jul 20, 2016)

Seems to be a Black Lives Matter meeting/demo going on at the mosque in Shacklewell Lane just now. Hopefully no police overreaction/helicopters as a result.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 21, 2016)

I thought I heard the sound of a helicopter again last night but maybe my imagination?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 21, 2016)

There was definitely some helicopter stuff last night too.

Also a massive orthodox jewish celebration on Stamford Hill with a really loud soundsystem and crowds of people all over the pavement. But no cops, presumably because it was licensed.

this is OK, from the Hackney Gazette: Stamford Hill rave: Organisers defend massive illegal street party arranged on Snapchat


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for the link to the article.
I wasn't aware they have the event every year but if there has been no interference from the Police it wouldn't be noticed, I assume the neighbours are informed so they can't have objected.


----------



## Stig (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello neighbours 

Due to a sad and very irritating double eviction housing crisis event, I've just moved to Clapton. 

So, what happens here?  When's the next drinks?


----------



## Stig (Aug 15, 2016)

My local is now the Crooked Billet, but we could go to the Cock instead, as it's nicer IIRC.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 19, 2016)

These incredible photographs show Hackney life over the past 80 years


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2016)

Stig said:


> My local is now the Crooked Billet, but we could go to the Cock instead, as it's nicer IIRC.


As I said on the t'other thread - billet is actually pretty good, Hermano gets some decent ale in now - and the Hart have promised to improve their beer (according to Steve ) . But a Cock meet would be good as well


----------



## Stig (Aug 19, 2016)

ok, it'll have to be soooon though! 

Due to a sad and very irritating double eviction housing crisis event leading me to move somewhere really horrible by accident, I've looked for something better and found one, and I'm about to move out of Clapton!


----------



## Stig (Aug 19, 2016)

TBF there's nothing wrong with Clapton, I really like it. It was the house itself that wasn't quite right. I'll be there until 10th September and then hello Islington.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2016)

Stig said:


> ok, it'll have to be soooon though!
> 
> Due to a sad and very irritating double eviction housing crisis event leading me to move somewhere really horrible by accident, I've looked for something better and found one, and I'm about to move out of Clapton!


blimey, you don't hang about!


----------



## Stig (Aug 19, 2016)

So weds 31st for drinks? Or Thursday 1st? Should prob. stick with the Billet if it's improved, It would be extemely rude not to check it out at least once while I'm living just round the corner


----------



## Stig (Aug 19, 2016)

marty21 said:


> blimey, you don't hang about!



It wasn't intentional. 8 of us got evicted from a lovely 8 bedroom hippy share, then I moved into a my current tiny 3 bed flat in Clapton perched upon an extended family home (you have to go through their house to get to the flat, not ideal, although their cooking smells great) 

...and all I was doing was checking the original moveflat ad to find the T&C for rent paying, when I thought, 'might as well have a tiny browse' And what did I find! A lovely 8 bed hippy share! 
From applying to view, to going round, to being accepted, to handing in notice, 24 hours flat.


----------



## Stig (Aug 19, 2016)

The difference is huge. The flat is all rickety and squeaky, door doesn't shut, windows don't open. Floorboards bow underfoot, walls mould, cupboards lean; I daren't breathe for fear of breaking something off by accident. Whereas with 8 sharing a big solid old house you get a lot more for your money. Many toilets, solid wooden beams, expensive tiles, 6 ring gas cooker, actual garden. Comes with communal cat.
_
Islington_ though


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2016)

Stig said:


> The difference is huge. The flat is all rickety and squeaky, door doesn't shut, windows don't open. Floorboards bow underfoot, walls mould, cupboards lean; I daren't breathe for fear of breaking something off by accident. Whereas with 8 sharing a big solid old house you get a lot more for your money. Many toilets, solid wooden beams, expensive tiles, 6 ring gas cooker, actual garden. Comes with communal cat.
> _
> Islington_ though


i was about to say you seem to have landed on your feet in hackney

but not so much if it's islington


----------



## Stig (Aug 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i was about to say you seem to have landed on your feet in hackney
> 
> but not so much if it's islington



Tis only just over the border. Finsburyparkshire straddles both boroughs. I was quite alarmed to discover it wasn't in Hackney. (Even Newington Green is in Islington - who knew.) This will be my 5th borough!


----------



## rich! (Aug 19, 2016)

Islington! Blimey.


----------



## Stig (Aug 19, 2016)

rich! said:


> Islington! Blimey.


I know right!


----------



## rich! (Aug 20, 2016)

Stig said:


> I know right!



may be time to start a thread...


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 20, 2016)

The one bit of Newington Green, where the Unitarian Church is, is Hackney.


----------



## Stig (Aug 22, 2016)

rich! said:


> may be time to start a thread...


But I don't think anyone else lives in Islington. It's just me.

Maybe some other people live there but just don't talk about it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2016)

Stig said:


> But I don't think anyone else lives in Islington. It's just me.
> 
> Maybe some other people live there but just don't talk about it.


The location that dare not speak its name, as wilde put it


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2016)

London parents and teachers!


----------



## Stig (Sep 3, 2016)

marty21 said:


> As I said on the t'other thread - billet is actually pretty good, Hermano gets some decent ale in now - and the Hart have promised to improve their beer (according to Steve ) . But a Cock meet would be good as well



Going to the Crooked Billet tonight if you fancy a pint marty21 Pickman's model rich! Rutita1 @everyone


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2016)

Stig said:


> Going to the Crooked Billet tonight if you fancy a pint marty21 Pickman's model rich! Rutita1 @everyone


Sorry, not tonight


----------



## marty21 (Sep 3, 2016)

Stig said:


> Going to the Crooked Billet tonight if you fancy a pint marty21 Pickman's model rich! Rutita1 @everyone


I would but I'm in Gloucestershire atm


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 13, 2016)

The boundary change consultation is properly messing with my head.

Boundary review: Jeremy Corbyn could become Hackney MP under changes

BCE Consultation Portal

It looks like Stoke Newington (and Stamford Hill etc) will now join Finsbury Park to be a completely new borough or something?! Which will include Highbury and upper Holloway. 

And Bethnal Green will be in Hackney.

What a time to be alive...


----------



## Sue (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd move from Hackney N and SN to Hackney Central by the looks of it so still Hackney...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The boundary change consultation is properly messing with my head.
> 
> Boundary review: Jeremy Corbyn could become Hackney MP under changes
> 
> ...


Bliss was it in that dawn to be alive, 
But to be young was very heaven


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The boundary change consultation is properly messing with my head.
> 
> Boundary review: Jeremy Corbyn could become Hackney MP under changes
> 
> ...


Haven't looked at the details but I believe Clapton has been moved to Hackney Central (I didn't feel anything )


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Haven't looked at the details but I believe Clapton has been moved to Hackney Central (I didn't feel anything )


the crooked billet is to be renamed the rotten borough.


----------



## Stig (Sep 13, 2016)

This is extremely annoying. I just moved to escape Clapton, and it looks like it's followed me


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 13, 2016)

I think it's the constituency boundries that may be moved not the borough boundries or the wards for council elections - that's how it read to me?

(eta sorry for spelling mistakes I think I've made there!)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2016)

This crowdfunding campaign is reported as not doing too well....

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/hackney-needs-a-mummy-now#/

A plea from the ideas man...

The Last Tuesday Society & The Viktor Wynd Museum of Curiosities


> oh dear the mummy campaign doesn't seem to be going very well - lots of comments like 'Mummify your own head and put it in a display case, you hipster art yuppy wanker' so pleased only share this if you have similarly minded friends


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 22, 2016)

He should take a leaf out of that crowd source Burger chain man in Shoreditch who ripped his funders off and then accused them all of being greedy and intolerant.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 18, 2016)

Fines issued for weeing in Hackney’s streets treble – with women ‘worst culprits’


----------



## ska invita (Oct 18, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Fines issued for weeing in Hackney’s streets treble – with women ‘worst culprits’









lol

also
Vegan community rallies round Hackney’s burgled Black Cat Café


----------



## Sue (Oct 23, 2016)

'A class teaching techniques on cooking with semen is set to go ahead in Shoreditch, if its organizers can drum up enough interest.

Participants are asked to bring along five teaspoons of their own - or their partner’s - ejaculate for the unique workshop, which will see them whipping up a three-course meal with cocktails.'

Recipes on the menu will include chicken with a spicy jerk sauce, amuses-bouches and salted caramel desert.'

‘Cooking with semen’ class coming soon to Shoreditch - if enough people sign up


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh gross.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2016)

Walked past The Good Egg in Stoke Newington  yesterday ,people were queueing to get in , when they are plenty of breakfast/brunch places on Church St. I have been there when there were no queues but at the weekend it is rammed .  Is it a young person's trendy sort of thing ? to go there ? to be seen there ?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 23, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Walked past The Good Egg in Stoke Newington  yesterday ,people were queueing to get in , when they are plenty of breakfast/brunch places on Church St. I have been there when there were no queues but at the weekend it is rammed .  Is it a young person's trendy sort of thing ? to go there ? to be seen there ?



It's like that most weekends. And yes, yes and yes.


----------



## klang (Oct 23, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> And yes, yes and yes.


yes.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It's like that most weekends. And yes, yes and yes.


Those crazy kids queueing !


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 23, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It's like that most weekends. And yes, yes and yes.



Yes I've noticed that too -  it's like the Breakfast Clubs!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2016)

We'd have had a comfy meal if it wasn't for those pesky kids


----------



## klang (Oct 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> We'd have had a comfy meal if it wasn't for those pesky kids


next time go to the Royal Bakery on the High St, by the Post Office. £1 for a coffee.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2016)

'Why gentrification is pants' - our man's lament on Stoke Newington

The writer is a little pompous  but Church Street has changed a lot in the years since I moved to the area (1992/3)


----------



## klang (Oct 23, 2016)

in other Hackney news, the car garage by london fields station burnt down to the ground yesterday. wow, so much smoke!
the building next door which houses all sorts of anglican churches seems to have been affected too.
that was the last remaining 'real industrial' spot in that little pocket.
hope the owners are ok and get some money off insurance.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Oct 24, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Church Street has changed a lot in the years since I moved to the area (1992/3)



Not half as much as it changed in the 80s, I do miss the days of corrugated iron.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2016)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Not half as much as it changed in the 80s, I do miss the days of corrugated iron.


i miss the days when no hackney estate was without at least one burnt out car


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry to hear Rosa's has closed - not that I ever frequented it myself!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 28, 2016)

After quite a bit of persuasion I went to the Stoke Newington Tea House last night (the one that used to be the Daniel Defoe pub).

It was actually pretty good. 

I didn't have anything tea-related though.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2016)

We went to the place that replaced the Fox Reformed on Church St, The Fox and Pie . I had suet pudding as the pies are pie hats rather than proper pies  but the suet pudding was lovely


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2016)

kurd watching: saw a pkk demo heading south down kingsland high street round 5pm yesterday


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> After quite a bit of persuasion I went to the Stoke Newington Tea House last night (the one that used to be the Daniel Defoe pub).
> 
> It was actually pretty good.
> 
> I didn't have anything tea-related though.


Went there a few months ago , was a bit underwhelmed tbh


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 28, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Went there a few months ago , was a bit underwhelmed tbh



I was expecting it to be hipster posho hell and it was actually just a fairly normal upmarket pub. With Jon Snow off of the news at the next table.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2016)

Well Street Market: DJ Norman Jay to headline relaunch after £80,000 crowdfunder

Home - Well Street Market website


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 6, 2016)

‘Run to ruin’ – the sorry tale of Dalston Lane’s Georgian terraced houses - Hackney Citizen


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes, I had read that, very sad - the convenient 'fires' etc. - disgusting that it was allowed to happen.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> ‘Run to ruin’ – the sorry tale of Dalston Lane’s Georgian terraced houses - Hackney Citizen


I was working near there when there was one of those mysterious fires.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I was working near there when there was one of those mysterious fires.


the area from the former acton arms at 298 kingsland road up to the junction of queensbridge road, dalston lane, graham road has seen a statistically improbable number of convenient fires.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> the area from the former acton arms at 298 kingsland road up to the junction of queensbridge road, dalston lane, graham road has seen a statistically improbable number of convenient fires.


It was around there , maybe 2007?


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 11, 2016)

Northwold Road floods:


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Northwold Road floods:


Burst main?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 11, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Burst main?



Yep


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2016)

And to add to the chaos, a car seems to have gone into the front of the Hackney Pirates shop (across-ish from the Rio) so that lane's all taped off from Sandringham Rd to Shacklewell Lane and lots of police hanging about.


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2016)

The buses seem to be heading from SN to Dalston okay though they're still doing a bit of a magical mystery tour round the Angel.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 12, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Northwold Road floods:


On the path of the Hackney Brook which was said to widen to ten metres at Stoke Newington. never live on a flood plain even when the river is deep underground.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2016)

Sue said:


> The buses seem to be heading from SN to Dalston okay though they're still doing a bit of a magical mystery tour round the Angel.


Till Friday apparently


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Burst main?



I go into the Newsagents in the block of shops on the left when you turn into Northwold Road off Stamford Hill and was in there on the Saturday morning before the flood. The water main was already broken and had been leaking since the beginning of the week and all Thames Water had done was to come and put a fence round it. I feel very sorry for the people in the shops as it would no doubt have got into their basements at least and it could have been avoided if Thames had taken proper action sooner.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> I go into the Newsagents in the block of shops on the left when you turn into Northwold Road off Stamford Hill and was in there on the Saturday morning before the flood. The water main was already broken and had been leaking since the beginning of the week and all Thames Water had done was to come and put a fence round it. I feel very sorry for the people in the shops as it would no doubt have got into their basements at least and it could have been avoided if Thames had taken proper action sooner.


as he is a local solicitor, i am sure diamond would be glad to help local residents and businesses seek compensation from tw.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 22, 2016)

...............and on a different note -  a great old photo of the Clapton Hart when it was the White Hart Hotel and the building to the left when it was still a cinema!


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 22, 2016)

Did the campaign to reopen the cinema ever take off?


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 22, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Did the campaign to reopen the cinema ever take off?



No, it's an Ethiopian Church now.


----------



## Sue (Dec 22, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Did the campaign to reopen the cinema ever take off?


There's a campaign to reopen one in Homerton but can't see it being a goer in the long term given the Rio"s always struggling and the HPH is v close.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sue said:


> There's a campaign to reopen one in Homerton but can't see it being a goer in the long term given the Rio"s always struggling and the HPH is v close.



Do you mean what was the old Castle Electric Theatre in Brooksby's Walk?
Their space over what is now the Spa shop will actually be opening in the new year - hopefully it will turn out well for them but I know what you're saying...


----------



## Sue (Dec 22, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> Do you mean what was the old Castle Electric Theatre in Brooksby's Walk?
> Their space over what is now the Spa shop will actually be opening in the new year - hopefully it will turn out well for them but I know what you're saying...


Yeah, that's the one. Likewise hope it goes well but not convinced it'll be viable really.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2016)

Going to a test screening at Hackney's new cinema tonight . Above Eat17 on Brooksby Walk. It's a Wonderful Life is showing tonight


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2016)

And if anyone has a hankering for cheese and ale tonight, The Cock Tavern has a cheese stall in it tonight from 7 , the people who run the cheese stall on Chatsworth Rd are selling their cheese there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Going to a test screening at Hackney's new cinema tonight . Above Eat17 on Brooksby Walk. It's a Wonderful Life is showing tonight


No spoilers for marty pls  no spoilers


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 22, 2016)

Jane, 74, is ‘home alone’ in Woodberry Down block...until 2023


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 23, 2016)

Revealed: The nine restaurants in Hackney with a ZERO hygiene rating


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Revealed: The nine restaurants in Hackney with a ZERO hygiene rating


How many of them have you been to?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 23, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> How many of them have you been to?



I think two. 

Il Baccio Express and Stokey Bears (for hipster burgers with the daughter, I'm not proud).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2016)

From men’s clubs to punk bands – the history of Stoke Newington pub The Rochester Castle


----------



## Sue (Dec 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> How many of them have you been to?


Il Bacio Express and the Viet Grill.


----------



## Sue (Dec 24, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I think two.
> 
> Il Baccio Express and Stokey Bears (for hipster burgers with the daughter, I'm not proud).


For shame Fozzie Bear. And blaming your daughter too.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 24, 2016)

Sue said:


> For shame Fozzie Bear. And blaming your daughter too.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I think two.
> 
> Il Baccio Express and Stokey Bears (for hipster burgers with the daughter, I'm not proud).


I've been to Il Baccio Express and Foxlow. Stokey Bears Fozzie Bear ?


----------



## Sue (Dec 24, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I've been to Il Baccio Express and Foxlow. Stokey Bears Fozzie Bear ?


Foxlow's that really expensive steak place in Church St, no?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 24, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I've been to Il Baccio Express and Foxlow. Stokey Bears Fozzie Bear ?



Aaaagh she's A TEENAGER. They like stupid stuff.


----------



## Sue (Dec 24, 2016)

(((Fozzie Bear)))


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2016)

Sue said:


> Foxlow's that really expensive steak place in Church St, no?


Mebbee  Went there for breakfast a couple of times .


----------



## Sue (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm sure people will recall Jules Pipe saying this just over a year ago:

'Plans to build towers up to 46 storeys high full of luxury flats have been branded “an obscenity” by Hackney’s mayor, Jules Pipe.

At a packed public debate Mr Pipe slammed the Bishopsgate Goodsyard developers for failing to include sufficient affordable housing in their plans.

“They are willing to do it [the development] because they will make an obscene amount of profit,” he said.

“London is going to come to a grinding halt because we cannot afford to house the people we need to run this city,” warned Mayor Pipe.

“This will provide not a single home that would be within reach of people who work in Tech City. We think the developers could do much better to provide space for them.”

Now Hackney's planning committee unanimously passes this:

'Zero affordable housing' scheme for Kingsland Fire Station site approved by planning committee - Hackney Citizen

So land that presumably belongs to us, being used to support a divisive education strategy while making big bucks for developers and including no affordable housing.

I'm not massively surprised but I am incensed.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 16, 2017)

Hungry vegans queue in rain for 'world's first vegan fried chicken'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 19, 2017)

Hackney Council set to buy Tesco Morning Lane site in multi-million-pound project


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 19, 2017)

Some useful stats from the Gazette on twitter:


----------



## Sue (Jan 19, 2017)

Sue said:


> I'm sure people will recall Jules Pipe saying this just over a year ago:
> 
> 'Plans to build towers up to 46 storeys high full of luxury flats have been branded “an obscenity” by Hackney’s mayor, Jules Pipe.
> 
> ...


Mayor of Hackney demands freedom for councils to build new homes


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2017)

Old Hackney meets New on Stoke Newington High Street

'Poking starts from 10': Tattoo promotion prompts warning to zero rated Stokey Bears - Hackney Citizen

Wetherspoon’s beef: Pensioner who ‘complained about the steak too many times’ barred from eating at the Rochester Castle


----------



## Sue (Feb 7, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Old Hackney meets New on Stoke Newington High Street
> 
> 'Poking starts from 10': Tattoo promotion prompts warning to zero rated Stokey Bears - Hackney Citizen
> 
> Wetherspoon’s beef: Pensioner who ‘complained about the steak too many times’ barred from eating at the Rochester Castle


Practically next door to each other.

That Stokey Bears bloke sounds like a complete tosser.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Old Hackney meets New on Stoke Newington High Street
> 
> 'Poking starts from 10': Tattoo promotion prompts warning to zero rated Stokey Bears - Hackney Citizen
> 
> Wetherspoon’s beef: Pensioner who ‘complained about the steak too many times’ barred from eating at the Rochester Castle


Stokey Bears  still haven't been there ,anything you can recommend Fozzie Bear ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2017)

i see sisters uncut have a demo outside the town hall at 1730 on valentine's day


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Stokey Bears  still haven't been there ,anything you can recommend Fozzie Bear ?



My recommendation would be not to get a tattoo there.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> My recommendation would be not to get a tattoo there.


He claimed that he was just going to have a lot of tattoo artists there so people can book sessions elsewhere


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2017)

marty21 said:


> He claimed that he was just going to have a lot of tattoo artists there so people can book sessions elsewhere



I think that's post-hoc bollocks when he was rumbled - all the stuff in the article about "poking" or whatever it was...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 19, 2017)

Anyone know more about this?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 20, 2017)

I just saw that yesterday. I suspect they are probably out and out far right dickheads (but more of the intellectual than fisticuffs variety) but as usual with these things it has enough ambiguity and boring detail that most people won't bother to get into the detail of it. I mean even I haven't found the time to look into it all and am quite geeky about this stuff.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 20, 2017)

House prices in the London borough of Hackney have rocketed 700 per cent in the last 20 years.

The London borough where house prices have risen 700 per cent since 1996


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 24, 2017)

Does anyone have any idea where I could buy a fluoresent tube light bulb (just a normal 5ft one for kitchen)? I used to go the electric shop Amp on Amhurst Road but it's been gentrified into a vintage clothing shop or something.


----------



## Sue (Feb 25, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> Does anyone have any idea where I could buy a fluoresent tube light bulb (just a normal 5ft one for kitchen)? I used to go the electric shop Amp on Amhurst Road but it's been gentrified into a vintage clothing shop or something.


There's that lighting shop on Mare St at the end of Richmond Rd that might sell what you're looking for?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 25, 2017)

There's a general stores across the road from Morrisons in Stamford Hill that sells them. Also Wickes in South Tottenham.


----------



## Sue (Feb 25, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Anyone know more about this?



Walked past this about 1130. Metal shutters down, maybe 80 people outside. People handing out (non-SWP looking) leaflets. 

Couple of the obligatory Socialist Worker sellers/trestle table with a petition of some sort and more leaflets about a meeting Diane Abbott/Gary Younge are speaking at. So all business as usual really as these things go.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 26, 2017)

Sue said:


> Walked past this about 1130. Metal shutters down, maybe 80 people outside. People handing out (non-SWP looking) leaflets.
> 
> Couple of the obligatory Socialist Worker sellers/trestle table with a petition of some sort and more leaflets about a meeting Diane Abbott/Gary Younge are speaking at. So all business as usual really as these things go.



It sounds like there was also some aggro with the SWP people when they were confronted about rape apologism.

In terms of what the "gallery" is, this piece in the gazette is a bit more digestible than the long blog post one:
LD50: Protesters to march on Dalston art gallery that hosted alt-right exhibition

Basically they are either far right twats who hosted someone that has praised Breivik (and was quoted by him in his manifesto) or they are "edgy" hipster twats who hosted someone that has praised Breivik.


----------



## newbie (Feb 26, 2017)

I found out about this from the Al Jazeera front page.  

This gives some background.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 10, 2017)

Also Purim this Sunday, which is a big deal in Stamford Hill.


----------



## Sue (Mar 11, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also Purim this Sunday, which is a big deal in Stamford Hill.


What time's it on?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 11, 2017)

All day.

Purim - March 12-13, 2017


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeah all day - certainly until sunset.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 11, 2017)

Just saw 2 kids dressed as clowns and one as a fireman.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 12, 2017)

I live in Stamford Hill, not seen any of the kids in our close as yet but one of the young men just collected by a car was dressed up.
They'll be diving around in an open vehicle with kletzner (sp?) music playing loudly later.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 12, 2017)

I've now seen a pirate, a fireman (actually a little girl) and a guard with busby hat!


----------



## Sue (Mar 12, 2017)

Thinking about heading out for a look in a bit. Where's the best place to go? Round Cazenove Rd or up the hill? (Never been though I've lived here for quite a long time )


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 12, 2017)

Big crossroad junction at Stamford Hill I guess, I'm going into town shortly and I get the bus to the tube there so I'll have a look.
I can hear the music!
Shame it's raining a bit.


----------



## Sue (Mar 12, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> Big crossroad junction at Stamford Hill I guess, I'm going into town shortly and I get the bus to the tube there so I'll have a look.
> I can hear the music!
> Shame it's raining a bit.


Thanks! Meeting a friend who lives in Edmonton so just trying to coordinate 149 bus stops with her.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2017)

Loads of traffic on Upper Clapton Road


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 13, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Loads of traffic on Upper Clapton Road


lower clapton road is shut northbound at "pembury circus" junction (or whatever it's called), between the junction and mare street i think, there was a car crash yesterday and it looked like a bit of the road had crumbled apart


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 13, 2017)

so all the buses that go north up lower clapton road have to go up pembury road i think.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 14, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It sounds like there was also some aggro with the SWP people when they were confronted about rape apologism.
> 
> In terms of what the "gallery" is, this piece in the gazette is a bit more digestible than the long blog post one:
> LD50: Protesters to march on Dalston art gallery that hosted alt-right exhibition
> ...



All closed down now?


>


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 15, 2017)

Liberals trump alt-right, shut down Dalston gallery LD50 after protests


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 27, 2017)

Depressing:



Background here: » Search Results  »  pool Hackney Independent


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 27, 2017)

I had heard that.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 28, 2017)

Home

Anyone been here yet ?

Clapton  Country Club


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 29, 2017)

Is it in the Tram Sheds?
I like the way they've done the interior - doubt I will be visiting though!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> Is it in the Tram Sheds?
> I like the way they've done the interior - doubt I will be visiting though!


Yep , I might go for breakfast and hate myself afterwards.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 29, 2017)

“Most Awful Place in Britain”: Hackney 1982


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Depressing:
> 
> 
> 
> Background here: » Search Results  »  pool Hackney Independent



 

Sometimes I try not to hate the council. Then I walk down Dalston lane and I'm reminded why I think they're scum.

Go to Hackney archives and have a look at the haggerston bath's plans, they're really good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> “Most Awful Place in Britain”: Hackney 1982


Keep Hackney crap


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 30, 2017)

Dalston riot, July 1981


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 11, 2017)

A little something, something for everyone...

Stik in Shoreditch: the artist’s hidden tribute to a sold-off London – video


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 12, 2017)

I had seen that on Facebook


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 20, 2017)

Interesting piece of Hackney history I've just come across, there was once a Victorian Turkish Bath in Ashwin Street at Dalston Junction.

History here VICTORIAN TURKISH BATHS: London: Ashwin Street: Dalston Junction Turkish  Baths                     |


----------



## Sue (Apr 21, 2017)

So Essex Rd's closed for the next while as they're working on that water main. Just crawled along Upper Street on a 38, chaos at Highbury Corner due to the cycle superhighway works and we're now randomly going round Canonbury. 

No announcements about being on diversion either. If I'd known about this, I'd have walked as it'd have been quicker. From Shaftesbury Avenue. FFS.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 22, 2017)

Is it closed for a while then 
I found out by chance as I had to get to a Solicitors near Essex Rd station from Angel station after work on Wednesday and was going to get a bus, got off in Upper St and cut through Canonbury in the end.


----------



## Sue (Apr 22, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> Is it closed for a while then
> I found out by chance as I had to get to a Solicitors near Essex Rd station from Angel station after work on Wednesday and was going to get a bus, got off in Upper St and cut through Canonbury in the end.


Until the 23rd of June according to the TFL website.  Not clear if its just northbound or both ways though.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 24, 2017)

Plans unveiled to turn Savoy Cinema into Hackney Arts Centre

I went on one of the 'tours' to see around this yesterday when Epic was hosting the Flea Market.
Very interesting - the picture shows what was the circle of the cinema, a false ceiling was put over the ground floor to make it an events room some years ago.
Great to see that the 1930's decor has survived.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 24, 2017)

The acid attacks last week ! Club in London Fields - I'm guessing the club is near E5 Bakehouse? . Main culprit (b/f of a reality tv star) had been nicked  - 2 people lost sight in one eye - nasty business.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 24, 2017)

marty21 said:


> The acid attacks last week ! Club in London Fields - I'm guessing the club is near E5 Bakehouse? . Main culprit (b/f of a reality tv star) had been nicked  - 2 people lost sight in one eye - nasty business.



Yes, it's awful, can't imagine why anyone would be so stupid as to do something like that in a packed club.
I've not heard of the club before, it looks like it was some sort of commercial premises beforehand. I didn't know the street name but I think it's one of those side roads that run between Mare Street and London Fields - up by the bus garage somewhere?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 24, 2017)

Exactly not the sort of acid related club incident you want. Stupid celeb twats.


----------



## Sue (Apr 24, 2017)

marty21 said:


> The acid attacks last week ! Club in London Fields - I'm guessing the club is near E5 Bakehouse? . Main culprit (b/f of a reality tv star) had been nicked  - 2 people lost sight in one eye - nasty business.


Keeps being reported as Dalston but it's in one of those ex light industrial units between LF station and Mare St.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2017)

Sue said:


> Until the 23rd of June according to the TFL website.  Not clear if its just northbound or both ways though.


Big diversion from central London, buses on normal route to central London. It's a diabolical liberty tho


----------



## Sue (Apr 24, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Big diversion from central London, buses on normal route to central London. It's a diabolical liberty tho


Guess there's not much to be done apart from tell people it's on diversion. V annoying that it's coinciding with the works at Highbury Corner though.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 25, 2017)

Building proposals which will affect the light in Dalston Eastern Curve Garden.....from Open Dalston newsletter

OPEN Dalston: Thames House, 4 Hartwell Street, E8 3DU planning application 2017/0320 – OPEN Dalston’s objections 

Please help by objecting to Hackney Council if you so wish, It's a great little garden built up from nothing by volunteers.


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2017)

New cafe in Upper Clapton , The Dialogue  2 doors from Sodo on the high street. A strange place called The Residence used to be there ,that was a cafe/interiors place which failed . This is more of a brunchy place ,full of young folk  but staff were lovely ,bit hipsterish but food was fine.


----------



## marty21 (May 15, 2017)

I am loving The Mermaid on Cricketfield Road - replaced Verden which replaced The Cricketers. It's expensive - full of young folk, but the ale is fantastic.


----------



## Stash (May 26, 2017)

Hackney Central best neighborhood in London (if you're empty headed enough to think that London is just some sort of playground for eating and drinking that is). Clapton, Stoke Newington and Dalston also all in the top 10.
The Places To Be 2017: what's the best neighbourhood in London?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 3, 2017)

Home

Yet another craft ale place has opened , The Axe on Northwold Road ,taken over from that occasional Belgian Bar , Jan's.  

Bit of a garden area at the back ,loads of lovely  (but pricy ale )


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 14, 2017)

£90k for a door!?!?

A New Front Door for Chats Palace


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> £90k for a door!?!?
> 
> A New Front Door for Chats Palace


That's a very special door !


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 14, 2017)

marty21 said:


> That's a very special door !



Clapton is clearly outdoing Stoke Newington for fancyness these days


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2017)

marty21 said:


> That's a very special door !


i'd be more up for donating if they'd been anything less than complete arses last time there was an antifa gig there


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Clapton is clearly outdoing Stoke Newington for fancyness these days


I keep thinking they won't let me into Clapton any more


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd be more up for donating if they'd been anything less than complete arses last time there was an antifa gig there



Was that a recent thing? They were very tolerant in the 90s iirc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2017)

marty21 said:


> I keep thinking they won't let me into Clapton any more


clapton's becoming a gated community next year, you'll be barred


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Was that a recent thing? They were very tolerant in the 90s iirc.


about 8 years, so yes

in the 90s they had a very good range of vodka


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 14, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> about 8 years, so yes
> 
> in the 90s they had a very good range of vodka



Well I guess the general climate of Clapton has changed a fair bit. They still have the odd thing on that looks quite good, but I've not been for a while...


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 23, 2017)

*

Saturday 21 July 2017, 1.45 a.m., Kingsland Road, Hackney:  The final moments of the Late Rashan Jermaine Charles (aged 20) *
​


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 23, 2017)

#icantbreathe 
Murdering cunts.


----------



## klang (Jul 23, 2017)

horrific.


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 28, 2017)

It feels a bit trivial compared to yet another black man dying at the hands of the police, but has anyone else noticed that a large chunk of London Fields is being taken over for an adult playground this weekend? It's for a ticketed event to promote the manufacturers of a health snack. Commercial activity in London parks is going a bit mental at the moment. Victoria Park has a farmers market every Sunday now, as well as large festivals for much of the summer. The GLA published some paper on using this sort of activity to plug the funding gap, since local authorities have no statutory obligation to pay for parks and are having their budgets slashed.

It's yet another form of enclosure emerging from austerity, which might seem relatively benign, but is continuing to erode public space. More importantly it will also increase the gap between the wealthiest boroughs (which can afford not to do this), boroughs with enough wealthy inhabitants (which can monetise these assets) and those parts of the country where such activity won't prove so lucrative.


----------



## klang (Jul 28, 2017)

eoin_k said:


> It feels a bit trivial compared to yet another black man dying at the hands of the police, but has anyone else noticed that a large chunk of London Fields is being taken over for an adult playground this weekend? It's for a ticketed event to promote the manufacturers of a health snack. Commercial activity in London parks is going a bit mental at the moment. Victoria Park has a farmers market every Sunday now, as well as large festivals for much of the summer. The GLA published some paper on using this sort of activity to plug the funding gap, since local authorities have no statutory obligation to pay for parks and are having their budgets slashed.
> 
> It's yet another form of enclosure emerging from austerity, which might seem relatively benign, but is continuing to erode public space. More importantly it will also increase the gap between the wealthiest boroughs (which can afford not to do this), boroughs with enough wealthy inhabitants (which can monetise these assets) and those parts of the country where such activity won't prove so lucrative.


yeh, I've noticed that. And it is a very big area indeed. Swings etc, ffs.


----------



## Sue (Jul 28, 2017)

Stand off in Kingsland Rd. People have put bins and rubbish across the road outside the shop where that young man died last week. Road's closed (by the police) from quite a bit further down all the way up to Dalston Junction. Lots of people hanging about.

Row of police across the road about a hundred metres from the shop, lots of youths with scarves covering their faces heading towards it from Dalston. It's just started raining which might cool things down, otherwise, it's not looking v good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2017)

Sue said:


> Stand off in Kingsland Rd. People have put bins and rubbish across the road outside the shop where that young man died last week. Road's closed (by the police) from quite a bit further down all the way up to Dalston Junction. Lots of people hanging about.
> 
> Row of police across the road about a hundred metres from the shop, lots of youths with scarves covering their faces heading towards it from Dalston. It's just started raining which might cool things down, otherwise, it's not looking v good.


The police have been very lucky this didn't happen a couple of weeks back


----------



## Sue (Jul 28, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> The police have been very lucky this didn't happen a couple of weeks back


Yep, few weeks ago it felt like it really could've kicked off over Grenfell Tower and it still could, especially with incidents like this death. 

When I went past the shop this morning, noticed it was closed which is very unusual. Sign up saying it was closed today as a 'mark of respect'. Wonder if they knew this was planned/likely to happen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2017)

Sue said:


> Yep, few weeks ago it felt like it really could've kicked off over Grenfell Tower and it still could, especially with incidents like this death.
> 
> When I went past the shop this morning, noticed it was closed which is very unusual. Sign up saying it was closed today as a 'mark of respect'. Wonder if they knew this was planned/likely to happen.


I think it will all kick off in a week or two


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 29, 2017)

Aggro tonight. I left my poncey avant garde jazz gig to find Dalston awash with riot cops and the odd smattering of hooded youth.


----------



## Sue (Jul 29, 2017)

The helicopters are certainly out in force.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 30, 2017)

*

Rashan Charles: Reaction from deaths in custody documentary maker



24 July 2017 Rashan Charles Vigil and background



24 July 2017 Rashan Charles Vigil and analysis*
​


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


>



I remember Totem, can't remember the Born place, and have been to Sapid Coffee.

I liked Totem, 20 years though


----------



## Sue (Aug 7, 2017)

marty21 said:


> I remember Totem, can't remember the Born place, and have been to Sapid Coffee.
> 
> I liked Totem, 20 years though


Sapid Coffee doesn’t sound very appealing...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2017)

Sue said:


> Sapid Coffee doesn’t sound very appealing...


crap name, it's ok, bit hipsterish but ok


----------



## Sue (Aug 7, 2017)

marty21 said:


> crap name, it's ok, bit hipsterish but ok


Have you finally gone full hipster marty21..?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2017)

Sue said:


> Have you finally gone full hipster marty21..?


I just wanted some coffee


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 7, 2017)

marty21 said:


> I remember Totem, can't remember the Born place, and have been to Sapid Coffee.
> 
> I liked Totem, 20 years though



Totem was OK, I thought at the time it was a bit overpriced and the French guy who ran it was a bit grumpy. In retrospect it was of course an amazing place to hang out, particularly compared to what followed it. I remember wheeling my daughter in there in her pushchair once and her jigging about to some ragga they were playing...

"Born" was really expensive baby clothes (like so expensive that I wouldn't even go in there to buy presents for people I really like who had just had a baby).


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 9, 2017)

History Workshop Journal: Feminist squatting in Hackney

Dalston Children’s Centre 1982/3


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 17, 2017)

Rashan Charles death: Family forced to wait until _June 2018 _for inquest







*Coroner's officer David Brereton told the hearing that "no medical cause of death has been offered at this time" as results of toxicology and other tests were pending.*​


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> Rashan Charles death: Family forced to wait until _June 2018 _for inquest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't know why they've pixellated the faces, being as the video's been widely circulated _en clair_ so to speak


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2017)

This themed supper club has been criticised for mocking the working class


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 25, 2017)

Property prices for the new flats built in that space next to the railway line opposite Clapton Station  pretty normal for today though I suppose.
marty21 near to where you live I think?

Coming soon - Upper 43


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> Property prices for the new flats built in that space next to the railway line opposite Clapton Station  pretty normal for today though I suppose.
> marty21 near to where you live I think?
> 
> Coming soon - Upper 43


Very close  I walk past there every day . Are there commercial units going on the ground floor?


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 25, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Very close  I walk past there every day . Are there commercial units going on the ground floor?



Looks like there might be doesn't it.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 25, 2017)

Hackney Council have published their Draft Area Local plan for 2033:



> Following consultation held last year on challenges, opportunities and key issues for a boroughwide Local Plan, Hackney is now consulting on the Draft Local Plan 2033.  This Plan sets out the draft planning policies to guide and manage development in the borough for the next 15 years. It covers a wide range of topics including housing, jobs, community facilities, town centres, transport, open spaces, heritage and design, climate change, and the environment.
> 
> The Draft Local Plan 2033 can be viewed at Local plan 2033 (LP33) Hackney



I'm not great with interpreting these things but there doesn't seem to be anything obviously insane or enraging in there (bar the usual guff about "affordable housing"). This is worth quoting:



> Hackney’s population has continued to grow rapidly; at the present rate of growth the population will reach 317,000, a growth of 55,000, by 2033. This will result in a need for more homes, jobs, services and community facilities such as schools and health care. Affordability is the top issue of concern for our residents. The average home now costs 17 times the average salary in the Borough. Affordable workspace is also in demand with average commercial rents increasing by 90% since 2009.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney Council have published their Draft Area Local plan for 2033:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not great with interpreting these things but there doesn't seem to be anything obviously insane or enraging in there (bar the usual guff about "affordable housing"). This is worth quoting:


not sure about this: dalston "town centre"
wonder what it means for the eastern curve


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2017)

Notice there's an application in for a hotel and whatnot on the site of the Tesco on the corner of Kingsland High St/Sandringham Rd.  

Can't see it on the council website but had a brief look at one of those lamppost notices when I was waiting for the bus the other day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2017)

Sue said:


> Notice there's an application in for a hotel and whatnot on the site of the Tesco on the corner of Kingsland High St/Sandringham Rd.
> 
> Can't see it on the council website but had a brief look at one of those lamppost notices when I was waiting for the bus the other day.


i'll pop by and look later


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 25, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Very close  I walk past there every day . Are there commercial units going on the ground floor?



I'd be surprised if one of them didn't include a supermarket 'metro/express' of some description. They seem to be buying into this shit very easily.

Our tenant board told Sainsburys to fuck off during the consultation for Haggerston estate. The developers looked at us like we were mad. 'That would be worth a great deal of money to the community' they said. We prefer to support our local independent shops was our response.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> I'd be surprised if one of them didn't include a supermarket 'metro/express' of some description. They seen to be buying into this shit very easily.
> 
> Our tenant board told Sainsburys to fuck off during the consultation for Haggerston estate. The developers looked a us like we were mad. 'That would be worth a great deal of money to the community' they said. We prefer to support our local independent shops was our response.


I was involved in a development in Lower Clapton, where the Tesco is  originally William Hill wanted to put a bookies there, residents made a lot of fuss and they pulled out. The space was empty for a couple of years before Tesco went in.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2017)

NOV9
*Black British music in Hackney*
Public
 · Hosted by Hackney Museum
Music lovers come to share your stories, memories or memorabilia of Black British music in Hackney! Help Hackney Museum find out more about the people, places and events that have shaped the sounds of the borough for a special exhibition in October 2018.

Free, booking essential via Eventbrite: Black British music in Hackney


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> NOV9
> *Black British music in Hackney*
> Public
> · Hosted by Hackney Museum
> ...


Is that picture off Kingsland high St?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 31, 2017)

Rutita1 

That's booked out now. I am going though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 5, 2017)

Arghhhhhhhhhhhh there are finally doing it... 

*Ridley Road Market - Local Resident Survey*

Closes 16 Nov 2017

Opened 16 Oct 2017

*Contact*
02083563367

*Overview*
Hackney Council is conducting a survey with local residents to obtain their views and opinions of the current *Ridley Road Market* offer and how this might be improved to better serve the needs of local consumers.  We would be very grateful if you could take a few minutes to complete the survey, to help us ensure the continued improvements of the market offer.


Ridley Road Market - Local Resident Survey              - Hackney Council             - Citizen Space


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 9, 2017)

Wondered why Wally Herbert's fish stall was closed when I went there a few weeks ago.  Just seen on twitter Hackney council wanted to treble their rent.  Gutted!!	   I travelled from Brixton to buy seafood there.  Hard to find seafood stalls these days.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Wondered why Wally Herbert's fish stall was closed when I went there a few weeks ago.  Just seen on twitter Hackney council wanted to treble their rent.  Gutted!!	   I travelled from Brixton to buy seafood there.  Hard to find seafood stalls these days.


is that the one outside Hackney Central Station?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 9, 2017)

marty21 said:


> is that the one outside Hackney Central Station?


Yes.  Been there 78yrs too


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh no!
It was there until recently I'm sure.

Edit to add - just had a quick search on Google but I can't see anything about them having closed.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 9, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> Oh no!
> It was there until recently I'm sure.


It closed end of September.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 9, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> It closed end of September.



Oh dear, how sad after all those years


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Arghhhhhhhhhhhh there are finally doing it...
> 
> *Ridley Road Market - Local Resident Survey*
> 
> ...


Completed, said very good all round


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Yes.  Been there 78yrs too



Sad, I didn't use it much but it was part of the furniture.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 9, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> Edit to add - just had a quick search on Google but I can't see anything about them having closed.


I thought it was strange it was closed a few weeks ago.   It's always open on a Sat.   Then I found this tweet on google.

Disgusted to hear @hackneycouncil tripled the rent for Wally Herbert's fish shop, forcing this Hackney institution to close after 78 years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> I thought it was strange it was closed a few weeks ago.   It's always open on a Sat.   Then I found this tweet on google.
> 
> Disgusted to hear @hackneycouncil tripled the rent for Wally Herbert's fish shop, forcing this Hackney institution to close after 78 years.


The council are venal scum


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> The council are venal scum


For sure!!


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 10, 2017)

It's ridiculous - what are they going to do with the kiosk now - it's only really useful for the purpose of selling fish!!
A very short sighted decision by the council.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 10, 2017)

On a more positive note, the Black Music in Hackney event at Hackney Museum last night was really good. Lots of good input from the old and the young. Plan is to build this into an exhibition in about a year's time.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 13, 2017)

Man guilty over nightclub acid attack

What a stupid idiot this guy is - hope he gets a deserving sentence!

On a pedantic note, why do they keep saying the club is in Dalston when it's by Hackney Bus Garage near the Bethnal Green border?!


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> Man guilty over nightclub acid attack
> 
> What a stupid idiot this guy is - hope he gets a deserving sentence!
> 
> On a pedantic note, why do they keep saying the club is in Dalston when it's by Hackney Bus Garage near the Bethnal Green border?!









The jury found him guilty of five counts of GBH with intent, and nine counts of ABH against 14 people so that should be a hefty sentence coming right up for the cunt.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 13, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> On a more positive note, the Black Music in Hackney event at Hackney Museum last night was really good. Lots of good input from the old and the young. Plan is to build this into an exhibition in about a year's time.



Nice!


----------



## Sue (Nov 17, 2017)

Hackney Gazette with its finger on the pulse as ever.

Tesco in Kingsland High Street could be demolished to make way for six-storey boutique hotel, cafe and gym



Sue said:


> Notice there's an application in for a hotel and whatnot on the site of the Tesco on the corner of Kingsland High St/Sandringham Rd.
> 
> Can't see it on the council website but had a brief look at one of those lamppost notices when I was waiting for the bus the other day.


----------



## Sue (Nov 17, 2017)

Really depressing. Unclear what's triggered all this (guessing some of these incidents are linked).

Nightingale Estate murder is latest attack in two-week eruption of violence across north Hackney


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2017)

Sue said:


> Really depressing. Unclear what's triggered all this (guessing some of these incidents are linked).
> 
> Nightingale Estate murder is latest attack in two-week eruption of violence across north Hackney


I walk through the Nightingale estate sometimes, it seemed to have improved from the notorious reputation it had in the 90s. Sad news.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 18, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> Man guilty over nightclub acid attack
> 
> What a stupid idiot this guy is - _hope he gets a deserving sentence!_ ...


Expect low double figures.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 18, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> don't know why they've pixellated the faces, being as the video's been widely circulated _en clair_ so to speak


The latest development is disturbing:

_"A coroner has ruled that two police officers involved with the restraint and arrest of Rashan Charles shortly before he died have the right to remain anonymous at his inquest ..."

Police officers granted anonymity at Rashan Charles inquest_








*The identities of the individuals involved in Rashan's death cannot be revealed at his inquest.*​


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 28, 2017)

Haggerston Baths: Future to be decided next week - but no new pool - Hackney Citizen


----------



## sealion (Dec 4, 2017)

Do you know your stations ?
Hackney train nerds! Test your knowledge of the borough’s stations with the Gazette’s commuter quiz


----------



## Sue (Dec 4, 2017)

sealion said:


> Do you know your stations ?
> Hackney train nerds! Test your knowledge of the borough’s stations with the Gazette’s commuter quiz


5 out of 7. Reckon I'd blitz a bus routes one though (she says from a 76).


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 5, 2017)

2 out of 7 oh dear  
My excuse is that I rarely use the train in Hackney.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 5, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> 2 out of 7 oh dear
> My excuse is that I rarely use the train in Hackney.



I got that and I use them every day 

Mind you I guess either of us can ask Sue any transport related questions in future so we don't have to worry about it...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2017)

same 2/7 here


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> 2 out of 7 oh dear
> My excuse is that I rarely use the train in Hackney.


I use a lot of the stations; Clapton mostly, but sometimes walk up to Rectory Road or back from there, and sometimes walk back from Hackney Downs, or Hackney Central.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 5, 2017)

I do know where Rectory Road station is but I had no ideas about how many passengers use any of the stations.


----------



## sealion (Dec 5, 2017)

marty21 said:


> same 2/7 here


That's what i scored although im not a local.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2017)

sealion said:


> That's what i scored although im not a local.


now you can say you know as much about trains in hackney as the locals.


----------



## Sue (Dec 5, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I got that and I use them every day
> 
> Mind you I guess either of us can ask Sue any transport related questions in future so we don't have to worry about it...


Erm, lucky guesses . I'm much better at buses...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 5, 2017)

Sue said:


> Erm, lucky guesses . I'm much better at buses...



This false modesty isn’t fooling anyone, Sue -  aka Hackney’s finest train afficionado.


----------



## Sue (Dec 5, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This false modesty isn’t fooling anyone, Sue -  aka Hackney’s finest train afficionado.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> I do know where Rectory Road station is but I had no ideas about how many passengers use any of the stations.


I used to live next door to it. My garden was practically on the platform


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 9, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> I thought it was strange it was closed a few weeks ago.   It's always open on a Sat.   Then I found this tweet on google.
> 
> Disgusted to hear @hackneycouncil tripled the rent for Wally Herbert's fish shop, forcing this Hackney institution to close after 78 years.



I was in Hackney central this afternoon and - guess what - Wally Herbert's kiosk is now a coffee place - like Hackney needs another!

Not cheap either, £3 for a flat white and you can't even sit down but I suppose they have to charge that if the rents expensive.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> I was in Hackney central this afternoon and - guess what - Wally Herbert's kiosk is now a coffee place - like Hackney needs another!
> 
> Not cheap either, £3 for a flat white and you can't even sit down but I suppose they have to charge that if the rents expensive.


FFS


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 9, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> I was in Hackney central this afternoon and - guess what - Wally Herbert's kiosk is now a coffee place - like Hackney needs another!
> 
> Not cheap either, £3 for a flat white and you can't even sit down but I suppose they have to charge that if the rents expensive.


That's terrible.  I'm really sad that fish stall is gone.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 11, 2017)

This is great:

Today in London’s parklife: 1000s destroy enclosure fences, Hackney Downs, 1875


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 12, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 20, 2017)

​


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 8, 2018)

Technically Islington Borough, not Hackney but I saw a poster for this record in the tube station today - do you think he's pinched the idea from that hairdressing shop in Balls Pond Road - just at the Kingsland Road junction?  






An article about the artist How Jack Steadman Finally Expressed Himself as Mr Jukes


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

blossie33 said:


> Technically Islington Borough, not Hackney but I saw a poster for this record in the tube station today - do you think he's pinched the idea from that hairdressing shop in Balls Pond Road - just at the Kingsland Road junction?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's nicked from ruddy yurts' 1992 single 'invisible man'

Libertad existentialist


----------



## Libertad (Jan 8, 2018)

Flagrant plagiarism.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> that's nicked from ruddy yurts' 1992 single 'invisible man'
> 
> Libertad existentialist



Ah, I didn't know that.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> that's nicked from ruddy yurts' 1992 single 'invisible man'
> 
> Libertad existentialist


The mark of true genius is when people start stealing your ideas.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 8, 2018)

existentialist said:


> The mark of true genius is when people start stealing your ideas.


yeh, that's the album 'invisible man' is on.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 21, 2018)

Rashan Charles death: Met Police officer _not_ facing charges (click for more)



​

*"The CPS has considered the matter and decided the evidential test for a prosecution for common assault is not met".*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 28, 2018)

Unfortuntely, both The Guardian and a friend of Mr Charles' family appear to be under the misapprehension that they get to choose who represents the police at such and inqest, rather then the police themselves.

Anger at Met’s choice of Hillsborough QC for Rashan Charles inquest (click for more)

As taxpayers, we will be paying for the services of Mr Beggs QC (again).


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 21, 2018)

Sad news



Spirit was one of the people who was robbed of his shop on Broadway Market by the council despite having built it up from a wreck over many years AND offering to buy it from them.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Sad news
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit was one of the people who was robbed of his shop on Broadway Market by the council despite having built it up from a wreck over many years AND offering to buy it from them.



I remember him , got proper shafted by Hackney Council . RIP .


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 21, 2018)

Very sad  RIP


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 21, 2018)

Arghhhhhhhh. Rest in Power Spirit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 21, 2018)

marty21 said:


> I remember him , got proper shafted by Hackney Council . RIP .


The real insult to untold  injury  was that the people who took over his shop opened a poncy fish shop... I just couldn't believe how insensitive that was. Proper pained me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> The real insult to untold  injury really was that the people who took over his shop opened a poncy fish shop... I just couldn't believe how insensitive that was. Proper pained me.


it was a new low for hackney council, the way they treated him


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> The real insult to untold  injury  was that the people who took over his shop opened a poncy fish shop... I just couldn't believe how insensitive that was. Proper pained me.


iirc - it was more your manor than mine, so you were around more - although I did manage some housing nearby for a while


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2018)

Legendary vegan Rasta chef and MC Jah Spirit dies age 71


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2018)

^ his 9 night is this evening in wood green.. I think everyone who remembers him is welcome? (i got an email saying so via solution sound).
also Click here to support JAH SPIRIT organised by Rebecca Grant


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 1, 2018)

Feeling a bit sorry for Hackney's Orthodox Jewish community today with this weather, it's their Purim celebration when the kids wear fancy dress and the young guys ride around playing Kletzmer music.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 1, 2018)

blossie33 said:


> Feeling a bit sorry for Hackney's Orthodox Jewish community today with this weather, it's their Purim celebration when the kids wear fancy dress and the young guys ride around playing Kletzmer music.



Yeah it's their one day to properly cut loose 

Still a few fezzes and stuff about, but it's not the same.

Also I feel sorry for this swan 
Stoke Newington swan rescued after getting stuck in snow


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2018)

Not holding out much hope it'll make any difference but will probably fill this in anyway.

Hackney buses: Council takes on TfL over cuts to frequency and routes – and wants to know what you think


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sue said:


> Not holding out much hope it'll make any difference but will probably fill this in anyway.
> 
> Hackney buses: Council takes on TfL over cuts to frequency and routes – and wants to know what you think


Have done - I only have a couple of gripes tbf - 254 changing drivers at Stamford Hill, I don't see why they can't change drivers at either end - Whitechapel or Finsbury Park . And more 393s, it has never,ime, been a regular service.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2018)

marty21 said:


> And more 393s, it has never,ime, been a regular service.


I think of it as very regular, each time I've needed a 393 the service has been shit


----------



## marty21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Church Street / 1990 photo survey by Derek Baker

Photos of Stoke Newington Church Street from 1990 . I started coming to the area in 1992 when I met Mrs21, the street sure has changed


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 25, 2018)

marty21 said:


> Church Street / 1990 photo survey by Derek Baker
> 
> Photos of Stoke Newington Church Street from 1990 . I started coming to the area in 1992 when I met Mrs21, the street sure has changed



Great to see. I wished Chris Dorley Brown would publish some of his great pics of Hackney from the 80s/90s (he's put out a few more niche picture books) because they really evoke how I most remember the area.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2018)

No nazis in Stamford Hill!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2018)

ska invita said:


> No nazis in Stamford Hill!


Nice little dig at laf


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 27, 2018)

ska invita said:


> No nazis in Stamford Hill!



Was discussed at the time, Ska, and some posters were there?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 27, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Was discussed at the time, Ska, and some posters were there?


I was innocently walking in my manor when Nazis appeared


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 27, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Was discussed at the time, Ska, and some posters were there?



Not sure ska invita  saw the date of the article.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 28, 2018)

sorry, saw in facebook feed on way home after a couple


----------



## Sue (Mar 28, 2018)

(Sorry for the Standard link.)

'Since 2008 the cost of renting a two-bed home in the east London borough [Hackney] has surged by nearly two-thirds to £1,755 per month, according to Rightmove.'

Revealed: Hackney sees UK's fastest rent rise over past decade


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2018)

Sue said:


> (Sorry for the Standard link.)
> 
> 'Since 2008 the cost of renting a two-bed home in the east London borough [Hackney] has surged by nearly two-thirds to £1,755 per month, according to Rightmove.'
> 
> Revealed: Hackney sees UK's fastest rent rise over past decade


Fucking ridiculous prices


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm not surprised, property prices in Hackney have practically doubled in the over the past 10 years too - it's crazy!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 29, 2018)

Charlie Collins: Reggae pioneer and founder of Dalston’s legendary Four Aces Club dies aged 81


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Charlie Collins: Reggae pioneer and founder of Dalston’s legendary Four Aces Club dies aged 81


rip


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 29, 2018)

RIP Charlie.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sue said:


> (Sorry for the Standard link.)
> 
> 'Since 2008 the cost of renting a two-bed home in the east London borough [Hackney] has surged by nearly two-thirds to £1,755 per month, according to Rightmove.'
> 
> Revealed: Hackney sees UK's fastest rent rise over past decade


I wouldn't be able to afford to rent here


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2018)

marty21 said:


> I wouldn't be able to afford to rent here


nor would i


----------



## Sue (Mar 29, 2018)

marty21 said:


> I wouldn't be able to afford to rent here


Quite a few of my friends -- the ones renting privately basically -- have moved out of the borough over the last five years due to rocketing rents. It's disgusting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2018)

Sue said:


> Quite a few of my friends -- the ones renting privately basically -- have moved out of the borough over the last five years due to rocketing rents. It's disgusting.


used to know lots of people who lived in hackney, but so many have moved out... tbh the places they're moving to are gaining whereas so many yuppies and hipsters move into hackney, all over the shop, the borough's almost unrecognisable. yeh you knew shit was happening in e.g. shoreditch and up the kingsland road but all along the canal - and estates ripped down to make way for yuppies...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 29, 2018)

Same - pretty much all the people I used to go to the pub with who are in their 30s are now in south London or Kent or wherever.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 8, 2018)

The Workers’ Circle – fighting anti-semitism in Hackney


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 9, 2018)

Local newspaper BEEF!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2018)

Teenager fatally stabbed and man beaten to death in another night of bloodshed in London

If I had a local bookies , this would be it , never been inside , still fucked off that it was the only bank in Clapton when we moved here.  I hadn't heard of any trouble there before , sad news that a bloke was killed in the bookies.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 12, 2018)

Anti-fascist Hackney: The 43 Group – in their own words


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 13, 2018)

Also topical:

Enoch Powell in Dalston

Hackney Fascists: “Enoch Powell Is Right” Party – 1981


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 18, 2018)

Tory candidate in Hoxton suspended for anti-Muslim posts on social media - Hackney Citizen


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 18, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Tory candidate in Hoxton suspended for anti-Muslim posts on social media - Hackney Citizen



His reply in the comments, describing Hackney Citizen as "Marxist", is amazing.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> His reply in the comments, describing Hackney Citizen as "Marxist", is amazing.


The right think anyone who isn't a tory/racist is a Marxist .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 18, 2018)

marty21 said:


> The right think anyone who isn't a tory/racist is a Marxist .



I think most sensible Tories wouldn't say it out loud though... in Hackney the Conservatives have been pretty desperate for candidates for years as far as I know.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 18, 2018)

I hadn't read the comments  what a special guy.


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2018)

marty21 said:


> The right think anyone who isn't a tory/racist is a Marxist .


You're obviously one of those pinko Commie types.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2018)

Sue said:


> You're obviously one of those pinko Commie types.


Forcing my cultural Marxism down their throats


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 22, 2018)

​

Justice4Rashan – An alternative verdict (click for more)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 28, 2018)

Do you remember Hackney spycop Tim Spence?


----------



## Sue (Jun 30, 2018)

Plans for Breaking Bad inspired lab bar in Hackney Central arches blasted by neighbour for ‘making drugs fun’


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2018)

Sue said:


> Plans for Breaking Bad inspired lab bar in Hackney Central arches blasted by neighbour for ‘making drugs fun’


----------



## Sue (Jul 1, 2018)

marty21 said:


>


Sounds just your kind of thing, marty21!

'Baanq Ltd already runs one “immersive molecular cocktail bar” out of a camper van in Hackney Road named ABQ, and wants to open another off the top of Mare Street, in Bohemia Place.

Events at the bar, inspired by the crystal meth lab in the hit TV show, are based around the “mixing and infusing of drinks in innovative ways”."


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 8, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Do you remember Hackney spycop Tim Spence?









*Ron Hope* (pictured 30-odd years later), later *Inspector Ron Hope*, can be seen in photographs of the Colin Roach protests in 1983 pretending to be one of the demonstrators.  He may have served alongside *Spence*.​


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 8, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> *Ron Hope* (pictured 30-odd years later), later *Inspector Ron Hope*, can be seen in photographs of the Colin Roach protests in 1983 pretending to be one of the demonstrators.  He may have served alongside *Spence*.​



Thank you that's very interesting - and something that should be more widely known I think. Are there any photos from the protests with him in available online? (or other sources?)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sue said:


> Sounds just your kind of thing, marty21!
> 
> 'Baanq Ltd already runs one “immersive molecular cocktail bar” out of a camper van in Hackney Road named ABQ, and wants to open another off the top of Mare Street, in Bohemia Place.
> 
> Events at the bar, inspired by the crystal meth lab in the hit TV show, are based around the “mixing and infusing of drinks in innovative ways”."


I'll give it a miss 

Ion , we had a street party on our street yesterday, I say , we , but we weren't actually there , we went to Suffolk for the weekend, had booked this months ago (mrs21's birthday treat) . Apparently it went very well


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2018)

Passed my 25 years living in Hackney a few weeks ago, didn't realise #theheat

Moved into a mate's place in London Fields in July 1993 , in January 1994 moved in with Mrs21 who had just got a Housing Association place in Stoke Newington, then moved on to Clapton in 1997.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 5, 2018)

> Thank you that's very interesting - and something that should be more widely known I think. Are there any photos from the protests with him in available online? (or other sources?)



The evidence in question was part of a public (and local) exhibition organised by the Late Lester Lewis of Hackney Black Peoples Association some years ago.  Former Metropolitan Police officer, *Ron Hope*, was clearly shown.

Those who inherited custody of Hackney Black Peoples Association's materials will be able to assist you, if former Metropolitan Police officer, Ron Hope, is for some reason unable to assist researchers into the topic.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 13, 2018)

I went down well street yesterday for the anti racism street party, it was the best event I've been to in london for yeaaars. Top sound systems (disco, roots, and modern dub/jungle), 8pm finish, rum punch, all round good vibez.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> The evidence in question was part of a public (and local) exhibition organised by the Late Lester Lewis of Hackney Black Peoples Association some years ago.  Former Metropolitan Police officer, *Ron Hope*, was clearly shown.
> 
> Those who inherited custody of Hackney Black Peoples Association's materials will be able to assist you, if former Metropolitan Police officer, Ron Hope, is for some reason unable to assist researchers into the topic.


Who inherited it - or were the documents, as archivists say, dispersed?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 13, 2018)

Well st party


----------



## rich! (Aug 13, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> I went down well street yesterday for the anti racism street party, it was the best event I've been to in london for yeaaars. Top sound systems (disco, roots, and modern dub/jungle), 8pm finish, rum punch, all round good vibez.


it was a great event 

Though I did get a bike nicked through failing to lock it up properly. Muppet.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 13, 2018)

rich! said:


> it was a great event
> 
> Though I did get a bike nicked through failing to lock it up properly. Muppet.


I didn't have a clue about it being on until the day, it was a great surprise! It was the kind of thing that doesn't hardly ever happen in london any more, a little community party, no corporate sponsership, no police, 4 yr olds up to 80 yr olds all enjoying it.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 13, 2018)

Sorry to hear about yr bike though.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 13, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> I didn't have a clue about it being on until the day, it was a great surprise! It was the kind of thing that doesn't hardly ever happen in london any more, a little community party, no corporate sponsership, no police, 4 yr olds up to 80 yr olds all enjoying it.


Cant see it posted online either....keeping it undercover...good move but would like to know about it next year!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 13, 2018)

Think it was the second year of it.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 13, 2018)

If I hear about next year I'll let you know! I think was on Facebook, but yes they kept it pretty downlow


----------



## ska invita (Aug 13, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> If I hear about next year I'll let you know! I think was on Facebook, but yes they kept it pretty downlow


please do, with tag.
i tried to find on facebook but couldnt - would sign up for that page if there is one


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 13, 2018)

This was the event page 

"NuDown" who created it seemed to be at the centre of things so maybe follow them.


----------



## rich! (Aug 14, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> If I hear about next year I'll let you know! I think was on Facebook, but yes they kept it pretty downlow


it was the Well St Traders Association who have a very boring web presence


----------



## klang (Aug 14, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> I went down well street yesterday for the anti racism street party, it was the best event I've been to in london for yeaaars. Top sound systems (disco, roots, and modern dub/jungle), 8pm finish, rum punch, all round good vibez.


was gonna go, but then didn't (thinking it wasn't worth it). bit gutted now.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2018)

RIP Peter L. Simons aka Penny Reel, hackney reggae legend... first white writer to take reggae seriously in the UK, he was an encyclopedia of reggae and local history amongst many other things. I wasn't close by any means but it was always a pleasure to bump into him on dalston lane and exchange a few words. I've seen the respect in which he is held by loads of people in reggae over the last day.

This interview at Hackney Museum is well worth a read
Penny Reel - Oral History Interview


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> RIP Peter L. Simons aka Penny Reel, hackney reggae legend... first white writer to take reggae seriously in the UK, he was an encyclopedia of reggae and local history amongst many other things. I wasn't close by any means but it was always a pleasure to bump into him on dalston lane and exchange a few words. I've seen the respect in which he is held by loads of people in reggae over the last day.
> 
> This interview at Hackney Museum is well worth a read
> Penny Reel - Oral History Interview


rip - met him a few times, he sold me a couple of his books. i very much enjoyed them, well worth it if you can get hold of them.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 15, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> rip - met him a few times, he sold me a couple of his books.


did meet him once (also bought a book of him!) - seemed like a nice man

gutted i lost my copy of this before reading it (after a house move)
i think it was based on him knocking around pentonville road in his youth (written under a pseudonym) and musical memories from his youth. Cant have been many published as seemingly none second hand floating about

Is that his real name? 





tagging ringo


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> rip - met him a few times, he sold me a couple of his books. i very much enjoyed them, well worth it if you can get hold of them.


He was a very good writer... need to track down his Dennis Brown book in particular... hopefully hackney library has them, they certainly should do!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2018)

ska invita said:


> did meet him once (also bought a book of him!) - seemed like a nice man
> 
> gutted i lost my copy of this before reading it (after a house move)
> i think it was based on him knocking around pentonville road in his youth (written under a pseudonym) and musical memories from his youth. Cant have been many published as seemingly none second hand floating about
> ...


yeh, that's one of them, and monkey business... can't recall the full title off the top of my head.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> He was a very good writer... need to track down his Dennis Brown book in particular... hopefully hackney library has them, they certainly should do!


yeh i've that too.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 15, 2018)

Deep Down With Dennis Brown is fairly available. Ive got a spare if you want it!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2018)

I'd never heard of that specific book (up the dreary slop), or heard of him using that pseudonym...but I reckon there is lots of stuff he has done that I am unaware of yet!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Deep Down With Dennis Brown is fairly available. Ive got a spare if you want it!


Maybe hackney library could have it if they don't already?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 15, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> Maybe hackney library could have it if they don't already?


PM


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> Maybe hackney library could have it if they don't already?


it's available for loan in shoreditch library


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 15, 2018)

Sad news about Mr Reel. He was a one off. Started writing about music for Oz Magazine iirc? Then NME and many many others. He had a flat full of killer tunes and a brain full of amazing knowledge. 

ringo knew him much better than I did.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 15, 2018)

ska invita his birth name was Peter Simons I believe.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> it's available for loan in shoreditch library
> View attachment 144065


Would be nice if all his books were available there... they might well be! I don't have his bibliography to check tho... and these pseudonyms don't help.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 15, 2018)

JACK THAT CAT WAS CLEAN: The Young Mod's Forgotten Story


----------



## Libertad (Aug 15, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> JACK THAT CAT WAS CLEAN: The Young Mod's Forgotten Story



"Flecking"  That's a great little piece of writing, cheers Rutita.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> JACK THAT CAT WAS CLEAN: The Young Mod's Forgotten Story


That is quite an awesome piece of writing. Imagine the NME publishing something like that now! It is like Iain Sinclair or something


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 15, 2018)

Can't take credit... ringo  posted it elsewhere. I hope he makes it over here and feels up to sharing his personal memories. It seems they were very close.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 15, 2018)

Libertad said:


> "Flecking"  That's a great little piece of writing, cheers Rutita.


I like "keen" too


----------



## ringo (Aug 16, 2018)

Sad news, he was a great friend and mentor. Deserving of a new thread I think for his musical and literary contributions. Tomorrow maybe when I can manage it a bit better.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 16, 2018)

ringo said:


> Sad news, he was a great friend and mentor. Deserving of a new thread I think for his musical and literary contributions. Tomorrow maybe when I can manage it a bit better.



Great idea and a fitting tribute.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyone know where !HGGHaggerston is?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 8, 2018)

Fuck the police, pt 674:


----------



## Libertad (Sep 9, 2018)

Filth.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 9, 2018)

More positively:






*Roots, Rhythms & Records: The sounds and stories of African and Caribbean music in Hackney

Hackney Museum: 4 October 2018 – 16 March 2019*

“From making beats in bedrooms to performing on stage, enjoying sounds in shebeens to looking sharp for the club, this exhibition explores the history of African and Caribbean music in Hackney.

Through stories of musical innovation, distribution and enjoyment, this exhibition celebrates the impact of African and Caribbean music in Hackney and beyond.

Join us for the exhibition launch on Thursday 4th October, from 6pm. Free, please RSVP here: https://bit.ly/2Cg0a2H ”

FREE

Hackney Museum
Ground Floor
Technology and Learning Centre
1 Reading Lane
E8 1GQ

Visiting the museum | Hackney Council

I've helped a bit with this and it should be great.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 11, 2018)

The carnival was wonderful. Ridley Road was actually at capacity at the end apparently! 100% good vibez. Great to finally meet ska invita and catch up with Rutita1 again and 1 more person off here who sorry I couldn't quite catch the name of as we were standing directly in front of the bass bin and I didn't want to keep asking over and over. Some of those MCs on Solution were astonishing. Best day out of the year, again.


----------



## klang (Sep 11, 2018)

it was great


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 11, 2018)

littleseb said:


> it was great


arh sorry! I'll know next time!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2018)

didn't realise the carnival was on 

Parking chaos approaches in my manor - starting from Weds, they are doing loads of works on various roads meaning no parking for days at a stretch on about 40 roads close to Clapton station - which means moving your car to a road that isn't being worked on and doesn't have parking restrictions I've moved mine early doors - threats of removal and fines all over the place   my road is still packed with cars


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2018)

road work update - saw a car removal lorry thing in the road this morning - spoke to one of the parking czars  they were there to move the cars from one side of the road to the other side - so they could tarmac one side - then they will move the cars to the newly tarmacked side and do the other side of the road -  CPZ is coming as well which is good news since we are one of the relatively few streets in Hackney without a CPZ , which makes parking a little difficult sometimes


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 4, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> More positively:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just been to the opening night of this and it’s really really good. Need to go back when it’s not rammed.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 25, 2018)

A “Bash The Rich” march in 1900s Hackney?

And a thing about the peace/CND sign being agreed/adopted in Hackney in 1958:
Flashing the peace sign in Finsbury Park


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 25, 2018)

Here they come...We all knew they would...



> The planned eviction of over 20 traders from the Ridley Road Shopping Village with just two weeks’ notice is a fiasco.
> 
> Traders were initially told that they had until 31 December before vacating the building.
> 
> They are now being told by the landlord that the Community Protection Notice served by Dalston Police means that they have only a few days left. Their leave date is Friday 26 October.



Sign the Petition


----------



## ska invita (Oct 26, 2018)

*"A planning application currently being considered includes..........[guess what?]........... 10 luxury flats with retail space underneath. Traders – and the 60 plus artists in the studios upstairs – had already been told to leave on December 29 because of the redevelopment plans."
Ridley Road Shopping Village: Market owners working to STOP closure*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Here they come...We all knew they would...
> 
> 
> 
> Sign the Petition


not least because it was foretold on another thread a week or two back did getting Brixton market listed help? (re: Ridley Road market, Dalston)


----------



## klang (Oct 26, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Here they come...We all knew they would...
> 
> 
> 
> Sign the Petition


signed. will be at protest on Sat.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 18, 2018)

The sad story of Fred Demuth – Marx’s son in Hackney

A “Bash The Rich” march in 1900s Hackney?


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 25, 2018)

I never usually recommend bars as I generally hate them, but i make an exception for Helgi's on mare street, a few doors down from the Dolphin. They have kind of made a berlin-style punk dive bar.... real friendly and fun, and not ridiculous prices, dj playing good punk/glam etc, open till 2... it was a good night out, I recommend a visit.


----------



## klang (Nov 25, 2018)

yep mates of mine run it. great spot.


----------



## klang (Nov 25, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> I never usually recommend bars as I generally hate them, but i make an exception for Helgi's on mare street, a few doors down from the Dolphin. They have kind of made a berlin-style punk dive bar.... real friendly and fun, and not ridiculous prices, dj playing good punk/glam etc, open till 2... it was a good night out, I recommend a visit.


were you there yesterday? i popped in for half hour at bout 10 ad then again at 1. didnt see you....


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 25, 2018)

littleseb said:


> were you there yesterday? i popped in for half hour at bout 10 ad then again at 1. didnt see you....


Yeah! From about 10 till closing! It was some friends putting on the night so it was about 50% friends there which probably helped it be a good night.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 25, 2018)

Dunno how we missed each other.... I guess it was pretty busy, its pretty small tho... was sat at table in front of decks mainly


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 25, 2018)

And the people who run it do seem great, if its the people who were behind the bar?


----------



## klang (Nov 25, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> And the people who run it do seem great, if its the people who were behind the bar?


it's the tash dude and the witchy tattoo woman. they live upstairs as well. they are very nice.


rutabowa said:


> Dunno how we missed each other.... I guess it was pretty busy, its pretty small tho... was sat at table in front of decks mainly


i was working across the road and popped in for break beers, stood by the bar towards the back.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 26, 2018)

I appear to have missed this personalised, pretenious approach to buying and selling property in 2015.


----------



## klang (Nov 26, 2018)

I always wondered what Alessandra the artist was doing in a Victorian house when a brutalist concrete block would suit her so much better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I appear to have missed this personalised, pretenious approach to buying and selling property in 2015.


being as a 1 bed flat in a victorian house in hackney can go for up to £500k, she'll pocket *at least* a million quid for flogging her home

i would advise potential sellees therefore look for at least £650-700k from her.


----------



## klang (Nov 26, 2018)

I'd be happy with one of her paintings as long as she takes my towerblock flat of her in the most brutalist manner.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2018)

which famous hackney location is this?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 3, 2018)

Is it the Temple you have constructed in your garden to honour me, Pickman's model ?


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hmmm, can't say I recognise.
Is it an extension being built on it?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> which famous hackney location is this?
> View attachment 154323


its not the tunnel man's place is it ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2018)

marty21 said:


> its not the tunnel man's place is it ?


yeh it's mole man's place


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 3, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh it's mole man's place



That's very cool.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 15, 2019)

noone told me that the Shanghai dim sum place on kingsland road had shut down to become a "creative hub"

I guess I can't have been there for a long time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> noone told me that the Shanghai dim sum place on kingsland road had shut down to become a "creative hub"
> 
> I guess I can't have been there for a long time.


i would have preferred another coffee place to a creative hub


----------



## Sue (Jan 15, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> noone told me that the Shanghai dim sum place on kingsland road had shut down to become a "creative hub"
> 
> I guess I can't have been there for a long time.


Didn't know it had become a 'creative hub", but it closed at least six months ago...


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 15, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i would have preferred another coffee place to a creative hub


I present to you this: New Dalston Wine Bar Wants to Be a ‘Launch Pad for Creatives’



> She recognises that a “small audience” will mourn the passing of Shanghai, but says that Darling will consider hosting “Chinese pop-ups.”


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 15, 2019)

Sue said:


> Didn't know it had become a 'creative hub", but it closed at least six months ago...


yes so i hear... i guess I wasn't exactly keeping the place going with my custom. it was always fairly busy though i thought


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> I present to you this: New Dalston Wine Bar Wants to Be a ‘Launch Pad for Creatives’


i hope it's gone by the end of 2020


----------



## Sue (Jan 15, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> I present to you this: New Dalston Wine Bar Wants to Be a ‘Launch Pad for Creatives’


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2019)

Sue said:


>


yeh it's sickening


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 15, 2019)

That article is full of amazing quotes


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> That article is full of amazing quotes


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 15, 2019)

"She likens her work then — “opening a fine wine bar in an old BNP pub, on the edge of a council estate,” as she puts it — with her new project. She said that it’s a “good time to open,” adding that “Dalston is ready.”"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> "She likens her work then — “opening a fine wine bar in an old BNP pub, on the edge of a council estate,” as she puts it — with her new project. She said that it’s a “good time to open,” adding that “Dalston is ready.”"




i missed that


----------



## klang (Jan 15, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> New Dalston Wine Bar Wants to Be a ‘Launch Pad for Creatives’


it certainly needs a bit of creative launch padding


----------



## Sue (Jan 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope it's gone by the end of 2020


See there's a 'restaurant lease for sale ' sign up so looks like the end of 2020 was a bit optimistic...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2019)

Sue said:


> See there's a 'restaurant lease for sale ' sign up so looks like the end of 2020 was a bit optimistic...


----------



## ska invita (Feb 4, 2019)

Just passed the fox on kingsland rd, boarded up!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Just passed the fox on kingsland rd, boarded up!


yeh it's been like that for a while.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2019)

Some interesting stuff this weekend in Dalston:

Saturday:


Sunday:


----------



## Sue (Feb 7, 2019)

I was going to ask what the Extinction Rebellion stuff was about -- lots of posters up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2019)

Sue said:


> I was going to ask what the Extinction Rebellion stuff was about -- lots of posters up.


saw quite a few taken down too


----------



## Sue (Feb 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh it's been like that for a while.
> 
> View attachment 160931



A friend who lives locally and works in planning/conservation reckons the pub being closed only while they renovate the flats is a scam. Apparently it's a way round local planning stuff about pubs being conserved/community assets -- he said he'd bet on a planning application going in for it being all turned into flats (or something else but flats are the most lucrative) and that in his opinion, it's very, very unlikely it'll re-open as a pub.

(Not that I was a massive fan of The Fox -- last time I was in, the prices were eye watering -- but a real shame to lose another pub.)


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2019)

Sue said:


> A friend who lives locally and works in planning/conservation reckons the pub being closed only while they renovate the flats is a scam. Apparently it's a way round local planning stuff about pubs being conserved/community assets -- he said he'd bet on a planning application going in for it being all turned into flats (or something else but flats are the most lucrative) and that in his opinion, it's very, very unlikely it'll re-open as a pub.
> 
> (Not that I was a massive fan of The Fox -- last time I was in, the prices were eye watering -- but a real shame to lose another pub.)


i was first in the fox around 1991, when it was very much a proper pub, and they had a three piece band doing backing for a sort of karaoke - i remember this auld woman singing 'hey big spender'. been in it in several of its subsequent incarnations - was a much bigger fan of the acton down the way towards the bridge. very sorry to see it close and i reckon your mate's likely on the money as there's been no obvious work on it or signs of work on it like skips or builders.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2019)

Sue said:


> I was going to ask what the Extinction Rebellion stuff was about -- lots of posters up.



They're the lot what occupied all the bridges over the Thames last year to protest about climate change. I have mixed feelings about them (especially the idea that they want to get as many of their number arrested as possible.) 

But might head down to this because it's local and occupying a road for a party is a Good Thing.


----------



## Sue (Feb 7, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> They're the lot what occupied all the bridges over the Thames last year to protest about climate change. I have mixed feelings about them (especially the idea that they want to get as many of their number arrested as possible.)
> 
> But might head down to this because it's local and occupying a road for a party is a Good Thing.


Oh them, can't keep track. 

I'll probably be out and about on Saturday so may have a look if I'm passing.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2019)

Sue said:


> Oh them, can't keep track.
> 
> I'll probably be out and about on Saturday so may have a look if I'm passing.



I'll look out for you 

If there are bongos I shall be at the opposite end from them.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 9, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I'll look out for you
> 
> If there are bongos I shall be at the opposite end from them.



We are in the road and there are bongos.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I'll look out for you
> 
> If there are bongos I shall be at the opposite end from them.


Soz promised elsewhere - good luck


----------



## Sue (Feb 9, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> We are in the road and there are bongos.




Is it busy/any good? Just wondering whether I can be bothered to head out. (The bongos haven't really sold it....)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 9, 2019)

It’s... ok. About 200-300 people.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 5, 2019)

The Rio Cinema archive instagram is pretty awesome if you like old photos from Hackney:

Rio Cinema Dalston Archive (@riocinemaarchive) • Instagram photos and videos

mainly 70s/80s?


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 5, 2019)

Great photos


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 10, 2019)

Roof blown off the Vintage Cafe in Stokey Church Street this morning 
Luckily no-one hurt.


----------



## Sue (Mar 10, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Roof blown off the Vintage Cafe in Stokey Church Street this morning
> Luckily no-one hurt.


 Was out first thing and it was very, very windy but that's going some.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Roof blown off the Vintage Cafe in Stokey Church Street this morning
> Luckily no-one hurt.


Church Street is also blocked due to a burst water main 

(((Stokey))


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Church Street is also blocked due to a burst water main
> 
> (((Stokey))


#brokenhackney


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2019)

I usually pop up to Church Street on a Sunday , will swerve it today .


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 10, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Church Street is also blocked due to a burst water main
> 
> (((Stokey))



Yes, I know. I got on the 476 bus yesterday in Stamford Hill, must have just happened as the driver was told to  divert, only wanted to go down the road so I got off 

They'd only just finished working on that bit of road as well - maybe they didn't put something back properly


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 10, 2019)

Here's a pic of the damage.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2019)

I'd never heard of the Stokey Vintage Cafe before. I have now


----------



## Sue (Mar 10, 2019)

Could easily have killed anyone walking past.


----------



## Sue (Mar 11, 2019)

Bloody hell. CCTV footage of it happening. The guy who walked past just before was incredibly lucky. 

Stoke Newington building collapse: Man narrowly avoids being crushed by tumbling bricks


----------



## klang (Mar 11, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Here's a pic of the damage.
> 
> View attachment 164075


that's not on Church St, it's opposite Sainsbury's on the High St.
that Pizza place sells cheap and good pizza (used to b 3.50 or thereabouts for a Margarita)


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2019)

Sue said:


> Bloody hell. CCTV footage of it happening. The guy who walked past just before was incredibly lucky.
> 
> Stoke Newington building collapse: Man narrowly avoids being crushed by tumbling bricks


Blimey! He was seconds from being under it


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 11, 2019)

littleseb said:


> that's not on Church St, it's opposite Sainsbury's on the High St.
> that Pizza place sells cheap and good pizza (used to b 3.50 or thereabouts for a Margarita)



Oops, sorry about that


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2019)

Town Hall sanctions rent caps in Hackney Wick to 'protect its creative heart' - Hackney Citizen


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Town Hall sanctions rent caps in Hackney Wick to 'protect its creative heart' - Hackney Citizen


Perhaps they should have had rent controls on their flats instead of upping the rent each year in the quest for 80% of "market rent"


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone else noticed Stokey is getting a Jamie's Italian 
In the block of shops just past Amhurst Road as you're going towards Dalston, by a bus stop. Used to be a Turkish restaurant, Maydan?
Not open yet but the sign's up.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Anyone else noticed Stokey is getting a Jamie's Italian
> In the block of shops just past Amhurst Road as you're going towards Dalston, by a bus stop. Used to be a Turkish restaurant, Maydan?
> Not open yet but the sign's up.


#FFS


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Anyone else noticed Stokey is getting a Jamie's Italian
> In the block of shops just past Amhurst Road as you're going towards Dalston, by a bus stop. Used to be a Turkish restaurant, Maydan?
> Not open yet but the sign's up.


...and a Brewdog in what was Birthdays...


----------



## klang (Mar 17, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Anyone else noticed Stokey is getting a Jamie's Italian





Sue said:


> a Brewdog in what was Birthdays


doesn't surprise me in the slightest tbh.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 17, 2019)

Sue said:


> ...and a Brewdog in what was Birthdays...



Oh yes, I read about that!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2019)

Sue said:


> ...and a Brewdog in what was Birthdays...


I went to Birthdays a couple of times , wasn't that impressed tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2019)

marty21 said:


> I went to Birthdays a couple of times , wasn't that impressed tbh.


Inspired the smiths song unhappy birthday


----------



## klang (Mar 17, 2019)

i think Bar-a-Bar opposite that Jamie thing i still a good spot, one of the last on the High St (if not Stokey)


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2019)

This is interesting. Wonder if it'll actually happen.

Old Street and Clerkenwell Road could be shut to through traffic as Islington plans improvements to notoriously unsafe corridor


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 21, 2019)

It's party time in Stamford Hill and Upper Clapton  today is Purim!
I love to see the kids in their fancy dress 
The music has started now too!


----------



## Sue (Mar 21, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> It's party time in Stamford Hill and Upper Clapton  today is Purim!
> I love to see the kids in their fancy dress
> The music has started now too!


Oh! I'm at a loose end this afternoon -- might wander up and have a look...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> It's party time in Stamford Hill and Upper Clapton  today is Purim!
> I love to see the kids in their fancy dress
> The music has started now too!


It's party time in Stamford Hill and Upper Clapton

And I'm stuck at work


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 21, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> It's party time in Stamford Hill and Upper Clapton
> 
> And I'm stuck at work



 sorry.
I've not always been at home on the day


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> sorry.
> I've not always been at home on the day


Go on, have a drink for me


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 21, 2019)

I always like it when there are slightly naughty nods to non-orthodox culture at Purim - saw a teenager dressed as superhero Deadpool last night on the way home.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 21, 2019)

Had a walk out this afternoon, there was a couple of little girls in Mini Mouse costumes,  a post box boy, clowns, tigers - lots of different things 

One young man was walking down the middle of the main road carrying a mop while talking on his phone  and there was a man with a hat and matching tie decorated with smiley faces - made me smile too


----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2019)

Track bodies 'fell from freight train'

Very sad , 2 young blokes electrocuted near Hackney Wick , may have hit the overhead wires whilst on top of a freight train .


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 22, 2019)

I saw a bit about that yesterday, police appealing for any witnesses but nothing about how they might have died, very sad.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2019)

The Windsor Castle in Lower Clapton , may be re-opening as a pub  passed it the other day and work has started , the previous hoarding has been replaced with new hoarding with signage from a construction firm. There is a website (also under construction) which suggests (to me) it will be a pub 
Coming Soon


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 26, 2019)

Looking for a decent but cheap venue in N16 for my birthday in June? I used to use the room above the Birdcage but they have chopped it in half during the refurb... any ideas? 50 people?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Looking for a decent but cheap venue in N16 for my birthday in June? I used to use the room above the Birdcage but they have chopped it in half during the refurb... any ideas? 50 people?


The Lion (Red lion ? Used to be The Magpie & Stump ) has a room for hire upstairs.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 26, 2019)

marty21 said:


> The Lion (Red lion ? Used to be The Magpie & Stump ) has a room for hire upstairs.



Yes! I was planning to have a look at that this weekend, nice one. Has anyone been there any time recently?


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 26, 2019)

Mascara Bar does private events apparently, free to hire.
Not sure how many it holds, I've only been inside once and it's not very large.

www.mascarabar.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 26, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Mascara Bar does private events apparently, free to hire.
> Not sure how many it holds, I've only been inside once and it's not very large.
> 
> www.mascarabar.co.uk



Yeah it's not bad in there but I suspect they'd want a fair wedge to close it on a Saturday night...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2019)

Not quite N16, but the Hart can let you have a room (it's curtained off but still a room) not sure of prices - but Saturday night might be difficult - you can also hire part of the garden at the Crooked Billet, and it all tented up in case of inclement June weather - again not sure about Saturday nights when it is heaving.


----------



## klang (Mar 26, 2019)

The Others is ok to hire.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 26, 2019)

littleseb said:


> The Others is ok to hire.



Thanks marty21 

Seb - I had my 40th at The Others but it’s a bit cavernous for me, probably.


----------



## Sue (Mar 28, 2019)

Bloody hell, is the traffic always this bad at this time on Stamford Hill? It's just taken me a good 30 mins on the bus from SN High St -- could've walked it quicker. Now in St Ann's Rd and it's all backed up here too.

Eta And what's happening to St Ann's Hospital? They seem to be building flats on huge swathes of the site. (Or, more likely, luxury appartments. )


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 28, 2019)

Yeah, the traffic is bad up Stamford Hill sometimes  maybe a hold up somewhere further on.

Re St Ann's hospital, the site is being redeveloped, I read somewhere that the Mayor of London has purchased the site (maybe not actually him alone) to ensure that affordable housing is built there - I'll see if I can find a link, can't remember where I saw it now.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 28, 2019)

Mayor snaps up multi-million pound hospital site with new land fund

The New St Ann's


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 8, 2019)

> _"Another Time, Another Place: Hackney in the 70s and 80s' is a selection of photographs taken by Neil Martinson, documenting Hackney's working class history ..._



Another Time, Another Place, until 13 July 2019


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Mayor snaps up multi-million pound hospital site with new land fund
> 
> The New St Ann's


Interesting, thanks. I went to visit a friend there a while ago and it did feel like it was all a bit falling apart. Guess I'm just a bit cynical when I see them building flats on sites like that though hopefully in this case it'll actually benefit local people...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2019)

Sue said:


> Interesting, thanks. I went to visit a friend there a while ago and it did feel like it was all a bit falling apart. Guess I'm just a bit cynical when I see them building flats on sites like that though hopefully in this case it'll actually benefit local people...


They'll be local people after they move in


----------



## Sue (May 19, 2019)

So, the Hackney Half-Marathon raises a lot of money for charity and all that but it really pissed me off today. Went out about 9:30 this morning to discover that where I live was completely hemmed in by the route. I asked a couple of stewards how I could get to the other side of Shacklewell Lane and (and then to Kingsland High St) and they had no idea. Ended up (with a load of other people) having to just cross the route, trying to avoid the runners. A friend told me earlier he did the same thing a bit further down and one of the runners physically pushed him on the chest out the way. 

Looked at the route map later and basically there wasn't a way of getting out apart from braving the runners and crossing the route. Obviously not really an option if you're not very mobile or have kids with you or just don't feel confident about moving through a load of fast moving runners.

Had seen no information about this locally and it's really shit that little or no thought seems to have been given to residents -- were we just expected to stay in between 9 and 2 today?


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 27, 2019)

Anyone else had their Census Rehearsal questionnaire yet?

The next census is 2021 but, to make sure systems are running smoothly, Hackney, along with Tower Hamlets, Carlisle and Ceredigion have been chosen to represent a good cross section of the country in a rehearsal


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 27, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Anyone else had their Census Rehearsal questionnaire yet?
> 
> The next census is 2021 but, to make sure systems are running smoothly, Hackney, along with Tower Hamlets, Carlisle and Ceredigion have been chosen to represent a good cross section of the country in a rehearsal



Yeah we got ours yesterday - I hadn't realised we were part of the dress rehearsal. 

Very tempting to make up stuff but I will probably do the responsible thing.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 27, 2019)

Fava beans, nice Chianti, etc.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Anyone else had their Census Rehearsal questionnaire yet?
> 
> The next census is 2021 but, to make sure systems are running smoothly, Hackney, along with Tower Hamlets, Carlisle and Ceredigion have been chosen to represent a good cross section of the country in a rehearsal


Don't think so , mrs21 likes completing them so probably nabbed it .


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2019)

Update, came in the post yesterday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah we got ours yesterday - I hadn't realised we were part of the dress rehearsal.
> 
> Very tempting to make up stuff but I will probably do the responsible thing.


When one arrives here I'll recycle it too


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 7, 2019)

House prices are down in Stoke Newington, thank fuck.

PDF of FT article attached.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> House prices are down in Stoke Newington, thank fuck.
> 
> PDF of FT article attached.


From utterly unaffordable to merely unaffordable


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> From utterly unaffordable to merely unaffordable



Could just be the beginning...


----------



## Sue (Oct 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> From utterly unaffordable to merely unaffordable


I'm going to get two.


----------



## Sue (Oct 11, 2019)

RMT handing out leaflets/postcards to send to Khan about this outside Dalston Junction this morning. About to put mine in the post.

Twelve ticket offices at Hackney London Overground stations face opening hours cut


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2019)

Sue said:


> RMT handing out leaflets/postcards to send to Khan about this outside Dalston Junction this morning. About to put mine in the post.
> 
> Twelve ticket offices at Hackney London Overground stations face opening hours cut


I use 7 of them fairly regularly (I walk a lot , so don't always use the closest ) it's shit for the people who do depend on staff helping them.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2019)

Fancied a walk in the rain so decided to walk to the 7 Hackney Stations I use the most . So , Clapton, Stoke Newington, Rectory Road , Dalston Kingsland , Dalston Junction , Hackney Downs & Hackney Central. Nearly 5 miles , had a pit stop at Farr's School of Dancing , and bought some supplies at M&S .


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2019)

just a heads-up for hackney cyclists, one of my colleagues was mugged in springfield park last night and had his bike nicked by a gang. be careful out there!


----------



## klang (Nov 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> just a heads-up for hackney cyclists, one of my colleagues was mugged in springfield park last night and had his bike nicked by a gang. be careful out there!


seems to happen a lot in Springfield and Markfield Park. I know of 3 people who were mugged at knife point for their bikes round there at night.
I avoid that stretch of the canal at night time on my own.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 5, 2019)

There was a protest about the muggings in Springfield Park last summer iirc. Possibly the Summer before that...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> just a heads-up for hackney cyclists, one of my colleagues was mugged in springfield park last night and had his bike nicked by a gang. be careful out there!


Lots of signs up on the Lea about this stuff going on , be careful .


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 5, 2019)

A friend of mine told me, about 10 years ago, not to go walking by the Lea at night, said he wouldn't ride his bike down there either.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> A friend of mine told me, about 10 years ago, not to go walking by the Lea at night, said he wouldn't ride his bike down there either.


yeh it is never going to be safe down there, just because of the geography... it is absolute perfect mugging territory. That's what stopped the anchor and hope ever becoming my local, I didn't fancy the walk back at the end of the night.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 7, 2019)

Actually, the friend who told me not to go at night happens to be a regular at the Hope and Anchor 
It's one thing that would put me off living on a canal boat, I would be nervous about dodgy people being around at night in certain areas


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2019)

I have walked back from the Anchor and Hope in the dark a few times - nothing happened but it felt like something could happen iykwim .


----------



## klang (Nov 7, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> it is absolute perfect mugging territory.


tbf it was a lot better a few years ago when the first yuppies moved into the area and didn't know about us. since word spread and the yuppies started to take Ubers everywhere it's barely worth the risk imo.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 3, 2019)

Some great old adverts for Hackney businesses in 1906! 

The Hackney Yearbook | Spitalfields Life


----------



## klang (Dec 3, 2019)

blossie33 said:


> Some great old adverts for Hackney businesses in 1906!
> 
> The Hackney Yearbook | Spitalfields Life


they are not old but assorted hipster start ups.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2019)

littleseb said:


> they are not old but assorted hipster start ups.


they are auld adverts as they are from 1906


----------



## klang (Dec 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> they are auld adverts as they are from 1906


i'll give you an auld 1906 in a minute.​


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2019)

littleseb said:


> i'll give you an auld 1906 in a minute.​


go on then


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 3, 2019)

Break it up you two or you'll get a clonk from this mangle I happen to have from the Cazenove Laundry!


----------



## klang (Dec 3, 2019)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Break it up you two or you'll get a clonk from this mangle I happen to have from the Cazenove Laundry!


 I'd like to point out that Mr Charles Norfolk is an old friend of mine and owes me a favour or two.


----------



## klang (Dec 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> go on then


if I ever see you anywhere near 54 Dalston Lane, NE (opposite the police station) I will so give you a good boot.


----------



## klang (Dec 3, 2019)

...and my friends in 21, West St., London Fields (near Morley Hall) sure know how to tan a hyde!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2019)

littleseb said:


> if I ever see you anywhere near 54 Dalston Lane, NE (opposite the police station) I will so give you a good boot.


cobblers


----------



## klang (Dec 3, 2019)

having said that, i'm calm now and would like to apologise. I think J.B. Brodribb in 344, Mare St (opposite Hackney Station, North London Railway) must have mixed up my prescription


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2019)

littleseb said:


> having said that, i'm calm now and would like to apologise. I think J.B. Brodribb in 344, Mare St (opposite Hackney Station, North London Railway) must have mixed up my prescription


The Novel of the White Powder - Wikisource, the free online library


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> The Novel of the White Powder - Wikisource, the free online library


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 17, 2019)

Food Alert! Wu's chinese takeaway on upper clapton road (just up from World Foods), which used to be a pretty standard cheap noodle place, has installed a hotpot conveyor belt, which I have never seen anywhere! I took a punt last night even tho it was empty and it is awesome, basically each seat has a hob and you get a bowl of boiling broth, then pick whatever plates you fancy off the conveyor belt in front of you like those sushi places (massive prawns, sliced beef, weird nameless bits of meat) and cook it in the broth... different colour plates are different prices. the lady makes these amazing sauces and she showed me how to do it, it was the nicest food i had on that bit of road and fairly cheap. while I was in there a whole family of chinese people came in and i felt like antony bourdain it was that kind of vibe. it came to £15 with a beer, but I reckon if a few people, or even 2, went you could get the price down and try loads of things. I just happened to be no mates.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 7, 2020)

Jailed: Hackney police officer Graeme ‘Taff’ Williams who stole £11,000 from dead people
					

The “trusted” police officer who plundered thousands of pounds from the homes of the recently deceased has been jailed for 27 months...




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Jailed: Hackney police officer Graeme ‘Taff’ Williams who stole £11,000 from dead people
> 
> 
> The “trusted” police officer who plundered thousands of pounds from the homes of the recently deceased has been jailed for 27 months...
> ...


i like any story in which the words 'jailed' and 'hackney police officer' are adjacent


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Jailed: Hackney police officer Graeme ‘Taff’ Williams who stole £11,000 from dead people
> 
> 
> The “trusted” police officer who plundered thousands of pounds from the homes of the recently deceased has been jailed for 27 months...
> ...


having read the story this cop was more than ordinarily vile, stealing from the dead


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 7, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> Food Alert! Wu's chinese takeaway on upper clapton road (just up from World Foods), which used to be a pretty standard cheap noodle place, has installed a hotpot conveyor belt, which I have never seen anywhere! I took a punt last night even tho it was empty and it is awesome, basically each seat has a hob and you get a bowl of boiling broth, then pick whatever plates you fancy off the conveyor belt in front of you like those sushi places (massive prawns, sliced beef, weird nameless bits of meat) and cook it in the broth... different colour plates are different prices. the lady makes these amazing sauces and she showed me how to do it, it was the nicest food i had on that bit of road and fairly cheap. while I was in there a whole family of chinese people came in and i felt like antony bourdain it was that kind of vibe. it came to £15 with a beer, but I reckon if a few people, or even 2, went you could get the price down and try loads of things. I just happened to be no mates.


i've had good reports of kakki katsu on balls pond road, just by dalston junction - not been there yet but will report back


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 14, 2020)

Abney Park set to become major venue after council wins £4.4m in funding - Hackney Citizen
					

Plans signed off last year include a new cafe and events space, as well as further restoration of historic chapel




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk
				




Interesting?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 14, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Abney Park set to become major venue after council wins £4.4m in funding - Hackney Citizen
> 
> 
> Plans signed off last year include a new cafe and events space, as well as further restoration of historic chapel
> ...


I had a walk around the cemetery on Sunday - noticed the Chapel was looking a lot better - there were some seats and a small stage in there - not sure if there had been a concert or there was going to be .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 27, 2020)

They've had a few low key events there, including some spoken word by anarchopunk grandad Penny Rimbaud...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 27, 2020)

New bits from the Radical History of Hackney blog

January 2020 updates - new books/podcast of interest + more.

Hackney People's Press 1977  -summary of the 1977 news including a firebomb attack on Centerprise and the NF holding a meeting at Shoreditch school.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 27, 2020)

In other news the elected Tory councillor in my ward is a homophobic dickhead:








						Tory councillor under fire for homophobic comments
					

Hackney Conservatives are investigating after a Stamford Hill councillor said unregistered Jewish faith schools don’t need Ofsted...




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> In other news the elected Tory councillor in my ward is a homophobic dickhead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get the bus up through Stamford Hill most mornings , and sometimes walk back from there.  There are a lot of schools, no idea which are  official ones and unofficial ones tbh. There should not be unofficial ones at all imo (I'm not a parent tbf, so wtf do I know  etc..) 

In Clapton news , murder on Friday night 










						Man stabbed to death in London days after knife crime hits record high
					

27-year-old in custody after man with stab wounds discovered in Clapton house late on Friday




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Around the corner from me , and close to the Polish 24 hour mini supermarket.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 28, 2020)

From the BBC website today, 









						Work, protest and play on the streets of Hackney
					

Neil Martinson's pictures of Hackney in the 1970s and 80s.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> From the BBC website today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neil is a good guy. I think he learned photography at some workshops put on at Centerprise.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2020)

I particularly like this one...one of my earliest memories is playing in tut' concrete tube on tut playground, with a little puddle running down the middle of it. happy days! not really actually, even aged five i kind of sensed this was a bit shit and possibly could be improved on somehow









This is the book - a few more pics on the website








						Hackney Archive (Book 7: Vintage Britain)
					

Hackney Archive book by Nail Martinson. East London in the 70s was raw and vivid: bombed-out houses, kids playing in the streets, factories abuzz with workers. These images take us on a journey through workshops, street markets and council homes to capture a time and place...




					www.hoxtonminipress.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 1, 2020)

Did anarchists torch Tories’ Hackney HQ in 1987?
					

1. What Happened? The building in question was 27 Stamford Hill, which is now a posh nursery. It caught fire in the early hours of Wednesday 3rd June 1987, eight days before the general election. T…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## Sue (Feb 1, 2020)

I'd no idea Letwin stood in Hackney...


----------



## klang (Feb 1, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Did anarchists torch Tories’ Hackney HQ in 1987?
> 
> 
> 1. What Happened? The building in question was 27 Stamford Hill, which is now a posh nursery. It caught fire in the early hours of Wednesday 3rd June 1987, eight days before the general election. T…
> ...


is that the Montessori nursery?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 1, 2020)

littleseb said:


> is that the Montessori nursery?


Yep


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 1, 2020)

Sue said:


> I'd no idea Letwin stood in Hackney...



well he wasn’t around for long


----------



## klang (Feb 1, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yep


tbh i always thought it looked a bit grim from the outside, it being a centre for positive learning.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 1, 2020)

littleseb said:


> tbh i always thought it looked a bit grim from the outside, it being a centre for positive learning.



That and making nursery age kids wear a uniform is a bit grim really.


----------



## klang (Feb 1, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> That and making nursery age kids wear a uniform is a bit grim really.


well, it _was_ a tory hq at some point....


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 14, 2020)

For information:

Hackney in the 80s: How _12,000_ photographs discarded in The Rio's basement have been brought back to life


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 15, 2020)

Hackney Covid 19 Mutual Aid
					

Hackney Covid 19 Mutual Aid has 1,822 members




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 15, 2020)

Hackney Foodbank | Helping Local People in Crisis


----------



## andysays (Mar 15, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney Foodbank | Helping Local People in Crisis


I see from their web site that they are seeking volunteers 

*DRIVERS: *we need drivers with a clean valid license who can offer at least 4 hours on Tuesdays from 10am to 2pm, or at least 3 hours on Wednesdays from 12pm to 3pm
*ADMIN:* People with good admin skills who can commit to weekly hours in the office, eg 2-3 Tues-Thurs helping to process records or co-ordinate food collections
*SERVING CLIENTS*: Volunteers who can commit to serving clients weekly at the Foodbank sessions, particularly on:
Mondays from 10.30am-1.30pm
Tuesdays from 10.45am-2pm
Thursdays from 10.30am-3pm

*WAREHOUSING:* Helping in our warehouse weekly on Monday-Wed for 3 hours anytime between 9am and 3pm
I would imagine there will be even greater need for help in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2020)

andysays said:


> I see from their web site that they are seeking volunteers
> 
> *DRIVERS: *we need drivers with a clean valid license who can offer at least 4 hours on Tuesdays from 10am to 2pm, or at least 3 hours on Wednesdays from 12pm to 3pm
> *ADMIN:* People with good admin skills who can commit to weekly hours in the office, eg 2-3 Tues-Thurs helping to process records or co-ordinate food collections
> ...


Even though I have some fundamental issues with food banks, I'd be up for helping out with admin or something. 

Like all those with a standard 9-5 job though I couldn't do those hours. Maybe they need to think about letting people do those kind of roles in the evening..?


----------



## andysays (Mar 15, 2020)

Sue said:


> Even though I have some fundamental issues with food banks, I'd be up for helping out with admin or something.
> 
> Like all those with a standard 9-5 job though I couldn't do those hours. Maybe they need to think about letting people do those kind of roles in the evening..?


I'm assuming those are the pre-Covid arrangements, and that there's a possibility that things will change as demand increases.

As it happens, I have next week off work anyway, so I'm planning to get in touch with them Monday morning and see what's happening.

And once I go back to work I have the use of a Hackney Council vehicle which may have to be pressed into alternative emergency usage...


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2020)

Can you keep us updated on that, andysays ? Thanks.

A friend's just been telling me she put a note though her elderly neighbour's door with her phone number and asking her to call if she needs anything. They ended up having a long chat on the phone -- she's in her 80s and already does all her grocery shopping online but has promised to keep in touch and let my friend know if she needs anything.  I hope we'll see a lot more of this kind of thing. (My neighbours are all young. Already doing this with friends who live locally.)


----------



## andysays (Mar 15, 2020)

Sue said:


> Can you keep us updated on that, andysays ? Thanks.
> 
> A friend's just been telling me she put a note though her elderly neighbour's door with her phone number and asking her to call if she needs anything. They ended up having a long chat on the phone -- she's in her 80s and already does all her grocery shopping online but has promised to keep in touch and let my friend know if she needs anything.  I hope we'll see a lot more of this kind of thing. (My neighbours are all young. Already doing this with friends who live locally.)


Will do


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2020)

I live on a fairly friendly Hackney Street (various neighbours have organised street parties over the last 2 years) so will get involved in any helping out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I live on a fairly friendly Hackney Street (various neighbours have organised street parties over the last 2 years) so will get involved in any helping out.


I too. But I don't think it's the same street.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I too. But I don't think it's the same street.


I think I may have noticed you if it was


----------



## andysays (Mar 17, 2020)

Just been in touch with the food bank and as expected they are hoping to step up their activity. They've also had about 70 enquiries already this week about volunteering.

Best way to contact them is by email

info@hackney.foodbank.org.uk

and they will reply with info.

They are apparently gearing up to do stuff this Saturday and Sunday in addition to their normal activity.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2020)

I've been exploring Hackney Marshes more in my daily state sanctioned exercise, came across somewhere today that I had not previously heard of. Wick Woodland, will be having a wander around there over the next weeks. As far as I can tell, it used to be football pitches but was given over to nature a few decades ago and now we have a forest in Hackney! Anyone know much about it ?








						Wick Woodland - Woodland Trust
					






					www.woodlandtrust.org.uk


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 31, 2020)

That's very interesting.
I thought the football pitches were on the other side of Homerton Road?
If you go, do let us know what it's like


----------



## marty21 (Mar 31, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> That's very interesting.
> I thought the football pitches were on the other side of Homerton Road?
> If you go, do let us know what it's like


It starts at the end of the football pitches on Hackney Marshes (Where the Hackney Marshes centre  is) I will report back.  I think there were some raves in the woods last year .


----------



## eoin_k (Mar 31, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I've been exploring Hackney Marshes more in my daily state sanctioned exercise, came across somewhere today that I had not previously heard of. Wick Woodland, will be having a wander around there over the next weeks. As far as I can tell, it used to be football pitches but was given over to nature a few decades ago and now we have a forest in Hackney! Anyone know much about it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that some of the crowd from Tree Muskateers and the permaculture project across the road were involved in planting it back in the day. Don't shout about it too much as it is the only quiet spot left in the borough.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2020)

Video is a few years old , I know John the Poacher, he does foraging walks, drinks in the Crooked Billet, where he gets beer in exchange for bringing foraged stuff to them . I walk around the marshes every day at the moment, so the video is very familiar.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2020)

eoin_k said:


> I think that some of the crowd from Tree Muskateers and the permaculture project across the road were involved in planting it back in the day. Don't shout about it too much as it is the only quiet spot left in the borough.
> View attachment 204260


I did have more of a wander around there yesterday , it's lovely!


----------



## eoin_k (Apr 9, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I did have more of a wander around there yesterday , it's lovely!



🤫


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 19, 2020)

Mess Cafe now open for takeaway hurrah


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 20, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Video is a few years old , I know John the Poacher, he does foraging walks, drinks in the Crooked Billet, where he gets beer in exchange for bringing foraged stuff to them . I walk around the marshes every day at the moment, so the video is very familiar.



I had a drink with him in the Pembury a while ago, it reminded me of the scene in withnail and I when the guy walks into the pub and slaps some dead hares onto the bar.


----------



## andysays (Apr 30, 2020)

I've just had an email from Hackney Council saying there will be a Mobile test centre available in Hackney (Friday 1 May and Saturday 2 May) for those who fit the criteria *and who have symptoms*. I don't have symptoms thankfully, so won't be going.

If any one wants more info, please PM me your email address and I'll forward you the whole thing.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 10, 2020)

Relaxing tour of Stamford Hill:


----------



## blossie33 (May 10, 2020)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Relaxing tour of Stamford Hill:




Yes, that's brilliant - someone posted it on the YouTube thread - was it you? 
I live in Stamford Hill so it's all very familiar!
Love the way the guy speaks 
Since watching the clip earlier this week I've been very conscious on my walks about making sure I give a nice wave if someone in a car stops to let me cross the road


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 10, 2020)

No, didn't see the other post, someone sent it to me earlier.  Never thought that someone driving around the manor would be so entertaining!


----------



## blossie33 (May 10, 2020)

There is another film of him driving round the Stokey / Hackney area....

....found it


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2020)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Relaxing tour of Stamford Hill:



I watched those this afternoon


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2020)

Hackney in the news for picnics in London Fields   Also saw pictures of folk swimming in the Lea near Hackney Marshes


----------



## blossie33 (May 10, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Hackney in the news for picnics in London Fields   Also saw pictures of folk swimming in the Lea near Hackney Marshes



Oh dear  I did see the swimming picture - wasn't quite sure if it was genuinely this weekend.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 10, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Oh dear  I did see the swimming picture - wasn't quite sure if it was genuinely this weekend.



Someone that I know went there 3 days in a row although he claimed to be still keeping 6 feet away from others, some people certainly weren't, think the rozzers chased them all off yesterday.


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Oh dear  I did see the swimming picture - wasn't quite sure if it was genuinely this weekend.


I know the swimming spot, it is close to the red bridge. I walk past there 3 or 4 times a week atm.


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2020)

I had a letter from the Local Mosque (Lea Bridge Roundabout) They want to broadcast the call to prayer, at Sunset everyday, and twice on Friday. They wanted to know if the residents had any objections.  I don't    it will be during the rest of Ramadan, as the Mosque is closed as far as I can tell. We  are 3 streets away so I'm not sure if we will actually hear it.

It will send the Brexiter/Tommy Robinson types into gammon rage though  if they hear about it


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 16, 2020)

Astrid Proll – on the run in Hackney
					

Astrid Proll: under arrest in Germany In Germany Astrid Proll was a household name in the 1970s along with her comrades Ulrike Meinhof, Andreas Baader, Gudrun Ensslin and other members of the Rote …




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com
				




Baader Meinhof on Broadway Market


----------



## rutabowa (May 31, 2020)

Hm there is a rave going on apparently, on marshes I think. By the sound of helicopters it wont be going on for long.


----------



## Sue (May 31, 2020)

Helicopter also out over Hackney Downs.


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> Hm there is a rave going on apparently, on marshes I think. By the sound of helicopters it wont be going on for long.


Yep , yesterday was one of the rare days over the past 10 weeks when I haven't been on Hackney Marshes. Seems some of party folk ended up in a flat in Detmold Road which is a few streets away from where I live. So we had the pleasure of the helicopter over our house for several hours in the early morning. 

Fair play to Hackney Council, I was on Hackney Marshes just after 9am this morning and they were already hard at work clearing all the rubbish left there.


----------



## Sue (May 31, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Yep , yesterday was one of the rare days over the past 10 weeks when I haven't been on Hackney Marshes. Seems some of party folk ended up in a flat in Detmold Road which is a few streets away from where I live. So we had the pleasure of the helicopter over our house for several hours in the early morning.
> 
> Fair play to Hackney Council,* I was on Hackney Marshes just after 9am this morning* and they were already hard at work clearing all the rubbish left there.


Me too!


----------



## rutabowa (May 31, 2020)

Actually it wasn't on the marshes, it was a block party... i guess the rubbish was just from people in the sun during the day


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> Actually it wasn't on the marshes, it was a block party... i guess the rubbish was just from people in the sun during the day


There was a party type thing on the marshes that was broken up by the police, and I think some of them might have headed over to Detmold Rd where the party continued. In normal times,  not a really big issue....but these are not normal times.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 10, 2020)

(Source: as stated in image)​
*Sir John Cass* was a "merchant" and Conservative Party Member of Parliament for the City of London, whose wealth was acquired through his role as Director of The Royal African Company which 'traded' in enslaved African people.  He served in various roles on The Royal African Company's committees, including for a time on the executive committee which met regularly to set budgets and give detailed instructions to the captains of the slave ships. The instructions included details of everything from the prices to be paid and asked to the amount of food given to crew and slaves to the records to be kept of how many of each died.

The London Borough of Hackney has now been requested to address and end the glorification of local white supremacist *Sir John Cass*, throughout the borough:

​


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 10, 2020)

That's really good GarveyLives will spread the word.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 14, 2020)

In fact, here we go GarveyLives 









						Kick Over The Statues: Slavery and Hackney campaign
					

I’ve been meaning to write about this for some time, but recent events have reinforced the need to. (My usual caveats apply even more – I am not an expert, I am still learning, doing th…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2020)

John Rogers in Hackney , love this guy.


----------



## andysays (Jun 28, 2020)

was just watching that and was going to post it here


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 28, 2020)

Ooo a new one    will watch it a bit later.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 28, 2020)

That was good!
Lots of places I walk around


----------



## klang (Jun 28, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> That was good!
> Lots of places I walk around


one of my regular walks....I know every yard of it so well. can see lots of places where I used to live or hang out. nice film.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> That was good!
> Lots of places I walk around


Pretty much did a regular lockdown walk of mine    I head up from Clapton , through Hackney Marshes to the 'lympics, then back along the river , through the park and home. I also walk up to Stokie a lot as well. He almost walked up my street .


----------



## Sue (Jun 28, 2020)

Today I went to have a look at the (outside of the) De Havilland Studios -- what a beautiful building. Has anyone been inside? Interested to know if any original features have been retained.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2020)

Sue said:


> Today I went to have a look at the (outside of the) De Havilland Studios -- what a beautiful building. Has anyone been inside? Interested to know if any original features have been retained.


It is lovely,  not been inside though.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 29, 2020)

Great vid marty21 - I feel bad that he missed Thurston Moore in person as that was his record shop he visited!


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 29, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Great vid marty21 - I feel bad that he missed Thurston Moore in person as that was his record shop he visited!



The shop in the motor cycle place in Bouverie Road? I didn't know that


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 29, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> The shop in the motor cycle place in Bouverie Road? I didn't know that



Yeah he had a place on Church Street earlier in the year, but they moved round the corner after a while. You can see the "Ecstatic Peace" sign in the video - that's been the name of Thurston's label and publishing house for ages. I think Edwin Pouncey / Savage X is also involved.

I have to say the Church Street shop was a whole lot of stuff that I didn't want to buy though. Way expensive but kind of interesting to look at. Not been in the new one.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 29, 2020)

Interesting!
I can't bring to mind the shop in Church Street - obviously I didn't go in there


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 29, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Interesting!
> I can't bring to mind the shop in Church Street - obviously I didn't go in there



Pre-lockdown I swear there was a new shop every time I walked down there so I don't blame you for missing it:








						'It's hopeful and generous': Thurston Moore's experimental record shop
					

The Sonic Youth co-founder has set up a store in London, a haven for fans of Stockhausen, Luc Ferrari – and Norwegian black metal




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 29, 2020)

The address says 96 Church Street - just looked on Google, that's next door to my Optician    I really can't remember it!


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 1, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I know the swimming spot, it is close to the red bridge. I walk past there 3 or 4 times a week atm.



I think this was it wasn't it?   









						The New York Times said Britons were ‘cavorting’ in swamps. Where did it mean?
					

The US newspaper reported that hundreds had done it during the recent hot weather – does it mean mudflats, streams or was it just trolling us?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> I think this was it wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it is a marsh which 'could' be described as a swamp     .


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 1, 2020)

Stolen from the Old Photos of Essex, Kent and London FB page...

January 1928 - flooded streets of Lea Bridge


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 3, 2020)

When Hackney (almost) defunded the Police
					

Alongside the generalised anti-racism of the Black Lives Matter protests, it has been great to see specific demands emerge. Some of these have been very practical, such as the removal of colonial o…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 18, 2020)

Turns out I was kept awake from 2-4am by a police helicopter because a party was keeping other people awake:









						Illegal Manor House rave: Officers injured after bottles, canisters and a bike thrown at riot police
					

Two officers were injured last night as canisters, bottles, bricks and even a bicycle were thrown at them as riot police tried to wind...




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 22, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> The latest development is disturbing:
> 
> _"A coroner has ruled that two police officers involved with the restraint and arrest of Rashan Charles shortly before he died have the right to remain anonymous at his inquest ..."
> 
> ...


​
Three years since the death of Rashan Charles: Rashan Charles’ great uncle, former Met officer Rod Charles: The gulf between police and communities is widening







*Restrained to death, 22 July 2017*​


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> ​
> Three years since the death of Rashan Charles: Rashan Charles’ great uncle, former Met officer Rod Charles: The gulf between police and communities is widening
> 
> 
> ...


I reckon there'll be riots on a scale not seen since 2011. And I wouldn't be surprised if council CCTV control rooms were targeted, to prevent the use of at least some video evidence.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Turns out I was kept awake from 2-4am by a police helicopter because a party was keeping other people awake:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I slept through it , but I think you are closer to the Woodberry Down party hotspot.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 28, 2020)

marty21 did I see you on the path by the Lea, at bottom of Springfield park, about 4ish yesterday? I had on a horrendous tiedye t shirt and was being dragged by a big dog or I wd have stopped to check


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> marty21 did I see you on the path by the Lea, at bottom of Springfield park, about 4ish yesterday? I had on a horrendous tiedye t shirt and was being dragged by a big dog or I wd have stopped to check


Possibly 😁 I was there maybe 4.30 ish .


----------



## klang (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Sue (Jul 28, 2020)

littleseb said:


> View attachment 224034


I've never met, rutabowa but now I'll know him if I see him about.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 28, 2020)

The dog is a bit bigger


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## klang (Jul 28, 2020)

Who is FetaJamesx?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 28, 2020)

littleseb said:


> Who is FetaJamesx?



The big cheese for the Greek posse. BMT, littleseb


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 2, 2020)

Hackney’s Museum of the Home says its racist memorial is OK, actually
					

It’s not often that an email from a museum pisses me off, but that was a thing that happened this week. The monument celebrating slave trader Robert Geffrye A previous post covered the legacy…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 2, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney’s Museum of the Home says its racist memorial is OK, actually
> 
> 
> It’s not often that an email from a museum pisses me off, but that was a thing that happened this week. The monument celebrating slave trader Robert Geffrye A previous post covered the legacy…
> ...


This act of white supremacy is also reported and commented upon here:



> _"The Museum of the Home has erased its public commitment to Black Lives Matter while refusing to remove a celebratory statue to slaver, Robert Geffrye ..."_


_
Museum keeps toxic slavery statue and removes support for Black Lives Matter_


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 11, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> This act of white supremacy is also reported and commented upon here:
> 
> _Museum keeps toxic slavery statue and removes support for Black Lives Matter _



Another institution that has failed in this sordid affair:

*The Guardian* hides slaver background of Robert Geffrey in article on museum rename


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks GarveyLives A round up of coverage on this here: Outrage at museum’s “racist statue must stay” decision


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 16, 2020)

And now:

Museum of the Home reported to Charity Commission


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 31, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> And now:
> 
> Museum of the Home reported to Charity Commission



And also:









						Government demands Museum of the Home keeps racist statue against wishes of the community
					

After several weeks of confusion and outrage, the reasons for the Museum of the Home retaining its memorial to slave trader Robert Geffrye against the wishes of the community are becoming clearer. …




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 2, 2020)

The Mayor of Hackney has declared war on a domestic violence charity? 

Domestic abuse charity lodges formal complaint against Hackney mayor amid premises dispute







(Source: Facebook)
*
“We’re not going to give in. We can’t let down all those women who need our support and we know that the 
Hackney community is standing with us in demanding a safe place for Sistah Space in Hackney.”*​


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 3, 2020)

Fuuuuuuuuuck 









						Coronavirus: Stamford Hill faces local lockdown if cases continue to ‘rapidly rise’
					

Stamford Hill is facing a local lockdown if coronavirus cases continue to “rapidly rise” there.




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## Sue (Sep 3, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, those numbers are high.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 3, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Oh no!

We have had a leaflet from Hackney Council about the rise in cases recently.
Although it wasn't specifically mentioned, I suspect it may relate mainly to the Orthodox Jewish community. I've been taking walks around the area alot for weeks and I must say they have never been very good with social distancing or wearing masks.
The children of all ages have been back at schools for a few weeks now as well.

I am not making any personal criticism and I understand and respect that their way of life involves mixing with their community all the time but I won't be very happy if I'm confined to the area!


----------



## andysays (Sep 4, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work in this area, based in Springfield Park but covering housing estates in Stamford Hill and Manor House, and I've been hearing reports that cases are increasing and a local lockdown might be coming for at least a couple of weeks now.



Sue said:


> Shit, those numbers are high.



From memory, that figure of 79 per 100,000 is higher than those which led to a lockdown in Glasgow recently.


----------



## klang (Sep 4, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> The children of all ages have been back at schools for a few weeks now as well.


My neighbour and family had been shielding heavily since March. Children and mother hadn't been out once. Occasionally used our shared garden, but never out the front door. They decided to send their kids back to their (orthodox) school a couple of weeks ago. They were shocked to the bone how their was zero acknowledgement of Corona. No separating children, no masks, no nothing. As if the last six months hadn't happened. 
He then went into a jewish shop, again first time since March. When he saw that nobody was wearing masks he called the police.
He is at a complete loss as to what to do. His kids need education and the family need the community, but the denial is doing his head in and he is super scared for his family...


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 4, 2020)

littleseb that doesn't surprise me at all


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 4, 2020)

The Council members for Stamford Hill West and Springfield (the Conservative corner of Hackney   ) are all Orthodox so I hope they will exert some influence on their community.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 4, 2020)

There is only one councillor for Stamford Hill West, who I believe lives in New York. 

The other councillor stepped down. Coincidentally after making homophobic remarks which were picked up in the local press.


----------



## klang (Sep 4, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> The Council members for Stamford Hill West and Springfield (the Conservative corner of Hackney   ) are all Orthodox so I hope they will exert some influence on their community.


my neighbour reckons that this is not something a politician or policy could fix. This goes to the very heart of their community. He thinks there will be religious interpretations dividing the community. And a change of attitude won't happen over night.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 4, 2020)

littleseb said:


> my neighbour reckons that this is not something a politician or policy could fix. This goes to the very heart of their community. He thinks there will be religious interpretations dividing the community. And a change of attitude won't happen over night.



I think that's spot on. There is a kind of rebellious spirit (famously with planning permission) and I have some affection for that although it can also be very irritating usually and especially now. 

So it will need to happen through religious and community leaders - some of whom were still operating synagogues and schools as normal at the height of lockdown.


----------



## klang (Sep 4, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I think that's spot on. There is a kind of rebellious spirit (famously with planning permission) and I have some affection for that although it can also be very irritating usually and especially now.
> 
> So it will need to happen through religious and community leaders - some of whom were still operating synagogues and schools as normal at the height of lockdown.


at the school I was talking about they didn't have hand sanitisers until my neighbour raised the issue. there are about 600 pupils at a time.


----------



## andysays (Sep 4, 2020)

Hackney Council emailed all staff this morning about rising coronavirus cases across the borough.

Here's a link to their website:

An update on rising coronavirus cases in Hackney

_To help slow the spread of the virus residents in the N16 area are being asked:
• Not to meet people they do not live with inside a private home or garden, except where you have formed a support bubble
• Not to visit someone else’s home or garden
• Not to socialise with people they do not live with in other indoor public venues – such as shops, places of worship, community centres. However they may attend these venues with people they live with (or are in a support bubble with), but should avoid interaction with individuals or groups from other households._


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Oh no!
> 
> We have had a leaflet from Hackney Council about the rise in cases recently.
> Although it wasn't specifically mentioned, I suspect it may relate mainly to the Orthodox Jewish community. I've been taking walks around the area alot for weeks and I must say they have never been very good with social distancing or wearing masks.
> ...


I've been walking around Stamford Hill a lot over Lockdown,  I remember in April walking down some streets near Markfield Park, I was stunned at how many Orthodox were out and about & not socially distancing at all. I put it down to maybe not being aware of Lockdown (it was only a couple of weeks in ) We are just outside the area (near Clapton Station), we haven't been texted by our Doctor's yet , and were a month or so ago when there was concern raised .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 4, 2020)

Not sure how a local lockdown in N16 would even work... let's hope we don't find out


----------



## marty21 (Sep 4, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Not sure how a local lockdown in N16 would even work... let's hope we don't find out


Yep , border guards on Stamford Hill and Upper Clapton Rd ?


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 4, 2020)

N16 is actually quite a large area, it goes right down into Dalston on the right hand side roads as far as Balls Pond Road where N1 starts.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2020)

Been out to look at the controversial new traffic calming measures they have introduced around here    Brooke Road /Evering Rd, no left turn , blocked Maury Rd / Evering Rd (Cycle only) and Downs Rd (Rectory Rd end) Cycle only. They've put bollards and planters down to block the roads , but you can still drive through,  so drivers were still going though.  Cameras & fines will be next , does make driving to Stokie more of a faff , which I guess is the point of them.


----------



## andysays (Sep 11, 2020)

These have gone around Stamford Hill recently


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 11, 2020)

andysays said:


> These have gone around Stamford Hill recently
> 
> View attachment 229889



Yes, I noticed yesterday!


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 26, 2020)

heads up Hackney people: if you have a copy of the latest Hackney Today don't throw it out! It came with a big poster by Stik, grafitti guy, and it is going for decent money on ebay. stik hackney today | eBay


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 26, 2020)

andysays said:


> These have gone around Stamford Hill recently
> 
> View attachment 229889


not just stamford hill, there are ones down the street saying "hackney" too.


----------



## Sue (Sep 27, 2020)

Was in Stamford Hill yesterday. Big crowds of people gathering outside synagogues, no social distancing, no masks. Looks like the messaging isn't getting through.


----------



## Sue (Sep 27, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> heads up Hackney people: if you have a copy of the latest Hackney Today don't throw it out! It came with a big poster by Stik, grafitti guy, and it is going for decent money on ebay. stik hackney today | eBay


Our went in the recycling on Friday...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 27, 2020)

Sue said:


> Was in Stamford Hill yesterday. Big crowds of people gathering outside synagogues, no social distancing, no masks. Looks like the messaging isn't getting through.



It’s actually got slightly better in recent weeks. (Shows you how bad it was...).


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 6, 2020)

Hackney Council vs Sharks








						"Architects still don't understand the role of planning" says Joseph Henry
					

The conflict between the Architecture Foundation-backed Antepavilions and the council has exposed the tension between architects and the planners they should cherish, says Joseph Henry.




					www.dezeen.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 6, 2020)

Youth group Hackney Account have published a report on Policing Hackney 2020 which is good:





						RESEARCH — ACCOUNT
					






					www.accounthackney.org


----------



## ska invita (Oct 6, 2020)

re orthodox jews and Covid, this is an issue in NY too








						New York’s Orthodox community angered over new Covid lockdown
					

Gov Andrew Cuomo plans to meet with the Orthodox community to ‘see if they will agree to live by the rules’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2020)

Sue said:


> Our went in the recycling on Friday...


We never get it any more, they used to deliver it but stopped


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 6, 2020)

Any recommends for an eatery with heated outdoor space in Hackney (or easily reached from Clapton)?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> Any recommends for an eatery with heated outdoor space in Hackney (or easily reached from Clapton)?


Crooked Billet , has booths, heaters,  a big tent , can cope with any weather,  and food is decent. (And easily reached from Clapton   )


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 6, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Crooked Billet , has booths, heaters,  a big tent , can cope with any weather,  and food is decent. (And easily reached from Clapton   )


It's a good shout but we've done it a bit to death unfortunately!  Thanks though - any more?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 15, 2020)

edit blossie33  dunno whether to be proud or terrified of our corner of Hackney.


----------



## Sue (Oct 15, 2020)

God, terrified.


----------



## andysays (Oct 16, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> BoatieBird dunno whether to be proud or terrified of our corner of Hackney.
> 
> View attachment 234507View attachment 234508


Are you somewhere in that purple bit?

There are huge differences in a very small area shown there. I live in the light green area between St Ann's Road and West Green Road, where the rate is shown as only 10-50, compared to 400+


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 16, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> BoatieBird dunno whether to be proud or terrified of our corner of Hackney.
> 
> View attachment 234507View attachment 234508



I think you've mixed me up with someone else!
I'm in rural south northants


----------



## klang (Oct 16, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> It's a good shout but we've done it a bit to death unfortunately!  Thanks though - any more?


pub on the park?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> BoatieBird dunno whether to be proud or terrified of our corner of Hackney.
> 
> View attachment 234507View attachment 234508


----------



## klang (Oct 16, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> BoatieBird dunno whether to be proud or terrified of our corner of Hackney.
> 
> View attachment 234507View attachment 234508


fuck!!!


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh dear    I'm in the purple bit!
I can see why there have been particular references to the orthodox Jewish community as Stamford Hill, parts of Upper Clapton and South Tottenham are where they mostly live.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2020)

andysays said:


> Are you somewhere in that purple bit?
> 
> There are huge differences in a very small area shown there. I live in the light green area between St Ann's Road and West Green Road, where the rate is shown as only 10-50, compared to 400+


So not in hackney then


----------



## klang (Oct 16, 2020)

andysays said:


> I live in the light green area between St Ann's Road and West Green Road,


we are neighbours.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2020)

littleseb said:


> we are neighbours.


Everybody needs good neighbours


----------



## klang (Oct 16, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Oh dear    I'm in the purple bit!
> I can see why there have been particular references to the orthodox Jewish community as Stamford Hill, parts of Upper Clapton and South Tottenham are where they mostly live.


we spoke about this before, but yesterday I was in Stamford Hill on foot for the first time in quite a while. It was a very worrying experience.


----------



## klang (Oct 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Everybody needs good neighbours


he's probably that anonymous one who keeps calling the council on me


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2020)

littleseb said:


> he's probably the anonymous one who keeps calling the council on me


Neighbours should be there for one another


----------



## klang (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 16, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> I think you've mixed me up with someone else!
> I'm in rural south northants


Ooops! Apologies. Will have to find out who I thought you were now 

yep it was Blossie.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 16, 2020)

andysays said:


> Are you somewhere in that purple bit?
> 
> There are huge differences in a very small area shown there. I live in the light green area between St Ann's Road and West Green Road, where the rate is shown as only 10-50, compared to 400+



yeah I am in the bottom left of the purple bit.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 16, 2020)

littleseb said:


> we spoke about this before, but yesterday I was in Stamford Hill on foot for the first time in quite a while. It was a very worrying experience.



To be honest, I have gone past the stage of being particularly worried for myself. I don't mix with any other households - apart from speaking to my neighbours in the block (none of whom seem to know anyone who has been infected) and all my close family live outside the UK.
I am as careful as I can be - that's all I can do, I'm not so young now    and probably more likely to die of something else!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 16, 2020)

To be fair the stats just make clear what we’ve been saying on here for a few months now. There are large gatherings of people both indoors and outside still going on.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 16, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Ooops! Apologies. Will have to find out who I thought you were now
> 
> yep it was Blossie.



Well, I am a Midlander too - from Birmingham


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2020)

littleseb said:


>




Takes on a new meaning in lockdown


----------



## klang (Oct 16, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> To be honest, I have gone past the stage of being particularly worried for myself. I don't mix with any other households - apart from speaking to my neighbours in the block (none of whom seem to know anyone who has been infected) and all my close family live outside the UK.
> I am as careful as I can be - that's all I can do, I'm not so young now    and probably more likely to die of something else!


same here.
was meaning 'worried' in a general, not personal sense.
worried for my neighbours and my community.


----------



## andysays (Oct 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> So not in hackney then


As I'm sure I've made clear before, I live in Tottenham, but work in Hackney.

I travel through the purple area frequently, both on my journey to and from work and (most days) during my working day.

My point was mostly about the huge differences in infection rates in different local areas, which is masked somewhat when looking at figures on a whole-borough level.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 16, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Ooops! Apologies. Will have to find out who I thought you were now



I nominate pinkmonkey as the person you were thinking of. Though I think she too has moved out of the manor!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 16, 2020)

andysays said:


> As I'm sure I've made clear before, I live in Tottenham, but work in Hackney.
> 
> I travel through the purple area frequently, both on my journey to and from work and (most days) during my working day.
> 
> My point was mostly about the huge differences in infection rates in different local areas, which is masked somewhat when looking at figures on a whole-borough level.



I think this is a good point as the infection rate in Stamford Hill has consistenly been much higher than the rest of Hackney. At points it was higher here than in other places in the country that had local lockdowns. 

The implications of this aren't great but it does raise the possibility of enforcing a very localised lockdown to control the spread of the virus. I honestly don't know what I think about that - roadblocks etc would hardly be a good look.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 16, 2020)

alsoknownas said:


> I nominate pinkmonkey as the person you were thinking of. Though I think she too has moved out of the manor!



I got my Bs mixed up - Blossie and Boatiebird... but we can add pinkmonkey in too, why not they are all great


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> edit blossie33  dunno whether to be proud or terrified of our corner of Hackney.
> 
> View attachment 234507View attachment 234508


Case rate in my area , (Upper Clapton)  half that of Stamford Hill , I can walk there in 20 minutes.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 16, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Case rate in my area , (Upper Clapton)  half that of Stamford Hill , I can walk there in 20 minutes.



I would advise against that at the moment unless you have to marty21


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I think this is a good point as the infection rate in Stamford Hill has consistenly been much higher than the rest of Hackney. At points it was higher here than in other places in the country that had local lockdowns.
> 
> The implications of this aren't great but it does raise the possibility of enforcing a very localised lockdown to control the spread of the virus. I honestly don't know what I think about that - roadblocks etc would hardly be a good look.


Possibly the message still not getting through to the Orthodox folk up there. I know from walking around there regularly on my state sanctioned exercise that there were huge extended family groups hanging out at various religious festivals,  having bbqs and that.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 16, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Possibly the message still not getting through to the Orthodox folk up there. I know from walking around there regularly on my state sanctioned exercise that there were huge extended family groups hanging out at various religious festivals,  having bbqs and that.



I think some are getting the message and some aren't. It's quite complicated as there are different sects with different leaders who have taken different views from what I can make out. 

My impression that in some cases there is a general culture of wanting to be your own society and follow your own rules and laws and culturally this means a kind of rebelliousness and lack of engagement with government advice. And an absolute priority on doing what religious law and cultural norms dictate including big gatherings.

So it's a mess. I'm by no means an expert but there was a great irony in Passover celebrations April - during which Jewish people here celebrated being spared from an ancient plague and possibly exposed themselves to a modern one.


----------



## andysays (Oct 18, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> edit blossie33  dunno whether to be proud or terrified of our corner of Hackney.
> 
> View attachment 234507View attachment 234508





That purple 400+ area has now expanded to cover Stamford Hill South


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2020)

Ex urban Paulie Tandoori drinks here , it's  a decent boozer.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 20, 2020)

I walked passed there yesterday - I've never really noticed the name of the pub - I just had to Google to see where it was!


----------



## Sue (Oct 20, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> I walked passed there yesterday - I've never really noticed the name of the pub - I just had to Google to see where it was!


It's a good pub. And you can eat pizza from the takeaway next while you have a drink.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 22, 2020)

No clue what this is but assume relates to a new testing centre?


----------



## Sue (Oct 22, 2020)

Where is that, Fozzie Bear? Stamford Hill somewhere?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> No clue what this is but assume relates to a new testing centre? View attachment 235389


It's the emergency planning people who also do CCTV, based at the back of stoke newington town hall


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> It's the emergency planning people who also do CCTV, based at the back of stoke newington town hall



I think the Civil Protection are the people who come around to see what's going on in the community?
Just coming back on the bus from Dalston I've just seen three of the officers speaking to the street drinkers who sit around at the Stamford Hill junction - probably about social distancing!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> I think the Civil Protection are the people who come around to see what's going on in the community?
> Just coming back on the bus from Dalston I've just seen three of the officers speaking to the street drinkers who sit around at the Stamford Hill junction - probably about social distancing!


Just checked, they are def part of emergency planning, but a global pandemic must tick the emergency boxes


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> I walked passed there yesterday - I've never really noticed the name of the pub - I just had to Google to see where it was!


It's a nice boozer.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Just checked, they are def part of emergency planning, but a global pandemic must tick the emergency boxes



I've seen them speaking to the drinkers on a number of occasions, they were from the Council and definitely not police - I could be wrong about what department they are from though.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 22, 2020)

Sue said:


> Where is that, Fozzie Bear? Stamford Hill somewhere?



Yeah near the little park - Allen’s Gardens - near me.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 22, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah near the little park - Allen’s Gardens - near me.



Oh yes! I recognise the wall mural now.
I love that little park, a real secret garden


----------



## Sue (Oct 22, 2020)

Just looked it up as didn't recognise the name. I have been in there, didn't know it was called that.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah near the little park - Allen’s Gardens - near me.


Ooh, never heard of that , one for a walk at some point.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 22, 2020)

The garden has an interesting history








						Allens Gardens: Tranquillity in the city - The Mother Hood
					

Allens Gardens are now one of Hackney’s most unusual green spaces, tucked away behind Bethune Road in Stoke Newington.




					themother-hood.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 22, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> The garden has an interesting history
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! It’s a lovely sorta hidden space.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 22, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yes! It’s a lovely sorta hidden space.


Weirdly has a huge rare tree in it also, I just remembered:








						Discover where one of the world's tallest and rarest tree species grows in Hackney
					

Towering at up to 300ft - or 36 storeys high - the coastal redwood is the skyscraper of the natural world. It is also one of the largest, rarest and most ancient species of tree in the world.  They are native to California, on the west coast of North America, and they languish, tragically, on...




					news.hackney.gov.uk


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 23, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Weirdly has a huge rare tree in it also, I just remembered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had heard about the redwood tree but I haven't been able to figure out which of the trees it is yet    should be obvious I know!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 23, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> I had heard about the redwood tree but I haven't been able to figure out which of the trees it is yet    should be obvious I know!



Heh! It’s on the eastern edge by the railway line.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 23, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Heh! It’s on the eastern edge by the railway line.



Ah right, thanks!
I'll take a better look when I next walk through


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Heh! It’s on the eastern edge by the railway line.


Just been there , wasn't sure which one was the redwood   it didn't appear to stand out , maybe I need to leave it for a few decades . It is a lovely park though, well hidden,  I walked past an entrance on Bethune  Road.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Just been there , wasn't sure which one was the redwood   it didn't appear to stand out , maybe I need to leave it for a few decades . It is a lovely park though, well hidden,  I walked past an entrance on Bethune  Road.


You were wearing your ghillie suit?


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 23, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Just been there , wasn't sure which one was the redwood   it didn't appear to stand out , maybe I need to leave it for a few decades . It is a lovely park though, well hidden,  I walked past an entrance on Bethune  Road.



Glad it isn't just me who finds it hard to spot


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 23, 2020)

TBF I only know where it is because I went on a tree walk around the place with esteemed Hackney tree person Russel Miller.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 23, 2020)

In other news The Happy Man Tree was voted Tree of the Year  , but will still be knocked down.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 23, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> In other news The Happy Man Tree was voted Tree of the Year  , but will still be knocked down.



Glad to hear that at least - I voted for it   
I did read they had lost the appeal for the tree to be saved though


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2020)

Was just looking at the updated Covid stuff. Am I imagining it or were there not three wards before? Now there are four and think SH North and S Tottenham are even worse than before. (The other two are SH South and West.)  









						Official UK Coronavirus Dashboard
					

GOV.UK Coronavirus dashboard




					coronavirus-staging.data.gov.uk
				




ETA ST +15.9% and SH North +21.8% in the last seven days. Fuck.


----------



## andysays (Oct 25, 2020)

Sue said:


> Was just looking at the updated Covid stuff. Am I imagining it or were there not three wards before? Now there are four and think SH North and S Tottenham are even worse than before. (The other two are SH South and West.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not imagining it.
Two weeks ago there were two, SH north and south Tottenham. 
A week ago there were 3, those two and SH south.
This week they're joined by SH west.
From what I can see, this looks like the biggest concentration in the whole of London.


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2020)

andysays said:


> You're not imagining it.
> Two weeks ago there were two, SH north and south Tottenham.
> A week ago there were 3, those two and SH south.
> This week they're joined by SH west.
> From what I can see, this looks like the biggest concentration in the whole of London.


Has anyone on here living in those areas had any additional info/advice about this? It's very strange this doesn't really seem to be being mentioned locally*, given that's quite a big area/a lot of people.

*In my bit of Hackney anyway.


----------



## andysays (Oct 25, 2020)

Sue said:


> Has anyone on here living in those areas had any additional info/advice about this? It's very strange this doesn't really seem to be being mentioned locally*, given that's quite a big area/a lot of people.
> 
> *In my bit of Hackney anyway.


I don't live there, but I do work there and will be enquiring at work tomorrow if there is any new guidance given the new situation. 

Do you live in the area now coloured purple?


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2020)

andysays said:


> I don't live there, but I do work there and will be enquiring at work tomorrow if there is any new guidance given the new situation.
> 
> Do you live in the area now coloured purple?


No where I am is way lower which is why I was wondering about info for those who live there. Don't remember there being anything recent in the local press, for example. 

(I was talking to a friend yesterday who lives near the border with SH South and who had no idea how bad things were there. Noticed the changes when i was looking for the link to send him.)


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 26, 2020)

I live in SH - Springfield ward which I assume is classed as north ..and no, I haven't heard anything particular about the increase since we received a leaflet a few weeks ago. Other than that, there are the notices on the lamp posts which have been around a while.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Sue (Oct 26, 2020)

Is that a bit weird? Why would you care? (I wouldn't if they set one up outside my flat.)

ETA Ah okay, now I've read the article  seems the concerns are around blocking access to a play area which seems fair enough.


----------



## andysays (Oct 26, 2020)

Spotted today


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 26, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


>




Ahhhh ...that's solved a mystery, I walked at the back of those flats a couple of days ago, coming through from Allen's Gardens.
I noticed that some steel fencing was in the process up being put up and wondered why - it looked very strange, it was quite high and there were gates and walkways.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sue said:


> Is that a bit weird? Why would you care? (I wouldn't if they set one up outside my flat.)
> 
> ETA Ah okay, now I've read the article  seems the concerns are around blocking access to a play area which seems fair enough.



Yes, it was definitely blocking access to the play area.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 26, 2020)

Article in Hackney Citizen on FB with photos of the fence.








						Stamford Hill residents raise concerns over Covid test centre on their block - Hackney Citizen
					

Mayor says there is 'no public health risk' at Sandford Court but accepts 'communications could have been better' after residents report being given just 12 hours' notice




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## Sue (Oct 28, 2020)

Once upon a time in Hackney: 80s photos of poverty, protest – and partying
					

In the 80s, a group of residents were given cameras to document the London borough. Now, their work has come to light showing the passionate spirit of a lost era




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 28, 2020)

This by Ken Worpole was a good read:








						Mick Hugo obituary
					

Other Lives: Merchant seaman turned builder who helped set up Hackney Housing Co-operative in London




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 28, 2020)

slightly bemused by this:









						Stolen: Thousands of prints by street artist Stik intended as a ‘gift for Hackney residents’ are sold online instead
					

Police have launched an investigation after thousands of Stik prints which should have been distributed in Hackney Council’s paper “as...




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 28, 2020)

I never got that issue, with or without a print.


----------



## Sue (Oct 28, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I never got that issue, with or without a print.


Yeah, I though that was weird. A pile arrived in our communal hall (first time in ages) and I put them in the recycling after they'd been kicking about for a while. Who knew they were a gift to Hackney residents?  🤷‍♀️


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 28, 2020)

No, we didn't get them in our flats either.
I only knew about it when a friend was asking on FB if anyone had one in a certain colour they didn't want


----------



## andysays (Nov 2, 2020)

Looks like cases in the Stamford Hill area have dropped to below 400 per 100,000.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2020)

andysays said:


> Looks like cases in the Stamford Hill area have dropped to below 400 per 100,000.


Only no one knows due to the world-beating track and trace


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 27, 2020)

More about the Covid test centre at Sandford Court   









						Sandford Court residents speak out over 'stress and anxiety' caused by Covid test centre - Hackney Citizen
					

Health boss says station poses 'no health risk' as Serco undertakes retraining for staff on site following 'teething problems'




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks blossie33 - interesting seeing some reasons for the other proposed sites being discounted.

The testing centre blocks one of my morning walk routes and it is depressing seeing it all.  That estate looks to have a pretty great community spirit too - lots of barbecues and parties in the summer.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 27, 2020)

Yes, I must admit I haven't been into Allen's Gardens since the testing centre went up   
We know they need to put these centres somewhere but I do sympathise with the residents there, it isn't a very large space and they are right up against the metal fences at the back


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2020)

I know it's not Hackney but...

Wandered across Walthamstow Wetlands this afternoon. Never been there before -- generally walk up the other side, along the Lee Navigation. Thought it was great and really like that they've separated walkers out from cyclists etc as means you don't have to constantly pay attention. Wasn't completely sure where I was going but I quite like wandering randomly as reckon I'll generally end up somewhere I recognise. And sure enough, next thing I was at Springfield Marina. Must go back and have another look and maybe go across Walthamstow Marshes.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2020)

Sue said:


> I know it's not Hackney but...
> 
> Wandered across Walthamstow Wetlands this afternoon. Never been there before -- generally walk up the other side, along the Lee Navigation. Thought it was great and really like that they've separated walkers out from cyclists etc as means you don't have to constantly pay attention. Wasn't completely sure where I was going but I quite like wandering randomly as reckon I'll generally end up somewhere I recognise. And sure enough, next thing I was at Springfield Marina. Must go back and have another look and maybe go across Walthamstow Marshes.


It's good walking ! I often walk up to Tottenham lock , then back through the Wetlands and Walthamstow Marshes & Leyton Marsh. I'm just back from a walk around Hackney Marshes up to the Olympic Site then through Homerton/Lower Clapton.


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2020)

marty21 said:


> It's good walking ! I often walk up to Tottenham lock , then back through the Wetlands and Walthamstow Marshes & Leyton Marsh. I'm just back from a walk around Hackney Marshes up to the Olympic Site then through Homerton/Lower Clapton.



I walked up and across Clapton Common (stopping for a look at the outside of the Victorian Sex Cult Church as is my wont), through Markfield Park, across the bridge at Tottenham Hale, then through the Wetlands and home via Springfield Park. Must check out Walthamstow and Leyton Marshes now. 

Going for a walk with a friend tomorrow but think dogs aren't allowed up that way so will probably do Hackney Marshes.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2020)

Sue said:


> I walked up and across Clapton Common (stopping for a look at the outside of the Victorian Sex Cult Church as is my wont), through Markfield Park, across the bridge at Tottenham Hale, then through the Wetlands and home via Springfield Park. Must check out Walthamstow and Leyton Marshes now.
> 
> Going for a walk with a friend tomorrow but think dogs aren't allowed up that way so will probably do Hackney Marshes.


Pretty much done that walk , who  doesn't like a Victorian Sex Cult Church?


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Pretty much done that walk , who  doesn't like a Victorian Sex Cult Church?


I really want to look inside but it's always locked (even before Covid). And I don't think I could get away with pretending to be Georgian Orthodox.


----------



## andysays (Nov 28, 2020)

Sue said:


> ...Victorian Sex Cult Church...





marty21 said:


> ...Victorian Sex Cult Church...


What Victorian Sex Cult Church is this then?


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 28, 2020)

Yes, the church has a fascinating history, a friend told me about it when I first moved to Stamford Hill. I'd never heard of the Agapemonites before - love the animals round the spire!
I'm glad the Georgian Orthodox have taken it on, it was unused when I was first in the area, I have walked passed on a Sunday when there had been a service and the door was open - I was very tempted to go and have a look    they probably wouldn't mind.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2020)

andysays said:


> What Victorian Sex Cult Church is this then?











						Agapemonites - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




These religious sex cultists built it , it's near Clapton Common.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 28, 2020)

andysays said:


> What Victorian Sex Cult Church is this then?



It's in Rookwood Road, next to Stamford Hill bus garage.









						Agapemonites - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 28, 2020)

Snap


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2020)

andysays said:


> What Victorian Sex Cult Church is this then?











						Agapemonites - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








						Descendants of 'sex-obsessed' leader of Victorian cult that scandalised society lose claim for £1m
					

Agapemonite messianic movement, Victorian cult, John Hugh Smyth-Piggot, UK




					culteducation.com
				





			(Former) Agapemonite Church of the Ark of the Covenant, Upper Clapton, London (Exterior)


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2020)

(We're all over the Victorian Sex Cults on this thread  .)


----------



## andysays (Nov 28, 2020)

Oh yeah, _that_ Victorian Sex Cult Church.

(I've noticed the building, but wasn't aware of its history)


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2020)

andysays said:


> Oh yeah, _that_ Victorian Sex Cult Church.
> 
> (I've noticed the building, but wasn't aware of its history)


Every day's a (Victorian Sex Cult) school day  .


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2020)

Sue said:


> Every day's a (Victorian Sex Cult) school day  .


Victorian Sex Cults bring all the boys to our yard


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Victorian Sex Cults bring all the boys to our yard


More like all the girls but...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 28, 2020)

andysays said:


> What Victorian Sex Cult Church is this then?



Well this one:





						The Church of the Good Shepherd
					

This is a church that was built for the Agapemonites... on the Shady Old Lady's Guide to London.



					www.shadyoldlady.com
				




oops everyone else got there first, for shame

Sue yes Walthamstow Wetlands is really nice.

I went the other way today - west to Woodberry Wetlands and then had a look at the silver lady on Newington Green.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 28, 2020)

I think FB has picked up on my Google search for the Agapemonites church - it's just suggested a book for me - '111 Churches in London that you shouldn't miss'


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> I think FB has picked up on my Google search for the Agapemonites church - it's just suggested a book for me - '111 Churches in London that you shouldn't miss'


Next it'll be '1001 Sex Cults you'll want to join.'


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 9, 2020)

Might be quite interesting, to be screened on YouTube at 7pm tomorrow, 10th December









						Local photographer Alan Denney to chart the history of the A10 road in virtual event hosted by the Hackney Society - Hackney Citizen
					

Denney dips into his formidable archive tomorrow to map the changes in the borough over the past 40 years, and will later take part in a live Q&A




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## Sue (Dec 9, 2020)

So the Covid numbers round here seem to be going back up -- we're at 263:100 000. Stamford Hill looks better, seems to be more Clapton/Hackney Downs/Homerton now.  And north/eastish.   









						Official UK Coronavirus Dashboard
					

GOV.UK Coronavirus dashboard




					coronavirus.data.gov.uk


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2020)

Sue said:


> So the Covid numbers round here seem to be going back up -- we're at 263:100 000. Stamford Hill looks better, seems to be more Clapton/Hackney Downs/Homerton now.  And north/eastish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ffs , I haven't been back to the Billet since it reopened,  the whole substantial meal thing jars with me #eatingischeating . Haven't noticed it being full & noisy tbf, or any other outrageous covid behaviour around  Clapton.


----------



## Sue (Dec 9, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Ffs , I haven't been back to the Billet since it reopened,  the whole substantial meal thing jars with me #eatingischeating . Haven't noticed it being full & noisy tbf, or any other outrageous covid behaviour around  Clapton.


Not sure we were _completely_ blaming you tbf...


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Dec 11, 2020)

Grimness on Stamford Hill, hope that it wasn't deliberate:

Five injured after car mounts pavement and ploughs into pedestrians

Five injured after car mounts pavement in Stamford Hill 

Road closed from Holmleigh Rd to presumably Cazenove Rd.


----------



## klang (Dec 11, 2020)

fuck!


----------



## andysays (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh my goodness    not far down the road from me - I did hear alot of sirens this morning, more than usual.
So very sorry for those people.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 11, 2020)

Looks like it’s being considered an accident and there are no fatalities. Grim though.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Dec 11, 2020)

Vid of it happening on Twitter


----------



## klang (Dec 11, 2020)

Stamford Hill traffic can be well dangerous for cyclists.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Dec 11, 2020)

Got knocked off my bike opposite there last winter by a bloke pulling out of Morrison's while on his phone, thankfully no injuries or bike damage as he was driving so slowly but glad that there wasn't any traffic coming up behind me at the time.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 11, 2020)

I've just walked down to Stokey, all the main road was closed from Stamford Hill library down to Manor Road, not sure where they are sending the buses.

I could see that the car had gone into the bus stop first as the advertising panel was all smashed - maybe some of the injured were standing there? Wonder what caused him to swerve like that?   

It's the first day of Hannuka today and the children are off school so it's very busy round there - Friday as well.


----------



## andysays (Dec 11, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> I've just walked down to Stokey, all the main road was closed from Stamford Hill library down to Manor Road, not sure where they are sending the buses.
> 
> I could see that the car had gone into the bus stop first as the advertising panel was all smashed - maybe some of the injured were standing there? Wonder what caused him to swerve like that?
> 
> It's the first day of Hannuka today and the children are off school so it's very busy round there - Friday as well.


Buses which would normally go down Stamford Hill are now going along Clapton Common and Upper Clapton Road, then turning into Northwold Road to get though to SN Common.

Traffic in the whole area is predictably chaotic.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 11, 2020)

andysays said:


> Buses which would normally go down Stamford Hill are now going along Clapton Common and Upper Clapton Road, then turning into Northwold Road to get though to SN Common.
> 
> Traffic in the whole area is predictably chaotic.



Yes, I can imagine


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2020)

andysays said:


> Buses which would normally go down Stamford Hill are now going along Clapton Common and Upper Clapton Road, then turning into Northwold Road to get though to SN Common.
> 
> Traffic in the whole area is predictably chaotic.


a taste of brexit to come


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 11, 2020)

People seem to be saying that someone overheard the driver telling the cops his brakes failed.

This hasn't stopped the twitter rumour mill going into overdrive about it being terrorism though.


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2020)

andysays said:


> Buses which would normally go down Stamford Hill are now going along Clapton Common and Upper Clapton Road, then turning into Northwold Road to get though to SN Common.
> 
> Traffic in the whole area is predictably chaotic.


And probably not helped by the gas mains replacement work that's going on too....


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2020)

Sue said:


> And probably not helped by the gas mains replacement work that's going on too....


yeh but it wouldn't be hackney if it wasn't chaotic


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> I've just walked down to Stokey, all the main road was closed from Stamford Hill library down to Manor Road, not sure where they are sending the buses.
> 
> I could see that the car had gone into the bus stop first as the advertising panel was all smashed - maybe some of the injured were standing there? Wonder what caused him to swerve like that?
> 
> It's the first day of Hannuka today and the children are off school so it's very busy round there - Friday as well.


I walked up earlier , all the buses that normally go up Stamford Hill were being diverted down Northwold Rd to Clapton , big diversion, they'd have to go back to Stamford Hill via Upper Clapton Road , then turn on to Seven Sisters Road at the crossroads at Stamford Hill .


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but it wouldn't be hackney if it wasn't chaotic


I do wonder how the fuck they got a permit to start work at 7am (including on Saturdays) and 8am on a Sunday. They've finally packed up outside my flat but after a couple of weeks of really loud noise and early starts. (I know it's essential work and all that but seriously, 7 o'clock on a Saturday morning after putting up with it all week.  )


----------



## andysays (Dec 11, 2020)

Sue said:


> And probably not helped by the gas mains replacement work that's going on too....


Where's that? There are so many different roadworks going on atm that I've lost track...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2020)

Sue said:


> I do wonder how the fuck they got a permit to start work at 7am (including on Saturdays) and 8am on a Sunday. They've finally packed up outside my flat but after a couple of weeks of really loud noise and early starts. (I know it's essential work and all that but seriously, 7 o'clock on a Saturday morning after putting up with it all week.  )


i am sure no bung would ever be offered or accepted


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2020)

andysays said:


> Where's that? There are so many different roadworks going on atm that I've lost track...


Rectory Rd/Amhurst Rd heading up towards Sandringham Rd and then to London Fields I believe. Apparently they're going to be closing the Sandringham Rd at the Amhurst Rd junction for ages.


----------



## andysays (Dec 11, 2020)

Sue said:


> Rectory Rd/Amhurst Rd heading up towards Sandringham Rd and then to London Fields I believe. Apparently they're going to be closing the Sandringham Rd at the Amhurst Rd junction for ages.


Oh yeah, those gasworks. 

I drove past there this afternoon as it happens, then made a detour along Shacklewell Lane to get to Newington Green and up Green Lanes avoiding the worst of the traffic around Stamford Hill.

And the big green pipes indicate they're for gas...


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Dec 11, 2020)

Another grim video of this morning's accident in Stamford Hill :


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 11, 2020)

A very uneducated guess here - if his breaks had failed and he was trying to turn into the side road it was unfortunate he hit the bus shelter first as that might have propelled the car towards the tree and those people?


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hackney Citizen








						Five injured as car mounts pavement in Stamford Hill accident - Hackney Citizen
					

One person left in life-threatening condition following 'horrendous' crash




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## Sue (Dec 12, 2020)

Anyone any idea what's happening today? Loads of cars with posters on (can't make out what for) driving up and down and continually tooting their horns. 

Have to say after the last few weeks of constant roadwork noise, I'm desperate for some peace so the horn tooting is not making me feel very sympathetic, whatever it's about. 😠


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 12, 2020)

Sue said:


> Anyone any idea what's happening today? Loads of cars with posters on (can't make out what for) driving up and down and continually tooting their horns.
> 
> Have to say after the last few weeks of constant roadwork noise, I'm desperate for some peace so the horn tooting is not making me feel very sympathetic, whatever it's about. 😠



I haven't been far today so I've not seen that but could it be something to do with Hannuka? It was the first day of the holiday yesterday.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2020)

My friend is involved with this. I might try and check it out


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 12, 2020)

That looks good - might go and have a look myself


----------



## Sue (Dec 12, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> I haven't been far today so I've not seen that but could it be something to do with Hannuka? It was the first day of the holiday yesterday.


I could hear someone with a megaphone saying something about freedom so suspect it's something else..?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2020)

editor said:


> My friend is involved with this. I might try and check it out
> 
> View attachment 243215


Might walk there (I reckon its about 45 minutes away)


----------



## Sue (Dec 19, 2020)

They've just updated the numbers and Hackney is looking very purple. My area's now 420 and it's 469 next along one way and 535 the other. Fuck.









						Official UK Coronavirus Dashboard
					

GOV.UK Coronavirus dashboard




					coronavirus.data.gov.uk


----------



## klang (Dec 19, 2020)

For some reason my street is blue but the next street is purple. My local park / play ground blue.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2020)

littleseb said:


> For some reason my street is blue but the next street is purple. My local park / play ground blue.


We're purple. The next street is purple. But if I was a five minute walk away I'd be blue.


----------



## klang (Dec 19, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> We're purple. The next street is purple. But if I was a five minute walk away I'd be blue.


I always thought that the people from my street looked a lot healthier than the ones from the other one.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 21, 2020)

This cheered me up today:











						Hackney School Kids Against The Nazis (1978)
					

“We are black, we are white – we are dynamite!” This short news clip shows a group of kids leafletting outside a school (I’m not sure which one?) and discussing racism and t…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2020)

My street is blue and purple , the upper bit that I'm on is blue, the lower 3rd is purple. I just walked into the badlands ffs.


----------



## Sue (Dec 21, 2020)

marty21 said:


> My street is blue and purple , the upper bit that I'm on is blue, the lower 3rd is purple. I just walked into the badlands ffs.


In my badlands, we're now at a very purpley 527. That's escalated very fast.  Hackney Wick is 854 which is very scary indeed.


----------



## klang (Dec 22, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This cheered me up today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bob Darke 5.36 in the longer film looks so cool!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

Sue said:


> In my badlands, we're now at a very purpley 527. That's escalated very fast.  Hackney Wick is 854 which is very scary indeed.


World beating


----------



## Sue (Dec 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> World beating


Make that an even more world beating 609...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

Sue said:


> Make that an even more world beating 609...


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 31, 2020)

A stabbing round the corner from me in Amhurst Park    I'd been out for a walk and came down the West Bank - could see alot of police cars a bit further down the road.









						Live updates as people told to 'avoid' Hackney after young man stabbed
					

A large police cordon has been put in place




					www.mylondon.news
				




The road is closed now so the 253 and 254 are being diverted.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 31, 2020)

there was a minor stabbing just down the road from there on upper clapton road last sunday afternoon, they didn't block the road ther was just a cordon round the stretch of pavement.


----------



## klang (Dec 31, 2020)

Horrible


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 31, 2020)

Sadly not an uncommon occurrence


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 31, 2020)

I wouldn't have known it had happened if I hadn't been walking past, it wasn't very well reported: UPDATED: Police probe Assault  in Hackney – UKNIP


----------



## klang (Dec 31, 2020)

Earlier in the year somebody got stabbed bang outside my front door. Had to pass a cordon around my front garden and show ID every time I came home for almost a week.
Was a horribly sad and terrifying experience.


----------



## andysays (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks like the Happy Man tree might be coming down this morning


----------



## andysays (Jan 5, 2021)

Chainsaws going now...


----------



## andysays (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## blossie33 (Jan 5, 2021)

Shame but I'm not really surprised.
Well, we tried - I did sign the petition.


----------



## andysays (Jan 5, 2021)

All gone


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 5, 2021)

Yeah that is really shit. The tree-loving councillor for the ward was uncharacteristically silent on this one for some reason and is now moving out of London. 

The campaign to save the tree was really good and they created a lovely community drop in area around it which was cool to visit when it was warmer. Plus excellent work getting it voted tree of the year.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 5, 2021)

In other news this woman's tenacity in challenging Hackney cops is to be commended and should probably be supported if you are sitting at home earning and have spare dosh because you've not spent two grand on renewing your Oyster card:








						Hold police accountable for arbitrary and degrading strip searches
					

I am a lecturer in social and political philosophy at the University of Nottingham. At the time of this incident, I was a Masters student in London.




					www.crowdjustice.com


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 14, 2021)

The Covid testing centre at Sandford Court has now been moved to a building by Stamford Hill bus garage.









						Sandford Court residents celebrate as Covid test centre relocated - Hackney Citizen
					

The site, which provoked multiple complaints from locals, has moved to a recently vacated bus garage




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## andysays (Jan 14, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> The Covid testing centre at Sandford Court has now been moved to a building by Stamford Hill bus garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure the residents at Sandford are happy about that.

I thought there was already a testing centre very close to Rookwood Road. Certainly there are signs around SH and Clapton Common pointing in that direction.

I mentioned elsewhere that I went for an asymptomatic test the other day, in a test centre in the Shellgrove Community Hall in N16.

Wherever these things are sited they will have an impact on local residents, unfortunately.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 14, 2021)

andysays said:


> I'm sure the residents at Sandford are happy about that.
> 
> I thought there was already a testing centre very close to Rookwood Road. Certainly there are signs around SH and Clapton Common pointing in that direction.
> 
> ...



Yes, there was originally a test centre next to the Jewish school in Egerton Road which joins on to Rookwood. This was while the schools were all closed - I'm guessing that the Jewish community, quite understandably, did not want it there when the children were allowed back. The sign was left there for quite some time after the centre left.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> In other news this woman's tenacity in challenging Hackney cops is to be commended and should probably be supported if you are sitting at home earning and have spare dosh because you've not spent two grand on renewing your Oyster card:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an appalling case. But I doubt it's unique. The cops hate it when anyone questions their actions on the street (donated)


----------



## andysays (Jan 14, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, there was originally a test centre next to the Jewish school in Egerton Road which joins on to Rookwood. This was while the schools were all closed - I'm guessing that the Jewish community, quite understandably, did not want it there when the children were allowed back. The sign was left there for quite some time after the centre left.


That explains it


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 14, 2021)

andysays said:


> That explains it



You're right about there being more centres, I noticed there is now one in the hall behind Stokey library, entrance in the little lane at the side with those cottages opposite - I imagine the people round there are not too thrilled about it!


----------



## andysays (Jan 14, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> You're right about there being more centres, I noticed there is now one in the hall behind Stokey library, entrance in the little lane at the side with those cottages opposite - I imagine the people round there are not too thrilled about it!


Not noticed that one.

That sounds like it's actually closer to Sandford than the Rookwood Road one will be.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 14, 2021)

Must be quite new, I only noticed it on one of my walks last week

Can't see it on the Hackney website but it looks very out of date


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 14, 2021)

Great campaigning by the Sanford Court residents.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 14, 2021)

The Stoke Newington library tests are for people who don't have symptoms (I don't really understand this personally):








						Rapid test site opens in Hackney
					

Testing if you've got symptomsIf you have coronavirus symptoms, even mild ones, you must isolate yourself immediately from other people for 10 days and get a test, online at nhs.uk/coronavirus, by downloading the NHS COVID-19 app, or by calling 119. What are coronavirus symptoms? A high...




					news.hackney.gov.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The Stoke Newington library tests are for people who don't have symptoms (I don't really understand this personally):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about a third of people who have the virus don't display any symptoms and so can unwittingly pass it on i suppose

useful to set people's minds at rest esp if they have a party as my neighbours did the other night


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 14, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The Stoke Newington library tests are for people who don't have symptoms (I don't really understand this personally):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, is that the one behind the library in Edwards Lane then?

A friend was telling me there was a centre where people with no symptoms can get a check near Westminster Cathedral.


----------



## andysays (Jan 14, 2021)

I was told last Monday that Hackney council employees who are still working out in the world now have opportunity to get one of these asymptomatic lateral flow tests, so I got one Tuesday (negative, thankfully).

The testing centre was described as in Stoke Newington, but was actually off Boleyn Road near Newington Green (there was no option to pick the one nearest to you).

I suppose there might be different centres for Hackney employees and non Hackney employees. 

Anyway, it's worth doing if you're concerned about the possibility of passing it on to someone unknowingly .


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 18, 2021)

Up to date Covid testing sites for Hackney listed here...








						Two rapid testing sites for people without Covid symptoms open in Hackney - Hackney Citizen
					

The centres in Dalston and Stoke Newington are aimed at people who cannot work or volunteer from home




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk
				




I see the one in Egerton Road IS still operating but on Sundays only!


----------



## andysays (Jan 18, 2021)

I was back at the Shellgrove Centre for a test today. 

Surprised that I was literally the only person being tested during my brief visit, although at least it meant I was dealt with quickly.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Might be quite interesting, to be screened on YouTube at 7pm tomorrow, 10th December
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2021)

I liked that talk ska invita - there was a good one last night about the "Tottenham Outrage" organised by the Abney Park Cemetary lot (where the cop who was killed by Latvian anarchists after a botched wages heist is buried).


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2021)

In other news, confirmation of something that a lot of people thought was happening but there is little pleasure in being right:









						Covid: Wedding party in Stamford Hill broken up by police
					

The chief rabbi has described the event as a "shameful desecration of all that we hold dear".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> In other news, confirmation of something that a lot of people thought was happening but there is little pleasure in being right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep , not that shocking , on the one hand there has been talk of the Jewish community not adhering to the lockdown because of communication issues, not understanding the rules, but then they block out the windows for a pretty big wedding celebration (I had about 70 at mine) which shows an understanding of the regulations and disregard for them.  

That said , I was amused by the reports of guests fleeing the police when they arrived at the school .


----------



## Sue (Jan 22, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I liked that talk ska invita - there was a good one last night about the "Tottenham Outrage" organised by the Abney Park Cemetary lot (where the cop who was killed by Latvian anarchists after a botched wages heist is buried).


I've never heard of that, Fozzie Bear. Do you know if there's a link to the talk?


----------



## Sue (Jan 22, 2021)

Also this (which is very close to me but completely passed me by...).









						Four officers hurt as they break up 100-strong party in east London
					

‘I was shocked at the size of the gathering. It was a bit upsetting given the high Covid deaths in the UK’




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2021)

Sue said:


> Also this (which is very close to me but completely passed me by...).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passed me by as well , I walk down that way regularly ,only about 15 minutes walk from my gaff.


----------



## klang (Jan 22, 2021)

couple of weeks ago I was working in my studio. when I finished and opened the door the cops were outside, enquiring about a rave that was reported to them


----------



## Sue (Jan 22, 2021)

littleseb said:


> couple of weeks ago I was working in my studio. when I finished and opened the door the cops were outside, enquiring about a rave that was reported to them


Are you pissed off you weren't invited..?


----------



## klang (Jan 22, 2021)

Sue said:


> Are you pissed off you weren't invited..?


just a bit embarrassed how much noise I made.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Yep , not that shocking , on the one hand there has been talk of the Jewish community not adhering to the lockdown because of communication issues, not understanding the rules, but then they block out the windows for a pretty big wedding celebration (I had about 70 at mine) which shows an understanding of the regulations and disregard for them.
> 
> That said , I was amused by the reports of guests fleeing the police when they arrived at the school .



I've probably talked about this before on here but there is a tendency in some bits of the orthodox community to bend or flout the rules generally - around planning, or schools or whatever. I assume this is because religious law always takes precedent. Usually this is just irritating and it does build up resentment. But it has become quite serious during the pandemic. So there are shops on my road that all have notices up - but only in English - saying that masks must be worn, but nobody in the shop is wearing a mask, not the staff or the customers.

Similarly this, from September by someone in the community, suggests that the school where the wedding happened knew exactly what was going on:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2021)

Sue said:


> I've never heard of that, Fozzie Bear. Do you know if there's a link to the talk?



Seems like there is!



I'd recommend it - the delivery is a bit dry but it's such a mad story that it's well worth a watch.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2021)

Looks like you need to click through and watch it on Youtube tho.


----------



## Sue (Jan 22, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Looks like you need to click through and watch it on Youtube tho.


Great, thanks very much.


----------



## Sue (Jan 22, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I've probably talked about this before on here but there is a tendency in some bits of the orthodox community to bend or flout the rules generally - around planning, or schools or whatever. I assume this is because religious law always takes precedent. Usually this is just irritating and it does build up resentment. But it has become quite serious during the pandemic. So there are shops on my road that all have notices up - but only in English - saying that masks must be worn, but nobody in the shop is wearing a mask, not the staff or the customers.
> 
> Similarly this, from September by someone in the community, suggests that the school where the wedding happened knew exactly what was going on:



The school have just been quoted on R4 saying it's deplorable and they knew nothing about it. High up rabbi saying the community would be appalled...

ETA Covid: 400-person wedding party in Stamford Hill broken up by police


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2021)

Sue said:


> The school have just been quoted on R4 saying it's deplorable and they knew nothing about it. Local high up rabbi saying the community would be appalled...



Well they probably have to say that and _maybe _this is the first time it's happened but maybe it isn't... pretty negligent to not know what is happening in your own building, at minimum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Well they probably have to say that and _maybe _this is the first time it's happened but maybe it isn't... pretty negligent to not know what is happening in your own building, at minimum.


precisely what james i said to the watchmen at the palace of westminster in november 1605


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 23, 2021)

Sue said:


> The school have just been quoted on R4 saying it's deplorable and they knew nothing about it. High up rabbi saying the community would be appalled...
> 
> ETA Covid: 400-person wedding party in Stamford Hill broken up by police



I see the number of guests has now been revised to 150.

Thursday, police also broke up a wedding party in north London.
The Met Police originally claimed about 400 guests were at the gathering, but then on Friday said 150 people were present at the Yesodey Hatorah Senior Girls' School.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I've probably talked about this before on here but there is a tendency in some bits of the orthodox community to bend or flout the rules generally - around planning, or schools or whatever. I assume this is because religious law always takes precedent. Usually this is just irritating and it does build up resentment. But it has become quite serious during the pandemic. So there are shops on my road that all have notices up - but only in English - saying that masks must be worn, but nobody in the shop is wearing a mask, not the staff or the customers.
> 
> Similarly this, from September by someone in the community, suggests that the school where the wedding happened knew exactly what was going on:



Yep , I did some work for a Hackney Housing contractor many years ago , worked out of the housing office on Stamford Hill for a while. I spoke to people from Housing Allocations (nearly 20 years ago so unsure of the current situation) but at the time they had Jewish allocation policy that wasn't publicised,  basically it ensured that Jewish applicants were only rehoused in certain areas , mostly Stamford Hill/Clapton borders. 

The planning thing explains the big fences you see in a lot of the big houses on Upper Clapton Rd up towards Stamford Hill & probably in other streets nearby.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I see the number of guests has now been revised to 150.
> 
> Thursday, police also broke up a wedding party in north London.
> The Met Police originally claimed about 400 guests were at the gathering, but then on Friday said 150 people were present at the Yesodey Hatorah Senior Girls' School.


Slightly amusing in a strange way , I saw comments on Twitter from right wing types, assuming it was Muslims who were holding the wedding , and basically saying typical of that religion , before back tracking slightly when they realised it was a Jewish wedding .


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 23, 2021)

Yes, some peoples assumptions can be interesting!


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, some peoples assumptions can be interesting!


Yes, I'm unclear on whether these right wing types hate Jews or Muslims more or if they hate them both equally.


----------



## andysays (Jan 23, 2021)

Sue said:


> Yes, I'm unclear on whether these right wing types hate Jews or Muslims more or if they hate them both equally.


At least they're in favour of equality where hatred of others is concerned.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I see the number of guests has now been revised to 150.
> 
> Thursday, police also broke up a wedding party in north London.
> The Met Police originally claimed about 400 guests were at the gathering, but then on Friday said 150 people were present at the Yesodey Hatorah Senior Girls' School.


Cops in can't count shock


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 23, 2021)

It’s all happening:


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2021)

Sue said:


> Yes, I'm unclear on whether these right wing types hate Jews or Muslims more or if they hate them both equally.


It is confusing , they hate the Muslims , but do they like Jews because they are sometime enemies, or do they hate the Jews because of their control of the media and banks .


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It is confusing , the hate the Muslims , but do they like Jews because they are sometime enemies, or do they hate the Jews because of their control of the media and banks .


i think it averages out over time


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It’s all happening:



Trying to work out what pub it is , looks like an old Irish pub, an "old man's pub" , not may of them left , thinking the Railway? By Dalston Station,  was that still operating?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i think it averages out over time


Difficult to keep up with them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Trying to work out what pub it is , looks like an old Irish pub, an "old man's pub" , not may of them left , thinking the Railway? By Dalston Station,  was that still operating?


no the railway's gone a while back


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Trying to work out what pub it is , looks like an old Irish pub, an "old man's pub" , not may of them left , thinking the Railway? By Dalston Station,  was that still operating?


not the kingsland... dk which pub it is and handicapped by not going on the piss like i used to


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2021)

littleseb said:


> couple of weeks ago I was working in my studio. when I finished and opened the door the cops were outside, enquiring about a rave that was reported to them


you've got yourself a rep now


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> not the kingsland... dk which pub it is and handicapped by not going on the piss like i used to


Yeah, the Kingsland is a lot bigger . The Railway was like a large front room.


----------



## klang (Jan 23, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It is confusing , the hate the Muslims , but do they like Jews because they are sometime enemies, or do they hate the Jews because of their control of the media and banks .


you're not the first to find right wing ideology confusing.


----------



## klang (Jan 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> no the railway's gone a while back


sourdough pizza joint for a while


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2021)

littleseb said:


> sourdough pizza joint for a while


yeh think that's gone now too


----------



## klang (Jan 23, 2021)

for


Pickman's model said:


> yeh think that's gone now too


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Trying to work out what pub it is , looks like an old Irish pub, an "old man's pub" , not may of them left , thinking the Railway? By Dalston Station,  was that still operating?


Looks like the Kingsland. The Railway closed some years ago.


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> not the kingsland... dk which pub it is and handicapped by not going on the piss like i used to


I think it is -- it's got the bar on that side and the toilets up the back.


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2021)

littleseb said:


> sourdough pizza joint for a while



The Fed by Water vegan Italian place was in there for a bit (moved across the road from the unit next to the shopping centre) then it became the pizza place which was open for literally a couple of months maximum. It's been empty for ages. (Can you tell I walk past it every day...?


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2021)

Sue said:


> I think it is -- it's got the bar on that side and the toilets up the back.



ETA Or could be Molly Blooms just south of Dalston Junction. I've never been in but think it's maybe green inside?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2021)

Sue said:


> ETA Or could be Molly Blooms just south of Dalston Junction. I've never been in but think it's maybe green inside?


Molly bloom from Ulysses I think which would go with picture of Joyce


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2021)

Sue said:


> ETA Or could be Molly Blooms just south of Dalston Junction. I've never been in but think it's maybe green inside?


And the bogs in there are up the back


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 24, 2021)

😮









						Covid: Hackney railway arch rave attended by '300 people'
					

Police say organisers padlocked the door from the inside to stop officers getting in.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Sue (Jan 24, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> 😮
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS, some people really need to get a grip.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 24, 2021)

Not quite in Hackney , just over the border in Waltham Forest .


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 24, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> 😮
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wins the award for the “Rave most likely to be shutdown.” Was a stones throw from central  Hackney, muppets in all ways.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 24, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Wins the award for the “Rave most likely to be shutdown.” Was a stones through from central  Hackney, muppets in all ways.



Yes indeed!


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 7, 2021)

1893 - courtesy of the History of Stoke Newington FB page


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> 1893 - courtesy of the History of Stoke Newington FB page
> 
> View attachment 253171


Jim was no brute


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Jim was no brute



Absolutely!
Poor guy, I bet he enjoyed his amble around


----------



## Sue (Feb 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Jim was no brute


He was of colossal proportions!

Thanks for sharing, blossie33. Love random stuff like that.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2021)

Sue said:


> He was of colossal proportions!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, blossie33. Love random stuff like that.


I can imagine a Victorian street drinker sitting there , innocently taking a sip , seeing a massive elephant rampaging through gardens , looking at his bottle with a confused face ,looking at Jim, then shrugging and having another sip.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 7, 2021)

Just checked out George Sanger  😮 






						Lord George Sanger - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2021)

I got a bit upset by Jim’s story this morning because I figured he was looking for his elephant friends.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2021)

The Sanger story is wild though!


----------



## andysays (Feb 7, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Just checked out George Sanger  😮
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I may have posted about Jim the elephant's adventures here before.

First heard the story last year at an exhibition to mark the 150th (I think) anniversary of Finsbury Park.

The depot where he escaped from was apparently quite near where I now live, but I haven't managed to locate it exactly. Was hoping to recreate the complete route, though info is a little vague.

I note from your link that


> In 1871, the Sanger brothers bought Astley's Amphitheatre for £11,000 and George Sanger ran it for 28 years until *the LCC ordered it to be closed in 1893*


ie the year that Jim went on his rampage


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 7, 2021)

Poor Jim, I wonder what happened to him  
Yes, it would be interesting to know whereabouts in Tottenham the animals were based.
Sorry - I didn't remember you'd mentioned it before!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 7, 2021)

Chatsworth Road Sunday Market is back in a very small way , the last couple of Sundays. About 5 stalls .


----------



## andysays (Feb 7, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Poor Jim, I wonder what happened to him
> Yes, *it would be interesting to know whereabouts in Tottenham the animals were based*.
> Sorry - I didn't remember you'd mentioned it before!


My recollection is that it was on or near Woodlands Park Road, which runs between St Anns Road and West Green Road.


----------



## klang (Feb 7, 2021)

andysays said:


> My recollection is that it was on or near Woodlands Park Road, which runs between St Anns Road and West Green Road.


there is certainly an ice cream van graveyard.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 7, 2021)

andysays said:


> My recollection is that it was on or near Woodlands Park Road, which runs between St Anns Road and West Green Road.



That's interesting, not too far from me in Stamford Hill then. I sort of imagined it would be further up in the Tottenham area.


----------



## andysays (Feb 7, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> That's interesting, not too far from me in Stamford Hill then. I sort of imagined it would be further up in the Tottenham area.


Jim the elephant certainly seems to have taken a round about route to get from there to Bruce Grove


----------



## marty21 (Feb 14, 2021)

Man arrested after more than 30 gather for boat party in Hackney
					

A man has been arrested after more than 30 people gathered for a party on a canal boat in east London in breach of coronavirus lockdown regulations.




					www.standard.co.uk
				



Party on a boat!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 15, 2021)

This is a lovely thing which is well worth 10 minutes of your time:



🕺💃🏻🕺💃🏻🕺💃🏻


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2021)

Saw something on Instagram called #homertonclaptonwanderland ,  people have been encouraged to put arty stuff in their windows.  So popped out and there were some windows in the next street , and I did notice more on a walk earlier but didn't know what it was about then. 3 days , ends tomorrow. 

it's rather lovely,  popping out tomorrow night as well, I think there may be more on the streets from Lower Clapton Road towards Chatsworth Rd .


----------



## marty21 (Feb 15, 2021)

Window Wanderland: Homerton & Clapton, London 2021
					

13‑16 Feb 2021: THANK YOU for making the first Homerton & Clapton Window Wanderland such a brilliant success! UPDATE 19.2.21 From all the comments we've received it sounds like pretty much everyone enjoyed our Wanderland over Valentine's weekend. Thank you all - window makers and visitors - for...




					www.windowwanderland.com
				




More info here


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 15, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This is a lovely thing which is well worth 10 minutes of your time:
> 
> 
> 
> 🕺💃🏻🕺💃🏻🕺💃🏻




I love that!
Someone who has done want he wanted and enjoyed his life


----------



## ska invita (Feb 15, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This is a lovely thing which is well worth 10 minutes of your time:
> 
> 
> 
> 🕺💃🏻🕺💃🏻🕺💃🏻



yeah wonderful
would like to see the full black and white documentary he was in... will try and hunt for it

eta got it!


ah the full thing is 23 minutes, so thats just an extract too.

how old must he be in that Vimeo bit - over 90 it seems! amazing

there are a few Monitor clips on iPlayer


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 16, 2021)

Lovely! Reminds me of my childhood dance lessons   
Can't watch the iPlayer now - no TV licence


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Can't watch the iPlayer now - no TV licence


dont let that stop you - it doesnt me!


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> dont let that stop you - it doesnt me!



I'm a bit of a scaredy cat    although the EE guy told me they can't trace you on the phone, I'm still apprehensive about signing in.

I genuinely don't watch TV by the way!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I'm a bit of a scaredy cat    although the EE guy told me they can't trace you on the phone, I'm still apprehensive about signing in.


the trick is to go round to ska invita's - as his name suggests, he is keen to welcome visitors  and let him bear the burden of any tv licence related difficulty


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This is a lovely thing which is well worth 10 minutes of your time:
> 
> 
> 
> 🕺💃🏻🕺💃🏻🕺💃🏻



That is a lovely thing!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2021)

Did a longer stroll tonight to have a look at #homertonclaptonwanderland,  some lovely windows about


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 16, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Did a longer stroll tonight to have a look at #homertonclaptonwanderland,  some lovely windows about



A couple of pictures posted on the I ❤ Hackney FB page.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> A couple of pictures posted on the I ❤ Hackney FB page.
> 
> View attachment 254730
> 
> View attachment 254731


Saw the eyes one this evening,  it's on Elderfield Road, the eyes wink , #sexyhouse


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 17, 2021)

This was a surprising and amusing find last night:








						Monument plan for H Block prisoners in Hackney (1981)
					

A TV news item on the culture war about a statue – from November 1981. The clip reports on the scandal around a campaign for the construction of a monument to ten dead Irish Republican hunger…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This was a surprising and amusing find last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey , a bold move for the time


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2021)

Hackney Bridge — Make Shift
					






					www.makeshift.org
				




Came across a new Hackney area today , Hackney Bridge   a techy/work/arty site on the Olympic site.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 21, 2021)

Hackney's Horrible Histories 
Just came across this website blog by chance - looks quite interesting.



			https://horridhackney.com/?blog=y


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 22, 2021)

Who remembers the Hackney Nuclear Free Zone sign at the end of Balls Pond Road, Dalston Junction   
I remember it was still there late 90s / early 00s



Photo from the Stoke Newington History FB page


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 22, 2021)

Free online thing this Thursday looks fun:








						Molly Houses in Hackney
					

In the 1700s there were more gay pubs in London than in the 1950s!




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Feb 23, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Who remembers the Hackney Nuclear Free Zone sign at the end of Balls Pond Road, Dalston Junction
> I remember it was still there late 90s / early 00s



Daft when nuclear waste trains trundled along the North London Line in the middle of the night.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Who remembers the Hackney Nuclear Free Zone sign at the end of Balls Pond Road, Dalston Junction
> I remember it was still there late 90s / early 00s
> 
> View attachment 255652
> ...


Yep


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 26, 2021)

Purim is noticeably low key this year, but still very cute.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 26, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Purim is noticeably low key this year, but still very cute.
> 
> View attachment 256297



 I saw those two.
I had a walk round the side roads this afternoon to see the youngsters in their fancy dress  some great costumes as usual.
Definitely low key this year - they were not allowed to have the young men driving round on the flat bed vehicles with the music playing. I have heard music blaring out from a few houses though.


----------



## Sue (Feb 26, 2021)

Yeah, looked like they were (quite rightly) trying to dial things down.









						Purim celebrations 'will be a bit different this year', says Hackney mayor
					

Local representatives from the Orthodox Jewish community in Hackney have been working with the council and police to plan and ensure a...




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 27, 2021)

Hackney history online events
					

Online talks relating to the radical history of Hackney I have enjoyed recently – and hope to enjoy soon… (If I’ve missed any feel free to add a comment below…) Earlier this…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com
				




Things to do from your sofa/chair before the decadence of unlockdown happens. 

At which point maybe some Hackney U75 drinks again would be good?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney history online events
> 
> 
> Online talks relating to the radical history of Hackney I have enjoyed recently – and hope to enjoy soon… (If I’ve missed any feel free to add a comment below…) Earlier this…
> ...


Oh gawd yes, to Hackney drinks at some point !


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2021)

The history of flooding in the Lower Lea Valley
					

Those of us who live in the Lower Lea Valley have experienced some relatively extreme weather in recent months, but unlike in previous centuries…




					www.guardian-series.co.uk
				




Liked this article,  how they stopped flooding in the Hackney bit of the Lea Valley, I didn't realise that the relief channel was relatively recent.


----------



## Sue (Feb 27, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney history online events
> 
> 
> Online talks relating to the radical history of Hackney I have enjoyed recently – and hope to enjoy soon… (If I’ve missed any feel free to add a comment below…) Earlier this…
> ...


Definitely. We could even throw caution to the winds and invite some nearby but non-Hackney urbanites too.  

Seriously though, excellent idea.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 28, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The history of flooding in the Lower Lea Valley
> 
> 
> Those of us who live in the Lower Lea Valley have experienced some relatively extreme weather in recent months, but unlike in previous centuries…
> ...



I used to wonder what that channel was near Tottenham Hale, I knew it wasn't part of the New River. I think part of it was where they channelled the Pymmes Brook which came down from Walthamstow.

I also used to wonder what the Robin Hood sign was in the community garden at the bottom of Springfield Park - was surprised to find out there was a pub there! Partly because there were two other pubs within a very short distance (just the Hope & Anchor now).


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I used to wonder what that channel was near Tottenham Hale, I knew it wasn't part of the New River. I think part of it was where they channelled the Pymmes Brook which came down from Walthamstow.
> 
> I also used to wonder what the Robin Hood sign was in the community garden at the bottom of Springfield Park - was surprised to find out there was a pub there! Partly because there were two other pubs within a very short distance (just the Hope & Anchor now).


The Robin Hood closed in 2001, I had been living nearby for 4 years by then, never went to it  What was the other pub ?


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 28, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The Robin Hood closed in 2001, I had been living nearby for 4 years by then, never went to it  What was the other pub ?



It was the Beehive, that building next to the children's ball court which I think is flats now.





						The Beehive, High Hill Ferry, Hackney
					

The Beehive, High Hill Ferry, Hackney



					pubwiki.co.uk


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 28, 2021)

Anchor on the left, Beehive a few doors away


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> View attachment 256557
> 
> Anchor on the left, Beehive a few doors away


Would have made a pleasant pub crawl , Prince of Wales,  The Anchor & Hope, The Robin, The Beehive.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2021)

I was thinking of another lost Clapton pub , The British Oak , which was almost on the Lea Bridge Road roundabout (Upper Clapton side) next door to the Tram Shed , (they demolished it and built flats) . That closed in 1999 , I did go there a few times , mrs21 didn't like it , "they swear a lot in that pub" was her review   .

Eta , got my pubs mixed up , It was The Old King's Head , or as locals would say the Fucking Old Fucking King's Head .


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 28, 2021)

Here's some lost pubs of Clapton.


			Lost Pubs In Clapton, London


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2021)

I also went to The Ship Aground a few times (it was next door to The Princess of Wales , but not on the Lea. Seemed a nice boozer tbf.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 28, 2021)

I remember the Ship Aground, next to the old schoolhouse on Lea Bridge, I think it was squatted for a while before it closed as there were some parties there (didn't go myself!)
It's been in a state of half demolition for years - I think it was going to be a Sikh temple or something?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 28, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I remember the Ship Aground, next to the old schoolhouse on Lea Bridge, I think it was squatted for a while before it closed as there were some parties there (didn't go myself!)
> It's been in a state of half demolition for years - I think it was going to be a Sikh temple or something?
> View attachment 256569


Yep, don't know what is happening there , rather like the night club next to the Clapton Hart , I think the Hart was Chimes, and the club was the Palace? It was bought by an Ethiopian Church,  there is scaffolding up now . That place was originally a cinema , and there was a failed campaign to buy it and make it a cinema again, which would have been great.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, I noticed they were doing some work on the Ethiopian church, looks like they've gutted it out now. I would have loved to seen inside it how it was as a cinema.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 1, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Yep, don't know what is happening there , rather like the night club next to the Clapton Hart , I think the Hart was Chimes, and the club was the Palace? It was bought by an Ethiopian Church,  there is scaffolding up now . That place was originally a cinema , and there was a failed campaign to buy it and make it a cinema again, which would have been great.


Yes it was the Palace Pavillion. As name checked in this dizzee rascal song:


And it was Chimes next door too you are right. They were both open when i first moved to Clapton. Different vibe to the clapton hart, that is for sure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, I noticed they were doing some work on the Ethiopian church, looks like they've gutted it out now. I would have loved to seen inside it how it was as a cinema.


not quite on topic but thought you might like this 








						Discovering the long lost cinemas of Hackney - Hackney Citizen
					

A former programmer at the Rio and now Head of Cinema at the Barbican looks back at the surprisingly rich history of Hackney’s cinemas




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks, that's great!
I did know about some of them but surprised about others. Someone I know used to live in a flat in what was the Hackney Picture Palace, above JD Sports now - always thought it was a nice looking building - no idea it had been a cinema!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Thanks, that's great!
> I did know about some of them but surprised about others. Someone I know used to live in a flat in what was the Hackney Picture Palace, above JD Sports now - always thought it was a nice looking building - no idea it had been a cinema!


The first cinema in hackney was basically where dalston mcd's is


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 1, 2021)

Ah yes, I know where you mean now - that long space behind the McDs which runs at the side of Ashwin Street. I didn't know that either!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Yes it was the Palace Pavillion. As name checked in this dizzee rascal song:
> 
> 
> And it was Chimes next door too you are right. They were both open when i first moved to Clapton. Different vibe to the clapton hart, that is for sure.



In the days when I did come home very late , I would pass by Chimes/Palace Pavillion, it was certainly a lively venue   . I have a mate who used to live at the top of Thistlewaite Rd (opposite) . There was opposition to the licence being renewed from loads of people on that street . She said she had a visit from the owner asking her to support the renewal , she said he was a bit menacing .


----------



## marty21 (Mar 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> not quite on topic but thought you might like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like that     I have been to the Castle Cinema  a couple of times, intend to go more when normality returns. I gave  a few bob to the crowd funder.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 3, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Free online thing this Thursday looks fun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Audio and video for this is now here: Molly Houses! — Dan de la Motte

My mates and I really enjoyed it but the link with Hackney was perhaps less strong than you might think...


----------



## andysays (Mar 3, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> It was the Beehive, that building next to the children's ball court which I think is flats now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a student at City Poly in the mid eighties, some friends of mine lived in the flat above the old Beehive.

The pub itself on the ground floor was empty and boarded up back then.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 3, 2021)

andysays said:


> When I was a student at City Poly in the mid eighties, some friends of mine lived in the flat above the old Beehive.
> 
> The pub itself on the ground floor was empty and boarded up back then.



It looks a nice building, I wondered what it had been when I passed by some time ago so I had to Google which was when I found out it had been a pub.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> It looks a nice building, I wondered what it had been when I passed by some time ago so I had to Google which was when I found out it had been a pub.


I have passed that building 100+ times over lockdown and probably multiple hundreds of times over the last couple of decades , never knew it was a pub. For some reason, I thought it might have been connected with trade on the river .


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes, I wouldn't have guessed it was a pub.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 13, 2021)

Some bits on the now largely disappeared textile sweatshops in the borough:









						Police attack Hackney’s striking workers (1990 & 1991)
					

Police violence against Hackney’s afro-Caribbean community in the 1980s and 1990s is a matter of historical fact, but of course the cops’ racism and criminality didn’t end there&#…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com
				












						Women in the Hackney “rag trade” (1980s)
					

A Hackney Communist Party investigation into the conditions of women working in the local clothing industry. It includes many quotes from women about their hard work, struggles for decent wages, ju…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 13, 2021)

Very interesting.
Of course the Jewish people in areas such as Spitalfields and Whitechapel were doing a lot of home sewing work in their homes.
Later on it was Asian women in many cities - all very low paid    it was a way that people whose first language was not English could make a little money.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 15, 2021)

Hackney crew! I am 51 and have no underlying health conditions worth speaking of. Still no news about being vaccinated. 

Is that par for the course or am I being snubbed?

I did hear that London's best borough was slightly behind the curve on all this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 15, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney crew! I am 51 and have no underlying health conditions worth speaking of. Still no news about being vaccinated.
> 
> Is that par for the course or am I being snubbed?
> 
> I did hear that London's best borough was slightly behind the curve on all this?


i thought this might be an invite to a birthday do when conditions allow until i got to the part about no underlying conditions


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney crew! I am 51 and have no underlying health conditions worth speaking of. Still no news about being vaccinated.
> 
> Is that par for the course or am I being snubbed?
> 
> I did hear that London's best borough was slightly behind the curve on all this?


I've a friend who's a bit older than you (likewise no underlying health stuff) and he hasn't heard anything yet either...


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Some bits on the now largely disappeared textile sweatshops in the borough:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are really interesting -- a lot of this is really close to me and I'd no idea. Must read these (and the links given) properly later.


----------



## Sue (Mar 15, 2021)

So various of those newsletters that Fozzie Bear linked to above have an address of Liberty Hall, 489 Kingsland Road. (It was obviously used by political groups and anti-racist/TU campaigns and the like.) I was imagining a building that looked liked a hall and couldn't think of any round there. Turns out it's a chicken/pizza takeaway these days and the building looks pretty much the same as every other building round there. Did anyone ever go there or know who owned it and what happened to it?


----------



## IC3D (Mar 15, 2021)

He should have cruised and they wouldn't have been able to board.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> So various of those newsletters that Fozzie Bear linked to above have an address of Liberty Hall, 489 Kingsland Road. (It was obviously used by political groups and anti-racist/TU campaigns and the like.) I was imagining a building that looked liked a hall and couldn't think of any round there. Turns out it's a chicken/pizza takeaway these days and the building looks pretty much the same as every other building round there. Did anyone ever go there or know who owned it and what happened to it?



That's a good spot, Sue. I don't remember seeing much about it elsewhere. Hackney Trade Union Support Unit seems to have been based there (or used it as a mailing address) prior to the Colin Roach Centre opening...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney crew! I am 51 and have no underlying health conditions worth speaking of. Still no news about being vaccinated.
> 
> Is that par for the course or am I being snubbed?
> 
> I did hear that London's best borough was slightly behind the curve on all this?


I have had an invite (last week ) also had a text today from my Doctor. I've booked the jab on  April 3rd at a Chemist on Rushmore Rd. 55 btw, no underlying health conditions I'm aware of.


----------



## Sue (Mar 16, 2021)

Looks like we missed this, alas.  









						Laurence Fox visits Hackney to help promote anti-road closures campaign - Hackney Citizen
					

Local by-election contender and Horrendous Hackney Road Closures member Niall Crowley insists visit was 'not an endorsement' of Fox's run for London Mayor




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> Looks like we missed this, alas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


miss implies regret
i have no regrets at avoiding the nefandous fox
edward fox should reprise his famous role as the jackal, in the scene when he corrects the sights on his rifle using his vile son in place of the melon


----------



## Sue (Mar 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> miss implies regret
> i have no regrets at avoiding the nefandous fox
> edward fox should reprise his famous role as the jackal, in the scene when he corrects the sights on his rifle using his vile son in place of the melon


...although he misses the ultimate target...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> ...although he misses the ultimate target...


so sure he needs the practice


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> Looks like we missed this, alas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Is he standing for Mayor then  I really should pay more attention to these things!


----------



## Sue (Mar 16, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Is he standing for Mayor then  I really should pay more attention to these things!


I believe so...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Is he standing for Mayor then  I really should pay more attention to these things!


he should sit it out


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 16, 2021)

He is in with some remarkable independents for the Mayoral:




IndependentCount BinfaceSatirical candidate created by comedian Jon Harvey, as an independent.[109] He is crowdfunding the £10,000 deposit required.[107]Burning PinkValerie BrownParty calls for the removal of government and for it to be replaced with citizens' assemblies. Brown was arrested and charged for covering a number of charity buildings in pink paint, protesting their inaction on climate change.[110][111]IndependentPiers CorbynWeather forecaster and older brother of former Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn. He was arrested in February 2021 after distributing leaflets that compared the rollout of COVID-19 vaccines in the UK to Auschwitz.[108][112]IndependentDrillministerLondon-based rapper, campaigning on reducing homelessness, improving transport, increasing mental health support, diversifying the Metropolitan Police Service and rehabilitation to curb crime and improving air quality in the capital as an independent candidate.[113][114]IndependentMax Fosh*YouTuber seeking to win more votes than Laurence Fox[115]*Reclaim PartyLaurence FoxStanding on "anti-woke" platform against "extreme political correctness"[116]


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> He is in with some remarkable independents for the Mayoral:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for me it'd be between count binface and drillminister


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> He is in with some remarkable independents for the Mayoral:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't there some sort of legal spat between Count Binface and Lord Wheeliebin or something?


----------



## andysays (Mar 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> Looks like we missed this, alas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only he hadn't been silenced, we would have heard about it beforehand and could have been there to give him the welcome to Hackney he so rightly deserved...


----------



## Sue (Mar 16, 2021)

andysays said:


> If only he hadn't been silenced, we would have heard about it beforehand and could have been there to give him the welcome to Hackney he so rightly deserved...



Luckily, you can still vote for him


----------



## andysays (Mar 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> Luckily, you can still vote for him


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2021)

andysays said:


>


put a big spunking cock next to his name and amend his surname to fuxwit


----------



## andysays (Mar 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> put a big spunking cock next to his name and amend his surname to fuxwit


I already mentioned on another thread that I was re-thinking my plan of drawing a spunking cock on my ballot for the Mayoral election in case it was interpreted as a vote for Fox.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 17, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney crew! I am 51 and have no underlying health conditions worth speaking of. Still no news about being vaccinated.
> 
> Is that par for the course or am I being snubbed?
> 
> I did hear that London's best borough was slightly behind the curve on all this?



I am booked in for Friday so thanks to whichever Hackney urbanite has exerted their immense influence on my behalf because of this thread.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 17, 2021)

I actually had my first vaccine in January (was a bit reluctant to admit to being a somewhat oldie   ) I had the Oxford Astra Zeneca one at the John Scott Health Centre on Green Lanes. No noticeable problems afterwards.

Good luck with yours on Friday Fozzie Bear !


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I actually had my first vaccine in January (was a bit reluctant to admit to being a somewhat oldie   ) I had the Oxford Astra Zeneca one at the John Scott Health Centre on Green Lanes. No noticeable problems afterwards.
> 
> Good luck with yours on Friday Fozzie Bear !


I'm guessing that neither of our numbers urban names match our ages ?


----------



## klang (Mar 17, 2021)

not Hackney but just down the hill








						Wards Corner Community Resource Hub
					

Bring the Wards building back into use as a community and business resource hub on Tottenham High Street to support local market traders, small businesses and the community during COVID-19 and beyond




					www.spacehive.com


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I actually had my first vaccine in January (was a bit reluctant to admit to being a somewhat oldie   ) I had the Oxford Astra Zeneca one at the John Scott Health Centre on Green Lanes. No noticeable problems afterwards.
> 
> Good luck with yours on Friday Fozzie Bear !


Ah, so your GP must be part of the same thing as mine -- I was offered there or Bocking St and went for Bocking St as it's closer.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> Ah, so your GP must be part of the same thing as mine -- I was offered there or Bocking St and went for Bocking St as it's closer.



My GP is in the portacabins on Stamford Hill    called Spring Hill now.
The text I had from them said make an appt at Bocking Street but when I clicked on the link it was fully booked but I saw the John Scott Health Centre was also taking bookings which was better for me as it's only about 20 minutes walk away.


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> My GP is in the portacabins on Stamford Hill    called Spring Hill now.
> The text I had from them said make an appt at Bocking Street but when I clicked on the link it was fully booked but I saw the John Scott Health Centre was also taking bookings which was better for me as it's only about 20 minutes walk away.


I walked past there the other day and wondered at the Spring Hill/Stamford Hill thing. Ah, mine gave me the option of both.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 17, 2021)

littleseb said:


> not Hackney but just down the hill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That's great!
It's been empty for so long, I did think they might be doing something to it a while back as some guys were clearing the inside but nothing further happened.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> Ah, so your GP must be part of the same thing as mine -- I was offered there or Bocking St and went for Bocking St as it's closer.


I was offered the jab at a Chemist on Rushmore Rd , which is where I will be jabbed on 3rd April .


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> I walked past there the other day and wondered at the Spring Hill/Stamford Hill thing. Ah, mine gave me the option of both.



It used to be called Tollgate Lodge but they amalgamated with another practice in Oldhill Street (strange place, it was in a small terraced house!) I have heard that they are planning to move, possibly into one of the buildings in Belfast Road by Stokey station.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 17, 2021)

Mine is at John Scott, the first purpose built health centre in Britain:


			An overview | John Scott Health Centre (1952 to present day) | Health centres | From Fever to Consumption - The Story of Healthcare in Hackney
		

.


Or rather, outside the first purpose built health centre in Britain, in a tent.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Mine is at John Scott, the first purpose built health centre in Britain:
> 
> 
> An overview | John Scott Health Centre (1952 to present day) | Health centres | From Fever to Consumption - The Story of Healthcare in Hackney
> ...


i thought the finsbury health centre was the first pbhc in britain Islington Life - A brief history of Finsbury Health Centre.


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Mine is at John Scott, the first purpose built health centre in Britain:
> 
> 
> An overview | John Scott Health Centre (1952 to present day) | Health centres | From Fever to Consumption - The Story of Healthcare in Hackney
> ...


Who knew?


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought the finsbury health centre was the first pbhc in britain Islington Life - A brief history of Finsbury Health Centre.


And another interesting link to read.


----------



## andysays (Mar 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> Who knew?


I knew that. A little bit of Hackney history.

John Scott is in the area I work in, and it's where one of my colleagues has his jab a few weeks ago.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 17, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Mine is at John Scott, the first purpose built health centre in Britain:
> 
> 
> An overview | John Scott Health Centre (1952 to present day) | Health centres | From Fever to Consumption - The Story of Healthcare in Hackney
> ...



Yes, it's a tent at the back   
I was surprised the area at the back was so large. It was actually my GP centre when I lived in Finsbury Park but I had only been in a surgery fronting on to Green Lanes.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought the finsbury health centre was the first pbhc in britain Islington Life - A brief history of Finsbury Health Centre.


Hmmph well you can prove anything with FACTS.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 20, 2021)

Squatters helping refugees:









						ARCH: Hackney Autonomous Refugee Centre (1996)
					

For squatters this is a simple extension of the logic of turning empty buildings into homes. Here are people in a strange country with very simple and urgent needs: somewhere to live and something …




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 23, 2021)

Blimey, I hadn't heard anything about this before  








						Man arrested following 'disgusting attack' on pregnant woman in Stamford Hill - Hackney Citizen
					

Suspect in his late 50s taken into custody after 20-year-old woman was assaulted last week on Manor Road




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 23, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Blimey, I hadn't heard anything about this before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah there is awful footage of him doing it. Really grim. Just on Manor Road.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Blimey, I hadn't heard anything about this before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awful, Such a strange attack, and remembering to grab his shopping trolly as he ran off was very weird.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2021)

Glad they have arrested him.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 26, 2021)

A lot of Fire Engines about in north Hackney this morning - don't if they were going to this in Pitfield Street   

LFB Hackney (@lfbhackney) Tweeted: LFB crews were called to a fire on the roof of a building on the corner of Old Street and Pitfield Street this morning. The fire was brought under quickly and thankfully nobody was injured. https://t.co/hGL9RbAx6k


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 29, 2021)

Police attack Hackney protest against repressive legislation (1994)
					

On 20th July 1994 a lobby of Hackney Council, held by trades union and community groups to protest at the Criminal Justice Bill and the Council’s plan to use the new powers to evict tenants a…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com
				




Hackney had its own Poll Tax riot AND its own aggy protest against the Criminal Justice Bill.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Mar 29, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Police attack Hackney protest against repressive legislation (1994)
> 
> 
> On 20th July 1994 a lobby of Hackney Council, held by trades union and community groups to protest at the Criminal Justice Bill and the Council’s plan to use the new powers to evict tenants a…
> ...



A short, effeminate mate of mine managed to floor Paddy Ashdown inside the town hall at the Hackney Poll Tax riot, surprising at the time as Ashdown was ex-S.A.S.  Interesting to read the article as I think the mother of the singer of the Tofu Love Frogs, Paddy was involved with setting up H.I.L.T. and the band were involved in setting up the festival.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Police attack Hackney protest against repressive legislation (1994)
> 
> 
> On 20th July 1994 a lobby of Hackney Council, held by trades union and community groups to protest at the Criminal Justice Bill and the Council’s plan to use the new powers to evict tenants a…
> ...


I'd been living in Hackney for a year by then , my mum probably rang me if she heard about this to see if I was OK. She rang me if something dangerous happened anywhere in London.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2021)

Sir Belchalot said:


> A short, effeminate mate of mine managed to floor Paddy Ashdown inside the town hall at the Hackney Poll Tax riot, surprising at the time as Ashdown was ex-S.A.S.  Interesting to read the article as I think the mother of the singer of the Tofu Love Frogs, Paddy was involved with setting up H.I.L.T. and the band were involved in setting up the festival.


ashdown never in the sas but the sbs.


----------



## Sue (Mar 29, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I'd been living in Hackney for a year by then , my mum probably rang me if she heard about this to see if I was OK. She rang me if something dangerous happened anywhere in London.


Yeah, my parents were the same -- I remember them calling me after the Canary Wharf bombing (I was living in South London and had never even been to Canary Wharf) and as soon as I hung up, the phone rang again with my flatmate's parents doing exactly the same thing.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2021)

Sue said:


> Yeah, my parents were the same -- I remember them calling me after the Canary Wharf bombing (I was living in South London and had never even been to Canary Wharf) and as soon as I hung up, the phone rang again with my flatmate's parents doing exactly the same thing.


When the news of the state of some Croydon housing was in the news , she asked me if I had anything to do with it    She knows I manage Social Housing in London , so I guess it could have been my fault.


----------



## Sue (Mar 29, 2021)

marty21 said:


> When the news of the state of some Croydon housing was in the news , she asked me if I had anything to do with it    She knows I manage Social Housing in London , so I guess it could have been my fault.


And was it, marty21?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 29, 2021)

Sue said:


> And was it, marty21?


I have an alibi


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Mar 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> ashdown never in the sas but the sbs.


Easy to get facts not quite right in those pre-internet days, here's a pic of the culprit, sadly no longer with us along with his victim:


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 4, 2021)

Pubs of London E5 : Anchor and Hope.



My old friend Simon  😍


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Pubs of London E5 : Anchor and Hope.
> 
> 
> 
> My old friend Simon  😍



That's lovely! Will pop along there more when pubs come back .


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2021)

Had a mini walk this morning down Theydon Rd (Storage central !) and noticed a fig tree growing in scrubby ground near the railway bridge over Theydon Rd/Leaside Road . There's also a big area of scrubland by the railway which I'm surprised hasn't been developed yet . Photo from Google maps , the fig tree is the bush in the garden (next to an old shed leaning on the wall) & the scrubland is by the old gate .


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Had a mini walk this morning down Theydon Rd (Storage central !) and noticed a fig tree growing in scrubby ground near the railway bridge over Theydon Rd/Leaside Road . There's also a big area of scrubland by the railway which I'm surprised hasn't been developed yet . Photo from Google maps , the fig tree is the bush in the garden (next to an old shed leaning on the wall) & the scrubland is by the old gate .View attachment 261839


Let me know when the fruit's ripe and we'll scrump 'em


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 5, 2021)

I know where you mean - not noticed the fig tree though   
I love the 1930's De Havilland building round the corner from there.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I know where you mean - not noticed the fig tree though
> I love the 1930's De Havilland building round the corner from there.


I've walked past there loads of times , 1st time I've noticed it , there are figs on it,  but can't imagine they'd be very nice figs. There's a bloke in the Crooked Billet called John The Poacher who is a foraging expert , does foraging tours on the marshes  .


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 5, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I've walked past there loads of times , 1st time I've noticed it , there are figs on it,  but can't imagine they'd be very nice figs. There's a bloke in the Crooked Billet called John The Poacher who is a foraging expert , does foraging tours on the marshes  .



Yes, I've heard of him - think he's done a few vids?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Let me know when the fruit's ripe and we'll scrump 'em


I'm not confident they will get very edible , I have seen other fig trees about in the Manor,  there's one in Middlesex Filterbeds by the sluice gate.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, I've heard of him - think he's done a few vids?


Yep, may have posted some in this thread. He supplies a lot of local pubs & restaurants with foraged stuff. I think it's against the law to actually sell it , but he gets payment in kind , free pints, free meals, etc .


----------



## klang (Apr 5, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I'm not confident they will get very edible , I have seen other fig trees about in the Manor,  there's one in Middlesex Filterbeds by the sluice gate.


There is a massive fig tree hidden away in a scummy alley in Tottenham behind the grave yard. Its fruits are def edible and delicious. It fed me throughout the summer.
Can't see why your tree would be any different.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 5, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I'm not confident they will get very edible , I have seen other fig trees about in the Manor,  there's one in Middlesex Filterbeds by the sluice gate.



I'd be willing to give them a try   
Do you know the organic food shop opposite Clapton Pond (not the one at the side, same people run though) they have a fig tree in the garden at the back. When I was having a coffee once the girl said I could just help myself...mmm  I love figs!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2021)

littleseb said:


> There is a massive fig tree hidden away in a scummy alley in Tottenham behind the grave yard. Its fruits are def edible and delicious. It fed me throughout the summer.
> Can't see why your tree would be any different.


Excellent!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I'd be willing to give them a try
> Do you know the organic food shop opposite Clapton Pond (not the one at the side, same people run though) they have a fig tree in the garden at the back. When I was having a coffee once the girl said I could just help myself...mmm  I love figs!


Yep , know that place , get occasional coffee from there .


----------



## klang (Apr 5, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Excellent!


Don't expect them to be as sweet as the sun soaked ones from southern climates. But still very delicious.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2021)

littleseb said:


> Don't expect them to be as sweet as the sun soaked ones from southern climates. But still very delicious.


Yes, Shoreditch ones are sweeter


----------



## klang (Apr 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes, Shoreditch ones are sweeter


the ones from Peckham need offsetting with a bit of cream imo. But then I don't like overly sweet things.


----------



## Sue (Apr 5, 2021)

I've been out on the Marshes collecting nettles with friends a few times. Last time they made spanakopita with them. Mmm. Next time, we're going for The Good Life jumpers.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> I've been out on the Marshes collecting nettles with friends a few times. Last time they made spanakopita with them. Mmm. Next time, we're going for The Good Life jumpers.


You need John the Poacher in your life


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm not a big fig eater tbf , Mrs21 loves them though.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 5, 2021)

There's another fig tree on Shacklewell Lane near the mini-roundabout.


----------



## mihaly (Apr 5, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Had a mini walk this morning down Theydon Rd (Storage central !) and noticed a fig tree growing in scrubby ground near the railway bridge over Theydon Rd/Leaside Road . There's also a big area of scrubland by the railway which I'm surprised hasn't been developed yet . Photo from Google maps , the fig tree is the bush in the garden (next to an old shed leaning on the wall) & the scrubland is by the old gate .View attachment 261839


Most of that scrubland, except the bit right at the bottom, is Leaside allotments. Should be safe enough from development for a bit but maybe we need to do some tidying up.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2021)

mihaly said:


> Most of that scrubland, except the bit right at the bottom, is Leaside allotments. Should be safe enough from development for a bit but maybe we need to do some tidying up.


I like scrubland tbf , that bit must be great for bird life.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

Had a really good pizza from Gordo's on kingsland road up by Dalston Junction Gordos Pizzeria - Takeaway +Delivery in Dalston E8- Order Online you can see their full menu by starting the ordering process. Will certainly be buying from them again


----------



## Sue (Apr 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Had a really good pizza from Gordo's on kingdsland road up by Dalston Junction Gordos Pizzeria - Takeaway +Delivery in Dalston E8- Order Online you can see their full menu by starting the ordering process. Will certainly be buying from them again


I've had a couple of lockdown pizzas from them and I agree. 

Now I want pizza dammit.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2021)

I was down at Chatsworth Market today , still only  few stalls, hopefully that will improve from next week.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2021)

New Hackney pub ! The Hackney Tap opened today , haven't been there yet , didn't know about it until a regular in the Billet told me , he had got a bit refreshed there earlier 😀  kept telling me he had been speaking to the Mayor.

It's on the narrow way , in the old bank , plenty of outside space.  It's a sister pub to The Euston Tap, which I have been to and is excellent.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 14, 2021)

marty21 said:


> New Hackney pub ! The Hackney Tap opened today , haven't been there yet , didn't know about it until a regular in the Billet told me , he had got a bit refreshed there earlier 😀  kept telling me he had been speaking to the Mayor.
> 
> It's on the narrow way , in the old bank , plenty of outside space.  It's a sister pub to The Euston Tap, which I have been to and is excellent.



I walked through Hackney Central today and realised exactly where you mean - the building was the original Hackney Town Hall and then a bank and a bookies I think.
The door was open so I went up and had a look inside, lovely old wood panelling which I guess are original to the building


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I walked through Hackney Central today and realised exactly where you mean - the building was the original Hackney Town Hall and then a bank and a bookies I think.
> The door was open so I went up and had a look inside, lovely old wood panelling which I guess are original to the building


It looks a pretty big space from outside (I walked past it this morning) . Plus they have a large space for tables right next to it. Perfect pub territory , and looks like they will have a wide selection of ales (if the Euston Tap is the template)


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes I noticed the tables outside, a guy who obviously worked there said they had been quite busy.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2021)

I will be checking it out , for the moment I'm happy with the 'locals' corner at the Billet.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 18, 2021)

I went to Bohemia Place yesterday afternoon, there's a street market there (didn't realise, must be fairly new) and loads of bars there (used to be one craft ale place) . I had a drink in the Vintage Clothes Shop/Bar  Paper Dress Vintage , they have a yard that backs on to Bohemia Place. It was an impromptu drink with ScifiSam, rather lovely having a drink , decadent .

It was fairly busy in the market , I'm guessing it is new go to destination for young folk.


----------



## Sue (Apr 18, 2021)

The Bohemia Market thing's been there for a while (though guess it's been closed for lockdown). Impromptu Urban drink .


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes, I think it's been there for a year or two - could be more, time goes so quickly   
I discovered it by accident too, glad it's back now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

.


----------



## klang (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> .


that's the spot.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2021)

So , I had a neighbour incident yesterday . I had parked up last Sunday outside a house on my street, I knew the old lady who lived there had some mental health issues. She walks up the centre of our road and yells at drivers, and I've seen her chuck water at folk.

Anyway, go to the car on Saturday morning, the wing mirrors are smeared with meat , and there was random bits of bacon on the bonnet. Mrs21 nipped back to get some cleaning stuff. The old lady came out, asked if it was my car , then said it was a dirty fucking car , and that it had attracted flies to her house. I asked her if she smeared pork on my car, she said she had,  I said that would attract flies,mice and rats.  She called me  dirty fucking rat , accused me of not living in the street, when I told her I had lived in the street for 24 years, she told me to park outside my own fucking house.  She then accused me of being racist as I had disrespected her by letting flies get into her house , I pointed out that smearing my car with pork wasn't very respectful either .

When she was in mid rant, Mrs21 returned,  told me to stop talking to the woman, at which point, the woman told me to get my fucking wife to clean my fucking car . Mrs21 then took her picture , which prompted the old lady to throw water at me (it didn't hit me ) . So we drove off  straight to the car wash (to clean my fucking car tbf) .

Later I spoke to a woman opposite the old lady , who I was on nodding terms. She said they no longer parked outside their own house as the old lady, would smeared their car with pork, she thought they were Muslims (they aren't, they are Indian) so clearly,  before she saw me , thought my car was owned by them or by a Muslim. They told me she regularly does this to cars nearby , that the police were regular visitors to her but nothing had been done.

All a bit WTF on a Saturday morning.

It did remind me of a place in Finsbury Park I had to go to for work. The guy who lived there was in  wheel chair & couldn't speak. He hated cars being parked near his flat,  so regularly scratched them , neighbours learned not to park there , so there was a 6 car unofficial no parking zone near his flat.  This was in a street off Seven Sisters Rd close to the Tube/Train station.

I won't park there again


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 25, 2021)

That's horrible Marty  I suppose it's very difficult for the police to do much about it - she clearly has mental health issues.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> That's horrible Marty  I suppose it's very difficult for the police to do much about it - she clearly has mental health issues.


Yep, I did switch to work mode a bit when speaking to her as I have dealt with similar folk over the years .


----------



## Sue (Apr 25, 2021)

She smears pork on your car but you're the racist... ?   

A friend has a similar situation -- he's lived in his place in Stokie for 30 years and the woman across the road has severe mental health issues. He takes her round food he's made sometimes and went with her when she was having problems with her benefits and intervened with her landlord when she was on the verge of getting evicted and stuff. It's really difficult though because she comes round at all hours, banging on his door and accusing him of all sorts of stuff -- he's therefore had to back away. The last he heard she was on remand for assaulting a police officer among other things (and obviously that's not the right place for her but none of the interventions by her mental health team etc have worked). I'm not sure what can be done really which is terribly sad all round.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 25, 2021)

Apparently she has family , I think she owns the house and family do visit her , and one son does live there I think. I think I know the son (we nod ) . Difficult situation , the family must be aware of what she does.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2021)

In better news, there will soon be yet another new Hackney pub, albeit in a former pub. The Lord Napier in Hackney Wick is reopening as The Lord Napier & Star, part of a group of Star pubs, I've been to the Hackney Downs one, and the Kings Cross one . A nice stretch of the legs followed by a few pints.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 27, 2021)

I mean that's great and all but I'll miss this. 

especially SHITHOUSE TO PENTHOUSE

Think that will be pretty much the only actual "pub" in the area?


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 27, 2021)

Ah the Lord Napier   some fun parties there in the early 00's back in the days when there wasn't even a shop in Hackney Wick.
I did know it was going to open up again,an old friend was in the area not long ago and the workmen let him have a look inside.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I mean that's great and all but I'll miss this.
> 
> especially SHITHOUSE TO PENTHOUSE
> 
> ...


It does look fucking excellent in that state tbf , might take a walk over that way at the weekend to see it again. There aren't many pubs out that way , probably because it was mainly industrial and not very residential in olden times.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes, fair point it really was wasn't it? I work in Hackney Wick now and there are plenty of crafty bars but no pubs. Some decent places TBF. Old Street Brewery do good beer, they've just moved to the yard next to Crate.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Yes, fair point it really was wasn't it? I work in Hackney Wick now and there are plenty of crafty bars but no pubs. Some decent places TBF. Old Street Brewery do good beer, they've just moved to the yard next to Crate.


Could there be a Hackney urb beery meet up around there ? 😀


----------



## spitfire (Apr 27, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Could there be a Hackney urb beery meet up around there ? 😀



Sounds good to me. 🍻


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 27, 2021)

I DJed at the Lord Napier in 2007. 

After moaning about always playing to empty rooms early on, I got the scare of my life being placed in the 4am slot after dubstep superstars Chef and Benga playing the latest dubplates back to back. 

It was a great night though and the crowd was still plentiful and bosterious when I finished


----------



## Sue (Apr 27, 2021)

marty21 said:


> In better news, there will soon be yet another new Hackney pub, albeit in a former pub. The Lord Napier in Hackney Wick is reopening as The Lord Napier & Star, part of a group of Star pubs, I've been to the Hackney Downs one, and the Kings Cross one . A nice stretch of the legs followed by a few pints.


Feels like a bit of a strange time to be opening a new pub but hey. (I didn't know there was a Kings Cross one, I've been to the HD and Bethnal Green ones.)


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

Anyone following this?

Just seen all the posters etc. about it along the river (been away out of the area since early Jan so just catching up).

Had a chat with a mate who is a continuous cruiser. She said the boaters and other locals are planning an outdoor meeting about soon. Said non-boat-dwelling allies welcome. Don't have deets yet but she's promised to let me know.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 27, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Anyone following this?
> 
> Just seen all the posters etc. about it along the river (been away out of the area since early Jan so just catching up).
> 
> ...



Didn't know about that, the guy I rent off is a boater, will ask him about it.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Anyone following this?
> 
> Just seen all the posters etc. about it along the river (been away out of the area since early Jan so just catching up).
> 
> ...


I've seen the posters but don't really know what it's about tbh


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I've seen the posters but don't really know what it's about tbh



Mate says posh rowing club (not the lovely canoe lot, the posh oxbridge-type rowers) been lobbying hard to stop/reduce continuous cruising (ie people like her and her partner and kid, who don't have a longterm mooring and so have to move their boat every few weeks). 

She also said that the rowers appear to have more power to influence the Canals and Rivers Trust than the boat-dwellers, at the moment.

Hence boaters and other locals organising to try and tip that balance of power now.


----------



## Sue (Apr 27, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Mate says posh rowing club (not the lovely canoe lot, the posh oxbridge-type rowers) been lobbying hard to stop/reduce continuous cruising (ie people like her and her partner and kid, who don't have a longterm mooring and so have to move their boat every few weeks).
> 
> She also said that the rowers appear to have more power to influence the Canals and Rivers Trust than the boat-dwellers, at the moment.
> 
> Hence boaters and other locals organising to try and tip that balance of power now.


Where abouts is this? Is this the rowing club at Springfield?


----------



## klang (Apr 27, 2021)

Sue said:


> Where abouts is this? Is this the rowing club at Springfield?


opposite it is a boat moored named Trotsky


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Mate says posh rowing club (not the lovely canoe lot, the posh oxbridge-type rowers) been lobbying hard to stop/reduce continuous cruising (ie people like her and her partner and kid, who don't have a longterm mooring and so have to move their boat every few weeks).
> 
> She also said that the rowers appear to have more power to influence the Canals and Rivers Trust than the boat-dwellers, at the moment.
> 
> Hence boaters and other locals organising to try and tip that balance of power now.


Right , have seen them,  shouty man on a bike yelling at the rowers. They want to stop barges going up and down so they can row ?


----------



## klang (Apr 27, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Right , have seen them,  shouty man on a bike yelling at the rowers. They want to stop barges going up and down so they can row ?


i always quite fancied giving it a go tbh


----------



## klang (Apr 27, 2021)

(shouting at rowers from the safety of my bike)


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

littleseb said:


> i always quite fancied giving it a go tbh


So did I, until I found out what they charge!
Canoe lot much more inclusive, open and affordable to folk like me.

ETA: for a go on their boats, don't know the deal re the cycling and shouting role!


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Right , have seen them,  shouty man on a bike yelling at the rowers. They want to stop barges going up and down so they can row ?



Liked for accuracy of comment, not behaviour of rowing club.


----------



## klang (Apr 27, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> So did I, until I found out what they charge!
> Canoe lot much more inclusive, open and affordable to folk like me.
> 
> ETA: for a go on their boats, don't know the deal re the cycling and shouting role!


I don't mind splashing out a bit for shouting at poshos tbh.


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

littleseb said:


> I don't mind splashing out a bit for shouting at poshos tbh.


Suspect you may need to be one to be allowed to do that role? Could be wrong.

Also, could just provide your own bike and get shouting? Could even make it an urban75 Hackney meet, and all do it in unison. I would come! I can shout fairly loud, and have bike can cycle.


----------



## klang (Apr 27, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Canoe


getting a kayak or canoe for trips and leaving it at my mate's mooring has been at the back of my mind for a while.


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

littleseb said:


> getting a kayak or canoe for trips and leaving it at my mate's mooring has been at the back of my mind for a while.



Yep I spent a happy lot of hours bidding on inflatable canoes on ebay last year. Didn't actually buy one yet, but probably will at some point this year.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks BillRiver that's interesting - I had seen some of the "stop the boat cull" posters on my morning walks but not figured out what it was about.

I know a couple of people living on boats and all of them have basically been forced out of more conventional places in Hackney because of crazy rents.


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Thanks BillRiver that's interesting - I had seen some of the "stop the boat cull" posters on my morning walks but not figured out what it was about.
> 
> I know a couple of people living on boats and all of them have basically been forced out of more conventional places in Hackney because of crazy rents.



Yep, same with most that I know.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 27, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Thanks BillRiver that's interesting - I had seen some of the "stop the boat cull" posters on my morning walks but not figured out what it was about.
> 
> I know a couple of people living on boats and all of them have basically been forced out of more conventional places in Hackney because of crazy rents.



I've seen some posters by the river in the Millfields area, not sure if they are the same ones but they were from the Canal and River Trust and I think it said something about wanting to clear the river of boats in very bad condition?
I know there are a couple up towards Markfield Park that are in a dreadful state - small boats, not the living in Longboat type. One looks as though it's sinking the one side and it's full of rubbish   I've actually seen a scruffy looking man climb on board with some more stuff - can't believe he has a licence!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I've seen some posters by the river in the Millfields area, not sure if they are the same ones but they were from the Canal and River Trust and I think it said something about wanting to clear the river of boats in very bad condition?
> I know there are a couple up towards Markfield Park that are in a dreadful state - small boats, not the living in Longboat type. One looks as though it's sinking the one side and it's full of rubbish   I've actually seen a scruffy looking man climb on board with some more stuff - can't believe he has a licence!


I've seen a couple of boats like that. I think I've seen the same scruffy man too.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 27, 2021)

I don't think the boats without a permanent mooring have been required to move for the past year due to Covid so I guess he's got away with it!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2021)

This is pretty cool


----------



## blossie33 (May 2, 2021)

A couple of photographs taken by Roland Collins who was working as a commercial artist in Fleet Street in the 60's (courtesy Spitalfields Life blog)

Fairground on Hackney Marshes


Salvation Army prayer meeting Lea Bridge Road


----------



## marty21 (May 2, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> A couple of photographs taken by Roland Collins who was working as a commercial artist in Fleet Street in the 60's (courtesy Spitalfields Life blog)
> 
> Fairground on Hackney Marshes
> View attachment 265966
> ...


Sally Army have a big connection to the area , Founders are buried in Abney Park . There's a Sally Army place in Lower Clapton too.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 2, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Sally Army have a big connection to the area , Founders are buried in Abney Park . There's a Sally Army place in Lower Clapton too.



They've got a shop/cafe in Cazenove Rd opposite the graveyard entrance, they used to have a hall around the back of Stokey High St near the old fire station. Here's a couple of links about them being attacked by drinkers at The Shakespeare pub 140 years ago:






						Layers of London
					






					www.layersoflondon.org
				












						Today in London’s religious history: Salvation Army pelted with mud & rotten fruit by Skeleton Army, Whitechapel, 1881.
					

Sick of religious fundamentalism leading to murder, rape and war? Feel rage at god-botherers preying on the poor and vulnerable? Infuriated by the vast wealth milked from millions by churches of al…




					pasttenseblog.wordpress.com


----------



## marty21 (May 2, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I mean that's great and all but I'll miss this.
> 
> especially SHITHOUSE TO PENTHOUSE
> 
> ...


Walked over there this afternoon,  takes about an hour , guessed the way . You were right about all the new bars , loads of new ones along from the Napier , it was very busy this afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2021)

marty21 said:


> View attachment 266062


I see you've made your house stand out


----------



## Sue (May 3, 2021)

Went for a walk on Hackney Marshes today. Notice they've put a load of 'swimming in this horribly polluted water is a bad idea' signs. 

Anyway, was helping friends pick some nettles and it's astonishing the conversations you get into with random passers by wanting to know what you're up to. 

There was the guy who told us they'd be full of cadmium so we should make a pie and send it to Boris Johnson. Then the one who told us Standard Oil had persecuted all the herbalists and we needed to take back control. And then the one telling us we're going through an asteroid belt and are about to enter the Age of Aquarius. Given this was in the space of about 10 minutes, there's definitely  a lot of loonery about...


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2021)

Sue said:


> Went for a walk on Hackney Marshes today. Notice they've put a load of 'swimming in this horribly polluted water is a bad idea' signs.
> 
> Anyway, was helping friends pick some nettles and it's astonishing the conversations you get into with random passers by wanting to know what you're up to.
> 
> There was the guy who told us they'd be full of cadmium so we should make a pie and send it to Boris Johnson. Then the one who told us Standard Oil had persecuted all the herbalists and we needed to take back control. And then the one telling us we're going through an asteroid belt and are about to enter the Age of Aquarius. Given this was in the space of about 10 minutes, there's definitely  a lot of loonery about...


I apologise for me and my mate giving you the TRUTH


----------



## Sue (May 4, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I apologise for me and my mate giving you the TRUTH


Which one? There were a few kicking about....


----------



## andysays (May 4, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I apologise for me and my mate giving you the TRUTH


I was about to suggest that the Marshes are a favourite spot of yours


----------



## marty21 (May 4, 2021)

andysays said:


> I was about to suggest that the Marshes are a favourite spot of yours


I love them tbf


----------



## blossie33 (May 6, 2021)

Shortlisted photographs from the Hackney is Home competition run by the Autograph Gallery   






						Hackney Is Home
					






					autograph.org.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2021)

Fozzie Bear six issues of the auld hackney gutter press online at Internet Archive Search: hackney gutter press


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Fozzie Bear six issues of the auld hackney gutter press online at Internet Archive Search: hackney gutter press



Yep they are well worth a read!

There is a spread of radical Hackney publications from the 1970s-2000s here too: User Account


----------



## andysays (May 14, 2021)

I've just heard that residents in two areas of Hackney will be/are being asked to get tested as a result of a surge in cases.

I'll post more info and hopefully some links when I get home and can use a laptop rather than my phone.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 14, 2021)

Here we go andysays


----------



## andysays (May 14, 2021)

This is the full text of the email I received


IMPORTANT: Targeted COVID testing to take place in parts of Dalston and Shoreditch
Two COVID-19 variants of concern, one first identified in South Africa and one first identified in India, have been found in areas of Shoreditch and Dalston.

From today, the Council will be asking everyone who lives or works in affected areas to get a COVID-19 PCR test, even if they do not have symptoms, to help stop the spread of these variants in the community.

These areas are around Old Street and Great Eastern Street, in Shoreditch; and parts of Dalston town centre, around Dalston Lane and Kingsland High Street. This only involves addresses in the following postcode areas: E8 2, E8 3, E8 4, N1 4, N16 8, EC1V 9, EC2A 3, EC2A 4, N1 6.

Please see attached two maps of the affected areas. I would ask you to look at these to see if you work regularly out of these locations or visit people’s homes or businesses as a part of your role. If so, you will need to get tested.

Affected staff will be given time to get tested during working hours. These arrangements will need to be made alongside your manager, depending on the nature of your role.

We need to ensure staff without email get this message through their line management or school today if possible. Staff with questions or concerns can be directed to the FAQs on our website. A version of the FAQs can be found here and printed.

If you have further questions, you may contact the Public Health Team at testandtrace@hackney.gov.uk 

I want to reassure you that the usual COVID-19 precautions - i.e. Hand, Face, Space & Fresh Air (plus your usual work-related PPE) and Vaccinations - are still effective at reducing the spread of these variants and there is no cause for extra concern for you, in terms of going to work or visiting these areas.

Everyone already identified with the variant strains are now self-isolating and robust contact tracing has taken place.

Staff and residents can also find out if they live or work in one of these areas here: https://hackney.gov.uk/test 

People living and working in the area should:

Go to a test site and ask for a PCR test (a lab-checked test, usually recommended for those with COVID-19 symptoms)
Or, order a PCR test to their home or work address, by calling: 119 (people with hearing or speech difficulties can call 18001 119); or visiting: nhs.uk/coronavirus (tick the box for “I’ve been asked to be tested by my local authority”). Drop off your completed home test kit at a local testing site (preferably), or post it back in a London Royal Mail priority post box.
Get vaccinated if already eligible for vaccination ie aged 38 or over, working in health or social care, carer or have a serious underlying health condition then take up the vaccination offer https://hackney.gov.uk/coronavirus-vaccine
Test sites:

Dalston:
Bentley Road Car Park, N1 4BZ (open seven days a week, 8am-8pm)

Shoreditch:
Geffrye Community Hall, Falkirk Street, London, N1 6SD is (operational from 15/5 open seven a week 9am - 6pm
St John the Baptist Church Pitfield Street N1 6NP (operational from 18/5 open seven days a week 9am-3pm)

Other test locations here
There is no need to book. You just need to let staff at the sites know you work or live in an area where a variant of concern has been identified and Hackney Council has asked you to take a test.

The Council has also been contacting businesses in these areas, to let people know our plans to keep the variants under control. Business owners in the areas can pick up PCR tests for their staff at the test locations. Or, alternatively, arrange for test kit delivery to their work, not home, address.

These tests are processed in a lab where scientists can look at what type of virus it is, and check if it is a variant of concern.

If you get a positive test result then you and your whole household must stay at home for 10 days; this stops the virus from spreading in the community and helps keep others safe from it. Please refer to the Covid-19 HR advice section on the intranet if needed.

Viruses constantly change through mutation, which can make them spread more easily, be more dangerous to us or mean our treatments are not as effective. That is why when a variant of concern is identified in an area we work quickly to stop this variant of the virus in its tracks. Take the test and help us beat COVID-19.

One in three people with COVID-19 do not show symptoms. By taking this test, you can help stop further spread of these variants in the community, helping to keep Hackney safe and helping to beat COVID-19.

Vaccines
All current vaccines are very effective against COVID including new variants. We encourage all staff to get protected from COVID-19 by getting their vaccination when they are eligible- you can book a slot either near where you work or live by going to nhs.uk/coronavirus or dialing 119. All front line health and social care staff should take up the vaccination in order to protect themselves, their work colleagues and their clients from COVID including new variants. Frontline health and social care staff can attend any vaccination centre, show work ID and will then be fast tracked for immediate vaccination, subject to vaccine availability.

Over the next few weeks Pfizer vaccine will be used in Hackney for 1st doses and a reserve list for Council staff to take up spare vaccination slots will be collected - anyone regardless of age can go onto the reserve list but you may be called with only a few hours notice towards the end of the day to attend a vaccination centre in Hackney. Please look out for more information coming soon.

Dr Sandra Husbands
Director of Public Health


----------



## andysays (May 14, 2021)

And here, hopefully, are maps of the two affected areas


----------



## Sue (May 14, 2021)

I'm literally just outside that -- like about one minute's walk away...


----------



## andysays (May 14, 2021)

Sue said:


> I'm literally just outside that -- like about one minute's walk away...


Yeah, I had the impression from things you'd said that you were quite close (hope that doesn't sound too stalkery...)


----------



## Sue (May 14, 2021)

andysays said:


> Yeah, I had the impression from things you'd said that you were quite close (hope that doesn't sound too stalkery...)


Not at all  . I've just shared the link with a few local friends -- all of them are just outside for the moment but something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

Tbh I'm tempted to self-isolate next week for some time off


----------



## marty21 (May 14, 2021)

I am currently self isolating from Hackney....in Suffolk for the week


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I am currently self isolating from Hackney....in Suffolk for the week


Have you found a watering hole in your rural idyll?


----------



## Sue (May 14, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I am currently self isolating from Hackney....in Suffolk for the week


They (we?) might not let you back in.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

Sue said:


> They (we?) might not let you back in.


They will, the billet will demand it


----------



## Sue (May 14, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> They will, the billet will demand it


Scared of going out of business.


----------



## andysays (May 14, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Tbh I'm tempted to self-isolate next week for some time off


I drove through Dalston earlier on Wednesday, but unfortunately I don't think that qualifies me for a week of self-isolation


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

andysays said:


> I drove through Dalston earlier on Wednesday, but unfortunately I don't think that qualifies me for a week of self-isolation


Ah but if you come back through...


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Have you found a watering hole in your rural idyll?


The Ship in Dunwich , although I have to drink in the car park , like an animal.


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> Scared of going out of business.


Tbf, I don't think my 8 pints a week or so is that lucrative for them.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The Ship in Dunwich , although I have to drink in the car park , like an animal.


Watch out for the dunwich horror


----------



## Sue (May 21, 2021)

Hackney family wait for new home as estate is torn down around them
					

Mother and four children offered flat by council but pictures show state of serious disrepair




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2021)

I have dealt with this sort of case a few times over the decades,  very difficult moving people from blocks about to be demolished (surprisingly) . Don't know the full facts but I'm surprised Hackney have started work with her & her family in the opposite block.

I was involved in moving a set of residents from a high rise estate in Tower Hamlets many years ago. A work mate was checking all the flats in a supposedly empty block and found a couple living there.  They had been leaseholders,  they had sold the flat back to Tower Hamlets and no one came to check it or collect the keys (arguably the couple could have just dropped them off) . They'd been living there for about 3 years , rent-free. They told my work mate they had been saving up to buy a place on the coast .


----------



## klang (May 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I am currently self isolating from Hackney....in Suffolk for the week


ah, that's why everybody looked so joylessly depressed when I poked my head in at the Hart the other day.


----------



## Sue (May 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I have dealt with this sort of case a few times over the decades,  very difficult moving people from blocks about to be demolished (surprisingly) . Don't know the full facts but I'm surprised Hackney have started work with her & her family in the opposite block.
> 
> I was involved in moving a set of residents from a high rise estate in Tower Hamlets many years ago. A work mate was checking all the flats in a supposedly empty block and found a couple living there.  They had been leaseholders,  they had sold the flat back to Tower Hamlets and no one came to check it or collect the keys (arguably the couple could have just dropped them off) . They'd been living there for about 3 years , rent-free. They told my work mate they had been saving up to buy a place on the coast .


A family with four kids.  Sounds the place they were offered is in a very poor state so can't blame them for staying put in the hope it forces Hackney to sort things out.


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2021)

littleseb said:


> ah, that's why everybody looked so joylessly depressed when I poked my head in at the Hart the other day.


Haven't been in the Hart for ages , went once over lockdown,  last Summer , they had a pretty chaotic system so didn't bother again. The Billet is my favoured place after several years of alternating between the two,  The Billet was more local-y .


----------



## klang (May 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Haven't been in the Hart for ages , went once over lockdown,  last Summer , they had a pretty chaotic system so didn't bother again. The Billet is my favoured place after several years of alternating between the two,  The Billet was more local-y .


was meant to say Billet but mucked that one up


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2021)

Sue said:


> A family with four kids.  Sounds the place they were offered is in a very poor state so can't blame them for staying put in the hope it forces Hackney to sort things out.


Yep, they are in a strong position and there will be properties for them to move to. Hackney need to pull their fingers out , the press attention should see a suitable property offered soon.


----------



## andysays (May 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I have dealt with this sort of case a few times over the decades,  very difficult moving people from blocks about to be demolished (surprisingly) . Don't know the full facts but I'm surprised Hackney have started work with her & her family in the opposite block.
> 
> I was involved in moving a set of residents from a high rise estate in Tower Hamlets many years ago. A work mate was checking all the flats in a supposedly empty block and found a couple living there.  They had been leaseholders,  they had sold the flat back to Tower Hamlets and no one came to check it or collect the keys (arguably the couple could have just dropped them off) . They'd been living there for about 3 years , rent-free. They told my work mate they had been saving up to buy a place on the coast .


I don't anything about this Marian Court case, but part of Woodberry Down estate is currently being demolished with other blocks still in normal occupation just a few yards away.

The residents there have the prospect of living next door to a demolition/building site for years to come.

It's a shitty situation,  and it's far from unusual, unfortunately.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I have dealt with this sort of case a few times over the decades,  very difficult moving people from blocks about to be demolished (surprisingly) . Don't know the full facts but I'm surprised Hackney have started work with her & her family in the opposite block.
> 
> I was involved in moving a set of residents from a high rise estate in Tower Hamlets many years ago. A work mate was checking all the flats in a supposedly empty block and found a couple living there.  They had been leaseholders,  they had sold the flat back to Tower Hamlets and no one came to check it or collect the keys (arguably the couple could have just dropped them off) . They'd been living there for about 3 years , rent-free. They told my work mate they had been saving up to buy a place on the coast .


one thing which surprises me is that i know there was asbestos in the tower block i used to live in and i wouldn't be surprised if there was in marian court and surrounding (now demolished) blocks. so by demolishing while she and family in situ i wonder what they've been exposed to.


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2021)

littleseb said:


> was meant to say Billet but mucked that one up


Ah ! 😁 might pop in tonight , but tempted to try the Hackney Tap.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Ah ! 😁 might pop in tonight , but tempted to try the Hackney Tap.


why not have a small pub crawl?


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2021)

andysays said:


> I don't anything about this Marian Court case, but part of Woodberry Down estate is currently being demolished with other blocks still in normal occupation just a few yards away.
> 
> The residents there have the prospect of living next door to a demolition/building site for years to come.
> 
> It's a shitty situation,  and it's far from unusual, unfortunately.


I was involved in Woodberry Down in the early years (2003/4) the whole redevelopment had been going for several years before that !


----------



## andysays (May 21, 2021)

Is Marian Court the one near the junction of Homerton High Street and Ponsford Street?


----------



## blossie33 (May 21, 2021)

Yes, I hope they are found somewhere better soon, I thought it was Woodberry Down for a minute but I see it's actually Homerton.


----------



## andysays (May 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I was involved in Woodberry Down in the early years (2003/4) the whole redevelopment had been going for several years before that !


From what I hear, it will being going on for a few years yet. Wouldn't be surprised if I retire before it's completed


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2021)

andysays said:


> Is Marian Court the one near the junction of Homerton High Street and Ponsford Street?


I think it is , my lockdown walks have often taken me past them. I thought both blocks were empty tbh, amazed that someone was living there.


----------



## klang (May 21, 2021)

andysays said:


> I don't anything about this Marian Court case, but part of Woodberry Down estate is currently being demolished with other blocks still in normal occupation just a few yards away.


fuck yeah. I'm around there quite a lot, and it always amazes me how disrespectful the whole project is. Not only is a community being destroyed, but the remaining residents have to put up with all the noise and distraction for years to come, just to see their neighbours being replaced with the better-off. Disgusting.


----------



## blossie33 (May 21, 2021)

andysays said:


> From what I hear, it will being going on for a few years yet. Wouldn't be surprised if I retire before it's completed



Yes, that's going to take a long time before it's all finished, I often walk by the reservoirs, they've almost finished demolishing the two big white blocks now - interesting to watch!


----------



## blossie33 (May 21, 2021)

littleseb said:


> fuck yeah. I'm around there quite a lot, and it always amazes me how disrespectful the whole project is. Not only is a community being destroyed, but the remaining residents have to put up with all the noise and distraction for years to come, just to see their neighbours being replaced by the better-off. Disgusting.



Not only the old residents but it's right next to some of the new blocks too!


----------



## klang (May 21, 2021)

makes me wonder how long before my little estate in seven sisters is torn down.


----------



## klang (May 21, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Not only the old residents but it's right next to some of the new blocks too!


no idea what it must be like living in one of the neighbouring flats, but the entire estate must be shaking and trembling. the noise and dust must be maddening, it surely can't be healthy!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> one thing which surprises me is that i know there was asbestos in the tower block i used to live in and i wouldn't be surprised if there was in marian court and surrounding (now demolished) blocks. so by demolishing while she and family in situ i wonder what they've been exposed to.





littleseb said:


> no idea what it must be like living in one of the neighbouring flats, but the entire estate must be shaking and trembling. the noise and dust must be maddening, it surely can't be healthy!


----------



## klang (May 21, 2021)

it's fucked.


----------



## klang (May 21, 2021)

not that the estate was particularly pretty or looked (to my untrained eyes) well built, but what's replacing it is surely not a sustainable model in terms of community building and residential planning. It's all so soulless.


----------



## klang (May 21, 2021)

glass and steel. when it brakes it's broken and needs replacing rather than repairing.


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> one thing which surprises me is that i know there was asbestos in the tower block i used to live in and i wouldn't be surprised if there was in marian court and surrounding (now demolished) blocks. so by demolishing while she and family in situ i wonder what they've been exposed to.


It might have asbestos , but they are supposed to remove it prior to demolition AFAIK.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It might have asbestos , but they are supposed to remove it prior to demolition AFAIK.


this is hackney and anything is possible


----------



## blossie33 (May 21, 2021)

littleseb said:


> not that the estate was particularly pretty or looked (to my untrained eyes) well built, but what's replacing it is surely not a sustainable model in terms of community building and residential planning. It's all so soulless.



I know what you mean, I do wonder what these new high rise estates are going to be like years down the line.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I know what you mean, I do wonder what these new high rise estates are going to be like years down the line.


rotten


----------



## Sue (May 21, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I know what you mean, I do wonder what these new high rise estates are going to be like years down the line.


Well there's a load of scaffolding up on the (very expensive) high rise blocks at Dalston Junction. Not sure what for but they're not exactly old.


----------



## klang (May 21, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I know what you mean, I do wonder what these new high rise estates are going to be like years down the line.


I like the reservoirs and the area, but the playgrounds between the new builds are shite. Boring and cold in the winter but hot in the summer. Shame, because they had the opportunity to build new ones to modern standards where parents and kids feel comfortable to spend many hours and get to know each other.


----------



## blossie33 (May 21, 2021)

Sue said:


> Well there's a load of scaffolding up on the (very expensive) high rise blocks at Dalston Junction. Not sure what for but they're not exactly old.



Yes, I've noticed that, I'm wondering if it has something to do with them being checked due to the new fire regulations?


----------



## klang (May 21, 2021)

TBH the 'new' area being by the reservoirs is its saving grace. Otherwise it would be boring as fuck with no chance of a decent street life and community developing. Reminds me of places like Hendon. (Used to work a lot at the police training centre and found the walk from the station to the centre thoroughly depressing. Expensive glass and steel blocks, kept half empty by foreign investors.)


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2021)

Sue said:


> Well there's a load of scaffolding up on the (very expensive) high rise blocks at Dalston Junction. Not sure what for but they're not exactly old.


Do those blocks have cladding ?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

Sue said:


> Well there's a load of scaffolding up on the (very expensive) high rise blocks at Dalston Junction. Not sure what for but they're not exactly old.


do you mean dalston square, opposite the eastern curve?

those were finished in 2010/11


----------



## andysays (May 21, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Not only the old residents but it's right next to some of the new blocks too!


That's the only slight consolation - that the people who have paid a fortune for the new penthouses overlooking the reservoirs will have all that going on on their doorsteps too


----------



## klang (May 21, 2021)

andysays said:


> That's the only slight consolation - that the people who have paid a fortune for the new penthouses overlooking the reservoirs will have all that going on on their doorsteps too


that's what kept me in my studio - posh new neighbours objecting to my landlords planning applications.


----------



## blossie33 (May 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> do you mean dalston square, opposite the eastern curve?
> 
> those were finished in 2010/11



Yes it's round the block where the library is I think.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes it's round the block where the library is I think.


yeh that's them


----------



## Sue (May 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> do you mean dalston square, opposite the eastern curve?
> 
> those were finished in 2010/11


Yeah, those. No idea about cladding (and there certainly wasn't scaffolding up on all of them the last time I wandered through and guessing they were all the same?) more that they're 10 years old and there already some kind of major work needing done.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

Sue said:


> Yeah, those. No idea about cladding (and there certainly wasn't scaffolding up on all of them the last time I wandered through and guessing they were all the same?) more that they're 10 years old and there already some kind of major work needing done.


I'm amazed they've lasted so long


----------



## blossie33 (May 21, 2021)

The latest on the controversy of boats on the River Lea...








						Flotilla of protest against 'water safety zones' to sail from Walthamstow to Hackney Wick - Hackney Citizen
					

Canal & River Trust pledges 'open and constructive discussion' as concerns voiced over policies acting as 'land grab'




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## andysays (May 22, 2021)

littleseb said:


> not that the estate was particularly pretty or looked (to my untrained eyes) well built, but what's replacing it is surely not a sustainable model in terms of community building and residential planning. It's all so soulless.


One of the drivers for redevelopment on estates like Woodberry Down is that large estates of that age often have significant amounts of green space between the buildings, so by knocking it all down and rebuilding they can cram more flats into the area, though obviously with the loss of that green space.

It's not really about community building and residential planning, it's all about money for the developers and, I'm afraid, "housing units" for the council.


----------



## blossie33 (May 22, 2021)

andysays Yes, I remember that when the 60's blocks were built they had to allow a certain amount of space round them, as you say they are built much closer together now. They are even filling in space between older blocks with new ones in some places such as on Brownswood Road.
To be fair, I know accommodation is needed but it's not necessarily going to people that really need and can afford it


----------



## andysays (May 22, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> andysays Yes, I remember that when the 60's blocks were built they had to allow a certain amount of space round them, as you say they are built much closer together now. They are even filling in space between older blocks with new ones in some places such as on Brownswood Road.
> To be fair, I know accommodation is needed but it's not necessarily going to people that really need and can afford it


Yeah, Kings Crescent on Brownswood Road is another estate where I'm responsible for the grounds maintenance, and where redevelopment is squeezing out much of the existing green space.


----------



## blossie33 (May 22, 2021)

andysays are you often in Brownswood Road? 
This is going off topic but I'm wondering if you know anything about one of the houses in the Victorian block opposite the estate which has intrigued me whenever I've passed    it's a double fronted one, been empty for a long time now, broken window upstairs and bars on the ground floor windows. There was a police sign in the window saying something about Anti social behaviour but I think that's gone now and the front yard has been tidied up fairly recently.
It's been a lovely house and could be again if some money was spent on it - I wonder who it belongs to


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> andysays are you often in Brownswood Road?
> This is going off topic but I'm wondering if you know anything about one of the houses in the Victorian block opposite the estate which has intrigued me whenever I've passed    it's a double fronted one, been empty for a long time now, broken window upstairs and bars on the ground floor windows. There was a police sign in the window saying something about Anti social behaviour but I think that's gone now and the front yard has been tidied up fairly recently.
> It's been a lovely house and could be again if some money was spent on it - I wonder who it belongs to


It was probably closed with a closure order (The police notice) . Mostly used on social housing properties but could be used on private,  so I'm guessing it may have been a crack house fairly recently.


----------



## blossie33 (May 22, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It was probably closed with a closure order (The police notice) . Mostly used on social housing properties but could be used on private,  so I'm guessing it may have been a crack house fairly recently.



Ah thanks, it's actually been like that for some years, I did wonder what had happened but that seems a likely reason.


----------



## BillRiver (May 22, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It was probably closed with a closure order (The police notice) . Mostly used on social housing properties but could be used on private,  so I'm guessing it may have been a crack house fairly recently.



If only squatting residential properties hadn't been criminalised!


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> If only squatting residential properties hadn't been criminalised!


Yes & no , if they'd banned it only in Social Housing ,I'd have been happy.  Let the squatters live in the private sector! But it used to take an age to get a council/HA property back if squatted, and that was stopping someone else in housing need from getting a home . Rarely get squatters in council places now as you don't have to go to court , a quick visit with the police usually does the trick.


----------



## spitfire (May 26, 2021)

Boooo.

Shithouse no more.


----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Boooo.
> 
> Shithouse no more.
> 
> View attachment 270302


Glad I had a walk over there recently , although otoh,  looking forward to drinking there.


----------



## blossie33 (May 28, 2021)

Link here to the Hackney Society's Spaces newsletters, number 72 is the latest quarter. It usually has some interesting snippets.


			The Hackney Society newsletter | Spaces | Buy Publications | Hackney Society


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Glad I had a walk over there recently , although otoh,  looking forward to drinking there.


You could have had a travelling beer outside


----------



## blossie33 (May 29, 2021)

Look what's been put up over that lovely mural on the wall of the building next to William Patten School in Stokey Church Street


----------



## BillRiver (May 29, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Look what's been put up over that lovely mural on the wall of the building next to William Patten School in Stokey Church Street
> 
> View attachment 270802



Nooooo! FFS. Grrrrr.....


----------



## blossie33 (May 29, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Nooooo! FFS. Grrrrr.....



I know! It's not my photo by the way, it was posted on FB.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 31, 2021)

Just got my second AZ jab this morning in the tent adjacent to the historic John Scott Health Centre and there was no queue at all. Then a nice walk back across Woodberry Wetlands.


----------



## spitfire (May 31, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Look what's been put up over that lovely mural on the wall of the building next to William Patten School in Stokey Church Street
> 
> View attachment 270802



I'd never seen it, I'm not in Stokey much, but that is a travesty. Had a quick google to have a look, pic for anyone else that hadn't seen it.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 1, 2021)

Apart from the actual advertisement board, what has made locals mad I understand is that it's for junk food and not a very good thing for being on the wall by the school  
I wonder who owns the building, it won't be the charity shop or, I doubt, any of the people living in the flats above.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Apart from the actual advertisement board, what has made locals mad I understand is that it's for junk food and not a very good thing for being on the wall by the school
> I wonder who owns the building, it won't be the charity shop or, I doubt, any of the people living in the flats above.


It wasn't there this morning when I walked past .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 1, 2021)

Seen on my morning walk:


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Seen on my morning walk:
> 
> View attachment 271275


I'll go down , still not entirely sure about the issues , but if it's a nice day , it will be a good thing to see & support.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 1, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Seen on my morning walk:
> 
> View attachment 271275



Yes! I plan to go. My mate, who makes amazingly delish vegan cakes for a living and lives on a boat, is planning to set up a cake stall on the marshes opposite to give cake to all who support the protest.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 1, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I'll go down , still not entirely sure about the issues , but if it's a nice day , it will be a good thing to see & support.



What in particular are you not sure about? I'm no expert but I may be able to help? Or you can find out directly from boaters on the day of course.

If you do come down maybe we'll meet! I'll almost certainly be with my mate at her cake stall. Do come say hello if you fancy.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 1, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It wasn't there this morning when I walked past .



Has it been taken down then?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi marty21 and BillRiver I will pop down myself I think.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 1, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hi marty21 and BillRiver I will pop down myself I think.


Fab!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Yes! I plan to go. My mate, who makes amazingly delish vegan cakes for a living and lives on a boat, is planning to set up a cake stall on the marshes opposite to give cake to all who support the protest.


free cake you say? well i'm in


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> What in particular are you not sure about? I'm no expert but I may be able to help? Or you can find out directly from boaters on the day of course.
> 
> If you do come down maybe we'll meet! I'll almost certainly be with my mate at her cake stall. Do come say hello if you fancy.


Will say hello ! I haven't looked into the issues closely tbf, something about getting rid of casual mooring ?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Has it been taken down then?


Yep , maybe it was just temporary , for Instagram, etc .


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 1, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Will say hello ! I haven't looked into the issues closely tbf, something about getting rid of casual mooring ?



Sort of, although some might object to your use of the word casual there!

The posh and exclusive rowing club which contributes nothing to the area (not that I'm biased but!... comparison to the canoe club shows how it could be done, but isn't) have been pushing for years for a reduction in/removal of the continuous cruisers - people who live in their boats 24/7 all year round but do not have a permanent mooring.

People like my mates. They have to move every few weeks, and they're not hooked up to leccy, water, etc.

It's quite a positive community of people which I believe the area gains from having around.

They do have to pay for a continuous cruising license but it's less than the cost of a permanent mooring.

Permanent moorings are incredibly hard to get, very limited, with endlessly long waiting lists, and not cheap.

Many of the continuous cruisers are long term Hackney residents with roots in the area who have been priced out of the flats and houses.

Many have local jobs, family nearby, and/or kids in local schools. If they can't moor here it will have a massive and negative impact on their lives.

But the rowers complain that the presence of the continuous cruisers effectively narrows the river space they can row along.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Sort of, although some might object to your use of the word casual there!
> 
> The posh and exclusive rowing club which contributes nothing to the area (not that I'm biased but!... comparison to the canoe club shows how it could be done, but isn't) have been pushing for years for a reduction in/removal of the continuous cruisers - people who live in their boats 24/7 all year round but do not have a permanent mooring.
> 
> ...


That's a good summary  thank you . See you for cakes in a few weeks !


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 1, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Yep , maybe it was just temporary , for Instagram, etc .



Hmmm, alot of trouble for Instagram.
I was down in Stokey earlier so I had a quick look myself - I'm glad it's gone anyway!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Hmmm, alot of trouble for Instagram.
> I was down in Stokey earlier so I had a quick look myself - I'm glad it's gone anyway!


Does seem a lot of trouble , maybe they got loads of complaints and had to take it down.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 1, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Does seem a lot of trouble , maybe they got loads of complaints and had to take it down.



Yes I wondered that and if the school objected too on grounds it was inappropriate that should have helped.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Sort of, although some might object to your use of the word casual there!
> 
> The posh and exclusive rowing club which contributes nothing to the area (not that I'm biased but!... comparison to the canoe club shows how it could be done, but isn't) have been pushing for years for a reduction in/removal of the continuous cruisers - people who live in their boats 24/7 all year round but do not have a permanent mooring.
> 
> ...


Just thinking about this,  the river is pretty wide around there so it can't be that the moored barges are stopping them rowing . Is it barges getting in their way ? Could there be a no barges moving rule for a few hours every morning sort this out ?


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 1, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Just thinking about this,  the river is pretty wide around there so it can't be that the moored barges are stopping them rowing . Is it barges getting in their way ? Could there be a no barges moving rule for a few hours every morning sort this out ?



Of course. Although it has been claimed the moored boats are a problem even when not moving.

A certain subset of the (mostly) new to the area middle classes don't like the boaters full stop. Think they're scruffy, spoiling the view, the wrong sort of person, etc. Which I think is what it's really about.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Of course. Although it has been claimed the moored boats are a problem even when not moving.
> 
> A certain subset of the (mostly) new to the area middle classes don't like the boaters full stop. Think they're scruffy, spoiling the view, the wrong sort of person, etc. Which I think is what it's really about.


Those new m/c people are the wrong sort of people .


----------



## Sue (Jun 6, 2021)

Not Hackney but know people here go to Walthamstow Wetlands so...

'Meanwhile, next month a family trail, aimed mostly at children, will lead visitors through the Walthamstow wetlands: they will be guided by Moomin footprints and cut-out figures; a Victorian engine house will be used to display photographs, taken by Tove’s brother, of the women in the cottage and outside on the island.'









						How Tove Jansson’s love of nature shaped the world of the Moomins
					

The Finnish artist’s work was hugely influenced by her passion for the great outdoors – in particular the tiny island of Klovharun




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 6, 2021)

Sue said:


> Not Hackney but know people here go to Walthamstow Wetlands so...
> 
> 'Meanwhile, next month a family trail, aimed mostly at children, will lead visitors through the Walthamstow wetlands: they will be guided by Moomin footprints and cut-out figures; a Victorian engine house will be used to display photographs, taken by Tove’s brother, of the women in the cottage and outside on the island.'
> 
> ...



Yes, it's walking distance from my flat in Hackney, and I already have a plan to go see this!


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 6, 2021)

Dp.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 8, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Another institution that has failed in this sordid affair:
> 
> *The Guardian* hides slaver background of Robert Geffrey in article on museum rename






Seemingly unrepentant, the Museum of the Home (formerly The Geffrye Museum) face further protests against their continued glorification of *Sir Robert Geffrye*:

Diane Abbott to join 'Geffrye Must Fall' protest at museum reopening


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 11, 2021)

So I went to Hackney for a drink last night  Kingsland High Street. I haven't been there in 15+ years. 
For some reason I felt wildly excited walking from the station....so much busier then I remember  really vibrant  I really enjoyed being there. 

Hackney or that particular part of Hackney, more then anywhere else I have been in London demonstrates that huge gulf between edgy bohemian Middle classes and absolutely desperate, poor very unwell people, some fairly young. That somewhat distressed me. I say that having been homeless my self as a youngster and then working with rough sleepers for 20 years....not much can shock me these days....but this felt and looked to me like another level of unwellness and poverty....emaciated people 😧

All the usual old shops plus so many restaurants and coffee bars...thats new to me. 
And a hotel in the middle of it all- wtf! I was quite blown away by the chaos. In amongst that I felt a friendly warm atmosphere too.

I feel quite strongly I would like to return.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 11, 2021)

kalidarkone glad you had a good time!

It is a real mixed bag as you say. I was out late in Dalston on Tuesday. on the way home it was remarkable how many desperate people there were - hardly anyone else was about at 11:30…


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 11, 2021)

Also a reminder about this on Sunday which I will probably be at. 

Sounds like they are planning bands on boats and food stalls?


Will swing by the Geffrye/Museum of the Home thing tomorrow too, but it seems very SWP dominated so might be a brief visit.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 12, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> kalidarkone glad you had a good time!
> 
> It is a real mixed bag as you say. I was out late in Dalston on Tuesday. on the way home it was remarkable how many desperate people there were - hardly anyone else was about at 11:30…


Thanks x


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 12, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Seemingly unrepentant, the Museum of the Home (formerly The Geffrye Museum) face further protests against their continued glorification of *Sir Robert Geffrye*:
> 
> Diane Abbott to join 'Geffrye Must Fall' protest at museum reopening



It's not about being "unrepentant" so much as Oliver Dowden telling them that if they remove it they will lose all government funding. That would mean they'd have to close. End of museum.

Prior to him getting involved the museum had initiated a public consultation on the matter, and we the Hackney public told them in no uncertain terms we wanted it gone. I believe they would have removed it, were it not for Dowden's threats. They did drop Geffrye's name from the name of the museum, but then Dowden intervened.

They describe retaining it, in the article you linked to from Hackney Citizen, as "the only practical option for the foreseeable option" because of his threats, because of the position he has put them in.

I am furious about this, but not so much at the museum trustees, more at our government - and Dowden in particular.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 12, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also a reminder about this on Sunday which I will probably be at. View attachment 272952
> 
> Sounds like they are planning bands on boats and food stalls?
> 
> ...



Yes, it is to be a "festival of boater culture" and I am really looking forward to it!

Lots more info here:

Join London’s boaters in Hackney on 13th June to defend the right to moor – National Bargee Travellers Association

"The protest will bring boaters from all over London and beyond, to resist the displacement of boaters and to protect their homes.
A ‘towpath protest’ of boaters on foot and canal wanderers alike will gather at Walthamstow Marshes before following in the flotilla’s wake to Hackney Wick, raising awareness of the Canal and River Trust’s discriminatory policy changes, and how they threaten people’s livelihoods. Towpath users can chat to boaters stationed on the towpath to find out more about the restrictions and the campaign to resist them, before heading back to Walthamstow Marshes for the conclusion of the protest with speeches and entertainment in the form of a circus show, children’s activities and live music."


----------



## spitfire (Jun 13, 2021)

I'd like to go to the demo tomorrow but not sure if I can make it. Hopefully a good turn out and more power to their elbows. Any idea of Hackney Wick arrival time?

Latest developments with shithousery.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

Lots more info here:


spitfire said:


> Any idea of Hackney Wick arrival time?



None whatsoever but can try to remember to post an update here if that would help. Feel free to PM me if I appear to have forgotten.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 13, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Lots more info here:
> 
> 
> None whatsoever but can try to remember to post an update here if that would help. Feel free to PM me if I appear to have forgotten.



Cheers Bill, appreciate it.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

Currently on path on marshes opposite Hope and Anchor pub. No movement yet but plenty cakes and a water fight between me and some 3 year olds has already happened.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

Speeches are happening.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

Apparently some of the flotilla have not arrived yet, so it won't start til they do.

They've been held up by a closed lock and no lock-keeper being on hand...


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

Flotilla starting to get into position on the water now. I don't envy the organisers - it's like herding cats!


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

Music, circus, and other performances slated to start at 4pm, here on marshes opposite Hope and Anchor.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks for the info, might pop down to have a look later.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

Starting to move now. Led by brass band on boat!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm about! Orange-y shorts , black 'The Sacred River Lea' T-shirt , blue cap .


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm playing catch up , but should catch up soon .


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I'm about! Orange-y shorts , black 'The Sacred River Lea' T-shirt , blue cap .



Nice one! I'm in a purple dress with bright pink cycle shorts, and I'm carrying a placard that says "keep the towpath public!".

I have short, dark brown and grey, hair.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 13, 2021)

Ah I had to be there early…


other half has to work and it was too hot for bears to stick around for long.

looked cool though and seems like they have music til at least 6?


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

I've been persuaded to stop a while at the Princess of Wales pub... we have a picnic style table on the river path.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Ah I had
> looked cool though and seems like they have music til at least 6?



Yes performances from 4 ish onwards (emphasis on the ish).


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2021)

I got a bit ahead (marchers walk really slow 😀) I'm at the far end of Hackney Marshes,  drinking a beer on a shady bench. Will head back now to catch the 2nd half of the footie.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I got a bit ahead (marchers walk really slow 😀) I'm at the far end of Hackney Marshes,  drinking a beer on a shady bench. Will head back now to catch the 2nd half of the footie.



Sorry I missed you. Another time! Enjoy the footie.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Sorry I missed you. Another time! Enjoy the footie.


I'm heading back via The Princess so you may run into me .


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2021)

That was impressive , I must have passed 50 boats on the way back!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

The shows have begun.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

Anyone who lives in, works in, plays in, gives a shit about, Hackney and surrounding areas is asked to fill in this form to tell the Canal and Rivers Trust what you think of their so-called "safety zones" aka boat cull:

Stakeholder Engagement for Water Safety Zones on the River Lee

It has been pointed out that in 2019 there were a total of 4 collisions involving a motored boat and a non motored boat, which is down from 6 in each of the two previous years.

#stoptheboatcull


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 13, 2021)

I was in Lower Clapton earlier, walked down to Chatsworth Road and then down to the little path down the end of South Millfields where the pylons end - caught the last dozen or so of boats going towards Hackney Wick


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

London boat dwellers protest against plans to ‘drive them from their homes’


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

Guardian article wildly inaccurate, bending over so far backwards in an attempt to appear balanced that they've fallen over and landed on their arses, but still...


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

Mine and marty21 's pics here:

Pics from your State Sanctioned Exercise.


----------



## andysays (Jun 13, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Guardian article wildly inaccurate, bending over so far backwards in an attempt to appear balanced that they've fallen over and landed on their arses, but still...


In what way is it inaccurate, out of interest?


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

andysays said:


> In what way is it inaccurate, out of interest?



Numbers mainly. Numbers of collisions, number of boat homes at risk, etc. The quote from the rowing woman is nonsense too.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 14, 2021)

There is a petition about #StopTheBoatCull as well, here:

Sign the Petition


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I was in Lower Clapton earlier, walked down to Chatsworth Road and then down to the little path down the end of South Millfields where the pylons end - caught the last dozen or so of boats going towards Hackney Wick


I was probably on the other side of the river at that point,  saw the last of them go under the Lea Bridge Road bridge.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 14, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Of course. Although it has been claimed the moored boats are a problem even when not moving.
> 
> A certain subset of the (mostly) new to the area middle classes don't like the boaters full stop. Think they're scruffy, spoiling the view, the wrong sort of person, etc. Which I think is what it's really about.



According to several people I spoke to today, suspicions are that the Canal and River Trust (CRT) want to sell more land on the river side in Hackney to property developers.

To build yet more, unaffordable to most people, flats.

So, although the CRT are claiming it's about safety, and although it's true the rowing club is on-side, it's not necessarily all as simple as rowers v boat dwellers...


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 14, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I was probably on the other side of the river at that point,  saw the last of them go under the Lea Bridge Road bridge.



Yes, I guess you might have been from your photo of the green bridge, there was a man over your side flying a little drone   I wondered what it was at first.
I like that little pathway, it's nice and quiet over that side and...I must confess I have a bit of a bridge phobia, I don't like crossing high bridges where the railing is open all the way down!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, I guess you might have been from your photo of the green bridge, there was a man over your side flying a little drone   I wondered what it was at first.
> I like that little pathway, it's nice and quiet over that side and...I must confess I have a bit of a bridge phobia, I don't like crossing high bridges where the railing is open all the way down!


I love that pathway! Walked it earlier to get ahead of the marchers (so slow )

The photo was earlier so I missed drone man.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 21, 2021)

Next Saturday:


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 26, 2021)

From the Hackney Society web page ...
Tuesday 29th June 7pm - 8.30pm on YouTube, talk by photographer Chris Dorley Brown on changes in Hackney Wick since the 1980's - register here...









						TALK:  Chris Dorley Brown: Hackney Wick changes since the 1980s
					

One man's photographs that show how Hackney Wick has changed since the 1980s




					www.eventbrite.co.uk
				




Could be interesting


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 26, 2021)

His photos and YouTube channel are wicked.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 1, 2021)

Look out for Indiana Jones on the streets of Hackney this month   

July 2021: London On Screen and Filming​
Currently filming​13 years after the last feature, everyone's favourite archeologist and adventurer *Indiana Jones* is returning for a fifth instalment! The plot is currently unknown, but filming is taking place on the streets of Hackney and at Pinewood Studios, with Phoebe Waller-Bridge and Mads Mikkelsen joining Hollywood heavyweight Harrison Ford.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 2, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Look out for Indiana Jones on the streets of Hackney this month
> 
> July 2021: London On Screen and Filming​
> Currently filming​13 years after the last feature, everyone's favourite archeologist and adventurer *Indiana Jones* is returning for a fifth instalment! The plot is currently unknown, but filming is taking place on the streets of Hackney and at Pinewood Studios, with Phoebe Waller-Bridge and Mads Mikkelsen joining Hollywood heavyweight Harrison Ford.



Oh yes, my mate told me about this. She saw Harrison Ford during the filming a couple of weeks ago. She pointed out the street to me, it was just off Millfields Park near the bottom of Chatsworth Road.


----------



## Sue (Jul 2, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Oh yes, my mate told me about this. She saw Harrison Ford during the filming a couple of weeks ago. She pointed out the street to me, it was just off Millfields Park near the bottom of Chatsworth Road.


And you're only mentioning this now??? Seriously.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 2, 2021)

Sorry!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Oh yes, my mate told me about this. She saw Harrison Ford during the filming a couple of weeks ago. She pointed out the street to me, it was just off Millfields Park near the bottom of Chatsworth Road.


I saw something getting filmed there , had no idea what it was .


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 2, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I saw something getting filmed there , had no idea what it was .



Wow! I'll have to make that my walking route for the rest of the month  
Was it by the National Grid place?
I guess it would be on a week day?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Wow! I'll have to make that my walking route for the rest of the month
> Was it by the National Grid place?
> I guess it would be on a week day?


No , I think it was Mildenhall Rd , they'd blocked the road from Chatsworth Rd up. There were loads of folk there .


----------



## spitfire (Jul 2, 2021)

So the scaffolding is down and it looks like they may be keeping a SFW version of the graffiti.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 2, 2021)

Yes, I believe they are - heard that somewhere, maybe on the talk about Hackney Wick by Chris Dorley Brown I watched earlier this week.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 9, 2021)

Hackney Museum today for “Hackney In The 1980s”. Was great. Free but you have to book. And wear a mask obvs. Unless exempt I guess.


----------



## Sue (Jul 9, 2021)

That does look good. Thanks Fozzie Bear.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2021)

Put through the door the other day


So looks like a load of fuckwittery incoming


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 10, 2021)

Dalston Mens Group (1977)
					

Few figures are so universally mocked as the male feminist. Dalston Mens Group seemed too good to be true when I chanced upon it. An almost perfect artefact of “right on Hackney”, like …




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com
				




I honestly thought this was made up. But it ain't!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2021)

My local might be busy today , opens at midday , walked past at 10.30am


----------



## Sue (Jul 11, 2021)

marty21 said:


> My local might be busy today , opens at midday , walked past at 10.30am View attachment 277985View attachment 277986


It's going to be absolute carnage by kick-off. 😲


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> It's going to be absolute carnage by kick-off. 😲


I was thinking of getting there for 4.30 😀 they will be 6 hours in by then & probably asleep


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> It's going to be absolute carnage by kick-off. 😲


It's a good day for Italians to stay indoors. Don't know if it will be worse if England win or lose


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 11, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney Museum today for “Hackney In The 1980s”. Was great. Free but you have to book. And wear a mask obvs. Unless exempt I guess.
> 
> View attachment 277730View attachment 277731View attachment 277732



I'm booked to see it on Thursday, really looking forward to it. Love that museum.


----------



## klang (Jul 11, 2021)

marty21 said:


> My local might be busy today , opens at midday , walked past at 10.30am View attachment 277985View attachment 277986


Has everybody and everything finally gone completely mental?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2021)

littleseb said:


> Has everybody and everything finally gone completely mental?


Wait til tomorrow to see how loony everyone has gone.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 11, 2021)

Holy shit.


----------



## klang (Jul 11, 2021)

Does anybody know of a good cave, ideally Hackney / NE London area? Need somewhere to hide in and seal for about 15 years.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 11, 2021)

Hackney BMX competing in the London Youth games in Hayes today.

Mini Fire representing. (We’re actually Tower Hamlets but she’s in a Hackney school so…)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Hackney BMX competing in the London Youth games in Hayes today.
> 
> Mini Fire representing. (We’re actually Tower Hamlets but she’s in a Hackney school so…)
> 
> View attachment 278012


Good luck to her  

Hayes west London or Hayes south London?


----------



## Sue (Jul 11, 2021)

Good luck to Mini Fire, spitfire. Let us know how she gets on!


----------



## spitfire (Jul 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Good luck to her
> 
> Hayes west London or Hayes south London?



Thanks mate. 

Hayes West London.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Good luck to Mini Fire, spitfire. Let us know how she gets on!



Thanks Sue.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 11, 2021)

Billet update from Twitter:


----------



## klang (Jul 11, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Hayes West London.


a long way from home!

get some action shots pls.

g'luck to her


----------



## klang (Jul 11, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Billet update from Twitter:
> 
> View attachment 278020


i switched sides now. GO ITALY!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2021)

From 5 minutes ago , a mate drove over from Edmonton to see if he could get in , despite me sending him photos from earlier. Apparently there is a 2 hour wait to get into the pub  must be longer than that , you'd only be there for the match , you wouldn't have just turned up for the excellent Sunday roast.


----------



## Sue (Jul 11, 2021)

Madness. Are you going to be waltzing straight in, marty21, being a regular and all..?


----------



## klang (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Madness. Are you going to be waltzing straight in, marty21, being a regular and all..?


No way! I'll take a wander up there later , imagine the anger if I was able to jump the queue 😳


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2021)

littleseb said:


> View attachment 278044


My usual welcome tbf


----------



## Sue (Jul 11, 2021)

marty21 said:


> No way! I'll take a wander up there later , imagine the anger if I was able to jump the queue 😳


What's the point in bring a regular if you can't do that ^?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Sue (Jul 11, 2021)

Guessing marty21 is way way waaaay at the back somewhere.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 12, 2021)

Hackney came 3rd, we were beaten by Hillingdon (their track) and Southwark, (I think). We had the smallest team so to get 3rd was a big surprise. All the team rode their little hearts out.

(Mini Fire won her Class, 8-9 F Novices so she went home with 2 medals and was soooo happy.  )


----------



## Sue (Jul 12, 2021)

Aw, that's great spitfire. X


----------



## spitfire (Jul 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> Aw, that's great spitfire. X



Thanks Sue, she came 5, 7 and 8 in her first race a few weeks ago so we'd made sure her expectations weren't too high and she goes and wins it!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2021)

marty21 said:


> No way! I'll take a wander up there later , imagine the anger if I was able to jump the queue 😳


next time you should just kip over there the night before.


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 12, 2021)

Well done, that's great!


----------



## spitfire (Jul 12, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Well done, that's great!



Cheers blossie!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2021)

Popped into a much quieter Billet tonight,  they turned away about 1000 people yesterday.

I had a wander around the area yesterday afternoon , went by The Clapton Hart, The Star, The Hands of Glory , The White Hart , The Coach & Horses , The Axe & the Sovereign,  no queues at any of them. Popped into the Butchers , they don't have TVs so it was empty. I'm sure most of the others did have TVs.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2021)

Saw something on Next door about an anti-vax camp on Hackney Downs 🤔 walked along the side of it yesterday and didn't notice anything.  Clearly I need to investigate so I will set off shortly .


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Saw something on Next door about an anti-vax camp on Hackney Downs 🤔 walked along the side of it yesterday and didn't notice anything.  Clearly I need to investigate so I will set off shortly .


there is or was one opposite the school, mrs model brought it to my attention. but she told me that the parks people are taking it in hand, so whether it's still there i don't know and will await your report with interest


----------



## spitfire (Jul 17, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Saw something on Next door about an anti-vax camp on Hackney Downs 🤔 walked along the side of it yesterday and didn't notice anything.  Clearly I need to investigate so I will set off shortly .



This chap has been taking photo's of the dangerous fools and posting them on twitter.



eta tagged you in.


----------



## andysays (Jul 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> there is or was one opposite the school, mrs model brought it to my attention. but she told me that the parks people are taking it in hand, so whether it's still there i don't know and will await your report with interest


I heard something about this the other day from my colleagues in the Parks dept.

Sounds like there is some legal process underway to evict them.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> there is or was one opposite the school, mrs model brought it to my attention. but she told me that the parks people are taking it in hand, so whether it's still there i don't know and will await your report with interest


Yep , still there , about 30 tents, an 'information' table  , & about 20 folk sitting around smoking skunk . Apparently MSM is the virus, and they are the cure 🤔


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Yep , still there , about 30 tents, an 'information' table  , & about 20 folk sitting around smoking skunk . Apparently MSM is the virus, and they are the cure 🤔


did they sing you a love song?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> did they sing you a love song?


No , I just walked past them,  like every other person I saw , overheard some nonsense about bio-weapons .


----------



## Sue (Jul 23, 2021)

Community stalwart to replace slave trader's name at public garden in Homerton - Hackney Citizen
					

Kit Crowley replaces Sir John Cass in first success for council's renaming project




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2021)

Had a walk around Hackney Downs at lunch time , the anti-vax camp is still there ffs.


----------



## Sue (Jul 23, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Had a walk around Hackney Downs at lunch time , the anti-vax camp is still there ffs.


Was just reading this.  









						Anti-lockdown and vaccination camp remains in Hackney Downs after a week
					

Anti-lockdown and vaccination campaigners have set up a "lovedown freedom" camp in Hackney Downs Park after they were moved from...




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## klang (Jul 23, 2021)

wonder if it's the same lot that camped on Sh Bush Green for a while.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2021)

littleseb said:


> wonder if it's the same lot that camped on Sh Bush Green for a while.


I think it is .  They've also camped on Clapham Common on this leg of their national tour.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2021)

Some good news , a billionaire Landlord loses court case .


----------



## spitfire (Jul 24, 2021)

I don't know why I keep posting about this pub but here you go. 









						The history of the Lord Napier pub in Hackney Wick — Roman Road LDN
					

From public house to squat rave location to art gallery to tourist attraction, we take a look at the long history of the Lord Napier pub in Hackney Wick.




					romanroadlondon.com


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 24, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I don't know why I keep posting about this pub but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting history. I was one of those partygoers in the early 00's 

Just to change into my Brummie hat and correct a misstatement in the text on the Hackney Wick area - plastic/ parkesine was actually invented in Birmingham by Parks who lived there  - however it was first produced in the Wick.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Interesting history. I was one of those partygoers in the early 00's
> 
> Just to change into my Brummie hat and correct a misstatement in the text on the Hackney Wick area - plastic/ parkesine was actually invented in Birmingham by Parks who lived there  - however it was first produced in the Wick.


Brummies coming down here and taking credit😅


----------



## Sue (Jul 28, 2021)

In exciting news, there's an Aldi opening in what was Peacock's on Kingsland High St. (Looks like they're working on the shop just now -- there are signs up saying it's opening soon.)


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 28, 2021)

Ooo I like Aldi, they sell the cheapest coconut water of all the supermarkets   I usually make a trip to Tottenham.


----------



## Sue (Jul 28, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Ooo I like Aldi, they sell the cheapest coconut water of all the supermarkets   I usually make a trip to Tottenham.


One of my friends is way overexcited about it.   He normally goes to the Lidl in Morning Lane but this will be much more convenient.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 7, 2021)

I have to say that this is unexpected.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 7, 2021)

I literally don’t understand this but am glad I’m not there:


----------



## andysays (Aug 7, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I literally don’t understand this but am glad I’m not there:



Reports of multiple causalities sounds interesting.

Wonder what it will turn out to be...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2021)

Sue said:


> In exciting news, there's an Aldi opening in what was Peacock's on Kingsland High St. (Looks like they're working on the shop just now -- there are signs up saying it's opening soon.)


I do like a new supermarket


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2021)

andysays said:


> Reports of multiple causalities sounds interesting.
> 
> Wonder what it will turn out to be...


Sadly disappointing I suspect


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2021)

andysays said:


> Reports of multiple causalities sounds interesting.
> 
> Wonder what it will turn out to be...


Bollocks apparently 









						Police called to hoax amid false rumours 70 poisonous snakes released
					

It was a night of confusion in North London after a hoax call closed Seven Sisters road




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## andysays (Aug 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Bollocks apparently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still going to be extra cautious next time I'm working at Portland Rise


----------



## klang (Aug 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Bollocks apparently
> 
> 
> 
> ...



70 poisonous snakes on the loose felt strangely satisfying


----------



## andysays (Aug 7, 2021)

klang said:


> 70 poisonous snakes on the loose felt strangely satisfying


Not if it's your job to cut the grass up there next week


----------



## klang (Aug 7, 2021)

andysays said:


> Not if it's your job to cut the grass up there next week


whoever came up with that hoax was up there on the old grass, i guess.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2021)

The Lord Napier has now reopened in Hackney Wick , so might have a walk to the Olympics (seems the right time 😀) and pop into the Napier as well.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The Lord Napier has now reopened in Hackney Wick , so might have a walk to the Olympics (seems the right time 😀) and pop into the Napier as well.



Looks busy in the Wick right now...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Looks busy in the Wick right now...



Mmm...might try that another day 😀


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Looks busy in the Wick right now...



went through Shoreditch last night - RAMMED


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Looks busy in the Wick right now...



I did end up walking there #youarenotmymother etc . Walked along the Lea to the Olympics & then crossed over to Hackney Wick.  The Wick is like a club/festival atm , music pumping out from several venues . The Lord Napier was open , fairly busy , and full of young people enjoying the music , so I swerved it. I carried on walking and got the train from Hackney Wick Station (the music can be heard from the platform) and I headed for a quieter drink at The Hackney Tap.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I did end up walking there #youarenotmymother etc . Walked along the Lea to the Olympics & then crossed over to Hackney Wick.  The Wick is like a club/festival atm , music pumping out from several venues . The Lord Napier was open , fairly busy , and full of young people enjoying the music , so I swerved it. I carried on walking and got the train from Hackney Wick Station (the music can be heard from the platform) and I headed for a quieter drink at The Hackney Tap.



#iamverydisappointed 

yeah it’s hopping there at the weekends. Good vibes.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2021)

spitfire said:


> #iamverydisappointed
> 
> yeah it’s hopping there at the weekends. Good vibes.


I'll try the Napier at a quieter time 😀


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I'll try the Napier at a quieter time 😀



I’ll have to give it a go as well. The guy who has taken it on is also owner of the Star of Bethnal Green which has been ok when I’ve been in there a few times. He also puts on a street party once a year.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I’ll have to give it a go as well. The guy who has taken it on is also owner of the Star of Bethnal Green which has been ok when I’ve been in there a few times. He also puts on a street party once a year.


And he owns The Star by Hackney Downs , and the one in Kings Cross (York Way) .


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2021)

What would have happened if he wasn’t called Star? The mind boggles.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 7, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I’ll have to give it a go as well. The guy who has taken it on is also owner of the Star of Bethnal Green which has been ok when I’ve been in there a few times. He also puts on a street party once a year.



I'll have to go and put my head round the door sometime to see what it looks like inside now in view of the parties I used to go to back in the day   
I think it will be quite weird.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I'll have to go and put my head round the door sometime to see what it looks like inside now in view of the parties I used to go to back in the day
> I think it will be quite weird.


Tbf, Hackney Wick is quite weird now , it used to be a bit of a backwater, it seems to be young person party central now.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Tbf, Hackney Wick is quite weird now , it used to be a bit of a backwater, it seems to be young person party central now.



Yes, so I gather.


----------



## Sue (Aug 7, 2021)

Know it's over the border but....good news.









						Plans for 190 flats on London Latin Village site scrapped after protests
					

Developer abandons plan for site in Tottenham, which would have involved demolishing Seven Sisters Indoor Market




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> Know it's over the border but....good news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spitalfields Life blog today have an article about the people at the market  





						The Latin Market Is Saved | Spitalfields Life
					






					spitalfieldslife.com


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Spitalfields Life blog today have an article about the people at the market
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should go there, I've been to it once and need to again (and again) .


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> Know it's over the border but....good news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so good


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 8, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I should go there, I've been to it once and need to again (and again) .



I've only been in there a couple of times but I pass by alot when I walk down to the tube station.
I hope they do something with the interesting corner wedge shaped shop building now, it been empty for years, it has been tidied up inside fairly recently so maybe they were just waiting for the outcome of the hearing.


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I should go there, I've been to it once and need to again (and again) .


been closed since covid


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 8, 2021)

klang said:


> been closed since covid



It's open now I'm sure  maybe not all the stalls inside but definitely those visable from the road.


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I've only been in there a couple of times but I pass by alot when I walk down to the tube station.
> I hope they do something with the interesting corner wedge shaped shop building now, it been empty for years, it has been tidied up inside fairly recently so maybe they were just waiting for the outcome of the hearing.


they did a crowd funder for child care centre, cultural centre and small business thingie but never reached the target. was only temp anyway.
tbh people keep having ideas for it and periodically tidy it up but never get to realise their vision for various reasons.

hopefully now that the building is not up for demolition anymore some long term plans can be made.


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> It's open now I'm sure  maybe not all the stalls inside but definitely those visable from the road.


the outside has always been open. iirc the indoors bit had to close for electrical safety reasons, not covid, but at the same time.

i used to hang out at the market quite a lot, but tbh it really needs doing up. towards the end it didn't smell nice in there, the floors were horrible, the place was run down.
i'm so pleased that now there is potential for it for proper renovation.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 8, 2021)

Yes, that would be great - do you know who the 'landlord' is?


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, that would be great - do you know who the 'landlord' is?


tfl (partly)


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, that would be great - do you know who the 'landlord' is?


i wonder what the (ex) vendors are planning. quite a few of them have taken over empty shops on the seven sisters road and seem to have spent a bit of money on making them nice. 

apparently tfl will provide some money towards renovation.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 8, 2021)

klang said:


> tfl (partly)


I didn't know that - obviously I hadn't read the article properly!
I can see that though, the buildings are in the block between the Underground and Overground stations.


----------



## Sue (Aug 8, 2021)

I walked past there about 1030 at night a couple of weeks ago and there was some kind of rally going on with that weird religious group who wear Star Trek style robes and preach dubious stuff.

Only place I've ever seen them before is Brixton (where they were coming out with all kinds of black nationalist and homophobic bollocks).


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> I walked past there about 1030 at night a couple of weeks ago and there was some kind of rally going on with that weird religious group who wear Star Trek style robes and preach dubious stuff.
> 
> Only place I've ever seen them before is Brixton (where they were coming out with all kinds of black nationalist and homophobic bollocks).


those purple / golden ones? horrible lot. nasty.


----------



## klang (Aug 8, 2021)

unfortunately they seem to feel v comfortable at that spot.


----------



## Sue (Aug 8, 2021)

klang said:


> those purple / golden ones? horrible lot. nasty.


Yeah. Haven't seen them for years and had no idea they were active in Haringey.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2021)

Noticed some new graffiti this afternoon


----------



## Sue (Aug 9, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Noticed some new graffiti this afternoon View attachment 282871


Where's that, marty21?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2021)

Sue said:


> Where's that, marty21?


By the Lea Bridge Road Bridge over the river in North Millfields.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 9, 2021)

Five new Low Traffic Neighbourhoods are being introduced in Stoke Newington in September including a new bus gate on Church Street.









						Reimagined Church Street gets go ahead
					

A funding bid by Hackney Council to close Stoke Newington Church Street to polluting through-traffic during the daytime has been approved by Transport for London. The move is part of the Council’s plans to rebuild a greener Hackney in the aftermath of the pandemic, improve air quality, and help...




					news.hackney.gov.uk


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> Five new Low Traffic Neighbourhoods are being introduced in Stoke Newington in September including a new bus gate on Church Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just reading about that , I used to drive up to Stokie a lot , but walk there more now (15 minutes or so)  Mrs21 prefers us to drive up , but that has become more complicated with the LTNs.  This will stop me driving there, which is the point of it.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2021)

Courts to rule on removal of 'anti-vaccination' encampment in Hackney Downs
					

An encampment protesting coronavirus restrictions and spreading "anti-vaccination messages" could be removed from Hackney Downs after the…




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk
				




Hackney Council finally get a court date to try and remove the anti-vax camp.


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 11, 2021)

Same "organisation" were in Clapham Common. Went past once and a baggy trousered crusty was giving abuse to the minimum wage workers stood around the vaccination/test centre. Scumbag. I had to set him straight.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Same "organisation" were in Clapham Common. Went past once and a baggy trousered crusty was giving abuse to the minimum wage workers stood around the vaccination/test centre. Scumbag. I had to set him straight.


I think they were in Shepherds Bush as well .


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2021)

They are gone ! Will probably end up at a green space somewhere else in London.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2021)

marty21 said:


> They are gone ! Will probably end up at a green space somewhere else in London.



Saw some anti-vaxxers outside Holborn police station yesterday evening.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2021)

Anyone been to A Slice of Blue ? Bar by the Swimming Baths in Lower Clapton. It used to be a Belgian Bistro (which was decent) . It is now a pizza restaurant / bar . I've popped in a few times recently , they opened in March 2020 and closed 3 weeks later , survived as a pizza delivery place. The main barman is a bearded viking figure, lovely fellah.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Anyone been to A Slice of Blue ? Bar by the Swimming Baths in Lower Clapton. It used to be a Belgian Bistro (which was decent) . It is now a pizza restaurant / bar . I've popped in a few times recently , they opened in March 2020 and closed 3 weeks later , survived as a pizza delivery place. The main barman is a bearded viking figure, lovely fellah.


What's the pizza like?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> What's the pizza like?


Haven't tried it yet 😀 just pop in for a couple of beers.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hackney Downs cleared of the anti vax campers now...








						Group of anti-vaxxers evicted from Hackney Downs following court ruling - Hackney Citizen
					

Town Hall successfully obtains High Court injunction to remove camp whose presence was upsetting residents




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Hackney Downs cleared of the anti vax campers now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they have set up camp elsewhere by now.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 17, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I wonder if they have set up camp elsewhere by now.



I wonder too!
I went into Springfield Park this afternoon, as I walked up to the gate near the bowling green I could see a number of A4 pages fixed to the railings, when I looked closer it was copies of the court application to remove the camp giving the names of people there and the reasons for removal - not sure why they would put them on the gates of a different park


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 17, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I wonder too!
> I went into Springfield Park this afternoon, as I walked up to the gate near the bowling green I could see a number of A4 pages fixed to the railings, when I looked closer it was copies of the court application to remove the camp giving the names of people there and the reasons for removal - not sure why they would put them on the gates of a different park



I have been told it's because the council got a high court injunction covering multiple (all?) green spaces in the borough. So the camp will need to go outside the borough or be in breach.

I haven't checked that but it sounds likely.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 17, 2021)

Ah that would make sense.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 17, 2021)

Watch out Finsbury Park, Markfield Park, Highbury Fields, etc!


----------



## klang (Aug 17, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Watch out Finsbury Park


I'd rather have those 'at least 70 poisonous snakes'.


----------



## Sue (Aug 19, 2021)

Sue said:


> In exciting news, there's an Aldi opening in what was Peacock's on Kingsland High St. (Looks like they're working on the shop just now -- there are signs up saying it's opening soon.)


And there's also an Amazon Fresh opening in Dalston -- across from the McDonald's. It's sure hotting up on the grocery front.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 20, 2021)

I was told by a guy in the coffee shop in Stokey that the building being worked on, on the high street, the block next to Yum Yums, is going to be an Amazon store.
The front was originally three or four shops but the back has been completely rebuilt where it goes into the side of Wilmer Place.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I was told by a guy in the coffee shop in Stokey that the building being worked on, on the high street, the block next to Yum Yums, is going to be an Amazon store.
> The front was originally three or four shops but the back has been completely rebuilt where it goes into the side of Wilmer Place.


Mrs21 was hoping that an M&S food store would rock up there.


----------



## klang (Aug 20, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 was hoping that an M&S food store would rock up there.


way to plebby for Stokey I'm afraid.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 20, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 was hoping that an M&S food store would rock up there.



I think there's been some controversy over the space for some years iirc - Sainsbury's were trying to open there but the locals strongly objected.
There's no obvious sign about Amazon and I haven't heard it anywhere else but I guess he must have got the info from men working on the site.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 20, 2021)

klang said:


> way to plebby for Stokey I'm afraid.



Actually the was once an M&S in Stokey - the building where Sports Direct is now!


----------



## Stash (Aug 20, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Mrs21 was hoping that an M&S food store would rock up there.


M&S in the Narrow Way is reopening as food store next Wednesday


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2021)

They have started demolishing the ice rink on Lea Bridge Rd (OK, strictly speaking this is Waltham Forest but it is literally yards from Hackney) . There's an artist impression of the new ice rink, a big wavy gold roof !.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2021)

Buckingham Group starts £30m London ice rink
					

Demolition starts at Lea Valley twin ice rink project




					www.constructionenquirer.com


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 26, 2021)

Not heard about this before ...








						Clapton Cycleway set to open next spring but councillor calls for 'change in approach' - Hackney Citizen
					

Work set to start this autumn, but Cllr Vincent Stops raises concerns over designs for Lea Bridge Roundabout




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Not heard about this before ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither and I live very close by 🤔 I've never found it very difficult to cross the road there in 24 years of doing it regularly. It was probably more difficult when they had the piss-drenched, mugger-friendly  underpass tbf.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2021)

Have Your Say Transport for London
					

Stay informed by joining Have Your Say Transport for London



					consultations.tfl.gov.uk
				




Apparently there was a consultation 2 years ago , I don't remember hearing about this at all.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2021)

Thinking about this , that roundabout terrified me as a driver when I first passed my test 🤣 it seemed huge! And I do see the advantages of making it more cycle-friendly, I've never cycled through it but it looks hairy for those on 2 wheels.


----------



## andysays (Aug 27, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Thinking about this , that roundabout terrified me as a driver when I first passed my test 🤣 it seemed huge! And I do see the advantages of making it more cycle-friendly, I've never cycled through it but it looks hairy for those on 2 wheels.


I agree. When I used to cycle, roundabouts were always the scariest parts of the road system.

But rather than attempting to make a roundabout (or any big road junction) more cycle friendly, it would seem to make sense to create proper dedicated cycle routes separate from busy main roads.

Not sure exactly how that work around Clapton, but it must be possible some how.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2021)

andysays said:


> I agree. When I used to cycle, roundabouts were always the scariest parts of the road system.
> 
> But rather than attempting to make a roundabout (or any big road junction) more cycle friendly, it would seem to make sense to create proper dedicated cycle routes separate from busy main roads.
> 
> Not sure exactly how that work around Clapton, but it must be possible some how.


both things are good, not mutually exclusive?
these new u bend roundabouts like at old street and elephant seem to be a lot better for bikes


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2021)

ska invita said:


> both things are good, not mutually exclusive?
> these new u bend roundabouts like at old street and elephant seem to be a lot better for bikes


Not sure how you can tell about Old St -- the whole roundabout is still a complete mess and seems a bit unclear how it's going to actually end up...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2021)

Sue said:


> Not sure how you can tell about Old St -- the whole roundabout is still a complete mess and seems a bit unclear how it's going to actually end up...


based on the plans/pictures


----------



## klang (Aug 27, 2021)

ska invita said:


> both things are good, not mutually exclusive?


yep.

Lea Bridge roundabout is shit for cyclists. I navigate it most days. I know a few people who'd like to cycle but who are put off by it. Needs sorting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2021)

Sue said:


> Not sure how you can tell about Old St -- the whole roundabout is still a complete mess and seems a bit unclear how it's going to actually end up...


badly


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> badly


My office is just next to it. Went past the other day and doesn't look any better than it did when I started WFH at the start of lockdown...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 27, 2021)

DONATE ITEMS | E5 Baby Bank
					






					www.e5babybank.org
				




Donations wanted for Afghan refugees - kids clothes, toys etc. Drop off point in Clapton.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 27, 2021)

Sue said:


> Not sure how you can tell about Old St -- the whole roundabout is still a complete mess and seems a bit unclear how it's going to actually end up...


it's going to end up as not a roundabout anymore. pedestrianised on the NW side, with two-way traffic on the remaining 3 sides.

the dutch have really good cycle-friendly roundabouts. would love to see more of them copied here.


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2021)

Cerv said:


> it's going to end up as not a roundabout anymore. pedestrianised on the NW side, with two-way traffic on the remaining 3 sides.
> 
> the dutch have really good cycle-friendly roundabouts. would love to see more of them copied here.


What's that going to mean for buses?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2021)

Its similiar at Elephant - the U bend
this shows how it works in real life;








						Elephant Castle Roundabout Timelapse Above Stock Footage Video (100% Royalty-free) 1016843131 | Shutterstock
					

Get a 9.000 second Elephant Castle Roundabout Timelapse Above stock footage at 24fps. 4K and HD video ready for any NLE immediately. Choose from a wide range of similar scenes. Video clip id 1016843131. Download footage now!




					www.shutterstock.com
				



works fine


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2021)

As a driver I hope the changes to the Lea Bridge Roundabout don't cause too many problems, as I have to use it a lot. The Old St Roundabout doesn't bother me as I don't drive there much & it was a ball ache when I did drive there about 6 months ago , so will probably avoid in the future (which is the point of these sorts of schemes I guess)


----------



## andysays (Aug 27, 2021)

marty21 said:


> As a driver I hope the changes to the Lea Bridge Roundabout don't cause too many problems, as I have to use it a lot. The Old St Roundabout doesn't bother me as I don't drive there much & it was a ball ache when I did drive there about 6 months ago , so will probably avoid in the future (which is the point of these sorts of schemes I guess)


I ended up having to go round the Old Street junction about a month ago, after what used to be a relatively simple journey got turned into a diversion nightmare because of road closures and no entries as part of the LowTrafficNeighbourhood around Cambridge Heath and Haggerston.

They seem to have made it effectively impossible to get from the top of Cambridge Heath Road onto Kingsland Road.

Maybe it's because I remember it as an actual roundabout, but I found the new layout totally confusing and quite counter-intuitive. And yeah, it still looks a complete mess...

The problem with making driving into a total ball ache in the hope that it will discourage drivers is that there are lots of journeys like deliveries, waste collection, maintenance and other service activities which are necessary and can't be done anyway than by motor vehicle. Forcing everyone into to increasing fewer roads and making drivers go on long detours to get where they need to go doesn't really solve the problem, as far as I can see.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2021)

andysays said:


> I ended up having to go round the Old Street junction about a month ago, after what used to be a relatively simple journey got turned into a diversion nightmare because of road closures and no entries as part of the LowTrafficNeighbourhood around Cambridge Heath and Haggerston.
> 
> Maybe it's because I remember it as an actual roundabout, but I found the new layout totally confusing and quite counter-intuitive. And yeah, it still looks a complete mess...
> 
> The problem with making driving into a total ball ache in the hope that it will discourage drivers is that there are lots of journeys like deliveries, waste collection, maintenance and other service activities which are necessary and can't be done anyway than by motor vehicle. Forcing everyone into to increasing fewer roads and making drivers go on long detours to get where they need to go doesn't really solve the problem, as far as I can see.


Yep , I agree . In connected news,  I've seen a fair bit of opposition to the upcoming bus gate on Stoke Newington Church St , they have one in my home town of Bath , and I avoid the city centre as a result , which can be a ball-ache , but as I'm only driving in Bath a few times a year , not really a hassle.  I generally walk up to Stokie , but if I'm going with Mrs21, she likes me to drive 😅 and I'm not sure how the bus gate will affect that.


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2021)

andysays said:


> I ended up having to go round the Old Street junction about a month ago, after what used to be a relatively simple journey got turned into a diversion nightmare because of road closures and no entries as part of the LowTrafficNeighbourhood around Cambridge Heath and Haggerston.
> 
> They seem to have made it effectively impossible to get from the top of Cambridge Heath Road onto Kingsland Road.
> 
> ...


I got a 243 bus from town to home a bit ago. When it got to Old St, because it couldn't go round the roundabout, it went on the most convoluted diversion through the backstreets of Islington I've ever seen. I literally would've been much much faster getting off at Old St and walking.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2021)

andysays said:


> Maybe it's because I remember it as an actual roundabout, but I found the new layout totally confusing and quite counter-intuitive. And yeah, it still looks a complete mess...


it takes a few goes to get used to - similar confusion for me at elephant


----------



## andysays (Aug 27, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Have Your Say Transport for London
> 
> 
> Stay informed by joining Have Your Say Transport for London
> ...


Looking at the plan included there, it would actually be really easy to take the cycle-way off Lea Bridge Road along Wattisfield Road or Cornthwaite Road, then up either Newick Road or Mildenhall Road to cross Lower Clapton Road at the existing junction and then down Downs Road and Cricketfield Road, missing the roundabout altogether.

If I was still a cyclist and was making that journey regularly, I think that's the route I'd take, even without a dedicated cycle-way.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2021)

andysays said:


> Looking at the plan included there, it would actually be really easy to take the cycle-way off Lea Bridge Road along Wattisfield Road or Cornthwaite Road, then up either Newick Road or Mildenhall Road to cross Lower Clapton Road at the existing junction and then down Downs Road and Cricketfield Road, missing the roundabout altogether.
> 
> If I was still a cyclist and was making that journey regularly, I think that's the route I'd take, even without a dedicated cycle-way.


That sounds a good option


----------



## andysays (Aug 27, 2021)

Sue said:


> I got a 243 bus from town to home a bit ago. When it got to Old St, because it couldn't go round the roundabout, it went on the most convoluted diversion through the backstreets of Islington I've ever seen. I literally would've been much much faster getting off at Old St and walking.


I haven't been through there on a bus for years. I think my wife used to get the 243 to work sometimes, back in the pre-Covid old days.

It does seem a bit bizarre that schemes which are advertised as making things better for those who don't/can't travel by private car end up making things worse for those travelling by bus


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2021)

andysays said:


> I haven't been through there on a bus for years. I think my wife used to get the 243 to work sometimes, back in the pre-Covid old days.
> 
> It does seem a bit bizarre that schemes which are advertised as making things better for those who don't/can't travel by private car end up making things worse for those travelling by bus


It's quite a useful bus for me (faster than the 76 if I want to go to the Southbank). Hopefully they'll sort all this out...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2021)

Sue said:


> It's quite a useful bus for me (faster than the 76 if I want to go to the Southbank). Hopefully they'll sort all this out...


The 243 often runs into difficulties around auld st - I find the 76 a quicker route


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2021)

Sue said:


> I got a 243 bus from town to home a bit ago. When it got to Old St, because it couldn't go round the roundabout, it went on the most convoluted diversion through the backstreets of Islington I've ever seen. I literally would've been much much faster getting off at Old St and walking.


I love those mystery tours


----------



## andysays (Aug 27, 2021)

In other news, I got Covid tested on Tuesday at a pop-up test centre at Woodberry Down, and noticed they were outside Sainsburys in Stamford Hill yesterday.

Did you say you were involved in Covid testing BillRiver? Are you doing the pop-up thing, or are you based at one of the static centres?

And I got an "I ❤️ Hackney" bag full of masks and hand gel, but *still* no sticker


----------



## Sue (Aug 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The 243 often runs into difficulties around auld st - I find the 76 a quicker route


Oh, controversial! The 76 used to always be on diversion and would end up doing some convoluted route or other through the City. But I haven't taken it for a while, so maybe it's upped its game...


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 28, 2021)

andysays said:


> In other news, I got Covid tested on Tuesday at a pop-up test centre at Woodberry Down, and noticed they were outside Sainsburys in Stamford Hill yesterday.
> 
> Did you say you were involved in Covid testing BillRiver? Are you doing the pop-up thing, or are you based at one of the static centres?
> 
> And I got an "I ❤️ Hackney" bag full of masks and hand gel, but *still* no sticker



No, I volunteer at the vaccination centre, I'm not involved in testing.

I'm jealous that you got an I ❤ Hackney bag!

I went in to Hackney Museum today, trying to buy one for my nibling who is heading to Edinburgh on 10th to start university. She was born in Hackney, has lived here all her life. I got her a bunch of little gifts I wanted to wrap in one of those bags, but no luck. The woman at the museum said the council stopped them selling anything cos covid and still hasn't lifted the ban 

But hey, after reading your post I have hope! I'll pop up to Sainsbury’s at Stamford Hill (and Woodberry Down too if necessary) to see if they're outside tomorrow and try to get one that way. Thanks for the tip


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 28, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> DONATE ITEMS | E5 Baby Bank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the woman who set up and runs that baby bank, they're great.

But it's in Homerton, not Clapton. A block along from where Chatsworth Road meets Homerton High Street.


----------



## andysays (Aug 28, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> No, I volunteer at the vaccination centre, I'm not involved in testing.
> 
> I'm jealous that you got an I ❤ Hackney bag!
> 
> ...


Knew you were involved somehow but obviously misremembered the details.

I spoke to the person who gave me the bag of goodies and apparently they don't have an actual timetable of where they're going, they get told at the beginning of each week where they will be popping up and when. But that one team is apparently covering all of Hackney, and isn't likely to return to those particular locations for two or three weeks.

If you're still looking for an "I ❤️ Hackney" bag for your nibling to take to Edinburgh by the end of next week, drop me a PM and you can have mine.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 28, 2021)

Thank you so much andysays will PM you now!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 28, 2021)

Lea Valley Ice Rink is well on the way.

(click for big)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Lea Valley Ice Rink is well on the way.
> View attachment 285743View attachment 285744
> (click for big)


I posted earlier about it , fancy design for the new place , gold wavy roof!


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 31, 2021)

The annual Clapton Jumble Trail, raising funds for Millfields Primary School, is on Sunday 19th September this year, and I'm doing a stall in my mate's front garden at 26 Coopersale Road, E9 6BA.

There'll be at least two other households doing stalls in Coopersale Road, and lots more dotted all over Lower Clapton and Homerton.

My stall will also be raising funds for the Palestinian Animals League. They not only help animals (mainly cats and dogs) but also human children (through educational and therapeutic activities) in Palestine. I'm going to give them 50% of whatever I raise on the day.

On my stall will be small houseplants, books, bags, bric a brac, and clothes, lot of clothes, for all ages, genders, shapes and sizes. All in good nick, no scruffy tat 

More info via Clapton Jumble Trail on social media, where there will (soon) be maps provided showing where all the stalls are.

I've also posted pics of some of the items I have for sale on my Instagram page (billygued) and will do more of that in the run up to 19th.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 3, 2021)

Just seen this...








						Hackney council has plans to build 600 new homes
					

What do you think about the 'Dalston Plan'?



					www.timeout.com
				




....interesting to see how it's going to turn out!

Sorry - pop ups in the article are a bit irritating!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 4, 2021)

Really affecting short film about local football, great stuff!


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 5, 2021)

I've passed this house in Southgate Road many times on the 76 bus and the name always makes me smile   
Today I noticed it was up for sale (under offer) so I was just checking out for photos of the inside - very nice - sadly way out of my price range!









						For Sale: Seaview Cottage, London N1 | The Modern House
					

A deceptively spacious home four-bedroom home lies behind the delightful frontage of Seaview Cottage on Southgate Road, De Beauvoir.




					www.themodernhouse.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I've passed this house in Southgate Road many times on the 76 bus and the name always makes me smile
> Today I noticed it was up for sale (under offer) so I was just checking out for photos of the inside - very nice - sadly way out of my price range!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh I've always liked the name too


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I've passed this house in Southgate Road many times on the 76 bus and the name always makes me smile
> Today I noticed it was up for sale (under offer) so I was just checking out for photos of the inside - very nice - sadly way out of my price range!
> 
> 
> ...


It looks lovely but #howfuckingmuch?


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 5, 2021)

Not really surprised to be honest!


----------



## Sue (Sep 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh I've always liked the name too


...though it does seem a wee bit misleading....


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> ...though it does seem a wee bit misleading....



Someone had a quirky sense of humour


----------



## andysays (Sep 6, 2021)

John Rogers' latest walk follows the route of the Hackney Brook, taking in many sites (and sights) which will be familiar to readers of this thread.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2021)

andysays said:


> John Rogers' latest walk follows the route of the Hackney Brook, taking in many sites (and sights) which will be familiar to readers of this thread.



Look forward to watching that later 👍


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 6, 2021)

Yes, I watched that last night, interesting  I knew roughly where some parts of it ran and where it ended up but I didn't know where the source was.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2021)

andysays said:


> John Rogers' latest walk follows the route of the Hackney Brook, taking in many sites (and sights) which will be familiar to readers of this thread.



i love this picture of the hackney brook at hackney central with saint augustine's tower in the background


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2021)

sometimes the brook makes a reappearance as in this 1966 picture


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 6, 2021)

That's happened a couple of times in recent years I think!


----------



## Sue (Sep 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> sometimes the brook makes a reappearance as in this 1966 picture
> View attachment 287024


Where's the picture of, Pickman's model?


----------



## klang (Sep 6, 2021)

i had a massive brook in my toilet this morning. was in tottenham though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2021)

Sue said:


> Where's the picture of, Pickman's model?


that's under the railway bridge at hackney central looking north towards the railway pub with the narrow way on the right


----------



## Sue (Sep 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> that's under the railway bridge at hackney central looking north towards the railway pub with the narrow way on the right


Ah thanks. On my phone so a bit difficult to see.


----------



## andysays (Sep 6, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, I watched that last night, interesting  I knew roughly where some parts of it ran and where it ended up but I didn't know where the source was.


Not sure I'd ever heard of it before, certainly didn't know where it went.

I've avoided giving away spoilers so that those who don't already know the route can discover by watching the video...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2021)

andysays said:


> John Rogers' latest walk follows the route of the Hackney Brook, taking in many sites (and sights) which will be familiar to readers of this thread.



Interesting stuff, it comes near me (he crossed Brook Rd) . Quite fancy the book he used as a guide .


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Interesting stuff, it comes near me (he crossed Brook Rd) . Quite fancy the book he used as a guide .



oh! i've a copy of vol i (don't think it says vol i), didn't know there was a second volume!

good call


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 287185
> oh! i've a copy of vol i (don't think it says vol i), didn't know there was a second volume!
> 
> good call


He was using the walker's guide to the lost rivers which is presumably more walk-y than the original edition. I'll have to get both 🤣


----------



## andysays (Sep 7, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Interesting stuff, it comes near me (he crossed Brook Rd) . Quite fancy the book he used as a guide .


Also goes through one of the estates I regularly work on. Now I know why it's prone to flooding. 

Maybe we could arrange a meet up and walk along one of these lost river routes sometime.


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 7, 2021)

andysays said:


> Also goes through one of the estates I regularly work on. Now I know why it's prone to flooding.
> 
> Maybe we could arrange a meet up and walk along one of these lost river routes sometime.



I'd be well up for that!


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 287185
> oh! i've a copy of vol i (don't think it says vol i), didn't know there was a second volume!
> 
> good call



I don't have that but I do have (and recommend) this:


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 7, 2021)

David Fathers first book was all about the Regent's canal.

I don't yet have it, but it's on my wish list for when I next have money to buy books.


----------



## Sue (Sep 11, 2021)

Outside Hackney Downs Studios today.


----------



## Sue (Sep 11, 2021)

(I live right across the road and didn't see or hear anything. 🤷‍♀️)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 11, 2021)

TBF “here” on the sign could refer to a bunch of places but it was rude of him not to put a letter through your door.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 11, 2021)

Is that sign nickable Sue ?


----------



## Sue (Sep 11, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> TBF “here” on the sign could refer to a bunch of places but it was rude of him not to put a letter through your door.


I know, right?



Fozzie Bear said:


> Is that sign nickable Sue ?


Yeah, it's just leaning against a wall. (Or was this afternoon anyway.)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 11, 2021)

I’d expect an entrepreneurial young ‘un to have that away...


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 11, 2021)

I did the hackney brook walk over lockdown, with a friend who has that book and spent the last year doing every river in it.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Outside Hackney Downs Studios today.
> 
> View attachment 287880


it is from the poster/print/art place directly opposite, they do loads of fake signs like that it seems to be their thing. dunno how they make money.


----------



## Sue (Sep 11, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> it is from the poster/print/art place directly opposite, they do loads of fake signs like that it seems to be their thing. dunno how they make money.


Well yeah. Those signs are expensive and it's not like it was secured or anything so bit weird. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Well yeah. Those signs are expensive and it's not like it was secured or anything so bit weird. 🤷‍♀️


it was  a couple weeks ago i saw it, and annoyingly I can't remember if the sign showed 10th september like in your photo or if they change it every day so it is always talking about the present day.... maybe i'll check tomorrow to see


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 11, 2021)

might be moving (just) across the hackney border, along lea bridge road, soon...


----------



## Sue (Sep 11, 2021)

I went to this today. Very good. 






						Pinter/Wesker Memories Walk | Open House London 2021
					

Hackney was home to two of Britain’s greatest-ever dramatists – Harold Pinter (1930-2008) and Arnold Wesker (1932-2016). Both working-class, both Jewish, both world-famous. Led by Hackney experts, Laurie Elks and Julia Lafferty.




					openhouselondon.open-city.org.uk


----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> might be moving (just) across the hackney border, along lea bridge road, soon...


The Borderlands 😳


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 11, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The Borderlands 😳


I always thought they were the worst, but I had a wander round today and they're actually not bad at all... and now that lea bridge station is open it isn't so terrible to get to as it used to be, I am not trying to commute on bus along lea bridge road every day that is for sure.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> I always thought they were the worst, but I had a wander round today and they're actually not bad at all... and now that lea bridge station is open it isn't so terrible to get to as it used to be, I am not trying to commute on bus along lea bridge road every day that is for sure.


Clapton is right on the border tbf, the ice rink is in Waltham Forest .


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 12, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Clapton is right on the border tbf, the ice rink is in Waltham Forest .


What ice rink? (It was completely  gone yesterday )


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 16, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> The annual Clapton Jumble Trail, raising funds for Millfields Primary School, is on Sunday 19th September this year, and I'm doing a stall in my mate's front garden at 26 Coopersale Road, E9 6BA.
> 
> There'll be at least two other households doing stalls in Coopersale Road, and lots more dotted all over Lower Clapton and Homerton.
> 
> ...



Three days to go!

Apparently they've had twice as many people sign up for stalls than their previous record number, and the weather forecast is looking good so I hope to see some of you there 

Full map and other info here:

Clapton Jumble Trail


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> What ice rink? (It was completely  gone yesterday )


Yep , I didn't see it on Monday evening . But it will be back , ice rink 2.0 is coming.


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 16, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Yep , I didn't see it on Monday evening . But it will be back , ice rink 2.0 is coming.



And stealing land from the marshes...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> And stealing land from the marshes...


Yep , sadly.


----------



## klang (Sep 17, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Three days to go!
> 
> Apparently they've had twice as many people sign up for stalls than their previous record number, and the weather forecast is looking good so I hope to see some of you there
> 
> ...



that hat woman with the Jacques Brel album on the website is a very old friend of mine.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2021)

I was stopped by a Hassidic fellah this afternoon on Cazenove Road , he asked me to turn his cooker on , so I obliged , two rings . I was a bit confused as I thought it was only the sabbath when they couldn't turn things on, but there is a Jewish religious festival on this week & yesterday & today is when they can't do stuff.  Hopefully he got someone to turn it off later.


----------



## klang (Sep 21, 2021)

lost count how many times I've turned my neighbours' lights on or off.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2021)

klang said:


> lost count how many times I've turned my neighbours' lights on or off.


I'd never been asked before , despite living a mile from Stamford Hill since 1994, also lived near Golders Green for a couple of years before that ( although they had an Eruv there.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 21, 2021)

It’s succut (sp?) this week. The one with the huts and the branches and leaves. It’s a cool one.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 21, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I'd never been asked before , despite living a mile from Stamford Hill since 1994, also lived near Golders Green for a couple of years before that ( although they had an Eruv there.



Eruv, that's a new one on me. What a concept.









						Residents divided over plans for eruv in north London
					

An area in which orthodox Jews can move freely on the sabbath would benefit 6,000 people, say proposals




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Eruv, that's a new one on me.



It is pretty wild. Start with a really restrictive religious premise and then try and find a workaround. Creative and yet quite unimaginative, if that makes sense. 

There are mini Eruvs around Stamford Hill, basically wires extended across tall wooden poles, blessed by Rabbis. Ultra ultra orthodox types occasionally vandalise them.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 21, 2021)

Yes, it's Sukkot (Feast of the Tabernacles) today. One of the houses opposite my flat builds a 'hut' with doors (as in actual door panels) in the space outside their front door every year    but there are all kinds of interesting constructions around Stamford Hill today.
I've never been asked to turn anything on or off but I did press the crossing traffic lights button as I walked passed this morning, there were a few families waiting to cross, it's a busy road and I knew they could be standing there a long time.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 21, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It is pretty wild. Start with a really restrictive religious premise and then try and find a workaround. Creative and yet quite unimaginative, if that makes sense.
> 
> There are mini Eruvs around Stamford Hill, basically wires extended across tall wooden poles, blessed by Rabbis. Ultra ultra orthodox types occasionally vandalise them.



There's an eruv up high above the little road into our small estate so the families can move around the whole area.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 22, 2021)

There's an eruv in Manchester too.


			Manchester Eruv - Plans
		


ETA: Just realised, my old flat in Prestwich was within that eruv, although I don't know if it existed back then.

ETA also: Just found this article about the Manchester one, it's the largest in the country, or at least it used to be, don't know if it still is.








						UK's 'largest eruv' opens for Jewish community in Greater Manchester
					

Jews in Greater Manchester see the 'UK's largest eruv' become operational after 10 years in the planning.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## klang (Sep 22, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, it's Sukkot (Feast of the Tabernacles) today. One of the houses opposite my flat builds a 'hut' with doors (as in actual door panels) in the space outside their front door every year    but there are all kinds of interesting constructions around Stamford Hill today.


Love it. It's like a festival in my (shared) garden with the hut-constructions, the singing, the food and the late nights. They explained the ritual to me and we've joined in, but get lost after a few minutes.
The atmosphere around SH is wicked.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, it's Sukkot (Feast of the Tabernacles) today. One of the houses opposite my flat builds a 'hut' with doors (as in actual door panels) in the space outside their front door every year    but there are all kinds of interesting constructions around Stamford Hill today.
> I've never been asked to turn anything on or off but I did press the crossing traffic lights button as I walked passed this morning, there were a few families waiting to cross, it's a busy road and I knew they could be standing there a long time.


My previous next door neighbours used to do the hut thing every year.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 22, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It is pretty wild. Start with a really restrictive religious premise and then try and find a workaround. Creative and yet quite unimaginative, if that makes sense.
> 
> There are mini Eruvs around Stamford Hill, basically wires extended across tall wooden poles, blessed by Rabbis. Ultra ultra orthodox types occasionally vandalise them.


 Batshit crazy let's be honest


----------



## klang (Sep 22, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I did press the crossing traffic lights button as I walked passed this morning, there were a few families waiting to cross, it's a busy road and I knew they could be standing there a long time.


any other day nobody in Stamford Hill seems to give too much of a fuck about traffic lights or road regulations


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 23, 2021)

My male Jewish neighbours are singing together tonight. In the courtyard of our estate, under my balcony and windows. It's quite haunting and beautiful.

Bit weird it being only men.

The only other segregated all men choir I've ever heard live was the Gay Men's Chorus.

Anyway. Hearing human voices in harmony is lush as ever.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 24, 2021)

I noticed yesterday that the Turnpike pub on the corner of Stamford Hill and Ravensdale Road has all the windows boarded up - a neighbour had told me last week that she had heard the brewery have sold it to the Jewish community and that they were also after the Methodist church next to the side of the pub   sad really as it was a proper good old fashioned Victorian pub, I've never been inside but it looked a fairly busy place, sorry for the staff too.

The neighbour also told me the Jewish community are after the Bird Cage pub further down the hill too - don't know if there's any truth in that, just what she was told.

Edited for a pub name change - it's the Turnpike not the Tollgate


----------



## Sue (Sep 24, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I noticed yesterday that the Tollgate pub on the corner of Stamford Hill and Ravensdale Road has all the windows boarded up - a neighbour had told me last week that she had heard the brewery have sold it to the Jewish community and that they were also after the Methodist church next to the side of the pub   sad really as it was a proper good old fashioned Victorian pub, I've never been inside but it looked a fairly busy place, sorry for the staff too.
> 
> The neighbour also told me the Jewish community are after the Bird Cage pub further down the hill too - don't know if there's any truth in that, just what she was told.


The Birdcage was only gutted a few years ago but who knows. (Only been in once but felt like they'd removed all character from it. Which is a shame as it must've been a nice pub once.)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I noticed yesterday that the Tollgate pub on the corner of Stamford Hill and Ravensdale Road has all the windows boarded up - a neighbour had told me last week that she had heard the brewery have sold it to the Jewish community and that they were also after the Methodist church next to the side of the pub   sad really as it was a proper good old fashioned Victorian pub, I've never been inside but it looked a fairly busy place, sorry for the staff too.
> 
> The neighbour also told me the Jewish community are after the Bird Cage pub further down the hill too - don't know if there's any truth in that, just what she was told.


A few of the Crooked Billet regulars go to the Tollgate, they liked it because it was cheap! So are gutted at the sale, I was speaking to one last night , he reckoned it was sold for £5m and was going to be used as a depo for the Jewish Ambulance folk , or a Jewish pub 🤔 I'd never heard of Jewish pubs before, so his Ambulance suggestion is probably more of a runner.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2021)

The Jewish community centre opposite Clapton Common was formerly a pub (The Swan) I went there a couple of times, it wasn't that great a pub tbf , but still sad it went . The loss of the Tollgate is making Stamford Hill pretty pub-free. There's a pub down the hill towards Tottenham South Station , otherwise , the Bird Cage is the closest.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> The Birdcage was only gutted a few years ago but who knows. (Only been in once but felt like they'd removed all character from it. Which is a shame as it must've been a nice pub once.)


The Birdcage never really recovered from that refit. The new owners originally wanted it to be a Turkish restaurant but that was not to be for whatever reason. They didn't really know what they were doing initially - far too many staff, not enough variety of beers, but it has got better. It's never full though. 

I'd be sad to see it go, but I mainly don't drink there these days myself, despite it being quite close - was in the Brownswood last night which is about the same distance in the other direction from me.

20 years ago the Birdcage was full of genuinely eccentric Hackney oddballs and was a bit of a handful.


----------



## klang (Sep 24, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I noticed yesterday that the Tollgate pub on the corner of Stamford Hill and Ravensdale Road has all the windows boarded up - a neighbour had told me last week that she had heard the brewery have sold it to the Jewish community and that they were also after the Methodist church next to the side of the pub   sad really as it was a proper good old fashioned Victorian pub, I've never been inside but it looked a fairly busy place, sorry for the staff too.
> 
> The neighbour also told me the Jewish community are after the Bird Cage pub further down the hill too - don't know if there's any truth in that, just what she was told.


the Wheatsheaf is the one if you like a proper boozer


----------



## Sue (Sep 24, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The Birdcage never really recovered from that refit. The new owners originally wanted it to be a Turkish restaurant but that was not to be for whatever reason. They didn't really know what they were doing initially - far too many staff, not enough variety of beers, but it has got better. It's never full though.
> 
> I'd be sad to see it go, but I mainly don't drink there these days myself, despite it being quite close - was in the Brownswood last night which is about the same distance in the other direction from me.
> 
> 20 years ago the Birdcage was full of genuinely eccentric Hackney oddballs and was a bit of a handful.


There's also The Wheatsheaf(?) across that wee road from The Birdcage (where I ended up the one time I was in The Birdcage). Nothing special and a bit spit and sawdust but got talking to a couple of their regulars at the bar and they were quite friendly. (It's also next to a random Kosher pizza place which was packed with Jewish families.)


----------



## Sue (Sep 24, 2021)

klang said:


> the Wheatsheaf is the one if you like a proper boozer


hah!


----------



## klang (Sep 24, 2021)

tbh I don't mind the Mascara too much, unless it has a noisy club night on.
must say though, SH is not the first area that comes to mind when I fancy a pub crawl.


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm not well enough right now but I would one day love to meet some of you Hackney Urbanites.

So many of my friends and family have left Hackney in the last decade. I'd like to have more local friends.


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 24, 2021)

My local is the Anchor and Hope.

The Billet and the Sov are both in walking distance though. And Biddle Bros. I've only been there once, with friends from out of town, but it was a top night.


----------



## klang (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Sue (Sep 24, 2021)

klang said:


> tbh I don't mind the Mascara too much, unless it has a noisy club night on.
> must say though, SH is not the first area that comes to mind when I fancy a pub crawl.


I've never been in the Mascara Bar.

And yeah, it's a little bit of a walk for me and uphill and Dalston/SN are closer so...


----------



## klang (Sep 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> I've never been in the Mascara Bar.


it has a certain truck stop thing about it.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2021)

BillRiver Whenever you're ready , I'm sure we could gather up some Hackney folk for a meet.


----------



## klang (Sep 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Hackney folk


and beyond


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2021)

klang said:


> tbh I don't mind the Mascara too much, unless it has a noisy club night on.
> must say though, SH is not the first area that comes to mind when I fancy a pub crawl.


Never been in to that one . Did try out a new (to me) Hackney pub last week , The Gun on Well St . It's hipster central , but it looks like they kept the old pub furniture , I'm guessing it was a classic "old man's pub' before they took over. I'd go again tbf .


----------



## klang (Sep 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Never been in to that one . Did try out a new (to me) Hackney pub last week , The Gun on Well St . It's hipster central , but it looks like they kept the old pub furniture , I'm guessing it was a classic "old man's pub' before they took over. I'd go again tbf .


been hipsterised for a few years. It's cozy.

Mate of mine used to do a film night upstairs, pre-covid. I guess he'll start up again as and when. Worth keeping an eye out for. (Mainly rare 6ts movies and docs)


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 24, 2021)

klang said:


> the Wheatsheaf is the one if you like a proper boozer



I don't actually drink now but thanks   
The last pub I went into was the Boogaloo on Archway Road just by the Parkland Walk but that was only to get a takeaway coffee!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2021)

After yesterday's petrol madness (my 4 closest petrol stations ran out !) Today is the Hackney Half Marathon, so even if some of them got re-supplied, there are loads of roads closed 🤣 just walked down an empty Lower Clapton Rd 😎


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 26, 2021)

There were long lines of queuing vehicles in both directions for the petrol station on Stamford Hill, just where it meets the Haringey border yesterday morning


----------



## klang (Sep 26, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> There were long lines of queuing vehicles in both directions for the petrol station on Stamford Hill, just where it meets the Haringey border yesterday morning


was total madness.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 7, 2021)

‘Wah dis?’: Caribbean Twitter users outraged, confused by Hackney Council’s ‘tribute’ to the Windrush Generation


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 7, 2021)

Dunno if there has also been outrage on twitter about the launch yesterday of the new BRAFA square by Britannia Leisure Centre:








						'Hackney's answer to Live Aid': Naming of new square in Hoxton reveals little known story of local famine appeal - Hackney Citizen
					

Entrance to Britannia Leisure Centre to be named BRAFA after a forgotten piece of history created by local reggae artists in 1985




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk
				




Presumably there has been, because that is the nature of twitter.


----------



## Sue (Oct 7, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> ‘Wah dis?’: Caribbean Twitter users outraged, confused by Hackney Council’s ‘tribute’ to the Windrush Generation


I literally walked right past that earlier and didn't notice it.  (I even knew it was there as a friend sent me a message about it the other day.)


----------



## andysays (Oct 7, 2021)

Sue said:


> I literally walked right past that earlier and didn't notice it.  (I even knew it was there as a friend sent me a message about it the other day.)


Also mentioned on the bandwidth thread on Tuesday



steveo87 said:


> Just London doing London things.




Certainly seems to have drawn a mixed reaction...


----------



## Sue (Oct 7, 2021)

andysays said:


> Also mentioned on the bandwidth thread on Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly seems to have drawn a mixed reaction...


(I literally walked from Hackney Central through the cemetery to the Homerton. How could I have missed it?!)


----------



## andysays (Oct 7, 2021)

Sue said:


> (I literally walked from Hackney Central through the cemetery to the Homerton. How could I have missed it?!)


I've not seen it in person, but it does look pretty noticeable in photos.

It's in the Narrow Way, apparently.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2021)

Sue said:


> (I literally walked from Hackney Central through the cemetery to the Homerton. How could I have missed it?!)


You weren't looking?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2021)

andysays said:


> I've not seen it in person, but it does look pretty noticeable in photos.
> 
> It's in the Narrow Way, apparently.


Saw them the other day , yep, narrow way , next to the Hackney Tap.


----------



## klang (Oct 7, 2021)

Sue said:


> (I literally walked from Hackney Central through the cemetery to the Homerton. How could I have missed it?!)


you weren't hungry?


----------



## klang (Oct 7, 2021)

i will actively seek them out tomorrow and report back.
(i do like them btw)


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 7, 2021)

I saw something about them on the internet, haven't been through Hackney central for a week or so.
As an art work I like them - I don't know how they would be viewed by the West Indian community though.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2021)

I've seen them 3 times now , bit underwhelmed tbf


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I've seen them 3 times now , bit underwhelmed tbf


maybe if they mixed the wollstonecraft statue in somehow?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> maybe if they mixed the wollstonecraft statue in somehow?


Haven't seen that yet, could work.


----------



## Sue (Oct 8, 2021)

Taking 'be prepared' to a whole new level.  

'At this stage officers believe that a female customer had been involved in an altercation inside the pub and when asked to leave she produced an axe from beneath her coat and caused damage to a number of doors before leaving the venue.'









						Woman with axe attacks Mare Street pub
					

A woman armed with an axe attacked a Hackney Wetherspoons last Friday. Police were called to Baxter's Court pub on Mare Street at...




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2021)

Sue said:


> Taking 'be prepared' to a whole new level.
> 
> 'At this stage officers believe that a female customer had been involved in an altercation inside the pub and when asked to leave she produced an axe from beneath her coat and caused damage to a number of doors before leaving the venue.'
> 
> ...


Blimey !


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 9, 2021)

Free tribute event to Hackney dancehall sound system Unity Hi-Fi guy which klang might fancy?






						A Tribute To Horace Burke (aka Ruddy Ranks) — Love Hackney
					

Hackney Archives & BSix College presents a tribute to a legend of the reggae and sound system industry, Horace Burke (aka Ruddy Ranks). Production duo Ruddy Ranks & Red Eye created a unique digital sound that took the UK by storm.




					www.lovehackney.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 14, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 20, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Free tribute event to Hackney dancehall sound system Unity Hi-Fi guy which klang might fancy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great tribute with some mad stories.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Great tribute with some mad stories.
> 
> View attachment 293493


whose on the panel FB?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 20, 2021)

ska invita said:


> whose on the panel FB?



Good question. Erm left to right:

Red Eye (unity sound), Ruddy’s son, Eastman (Kool FM, Jungle Fever - at school with Ruddy), man from Hackney Archives, Spencer from British Association of sound systems. 

Also contributions from Flinty Badman and Wayne Marshall and some proper characters.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Good question. Erm left to right:
> 
> Red Eye (unity sound), Ruddy’s son, Eastman (Kool FM, Jungle Fever - at school with Ruddy), man from Hackney Archives, Spencer from British Association of sound systems.
> 
> Also contributions from Flinty Badman and Wayne Marshall and some proper characters.


ah i thought it might be Eastman! DJ Ron often mentioned Ruddy Ranks as a friend on the radio -  never with any clue as to what Ruddy was actually up to/did - only time ive heard the name before...  
sounds like a good night
RIP


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 24, 2021)

marty21  we are officially located at "the wrong end of Clapton" ((c) conde nast traveller)








						An insider's guide to Clapton, London
					

Where to eat, drink and shop in East London's vibrant under-the-radar neighbourhood.




					www.cntraveller.com


----------



## klang (Oct 24, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Great tribute with some mad stories.
> 
> View attachment 293493


second from the right (Hackney archives?) looks super familiar. Can't quite put my finger on where I've met him / how I know him.


----------



## Sue (Oct 24, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> marty21  we are officially located at "the wrong end of Clapton" ((c) conde nast traveller)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Billet's in there so marty21 is obviously a super hipster.  

I'm pretty sure The Mernaid was still closed the last time I walked past. And it was closed well before Covid so 🤷‍♀️.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 24, 2021)

It calls crooked bullet a "proper local boozer" so we are ok.

I have never been in the mermaid, I have only been in that building when it was the Cricketers and had all night dance hall parties in the basement. Old clapton.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 24, 2021)

Ironically it was lower Clapton that had the bad reputation about 20 years ago - wasn't it refered to as murder mile then?!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 24, 2021)

klang said:


> second from the right (Hackney archives?) looks super familiar. Can't quite put my finger on where I've met him / how I know him.


Turns out his name is Etienne Joseph? He seemed like a good guy - mind you all the Hackney Archives people seem lovely…


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 24, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Ironically it was lower Clapton that had the bad reputation about 20 years ago - wasn't it refered to as murder mile then?!


Yeh... that was when I lived there (not saying that is linked in any way ofc) 

I think it was the stretch from lower Clapton through to upper that got the name though, not just lower


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Yeh... that was when I lived there (not saying that is linked in any way ofc)
> 
> I think it was the stretch from lower Clapton through to upper that got the name though, not just lower


Round chimes in particular but I don't suppose killer corner was the sort of alliteration tabloids liked


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 24, 2021)

Tbh I can't really fault the CN piece, and there's a lot of places I didn't know about. I expect the writer lives here... it is that kind of area.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> The Billet's in there so marty21 is obviously a super hipster.
> 
> I'm pretty sure The Mernaid was still closed the last time I walked past. And it was closed well before Covid so 🤷‍♀️.


The Mermaid had extensive water damage when the basement got flooded well before lockdown 1 , I think they had insurance issues as well. It is supposed to be reopening 🤔


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The Mermaid had extensive water damage when the basement got flooded well before lockdown 1 , I think they had insurance issues as well. It is supposed to be reopening 🤔


The basement flooded? That will be the ghosts of the old dance hall having their revenge


----------



## Sue (Oct 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The Mermaid had extensive water damage when the basement got flooded well before lockdown 1 , I think they had insurance issues as well. It is supposed to be reopening 🤔


Yeah, my hairdresser lived right across the road and was a regular and I remember her telling me all about it at the time. 

Eta Tbh, it's had a thing up saying it's reopening soon since before lockdown so...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Ironically it was lower Clapton that had the bad reputation about 20 years ago - wasn't it refered to as murder mile then?!


Upper was in the murder mile too, pretty much stretched from the Shell Garage down to Lower Clapton.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> marty21  we are officially located at "the wrong end of Clapton" ((c) conde nast traveller)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of those places I've not heard of 😄 and I walk all over the place . I like A Slice of Blue , although I've only had beers in there, lovely viking looking manager there (although he is actually Portuguese, just looks like a viking 😁) .


----------



## Sue (Oct 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Some of those places I've not heard of 😄 and I walk all over the place . I like A Slice of Blue , although I've only had beers in there, lovely viking looking manager there (although he is actually Portuguese, just looks like a viking 😁) .


It's from July 2020, so they've probably changed their names at least three times since then...


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Some of those places I've not heard of 😄 and I walk all over the place . I like A Slice of Blue , although I've only had beers in there, lovely viking looking manager there (although he is actually Portuguese, just looks like a viking 😁) .


I got a half price pizza there in their opening week offer, then it had to shut for lockdown and I never went back yet. It was nice pizza I think... there is a lot of nice pizza round there tho


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 24, 2021)

Where really miss, that has shut for good (reopened as something else), is Les Nenettes... that was my favourite place there


----------



## Sue (Oct 24, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Where really miss, that has shut for good (reopened as something else), is Les Nenettes... that was my favourite place there


Hah, went there once and the waitress was completely off her face but still tried to memorise our order. There were six or eight of us and she kept coming back to ask about stuff because she couldn't remember what we'd ordered. No idea why she didn't just write it down.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 24, 2021)

Ha I never had anything like that, maybe was just luck it was always just a nice few hours whenever we went, laid back (but not too laid back like that)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> Where really miss, that has shut for good (reopened as something else), is Les Nenettes... that was my favourite place there


I loved that place ! Real pity it closed , the owner told me it wasn't making enough money , I still see her about, I think she's working at a restaurant in Broadway Market.


----------



## Sue (Oct 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I loved that place ! Real pity it closed , the owner told me it wasn't making enough money , I still see her about, I think she's working at a restaurant in Broadway Market.


Tbf on that ^ occasion, they forgot to charge us for a bottle of wine. We didn't realise till later on (would've pointed it out at the time if we'd noticed). We also would've stayed and had puddings and stuff but we were a bit over the pointless interruptions by the waitress so we went somewhere else.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 25, 2021)

it was real "parisian service"


----------



## Sue (Oct 25, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> it was real "parisian service"


Oh, you wouldn't have any bottles of wine left accidentally off your bill in Paris, believe me...


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 17, 2021)

Ian Visits blog posted this week ....








						Hackney’s experimental cargo bike hire scheme
					

Some unusual looking bikes have come to Hackney and Shoreditch recently - offering an alternative to hiring a small van or car to move stuff around the area.



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Ian Visits blog posted this week ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense , I'd prefer someone else to do the cycling tbf , so I can see folk hiring these and hiring themselves out for moving stuff.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 19, 2021)

Old Hackney photo -  the Hackney Picture Palace 1914 - Mare Street, in the block between the railway bridge and Graham Road - the building is still there with JD Sports shop at street level


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 28, 2021)

Couple of new bits on the Radical History of Hackney front including a mega post with forthcoming events, links etc:









						September/October/November 2021 updates
					

Ridley Road The response to the BBC TV series has generally been favourable, which is interesting as militant physical force anti-fascism is not especially en vogue in 2021. Our friends History is …




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com
				












						A Conscientious Objector in Hackney in 1945
					

Tony Gibson was a registered conscientious objector during World War two. He worked initially at an ambulance station in London before heading off for agricultural work in South Wales. Tony made hi…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com
				












						“What we seek is the truth”: the Role of Public Mourning and Alternative Media Forms in Protests against Racial Violence in Hackney
					

Reblogged on WordPress.com




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks for posting these up, Fozzie Bear . Always find these really interesting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Couple of new bits on the Radical History of Hackney front including a mega post with forthcoming events, links etc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Tell you what'd be a very interesting bit of work to complement the ww2 story would be people trying to avoid conscription in ww1, there's a ton of info in the hackney gazette of the time about people in front of the tribunal


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Old Hackney photo -  the Hackney Picture Palace 1914 - Mare Street, in the block between the railway bridge and Graham Road - the building is still there with JD Sports shop at street level
> View attachment 297448


I wonder what was interesting, amusing and instructive about cheri-bibi


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 28, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Tell you what'd be a very interesting bit of work to complement the ww2 story would be people trying to avoid conscription in ww1, there's a ton of info in the hackney gazette of the time about people in front of the tribunal


Yes that would be great. 

Some good work on that done by people in Hornsey iirc.


----------



## andysays (Nov 28, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Tell you what'd be a very interesting bit of work to complement the ww2 story would be people trying to avoid conscription in ww1, there's a ton of info in the hackney gazette of the time about people in front of the tribunal


There was something done around that to mark the centenary of WWI, and provide a counter to the mainstream coverage, including (if I remember correctly) signs put up on lamp-posts to mark the residences of conscientious objectors/conscription refusers.

Can't remember how widespread it was, or who organised it, but there was certainly one in my road in Tottenham.


----------



## klang (Nov 28, 2021)

andysays said:


> but there was certainly one in my road in Tottenham.


On Roslyn Road too.

I thought it was a great little campaign


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2021)

andysays said:


> There was something done around that to mark the centenary of WWI, and provide a counter to the mainstream coverage, including (if I remember correctly) signs put up on lamp-posts to mark the residences of conscientious objectors/conscription refusers.
> 
> Can't remember how widespread it was, or who organised it, but there was certainly one in my road in Tottenham.


I've only seen c.o. signs in Highgate, the Haringey bit. The thing about the people I'm thinking of is they weren't conscientious objectors, they just didn't want to go and tried a variety of methods to avoid / evade it. Looked briefly at this in 2013/14 and can't recall now much more than I've said. Might have a look myself if as I suspect I find myself at a loose end at work


----------



## klang (Nov 28, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The thing about the people I'm thinking of is they weren't conscientious objectors


the couple of ones I remember seemed to be conscientious objectors. Can't fully recall the exact wording, but there seemed to have been a group of political anti war refusers in Tottenham in WW1.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2021)

klang said:


> the couple of ones I remember seemed to be conscientious objectors. Can't fully recall the exact wording, but there seemed to have been a group of political anti war refusers in Tottenham in WW1.


Another interesting area is the effect of air raids, there are some very sad stories in the gazette about people whose nerves were shattered by the ww1 raids and killed themselves


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 28, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I wonder what was interesting, amusing and instructive about cheri-bibi


It does have an interesting history actually. It's been re-made a few times but the original film showing at the cinema in the photograph is a 'lost' version with no known copies in existence.








						Cheri-Bibi (lost film, 1913)
					

Cheri-Bibi is a lost 1913 silent French serial based on the novel by the same name by Gaston Leroux, starring Raoul Navarre as Maxime and Cheri-Bibi and Josette Andriot as Cecily, Maxime's wife and Chri-Bibi's one true love. It is the story of a blacksmith's apprentice who's convicted unjustly...




					lostmediaarchive.fandom.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> It does have an interesting history actually. It's been re-made a few times but the original film showing at the cinema in the photograph is a 'lost' version with no known copies in existence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The title suggested to me something more of the _decadent_ sort


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 2, 2021)

Clapton Station 1906


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Clapton Station 1906
> View attachment 299171


Is that a young marty21 on the platform?


----------



## Sue (Dec 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Is that a young marty21 on the platform?


Not _that_ young..


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2021)

Sue said:


> Not _that_ young..


Young lad on rh platform


----------



## Sue (Dec 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Young lad on rh platform


Old codger on the other one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2021)

Sue said:


> Old codger on the other one.


That's sas of course


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Is that a young marty21 on the platform?


I left that hat on a train in 1908 , still miss it.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 11, 2021)

I love this for so many reasons:









						Smashing Male Chauvinism in Dalston (1972)
					

From BIT International Newsletter #14 (July1972). Full PDF here as part of the Independent Voices Archive on JSTOR. There is an article about the commune in connection with the Gay Liberation Front…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I love this for so many reasons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50 years ago and unfortunately it hasn't been smashed yet. (I mean things are undoubtedly better than they were but there's still a way to go.)


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> 50 years ago and unfortunately it hasn't been smashed yet. (I mean things are undoubtedly better than they were but there's still a way to go.)


When they say smashing I'm not getting the sense of destroying from the passage but the other meaning of the word


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 12, 2021)

Hackney against the Vietnam War
					

Flyer courtesy of Wisconsin History Society In May 1971 American soldiers in London handed a petition to the US Embassy expressing their opposition to the Vietnam War. As you can see from the botto…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney against the Vietnam War
> 
> 
> Flyer courtesy of Wisconsin History Society In May 1971 American soldiers in London handed a petition to the US Embassy expressing their opposition to the Vietnam War. As you can see from the botto…
> ...


You can rule out Shoreditch park, London Fields, hackney downs, Victoria park, clissold park I reckon. Has anyone looked in the hackney gazette? Might also be worth looking in the standard.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You can rule out Shoreditch park, London Fields, hackney downs, Victoria park, clissold park I reckon. Has anyone looked in the hackney gazette? Might also be worth looking in the standard.



Yeah I will try to get to Hackney Archives soon for a poke about.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah I will try to get to Hackney Archives soon for a poke about.


i was wrong: it was in victoria park


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

guardian june 1 1971 p.4


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

and there's a picture of vanessa redgrave at the event here


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 12, 2021)

Well this is very cool Pickman's model - many thanks!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 12, 2021)

Here's Mia Farrow and Vanessa Redgrave together at the event, and here are some photos of the GIs and others who were protesting:


----------



## Sue (Dec 13, 2021)

Just been looking at the Covid numbers round here. In my ward, there were 282 cases per 100,000 on 01/12. On 08/12 (last date available), there were 663.6 per 100,000. Fucking hell. 



			https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/details/interactive-map/cases


----------



## Sue (Dec 17, 2021)

And as a borough, we've officially entered the Dark Purple of Doom zone (860 cases per 100,000, increase of 109% in the seven days). Some wards are even worse than that but OTOH there are still a few blue areas. Not convinced how accurate the numbers in those wards are and suspect they won't remain blue for long. Time to batten down the hatches.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 18, 2021)

Covid-19: Hackney currently has highest R number
					

Hackney currently has the highest R number in the country, new research has revealed.




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk
				




Smashing it, lads.


----------



## Sue (Dec 18, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Covid-19: Hackney currently has highest R number
> 
> 
> Hackney currently has the highest R number in the country, new research has revealed.
> ...


As of today, Hackney is at 1132 cases per 100k, an increase of 159% in the last seven days. Fucking hell .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 18, 2021)

Bit of hibernation for me I think. Plan is to get out of dodge for an Xmas with the in laws in North Wales so fingers crossed for that.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 18, 2021)

Sue said:


> As of today, Hackney is at 1132 cases per 100k, an increase of 159% in the last seven days. Fucking hell .


Not good is it   
Hopefully it will peak and leave sooner than other areas.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Bit of hibernation for me I think. Plan is to get out of dodge for an Xmas with the in laws in North Wales so fingers crossed for that.


Same here , apart from visiting my mum in Bath tomorrow, still planning on going , but Mrs21 isn't going , she doesn't feel safe about going , I get what she's thinking , but my mum is 79 and I don't know how many more Christmases she has , and if there is an official lockdown, I won't be able to see her for weeks/months. It's a fucker.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 23, 2021)

Mole Man's house wins best new home at London Awards 2021










						London’s best new home named as former house of the ‘Hackney Mole Man’
					

William Lyttle spent nearly half a century digging dirt with a shovel and a homemade pulley, hollowing out tunnels and caverns underneath his home.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2022)

Some sort of incident near the Billet last night , saw 5 fire engines, ambulance, police at about 5pm. Southwold Road was cordoned off down to the garage.  Went by at 10.30 & the Police were still there , maybe connected to the garage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Bit of hibernation for me I think. Plan is to get out of dodge for an Xmas with the in laws in North Wales so fingers crossed for that.


How did that go?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> How did that go?


It went great! Was nice.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 2, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Some sort of incident near the Billet last night , saw 5 fire engines, ambulance, police at about 5pm. Southwold Road was cordoned off down to the garage.  Went by at 10.30 & the Police were still there , maybe connected to the garage.


It was still blocked off yesterday, the guy in the shop said 2 people died I guess it was a fire but there is nothing in the news except this Southwold Road The road closed on Friday afternoon. Around five fire engines attended the scene. - Both ways


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 2, 2022)

Passed by on the bus today, the police tapes are still there - didn't notice any signs of a fire but wasn't really looking at the buildings.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 2, 2022)

No I couldn't see any sign of it, just that article but there were def a lot of fire engines on the day. The garage on the bridge did look a bit messed up, but it always did anyway I can't remember if it was any worse than usual


----------



## marty21 (Jan 2, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Passed by on the bus today, the police tapes are still there - didn't notice any signs of a fire but wasn't really looking at the buildings.


I was up that way at about 4 , Police still there, awful to hear that 2 people died .


----------



## marty21 (Jan 2, 2022)

Still nothing on the news though , seems strange , possibly the Police are not yet releasing info ?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 2, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> No I couldn't see any sign of it, just that article but there were def a lot of fire engines on the day. The garage on the bridge did look a bit messed up, but it always did anyway I can't remember if it was any worse than usual


It seems to be an old style dodgy backstreet garage . I use the one on Gunton Road which backs on to it . I have heard work being carried out in the garage late at night , which is strange. Lambros who runs the Gunton Road garage never works late.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 3, 2022)

Just spoke to a local source , apparently no one died but someone was seriously injured in the fire . It wasn't at the garage but in a lock up next door to the garage , and the reason the police are involved is not just the fire, apparently a big cannabis farm was found in the lock up.  This lock up is unconnected to the garage but initially the staff in the garage were arrested & spent NYE in the cells.  

Blimey !


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 3, 2022)

Ohh so I guess the fire was because of the grow lights. Thanks for investigating!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 3, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Ohh so I guess the fire was because of the grow lights. Thanks for investigating!


It wasn't a big investigation, I saw someone in my street & had a chat 😅

Apparently the cannabis farm was stealing electricity as the lock up didn't have power . The person injured was living in the lock up.  I've been to a few cannabis farms (after the police raid) as part of my job . On one of them , a Vietnamese man was tending the farm & managed to do a runner , 🏃‍♂️  The other was cuckooing, vulnerable drug & drink dependent son of a tenant.  I suspect in this one , the injured man was paid to live on the 'farm'.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 4, 2022)

Man dies in Hackney workshop fire
					

Police have launched an investigation after a man died in a fire in a workshop in Upper Clapton on New Year's Eve.




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 4, 2022)

Not much in that story which I guess is probably based on what the police feel they can say at this point.

Luckily we have our own reporter on the ground!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Man dies in Hackney workshop fire
> 
> 
> Police have launched an investigation after a man died in a fire in a workshop in Upper Clapton on New Year's Eve.
> ...


So, possibly a murder investigation as well as the cannabis issue.


----------



## Sue (Jan 4, 2022)

Standard claiming the poor man was locked in.   









						Man dies after being ‘trapped in fire’ at suspected cannabis factory
					

A man has died after becoming “trapped by a locked garage door” at a fire in a suspected cannabis factory in Hackney.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2022)

Sue said:


> Standard claiming the poor man was locked in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My source was pretty on the money tbf , he also said the people in the garage never saw any activity in the lock up , presumably they waited until the garage was closed before doing the farming stuff or removing the product .


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2022)

I've been twittering with a local who lives within the cordon, she has to prove she lives there to get to her own flat. She said there was a power cut on Jan 1st , power was out for 6 hours . Possibly due to the "farm" extracting electricity illegally.  Before lockdown the lock up was used as a car spraying place (which is why I thought it was owned by the garage) so there may still have been flammable stuff left over from that.


----------



## klang (Jan 4, 2022)

well, at least my weed was pretty low on air miles....


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2022)

The police left today , 6 days they were there .


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2022)

marty21 said:


> The police left today , 6 days they were there .


bet several of those days of overtime


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello, I saw this and liked it very much:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 20, 2022)

Michael Ferreira's funeral took place 43 years ago today. 

He was a teenager who was stabbed by National Front supporters and then neglected by officers at Stoke Newington police station:








						Who killed Michael Ferreira? Part One
					

Michael Ferreira (1959-1978) At about 1:30am on Saturday 10th December [1978], six black youths were walking past the Astra Cinema in Stoke Newington [117 Stoke Newington Road]. They were returning…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 20, 2022)

In more current news there is a protest *today *about unsafe working conditions for delivery drivers in Dalston:

The riders will assemble on Ashwin Street E8 3DL at 4pm and from there ride their bikes/mopeds to Hackney Town Hall arriving there around 4.15 for the rally.









						London: Dalston delivery drivers to protest Hackney Mayor over lack of safe waiting areas
					

Dalston couriers working for app-based firms Deliveroo, UberEats, and JustEat are protesting tomorrow, 20th January, after being forced to wait for orders in all weather at Bentley Road car park, a…




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## Sue (Jan 20, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> In more current news there is a protest *today *about unsafe working conditions for delivery drivers in Dalston:
> 
> The riders will assemble on Ashwin Street E8 3DL at 4pm and from there ride their bikes/mopeds to Hackney Town Hall arriving there around 4.15 for the rally.
> 
> ...


Interesting. While I have sympathy for the delivery drivers, I can't help but think it's Deliveroo etc who should be providing facilities for their 'workers'. (Are they officially classed as workers now? Not sure, though they obviously are.) It's pretty clear that Ashwin St isn't safe for anyone mind. Whenever I use it as a short cut, I feel like I'm taking my life in my hands due to the mopeds/bikes riding all over the place, including on the pavement.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2022)

Sue said:


> Interesting. While I have sympathy for the delivery drivers, I can't help but think it's Deliveroo etc who should be providing facilities for their 'workers'. (Are they officially classed as workers now? Not sure, though they obviously are.) It's pretty clear that Ashwin St isn't safe for anyone mind. Whenever I use it as a short cut, I feel like I'm taking my life in my hands due to the mopeds/bikes riding all over the place, including on the pavement.


They seem to be demanding that the Council provide facilities for them. Surely its down to Deliveroo, etc?


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 20, 2022)

I agree with you there Sue, they have become a bit of a nuisance in Ashwin Street.
I do sympathise with what they are saying though - what happens in other areas of London I wonder?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 20, 2022)

Sue said:


> Interesting. While I have sympathy for the delivery drivers, I can't help but think it's Deliveroo etc who should be providing facilities for their 'workers'. (Are they officially classed as workers now? Not sure, though they obviously are.) It's pretty clear that Ashwin St isn't safe for anyone mind. Whenever I use it as a short cut, I feel like I'm taking my life in my hands due to the mopeds/bikes riding all over the place, including on the pavement.


used to be a more pleasant street to walk down


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 20, 2022)

I agree it needs sorting out and that the current arrangement isn't good for drivers or pedestrians. Dunno who usually does this but councils do provide space for taxi ranks, so maybe it is like that?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm not one for conspiracy theories but this seems oddly coincidental:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 23, 2022)

In other news, I did not know that Britain's first black TV detective show was set in the London Borough of Hackney... 









						Wolcott – Hackney’s Black TV Cop Series (1981)
					

Wolcott was a four-part TV drama produced by Black Lion Films. 13 million people watched when it was broadcast – on ITV, 13th-15th of January 1981. There were no repeats. The show was shot in…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 23, 2022)

Interesting - I don't remember it on TV at all. I didn't live in London then so it wouldn't have had the same interest I guess.


----------



## Sue (Jan 28, 2022)

Not Hackney as such but...

They're doing gas mains replacement work in Theobalds Rd so buses are being diverted along Grays Inn Road. Ended up in a huge traffic jam yesterday on a 38 (they didn't announce we were on diversion until after we'd gone on diversion ) and then had to wait ages till we crawled along to the next bus stop.

Apparently the work's going on for six weeks. (They're not on diversion going north.)


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> In other news, I did not know that Britain's first black TV detective show was set in the London Borough of Hackney...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember it ! Would love it watch it , old Hackney scenes hopefully .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 28, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I don't remember it ! Would love it watch it , old Hackney scenes hopefully .


Yep there's loads - you can see it all on Youtube at the bottom of that link....


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 1, 2022)

Mayor Philip Glanville responds to Dalston courier arrests
					

Mayor of Hackney Philip Glanville, responds to the recent operation, led by the special constabulary and the Home Office, in which a number of couriers were arrested in Dalston.




					news.hackney.gov.uk
				




Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 1, 2022)

Also this is cool: “The only black and the only woman reporter…” Hackney Gazette in the 1970s


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 7, 2022)

Haggerston Baths building finally to be restored...








						Haggerston's derelict swimming baths building to be restored - ianVisits
					

A swimming pool in Haggerston that's been derelict for the past couple of decades is to be restored to public use again, although as a community centre and offices.Read more ›



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## spitfire (Feb 7, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Haggerston Baths building finally to be restored...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aren't Squire and Partners the Brixton architects that created the members club and have something to do with Pop? editor ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Haggerston Baths building finally to be restored...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's really shit it's not going to be restored as baths: the plans (in hackney archives) show how beautiful the baths were when they were opened. so much of the council's leisure facilities are in the former metropolitan boroughs of hackney and stoke newington (broadly everything north of the canal) and so little in the former metropolitan borough of shoreditch.


----------



## klang (Feb 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> it's really shit it's not going to be restored as baths: the plans (in hackney archives) show how beautiful the baths were when they were opened. so much of the council's leisure facilities are in the former metropolitan boroughs of hackney and stoke newington (broadly everything north of the canal) and so little in the former metropolitan borough of shoreditch.


we used to run raves in similar derelict baths in Munich. Better use than offices. And a lot louder.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Haggerston Baths building finally to be restored...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from your link

that middle boiler looks like it should have a name, maybe bertie the boiler


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

klang said:


> we used to run raves in similar derelict baths in Munich. Better use than offices. And a lot louder.


and a good form of exercise


----------



## klang (Feb 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> from your link
> View attachment 309138
> that middle boiler looks like it should have a name, maybe bertie the boiler


love that!
team development night? guards we know of?


----------



## klang (Feb 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> from your link


the plans look well shit


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 7, 2022)

The new plans are even worse than the ones some of us were protesting about in 2006!



			» The Shameful Story of Haggerston Swimming Pool Hackney Independent


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Aren't Squire and Partners the Brixton architects that created the members club and have something to do with Pop? editor ?


They're the self-promoting architects to the super wealthy and dodgy regimes who took over a large chunk of Brixton, opened up a members-only private rooftop bar while deluding themselves that they're doing something for the community  









						Squire and Partners talk vibrancy and show off the shiny dome of their new Brixton Department Store home
					

Squire and Partners, architects to luxury residential and high end business developments around the globe, will soon be moving into their new Brixton offices, taking over the former Edwardian furni…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2022)

Ugh


----------



## spitfire (Feb 7, 2022)

editor said:


> They're the self-promoting architects to the super wealthy and dodgy regimes who took over a large chunk of Brixton, opened up a members-only private rooftop bar while deluding themselves that they're doing something for the community
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks I thought so, looks like they're going to do the same to the baths I reckon.


----------



## klang (Feb 7, 2022)

editor said:


> Ugh
> 
> View attachment 309143


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 10, 2022)

Watch out for this complete wrong 'un putting up anti-vaxx propaganda:


----------



## Sue (Feb 10, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Watch out for this complete wrong 'un putting up anti-vaxx propaganda:



That's really near me. I mangled a few of those very stickers at some of the bus stops along there last week. 😡


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> That's really near me. I mangled a few of those very stickers at some of the bus stops along there last week. 😡


That's the only way to go with it really - if we all take down stuff when we see it.

There are people in the comments reporting him to the council or saying he should be done for fly posting, but if a bunch of people just take them down, he should just get dispirited you'd think.


----------



## Sue (Feb 10, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> That's the only way to go with it really - if we all take down stuff when we see it.
> 
> There are people in the comment reporting him to the council or saying he should be done for fly posting, but if a bunch of people just take them down, he should just get dispirited you'd think.


Yeah, I've seen some where other people have already defaced them with marker/keys.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 10, 2022)

Oh gosh   
I can't say I've seen any of them but I don't really look at any sort of notices on bus stops anyway.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 12, 2022)

Fuck. Literally next door to my place of work. Hope anyone injured isn’t too bad. 

Two More Years on Roach Road.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 12, 2022)

On the BBC now...








						Hackney Wick bar floor collapse: Thirteen people injured
					

One man who was trapped under rubble at the east London bar says he feared he was going to die.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Is the bar in a converted old building?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 12, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> On the BBC now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is. Big place. I’ve been in a couple of times but don’t know it that well. My kitchen is in an adjoining building across a yard. 

The mezzanine will be a modern addition.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 13, 2022)

Grim


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 13, 2022)

So sorry for the injured people   
I guess there is going to be some major enquiry with the company who did the work inside the building!


----------



## klang (Feb 13, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Watch out for this complete wrong 'un putting up anti-vaxx propaganda:



good luck finding an underground in Hackney.


----------



## klang (Feb 13, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> That's the only way to go with it really - if we all take down stuff when we see it.


I take them down whenever I see them, but it's an uphill struggle. There are so many stickers and grafs now, they must go on some serious campaigns. Along the Lea  every bridge and every other house seems to have a covid1984 graf.
The short walk to my local offie gets bombed every single day. I can't keep up.


----------



## Sue (Feb 13, 2022)

And the vaccination rates in Hackney are still terrible.


----------



## klang (Feb 13, 2022)

shame the loon scene is so muddled. If they'd be seen for what they are, which is extreme right wing, they'd just get beaten the shit out of them. Imagine getting caught with openly racist stickers in Hackney!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2022)

klang said:


> good luck finding an underground in Hackney.


Manor house, at least part of the station in hackney


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2022)

klang said:


> shame the loon scene is so muddled. If they'd be seen for what they are, which is extreme right wing, they'd just get beaten the shit out of them. Imagine getting caught with openly racist stickers in Hackney!


Scraped down a load of British movement stickers round the corner from Bentley rd car park about a year back


----------



## klang (Feb 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Scraped down a load of British movement stickers round the corner from Bentley rd car park about a year back


I honestly can't remember the last time I saw a fash non-covid sticker.


----------



## Sue (Feb 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Scraped down a load of British movement stickers round the corner from Bentley rd car park about a year back


There were a load of antifa stickers on the estate there the last time I walked through.


----------



## klang (Feb 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Manor house, at least part of the station in hackney


 I'm guessing the south east entrance is in Hackney, diagonally opposite of FB entrance?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2022)

klang said:


> I'm guessing the south east entrance is in Hackney, diagonally opposite of FB entrance?


I think so


----------



## andysays (Feb 13, 2022)

klang said:


> I'm guessing the south east entrance is in Hackney, diagonally opposite of FB entrance?



I'm pretty sure that three out of the four entrances are in Hackney. The only one which isn't is the one next to the Park (which is Haringey).


----------



## klang (Feb 13, 2022)

andysays said:


> I'm pretty sure that three out of the four entrances are in Hackney. The only one which isn't is the one next to the Park (which is Haringey).


I always thought the park entrance had a very different feel to it, compared to the others. That explains it, it's a cultural thing


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 13, 2022)

klang said:


> I take them down whenever I see them, but it's an uphill struggle. There are so many stickers and grafs now, they must go on some serious campaigns. Along the Lea  every bridge and every other house seems to have a covid1984 graf.
> The short walk to my local offie gets bombed every single day. I can't keep up.



Taking them down is great, but getting them all can be an impossible task for one person. Every bit helps! I really like it when I’m out and about and I see that someone else has done their bit - reassures me that I’m not the only one who cares about this stuff.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 13, 2022)

A bit more this evening on the Hackney Wick bar mezzanine floor collapse   








						Hackney Wick bar floor collapse: Thirteen people injured
					

One man who was trapped under rubble at the east London bar says he feared he was going to die.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## spitfire (Feb 13, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> A bit more this evening on the Hackney Wick bar mezzanine floor collapse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That mezzanine has been up for some time before the new owners took over according to someone on insta (and I think she's correct as I remember that changeover and the works seemed to be mainly decorative.). However it was an art gallery/space and not as heavy traffic as the bar would have been. I bet there wasn't any sort of building regs adhered to. Same as the one I'm in. Expecting inspections soon...

Two More Years is named because the landlords always answer the question as to when it's getting pulled down for flats, "2 more years". It's been 2 more years for a year now since I moved in.

I swung by today to make sure I could get into work tomorrow and all was quiet, obviously shutters down in the bar. Yet to find out if any of our neighbours were in there, hopefully everyone is OK.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 13, 2022)

Sounds as though there were no serious injuries now. 
I know someone who is a Clapton FC supporter - was wondering if he was there!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 19, 2022)

Some radical history events coming up:









						Hackney radical history – events of interest
					

A few upcoming events of interest I’ve happened across – feel free to get in touch with anything I’ve missed… Wednesday 23rd February 7pm: Their Story in Hackney: Progressiv…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com
				




I’m planning to go to the queer history one this Wednesday and the feminist squatters vs Miss World one on 10th March.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 20, 2022)

Just seen this    









						London’s smallest microflat up for sale at £50,000 for 7 square metres
					

Property in a Victorian conversion in Lower Clapton has a bed, microwave, bathroom and incumbent tenant




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 7, 2022)

I imagine this will be insufferable, but you never know


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I imagine this will be insufferable, but you never know



I do quite like the show tbf 🤣  but I don't want to be on telly .


----------



## klang (Mar 7, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I do quite like the show tbf 🤣  but I don't want to be on telly .


...nor do I want them anywhere near me....


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I imagine this will be insufferable, but you never know



if i understand your tweet aright, fiona bruce will be making off with a selection of people's treasured possessions


----------



## marty21 (Mar 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> if i understand your tweet aright, fiona bruce will be making off with a selection of people's treasured possessions


If it isn't nailed down , she'll have it away.


----------



## klang (Mar 7, 2022)

can we feed her to the Clissold goats?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2022)

klang said:


> can we feed her to the Clissold goats?


and deer


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 7, 2022)

I was tempted to apply for a ticket but I'm not going through all that lateral flow test stuff


----------



## Sue (Mar 7, 2022)

So a new batch of posters in the bus shelters of Kingsland Rd. Shoreditch end: pro-Ukraine. Further up: Some climate change meeting. Dalston: Free someone who seems to be a Turkish (Kurdish?) prisoner. Have the antivaxxers got bored...? 🤞

Eta Also spotted one about an SWP meeting on the real tradition of International Women's Day or some such.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2022)

Sue said:


> So a new batch of posters in the bus shelters of Kingsland Rd. Shoreditch end: pro-Ukraine. Further up: Some climate change meeting. Dalston: Free someone who seems to be a Turkish (Kurdish?) prisoner. Have the antivaxxers got bored...? 🤞


Ocalan, former leader of the pkk


----------



## Sue (Mar 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Ocalan, former leader of the pkk


Ah, your finger is obviously way more on the pulse than mine is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

Sue said:


> Ah, your finger is obviously way more on the pulse than mine is.


I stopped and read one of the posters


----------



## Sue (Mar 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I stopped and read one of the posters


The ones I saw didn't have an explanation or were in Turkish.... Hidden skills?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

Sue said:


> The ones I saw didn't have an explanation or were in Turkish.... Hidden skills?


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 15, 2022)

Black schoolgirl, _15_, from *Hackney* 'traumatised' after _strip search by police while on her period_






(Source: as stated in image)​*"The girl's intimate body parts were exposed during the incident and the search took place without an Appropriate Adult present and without notifying the girl's parent."*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 16, 2022)

2022 and there are still protests outside that police station about the same things.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 16, 2022)

1985 - police excluded from several Hackney schools


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 16, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 2022 and there are still protests outside that police station about the same things.



Campaigners say police strip-search of black schoolgirl was 'sexual assault'




December 2020: Child strip-searched by Metropolitan Polce

6 May 2021:  Independent Office for Police Conduct commence investigation






(Source: as stated in image)​
*16 March 2022: "The Guardian understands that three Met officers who were placed under investigation by the police watchdog over the incident in December 2020 remain on full duties."*

(Source: Black girl strip-searched by Met officers at London school tells of trauma)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 17, 2022)

Also this one, that I will try and be at:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 17, 2022)

Purim today also! Lots of fun in Stamford Hill.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 17, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Purim today also! Lots of fun in Stamford Hill.


Yes indeed!
Children in some great fancy dress costumes as usual


----------



## Sue (Mar 17, 2022)

And the weather's decent for it too.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 17, 2022)

Sue said:


> And the weather's decent for it too.


Yes, they were lucky it wasn't yesterday!
I can hear some of the sound systems on the main Stamford Hill road now, the young men having a fun time no doubt


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Purim today also! Lots of fun in Stamford Hill.


Excellent, they really go for it !


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 17, 2022)

Not a great picture, but my favourite kid costume today.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 17, 2022)

Whereas this was just terrifying


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 19, 2022)

Hitman and DA are putting out some good hackney music, most of the local drill type stuff I heard has been a bit weak compared to other areas but these are hard this is all filmed round holly street


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 19, 2022)

Anyone seen these style of painted posters around Hackney - there are also some painted mattress, I saw one in Clapton today?

Not this one but similar....


I just googled the name, out of interest - his name is Kai Olhsen and not at all like I would have imagined   

He is represented by Saatchi Art and sounds quite posh from the vid clip!


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Anyone seen these style of painted posters around Hackney - there are also some painted mattress, I saw one in Clapton today?
> 
> Not this one but similar....
> View attachment 315038
> ...




Not seen those ones but I have come across other painted mattresses. This was just off Hackney Road.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2022)

I have never seen a painted mattress. I'm obviously not as hip as blossie33 and spitfire .


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Not seen those ones but I have come across other painted mattresses. This was just off Hackney Road.
> 
> View attachment 315040


Together in electric dreams


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> I have never seen a painted mattress. I'm obviously not as hip as blossie33 and spitfire .



It is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 19, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Anyone seen these style of painted posters around Hackney - there are also some painted mattress, I saw one in Clapton today?
> 
> Not this one but similar....
> View attachment 315038
> ...



No , whereabouts ?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Anyone seen these style of painted posters around Hackney - there are also some painted mattress, I saw one in Clapton today?
> 
> Not this one but similar....
> View attachment 315038
> ...




So if he's just dumped them on the street are they fair game for an enterprising potential art dealer to make off with in his handily located estate car?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2022)

spitfire said:


> So if he's just dumped them on the street are they fair game for an enterprising potential art dealer to make off with in his handily located estate car?


People like that won't be caught napping


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> People like that won't be caught napping



Or if they are they might end up covered in paint, especially if he used oils.


----------



## klang (Mar 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> I have never seen a painted mattress. I'm obviously not as hip as blossie33 and spitfire .


I'm sleeping on one.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2022)

klang said:


> I'm sleeping on one.


You win in the hip stakes.

Unless it was painted by your toddler. In which case, get him down to Saatchi's ASAP...


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2022)

I sleep on a painting of a mattress.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 19, 2022)

I just saw one of those painted mattresses! In the alley by coach and horses on stoke newington high street. A woman was looking at it too she told me they they were doing stuff on fly posters or something too. Nice paintings.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 19, 2022)

I did consider dragging it home, but it would not have been worth the reaction at home, I already have a reputation for bin dipping and hoarding.


----------



## klang (Mar 19, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> I did consider dragging it home, but it would not have been worth the reaction at home, I already have a reputation for bin dipping and hoarding.


 do it!


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 19, 2022)

Was in the afternoon, will be gone by now I'm sure


----------



## klang (Mar 19, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Was in the afternoon, will be gone by now I'm sure


now that you've told the internet how awesome it is and its exact location it might well be. You can probably buy it on ebay tomorrow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2022)

klang said:


> now that you've told the internet how awesome it is and its exact location it might well be. You can probably buy it on ebay tomorrow.


Or in Sotheby's in a couple of months


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 19, 2022)

I sold a copy of hackney today on Ebay for £100, because it had a art poster in it... that's enough for me.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> I sold a copy of hackney today on Ebay for £100, because it had a art poster in it... that's enough for me.


I recycled a big pile of those that were cluttering up the hallway in my block. 😢


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 19, 2022)

marty21 said:


> No , whereabouts ?


I can't quite remember now, it was against a wall on one of the side roads off the main road in Lower Clapton, maybe in the region on Clapton Girls Academy.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> I recycled a big pile of those that were cluttering up the hallway in my block. 😢



Ah bugger, I would have quite liked one of them, I like stik.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Ah bugger, I would have quite liked one of them, I like stik.


Would've given you mate's rates as well so £75 a pop.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> Would've given you mate's rates as well so £75 a pop.



Bargain!


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2022)

There you go


----------



## klang (Mar 20, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> There you go
> View attachment 315145


nice!

if that doesn't make you sleep peacefully like a baby I don't know what will...


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2022)

It's still there if you want it.... on balance I thought better to leave it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 20, 2022)

I'll be visiting Hackney Downs on a regular basis soon and am I right in thinking theres no Boris bikes around there?

Sure theres random ebikes but the stand ones would be easier to rent and more reliable.


----------



## klang (Mar 21, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'll be visiting Hackney Downs on a regular basis soon and am I right in thinking theres no Boris bikes around there?
> 
> Sure theres random ebikes but the stand ones would be easier to rent and more reliable.


you can fish them out of the canal by Broadway Market, there's plenty for everyone.


----------



## Stash (Mar 21, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'll be visiting Hackney Downs on a regular basis soon and am I right in thinking theres no Boris bikes around there?
> 
> Sure theres random ebikes but the stand ones would be easier to rent and more reliable.


Nearest is London Fields (Martello Street)


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

It’s all going off today. 

Chemical leak in the Olympic Park Aquatic centre. Possible chlorine mistake?









						29 people taken to hospital after chlorine gas released at London’s Olympic park
					

Most report minor breathing difficulties, says ambulance service after incident at aquatics centre




					www.theguardian.com
				




Animal rebellion seizing an artic leaving a chicken slaughterhouse in Hackney Wick.


----------



## Sue (Mar 23, 2022)

I had no idea there WAS a chicken slaughterhouse in HW. That's my awareness raised right there.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> I had no idea there WAS a chicken slaughterhouse in HW. That's my awareness raised right there.



It’s a kosher slaughterhouse so they keep a low profile.


----------



## Sue (Mar 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> It’s a kosher slaughterhouse so they keep a low profile.


Because it's kosher or because it's a slaughterhouse or both?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> Because it's kosher or because it's a slaughterhouse or both?



I reckon because it’s kosher. They have a security guard outside all the time. Just like the Jewish schools and stuff up Stamford hill.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

Still there. Odd place for an action. Most of Hackney Wick seems blissfully unaware.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

And someone has painted the boat thingys blue and yellow.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Still there. Odd place for an action. Most of Hackney Wick seems blissfully unaware.
> 
> View attachment 315561View attachment 315562



There's people on top of the lorry, I'm not tall enough to get them in the photo.


----------



## andysays (Mar 23, 2022)

Olympic Park: Major gas leak incident at London Aquatics Centre​


> *A major incident has been declared and dozens of people are suffering breathing difficulties following a gas leak at the London Aquatics Centre.*
> 
> About 200 people were evacuated from the centre at the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, Stratford, after a large amount of chlorine gas was released.
> The park said paramedics were treating "a number of casualties with breathing difficulties".Residents in the area have been asked to close windows and doors.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

andysays said:


> Olympic Park: Major gas leak incident at London Aquatics Centre​



We're just the other side of the Olympic Stadium and other than a couple of helicopters was unnoticeable.

One of our upstairs neighbours was in the gym when it happened. Apparently a chlorine tank ruptured and the highly efficient HVAC system distributed it liberally around the venue. He didn't mention any serious casualties, he was given a once over by the paramedics and sent home (after he waited for the all clear from the FB to get his stuff from inside).

Must have been scary at the time but sounds like all turned out OK in the end.


----------



## andysays (Mar 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> We're just the other side of the Olympic Stadium and other than a couple of helicopters was unnoticeable.
> 
> One of our upstairs neighbours was in the gym when it happened. Apparently a chlorine tank ruptured and the highly efficient HVAC system distributed it liberally around the venue. He didn't mention any serious casualties, he was given a once over by the paramedics and sent home (after he waited for the all clear from the FB to get his stuff from inside).
> 
> Must have been scary at the time but sounds like all turned out OK in the end.


Glad to hear you're OK.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

andysays said:


> Glad to hear you're OK.



Cheers. We’re a good way off tbf.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

Whilst I’m here. In other near disaster Hackney Wick related news Two More Years, the bar next door where the floor collapsed is now being cleared out. Probably in view of reopening. Apparently the previous tenants had built the thing and told the landlords it had been signed off so the new people are off the hook. 

Builders started just now.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> I had no idea there WAS a chicken slaughterhouse in HW. That's my awareness raised right there.


Same here !


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

Mostly flats in this bit now so unless you have business in one of the few remaining old school places then not really a high traffic area.

 It's here, Kedassia Poultry, who are also our landlords:


----------



## Sue (Mar 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Whilst I’m here. In other near disaster Hackney Wick related news Two More Years, the bar next door where the floor collapsed is now being cleared out. Probably in view of reopening. Apparently the previous tenants had built the thing and told the landlords it had been signed off so the new people are off the hook.
> 
> Builders started just now.


It's all happening near you, spitfire .


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> It's all happening near you, spitfire .



Innit!


----------



## Sue (Mar 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Innit!


I mean I'm not saying you're the common denominator but...coincidence...?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

Simultaneous civil unrest chemical attacks and structural destruction are my calling card.

/satire plod!


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 23, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Same here !


No, nor me either!
I know those roads on Fish Island from the early 00's when there often used to be warehouse parties in the old vacant buildings but never heard or saw any activities which might have been connected to that sort of thing.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 23, 2022)

andysays said:


> Olympic Park: Major gas leak incident at London Aquatics Centre​



Sounds a lot worse than I heard.

"Twenty-nine people were taken to hospital after a high quantity of chlorine gas was released in an accident on Wednesday at the aquatics centre at London’s Olympic park.

Some of the injured included swimmers in a parent and toddler group who were in the children’s pool at the time of the incident, which was first reported by the centre just after 11am.

About 200 people were evacuated from the centre during the incident, firefighters said. At least nine construction workers on a neighbouring site were also treated at the scene."









						29 people taken to hospital after chlorine gas released at London’s Olympic park
					

Most report minor breathing difficulties, says ambulance service after incident at aquatics centre




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## spitfire (Mar 26, 2022)

Sounds like a nightmare actually. Proper horrible.

"Better" are on course for a thread of their own I reckon. They're taking over everything and behaving like cunts generally.









						Woman poisoned by chlorine gas leak at London’s Olympic park plans to sue
					

Tess Riley has been left fraught with anxiety over any potential impact the gas has had on her pregnancy




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 31, 2022)

OK, who had this on their 2022 Hackney bingo card?









						Lentil-toting activists claim to be deflating SUV tyres in Hackney
					

An activist group has proclaimed that its members are deflating the tyres of SUVs, using lentils, in Hackney and further afield.




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## Sue (Mar 31, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> OK, who had this on their 2022 Hackney bingo card?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent find, Fozzie Bear. I'm hoping(?) it's an early April Fool... 

'Marion Walker from the Tyre Extinguishers said: “We’re looking forward to people all over the world getting involved when we have our leaflet in five languages.

"Anyone can get involved –all you need is a leaflet and a lentil."'


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 31, 2022)

Sue said:


> Excellent find, Fozzie Bear. I'm hoping(?) it's an early April Fool...


Ah! You might have marginally restored my sanity, Sue


----------



## spitfire (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm posting this here as I cba starting a Tower Hamlets thread. Just between Hackney Road and Bethnal Green High Street. (End of my road tbh).

Much excitement, some guy in a stolen car and his GF on the run from the cops and didn't quite manage to squeeze in between the lamppost and the shop. Cunt could have killed someone.

Shit keeps happening near me. Starting to get a little paranoid.


----------



## Sue (Mar 31, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Ah! You might have marginally restored my sanity, Sue


It is a bit difficult to tell mind... 🤣


----------



## Sue (Mar 31, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Shit keeps happening near me. Starting to get a little paranoid.





Sue said:


> I mean I'm not saying you're the common denominator but...coincidence...?


----------



## Cerv (Mar 31, 2022)

"you can't park here mate" - bald copper at the front


----------



## andysays (Mar 31, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> OK, who had this on their 2022 Hackney bingo card?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard about sticking a potato up a car exhaust to blow the gasket*, but this seems like a new vegetable-based bit of vehicle sabotage.

*not claiming to have tried it, nor am I sure if it would work, and I'm *certainly* not advocating such criminal behaviour, in case anyone from Stoke Newington nick is reading...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2022)

andysays said:


> I've heard about sticking a potato up a car exhaust to blow the gasket*, but this seems like a new vegetable-based bit of vehicle sabotage.
> 
> *not claiming to have tried it, nor am I sure if it would work, and I'm *certainly* not advocating such criminal behaviour, in case anyone from Stoke Newington nick is reading...


Informed sources tell me it does work.


----------



## andysays (Mar 31, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Informed sources tell me it does work.



"informed sources"... 

...taps nose


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 6, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Black schoolgirl, _15_, from *Hackney* 'traumatised' after _strip search by police while on her period_
> 
> 
> 
> ...








> _"Nearly 90 Met Police officers and staff members have been accused of drug offences over the past five years - and nearly all of them have so far kept their jobs, MyLondon can reveal ..."_



Dozens of Met Police officers accused of drug offences in 5 years - but most keep their jobs






(Source: as stated in image)

*How many of her own  officers did she have stripped searched in the same way as Child Q?*​


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 9, 2022)

Aciiiiiiieeeeed! 









						Hackney’s acid house party hysteria (1988)
					

As moral panics go, Acid House was pretty enjoyable all round. On one side, the press, politicians and police were able to whip themselves up into a frenzy about thousands of young people taking dr…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 15, 2022)

Mid 20th Century radicalism with a detour into 1980s squatting:








						E. Michaels – a Jewish Anarchist in Stoke Newington
					

The obituary above appeared in Direct Action vol 7 #3, in March 1966. Direct Action was the newspaper of the Syndicalist Workers Federation, an anarcho-syndicalist organisation which operated from …




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 15, 2022)

Cranwich Road is quite near to where I live, the house is still there...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 15, 2022)

Yup, it’s near me too, so we must be neighbours. 😎


----------



## Sue (Apr 15, 2022)

Hmm.... 🤨 









						Windrush Generation public artworks shortlisted for Turner Prize
					

Artist Veronica Ryan’s sculptures were inspired by her childhood trips to Ridley Road Market




					www.hackneycitizen.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 21, 2022)

Hmmm...









						Gladstone Park will NOT be renamed after Diane Abbott
					

Reports that a North West London park will be renamed after Hackney MP Diane Abbott are false, the local council has confirmed.




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 30, 2022)

Anti- Apartheid and porn “redecorations” in 1980s Hackney
					

“Daughters of Amazon” attack Hackney porn shop (1983): From the anarchist newspaper Black Flag 17th June 1983 Anti-Apartheid activists attack Barclays Bank on Green Lanes (1986). From B…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com
				




The fun to be had before CCTV.









						Hackney’s racist police in the 1940s
					

Sid Easton Sid Easton (1911-1991) was a Jewish cabbie, communist and trade unionist. The following is taken from his autobiographical tribute “The Life and Times of Sid Easton” edited b…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com
				




Hackney cops were wildly anti-semitic during world war 2 shock horror.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Anti- Apartheid and porn “redecorations” in 1980s Hackney
> 
> 
> “Daughters of Amazon” attack Hackney porn shop (1983): From the anarchist newspaper Black Flag 17th June 1983 Anti-Apartheid activists attack Barclays Bank on Green Lanes (1986). From B…
> ...


that's a fucking excellent website


----------



## Sue (Apr 30, 2022)

Have you lot got your £150 from the council? Got a letter about it this morning but haven't checked my bank account yet.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 30, 2022)

Sue said:


> Have you lot got your £150 from the council? Got a letter about it this morning but haven't checked my bank account yet.


I very much doubt I've got mine yet, I still pay by cheque in the post and the letter from the Council said it will take longer than those who pay by direct debit


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2022)

Sue said:


> Have you lot got your £150 from the council? Got a letter about it this morning but haven't checked my bank account yet.


Don't think so , got a letter telling us not to pay until they sort the bills out.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2022)

I noticed a lot of Bailiff letters on the Mermaid pub yesterday , another pub out of business.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I noticed a lot of Bailiff letters on the Mermaid pub yesterday , another pub out of business.


and the kingsland's gone, to be replaced by 'burke's warehouse', some sort of faux irish pub from the looks of things


----------



## spitfire (Apr 30, 2022)

I went onto the Lord Horatio for a pint yesterday, was decent. Fair bit of choice for beers, Thai menu (didn't eat).

We left after 1 though as the next table along had some cokey tracksuit laaaaads who were starting to get annoying. Good crowd other than that so won't judge the pub harshly for it. Turns out my mate Rob is one of the managers, which is nice.


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2022)

Saw a post on Instagram about The Coach & Horses in Stoke Newington , it is reopening on May 19th 😎 I was an occasional drinker there before , always feel more drawn towards the Butchers.


----------



## Sue (May 5, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Saw a post on Instagram about The Coach & Horses in Stoke Newington , it is reopening on May 19th 😎 I was an occasional drinker there before , always feel more drawn towards the Butchers.


Used to quite like it in there. Nice and dark.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 6, 2022)

BBC Radio 1 - 1Xtra, Welcome to Hackney with Ivorian Doll
					

Rising UK rapper Ivorian Doll introduces us to Hackney, the place that made her.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




15 minute documentary about female MC Ivorian Doll and her Hackney roots. Made me feel very old and white. 

Fun tho.


----------



## andysays (May 7, 2022)

I see the Green party managed to get two councillors elected in Hackney, one in Dalston and one in Hackney Downs.

Does anyone here live in either of those wards? Was that expected, or does it come as a surprise?

(They came fairly close in my ward in Haringey as well)


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> I see the Green party managed to get two councillors elected in Hackney, one in Dalston and one in Hackney Downs.
> 
> Does anyone here live in either of those wards? Was that expected, or does it come as a surprise?
> 
> (They came fairly close in my ward in Haringey as well)


No , I'm in Lea Bridge , which has been solidly Labour for decades . Greens have won council seats before in Hackney , probably in one or both of those wards.


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> BBC Radio 1 - 1Xtra, Welcome to Hackney with Ivorian Doll
> 
> 
> Rising UK rapper Ivorian Doll introduces us to Hackney, the place that made her.
> ...


Yep, pretty much the same 🤣


----------



## Pickman's model (May 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> I see the Green party managed to get two councillors elected in Hackney, one in Dalston and one in Hackney Downs.
> 
> Does anyone here live in either of those wards? Was that expected, or does it come as a surprise?
> 
> (They came fairly close in my ward in Haringey as well)


I thought it was on the cards.


----------



## andysays (May 7, 2022)

marty21 said:


> ...Greens have won council seats before in Hackney , probably in one or both of those wards.



OK, didn't know that


----------



## blossie33 (May 7, 2022)

I'm in Springfield Ward - no change there, Conservative with three Orthodox Jewish Councillors   
Well, they do represent a large proportion of the residents to be fair.


----------



## Sue (May 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> I see the Green party managed to get two councillors elected in Hackney, one in Dalston and one in Hackney Downs.
> 
> Does anyone here live in either of those wards? Was that expected, or does it come as a surprise?
> 
> (They came fairly close in my ward in Haringey as well)


I live in between the two (Shacklewell). They came close in Dalston last time and I did see them out leafletting a few times.

Think HD was maybe more of a surprise though I've heard the name of  the guy who won (did he stand for them in the GE or something?) My friends in HD always vote Green though more as an anti-Labour thing.


----------



## andysays (May 7, 2022)

Sue said:


> I live in between the two (Shacklewell). They came close in Dalston last time and I did see them out leafletting a few times.
> 
> Think HD was maybe more of a surprise though I've heard the name of  the guy who won (did he stand for them in the GE or something?) My friends in HD always vote Green though more as an anti-Labour thing.


It looks like both wards now have one Green and one Labour.

Greens have been very active in my ward in Haringey, whereas Labour simply put out one last minute flyer which appears to be created by the constituency party, rather than ward specific, with the candidates' names and photos C&Ped in.

I also voted Green as an anti-Labour thing, but it wasn't quite enough to cause an upset.


----------



## Sue (May 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> It looks like both wards now have one Green and one Labour.
> 
> Greens have been very active in my ward in Haringey, whereas Labour simply put out one flyer which appears to be created by the constituency party, rather than ward specific, with the candidates' names and photos C&Ped in.


Only people I got anything from were Labour (which was surprising as they don't usually bother). I have had Green stuff in the past but guess they were focusing their efforts on the neighbouring, more winnable wards.   


andysays said:


> I also voted Green as an anti-Labour thing, but it wasn't quite enough to cause an upset.


Need to vote more early and more often next time or something .


----------



## blossie33 (May 7, 2022)

We had a lot of leaflets from the Labour party in Springfield and some young people from the party actually came round which they don't usually do.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 7, 2022)

I posted on the local elections thread about Stamford Hill West staying Tory despite an extensive Labour campaign here. And one leaflet through out door from the conservatives on Election Day. 

49% turnout too.


----------



## andysays (May 7, 2022)

Sue said:


> Only people I got anything from were Labour (which was surprising as they don't usually bother). I have had Green stuff in the past but guess they were focusing their efforts on the neighbouring, more winnable wards.
> 
> Need to vote more early and more often next time or something .


This is Haringey, not Tower Hamlets


----------



## klang (May 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> It looks like both wards now have one Green and one Labour.
> 
> Greens have been very active in my ward in Haringey, whereas Labour simply put out one last minute flyer which appears to be created by the constituency party, rather than ward specific, with the candidates' names and photos C&Ped in.
> 
> I also voted Green as an anti-Labour thing, but it wasn't quite enough to cause an upset.


St Annes was neck on neck Green / Labour


----------



## klang (May 7, 2022)

Councillor Tucker was expelled just before the elections, too Corbyn, rumours say.


----------



## Sue (May 11, 2022)

Complete shysters.









						New flats to be demolished and rebuilt due to safety fears
					

The Factory scheme in east London was found to have a "potential structural issue" during a check.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cesare (May 11, 2022)

Sue said:


> Complete shysters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better to know than from an awful event like Grenfell but ffs - how come it took even this long to find.


----------



## Sue (May 11, 2022)

cesare said:


> Better to know than from an awful event like Grenfell but ffs - how come it took even this long to find.


Absolutely. Also makes you wonder what else they've got away with elsewhere .


----------



## cesare (May 11, 2022)

Sue said:


> Absolutely. Also makes you wonder what else they've got away with elsewhere .


Very hard to get a mortgage on a high-rise flat even before Grenfell, I guess there've been all sorts of nasties coming to the surface as these places get older even from just a growing older/decay point of view let alone profit shortcuts. But the sheer enormity of Grenfell and what they are still getting away with even now takes your breath away.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 11, 2022)

Sue said:


> Have you lot got your £150 from the council? Got a letter about it this morning but haven't checked my bank account yet.


I have had my £150 from the Council in my bank account. 

Weirdly the pointless "remittance advice" letter was addressed to my partner who has a completely different name from me. A cynical person might give them a call and ask where the money is I guess...


----------



## Sue (May 11, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I have had my £150 from the Council in my bank account.
> 
> Weirdly the pointless "remittance advice" letter was addressed to my partner who has a completely different name from me. A cynical person might give them a call and ask where the money is I guess...


The remittance letters were weird. Mine was some strange approximation of my name and my neighbours' were addressed to Mr Firstname  and Firstname respectively...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 11, 2022)

Sue said:


> The remittance letters were weird. Mine was some strange approximation of my name and my neighbours' were addressed to Mr Firstname  and Firstname respectively...



I like that it manages to be pointless (just email me?) expensive (on that scale) and wrong.


----------



## Sue (May 11, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I like that it manages to be pointless (just email me?) expensive (on that scale) and wrong.


Welcome to Hackney!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 12, 2022)

This is pretty great for Channel 5





						My5
					






					www.channel5.com
				




basically Jay Blades does Hackney history. Not much that surprised me but ok for that. You get an interview with a 43 Group member and some good bits on the Krays, the legacy of slavery etc.

Two episodes so far.


----------



## blossie33 (May 12, 2022)

Can you watch that easily online? I don't have TV and therefore not a licence so I can't watch the iPlayer now.

I've seen the part about the bombs dropped in Nevill Road in WW1 (which I did know about) as someone posted it on FB.


----------



## Sue (May 12, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This is pretty great for Channel 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that looks good. Thanks for that, Fozzie Bear .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 12, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Can you watch that easily online? I don't have TV and therefore not a licence so I can't watch the iPlayer now.
> 
> I've seen the part about the bombs dropped in Nevill Road in WW1 (which I did know about) as someone posted it on FB.


Yeah if you just click the My5 link I think?

You have to click the “I am over 16” button, blossie33


----------



## blossie33 (May 12, 2022)

Thanks.....I am (just a bit  )
Look forward to watching it!


----------



## Sue (May 12, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> You have to click the “I am over 16” button, blossie33


Lie if you have to, blossie33.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2022)

Loads of cops - at least 20 - hassling the drivers down Ashwin st in Dalston, some altho perhaps not all of the cops bring special cunts


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 14, 2022)

Lots of kids (about 40) getting in the way too! Great to see.


----------



## blossie33 (May 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Loads of cops - at least 20 - hassling the drivers down Ashwin st in Dalston, some altho perhaps not all of the cops bring special cunts


Is that the takeaway delivery bike riders?


----------



## spitfire (May 14, 2022)

Looks like it may be connected.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 14, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Is that the takeaway delivery bike riders?


Yeah. Deliveroo guy. I think he got arrested and taken away but they tried to stop it. 

A10 is blocked now.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah. Deliveroo guy. I think he got arrested and taken away but they tried to stop it.
> 
> A10 is blocked now.


Good to see you today


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 14, 2022)

Right that was quite full on.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Good to see you today



Yes a classic U75 meet up in my book. 😎


----------



## blossie33 (May 18, 2022)

Stoke Newington Literary Festival is back this year, June 3rd, 4th, and 5th.
Programme for anyone interested...





						Stoke Newington Literary Festival — The Programme
					

Year ten of this eclectic, amusing, inspiring, sometimes audacious and always brilliant festival, set up to celebrate the area's radical thinking and literary heritage.




					stokenewingtonliteraryfestival.com


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yes a classic U75 meet up in my book. 😎


Similar to when we met outside Clapton Station when those fascist lads did a walk from the roundabout 😁


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2022)

Had to get my watch repaired, there's a really good, friendly and quick place to get watches sorted at 76 Ridley road. Excellent service and very reasonably priced


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Had to get my watch repaired, there's a really good, friendly and quick place to get watches sorted at 76 Ridley road. Excellent service and very reasonably priced


might check that out - i have a watch that needs repairing


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2022)

marty21 said:


> might check that out - i have a watch that needs repairing


He sorted out my russian watch very easily and gave me a couple of tips about it too, I'm confident he'll have your watch going again in a jiffy.


----------



## blossie33 (May 22, 2022)

Not actually IN Hackney but I could see the smoke from Stamford Hill    I guessed it must have been near the M25.









						Potters Bar: Buses catch fire at town centre transport depot
					

Eyewitness Shaun Cunningham says he heard an "unbelievable noise that sounded like a jet".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## klang (May 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Had to get my watch repaired, there's a really good, friendly and quick place to get watches sorted at 76 Ridley road. Excellent service and very reasonably priced


Good, I'm sure you can help me out then: - I lost my watch a couple of weeks ago - What time is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2022)

klang said:


> Good, I'm sure you can help me out then: - I lost my watch a couple of weeks ago - What time is it?


Time you got a new one. He sells watches too


----------



## hitmouse (May 23, 2022)

Happening on Wednesday:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Happening on Wednesday:




Heading down there after scoffing some food.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Heading down there after scoffing some food.


Out this evening, will come to any subsequent do


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2022)

The liveliness of the Deliveroo drivers / IWGB / Hackney Copwatch lot was a welcome contrast to the dreariness of the Unite etc lot.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 27, 2022)

Interesting thread, great stuff:


----------



## Sue (May 27, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Interesting thread, great stuff:



Like the cut of their jib.

Saw a meeting in Ashwin St a bit ago --  trestle table set up with tea and coffee and maybe 20 delivery folk listening to someone talking in Spanish so Obviously there are a lot of Spanish speakers.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2022)

Sue said:


> Like the cut of their jib.
> 
> Saw a meeting in Ashwin St a bit ago --  trestle table set up with tea and coffee and maybe 20 delivery folk listening to someone talking in Spanish so Obviously there are a lot of Spanish speakers.


not heard video as at work. but i will continue my solitary boycott of wingstop and other food places selling things i don't like with more of a spring in my step now


----------



## Sue (May 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> not heard video as at work. but i will continue my solitary boycott of wingstop and other food places selling things i don't like with more of a spring in my step now


As a veggie, I was boycotting Wingstop before it was even a thing. #hipster


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2022)

Sue said:


> As a veggie, I was boycotting Wingstop before it was even a thing. #hipster


don't know if you've been to attawa, the curry place just along from wingstop - was there the other week, really good food


----------



## Sue (May 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> don't know if you've been to attawa, the curry place just along from wingstop - was there the other week, really good food


I haven't yet. I've heard good things though.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2022)

Tuesday 31st May 2022 18:15 – 19:15 BST

Hackney Archives celebrates London History Day with a Special Event - ONLINE Archives Live! Author Talk with Martin Sugarman

On London History Day celebrating London’s resilience, join us for an illuminating event with Martin Sugarman Archivist of the Association of Jewish Ex-Servicemen and Women (AJEX)

Author of six books on the Jewish contribution to the British war effort in WW2, Martin Sugarman researches and advises on how to find out about Jewish Military ancestors.

Martin Sugarman was born in Hackney, educated at Shacklewell Lane and Upton House schools. He has worked in education for many years, becoming Senior Teacher at Clapton Girls School from 1983 to 1993. With extensive experience delivering was involved as well with Holocaust education and awareness, he remains active in advocacy especially, organising medical team exchanges between the Rambam Hospital Haifa and Homerton Hospital Hackney.

Since 1990, Martin continues to work with the AJEX Jewish Military Museum, building up the bulk of its collection and archive. He is also the Archivist of the Association of Jewish Ex-Servicemen and Women (AJEX)

On this day, we will come together, virtually, to celebrate London’s resilience and share stories that remind us of the incredible strength, courage and community spirit Londoners have shown, today and throughout history. It’s a day to reflect, create, connect with each other and have fun.

Booking here : Archives Live! Author Talk with Martin Sugarman - ONLINE

Archives Live is an exciting programme of events that are free for everyone, with special guests including an audience Q&A.

Showcasing the wide range of collections at Hackney Archives, we welcome you to our relaxed and informative sessions.

A Zoom link will be sent to you shortly before the event

Cloo frogwoman

only got the email for this this morning but thought there'd be some of yous who'd be interested


----------



## Cloo (May 31, 2022)

Out of town sadly


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 31, 2022)

A10 live is a project about the A10 road. Some of it involves people walking up different bits of it from south to North and today esteemed Hackney poet and novellist Tim Wells is doing some of the Stamford HIll stint.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 11, 2022)

This made me laugh - speaks to another era completely:








						Roger and The Gang seek “chicks” in Dalston (1972)
					

A letter to underground magazine International Times, 1972. Gender balance seems to have been a serious issue for Hackney communes in 1972. I have previously posted a similar notice from the same y…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## Sue (Jun 11, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This made me laugh - speaks to another era completely:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Group marriage' .

Wonder what kind of response they got. It doesn't exactly sound very appealing...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2022)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 325000


Must get around to seeing this , I was at Swansea University from October 84 so bang in the middle of the strike , there was a lot of support there at the time . I collected money for the miners a few times . Years later I was in Swansea during the petrol blockade (2000?) And there was still a lot of hatred for the tanker drivers who hadn't supported the miners,  we spoke to several people whilst down there.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 11, 2022)

Sue said:


> 'Group marriage' .
> 
> Wonder what kind of response they got. It doesn't exactly sound very appealing...


I mean you'd _hope_ everyone told them to piss off...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This made me laugh - speaks to another era completely:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll stick with my "straight job" until Roger & his gang head off tbf.


----------



## Sue (Jun 12, 2022)

Just for info... Old St roundabout's closed so buses are on diversion. Currently on a 243 which has just gone from there, most of the way up City Road and now we're going back down Goswell Rd. Presumably we'll pick up the route again at the bottom.

Luckily the traffic's not too bad and I left lots of time...


----------



## Sue (Jun 12, 2022)

The latest bulletin from your intrepid transport correspondent is that Shoreditch High St is closed to traffic northbound and buses are diverting up G Eastern St. It's currently completely gridlocked.  Stay at home, kids.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 17, 2022)

Another Stop the Boat Cull protest picnic on Saturday 26th June on the Marshes opposite the Anchor and Hope pub.





						Join us at Hackney Protest Picnic 26th June! – National Bargee Travellers Association
					






					www.bargee-traveller.org.uk


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 17, 2022)

Also, a second hand piece of gossip about the Birdcage pub on Stamford Hill, passed to me today by the neighbour who told me the Orthodox Jewish community were after it....she has now heard that the brewery wanted too much money for it and it's listed so they can't change the use of the ground floor. Word now is that it's  being taken on by a Craft Brewery.
I walked past the other day and there is a renovation company working there. It looked like they may have been putting a panel of flat entry buttons by the doorway so maybe the upstairs converted into flats?
This is all unconfirmed speculation so not to be taken as gospel yet


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 17, 2022)

Thanks blossie33 that sounds like good news about the Birdcage. I think they've had people living above it for a while, although the 1st floor was the kitchen and an events space in years gone by too.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 17, 2022)

Yes, I hope that's what is going to happen too.
The Turnpike House pub on Stamford Hill which closed around the same time is still all boarded up at street level but the sign says it's protected by live in guardians and I think there are people upstairs there too. Don't know anything about what's going to happen with that one.


----------



## Sue (Jun 20, 2022)

A friend who lives in Stokey saw someone get stabbed earlier on his road. The air ambulance came out but it's a bit unclear what happened afterwards -- he wasn't sure if the guy that got stabbed even got in the helicopter. (The building it happened in has a load of bedsits apparently and there's often trouble.)


----------



## klang (Jun 20, 2022)

horrible.


----------



## klang (Jun 20, 2022)

similar happened bang outside my front door. Horrible stuff. It's still haunting me.


----------



## klang (Jun 20, 2022)

I know it won't change anything in the scheme of things, but fuck, I'm glad those trouble makers moved on and don't hang out where I live anymore.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 21, 2022)

Oops...thought I'd found article about stabbing but it was an earlier one


----------



## Sue (Jun 21, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Oops...thought I'd found article about stabbing but it was an earlier one


Yeah, had a look but couldn't see anything.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 21, 2022)

Further to my post about the Birdcage, I passed by today so I asked one of the men working there about it and yes, what the neighbour told me is correct, it's going to still be a pub with living accommodation for the staff upstairs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Further to my post about the Birdcage, I passed by today so I asked one of the men working there about it and yes, what the neighbour told me is correct, it's going to still be a pub with living accommodation for the staff upstairs


the kingsland to be burke's warehouse, which i would be surprised to see trading in 2024


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 21, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> the kingsland to be burke's warehouse, which i would be surprised to see trading in 2024


Ah right - I had to Google that as it didn't sound like the name of a pub!


----------



## Sue (Jun 21, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> the kingsland to be burke's warehouse, which i would be surprised to see trading in 2024


Saw that. Used to like The Kingsland. Guess they're going to be going for a different clientele..?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2022)

Sue said:


> Saw that. Used to like The Kingsland. Guess they're going to be going for a different clientele..?


i'd like to give them the benefit of the doubt but i don't think there'll be any rebel music on the juke box in there, nor anything more edgy than mcalpine's fusiliers, if that. if there is indeed a juke box


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Also, a second hand piece of gossip about the Birdcage pub on Stamford Hill, passed to me today by the neighbour who told me the Orthodox Jewish community were after it....she has now heard that the brewery wanted too much money for it and it's listed so they can't change the use of the ground floor. Word now is that it's  being taken on by a Craft Brewery.
> I walked past the other day and there is a renovation company working there. It looked like they may have been putting a panel of flat entry buttons by the doorway so maybe the upstairs converted into flats?
> This is all unconfirmed speculation so not to be taken as gospel yet


Provisionally good news


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2022)

Sue said:


> Saw that. Used to like The Kingsland. Guess they're going to be going for a different clientele..?


I liked it too, it was a proper pub.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2022)

Talking of proper pubs , I've just popped to The London Tavern , never been here before even though it's only a 10 minute walk from my flat. It's old school proper pub , full of old school Hackney 😎 it's not going to attract hipsters , doesn't do fancy beers, Stella, Fosters,Guinness,Strongbow , etc . This is Hackney of olden times , like the Billet before it got fancified.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 22, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Talking of proper pubs , I've just popped to The London Tavern , never been here before even though it's only a 10 minute walk from my flat. It's old school proper pub , full of old school Hackney 😎 it's not going to attract hipsters , doesn't do fancy beers, Stella, Fosters,Guinness,Strongbow , etc . This is Hackney of olden times , like the Billet before it got fancified.



Shocktroopers of Gentrification assemble!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Shocktroopers of Gentrification assemble!


They would get chucked out of here sharpish🤣


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 25, 2022)

Bit of a depressing one this week, but a good bit of research:








						The racist killing of Ishaque Ali in Clapton, 25 June 1978
					

Ishaque Ali and his nephew Faruq ed-Din were walking down Urswick Road in the early hours of Sunday morning, 25th June 1978. A white youth approached the pair and asked them for a match. And then f…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 25, 2022)

So very, very sad.
I just don't understand the mentality of people who take their dislike of others to that extreme


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 6, 2022)

Birdcage is reopening Thursday it seems.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Birdcage is reopening Thursday it seems.


I'll pay a visit over the weekend probably , good excuse for a walk in the Manor.


----------



## Sue (Jul 6, 2022)

So see there's been a fire in one of those shops turned houses in Cecilia Rd (Dalston Lane end). Police car outside, forensics there and police out doorknocking nearby so assume it's suspicious. Hope no-one was hurt.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> So see there's been a fire in one of those shops turned houses in Cecilia Rd (Dalston Lane end). Police car outside, forensics there and police out doorknocking nearby so assume it's suspicious. Hope no-one was hurt.


I once stood outside a crack house on Cecilia Rd (it was a HA property ) The Police raided it , and me & a colleague had to wait there til our repairs team turned up. We had to turn away several 'customers' during the couple of hours we spent standing there. I just told them it was closed.  It was on my birthday too (2004-ish) , not my best birthday tbf.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 7, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Birdcage is reopening Thursday it seems.



Literally in there now with a pint.


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Literally in there now with a pint.


...and? Is it less soulless than its last incarnation..?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 7, 2022)

It’s alright actually. Staff are nice. There is ok music on and it’s pretty busy. They seem to have their act together. 

But it’s the night and it’s a sunny day and Boris resigned. So time will tell!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 7, 2022)

Also, as you know Sue, I bring the party wherever I go. So it’s hard for me to be objective.


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also, as you know Sue, I bring the party wherever I go. So it’s hard for me to be objective.


That sounds like you volunteering to organise some Hackney drinks to me...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 7, 2022)

Sue said:


> That sounds like you volunteering to organise some Hackney drinks to me...



Hmmm. Well maybe. There are some Hackney radical history walks in the pipeline. That maybe end up in pubs?

But yes.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 11, 2022)

Potential urban meet up, venues and dates being discussed here: https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/urban-picnic.378820/


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 12, 2022)

Should be good! Be nice to see some urbs...


----------



## Sue (Jul 12, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Should be good! Be nice to see some urbs...
> View attachment 331840


Those look good, Fozzie Bear  Might try and make the one next week if it's not too scorchio.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 12, 2022)

Sue said:


> Those look good, Fozzie Bear  Might try and make the one next week if it's not too scorchio.


Thanks Sue - it would be good to see you


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Thanks Sue - it would be good to see you


sure i'll see you at at least one of them


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 14, 2022)

Incredibly, me and the partner were not admitted to the Birdcage just now because…

It’s VIP night. 

I have lolled all the way to The Axe. 

They were nice enough about it and gave us each a Birdcage canvas bag. 

VIP night! At the Birdcage! Me from 1997 is incredulous.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2022)

Community-owned natural swimming ponds
					

Transforming an East London industrial site into community-owned natural swimming ponds and a biodiverse park




					www.crowdfunder.co.uk
				




This could be ace if it gets funded , just outside Hackney , wild swimming (an improvement on the swimming on Hackney Marshes)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Community-owned natural swimming ponds
> 
> 
> Transforming an East London industrial site into community-owned natural swimming ponds and a biodiverse park
> ...


Oh, you walked right past me this morning and were gone before I'd had a chance to see hi


----------



## Sue (Jul 14, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Incredibly, me and the partner were not admitted to the Birdcage just now because…
> 
> It’s VIP night.
> 
> ...


Was it packed with VIPs then? I'm not sure I'd know what one of them even looked like... 🤣


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh, you walked right past me this morning and were gone before I'd had a chance to see hi


Whereabouts ?  I was out early doors today as I have covid and have been having early morning walks & then staying in . So good job you didn't ambush me with a hug .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 14, 2022)

Sue said:


> Was it packed with VIPs then? I'm not sure I'd know what one of them even looked like... 🤣


Some of them looked quite glam like they were off Instagram or something? Wild times.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Some of them looked quite glam like they were off Instagram or something? Wild times.


Did they try and influence you ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Whereabouts ?  I was out early doors today as I have covid and have been having early morning walks & then staying in . So good job you didn't ambush me with a hug .


Oh in that case you had a doppelganger by st pancras


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Incredibly, me and the partner were not admitted to the Birdcage just now because…
> 
> It’s VIP night.
> 
> ...


I'd have thought you'd have been waved through and offered complimentary champagne


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh in that case you had a doppelganger by st pancras


I didn't walk that far 😅


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh in that case you had a doppelganger by st pancras


I sometimes work near there , would love to meet my doppelganger , mrs21 saw him once and was briefly sure that I was ignoring her waving 😅


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 14, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Did they try and influence you ?


Alas we were not let close enough to them for that.


----------



## Sue (Jul 14, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Did they try and influence you ?


Probably too busy a-ticking and a-tocking or whatever it is the kids do these days... 🤷‍♀️


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Alas we were not let close enough to them for that.


Phew!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2022)

Sue said:


> Probably too busy a-ticking and a-tocking or whatever it is the kids do these days... 🤷‍♀️


Lucky , we could gave been subjected to a dancing bear !


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 20, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Should be good! Be nice to see some urbs...
> View attachment 331840



First one of these radical history walks is tomorrow evening 

Clissold Park / Stoke Newington.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 26, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Incredibly, me and the partner were not admitted to the Birdcage just now because… It’s VIP night.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> First one of these radical history walks is tomorrow evening
> 
> Clissold Park / Stoke Newington.


Good to see you there


----------



## Sue (Jul 26, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> First one of these radical history walks is tomorrow evening
> 
> Clissold Park / Stoke Newington.


Dammit, missed this iast week.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 26, 2022)

Sue said:


> Dammit, missed this iast week.


It was fun! Come to the others if you can


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 29, 2022)

This might be worth a look - seems like you need a free ticket though?

Not sure who the artists are...


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 29, 2022)

Tickets are on Eventbrite...








						Hackney Reggae Festival
					

Hackney Reggae Festival is a celebration of music, food and culture in the heart of Hackney!




					www.eventbrite.co.uk
				




Sounds good, I'm away that weekend though.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 30, 2022)

New interview with someone involved in communes, squats and feminism in Hackney in the early 1970s:








						Interview with Christine – Hackney Womens’ Paper 1972
					

Christine contacted me to ask whether I’d be interested in a scan of Hackney Womens’ Paper – a publication she had been involved with producing in 1972. And of course I was! The P…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 6, 2022)

son's bike got nicked again (evering Road), if anyone has ANY kind of working bike they don't use that would suit someone who's 4' 10" ish, the more battered and uncool looking the better, let me know.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 6, 2022)

In better news though, he started going to the pedro street youth club in the clapton park estate, it is the oldest youth club in london (1929), mainly boxing. Their summer club is free (including food) and absolutely wonderful; he is very shy and finds socialising and team sports quite a struggle and is quite a lone computer type (like lots of kids), but when i pick him up from this place the first time he was covered in sweat and had had the best time of his entire life, and made friends etc... he now really loves boxing and keeps going back and is way more confident, almost like a transformed person. It is a really inspiring place, everyone who does it are volunteers, and there are like 2 heavyweight champions as coaches . We should all donate (well I obviously am doing as a normal day club would be like £30 a day anyway!)
https://pedroclub.com/ ( the security certificate on the website expired a few days agp so you might get a warning but it is safe)








						Pedro Club (@pedroclubofficial) • Instagram photos and videos
					

330 followers, 170 following, 10 posts – see Instagram photos and videos from Pedro Club (@pedroclubofficial)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## ska invita (Aug 11, 2022)

Hackney Carnival is back on Sunday 11 September....not sure if its coming back in its regular form though (i.e. sounds on ridley)
im not around that weekend anyhow sadly

some kind of saturday thing too .... streaming? are they getting rid of the soundsystem bit and sticking that online? 
*Hackney Carnival Weekend - Saturday 10 & Sunday 11 September*​Hackney Carnival Virtual Sounds Day​Saturday 10 September, 12noon-12midnight

A warm-up to the big day, Hackney Virtual Sounds Day will deliver a host of DJs and Sound systems, live-streamed across 12 hours. Hosted by Pax Nindi of Global Carnivalz. Artists include mighty Abashanti, Soca Massive, B-E-A-M, DJ Green Papi, DJ Pax Nindi, Shaks, Gemi Magic Sounds, Yaram DJs, Solution Sounds, Community Hifi, Vanity DJ, Mitch Fly and more.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 12, 2022)

Not chit chat but a nice old photograph of Hackney Central around 1910


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2022)

Biblical rain ! Anyone been up on Stokie Island?


----------



## Sue (Aug 17, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Biblical rain ! Anyone been up on Stokie Island?


No...? The Island island or somewhere else..?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Not chit chat but a nice old photograph of Hackney Central around 1910
> 
> View attachment 337188


There's a great picture at Hackney archives showing floods in the 1960s with people pushing a car through the water. Hackney Brook is only sleeping


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 17, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Biblical rain ! Anyone been up on Stokie Island?


I was out in that rain - not Hackney though, just over the border in Islington borough - I got soaked to the skin 😧


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 17, 2022)

I’m off out after me tea


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## blossie33 (Aug 17, 2022)

Wow    I'm glad I live at the top of Stamford Hill!


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 17, 2022)

Pic here from the BBC website - just round into Northwold Road, by Stokey Common..


----------



## Sue (Aug 17, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


>



Thats not Skirts Galore,  is it..?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 17, 2022)

Sue said:


> Thats not Skirts Galore,  is it..?


Not sure - I assumed Accessory World on the corner…?


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 17, 2022)

Sue said:


> Thats not Skirts Galore,  is it..?


Yes, it would be - the Jewish girls clothes place anyway, not sure what it's called.


----------



## Sue (Aug 17, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Not sure - I assumed Accessory World on the corner…?


Think it's Accessory World but it says Skirts Galore on the front which is (let's face it) a way better name.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 17, 2022)

Ah! Just going past now and it seems to be called both things!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 17, 2022)

Snap. Also the water seems to have cleared off the road.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 17, 2022)

That is WAY less exciting than I expected but at least I won’t be late now.


----------



## Sue (Aug 17, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> That is WAY less exciting than I expected but at least I won’t be late now.


Are you off VIPing it up at The Birdcage..? 🤣


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 17, 2022)

Sue said:


> Are you off VIPing it up at The Birdcage..? 🤣


Alas not, more weirdy beardy Cafe OTO music as standard.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 18, 2022)

The nice people at OTO always make me feel like a VIP though. 🥰


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The nice people at OTO always make me feel like a VIP though. 🥰


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 338257


Not seen that mob for a while...


----------



## Sue (Aug 19, 2022)

Christ on a bike. Sitting on a 38. It's taken 35 minutes to get from Southgate Rd to Canonbury -- Essex Rd is closed for some reason. Traffic isn't moving. 

This can't be a tube/train strike thing surely? Do know I'm not going to be in Soho at 630 as planned.


----------



## Sue (Aug 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> Christ on a bike. Sitting on a 38. It's taken 35 minutes to get from Southgate Rd to Canonbury -- Essex Rd is closed for some reason. Traffic isn't moving.
> 
> This can't be a tube/train strike thing surely? Do know I'm not going to be in Soho at 630 as planned.


 At Highbury Corner. Ffs.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2022)

Sue said:


> Christ on a bike. Sitting on a 38. It's taken 35 minutes to get from Southgate Rd to Canonbury -- Essex Rd is closed for some reason. Traffic isn't moving.
> 
> This can't be a tube/train strike thing surely? Do know I'm not going to be in Soho at 630 as planned.


I got a 253 to work & back yesterday and traffic was fairly light mainly , did you get to Soho ?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2022)

Oh , I  nearly went to the Birdcage, got off the bus at Stamford Hill Station & walked to Stoke Newington . I was going to pop into the cage but it looked very busy at 4.30ish ! In contrast , the Butchers was very quiet , so I popped in there.


----------



## Sue (Aug 20, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I got a 253 to work & back yesterday and traffic was fairly light mainly , did you get to Soho ?


Eventually. Took nearly two hours 😭. Would've literally been quicker walking. Essex Rd was closed because of an accident so think that was the cause of a lot of it.

Was still closed at midnight when I was on my way home.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2022)

In other news , the Butchers has mead on tap , I didn't try it last night but I am a fan of mead so will have a glass in the future. I've never seen mead on tap in a pub before.


----------



## klang (Aug 20, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I got a 253 to work & back yesterday and traffic was fairly light mainly , did you get to Soho ?


253 took over an hour from s hill to hackney central yesterday 3pmish. never again.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2022)

klang said:


> 253 took over an hour from s hill to hackney central yesterday 3pmish. never again.


My decision to get off at Stamford Hill & walk is now fully vindicated .


----------



## klang (Aug 20, 2022)

marty21 said:


> My decision to get off at Stamford Hill & walk is now fully vindicated .


about once a year I don't have my bike and always regret it.


----------



## klang (Aug 20, 2022)

marty21 said:


> My decision to get off at Stamford Hill & walk is now fully vindicated .


Silverman optician in stamford hill re-furnishing. Exciting times!


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 20, 2022)

klang said:


> Silverman optician in stamford hill re-furnishing. Exciting times!


I think they've just moved back into their old shop - I saw a notice in the window of the premises they have been using to that effect when I passed by on the bus yesterday.
I look forward to seeing their brilliant window displays again


----------



## klang (Aug 20, 2022)

I hope they haven't gotten rid of their dummies


----------



## Sue (Aug 20, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> I think they've just moved back into their old shop - I saw a notice in the window of the premises they have been using to that effect when I passed by on the bus yesterday.
> I look forward to seeing *their brilliant window displays *again


I seem to have completely missed this.  Where are they?


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 20, 2022)

Sue said:


> I seem to have completely missed this.  Where are they?


Technically, they are on the Clapton Common road, they are in between Boots the Chemists and the building where Asda is.


----------



## Sue (Aug 20, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Technically, they are on the Clapton Common road, they are in between Boots the Chemists and the building where Asda is.


Thanks. Will have to take a look the next time I'm up that way.


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## andysays (Aug 20, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> View attachment 338784



I pass there every day on my way to work, and they seem to change the window every year or so.

That's an old photo; the new window set up looks much less interesting. I'll try to get a photo next week if I remember.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 28, 2022)

Free Dalston radical history walk this Friday. All welcome


----------



## Sue (Aug 28, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Free Dalston radical history walk this Friday. All welcome
> 
> View attachment 340000


Fozzie Bear, can you just turn up or do you need to book or something?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 28, 2022)

Sue said:


> Fozzie Bear, can you just turn up or do you need to book or something?


Just turn up


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 6, 2022)

This just popped up in my FB feed


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2022)

Just missed an incident in the Hart , there I was , relaxing in the garden , after a hard day's graft at the Housing coal face , and it was all kicking off at the bar.

Saw a load of cops outside when I went to get another well-earned pint. Spoke to one of the staff ,she told me a bloke had come in and started swinging his cock about, a group of pool players persuaded him to leave with some fist diplomacy , whereupon the cops turned up and he tried to take them on , before being dissuaded with taser diplomacy 😳 they didn't taser him but threatened to . 

All whilst I was in the fucking garden.


----------



## Sue (Sep 6, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Just missed an incident in the Hart , there I was , relaxing in the garden , after a hard day's graft at the Housing coal face , and it was all kicking off at the bar.
> 
> Saw a load of cops outside when I went to get another well-earned pint. Spoke to one of the staff ,she told me a bloke had come in and started swinging his cock about, a group of pool players persuaded him to leave with some fist diplomacy , whereupon the cops turned up and he tried to take them on , before being dissuaded with taser diplomacy 😳 they didn't taser him but threatened to .
> 
> All whilst I was in the fucking garden.


Did you miss much...?

(I'll get my coat. )


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 9, 2022)

Hackney Carnival cancelled by cowardly Council lickspittles.


----------



## Cerv (Sep 9, 2022)

Well it was forecast for rain anyway


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hackney Carnival cancelled by cowardly Council lickspittles.


the queen hated people having fun


----------



## klang (Sep 9, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> View attachment 338784


 the one on the right is my gf's bike.

when was this photo taken


----------



## klang (Sep 9, 2022)

she doesn't wear glasses, doesn't like the toyshop (<----) and certainly never comes home with overpriced beigels (---->)....


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 9, 2022)

Online petition fwiw:








						Sign the Petition
					

Reinstate Hackney Carnival




					www.change.org


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 9, 2022)

Signed.
I really don't think our late Queen would want the Carnival to be cancelled because of her passing.


----------



## Sue (Sep 9, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Signed.
> I really don't think our late Queen would want the Carnival to be cancelled because of her passing.


I don't think she'd have given a fuck about the Hackney Carnival one way or the other to be honest. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Sue (Sep 18, 2022)

Did this today. It was fascinating and depressing in equal measure.









						Stamford Hill Walking Tour | chabadislington
					

Discover Stamford Hill and its Chasidic communities.




					www.jewishislington.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 18, 2022)

Sue said:


> Did this today. It was fascinating and depressing in equal measure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet! I didn’t know about it - worth doing?


----------



## Sue (Sep 18, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I bet! I didn’t know about it - worth doing?


Yeah, I'd say so. The guy who does it is obviously on the v liberal side of Orthodox but still way more traditional than I anyway am used to. 

V open to questions though certainly (as I guess you'd expect from a rabbi/religious type) tried to put a positive spin on things that don't seem at all positive really. (Like v limited educational opportunities, the position of women etc.)

I went with a gay male couple and another female friend (he assumed we were two hetero couples ) and we agreed afterwards that we'd all be viewed as Bad People by the Orthodox for various reasons. It just feels like a very limited life but then I guess they see the God thing as the most important thing so... 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 18, 2022)

Sue Well yeah that sounds about right. I might go to the next one - it’s still endlessly fascinating and weird and frustrating after living in this bit of Hackney for 11 years or so.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Sue Well yeah that sounds about right. I might go to the next one - it’s still endlessly fascinating and weird and frustrating after living in this bit of Hackney for 11 years or so.



Yeah sounds interesting, suitable for kids Sue ?


----------



## Sue (Sep 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Yeah sounds interesting, suitable for kids Sue ?


I'd say so. He did talk about relationships/sex briefly but assume he'd tailor it to his audience.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 18, 2022)

Sue said:


> I'd say so. He did talk about relationships/sex briefly but assume he'd tailor it to his audience.



Molly would be able for that although would be a subject of discussion afterwards for sure. 

2 1/2 hours may be a bit long for her though. Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> Did this today. It was fascinating and depressing in equal measure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does sound interesting , my walks around the Manor have taken in most of Stamford Hill . Seemed to do it a lot during the peak of Lockdown .


----------



## Sue (Sep 21, 2022)

Just some forewarning -- looks like all Hackney buses will be off if this strike goes ahead.









						Full list of routes which could be affected in latest London bus strike
					

Routes across north London are set to be affected by the ‘all out’ strike




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2022)

Sue said:


> Just some forewarning -- looks like all Hackney buses will be off if this strike goes ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. But the 30, 56, 236 off the top of my head likely to run,  maybe others which also not operated by arriva


----------



## Sue (Sep 21, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Thanks for the heads up. But the 30, 56, 236 off the top of my head likely to run,  maybe others which also not operated by arriva


Ah, not really my buses so didn't notice those ones. (I'm more a 38/243/149/76 kind of a person.)


----------



## Sue (Sep 21, 2022)

So local rumour is that Drake has bought a £10 million house in Hackney. Apparently there is such a thing.  









						Check out this 6 bedroom detached house for sale on Rightmove
					

6 bedroom detached house for sale in Navarino Road, London, E8 for £10,000,000. Marketed by Hamptons Sales, Islington




					www.rightmove.co.uk
				




(Used to be a very pleasant looking house. It's been done up way too much and now looks a bit tacky from the outside. No idea if the rumour is true but utter madness whatever.)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 21, 2022)

Ask him to get on this thread next time you see him Sue


----------



## Sue (Sep 21, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Ask him to get on this thread next time you see him Sue


The next time we're hanging out? Sure. Might be up for a radical history walk or two an' all. 🤨


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 21, 2022)

I know Navarino Mansions on Dalston Lane but I've never walked down the road at the side - didn't realise there were houses of that value down there!


----------



## Sue (Sep 21, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> I know Navarino Mansions on Dalston Lane but I've never walked down the road at the side - didn't realise there were houses of that value down there!


It's madness. (It is a nice road but just wait till drunken LF picnickers start pissing in his garden. )


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2022)

My cat hasn't been seen since Friday, if Dalston urbs could keep an eye out I'd be very grateful. Wears red collar with skull and crossbones tag. And little bell.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 26, 2022)

Aw man. Hope they turn up soon Pickman's model


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2022)

Sue said:


> So local rumour is that Drake has bought a £10 million house in Hackney. Apparently there is such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lived on Navarino Road in 93/94 , it's a lovely road with nice houses ...but £10m nice ?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 344554
> My cat hasn't been seen since Friday, if Dalston urbs could keep an eye out I'd be very grateful. Wears red collar with skull and crossbones tag. And little bell.


Oh no ! Hope they turn up soon !


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2022)

Navarino Road seems a bit of a property hot spot , this one went for only £7.5m 






						6 Bed Semi-detached Property For Sale in Navarino Road, London
					

6 Bedroom Semi-detached Property For Sale in Navarino Road, London, E8 - Property Price: £7,500,000 - Yield: 0.72% - Published: 7th Sep 2022




					www.propertyforecaster.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2022)

Only just noticed this , a Zen Monastery on Lea Bridge Road , next door to The Princess of Wales   . I think work was completed fairly recently 



It's a small place , was a Victorian School , from what I understand, it was bought for luxury housing , there were planning issues (also a flood last year) and the developer off loaded it to the Zen.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 28, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Only just noticed this , a Zen Monastery on Lea Bridge Road , next door to The Princess of Wales   . I think work was completed fairly recently
> 
> View attachment 344790
> 
> It's a small place , was a Victorian School , from what I understand, it was bought for luxury housing , there were planning issues (also a flood last year) and the developer off loaded it to the Zen.


They have had it for some time now but you probably wouldn't have noticed it as they have only fairly recently added the gate - before then it was enclosed by the wooden boards.
I had a look inside from the doorway a while ago as they seemed to have some sort of social gathering outside and, me being nosey, went in and asked   
Most of the young women outside didn't seem to speak very good english but one said I was welcome to look.

I had been inside some years ago as I think the Council (or someone) were thinking to use it for some community social space and they had an open day - great little space! I guess it's probably a listed building. Anyway, that fell through and eventually the Buddhist people took it on.


----------



## Sue (Sep 28, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I lived on Navarino Road in 93/94 , it's a lovely road with nice houses ...but £10m nice ?


You were clearly lowering the tone and depressing house prices, you scoundrel.  

(More of that sort of thing.)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2022)

Sue said:


> You were clearly lowering the tone and depressing house prices, you scoundrel.
> 
> (More of that sort of thing.)


We weren't well behaved tbf , I was living with 2 blokes called James , one was a disreputable artist (still is AFAIK, just a much older one) .


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> They have had it for some time now but you probably wouldn't have noticed it as they have only fairly recently added the gate - before then it was enclosed by the wooden boards.
> I had a look inside from the doorway a while ago as they seemed to have some sort of social gathering outside and, me being nosey, went in and asked
> Most of the young women outside didn't seem to speak very good english but one said I was welcome to look.
> 
> I had been inside some years ago as I think the Council (or someone) were thinking to use it for some community social space and they had an open day - great little space! I guess it's probably a listed building. Anyway, that fell through and eventually the Buddhist people took it on.


It doesn't look big , are they living there ?


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 28, 2022)

marty21 said:


> It doesn't look big , are they living there ?


I wouldn't think so as it's a very small building. They are Vietnamese Buddhists so maybe live in the Hackney area.

They don't seem to have a website but are on FB - the monks and nuns leading the meditation classes are often visiting from other countries, not sure if the classes are in Vietnamese and/or english - I found a couple of photos and there are Western looking people in the one....


----------



## Sue (Sep 28, 2022)

Sue said:


> So local rumour is that Drake has bought a £10 million house in Hackney. Apparently there is such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Drake rumoured to be mystery buyer of multi-million pound Hackney villa
					

Heard it on the hotline: Top Boy producer Drake is thought to have bought in Hackney




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> I wouldn't think so as it's a very small building. They are Vietnamese Buddhists so maybe live in the Hackney area.
> 
> They don't seem to have a website but are on FB - the monks and nuns leading the meditation classes are often visiting from other countries, not sure if the classes are in Vietnamese and/or english - I found a couple of photos and there are Western looking people in the one....
> View attachment 344878
> ...


It has taken many many years to sort this out - glad it has a use other than luxury housing - Drake might have been interested.

Building projects that are also taking many years - the building next to the Clapton Hart , it used to be a night club (Part of the legendary Chimes)  It has been empty since the Clapton Hart opened - that must be 8 years? An Ethiopian Church bought it - I occasionally see activity but still a building site. It's a pity that the re-open it as a cinema thing didn't  work out.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 29, 2022)

marty21 said:


> It has taken many many years to sort this out - glad it has a use other than luxury housing - Drake might have been interested.
> 
> Building projects that are also taking many years - the building next to the Clapton Hart , it used to be a night club (Part of the legendary Chimes)  It has been empty since the Clapton Hart opened - that must be 8 years? An Ethiopian Church bought it - I occasionally see activity but still a building site. It's a pity that the re-open it as a cinema thing didn't  work out.


Yes, it's strange isn't it, maybe they don't have the funds to go any further.

There's the other ex pub on Lea Bridge Road by the Buddhist Centre too, I believe it was to be a Sikh temple? That's never progressed very far


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, it's strange isn't it, maybe they don't have the funds to go any further.
> 
> There's the other ex pub on Lea Bridge Road by the Buddhist Centre too, I believe it was to be a Sikh temple? That's never progressed very far


Oh yeah, The Ship Aground - that's been closed for maybe 20 years ? I did go there a couple of times - it was meh - and completely overshadowed by the Princess of Wales - why go to the Ship Aground when you could have a drink by the river?


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 29, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Oh yeah, The Ship Aground - that's been closed for maybe 20 years ? I did go there a couple of times - it was meh - and completely overshadowed by the Princess of Wales - why go to the Ship Aground when you could have a drink by the river?


Yes, it must be that long ago.
I think it was squatted for a while, I remember meeting some people down by Lea Bridge Island who were going to a trance party there


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2022)

The cat was found by some kind neighbours and is now eating very heartily


----------



## klang (Oct 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The cat was found by some kind neighbours and is now eating very heartily


that's one of three cats I'm currently on the lookout for off the list


----------



## klang (Oct 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The cat was found by some kind neighbours and is now eating very heartily


how long has it been?


----------



## klang (Oct 1, 2022)

a week I see.
there is hope for the others...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 4, 2022)

This is incredible even by the usual standards:









						Officer who stole £1,500 from police station safe faces jail
					

A police officer is facing jail after stealing £1,500 from a safe at Stoke Newington Police Station.




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## Sue (Oct 4, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This is incredible even by the usual standards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously not the sharpest tool in the box:

'"£1,500 in cash was in the safe at Stoke Newington Police Station.

The only person who had access to that safe was Pc Francis.”

Mr Pratt said CCTV footage showed Francis, of Bishop’s Stortford, “acting suspiciously” on the day the cash disappeared and £1,500 was paid into his bank account shortly afterwards.'  

This is a bit weird though:

"In terms of level of harm, it is the loss of trust that I’m focusing on,” she said.

“*If the money had been private money that would have been slightly different but it was public money.”'*

 🤷‍♀️


----------



## klang (Oct 4, 2022)

you'd think after training and experience they'd be a bit better at low-level crime


----------



## Sue (Oct 4, 2022)

klang said:


> you'd think after training and experience they'd be a bit better at low-level crime


Well quite. I mean the point of cash is it's easy to spend/untraceable. Paying it into your bank account kind of defeats the purpose. And as for being the only possible culprit. Seriously.


----------



## klang (Oct 4, 2022)

might have to sign up and do these things properly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This is incredible even by the usual standards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's too much to hide under the carpet and not enough to make it worthwhile. it's not even a month's wages, where's the fucking point in taking it? this is of course a kindness to the metropolitan police, because this cop's at least allowed them to get a 'result', which they so signally fail to do in crimes like rape, mugging, burglary and theft


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2022)

Sue said:


> Well quite. I mean the point of cash is it's easy to spend/untraceable. Paying it into your bank account kind of defeats the purpose. And as for being the only possible culprit. Seriously.


the master criminal always makes one fatal error, and his was committing a crime for which there could be only one possible suspect.


----------



## klang (Oct 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> master criminal


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2022)

klang said:


>


master as opposed to the adult mr criminal


----------



## klang (Oct 4, 2022)

the only things we ever get to hear from Stokey police station seem to be open days and scandals / sackings.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2022)

klang said:


> the only things we ever get to hear from Stokey police station seem to be open safes and scandals / sackings.


C4u


----------



## Sue (Oct 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> the master criminal always makes one fatal error, and his was committing a crime for which there could be only one possible suspect.


Well and the paying it into his bank account thing. So you know, two fatal errors but who's counting... 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2022)

Sue said:


> Well and the paying it into his bank account thing. So you know, two fatal errors but who's counting... 🤷‍♀️


once you've done something only you could have done paying it into his own account is only to be expected


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 9, 2022)

Radical history walk today - 2pm Town Hall Square.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 10, 2022)

Libraries under threat again:









						Save Hackney Library Services - stop the cuts!
					

Help protect staff jobs and our libraries for current & future generations.  We need at least 750 signatures from people who work, live or study in Hackney to be considered by the full council at Hackney Town Hall in November!




					www.megaphone.org.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2022)

saw antiques roadshow yesterday was in clissold park.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Libraries under threat again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


signed


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> saw antiques roadshow yesterday was in clissold park.


I didn't see it but I know someone who went with her mother who had an interesting item (can't remember what she said it was now!) and was selected for the show.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> I didn't see it but I know someone who went with her mother who had an interesting item (can't remember what she said it was now!) and was selected for the show.


only saw the second half and tbh i wasn't paying that much attention


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> I didn't see it but I know someone who went with her mother who had an interesting item (can't remember what she said it was now!) and was selected for the show.


I did watch it - didn't see anyone I knew - there were some big valuations! Also a lot of filler - a big thing on skateboards ffs -  maybe Hackney folk aren't big on antiques


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 10, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I did watch it - didn't see anyone I knew - there were some big valuations! Also a lot of filler - a big thing on skateboards ffs -  maybe Hackney folk aren't big on antiques


I think the filler was because it is a three parter for some mad reason? There are bits to come on Abney Park Cemetery and BRAFA Square, according to my contacts.

I also watched it and it reminded me of looooooooooooong Sunday evenings of my youth. So dunno if I will do the other ones.


----------



## klang (Oct 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> only saw the second half and tbh i wasn't paying that much attention


isn't that the whole point of ARS?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I think the filler was because it is a three parter for some mad reason? There are bits to come on Abney Park Cemetery and BRAFA Square, according to my contacts.
> 
> I also watched it and it reminded me of looooooooooooong Sunday evenings of my youth. So dunno if I will do the other ones.


i just wanted to watch the strickly results show


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I think the filler was because it is a three parter for some mad reason? There are bits to come on Abney Park Cemetery and BRAFA Square, according to my contacts.
> 
> I also watched it and it reminded me of looooooooooooong Sunday evenings of my youth. So dunno if I will do the other ones.


I expect way more filler


----------



## Numbers (Oct 13, 2022)

Hi, first time poster on this thread 

May I ask - what restaurants would you recommend to go to up Hackney ends?
Mrs and I are off to the panto in December on her birthday so fancy a nice slap up afterwards - any recommendations?
Open to anything.

Merci,


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Hi, first time poster on this thread
> 
> May I ask - what restaurants would you recommend to go to up Hackney ends?
> Mrs and I are off to the panto in December on her birthday so fancy a nice slap up afterwards - any recommendations?
> ...


Visit sunny dalston for the kebabs. I quite like the stone cave but pretty much any of the Turkish restaurants will do you a good feed


----------



## Numbers (Oct 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Visit sunny dalston for the kebabs. I quite like the stone cave but pretty much any of the Turkish restaurants will do you a good feed


We fancy something within easy walking distance of the Empire, we usually go to the Old Ship after but fancy something a bit different.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2022)

Numbers said:


> We fancy something within easy walking distance of the Empire, we usually go to the Old Ship after but fancy something a bit different.


There's a spoons opposite the empire


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Hi, first time poster on this thread
> 
> May I ask - what restaurants would you recommend to go to up Hackney ends?
> Mrs and I are off to the panto in December on her birthday so fancy a nice slap up afterwards - any recommendations?
> ...


If you fancy splashing out , then ...









						Pidgin
					

Neighbourhood restaurant serving a weekly changing tasting menu of stunning seasonal food, natural and biodynamic wines and great cocktails, in an intimate and quirky dining room.




					www.pidginlondon.com
				




Is about 10/15 minutes walk from the Empire , I keep meaning to go there , it's supposed to be outstanding. I quite like Clapton Table on Lower Clapton Road , short bus trip , maybe 15 minute walk from the Empire .


----------



## Numbers (Oct 13, 2022)

marty21 said:


> If you fancy splashing out , then ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother, Clapton Table looks spot on.  The food at Pidgin looks shit imo.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2022)

Noticed earlier that The Mermaid is either open again or about to open, but not as The Mermaid , it is now The Black Hen .


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Thanks brother, Clapton Table looks spot on.  The food at Pidgin looks shit imo.


You could also consider 






						The Square Clapton | Bar and Restaurant
					

Serving brunch, lunch, supper, snacks and wide choice of premium wines and hand-mixed cocktails every day until late.




					www.thesquareclapton.co.uk
				




Have been there and it is decent.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2022)

Hackney Marshes photographer celebrates London’s untamed wilderness
					

Photographer Freya Najade takes us on an exploration through the uncontainable wilderness of the Hackney Marshes, documenting the curious standoff between nature and the urban noise of the surrounding streets of London




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Pictures of Hackney Marshes taking during lockdown 

I spent a lot of time #onthemarshes during the lockdown, still do.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 15, 2022)

marty21 said:


> You could also consider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it there too. That salt beef and cheese on rye sandwich is one of the best things I ate ANYWHERE.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> I like it there too. That salt beef and cheese on rye sandwich is one of the best things I ate ANYWHERE.


I will have to try that !


----------



## Sue (Oct 15, 2022)

For anyone on FB, pictures of my friend's beautiful garden are in the I love Stokey group. (I'm not a member of it but another friend sent me a link.) His back garden's even better.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 15, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I will have to try that !


It might he pastrami actually. Anyway that and a grapefruit bellini.

Edit: salt beef reuben


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 20, 2022)

Photo exhibition in Hackney Wick..








						See Images Of Hackney In The 70s And 80s At This Exhibition
					

Money raised goes to Hackney Foodbank.




					londonist.com
				




Edit...oh gosh, I didn't realise the gallery was this place in Roach Road  








						Customers feared for their lives in floor collapse at Hackney Wick bar
					

One customer said she was scared to look around because she feared seeing a dead person




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 21, 2022)

On this day, 75 years ago:









						“Do you think I’m scared of a ****ing policeman?” – a busy night in Dalston in 1947
					

Norman and Gerald Jacobs were both members of legendary Jewish anti-fascist organisation The 43 Group. Any more information on the excellent Mrs Rae Sims would be very welcome. Alt text for the vis…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## spitfire (Oct 21, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Photo exhibition in Hackney Wick..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha they've rebuilt now sans mezzanine so it should be as safe as all the other Victorian warehouse held together with cable ties, old bits of plasterboard and squat juice.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 21, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Haha they've rebuilt now sans mezzanine so it should be as safe as all the other Victorian warehouse held together with cable ties, old bits of plasterboard and squat juice.
> 
> Nothing to worry about.


Yes I'm sure they have   
I just thought it was funny - I will definitely try to go and have a look sometime.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 21, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Yes I'm sure they have
> I just thought it was funny - I will definitely try to go and have a look sometime.



It's a nice "space"* and they have a cool pontoon overlooking the river. With beer and stuff.

* apologies for estate agent speak.


----------



## Sue (Oct 23, 2022)

Bloody hell, I'd just got a bus at Seven Sisters when that storm started. Fear Skirts Galore are going to be flooded again as the Cazenove Rd/S Hill junction looked really bad. Bits of Rectory Road where the pavement's completely engulfed so the water was actually going over the tops of my trainers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> Bloody hell, I'd just got a bus at Seven Sisters when that storm started. Fear Skirts Galore are going to be flooded again as the Cazenove Rd/S Hill junction looked really bad. Bits of Rectory Road where the pavement's completely engulfed so the water was actually going over the tops of my trainers.


Waders are de rigeur this season


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 23, 2022)

Luckily I missed that, been out but was back home then!
It was a real storm    the sky is an odd pinky grey now.
Very sorry for anyone who has been affected by it.


----------



## Sue (Oct 23, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Luckily I missed that, been out but was back home then!
> It was a real storm    the sky is an odd pinky grey now.
> Very sorry for anyone who has been affected by it.


I was going to walk from SS so just as well i didn't, given there's no cover in that bit between there and S Tottenham Station...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 23, 2022)

Yeah


----------



## Sue (Oct 23, 2022)

Bloody hell.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 24, 2022)

A bit of history, a view of the football pitches on Hackney Marshes 1962


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> A bit of history, a view of the football pitches on Hackney Marshes 1962
> 
> View attachment 348643


Blimey - can't be more than 10 pitches now - I think that part of the area is now Wick Woodland ? Which I was amazed to 'discover' during lockdown - the Hackney Forest!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah



That junction is a major one - no wonder there was loads of traffic in Clapton later.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 25, 2022)

This sounded like a right old pain in the arse









						Stoke Newington residents forced to evacuate homes over ‘hoax’ police call
					

Police ordered evacuation after concerning comments made in phone call




					www.standard.co.uk
				




people locked in Clissold Leisure Centre last night and roadblocks etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This sounded like a right old pain in the arse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So reports of someone having a mental health crisis leads to deployment of armed and anti-terror cops. How disappointed they must have been to find no one to kill


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 3, 2022)

Does anyone have any particular recommendations for food places in the Hackney Wick area? Especially places that might be good for gluten-free food?


----------



## spitfire (Nov 4, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Does anyone have any particular recommendations for food places in the Hackney Wick area? Especially places that might be good for gluten-free food?



There's a few places in Here East so you could pick and choose what you wanted.









						Our Here East campus highlights include locally-owned eateries, a gym space, retro video-game bar and more.
					

What if you could grab a cuppa, a fresh haircut, half an hour in the gym and the best breakfast in the postcode all within a hop, skip and a jump of the office? Our Here East campus highlights include locally-owned eateries, a gym space, retro video-game bar and more.




					hereeast.com
				




Barge East if floating is your thing (might be a bit pricy).






						Reservations — Barge East
					

Make a booking on-board our floating restaurant or outdoor riverside gardens.




					www.bargeeast.com
				




Pizza, not been but always busy.






						Crate Brewery
					






					cratebrewery.com
				




Number 90 do relatively decent burgers






						BOOK A TABLE
					

Stunning Canal Side Bar And Venue




					number90bar.co.uk
				




What you may find difficult to find is somewhere reasonably priced but the high concentration of Bright Young Things means vegan and GF options should be easy to find.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 4, 2022)

spitfire said:


> There's a few places in Here East so you could pick and choose what you wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, if you want a beer go and see my mates at Old St Brewery









						Old Street Brewery & Taproom - Craft Beer | Events | London
					

Old Street Brewery makes the finest American style craft beer in London. Fusing big flavours, a cowboy spirit and a uncompromising approach to creating the sort of beers the so called big boys can't even get close to. Infinite Bliss, and much more awaits you at our two locations.




					www.oldstreetbrewery.com
				




They had a chef in there that did fantastic Mexican style BBQ, go there first! I just remembered, hopefully he is still there.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 4, 2022)

I can't personally recommend as I've not eaten there but Grow in the Main Yard, Wallis Road is a nice little canal side space that does gluten free food.
They have a good reputation and are very ethical - live music sometimes too.

_menu Food and Drink Menus — Grow, Hackney_


----------



## Sue (Nov 4, 2022)

A friend tells me the big Sainsbury's in Dalston have a glut of pumpkins they were giving away for free this morning.


----------



## Sue (Nov 4, 2022)

spitfire said:


> What you may find difficult to find is somewhere reasonably priced but the high concentration of *Bright Young Things *means vegan and GF options should be easy to find.


This hitmouse. Watch out for the pennyfarthing riders and all that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2022)

So someone died in reception at stokey nick today and the cops have said it's not suspicious.  obviously it's not suspicious at all so that's why the entrance is obscured by what looks like a murder tent, the pavement outside is taped off and there's cops standing guard. Nothing to see here right?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 7, 2022)

The latest bit of lost Hackney:









						Hackney Women’s Centre and Matrix Feminist Architects
					

I was pleased to see the above flyer included in a post by Glasgow Women’s Library entitled “The Personal is Political: Lesbian Life”. As they say: This events programme for Hackn…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## klang (Nov 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> So someone died in reception at stokey nick today and the cops have said it's not suspicious.  obviously it's not suspicious at all so that's why the entrance is obscured by what looks like a murder tent, the pavement outside is taped off and there's cops standing guard. Nothing to see here right?


they really keep on giving!


----------



## klang (Nov 7, 2022)

poor poor person


----------



## Sue (Nov 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> So someone died in reception at stokey nick today and the cops have said it's not suspicious.  obviously it's not suspicious at all so that's why the entrance is obscured by what looks like a murder tent, the pavement outside is taped off and there's cops standing guard. Nothing to see here right?


Doesn't sound at all suspicious 









						Man dies in London police station after ‘jumping off phone kiosk’
					

Police said the death was not being treated as suspicious and a report will be prepared for the coroner




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The latest bit of lost Hackney:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lest we forget the women speak out conference, 1999 I think, held in a squat opposite the Shakespeare, queensbridge road


----------



## Sue (Nov 7, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The latest bit of lost Hackney:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting as ever. The 'gay people are anti-African' PACM though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2022)

Sue said:


> Doesn't sound at all suspicious
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeh nothing to see here


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 7, 2022)

I walked past Stokey Police Station yesterday, there were two Territorial Police vans parked outside, the policemen were actually getting something to eat in the kebab place in the next block!
I'd noticed them because of the different uniform they had on. I doubt they were anything to do with that though?
I did glance into the reception area but couldn't see any signs of anything.
Very sad


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 11, 2022)

Just seen this in the Ian Visits blog list of events in the coming week - the light show at the church could be interesting.









						Hackney Revealed
					






					www.hackneyrevealed.com


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Just seen this in the Ian Visits blog list of events in the coming week - the light show at the church could be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks very interesting - Mrs21 will be very interested too


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 11, 2022)

Ooh nice one blossie33 - I will try and get to the light show things.


----------



## klang (Nov 11, 2022)

Think ill be going wed eve and take the boy...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 12, 2022)

I think I will swing by this tonight…


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 13, 2022)

It was good. About 50/60 people. 

1839 is the number of deaths in custody in England and Wales since 1990. 

There was another banner of questions from local people and these were chanted at the cop shop, which was quite powerful I thought.


----------



## cesare (Nov 13, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> It was good. About 50/60 people.
> 
> 1839 is the number of deaths in custody in England and Wales since 1990.
> 
> There was another banner of questions from local people and these were chanted at the cop shop, which was quite powerful I thought.


Did the OB treat the vigil as a potential public order situation?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 13, 2022)

cesare said:


> Did the OB treat the vigil as a potential public order situation?


No, they stayed inside the station I am pleased to say.

One (generally rather excitable) guy in the crowd reckoned he saw at least one copper smirking/smiling at the demo from inside. I didn’t see that myself but it’s always possible of course.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 13, 2022)

I'd be very interested to know what happened, he was supposed to have jumped off a telephone kiosk wasn't he?
I looked inside the reception a few days ago and the phone booths are not high up, unless you fell very awkwardly and hit your head in a bad way I can't see that would kill anyone


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> I'd be very interested to know what happened, he was supposed to have jumped off a telephone kiosk wasn't he?
> I looked inside the reception a few days ago and the phone booths are not high up, unless you fell very awkwardly and hit your head in a bad way I can't see that would kill anyone


There is no situation so dismal a policeman cannot make worse


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> I'd be very interested to know what happened, he was supposed to have jumped off a telephone kiosk wasn't he?
> I looked inside the reception a few days ago and the phone booths are not high up, unless you fell very awkwardly and hit your head in a bad way I can't see that would kill anyone


They should produce the footage of the unusual behaviour to show how they didn't beat this poor man to death


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Just seen this in the Ian Visits blog list of events in the coming week - the light show at the church could be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We went to the Hackney Church one last night - didn't stay long as it was a bit rainy  what we saw was good though - although I thought it would be a massive light show  

We then had a meal at The Square on Clapton Sq - which was excellent tbf - it wasn't very busy which doesn't bode well for it - hopefully it is busier at the weekend.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 16, 2022)

marty21 said:


> We went to the Hackney Church one last night - didn't stay long as it was a bit rainy  what we saw was good though - although I thought it would be a massive light show
> 
> We then had a meal at The Square on Clapton Sq - which was excellent tbf - it wasn't very busy which doesn't bode well for it - hopefully it is busier at the weekend.


Yes, I happened to be round there at 5.30pm yesterday and went for a look - it wasn't quite what I expected either   
There only seemed to be one projection at the side of the front of the church, it was good but I had expected a more spectacular show across the whole frontage - sorry about that!


----------



## klang (Nov 16, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, I happened to be round there at 5.30pm yesterday and went for a look - it wasn't quite what I expected either
> There only seemed to be one projection at the side of the front of the church, it was good but I had expected a more spectacular show across the whole frontage - sorry about that!


won't bother then. rain, poor light show and covid not the best mid-week combo


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, I happened to be round there at 5.30pm yesterday and went for a look - it wasn't quite what I expected either
> There only seemed to be one projection at the side of the front of the church, it was good but I had expected a more spectacular show across the whole frontage - sorry about that!


We were there at 6ish , it had expanded to cover most of the front by then , might have got more massive later but I was hungry 🤣


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 16, 2022)

marty21 said:


> We were there at 6ish , it had expanded to cover most of the front by then , might have got more massive later but I was hungry 🤣


Ah, I should have waited longer then!


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 17, 2022)

Dangerously addicted to Roti Stop, they are on uber eats now so I can get a roti and a tub of ital soup delivered to my door in 20 minutes. It is about the nicest comfort food you can get.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Dangerously addicted to Roti Stop, they are on uber eats now so I can get a roti and a tub of ital soup delivered to my door in 20 minutes. It is about the nicest comfort food you can get.


is that on the corner opposite stokey station? went in there the other night - delicious food
btw stokey was feeling far from gentrifiied   madness tbh


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> They should produce the footage of the unusual behaviour to show how they didn't beat this poor man to death


must be on camera right?


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 17, 2022)

ska invita said:


> is that on the corner opposite stokey station? went in there the other night - delicious food
> btw stokey was feeling far from gentrifiied   madness tbh


yes the tiny corner place... salt fish roti for heath, goat roti for warmth


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> yes the tiny corner place... salt fish roti for heath, goat roti for warmth


i had a vegan one with tamarind sauce - really top notch


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 17, 2022)

def try the ital soup, that is vegan and amazing.

and yes that strip by stoke newington station feels quite a lot different from church street!


----------



## klang (Nov 17, 2022)

yes, they are very very good!


----------



## klang (Nov 17, 2022)

ska invita said:


> btw stokey was feeling far from gentrifiied  madness tbh


used to live there and still up and down church street quite a bit for swimming and clissold park. madness indeed, could be notting hill...

on a related note - the little rasta shop on church street so often have cool kids stuff in the window, but never ever seems to be open...had my eyes on a cool jumper for weeks, but then it magically disappeared...


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 17, 2022)

klang said:


> used to live there and still up and down church street quite a bit for swimming and clissold park. madness indeed, could be notting hill...
> 
> on a related note - the little rasta shop on church street so often have cool kids stuff in the window, but never ever seems to be open...had my eyes on a cool jumper for weeks, but then it magically disappeared...


I know the shop you mean - it's sort of like half a shop  they do have some nice things in the window.
No, they don't seen to open very often, I don't know why.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 17, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> def try the ital soup, that is vegan and amazing.
> 
> and yes that strip by stoke newington station feels quite a lot different from church street!


Technically Stamford Hill innit. 

Love the food at Roti Stop but they did have some terrible sexist “humour” on display as posters for a while.


----------



## klang (Nov 17, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> I know the shop you mean - it's sort of like half a shop  they do have some nice things in the window.
> No, they don't seen to open very often, I don't know why.


i've never seen them open, yet their window display seems to change weekly...


----------



## klang (Nov 17, 2022)

one positive about now church street is how little traffic there is. it's actually pleasant to walk or cycle it. used to be horrible for cars. they are also widening the pavements.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2022)

klang said:


> one positive about now church street is how little traffic there is. it's actually pleasant to walk or cycle it. used to be horrible for cars. they are also widening the pavements.


Agree , and I used to drive up there 😅 only because mrs21 insisted.  Occasionally drive up (if mrs21 wants to donate a couple of bags of clothes to the Mind shop) but mostly walk up if I'm going on my own (mostly to Geno's for a hair cut)


----------



## klang (Nov 17, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Geno's


no-one wears clogs with more elegance, style and conviction!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2022)

klang said:


> no-one wears clogs with more elegance, style and conviction!


😀 love the guys there , only seem to be two of them now , the son of the original Geno , and the Polish dude.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 18, 2022)

I love the old black and white photos in the window of Geno's


----------



## klang (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm after advice ----> there's a playground near us. Bins haven't been emptied in weeks, if not months. They are overflowing with green dog-shit-bags. They are now all over the playground. For obvious reasons we can't use it and it's getting more horrible every day. Who do I contact / complain to? (This is Hackney)

On a side note - why do dog walkers have to leave their poo bags next to overflowing bins on a playground?


----------



## andysays (Nov 21, 2022)

klang said:


> I'm after advice ----> there's a playground near us. Bins haven't been emptied in weeks, if not months. They are overflowing with green dog-shit-bags. They are now all over the playground. For obvious reasons we can't use it and it's getting more horrible every day. Who do I contact / complain to? (This is Hackney)
> 
> On a side note - why do dog walkers have to leave their poo bags next to overflowing bins on a playground?


It depends who is responsible for the playground, eg is it in a park or on a housing estate?

If you let me know where it is, I might be able to help (especially if it's on a housing estate...)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 21, 2022)

Sounds shit klang 

it’s a health hazard so Hackney environmental health.


----------



## klang (Nov 21, 2022)

andysays said:


> It depends who is responsible for the playground, eg is it in a park or on a housing estate?
> 
> If you let me know where it is, I might be able to help (especially if it's on a housing estate...)


will pm. Thanks!


----------



## klang (Nov 21, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Sounds shit


and smells like it too!!


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 22, 2022)

That's disgusting - definitely needs reporting to someone!

Edit...maybe you could take some photos of it too, just for the record.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2022)

good read


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> good read
> 
> View attachment 352600
> 
> View attachment 352601


excellent stuff - I drank in the Pembury a few times in the 90s - it was very rough and ready so not surprised it was a hub for this sort of stuff - and I worked for a HA that had housing management contracts in Hackney about 20 odd years ago - (I was never chased by anarchists) but did hear about the corruption in the previous decade - I know that when my HA took over the management of the Nightingale , there were about 70 squatted flats - the previous housing manager had not done much about it (and probably was chased by anarchists )


----------



## Sue (Nov 29, 2022)

Not Hackney but...

At Whitechapel Station. Bloody hell. For years it's been a disaster with work going on and hoardings and terrible signage. Now it's all shiny and spacious (and not even on a Lizard line platform either).


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 29, 2022)

Sue said:


> Not Hackney but...
> 
> At Whitechapel Station. Bloody hell. For years it's been a disaster with work going on and hoardings and terrible signage. Now it's all shiny and spacious (and not even on a Lizard line platform either).


Yes, it is rather nice now isn't it  been like that for a few months or so. I go back to Dalston Junction on the Overground from there sometimes.

I also had a ride on the Elizabeth line from there, only to Tottenham Court Road, just to say I'd been on it, not likely to otherwise use


----------



## Sue (Nov 30, 2022)

This is on R4 next week (and BBC Sounds).

It's about Abraham Badru who was shot dead in Hackney in 2018, some years after he testified against gang members who raped a young woman. AFAIK, his family are still seeking justice. 









						BBC Radio 4 - Please Protect Abraham, 1. Hackney, 2007
					

How do we protect those who do the right thing?




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 30, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> The Mayor of Hackney has declared war on a domestic violence charity?
> 
> Domestic abuse charity lodges formal complaint against Hackney mayor amid premises dispute
> 
> ...



Very sad ... but not entirely surprising:






















​


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, it is rather nice now isn't it  been like that for a few months or so. I go back to Dalston Junction on the Overground from there sometimes.
> 
> I also had a ride on the Elizabeth line from there, only to Tottenham Court Road, just to say I'd been on it, not likely to otherwise use


I got it a few weeks ago - Liverpool St to Paddington - it is excellent!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2022)

Went to the Pig's Ear Beer Festival tonight , never been there before , worth a visit , lots of lovely beer 😎 on til tomorrow. Maybe one year we'll do a Hackney drink there .


----------



## Sue (Dec 2, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Went to the Pig's Ear Beer Festival tonight , never been there before , worth a visit , lots of lovely beer 😎 on til tomorrow.


Where is it?


marty21 said:


> Maybe one year we'll do a Hackney drink there .


Too late to organise a Christmas drink..? I mean not there but somewhere.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2022)

Sue said:


> Where is it?
> 
> Too late to organise a Christmas drink..? I mean not there but somewhere.


It's at The Round Chapel , finishes this evening . £5 to get in (£3 if Camra member) beer was mostly cheap , although I did start with a £4.60 half 😳 the rest of the beer I had was £2.20 a half. 

Yes to a Christmas drink in Hackney, I'm here for the duration!


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 3, 2022)

I've got 2 tickets to bonnie prince Billy at st John's church next friday I can't use. I will knock off all the ticket fees, still pretty pricey tho, £78 for the pair. But will be great no doubt! PM me if interested.

Edit: or any offers... I just cant afford to lose the whole 90 pounds


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 11, 2022)

I ended up going, and very grateful I did. It just involved a lot of running around between hackney and walthamstow over the evening. What a great venue to see him in, I'd only been once before. It is very pristine. I wouldn't bother with the bar however, it is gouging. The concert itself was awesome, there are a few new songs in particular that were beautiful, the one that I assume is called "like it or not" was incredible. and in the same vein of apocalyptic but strangely uplifting songs this recent one too another highlight


----------



## Sue (Dec 16, 2022)

‘A space of radical black history’: Dalston’s Gillett Square – in pictures
					

With a long musical history, this east London location is now the source of moving community stories, from growing up in care to battling addiction




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 20, 2022)

For anyone interested in the Haggerston area and how it looked before regeneration - this is an interesting read with pictures included..






						The Haggerston Nobody Knows | Spitalfields Life
					






					spitalfieldslife.com


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> For anyone interested in the Haggerston area and how it looked before regeneration - this is an interesting read with pictures included..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a mate who lived there for years on one of the estates that got demolished a few years ago , Clarissa House was his block - had many an evening there - he eventually bought a house in Walthamstow.  Don't go there a lot now - but did have one of my covid jabs there !


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 21, 2022)

Nice photos blossie33 

There is some great footage of 1980s Haggerston in Mike Leigh's film Meantime. Which enabled me to crowbar a rare bit of humour into an issue of the Hackney Heckler in 2010:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 21, 2022)

This is just up too with some nice scans of posters and so on from the 1970s:









						Stoke Newington 8 Defence Group and the Angry Brigade
					

The Stoke Newington 8 Defence Group was an organisation set up in 1971 in solidarity with the eight people arrested in connection with the Angry Brigade bombings. This post looks at the activities …




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## ska invita (Dec 31, 2022)

oh yes, too good








						Photographs of Hackney in the 1980s | Rio Cinema Archive
					

The iconic Rio Cinema in Dalston is the oldest community run cinema in London. It’s been an important cultural space within the areas diverse community




					britishculturearchive.co.uk
				




+ more here








						Dalston & Hackney in the 80s (@riocinemaarchive) • Instagram photos and videos
					

16K Followers, 737 Following, 977 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Dalston & Hackney in the 80s (@riocinemaarchive)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 2, 2023)

New novel about late 1970s / early 1980s Hackney. A great read 









						White Riot by Joe Thomas – a radical Hackney novel
					

The Radical History of Hackney site sprung out of some conversations with some younger friends of mine. I was trying to explain some of the events of the 1970s and 1980s I’d heard about. They…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## marty21 (Jan 3, 2023)

Fozzie Bear said:


> New novel about late 1970s / early 1980s Hackney. A great read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be getting that!  pre-dates my arrival in Hackney by a few years - but Mrs21 was already living in Hackney by the early 80s so it will be very familiar to her .


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 3, 2023)

marty21 said:


> I'll be getting that!  pre-dates my arrival in Hackney by a few years - but Mrs21 was already living in Hackney by the early 80s so it will be very familiar to her .


I hope you and Mrs21 like it - I'd be interested to know what you think about it...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 3, 2023)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I hope you and Mrs21 like it - I'd be interested to know what you think about it...


Will report back - pre-ordered it from Pages - also added a tenner so someone else can get a book - it's a nice thing to do.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2023)

soz will wait for the paperback. or borrow marty21's copy


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sunday at 1:36 PM)

The library staff on are on strike this week, so here is a post supporting them and a look at previous protests, occupations and radical meetings at Hackney Libraries:








						Struggles to save Hackney Libraries
					

“Cutting libraries during a recession is like cutting hospitals during a plague.” Eleanor Crumblehulme  (Library Assistant, University of British Columbia, Canada) Hackney Library staff…




					hackneyhistory.wordpress.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Sunday at 4:08 PM)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The library staff on are on strike this week, so here is a post supporting them and a look at previous protests, occupations and radical meetings at Hackney Libraries:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iain Sinclair: I was told in 2011 when the new CLR James library opened that he was barred from speaking in Hackney libraries. Maybe he still is, I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sunday at 4:51 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Iain Sinclair: I was told in 2011 when the new CLR James library opened that he was barred from speaking in Hackney libraries. Maybe he still is, I wouldn't be surprised


Amazing. Surely something to be proud of!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sunday at 5:27 PM)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Amazing. Surely something to be proud of!


As far as I know I'm still barred from Haringey's finance offices on wood green's Station Road, on penalty of arrest, after a demo there in support of a man jailed for non-payment of poll tax back in 91.

Out of curiosity has anyone ever encountered a man named Fred ditchburn who did the prosecutions for Haringey? Must be about 80 now, I reckon


----------



## Sue (Today at 5:27 PM)

George Lamb on his authentic, seagull-filled east London patch
					

Presenter and founder of Wildfarmed and Grow, George Lamb was once a west London boy. He tells Emma Magnus why Dalston changed his allegiance




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Today at 5:32 PM)

Sue said:


> George Lamb on his authentic, seagull-filled east London patch
> 
> 
> Presenter and founder of Wildfarmed and Grow, George Lamb was once a west London boy. He tells Emma Magnus why Dalston changed his allegiance
> ...


I sometimes walk down his street , if I walk from Dalston station home (which I do fairly regularly as I do love a walk) 🤣


----------



## Sue (Today at 5:35 PM)

marty21 said:


> I sometimes walk down his street , if I walk from Dalston station home (which I do fairly regularly as I do love a walk) 🤣


I've a friend who lives there (who has no doubt never heard of George Lamb). Can't say I've ever noticed the seagulls.


----------



## marty21 (Today at 5:39 PM)

Sue said:


> I've a friend who lives there (who has no doubt never heard of George Lamb). Can't say I've ever noticed the seagulls.


I note that this Lamb character doesn't mention Clapton at all  😡 he's going on a list.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Today at 5:42 PM)

“Authentic”.


----------



## Sue (Today at 5:42 PM)

marty21 said:


> I note that this Lamb character doesn't mention Clapton at all  😡 he's going on a list.


Tbf I don't mention Clapton much either....


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Today at 5:44 PM)

I’m down Clapton on Saturday for a mystifying attic-based book launch and art preview, dahlings.


----------



## Sue (Today at 5:49 PM)

Fozzie Bear said:


> “Authentic”.


And the lido's heated and the bagel  place/Shacklewell Lane isn't at the end of his road and and gentrification's already happened etc.


----------



## Sue (Today at 5:51 PM)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I’m down Clapton on Saturday for a mystifying attic-based book launch and art preview, dahlings.


If marty21 's not been invited, there'll be trouble.


----------



## marty21 (Today at 5:51 PM)

Sue said:


> Tbf I don't mention Clapton much either....


🤣 oh , you're team Lamb now are you?


----------



## marty21 (Today at 5:52 PM)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I’m down Clapton on Saturday for a mystifying attic-based book launch and art preview, dahlings.


If I had a pound for every attic-based book launch and art preview I've been invited to....


----------



## Sue (Today at 5:53 PM)

marty21 said:


> If I had a pound for every attic-based book launch and art preview I've been invited to....


(((marty21)))


----------

